# Bad Alan - Building a beast !



## Bad Alan

New goal's so new journal time 

*muscletalk routine added*

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=4DyVKBDsZCA

Was really great to make it to the stage for the Muscletalk show and feel I brought the best look I could of at the time. It was a long 16 week prep but totally worth it and enjoyed the whole process on reflection massively, one thing I would say is that you REALLY have to want to compete to go through it if you want to stand on stage ripped/in proper condition as it gets tough to bare with maintaining training intensity aswell as a normal life. First show down anyway and it will be something I intend to do again just have alot of improvements to make before I do if I am going to fit into the u90's class, so will be playing it by ear as far as future plans go possibly towards the end of next year :whistling:

Short term goals are to maintain a reasonable level of leaness during the next 4-6 weeks of rebound, Scott has me trying a whole new approach to nutrition during this time and is something I would never do. I have every faith in what he say's though so am just going to get my head on and follow it to the letter, it is very strict and like being back on prep with not much to enjoy TBH which make's me sad lol but I know his reasons for doing this so time to crack on.

Training is geared around bringing arms up as this is my main focus during rebound, all the session's are new to me and I have never trained in this way before. They will just be detailed as and when I do them over the next few days and weeks so I'm not going to type out the full routine, split is;

Tri's, Chest

Ham's, Quad's

OFF (fasted cardio)

Bi's, Back

Delt's, Tri's

Bi's

OFF

Varying rep ranges and volume on all workouts

As for AAS use we were going to run a blast for the start of rebound, however after discussion agreed would rather leave it TBH. Much prefer adding thing's in as we stall so keeping tricks in the bag, some may say daft and to take advantage of this period but I think it's smart. Cruise for few weeks then off completely. Will be good to see how the nutrition side of things works with no other variables to consider I think so that's an added bonus of doing it this way.

Bodyweight as of today 91.4KG however being back on diet as of this morning I expect this to drop as water drops off from the high carb day's post show.

Will be getting the picture CD from show day so when it arrive's Ill post a few of them up but this will do for now for anyone new; (all in other journal anyway)



And one day before show;



Yesterday morning start point;



Back in the gym as of tomorrow and looking forward to it, enjoy !


----------



## Chelsea

IN FIRST


----------



## Breda

Did congratulate you on your 2nd place mate so congratulations and good luck for the new goals


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> IN FIRST


Haha WINNER !

Good to have you here


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> IN FIRST


Haha WINNER !

Good to have you here


----------



## paulandabbi

Good luck mate!!

Next time 1st place yeah!!


----------



## ah24

Good luck with his mate, looking forward to seeing the progress Scott & yourself make!


----------



## QUEST

good luck with your goals mate .will be reading:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

Yep ill be following you bad bad man. Your gonna add some mad size of this next year even if you are natty scum!!


----------



## Suprakill4

course im in you big mother fcuking bast4rd beast cvnting tw4t bag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

In :beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Subbed mate, all the best!!


----------



## Sharpy76

I am soooooooo fvcking IN!!!!!


----------



## CJ

I'll be watching young'un 

Hurry up though...im busy getting uuugge lol


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> I am soooooooo fvcking gay!!!!!


We all knew it mate, glad you've finally come out with it


----------



## Bad Alan

Breda said:


> Did congratulate you on your 2nd place mate so congratulations and good luck for the new goals


Cheers big man thanks for the well wishes


----------



## sxbarnes

Watching too mate


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Good luck with his mate, looking forward to seeing the progress Scott & yourself make!


Cheers fella, that's probably going to be the best thing about competing is obviously next time you diet there is no hiding what progress you have or haven't made


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Yep ill be following you bad bad man. Your gonna add some mad size of this next year even if you are natty scum!!


Hahah it will be for as little time as possible trust me! Just want to see what the diet and training can do then I can throw every drug imaginable into myself later haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> course im in you big mother fcuking bast4rd beast cvnting tw4t bag!!!!!!!!!


I'm hunting you down now !

TBH can't wait to have some energy to hit session's with and start trying to get strong !


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> I'll be watching young'un
> 
> Hurry up though...im busy getting uuugge lol


hahah I'm itching to get back in there tomorrow got some catching up/chasing to do of quite a few on here!


----------



## CJ

17 stone and counting

We'll just ignore the fact im fat


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> I am soooooooo fvcking IN!!!!!


Im soooooooooooooo glad you are :clap:


----------



## Bad Alan

LER said:


> good luck with your goals mate .will be reading:thumbup1:


Good to have you in mate, thanks!


----------



## Bad Alan

danMUNDY said:


> Subbed mate, all the best!!


Cheers pal, hoping for good things and will try keep it interesting :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> 17 stone and counting
> 
> We'll just ignore the fact im fat


It's not fat it's POWER 

And TBH it's ideal offseason in my eyes, I love me food too I do !


----------



## Bad Alan

paulandabbi said:


> Good luck mate!!
> 
> Next time 1st place yeah!!


IDK about that will be with some bigger boys in the u90's next time lol, I will be bigger and better than this time though for sure


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers pal, hoping for good things and will try keep it interesting :beer:


Well if the out come of your old journal is nothing to go by I'm sure it will be an interesting read! Didn't manage to catch it from the start but massive congrats on your show!


----------



## paulandabbi

Bad Alan said:


> IDK about that will be with some bigger boys in the u90's next time lol, I will be bigger and better than this time though for sure


This is true they could be bigger but that isn't the only factor to think about is it? I haven't got a scooby what they judge on but surely size isn't everything. Are they alot more experienced in that class?


----------



## Bad Alan

paulandabbi said:


> This is true they could be bigger but that isn't the only factor to think about is it? I haven't got a scooby what they judge on but surely size isn't everything. Are they alot more experienced in that class?


No not the be all and end all by a long way! Hopefully by the time I compete I should be near the top of the class weight limit anyway but like I said as long as I'm better last time than this time I'll be happy. It'll be nice to have something to gauge progress against. If I did that class this year I wouldn't have been giving away as much in weight as I was to the guy who beat me anyway lol that's the daft thing!


----------



## simonthepieman

In.

to celebrate joining i will be doing an arms workout to celebrate


----------



## paulandabbi

Bad Alan said:


> No not the be all and end all by a long way! Hopefully by the time I compete I should be near the top of the class weight limit anyway but like I said as long as I'm better last time than this time I'll be happy. It'll be nice to have something to gauge progress against. If I did that class this year I wouldn't have been giving away as much in weight as I was to the guy who beat me anyway lol that's the daft thing!


All you can do is give it your all mate and step on stage in the best condition possible. I am sure you now know even more about what you can achieve and can use it to your advantage next time. The guy who beat you was an animal mate, seemed a bit unfair but thats how life is. Next time will be alot fairer in weight so should be alot better for you.

Your going to be loving this bulk aren't you lol. Still can't get over the pictures of before and after


----------



## small for now

In from the start this time. Good luck pal!


----------



## Galaxy

Oh I am in............... ya fvcking BEAST


----------



## Bad Alan

small for now said:


> In from the start this time. Good luck pal!


Cheers mate! Ill be checking in yours when I find it on this silly tapatalk nonsense


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Oh I am in............... ya fvcking BEAST


Cheers mate, how's it going with the new coach? Packing the size on well?


----------



## Northern Lass

i'm in:thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow

In!

good luck with this you freak show


----------



## Keeks

Subbed! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

YummyMummy said:


> i'm in:thumbup1:


Great to have you here  !


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> In!
> 
> good luck with this you freak show


Haha the biggest compliment in bodybuilding  and right back at ya!

Cheers for popping in, ill try keep it interesting!


----------



## Northern Lass

Bad Alan said:


> Great to have you here  !


You have an amazing physique - one my faves


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Subbed! :thumb:


Afternoon 

Keep trying to find yours hard on tapatalk app!

Hope you're well!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Keep trying to find yours hard on tapatalk app!
> 
> Hope you're well!


Tapatalk......well I used that once for about five minutes and couldnt understand it so Im back to the old fashioned normal way, Im backwards at technology. :lol: Its in competitive journals.

Yeah good thanks, tired but good, hope you are too.


----------



## Bad Alan

YummyMummy said:


> You have an amazing physique - one my faves


Really nice of you to say, thanks 

If you have any q's feel free to chime in or want a hand with anything then just ask although you've already got Claire so won't go far wrong listening to her!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Tapatalk......well I used that once for about five minutes and couldnt understand it so Im back to the old fashioned normal way, Im backwards at technology. :lol: Its in competitive journals.
> 
> Yeah good thanks, tired but good, hope you are too.


Hhaha me too hate it but can lie on sofa with phone instead of laptop on chest !

Yea it will only show list of unread topics like the top 20 most recent so have to wait for it to pop to the top! Ill get it when on computer then it puts it in participated so can find 

Aww I can imagine the heat won't be helping! Least you have a good positive attitude keep it up


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Hhaha me too hate it but can lie on sofa with phone instead of laptop on chest !
> 
> Yea it will only show list of unread topics like the top 20 most recent so have to wait for it to pop to the top! Ill get it when on computer then it puts it in participated so can find
> 
> Aww I can imagine the heat won't be helping! Least you have a good positive attitude keep it up


Good point!

Its has been cooler today so slightly better, only slighty though. What has pushed me today is starting to see some real changes now, so will power through the heat and sweat it out, might lose an extra lb or two, lol! 

You ready to get back into the swing of things now after a rest?


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, how's it going with the new coach? Packing the size on well?


Good mate thanks. I.m gone **** at updating my journal lately 

Will get some progress pics up in next wk or two and you can tell me how fat I got lol


----------



## Fatboy80

In there!

No doubt the end of this journal will be even more epic than the last in terms of results.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Good point!
> 
> Its has been cooler today so slightly better, only slighty though. What has pushed me today is starting to see some real changes now, so will power through the heat and sweat it out, might lose an extra lb or two, lol!
> 
> You ready to get back into the swing of things now after a rest?


Yep little changes definitely kept me going! Great things are on track.

Haha get you're hoody and track suit bottoms on for bedtime  Jesus imagine actually doing that, like old school track suit in the sauna tricks haha.

Yep I've been back on diet today new plan in, it's as strict as prep for next four weeks or so which sucks but should set me up well for proper offseason hopefully! First gym session tomorrow can't wait


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Good mate thanks. I.m gone **** at updating my journal lately
> 
> Will get some progress pics up in next wk or two and you can tell me how fat I got lol


Yep put'em up be good to see !


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> In there!
> 
> No doubt the end of this journal will be even more epic than the last in terms of results.


Hopefully mate! Will be pushing for some big improvements


----------



## liam0810

Suppose I better sub to this.

Don't really need to say good luck as i know you well enough to know you're gonna do well.

I'll start a new journal after hols. Mines gone on for 18 months now!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Suppose I better sub to this.
> 
> Don't really need to say good luck as i know you well enough to know you're gonna do well.
> 
> I'll start a new journal after hols. Mines gone on for 18 months now!


Haha cheers ya super freak !

"Liam Keigher - mr classic Cumbria"


----------



## Ash1981

You look like a hench version of Jason manford

Lol

Good luck


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> You look like a hench version of Jason manford
> 
> Lol
> 
> Good luck


Lmao genuinely made me chuckle! Jason Manford is a very handsome man so ill take that (standard no ****) 

Cheers for popping in!


----------



## reza85

Well done mate and all the best


----------



## Ash1981

I'm going to see him(you) in September so ill take an even closer look then

How did you do in your first comp by the way?


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Well done mate and all the best


Cheers big man, was nice to get in proper condition as had my doubts !

What's new with you? Training, diet?


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> I'm going to see him(you) in September so ill take an even closer look then
> 
> How did you do in your first comp by the way?


Haha I met him in magaluf couple of years ago nice guy, he was out with his mates the night before his first show and we were drinking at the table next to him.

Ended up doing beginners, came 2nd as its not weight classed the guy who beat me was 102kg so pure out massed me lol. Was a unit tbf and on reflection was closer than I thought just cant ignore how muscular he was.

Had good feedback from people who are impartial about condition and overall look so I'm happy. Just need more size for next time out as was about 84kg on stage want to be right near limit of u90s when I do compete again


----------



## Ash1981

Better get eating then mate


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> Better get eating then mate


5kg muscle in a couple years should be do-able me thinks if I stay consistent 

And I will be doing just got to lay off the Chinese lol.


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers big man, was nice to get in proper condition as had my doubts !
> 
> What's new with you? Training, diet?


Fairly happy at the mo heaviest I have ever been at this body fat, no way near as lean u though lol but mostly just ticking along as always.


----------



## Queenie

I just got all confused... but I found your new journal so I'll make myself cosy 

Thank u for talking to me over my mini freak-out yesterday. Im sticking with it until Saturday when I'll go and have a chat. That's all I can do really x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I just got all confused... but I found your new journal so I'll make myself cosy
> 
> Thank u for talking to me over my mini freak-out yesterday. Im sticking with it until Saturday when I'll go and have a chat. That's all I can do really x


Morning!

Sensible plan and no worries you've done the same for me! First day back at work since show for me boooo but off to the gym after work so looking forward to that !

Have a great day


----------



## Dagman72

This should be a freaky mass thread and liking the thread title, will be following as normal.


----------



## Robbie789

Sub'd, good luck!


----------



## RACK

IN!

All the best buddy, no need to wish you good luck.

Can't wait to see how you progress x


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> This should be a freaky mass thread and liking the thread title, will be following as normal.


Cheers fella, hope you're well! How's training ?


----------



## Bad Alan

robdobbie said:


> Sub'd, good luck!


Cheers mate nice to have you here


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> IN!
> 
> All the best buddy, no need to wish you good luck.
> 
> Can't wait to see how you progress x


Rack man!

Yep lots of hard work next four weeks or so to try minimise fat gain, body is really fighting me already I've only had one day off diet and bodyweight is shooting up everyday even though I'm sticking to plan as if its prep mode still. Hopefully things will level off soon, first day back in the gym today looking forward to it!

Hope things are still going swimmingly for you too


----------



## biglbs

In buddy,here we go again.....grow like a weed time!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> In buddy,here we go again.....grow like a weed time!


Top man, sure is mate and much needed


----------



## RACK

Got a weight in mind what to get to mate or you just going with the flow?


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Got a weight in mind what to get to mate or you just going with the flow?


I'd like it to slow down ATM during rebound, but as big as possible without getting massively out of shape mate no limits!

Ill just be working hard I'm sure there will be a couple of 4-6 week periods where we recomp or "prime" as I like to at least look like I train year round.

Short term target is a lean-ish 95-98kg over next few weeks but I think ill do well to stay under that tbh.


----------



## RACK

Tbh mate I doubt it's going on as fast as you think, yes you'll have gained but it really will just be your body levelling off.

Your calls didn't drop that low, so the rebound won't be very vicious and easily controlled, plus no messing with water and sodium will be a godsend too as from the pics it doesn't look like you've banged on 3 gallon of water.

I think you could be a really good shape 100kg (maybe even more) by xmas without a problem


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Tbh mate I doubt it's going on as fast as you think, yes you'll have gained but it really will just be your body levelling off.
> 
> Your calls didn't drop that low, so the rebound won't be very vicious and easily controlled, plus no messing with water and sodium will be a godsend too as from the pics it doesn't look like you've banged on 3 gallon of water.
> 
> I think you could be a really good shape 100kg (maybe even more) by xmas without a problem


Haha I hope it'll level off and maybe drop slightly before rising again, still got good cuts everywhere but front is smoothed over. Not that I'm worrying about it all dont get me wrong just observation, upto 93kg this morning so 9kg gain since Sunday with only Sunday afternoon and Monday not on a prep strict like diet.


----------



## Bad Alan

Day 1 back in the gym 

First day back training, biceps and back;

Weighted chins 5 sets

Drag curls

Underhand lat pull downs

Yates rows - upto 100kgx12 super strict

Low pulley rows

Daaaayyuuummm pump in forearms today was excruciating and hindered back training slightly even with straps on. Feeling full as a house and look ok when pumped, nice to be training hard again keeping records as always so will beat all numbers next week.

This training is slightly lower volume and higher reps than my usual routines, guess its a case of easing back into it abit even though training really hard to the rep ranges still. All workouts aimed towards bringing arms up and thickness across upper chest/shoulders as these I feel need slightly more attention than everywhere else. All other parts seem to grow at an even pace so just standard hard training for them.

Diet is easy as pie to follow and treating it as though I'm still on prep to limit fat gain over this rebound period.

Delts and tris tmro, can't wait already


----------



## mikemull

Subbed!


----------



## Bad Alan

mikemull said:


> Subbed!


Cheers fella, welcome aboard


----------



## mikemull

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers fella, welcome aboard


Been on board for a while with this and your last but more of a quiet reader lol, only comment now and again but very impressed with your efforts!


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers fella, hope you're well! How's training ?


Im very well mate, just started with solidcecil which is early days but very happy with what he has me doing.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Im very well mate, just started with solidcecil which is early days but very happy with what he has me doing.


Good man get a journal up! Would be good to see how you get on as you're abit of a dark horse lurking about sometimes


----------



## tonyc74

will be watching 

read up on last log very impressive and inspirational, great starting point for getting bigger


----------



## Bad Alan

tonyc74 said:


> will be watching
> 
> read up on last log very impressive and inspirational, great starting point for getting bigger


Cheers mate, good to have you on board!

I hope so just trying to contain the rebound lol  hopefully can make some big improvements over the next year or so, will be pushing for it anyway!

Seen youre doing Miami pro is it?


----------



## tonyc74

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, good to have you on board!
> 
> I hope so just trying to contain the rebound lol  hopefully can make some big improvements over the next year or so, will be pushing for it anyway!
> 
> Seen youre doing Miami pro is it?


Must be a relief you can eat slightly more normal ow but I guess always on a diet of some sort!

Yes mate in some ways a slightly easier option than a bb show but that said there are a hell of alot of competitors and a lot in very good nick will be tough to stand alongside some of them!

That said along as I don't look like a total b3llend ill be happy lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

tonyc74 said:


> Must be a relief you can eat slightly more normal ow but I guess always on a diet of some sort!
> 
> Yes mate in some ways a slightly easier option than a bb show but that said there are a hell of alot of competitors and a lot in very good nick will be tough to stand alongside some of them!
> 
> That said along as I don't look like a total b3llend ill be happy lol!


Tbh it needs to be kept strict now for me as I don't hold lean easily at all, not that I want or need to stay mega lean anyway.

Don't agree still a prep to get in condition and some of those lads have serious physiques mate so don't sell yourself short!

Yep learning curve mate that's how you should treat it as I did and you'll have a blast! There is plenty of time to go away and assess what you need to do to come back and be better next time. Continually improve is all you can do as you never know who will turn up and kick your **** on the day


----------



## Bad Alan

Day 2 delt destruction!!

Pre exhausted delts hard first, then hit a compound move and finished with triceps. Real aim to improve both these parts;

Cable behind back laterals

Lateral raise - triple drop sets

Front bb raise

Machine presses - upto 90kg x 11

Rev grip smith - upto 120kg x 7

Rope push downs - low rep rest paused sets

Jesus that was brutally tough, shoulder pump was unbearable at times and utter torture. Buried training partner successfully by keeping rests low and session was really intense. Really pleased with training intensity and strength was ok on pressing moves considering all the pre exhaust beforehand so happy! All number logged to kick ass next week 

Rev grip bench such a great compound move for triceps when you get set up correct and those two moves were more than enough to kill them off! Hopefully increased frequency on tris should see some growth as not done it this way before.

Loving the new workouts so far with pre exhausting before compounds even though the pumps are unreal lol, back and bis are really sore today from yesterday so all good in the good!

Diet easy as pie and fully in the swing with it, starving hungry lol and not much enjoyment in it but needs must!

Nice way to end the day after a **** day at work being so busy, off out for abit tonight to see friends but up for bicep session tmro still


----------



## tonyc74

Bad Alan said:


> Tbh it needs to be kept strict now for me as I don't hold lean easily at all, not that I want or need to stay mega lean anyway.
> 
> Don't agree still a prep to get in condition and some of those lads have serious physiques mate so don't sell yourself short!
> 
> Yep learning curve mate that's how you should treat it as I did and you'll have a blast! There is plenty of time to go away and assess what you need to do to come back and be better next time. Continually improve is all you can do as you never know who will turn up and kick your **** on the day


At least u can stay relatively lean now by just being a bit careful with things and if u feel things slipping just wind things back for a few weeks I did keto for a month once then ate like a pig for x2 weeks back to square one lol!

Yeah I have watched some YouTube vids on the Miami pro don't want to do it now ha ha! Adam parr, James Ellis and roger snipes have awesome physiques I'm bricking it!


----------



## Bad Alan

tonyc74 said:


> At least u can stay relatively lean now by just being a bit careful with things and if u feel things slipping just wind things back for a few weeks I did keto for a month once then ate like a pig for x2 weeks back to square one lol!
> 
> Yeah I have watched some YouTube vids on the Miami pro don't want to do it now ha ha! Adam parr, James Ellis and roger snipes have awesome physiques I'm bricking it!


Yep water seems to be dissipating now thank god, veins in lower abs coming back and cuts in legs deeper. Proper mind **** the smoothing over, not interested in staying too lean just not fat lol!

Go in with same outlook I did and enjoy it mate, look you're best this is you're first one and some of those guys have been around YEARS mate. Got to earn those physiques with years in the gym and dieting, no gifts for us normal folk


----------



## need2bodybuild

Will be following this for sure! I finally caught up on your old journal and want to congratulate you on your result and everything that came with it, willpower, dedication etc...

As you said, a beach body physique seems a piece of p*ss compared to a proper show prep!

Good luck with controlling rebound as I know your body will be screaming out for waaay more than your feeding it! Get that metabolism back to normal again!

I'm sure you'll smash goals as you have the dedication so will be fun to watch!!

It was nice to meet you and Scott at bodypower by the way too!! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> Will be following this for sure! I finally caught up on your old journal and want to congratulate you on your result and everything that came with it, willpower, dedication etc...
> 
> As you said, a beach body physique seems a piece of p*ss compared to a proper show prep!
> 
> Good luck with controlling rebound as I know your body will be screaming out for waaay more than your feeding it! Get that metabolism back to normal again!
> 
> I'm sure you'll smash goals as you have the dedication so will be fun to watch!!
> 
> It was nice to meet you and Scott at bodypower by the way too!! :thumb:


Cheers fella appreciate it!!

Where you been hiding?!?!  hope alls well anyway training etc ?

Yep keeping a tight leash for sure, starving but got to be done lol loving being back in the gym with some energy though!


----------



## Bad Alan

Trained biceps and calves today after work;

Seated ez curls

Cable curls ss/hammer curls

Rev bb curls ss/ wrist curls

Ez bar preacher curls - ascending sets

Calves supersets

Second bicep session and brutally painful pump again, great session and loving training hard with some fuel in me. Diet is a breeze and I'm starving tbf sticking to it like glue with no additions or treats keeping it tight, last meal about to go down then out with friends tonight for some social time 

Rest day tmro just work again, hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine whilst I've been locked in a boiling hot kitchen alllllll day


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers fella appreciate it!!
> 
> Where you been hiding?!?!  hope alls well anyway training etc ?
> 
> Yep keeping a tight leash for sure, starving but got to be done lol loving being back in the gym with some energy though!


Good on you! I hope I have the willpower to keep it tight when diet is over!!

A lot going on atm with diet, work and a new mrs to keep happy lol! Means ive not been on here much these days. All going well though! Gone from 217lbs to 187lbs (this morning) in 12 weeks so getting there slowly, just looking forward to the sunday re-feed (or binge in all honesty) 

Have a good'n mate and enjoy the weather


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> Good on you! I hope I have the willpower to keep it tight when diet is over!!
> 
> A lot going on atm with diet, work and a new mrs to keep happy lol! Means ive not been on here much these days. All going well though! Gone from 217lbs to 187lbs (this morning) in 12 weeks so getting there slowly, just looking forward to the sunday re-feed (or binge in all honesty)
> 
> Have a good'n mate and enjoy the weather


It's not too tough just treat the four weeks or so after cut as getting back into routine gradually, I'm treating it as prep still as its good time to take advantage of growing!

What you cutting for ATM?? What's planned Sunday haha??


----------



## CJ

Sounds like you're handling post show perfectly mate.

I feel into the trap of being too slack with diet


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Sounds like you're handling post show perfectly mate.
> 
> I feel into the trap of being too slack with diet


Haha the weight is still going on mate so need to keep it tight!


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> It's not too tough just treat the four weeks or so after cut as getting back into routine gradually, I'm treating it as prep still as its good time to take advantage of growing!
> 
> What you cutting for ATM?? What's planned Sunday haha??


Good game plan, top man!!

6xbacon, 3xtoast buttered, 4 eggs, grated cheese, flapjack, big bowl b and j's, cappucino 2 sugars.

2 skittles shake, 1 cookie. 2 beef and chick breast burgers, 2 fries, grilled halloumi, 2 mcflurrys, 1 mini egg milkshake.

Will be another big bowl of hagen dazz, some choc cake and possibly a few big bowls of meusli with milk and some frozen yoghurt with fruit before bed.

Then its back to bussiness tmrw


----------



## need2bodybuild

And im just doing the yearly diet to strip back to base and build for another year. Will be competing in a couple years just want to pack on more mass first!!


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> And im just doing the yearly diet to strip back to base and build for another year. Will be competing in a couple years just want to pack on more mass first!!


Always done the same mate, nice to have a change of focus anyway and do feel it keeps you improving and motivated instead of getting stuck in a rut with training!

Enjoy the refeed mate haha, I like stupid big refeeds as it makes you feel crap and gets all cravings out the way


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Always done the same mate, nice to have a change of focus anyway and do feel it keeps you improving and motivated instead of getting stuck in a rut with training!
> 
> Enjoy the refeed mate haha, I like stupid big refeeds as it makes you feel crap and gets all cravings out the way


X2 on stupid big refeeds 

On way to Maccas in a hour happy times, be dining for one lol


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> X2 on stupid big refeeds
> 
> On way to Maccas in a hour happy times, be dining for one lol


How's stomach with food volume today?

Looking forward to seeing how you do ya big bastard (standard no ****  )


----------



## Keeks

Evening, hope you've had a good weekend and getting back into things well.

Not sure if you've seen this so thought I'd post it, some great pics :thumb:

http://www.flexonline.co.uk/galleries/gallery/2/101/2013-ukbff-muscletalk-championships---beginners-and-juniors


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Evening, hope you've had a good weekend and getting back into things well.
> 
> Not sure if you've seen this so thought I'd post it, some great pics :thumb:
> 
> http://www.flexonline.co.uk/galleries/gallery/2/101/2013-ukbff-muscletalk-championships---beginners-and-juniors


Gym and diet is going well, enjoying it again !

Had work all weekend but that's the norm so just have to ignore all you buggars talking about sunbathing and sleeping !!!! 

I hate those pics lol, definitely need to work on my face the most for next outing! Still waiting for photo cd to come back from show hopefully there is some normal-ish face pulling on there 

Ready for another wonderful week of prep, fully recharged?


----------



## Bad Alan

Up early slept rubbish!

Bodyweight climbing but definitely water/fat gain has dropped backwards so looking much better sat at 93.7kg upon waking. No changes to diet seems to be working really well! Triceps and chest today, no weights to beat as didn't have this session last week but looking forward to training today already 

Hope everyone had a great weekend in the sunshine!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Gym and diet is going well, enjoying it again !
> 
> Had work all weekend but that's the norm so just have to ignore all you buggars talking about sunbathing and sleeping !!!!
> 
> I hate those pics lol, definitely need to work on my face the most for next outing! Still waiting for photo cd to come back from show hopefully there is some normal-ish face pulling on there
> 
> Ready for another wonderful week of prep, fully recharged?


Lol, sorry, sunbathing was rubbish, honest! :whistling:

Glad you're enjoying getting back into it and hitting it hard, great time to make the most of things imo.

Ha ha, they're good pics, but don't think anyone likes their own competition pics, but they are good. 

Yep, ready to get through another week thanks, and power through this heat which is set to last all week. :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Triceps and chest;

Cgbp - worked upto 120kg x 5

Weighted dips +10kg

Decline flyes strict

Wide grip bench - paused every rep

Db tricep extensions

Calves - got a calf routine off YouTube that Ben Pakulski wrote, brutal is not the word! Look it up if interested as goes into some good detail on explaining calf function and training ideas. If you've never watched or heard any of his stuff he's a clever guy too aswell as top ifbb pro definitely suggest reading and watching his YouTube channel, quality info! Good rear delt training instructional up recently from him too.

Great session again, love the arm focus hopefully they will start growing! Chest was fried and pumps ridiculous as ever, loving the pre-exhaust in all the sessions.

Diet going perfectly no complaints in that department despite my initial doubts to the approach!


----------



## Ben_Dover

I was a lurker on your old journal mate and followed your prep just didn't post. Congrants in 2nd, that other guy was a beast!

Look forward to seeing your progress over the next year


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> I was a lurker on your old journal mate and followed your prep just didn't post. Congrants in 2nd, that other guy was a beast!
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress over the next year


Nice one mate thanks, feel free to chime in more often 

Going good so far just trying to keep things sensible and not get overly fat too early on!


----------



## C.Hill

What sort of weight and rep range you hitting on your pre exhausted wide grip bench mate?


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Triceps and chest;
> 
> Calves - got a calf routine off YouTube that Ben Pakulski wrote, brutal is not the word! Look it up if interested as goes into some good detail on explaining calf function and training ideas. If you've never watched or heard any of his stuff he's a clever guy too aswell as top ifbb pro definitely suggest reading and watching his YouTube channel, quality info! Good rear delt training instructional up recently from him too.


Very true. Really nice guy too, he comes over to UP to train with Nick Mitchell a couple times a year.. Jumps in on our team meetings and gives his opinions on things. Gave me some chest training tips too 

Guys a fkin unit & v switched on! Thinks outside the box compared to a lot of pro's.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> What sort of weight and rep range you hitting on your pre exhausted wide grip bench mate?


Haha there is a reason the weights weren't posted 

Only messing today worked up to a top set of 10 hard reps mate, topped at 80kg each one paused on chest for couple seconds. Amazing how fast the fatigue creeps up on you felt them really well, good move!


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Very true. Really nice guy too, he comes over to UP to train with Nick Mitchell a couple times a year.. Jumps in on our team meetings and gives his opinions on things. Gave me some chest training tips too
> 
> Guys a fkin unit & v switched on! Thinks outside the box compared to a lot of pro's.


That's mint!

Yea he comes across really well, gives away a lot of free quality info too via YouTube and he's obviously very well educated and researched in alot of things.

Huge bloke haha spotted him by his freak calves at body power  mighty set of wheels too ha gotta love b-pak!


----------



## Bad Alan

First leg day back later today, can't wait for it tbh got to get them growing!

9 days post show weighed in at 94kg this morning so up just under 10kg since stage, reasonably happy with condition and keeping diet tight could've been alot worse ha!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> First leg day back later today, can't wait for it tbh got to get them growing!
> 
> 9 days post show weighed in at 94kg this morning so up just under 10kg since stage, reasonably happy with condition and keeping diet tight could've been alot worse ha!


Gotta checkmy weight after the scran yesterday feel a few extra kg's on me.

Also looking forward to legs tonight!! Quad emphasis today..!

What Ru working on the most In ur off season? Id like to bring forearms calfs and hams up tbh


----------



## Bad Alan

HaHa all individual how much it will of jumped, mine was about 8kg in a day and a half! Dropped back and I've leaned out a little again and am heavier still so it's going well I think  weighing in tmro to check how much it is?

Love leg day want to get some good size on them this offseason, main focus is triceps always been my downfall but also chest/shoulder tie in area needs to be thicker! Mainly pushing muscles but tbh I need to just get everything growing again and put overall size on so nothing will be held back just abit more focus on couple of areas!

Calves always need bringing up for me, hitting them 3-4 times a week is showing good results lots of super, drop, circuit style sets mixing high and low reps with loads of stretching and peak contractions! Throwing everything at them


----------



## Queenie

Ahhhh love the sound of mixing up high/low reps circuit style!

Also glad u train them a few times a week. So many say about over training but personally I think its just clever training to bring up weaker areas. Want them to grow?? Train, train, train  x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ahhhh love the sound of mixing up high/low reps circuit style!
> 
> Also glad u train them a few times a week. So many say about over training but personally I think its just clever training to bring up weaker areas. Want them to grow?? Train, train, train  x


Exactly 

I think most things can get hit more frequently but volume then has to be changed slightly. Trying increased frequency on couple of things all just learning and trying new things 

If rest and nutrition etc are in order then it helps massively.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg days are the best days 

Pre exhaust hamstrings;

Stiff leg deads

Hamstring curls

Lying curls - rest paused sets

High bar ATG sumo squats (used the manta ray pad keeps bar two inches above shoulders, takes strain off rotators but makes the move even harder) worked upto top set of 20 went 80,90kg x 20 then top of 100kg x 21

Single leg smith static lunges 4 sets

Wide stance leg press heavy sets of 5

Close stance smith squats - constant tension upto 95kg x 9

Sooooo sweaty today haha had a great workout and really enjoyed it, squatting is pathetic weight wise but working on form and really focusing working the adductors/hamstrings so lots of room for weight progression and will keep these very strict as its not a max weight/strength phase so ill just progress week to week keeping form exactly the same and not "powering" them up.

Absolutely destroyed and happy they will grow from that session 

Rest day tomorrow just fasted cardio which will be on tender legs lol....


----------



## Bad Alan

Fasted cardio done, shins were pumped to fuuuuark!

Very lazy day today for once and no gym, legs sufficiently tender today 

Sofa, fan, naps, food and tv!


----------



## RACK

Make sure you watch at least one Jezza Kyle, just to laugh at people's teeth! Standard viewing on a day off


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Make sure you watch at least one Jezza Kyle, just to laugh at people's teeth! Standard viewing on a day off


Lmao what is it with everyone and Jeremy Kyle haha every time I have a day off people tell me to watch it 

Couldn't possibly admit to it either way


----------



## Northern Lass

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao what is it with everyone and Jeremy Kyle haha every time I have a day off people tell me to watch it
> 
> Couldn't possibly admit to it either way


Good workout there , no wonder you were sweating loads...

I cant stand that show, full of Chavs!!!


----------



## RACK

Is it wrong when we were chatting this morning I imagined you smelling minty fresh?? hahahahaha


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> HaHa all individual how much it will of jumped, mine was about 8kg in a day and a half! Dropped back and I've leaned out a little again and am heavier still so it's going well I think  weighing in tmro to check how much it is?
> 
> Love leg day want to get some good size on them this offseason, main focus is triceps always been my downfall but also chest/shoulder tie in area needs to be thicker! Mainly pushing muscles but tbh I need to just get everything growing again and put overall size on so nothing will be held back just abit more focus on couple of areas!
> 
> Calves always need bringing up for me, hitting them 3-4 times a week is showing good results lots of super, drop, circuit style sets mixing high and low reps with loads of stretching and peak contractions! Throwing everything at them


Makes sense, obese people have massive calves... they train them every day carrying their fat a$$es around !!

Might start doing them t-3 a week myself...


----------



## Bad Alan

YummyMummy said:


> Good workout there , no wonder you were sweating loads...
> 
> I cant stand that show, full of Chavs!!!


Haha I love getting to the gym sweating as much as possible so you get people staring like "wtf is up with this guy" 

Jeremy Kyle is good for making life seem so much better though lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Is it wrong when we were chatting this morning I imagined you smelling minty fresh?? hahahahaha


It'd be disturbing if you weren't! I love the vanilla and raspberry one too, I smell good enough to eat


----------



## Sambuca

are you watching JK now? im jelous


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Makes sense, obese people have massive calves... they train them every day carrying their fat a$$es around !!
> 
> Might start doing them t-3 a week myself...


Haha they do! And cyclists 9 times out of 10 mate too, constantly under tension is the theory!

I think once a week is no way near enough unless your gifted with good calves, I annihilate mine with massive volume pretty much every time I'm in the gym and they are just starting to grow well. I've always had poor calves but would say they are pretty good now, loads of variety, volume and crazy sets


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> are you watching JK now? im jelous


Am I hell I'm working in one of our kitchens  if you think it's hot today you've no idea what it's like here!


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Am I hell I'm working in one of our kitchens  if you think it's hot today you've no idea what it's like here!


bloody hell i duno how u do that. duno how u managed it while dieting wtf lol

im hot but i got man flu ;'( boo (need cuddle)


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Am I hell I'm working in one of our kitchens  if you think it's hot today you've no idea what it's like here!


Fcuk that mate i honestly couldnt cope. I am terrible when im too hot my bad temper is amplified ten fold!


----------



## Jay.32

Subbed.. all the best with your new journey mate


----------



## Northern Lass

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I love getting to the gym sweating as much as possible so you get people staring like "wtf is up with this guy"
> 
> Jeremy Kyle is good for making life seem so much better though lol


Sweat makes me feel good too


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Subbed.. all the best with your new journey mate


Yeaaaa man good to have you in jay, how's things?

Ill have a pop in journal check up on you when I've finished at the gym later expecting good things!


----------



## Bad Alan

YummyMummy said:


> Sweat makes me feel good too


Sweat is just fat crying and blood is just red sweat so crackkkkkkk on


----------



## Bad Alan

Riiiiight back day, first workout that's been done before so was time to hit some rebound pb's 

Close grips chins x5 sets (+2reps and heavier bodyweight)

Drag curls 42kgx13,11,10 (+4kg,+1rep)

Underhand pull downs 65,70kgx13,7 (+15,5kg,-2reps per set)

Underhand Yates rows super strict 100kgx13,11 (+20kg first set,+reps both sets)

Low underhand pulley rows 60kgx10,8 (+10,-5kg,+reps both sets)

Calves today was tri set of;

Weighted standing x20 reps

Bodyweight off a step x20 reps

Bodyweight off floor peak contractions x20 reps

Repeated four times

Cardio 15 minutes post workout on arc trainer

Forearm and arm pumps make back training really hard but had another stellar workout and absolutely loving training ATM.

Keeping everything really tight form wise during rebound and building strength back slowly, no forced reps and only few intensifiers in sets ATM just hard volume training and working on weak points.

Will probably add some intense sets and forced reps from next week but growing like a gd'un ATM so saving those tricks for when needed.

Bodyweight this morning 95kg on the dot in not bad shape, bit fluffy over abs but legs and back in decent condition.

Calves was brutal and legs are still very sore from Tuesday 

Back pic before workout today;


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Riiiiight back day, first workout that's been done before so was time to hit some rebound pb's
> 
> Close grips chins x5 sets (+2reps and heavier bodyweight)
> 
> Drag curls 42kgx13,11,10 (+4kg,+1rep)
> 
> Underhand pull downs 65,70kgx13,7 (+15,5kg,-2reps per set)
> 
> Underhand Yates rows super strict 100kgx13,11 (+20kg first set,+reps both sets)
> 
> Low underhand pulley rows 60kgx10,8 (+10,-5kg,+reps both sets)
> 
> Calves today was tri set of;
> 
> Weighted standing x20 reps
> 
> Bodyweight off a step x20 reps
> 
> Bodyweight off floor peak contractions x20 reps
> 
> Repeated four times
> 
> Cardio 15 minutes post workout on arc trainer
> 
> Forearm and arm pumps make back training really hard but had another stellar workout and absolutely loving training ATM.
> 
> Keeping everything really tight form wise during rebound and building strength back slowly, no forced reps and only few intensifiers in sets ATM just hard volume training and working on weak points.
> 
> Will probably add some intense sets and forced reps from next week but growing like a gd'un ATM so saving those tricks for when needed.
> 
> Bodyweight this morning 95kg on the dot in not bad shape, bit fluffy over abs but legs and back in decent condition.
> 
> Calves was brutal and legs are still very sore from Tuesday
> 
> Back pic before workout today;
> 
> View attachment 129405


Looks a fun workout mate!

Incredibly jealous of your low lat insertions!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Looks a fun workout mate!
> 
> Incredibly jealous of your low lat insertions!


Yea they are in right at the waist 

I do think low and high lat insertions both have merit as high insertions and a tiny waist looks great aesthetically, luckily mine are low as I'm quite thick waisted naturally!


----------



## Bad Alan

@dutch_scott so you can finally get your **** in here


----------



## Bad Alan

Don't know if these will work well or not but they are comparisons from when;

first started with Scott bodyweight was 83kg

then after a 5 1/2 month bulk bodyweight was 103kg

then after a 4 month comp diet bodyweight was 84kg





And back shots from tonight to starting with Scott;

83kg start

95kg today


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Don't know if these will work well or not but they are comparisons from when;
> 
> first started with Scott bodyweight was 83kg
> 
> then after a 5 1/2 month bulk bodyweight was 103kg
> 
> then after a 4 month comp diet bodyweight was 84kg
> 
> View attachment 129428
> 
> 
> View attachment 129429
> 
> 
> And back shots from tonight to starting with Scott;
> 
> 83kg start
> 
> 95kg today
> 
> View attachment 129430


Awesome comparison pics, and the dfference in the 1st and comp pics at approx the same weight......just goes to show that scales aren't everything, a good guide but its not all about what the scales say.

Ace work! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome comparison pics, you're a BEAST!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Awesome comparison pics, and the dfference in the 1st and comp pics at approx the same weight......just goes to show that scales aren't everything, a good guide but its not all about what the scales say.
> 
> Ace work! :thumb:


Yea big difference from start to stage even though not much weight difference, I'm looking forward to seeing how a longer time gaining will improve my physique from here!

Cheers


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ps stop saying ur adding intensity and shizzle behind my back u terrible client


Back to getting a spot on heaviest sets! Guess ill hang fire on that one lol


----------



## RACK

Massive changes mate!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction and abit of tri's 

Pre exhaust;

Cable side laterals

Seated db laterals - triple drop sets x 3

Front bb raises

Seated presses - upto 80,90,90kg x 12,12,10

Rev grip smith - upto 130kg x 4

Rope push downs - triple to sets x 2sets

Calves hit again with;

Leg press calf - 3 x 30,25,20 with 10 seconds rest between sets

Standing calf machine ss/ bodyweight off step - 15 reps weighted then 5 reps bodyweight with 5 sec stretch and 5 second contraction held each rep

Ran through that 3 times, ouch!

Cardio 15 mins arc trainer post workout

Great workout again all weights up slightly and more reps in some cases too, love pre exhausting shoulder workouts makes it "interesting".

Triceps get hit really hard with reverse bench, was unsure of this move as know its a great move but thought it would give me rotator problems but its perfectly fine. Love it and those two moves more than enough to trash tri's as they get hit hard Monday aswell.

Day off gym tmro and just biceps/forearms to hit Sunday before work feel so gay going in just for arms but its enjoyable lol and they need bringing up!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Back looks immense !!


----------



## Bad Alan

danMUNDY said:


> Back looks immense !!


Cheers mate, heavy rows been my go to move during last gaining phase was upto 4pl per side for about 6-8reps on bb and 85kg db rows for sets of 12+ also helps putting 50kg on dead lift 

Definitely heavy loads brought it up !


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, heavy rows been my go to move during last gaining phase was upto 4pl per side for about 6-8reps on bb and 85kg db rows for sets of 12+ also helps putting 50kg on dead lift
> 
> Definitely heavy loads brought it up !


I think the beast has already been built


----------



## Bad Alan

danMUNDY said:


> I think the beast has already been built


Haha long way off that mate! It never will be just got to keep edging closer


----------



## Spragga

You've done fantastically well mate, an example of what hard work can achieve!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Spragga said:


> You've done fantastically well mate, an example of what hard work can achieve!! :thumbup1:


Cheers mate! Long way to go, good cutting down as can see places to improve but think mainly just get back to getting bigger and stronger overall!

Should be a fun few months 

Good to have you in!


----------



## Spragga

That's what I'm doing at the minute..... Cutting the chunk then lean bulking through next year.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spragga said:


> That's what I'm doing at the minute..... Cutting the chunk then lean bulking through next year.


Definitely a good way to do it! Gives you a new focus/goal for a while too which is nice and keeps things fun 

Will set you up well for some good gains too once finished cutting.


----------



## Bad Alan

No training yesterday and needed it, work is a nightmare in this heat 

Will be a busy day at work again but off to train biceps/forearms/cardio before going in this morning so can't complain!

Sleep is terrible ATM can't sleep more than 1-2 hours dozing without then waking up wide away and having to get off again. Probably managing about 4-5 hours max, luckily run ok on this! Wouldn't mind a nap though 

Food prep for during work hours done;



chicken and added fats

beef, quinoa, pineapple and added fats

2 x homemade shakes


----------



## Spragga

That food look tasty mate....... Certainly better than chicken, potato and broccoli 3 times a day 6 days a week!!!!

But we gotta do what we gotta do!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Food does look really nice. I love quinoa, its ace, miss it during prep.


----------



## mikemull

What's in the shakes?


----------



## Bad Alan

Spragga said:


> That food look tasty mate....... Certainly better than chicken, potato and broccoli 3 times a day 6 days a week!!!!
> 
> But we gotta do what we gotta do!! :thumb:


Lol that is stricter than chicken potato and broccoli mate, it's chicken and nuts that's it. The only thing in with the chicken is tomato passata (can be kept in till final 3-4 weeks of comp prep) onions, flaked chilli and herbs. It's all about learning to cook so it's not boring.

I fcuking wish I had any potato there is only one carb meal a day in my diet and its the quinoa.

Same with the mince aswell, this is as strict as a prep kcal wise it's just cooking properly instead of being lazy and grillin chicken  

@Keeks I love quinoa too  tried the flaked one as a porridge? Goes down so much easier than any rice and is much better for you! Hope your having a nice lazy weekend!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

mikemull said:


> What's in the shakes?


Can't say mate Scott said not to put out full diet, which is fair enough.

Whey isolate for protein, whole eggs and 3 different fat sources is basic guide though.

Sorry


----------



## Spragga

The highlight of my day was 4 eggs and a blueberry muffin!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Spragga said:


> The highlight of my day was 4 eggs and a blueberry muffin!!!


If you learn to cook even during last weeks of prep most my meals were reasonably tasty, chopped tomatoes are fine to add just pan fry chicken with some 1kcal spray then add them once it's browned off. Leave it to boil off slightly and chuck all your onion,garlic, spices and herbs in.

Easiest way to cook mince and chicken takes no time at all and no need for sauces that add kcals, makes 300g+ meat easy to get down no problems


----------



## Bad Alan

Spragga said:


> The highlight of my day was 4 eggs and a blueberry muffin!!!


I love making sweet potato wedges can't wait to get some carbs back in diet !!!!


----------



## Spragga

Sweet potato is truly the work of the devil himself!!!!' :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Why are your carbs so low mate???? I thought you was going full on now and doing rebound?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Why are your carbs so low mate???? I thought you was going full on now and doing rebound?


On about 100-120g a day can't remember exact, total kcals are about 4400 so not low kcal just reverse dieting out of comp phase. I've added 11kg bodyweight in two weeks now so not going slowly 

Just has to be done to have a chance of maintaining acceptable condition for me as I handle carbs terribly lol, changes today are apparently shift in carb to fats ratio so we will see how next week goes just awaiting update today or tomorrow. They will be going way up eventually and low fats if expect as that's usual diet.

Happy how its going so far and enjoying training!

Hope you're good, feeling any better/more positive?


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> On about 100-120g a day can't remember exact, total kcals are about 4400 so not low kcal just reverse dieting out of comp phase. I've added 11kg bodyweight in two weeks now so not going slowly
> 
> Just has to be done to have a chance of maintaining acceptable condition for me as I handle carbs terribly lol, changes today are apparently shift in carb to fats ratio so we will see how next week goes just awaiting update today or tomorrow. They will be going way up eventually and low fats if expect as that's usual diet.
> 
> Happy how its going so far and enjoying training!
> 
> Hope you're good, feeling any better/more positive?


Ah that's perfect sense mate sounds good. Any full pics? Must be looking full as a house.

Nope I'm ill at the minute mate so resting and recovering in prep for new routine to hammer.


----------



## mikemull

Bad Alan said:


> Can't say mate Scott said not to put out full diet, which is fair enough.
> 
> Whey isolate for protein, whole eggs and 3 different fat sources is basic guide though.
> 
> Sorry


Fair enough, pic looked like milk so was confused.


----------



## mikemull

Bad Alan said:


> On about 100-120g a day can't remember exact, total kcals are about 4400 so not low kcal just reverse dieting out of comp phase. I've added 11kg bodyweight in two weeks now so not going slowly
> 
> Just has to be done to have a chance of maintaining acceptable condition for me as I handle carbs terribly lol, changes today are apparently shift in carb to fats ratio so we will see how next week goes just awaiting update today or tomorrow. They will be going way up eventually and low fats if expect as that's usual diet.
> 
> Happy how its going so far and enjoying training!
> 
> Hope you're good, feeling any better/more positive?


Once you've hit that condition would be silly to let it slip so I understand that!


----------



## Keeks

No havent tried the flaked one, might look out for it and give it a go, cheers. Yep, doesnt bloat as much as rice can, and it does make a nice change.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Lol that is stricter than chicken potato and broccoli mate, it's chicken and nuts that's it. The only thing in with the chicken is tomato passata (can be kept in till final 3-4 weeks of comp prep) onions, flaked chilli and herbs. It's all about learning to cook so it's not boring.
> 
> I fcuking wish I had any potato there is only one carb meal a day in my diet and its the quinoa.
> 
> Same with the mince aswell, this is as strict as a prep kcal wise it's just cooking properly instead of being lazy and grillin chicken
> 
> @Keeks I love quinoa too  tried the flaked one as a porridge? Goes down so much easier than any rice and is much better for you! Hope your having a nice lazy weekend!!!


Yo mate any taste cooking tips 4 quinoa!?

I'm just having it bland at the moment. Blueberries follow a chicken quinoa broccoli meal at the moment so I use tastey blueberries as motivation 2 get quinoa down haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah that's perfect sense mate sounds good. Any full pics? Must be looking full as a house.
> 
> Nope I'm ill at the minute mate so resting and recovering in prep for new routine to hammer.


Na I'm a fat knacker already lol thats why we started cautios! just how my body holds weight is annoying!

Ill put full shots up one morning next time I'm off work I think so Wednesday ish! May aswell 

There is a lat spread couple pages back from t'other day


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Yo mate any taste cooking tips 4 quinoa!?
> 
> I'm just having it bland at the moment. Blueberries follow a chicken quinoa broccoli meal at the moment so I use tastey blueberries as motivation 2 get quinoa down haha


I just stir chilli flakes and some EVOO in but then I like the taste of it anyway plain mate, can't believe you don't!

Also buy the flaked version and you can have it as a bowl of porridge, so could add stevia, scoop of flavoured whey and you're blueberries all in?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> I just stir chilli flakes and some EVOO in but then I like the taste of it anyway plain mate, can't believe you don't!
> 
> Also buy the flaked version and you can have it as a bowl of porridge, so could add stevia, scoop of flavoured whey and you're blueberries all in?


I don't mind it mate don't get me wrong but it's no chocolate bar lol

Shop that sells the flaked version mate? Took me long enough to find it


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I don't mind it mate don't get me wrong but it's no chocolate bar lol
> 
> Shop that sells the flaked version mate? Took me long enough to find it


Ahhaha don't mention chocolate 

Idk mate I get all mine from a local shop, imagine you'd find online easy enough! I prefer quinoa to rice as like @Keeks says I don't get bloated off even large portions compared to rice.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Ahhaha don't mention chocolate
> 
> Idk mate I get all mine from a local shop, imagine you'd find online easy enough! I prefer quinoa to rice as like @Keeks says I don't get bloated off even large portions compared to rice.


I'm luckier than you in that respect, I can dog 3 wholemeal rice packs and only

Look fuller, I get absolutely zip bloat from it.

When I skip loaded I ate 1650g carbs, and looked leaner lol

My carb sources are white pot/jasmine rice PWO

And I go 50/50 on sweet pot and wholemeal rice depending how I feel,

Quinoa is a static meal non training days!

...just about to start salting food which is something I haven't done upto now, a bit nervous too lmao


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm luckier than you in that respect, I can dog 3 wholemeal rice packs and only
> 
> Look fuller, I get absolutely zip bloat from it.
> 
> When I skip loaded I ate 1650g carbs, and looked leaner lol
> 
> My carb sources are white pot/jasmine rice PWO
> 
> And I go 50/50 on sweet pot and wholemeal rice depending how I feel,
> 
> Quinoa is a static meal non training days!
> 
> ...just about to start salting food which is something I haven't done upto now, a bit nervous too lmao


Should be adding salt to meals in this weather anyway mate, with sweating and heat it's important sodium is a big key in glucose transport.

With regard to bloat more as in a stomach volume way, I did a two day load for show and did 1000g both days didn't spill probably could of done with a three day load as had to aggressive load on show day as woke up dry and flat as hell.

Learning for next time though!


----------



## Bad Alan

*weak point*

Arms, forearms, cardio;

Seated EZ bar curls - love this move!

Cable curls ss/ hammer curls

Rev BB curls ss/ fat grips wrist curls

Preacher curls - treble ascending sets run through three times

Cardio 15 minutes on arc trainer

Love this workout forearm pump is punishing 

New plans in big increase in carbs this week and drop in fats, looking forward to the changes. Back to proper bodybuilding foods and eating, lots of solid meals. Time to get to work and hit some PB's!


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> . Time to get to work and hit some PB's!


AND PBS SHALL BE HIT!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> AND PBS SHALL BE HIT!


Oooooooosh


----------



## Spragga

Mmmmm carbs..... :bounce:


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> AND PBS SHALL BE HIT!


By PB's Will actually means Peasant B4stards which he refers to his employees as. Will is quite violent towards his staff


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> By PB's Will actually means Peasant B4stards which he refers to his employees as. Will is quite violent towards his staff


Not anymore I'm a normal pleasant boy again  (ish)


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Not anymore I'm a normal pleasant boy again  (ish)


Whatever Richie Rich haha


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> *weak point*
> 
> Arms, forearms, cardio;
> 
> Seated EZ bar curls - love this move!
> 
> Cable curls ss/ hammer curls
> 
> Rev BB curls ss/ fat grips wrist curls
> 
> Preacher curls - treble ascending sets run through three times
> 
> Cardio 15 minutes on arc trainer
> 
> Love this workout forearm pump is punishing
> 
> New plans in big increase in carbs this week and drop in fats, looking forward to the changes. Back to proper bodybuilding foods and eating, lots of solid meals. Time to get to work and hit some PB's!


Wooh forearms ahoy! Popeye is gonna be getting jel soon!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Wooh forearms ahoy! Popeye is gonna be getting jel soon!


Mine are non existent haha, I love the rev curls tbf feel its a really good overall mass builder supersetted with wrist curls is torture though


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Mine are non existent haha, I love the rev curls tbf feel its a really good overall mass builder supersetted with wrist curls is torture though


Tell me about it! I used to superset them but my forearms would cramp for the next 2 days! Haha


----------



## Bad Alan

National chest day with triceps 

Close grip bb - 110kg x 10,8,5

Weighted dips +10kg

Decline flyes

Wise grip bb - paused every rep on chest

One arm overhead db extension

Calves - pacman style pure pain!

Cardio 20mins on the arc trainer post workout

Great workout weights up on every set and exercise and form kept really strict, hitting muscles really well ATM. Diet has been really good, back to standard offseason eating now and massively enjoyable. Clean food and about 4500kcals moderate carbs and fats with high protein. Starving but still keeping it tight so don't lose condition too much!

Legs tomorrow and they are still abit sore from 7 days ago ! Will speak to scott but I imagine instruction will be man the **** up and train them anyway lol 

One last thing being as my weight has settled now and we are just into gaining mode figured its the perfect time to trial my new creatine chews from @MatrixNutrition ! Started first dose today, going with two straight servings (6 chews) post workout. I'm not on any PED's just a good diet so will be good to see if I feel they add anything to the table, only had first lot today but Jesus I will probably keep them in on taste alone haha! Like having little sweets to chew on in the car home so far so good


----------



## Northern Lass

Good weight on the BB close grip :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Good session there skinny


----------



## Galaxy

Great session there mate.

Fvck..starving on 4500cals, you.ll grow like a weed during this off season!


----------



## Suprakill4

Strong bastid!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Good session there skinny


I'm coming for yoooooou 

Hope the shoulder gets sorted mate, nothing worse mine are always uncomfortable and have to be worked around. Par for the course I think with the training but nothing worse hopefully but of rest should sort it so you can push on!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Strong bastid!!!!!!!!


Not yet but it's coming back a little 

Need to be getting back to 3pl for close grip sets!


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Great session there mate.
> 
> Fvck..starving on 4500cals, you.ll grow like a weed during this off season!


I've just got to remain not fat lol, I have a really bad binge personality so it's always a case of reigning it in and gaining slower. I'm pretty strict year round though so not worried


----------



## Bad Alan

Food prepped for when at work tomorrow, cook my other three as and when I eat them on an evening for variety depending on what I fancy 

This is the basic protein and carbs, there's added nuts and fruit with each meal too;



In before food pics are gay


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Food prepped for when at work tomorrow, cook my other three as and when I eat them on an evening for variety depending on what I fancy
> 
> This is the basic protein and carbs, there's added nuts and fruit with each meal too;
> 
> View attachment 130010
> 
> 
> In before food pics are gay


FOOD PICS!!! love a lil bit of food prep! what do you put on your chicken? I struggle with moisture in the meal more than flavour. Help me oh great chef wizard!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> FOOD PICS!!! love a lil bit of food prep! what do you put on your chicken? I struggle with moisture in the meal more than flavour. Help me oh great chef wizard!


Exactly the same as me mate I don't even need to sauce these meals as long as they are moist go down easy.

My easy chicken meals and savoury mince for at work are the same everyday as I need to just jam them down in a couple of minutes, these are more than tasty and simple enough though;

Seasoning meat first is a good idea with salt and pepper,

Pan fry the meat I add garlic to chicken whilst doing so,

Once it's cooked/browned off I simply add enough tomato passata to cover the meat and stir it in,

Boil off the excess whilst adding whatever herbs or chilli flakes you want for taste (mixed herbs for chicken, Worcester sauce and chilli flakes for beef mince),

Leave to simmer so meat takes in all the flavours.

Takes no time at all tbh I make those four meals in under 30minutes with four pans on the go (chicken, beef, brown rice and quinoa all cooking at once)

Just takes abit of practice


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Exactly the same as me mate I don't even need to sauce these meals as long as they are moist go down easy.
> 
> My easy chicken meals and savoury mince for at work are the same everyday as I need to just jam them down in a couple of minutes, these are more than tasty and simple enough though;
> 
> Seasoning meat first is a good idea with salt and pepper,
> 
> Pan fry the meat I add garlic to chicken whilst doing so,
> 
> Once it's cooked/browned off I simply add enough tomato passata to cover the meat and stir it in,
> 
> Boil off the excess whilst adding whatever herbs or chilli flakes you want for taste (mixed herbs for chicken, Worcester sauce and chilli flakes for beef mince),
> 
> Leave to simmer so meat takes in all the flavours.
> 
> Takes no time at all tbh I make those four meals in under 30minutes with four pans on the go (chicken, beef, brown rice and quinoa all cooking at once)
> 
> Just takes abit of practice


Yeah I only have about 5 minutes to shove food down my face in work too, the less chewing the better.

I am definitely stealing those recipes though (as simple as they are) currently i use low sodium chicken stock!

Looks like I ill have to get my pans out instead of old george foreman!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Yeah I only have about 5 minutes to shove food down my face in work too, the less chewing the better.
> 
> I am definitely stealing those recipes though (as simple as they are) currently i use low sodium chicken stock!
> 
> Looks like I ill have to get my pans out instead of old george foreman!


Best thing I ever did was start cooking in pans instead of foreman grill and it honestly takes about the same time too! I buy tomato passata as its thicker than chopped tomatoes prefer the consistency, I also get one with basil or chilli and peppers already in so saves time/money buying those too.

Definitely helps cooking this way over having grilled chicken to shovel down at work!


----------



## Queenie

Morning Will x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Morning Will x


Gooood morning little Miss queen muscle GEEK 

Did fasted cardio in the thunder storms outdoors must've looked a right **** as when it was overhead kept jumping when thunder cracked lmao!

What's on the agenda today?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Gooood morning little Miss queen muscle GEEK
> 
> Did fasted cardio in the thunder storms outdoors must've looked a right **** as when it was overhead kept jumping when thunder cracked lmao!
> 
> What's on the agenda today?


Pmsfl. So funny first thing in the morning lol.

Just work and training planned as always. I've been given a glute/hammy session to try out so gonna give that a go. It has goblet squats in it and lots of things I haven't heard of so google will be my friend today


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsfl. So funny first thing in the morning lol.
> 
> Just work and training planned as always. I've been given a glute/hammy session to try out so gonna give that a go. It has goblet squats in it and lots of things I haven't heard of so google will be my friend today


Goblet squats are kb or db held on chest and wide stance I think, like you say just YouTube 'em 

Same for me really my leg day focused round hams/adductors/glutes, similar to those goblet squats I've got wide stance kb squats but do them stood on two aerobic steps so can go really deep. Got abit of a hamstring pull ATM though so will be easing in tonight I think as its glorious leg day for me too !

I see you still have a very persistent admirer


----------



## RACK

Hardcore going out in this weather mate, I wrestled murphy at the front door but he was having none of it so I stayed inside haha


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Hardcore going out in this weather mate, I wrestled murphy at the front door but he was having none of it so I stayed inside haha


Lol I've got a ****ing treadmill in home gym just a spastic move going outdoors but it seems to go faster walking outside, could've avoided the shame of jumping out my skin like a soft **** in front of every ****er going this morning 

Ah well haha bring on leg day hell 

Training today?


----------



## RACK

Hahaha, I'd just downloaded an electro essential selection from Pete Tong so was proper pounding the stairs, fook next door! I have to put up with their screaming kids 

To be fair I could here the thunder even with my headphones in so must have been even louder outside.

I'm training every day this week as it's global at the weekend and it's chest and tris


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Goblet squats are kb or db held on chest and wide stance I think, like you say just YouTube 'em
> 
> Same for me really my leg day focused round hams/adductors/glutes, similar to those goblet squats I've got wide stance kb squats but do them stood on two aerobic steps so can go really deep. Got abit of a hamstring pull ATM though so will be easing in tonight I think as its glorious leg day for me too !
> 
> I see you still have a very persistent admirer


You flipping encourage him!


----------



## Northern Lass

Bad Alan said:


> Gooood morning little Miss queen muscle GEEK
> 
> Did fasted cardio in the thunder storms outdoors must've looked a right **** as when it was overhead kept jumping when thunder cracked lmao!
> 
> What's on the agenda today?


I was out in it too , so no need to worry there lol , two **** out in it


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> I was out in it too , so no need to worry there lol , two **** out in it


don't u two live quite near each other?

not long before you're passing each other on the morning run


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> don't u two live quite near each other?
> 
> not long before you're passing each other on the morning run


Hmm he wouldn't dare , its not posh enough


----------



## Suprakill4

YummyMummy said:


> Hmm he wouldn't dare , its not posh enough


That was my first thought too lol!!! The paths are made of gold where will does his cardio! Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> You flipping encourage him!


Haha throw him a bone poor guy is trying


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> That was my first thought too lol!!! The paths are made of gold where will does his cardio! Lol.


Haha bastardssss


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Haha throw him a bone poor guy is trying


no. i like being little miss stand off-ish


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Haha throw him a bone poor guy is *trying*


Hmm you say trying, i'd say desperate, on the verge of stalking

Sorry RXQueenie, but it is quite amusing, you're a cold, hard lady, have a heart:lol:

I'm joking btw x


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> no. i like being little miss stand off-ish


Its fun


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Hmm you say trying, i'd say desperate, on the verge of stalking
> 
> Sorry RXQueenie, but it is quite amusing, you're a cold, hard lady, have a heart:lol:
> 
> I'm joking btw x


Being cold and heartless to some, means there's more love and warmth for the ones I like. There's only so much Queenie to go around! Count yourself lucky!!!


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> Its fun


lol - it's literally the way I am... Ice Queenie!

Ask Will - actually don't ask Will. He caught me on a good day


----------



## Suprakill4

Who are you talking about? I hate not knowing about something I'm reading lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> lol - it's literally the way I am... Ice Queenie!
> 
> Ask Will - actually don't ask Will. He caught me on a good day


I can get a smile out of ANYONE


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Who are you talking about? I hate not knowing about something I'm reading lol.


Queenie a journal, she has an admirer


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> I can get a smile out of *ANYONE*


 @Suprakill4?

Yeah, didn't think so:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> @Suprakill4?
> 
> Yeah, didn't think so:lol:


Haha!!!! You've got him there mate. No one makes this victor meldrew smile lol.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I can get a smile out of ANYONE


well... standing that close to me was a good ice breaker i guess


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Who are you talking about? I hate not knowing about something I'm reading lol.


yeah supra - go to my journal immediately lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha!!!! You've got him there mate. No one makes this victor meldrew smile lol.


"Bad Alan likes this"


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> well... standing that close to me was a good ice breaker i guess


Thought women liked having a strange mans hot breath on the back of their neck ??!?


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> yeah supra - go to my journal immediately lol


Claire's No1 fan  ....bless


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Thought women liked having a hot man bite the back of their neck ??!?


yeah alright Will. it's still quite early you know x


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> yeah supra - go to my journal immediately lol


Hahaha now I see. What a fcuking tard.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> "Bad Alan likes this"


Fcuk!!!!!!!!!!!! That made me laugh and I didn't even force it. Sorry Sharpy, he has done you lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk!!!!!!!!!!!! That made me laugh and I didn't even force it. Sorry Sharpy, he has done you lol.


Ahh ffs, you're just a big softie at heart!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahh ffs, you're just a big softie at heart!


Don't be jealous we have just developed a special bond


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Don't be jealous we have just developed a special bond


Gheys.


----------



## Suprakill4

Lmao.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Exactly the same as me mate I don't even need to sauce these meals as long as they are moist go down easy.
> 
> My easy chicken meals and savoury mince for at work are the same everyday as I need to just jam them down in a couple of minutes, these are more than tasty and simple enough though;
> 
> Seasoning meat first is a good idea with salt and pepper,
> 
> Pan fry the meat I add garlic to chicken whilst doing so,
> 
> Once it's cooked/browned off I simply add enough tomato passata to cover the meat and stir it in,
> 
> Boil off the excess whilst adding whatever herbs or chilli flakes you want for taste (mixed herbs for chicken, Worcester sauce and chilli flakes for beef mince),
> 
> Leave to simmer so meat takes in all the flavours.
> 
> Takes no time at all tbh I make those four meals in under 30minutes with four pans on the go (chicken, beef, brown rice and quinoa all cooking at once)
> 
> Just takes abit of practice


Pretty much same as I do but I do add a stock to most mince dishes I do. And onions and brocolli. Stuff like mince is so versatile so can make loads of different dishes with it.

I made chicken cacciatore on Sunday which was so easy and healthy and tastes amazing.

No matter if in prep or bulk you can make the food you're eating tasty


----------



## small for now

Looking good and strong mate!

Im taking a few cooking ideas though..


----------



## RowRow

liam0810 said:


> Pretty much same as I do but I do add a stock to most mince dishes I do. And onions and brocolli. Stuff like mince is so versatile so can make loads of different dishes with it.
> 
> I made chicken cacciatore on Sunday which was so easy and healthy and tastes amazing.
> 
> No matter if in prep or bulk you can make the food you're eating tasty


What is chicken cacciatore?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Pretty much same as I do but I do add a stock to most mince dishes I do. And onions and brocolli. Stuff like mince is so versatile so can make loads of different dishes with it.
> 
> I made chicken cacciatore on Sunday which was so easy and healthy and tastes amazing.
> 
> No matter if in prep or bulk you can make the food you're eating tasty


Too true mate I'd rather enjoy it then choke on plain grilled chicken and rice!


----------



## Bad Alan

small for now said:


> Looking good and strong mate!
> 
> Im taking a few cooking ideas though..


Feel free!

like @liam0810 says too taking extra few mins to prepare meals means you actually enjoy them, no point eating bland food when training and diet is such a big part of bb.

Good to have you here feel free to chime in whenever


----------



## liam0810

RowRow said:


> What is chicken cacciatore?


It's an Italian dish mate. Pretty much chicken, onions, garlic, chopped tomatoes, white or red wine, white wine vinegar, fresh herbs and seasoning. Easy!


----------



## small for now

Bad Alan said:


> Feel free!
> 
> like @liam0810 says too taking extra few mins to prepare meals means you actually enjoy them, no point eating bland food when training and diet is such a big part of bb.
> 
> Good to have you here feel free to chime in whenever


I enjoy my food bland for tge first fork fulls then its takes half hour to finish the crap after tbat 

Im a shadow reader lol. Enjoyed you prep journal and looking forward to seeing you groww


----------



## C.Hill

I need to up my game!!! Couldn't think of anything to add to turkey mince so added ketchup lol when I slow cook my beef I just throw a tin of chopped tomatoes in there!

Need to learn to cook properly!


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> I need to up my game!!! Couldn't think of anything to add to turkey mince so added ketchup lol when I slow cook my beef I just throw a tin of chopped tomatoes in there!
> 
> Need to learn to cook properly!


You do! If slow cooking beef, make your own BBQ sauce and make it spicy. You can have pulled beef then with sweet potato wedges. and turkey mince i just treat same as beef mince and make bologneses and chilli's with it


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> You do! If slow cooking beef, make your own BBQ sauce and make it spicy. You can have pulled beef then with sweet potato wedges. and turkey mince i just treat same as beef mince and make bologneses and chilli's with it


always find turkey mince goes to mush yuk


----------



## Bad Alan

Hamstring been dodgy all week, whenever I sit or stand in one place for a few minutes and go to stand hamstring stays shortened like its in cramp and takes minutes to stretch back so can stand properly. Very tight and constantly feel it pulling when walking.

After speaking to the boss no training legs this week, gutted going to go home, cry and sulk in bed when finished at work


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> always find turkey mince goes to mush yuk


i don't really mind it and don't find that either. you using turkey breast mince fresh? not frozen?


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> i don't really mind it and don't find that either. you using turkey breast mince fresh? not frozen?


hmm could be that i freeze it and thaw it out. or maybe adding to much liquid to it. awful anyway lean mince beef all the way!


----------



## Bad Alan

Just popped up on my news feed on Facebook, of you've never heard of him it's his first year as a pro but omfg.

Big ramy won New York pro (walked it) and now 10 weeks out of mr Olympia for anyone interested;



Booooom freak of all freaks?!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Just popped up on my news feed on Facebook, of you've never heard of him it's his first year as a pro but omfg.
> 
> Big ramy won New York pro (walked it) and now 10 weeks out of mr Olympia for anyone interested;
> 
> View attachment 130370
> 
> 
> Booooom freak of all freaks?!


Fricking huge. Is his name something like ramy Rambod?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Fricking huge. Is his name something like ramy Rambod?


No it's mahommad el hasiby (spelling incorrect but that's the gist lol)

He's about 290lbs on stage iirc


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> No it's mahommad el hasiby (spelling incorrect but that's the gist lol)
> 
> He's about 290lbs on stage iirc


Oh right. Big guy lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Just fasted cardio yesterday as usual non training day, hamstring still tight as fuaaaark but return to the gym for back/bis tonight. Looking forward to it!

Carbs at about 400g with moderately high fats and bodyweight staying steady, hope its not going to be an offseason of force feeding silly kcals lol.

95kg in the morning.


----------



## RACK

Bet you couldn't believe you got that many carbs in your diet at first mate


----------



## Northern Lass

Bad Alan said:


> Just popped up on my news feed on Facebook, of you've never heard of him it's his first year as a pro but omfg.
> 
> Big ramy won New York pro (walked it) and now 10 weeks out of mr Olympia for anyone interested;
> 
> View attachment 130370
> 
> 
> Booooom freak of all freaks?!


Jesus look at his quads!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Bet you couldn't believe you got that many carbs in your diet at first mate


Only last three days now was on about 100g for two weeks with really high fats.

I have noticed if I have carbs for breakfast I get sluggish for a few hours so going to speak to the boss about moving some fats/carbs around keeping macros the same but just so first meal is pro/fat. Seem to have more energy this way.

Going well though back to proper diet and can't wait to hit gym after couple days out!


----------



## Queenie

morning sir... how's the hammy today? x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> morning sir... how's the hammy today? x


Tightttttt should be ok in a few days though 

You well? Bum still tender?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Tightttttt should be ok in a few days though
> 
> You well? Bum still tender?


can u not get someone to help stretch it out a bit? 

my bum is much better today thank u.... just in time for some more punishment!!!! lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> can u not get someone to help stretch it out a bit?
> 
> my bum is much better today thank u.... just in time for some more punishment!!!! lol.


Would need a very strong woman to be capable of that! Wouldn't mind a personal servant on hand for the next few days though that'd be magical


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Would need a very strong woman to be capable of that! Wouldn't mind a personal servant on hand for the next few days though that'd be magical


There was a very strong girl in Beefit Tuesday mate. She was a tank and was benching 100 for easy reps. Had shorts on and could see her breakfast! She either didn't know or did it on purpose the roided up slut!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> There was a very strong girl in Beefit Tuesday mate. She was a tank and was benching 100 for easy reps. Had shorts on and could see her breakfast! She either didn't know or did it on purpose the roided up slut!


You'd have loved a good man handling don't even lie!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> You'd have loved a good man handling don't even lie!


Hahah mate she's too much. Got Jess Bennett training next Wednesday with me so can man handle me as I'm guessing she's gonna be strong!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> There was a very strong girl in Beefit Tuesday mate. She was a tank and was benching 100 for easy reps. Had shorts on and could see her breakfast! She either didn't know or did it on purpose the roided up slut!


pmsl u certainly have a way with words hahahaha


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> pmsl u certainly have a way with words hahahaha


Like a Manc Shakespeare


----------



## Bad Alan

Back in the gym today for bis/back!

Pre exhausted arms then **** back with all underhand moves, working on lower lats and arm thickness this workout, went like;

Weighted chins+10kg - 5 x 16,9,5,5,3

Drag curls - 3x12

Underhand lat pull downs - 70kg x 12,7(+2 forced reps last set)

Underhand bb rows - 45 degree body angle top set 120kg x 9, need to let these out abit more at the bottom so scapula stretches out.






Low pulley single arm cable rows - top set 65kg x 10






Hit calves after with a tri set run through in sequence of;

Leg press calves - bottom half reps x 20

Bodyweight off step - full range x 20

Bodyweight off floor - contraction held x 20

Ran through 4 times. Good sequence as hit all range of motions sooooo painful 

Then 20mins inc treadmill, ditched the arc trainer while hamstring is strained as too much pressure on it.

Good session PBS on everything again, working back up with the bb rows would love to say they were 3pl plus lol. Still shifting girl weights but trying to keep form tight as its weak point training not a strength phase! Ego locked in the car 

Totally ****ed star fished in bed now!


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice videos mate looking good.


----------



## Sharpy76

Loving the vids mate!

Really good to see how you're doing certain exercises, keep'em coming fella!!


----------



## Keeks

Ace vids. And I also dont feel quite as guilty for being in bed star fishing before 8pm, knowing Im not the only one doing it! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice videos mate looking good.


Keeps it interesting! Routine from Muscletalk will be below in a second mate if you want a gander


----------



## Bad Alan

Muscletalk routine;






Big track for anyone not heard it lol "blaze and bauuer; higher" get it in your life


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Loving the vids mate!
> 
> Really good to see how you're doing certain exercises, keep'em coming fella!!


Should keep it interesting just worked out this sodding YouTube app on iPhone so it's easy to do!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ace vids. And I also dont feel quite as guilty for being in bed star fishing before 8pm, knowing Im not the only one doing it! :thumb:


I feel so unwell it had to be done lol, long day! You've got an excuse in prep mode


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I feel so unwell it had to be done lol, long day! You've got an excuse in prep mode


Lol, yeah Im allowed, I also use the same excuse for having weekend afternoon naps, gotta make the most of the prep mode excuse! :whistling:

Routine vid is ace, great routine and that tunes wicked! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Muscletalk routine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big track for anyone not heard it lol "blaze and bauuer; higher" get it in your life


You look totally at home up on stage mate!

Would've never guessed it was your first time out!

Really great stuff fella, you looked awesome up there:thumb:


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Muscletalk routine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big track for anyone not heard it lol "blaze and bauuer; higher" get it in your life


Beasting track and a cracking routine! Look spot on, flows amazingly.


----------



## Spragga

RowRow said:


> Beasting track and a cracking routine! Look spot on, flows amazingly.


X 2..... Doesn't look like your first time mate... :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Great posing mate well done. Definitely a step above any first timer I have ever seen. Flowed well although didnt like the music at all lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Beasting track and a cracking routine! Look spot on, flows amazingly.


Big tune haha I actually worked out a run through of routine first then just chose a track that I liked where didn't have to hit poses to a beat, we all know white men got no rhythm 

It would've seemed daft to wing a routine like some do I think, I know it's not the mr Olympia but you prep for so long it's not hard to work something rough out.

Was just pleased not losing balance ha!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Great posing mate well done. Definitely a step above any first timer I have ever seen. Flowed well although didnt like the music at all lol


Cheers K, can't remember the other track I was going to use was more of an old school rap one. Decided didn't have the rhythm to move to it


----------



## Bad Alan

Very distracted at work this morning, having too much fun in my new "delivery" car;





Absolute crotch rocket lol good job the brakes are up to standard


----------



## Sharpy76

Thats a cool as fvck little motor mate!

I do like a mini


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Thats a cool as fvck little motor mate!
> 
> I do like a mini


Its a really cool car to drive, handles amazing. I literally can't spin it out and I've been hammering it all morning lol 

Faster than my old type r i had a while ago but I prefer the type r's harder ride tbf.


----------



## Bad Alan

Delts and triceps;

Pre exhaust first;

Behind back cable laterals - 3x12

Seated laterals - triple drop sets, last set below






Barbell front raises - 20,12,12 reps

Smith top half presses - 90,95,100kg x 10,10,7+2 forced reps

Reverse grip smith bench - 130kg x 6,5

Rope push downs - 2 rest pause sets

Cardio 20 mins inc treadmill

Good workout again beating last weeks weights/reps on pretty much everything. Feel really good in the gym and energy through the day is fine, food still flying down and having to keep myself from overeating!

Biceps and forearm training only tomorrow!

Side chest from this afternoon;



Weigh in tomorrow AM !


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Delts and triceps;
> 
> Pre exhaust first;
> 
> Behind back cable laterals - 3x12
> 
> Seated laterals - triple drop sets, last set below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbell front raises - 20,12,12 reps
> 
> Smith top half presses - 90,95,100kg x 10,10,7+2 forced reps
> 
> Reverse grip smith bench - 130kg x 6,5
> 
> Rope push downs - 2 rest pause sets
> 
> Cardio 20 mins inc treadmill
> 
> Good workout again beating last weeks weights/reps on pretty much everything. Feel really good in the gym and energy through the day is fine, food still flying down and having to keep myself from overeating!
> 
> Biceps and forearm training only tomorrow!
> 
> Side chest from this afternoon;
> 
> View attachment 130909
> 
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow AM !


Crazy delt pump on those triple drop sets! You seem to have your arm more forwards than out to the side or is that just then angle?

On the food front! Not surprised you find it hard to not overeat! Thanks to your recipes I'm packing it away!


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Delts and triceps;
> 
> Pre exhaust first;
> 
> Behind back cable laterals - 3x12
> 
> Seated laterals - triple drop sets, last set below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbell front raises - 20,12,12 reps
> 
> Smith top half presses - 90,95,100kg x 10,10,7+2 forced reps
> 
> Reverse grip smith bench - 130kg x 6,5
> 
> Rope push downs - 2 rest pause sets
> 
> Cardio 20 mins inc treadmill
> 
> Good workout again beating last weeks weights/reps on pretty much everything. Feel really good in the gym and energy through the day is fine, food still flying down and having to keep myself from overeating!
> 
> Biceps and forearm training only tomorrow!
> 
> Side chest from this afternoon;
> 
> View attachment 130909
> 
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow AM !


Cracking vids mate


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Crazy delt pump on those triple drop sets! You seem to have your arm more forwards than out to the side or is that just then angle?
> 
> On the food front! Not surprised you find it hard to not overeat! Thanks to your recipes I'm packing it away!


Maybe slightly just where it's filmed from, however I always do side laterals in the "scapula plane" though mate for shoulder health. So arms adducted at about 30 degrees from the body.

They should never be straight out to the sides for best medial delt stress, recruits too much of the upper traps which is a stronger muscle so will take over. Same rule applies to rear delt raises for me not straight out to the sides if being used for rear delt training and not upper back. Got to keep stress only on target muscle (or as much as possible)

Good the simple tips are helping mate, makes life easy enjoying food. Slight benefit of helping you to grow like a weed aswell


----------



## Queenie

Approving of the avi... and the vids  x


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Maybe slightly just where it's filmed from, however I always do side laterals in the "scapula plane" though mate for shoulder health. So arms adducted at about 30 degrees from the body.
> 
> They should never be straight out to the sides for best medial delt stress, recruits too much of the upper traps which is a stronger muscle so will take over. Same rule applies to rear delt raises for me not straight out to the sides if being used for rear delt training and not upper back. Got to keep stress only on target muscle (or as much as possible)
> 
> Good the simple tips are helping mate, makes life easy enjoying food. Slight benefit of helping you to grow like a weed aswell


Learn something new every day!

I'll give them triple drop sets a try tomorrow i think

What weight was you starting at mate?


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Maybe slightly just where it's filmed from, however I always do side laterals in the "scapula plane" though mate for shoulder health. So arms adducted at about 30 degrees from the body.
> 
> They should never be straight out to the sides for best medial delt stress, recruits too much of the upper traps which is a stronger muscle so will take over. Same rule applies to rear delt raises for me not straight out to the sides if being used for rear delt training and not upper back. Got to keep stress only on target muscle (or as much as possible)
> 
> Good the simple tips are helping mate, makes life easy enjoying food. Slight benefit of helping you to grow like a weed aswell


So where would you have your arms positioned for rear flyes? I also do mine with my hands pronayed and my elbows at 45o to my neck.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Learn something new every day!
> 
> I'll give them triple drop sets a try tomorrow i think
> 
> What weight was you starting at mate?


They are really good mate but totally knackering, not good in this weather when you need to be lifting water bottle to your mouth all the time!

All 3 sets were 15,7,3kg DBS for the drops. Yes 3kg on last set 

Rep range targets 15,20,25 each set. Fell shy towards the end lol.

Just don't put a pumped up shoulder pic in your journal tomorrow and make us all hate you!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> So where would you have your arms positioned for rear flyes? I also do mine with my hands pronayed and my elbows at 45o to my neck.


Pronated hands yes, but about 30 degrees aswell for me mate. Get a better contraction on JUST the rear delt and not so much the traps/upper back which takes over at the top of the move. Just next time you do them I'd experiment slightly with the angle.

For heavy partial side raises (side and rear) I do go straight out to sides as you don't hit the very top of the rom so don't get that trap takeover.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Just don't put a pumped up shoulder pic in your journal tomorrow and make us all hate you!


Nah, no pics mate lol.

I'll do a vid instead:devil2:


----------



## Bad Alan

*weak point added session*

Biceps and forearms

Seated ez bar curls - 15kg p/side x 22,13

Cable curls ss/ hammer bar curls x 3 sets

Rev grip bb curls ss/ wrist curls x 4 sets

Preacher curls ascending sets - 3 x 10r fail, add weight fail, add weight again fail

Then did calves superset of;

Leg press x 15-30 reps

Standing x 6 reps held at contraction for 5 seconds

Ran through 5 times.

Abs standing rope crunches x 5 sets

Cardio 20 mins inc treadmill, still staying off cross/arc trainers as buggars hamstring.

This workout still hurts, high reps and supersets so was painfully pumped 

Some decent rep increases this week but mostly just focused on keeping rests down and getting alot of blood into the muscle.


----------



## Sharpy76

Just dropping in to say the triple drop set db raises ruined me and my mate, DAT BURN!!!!!!

Felt fvcking great though:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Just dropping in to say the triple drop set db raises ruined me and my mate, DAT BURN!!!!!!
> 
> Felt fvcking great though:thumb:


Haha where about's in the workout did you do them? They work well at the beginning or end TBF as pre-exhaust or a finisher!

One set feel's like you've done enough to go home lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Haha where about's in the workout did you do them? They work well at the beginning or end TBF as pre-exhaust or a finisher!
> 
> One set feel's like you've done enough to go home lol


I did them as the last exercise mate.

I used 12.5kg > 7.5kg > 5.kg (really needed something lighter than 5kg, but someone was using them lol)

An absolute awesome pump though and the burn was fcvking horrid but nice


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Haha where about's in the workout did you do them? They work well at the beginning or end TBF as pre-exhaust or a finisher!
> 
> One set feel's like you've done enough to go home lol


These are in my routine and they are killer I love them.


----------



## Dagman72

Get some funny looks when your using 5kg and your face is showing so much pain!


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Get some funny looks when your using 5kg and your face is showing so much pain!


Haha I used 3kg db's for mine  @Sharpy76 is just a BEASTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I used 3kg db's for mine  @Sharpy76 is just a BEASTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !


I only used them cos i had to!

I really wanted the 3's:lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Hows it going manford?


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> Hows it going manford?


Haha I'm all good pal everything's going well I think, just have a slight hamstring pull but should be better for training legs again this week 

How are you?


----------



## RACK

Bet that mini shifts mate!! Gemma used to just have a Cooper and it was like a go-kart


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Bet that mini shifts mate!! Gemma used to just have a Cooper and it was like a go-kart


Goes mate yea and fun because its so little lol, only get to drive it on the weekend still got my work car for during week which is good as this thing eats fuel!

Glad you enjoyed your weekend, looking much improved in pics. Weeks out from Ibiza ??


----------



## RACK

I'd be treating that little mini like Jodie Foster on a pinball table 

I'm dead from global mate, dancing with your bum out takes lots of energy haha

I go to ibiza in 6 days so will prob not change much til then but look alright. Do have a bit of a dogdy stomach at the min though so a few more lb might drop lol


----------



## Ash1981

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I'm all good pal everything's going well I think, just have a slight hamstring pull but should be better for training legs again this week
> 
> How are you?


Yea good mate, ta

How did you do your hammy? training it?


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> Yea good mate, ta
> 
> How did you do your hammy? training it?


Think jumping back into full training volume too soon on legs mate, feels better this week so will try train legs tomorrow just ease back in


----------



## Bad Alan

National bench day;

Close grip bench - 112kg x 10,8,6

Close grip dips - +10kg x 10,9,8

Decline flyes - 25kg x 12,12,11,10

Wide grip paused bench - had to do these on the smith machine today, not ****ing happy but gym was busy and like to keep moving.

One arm overheard DB extension

Inc treadmill 20mins post workout cardio

Gym was packed but got though everything at a decent pace. Shoulder/pec on left wide is stupid tight and painful so limited range on dips abit and worked slightly higher range on paused bench aswell, don't want to full on strain this and have to back off training at this time.

Ordered some matador and ravenous on recommendation of @Tinytom so looking forward to them arriving tomorrow and trialling them out! Benefit of not being on cycle is that hopefully will be able to see what additions things like these can bring. Also ordered some EAA's for intra and pre workout which will be massively beneficial for recovery I think.


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> National bench day;
> 
> Close grip bench - 112kg x 10,8,6
> 
> Close grip dips - +10kg x 10,9,8
> 
> Decline flyes - 25kg x 12,12,11,10
> 
> Wide grip paused bench - had to do these on the smith machine today, not ****ing happy but gym was busy and like to keep moving.
> 
> One arm overheard DB extension
> 
> Inc treadmill 20mins post workout cardio
> 
> Gym was packed but got though everything at a decent pace. Shoulder/pec on left wide is stupid tight and painful so limited range on dips abit and worked slightly higher range on paused bench aswell, don't want to full on strain this and have to back off training at this time.
> 
> Ordered some matador and ravenous on recommendation of @Tinytom so looking forward to them arriving tomorrow and trialling them out! Benefit of not being on cycle is that hopefully will be able to see what additions things like these can bring. Also ordered some EAA's for intra and pre workout which will be massively beneficial for recovery I think.


Nice session mate 

Ravenous is a great sup imo, i found it great for digestion but tbh it didn't increase my appetite one bit lol

Ahh EAA's....unflavoured?........taste like battery acid


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Nice session mate
> 
> Ravenous is a great sup imo, i found it great for digestion but tbh it didn't increase my appetite one bit lol
> 
> Ahh EAA's....unflavoured?........taste like battery acid


Ravenous i mainly ordered for digestion as its full of digestive enzymes so not expecting appetite increase as my appetite is insatiable anyway lol  if it allows my body to process nutrients better then happy days!

EAA's ordered "alri humapro" so flavoured and meant to be really nice tbf from what I've heard. I know pscarb used to use them.


----------



## CJ

Ravenous will help clear the digestive tract..I found that I was hungrier sooner (in betwen meals) whikst on this product

Really rate it


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Ravenous i mainly ordered for digestion as its full of digestive enzymes so not expecting appetite increase as my appetite is insatiable anyway lol  if it allows my body to process nutrients better then happy days!
> 
> EAA's ordered "alri humapro" so flavoured and meant to be really nice tbf from what I've heard. I know pscarb used to use them.


Wise decision, never ordering unflavoured EAA's and BCAA's again.....vile and tbh the flavoured ones aren't much more epensive really.


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Ravenous will help clear the digestive tract..I found that I was hungrier sooner (in betwen meals) whikst on this product
> 
> Really rate it


Ahhh I forgot you were using these too! What "protocol" (couldn't think of less gay word) did you follow for them Craig? Still using now?


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Ahhh I forgot you were using these too! What "protocol" (couldn't think of less gay word) did you follow for them Craig? Still using now?


I onlybuse ravenous on my big carb meal at 7 as it usually bloats me out. ...works an absolute treat.

Matador I use post workout mate.

Use both still


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Wise decision, never ordering unflavoured EAA's and BCAA's again.....vile and tbh the flavoured ones aren't much more epensive really.


**** quality bcaa is so bitter I've always bought a decent one, think I'd throw up during workout on some I've tasted!

Was close to pulling the trigger on theproteinworks eaa but saw a review at the bottom of the page saying "every time I use this product a small part of me dies, who ever thought of unflavoured EAA's" thought **** that! So splashed out on some good'uns


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> I onlybuse ravenous on my big carb meal at 7 as it usually bloats me out. ...works an absolute treat.
> 
> Matador I use post workout mate.
> 
> Use both still


I'm looking forward to the matador tbf going to run it like Tom has said with breakfast and then post workout too like yourself!

Should be a good product for a fat lad like me


----------



## Tinytom

Bad Alan said:


> National bench day;
> 
> Close grip bench - 112kg x 10,8,6
> 
> Close grip dips - +10kg x 10,9,8
> 
> Decline flyes - 25kg x 12,12,11,10
> 
> Wide grip paused bench - had to do these on the smith machine today, not ****ing happy but gym was busy and like to keep moving.
> 
> One arm overheard DB extension
> 
> Inc treadmill 20mins post workout cardio
> 
> Gym was packed but got though everything at a decent pace. Shoulder/pec on left wide is stupid tight and painful so limited range on dips abit and worked slightly higher range on paused bench aswell, don't want to full on strain this and have to back off training at this time.
> 
> Ordered some matador and ravenous on recommendation of @Tinytom so looking forward to them arriving tomorrow and trialling them out! Benefit of not being on cycle is that hopefully will be able to see what additions things like these can bring. Also ordered some EAA's for intra and pre workout which will be massively beneficial for recovery I think.


Why is it tight? Injury or need sports massage?

I get Accupuncture every 2 weeks definitely helped with my tennis elbow and other niggles.

I use cissus for joint and tendon care.


----------



## Bad Alan

Tinytom said:


> Why is it tight? Injury or need sports massage?
> 
> I get Accupuncture every 2 weeks definitely helped with my tennis elbow and other niggles.
> 
> I use cissus for joint and tendon care.


I'm not sure it seems to be recurring and pops up every now and then, right at the insertion. Have thought about sports massage to get some blood flow in to the area, worth it?

I'm considering acupuncture more and more everyday with the amount of top bodybuilders I see saying they use it regularly! Must check that out as anything that can keep you training 100% is worth it.

I get sore rotators after a few weeks of heavy workouts without fail, do you use the cissus year round and think its a good addition just for day to day aches and pains??


----------



## Keeks

Acupuncture for sure!!! Ive had it for years for various problems and its always sorted me out.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Acupuncture for sure!!! Ive had it for years for various problems and its always sorted me out.


Sold !

I really could do with some shoulder and pec work so will be searching around tomorrow for someone good local-ish.

If anyone knows of a good therapist in Yorkshire area let me know


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Sold !
> 
> I really could do with some shoulder and pec work so will be searching around tomorrow for someone good local-ish.
> 
> If anyone knows of a good therapist in Yorkshire area let me know


You'll more than likely ache after it, but after a day or two you'll start to feel the benefits, then after a few treatments you really should start bouncing back.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> You'll more than likely ache after it, but after a day or two you'll start to feel the benefits, then after a few treatments you really should start bouncing back.


Yea I'd expect its much like first few sports massages you get? Breaking down/releasing knotted tissue is never going to be comfortable. Just another form of sadism to go with the weight training lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Sold !
> 
> I really could do with some shoulder and pec work so will be searching around tomorrow for someone good local-ish.
> 
> If anyone knows of a good therapist in Yorkshire area let me know


Do you mean someone to do acupuncture?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you mean someone to do acupuncture?


Yes mate, do you get it done? Or sports massage?


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate, do you get it done? Or sports massage?


No never had acupuncture mate but had a sports massage done on quads and hstrings local once (£30 an hour) and its a private health place I believe. I forget the name. The woman who does it is ex bodybuilder with very decent physique and that woman put me in positions I didn't think were possible lol. Killed me but from one session my legs fel transformed. So loose and flexible. She got my leg up near my head ffs lol.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I'd expect its much like first few sports massages you get? Breaking down/releasing knotted tissue is never going to be comfortable. Just another form of sadism to go with the weight training lol


Yeah it can hurt like hell after, sometimes more than others depending on the injury etc. I've sometimes been in absolute agony during the night after treatment, but after a few days the pain relief can be immense. Lol, definately no pain, no gain in this situation!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> No never had acupuncture mate but had a sports massage done on quads and hstrings local once (£30 an hour) and its a private health place I believe. I forget the name. The woman who does it is ex bodybuilder with very decent physique and that woman put me in positions I didn't think were possible lol. Killed me but from one session my legs fel transformed. So loose and flexible. She got my leg up near my head ffs lol.


Lmao I need a good ****ing seeing to by a woman like that 

Sports massage is good gets tissue broken down and blood flowing. Like it alot.

Will have to see how acupuncture compares, think it'll be more beneficial for my problem areas ie pec/shoulder tie ins and rotators as they'll be able to stick those spears they call accu needles into specific places. We will see! Ill probably be crying about it on here sometime soon lol.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Sold !
> 
> I really could do with some shoulder and pec work so will be searching around tomorrow for someone good local-ish.
> 
> If anyone knows of a good therapist in Yorkshire area let me know


Could do with this as well as my rotator has been playing up more often now for months. Sports massage didn't seem to help


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Could do with this as well as my rotator has been playing up more often now for months. Sports massage didn't seem to help


Acupunture would help, definately give it a go. Seriously, for all the problems that I've had it for, its sorted them as much as it could.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Could do with this as well as my rotator has been playing up more often now for months. Sports massage didn't seem to help


Ill try get us a deal on a couple's package babe 

Enjoy tomorrow you filthy lucky little boy!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ill try get us a deal on a couple's package babe
> 
> Enjoy tomorrow you filthy lucky little boy!


See what you can find mate! If its in the same room at the same time i think it could be quite romantic! I'm giddy about tonight haah!


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> See what you can find mate! If its in the same room at the same time i think it could be quite romantic! I'm giddy about tonight haah!


Boyfriend coming round is he lol..


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> Boyfriend coming round is he lol..


No Scott's still in Cardiff so got another coming round :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom

Bad Alan said:


> I'm not sure it seems to be recurring and pops up every now and then, right at the insertion. Have thought about sports massage to get some blood flow in to the area, worth it?
> 
> I'm considering acupuncture more and more everyday with the amount of top bodybuilders I see saying they use it regularly! Must check that out as anything that can keep you training 100% is worth it.
> 
> I get sore rotators after a few weeks of heavy workouts without fail, do you use the cissus year round and think its a good addition just for day to day aches and pains??


I defo rate cissus. It's an all year round thing for me.

Accupuncture I defo rate as a healthy de stress option. I have had it for a year or so.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day wooohoooo 

Really looked forward to this after having to miss it last week, had a bloody good time lol;

Pre exhaust hams;

Stiff leg deads

Hamstring curls

Lying leg curls - rp sets

Wide stance squats high bar (manta ray pad on) - 110kg x 18

Close stance smith squats - did 4 sets constant tension video of first set below. Last set is till fail and have to rack the bar to get out.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=5KFVGT8HhdM

Probably my favourite quad exercise ATM get a really good pump and can focus on quads well keeping torso upright. Excuse the skinny cvnt walking across the camera, he got a warning lol.

Wide stance leg press - heavy sets of 5

Calves;

10 reps weighted standing ss/ 10 reps bodyweight contractions

Do this ten times no rest between supersets so it's one long set lasting about five minutes. So 200reps total no breaks. BURNS like hell !

Then one fail set of tibia raises.

Great workout totally drenched head to toe afterwards, rest day tomorrow thank god lol. Back squats high reps pleased with working up in weight keeping form really tight on those getting good deep reps.

Prize for sweatiness today lol???


----------



## Queenie

Killer session  sounds awesome.

Now where's the other video?!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Killer session  sounds awesome.
> 
> Now where's the other video?!


Haha not on my phone


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day wooohoooo
> 
> Really looked forward to this after having to miss it last week, had a bloody good time lol;
> 
> Pre exhaust hams;
> 
> Stiff leg deads
> 
> Hamstring curls
> 
> Lying leg curls - rp sets
> 
> Wide stance squats high bar (manta ray pad on) - 110kg x 18
> 
> Close stance smith squats - did 4 sets constant tension video of first set below. Last set is till fail and have to rack the bar to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my favourite quad exercise ATM get a really good pump and can focus on quads well keeping torso upright. Excuse the skinny cvnt walking across the camera, he got a warning lol.
> 
> Wide stance leg press - heavy sets of 5
> 
> Calves;
> 
> 10 reps weighted standing ss/ 10 reps bodyweight contractions
> 
> Do this ten times no rest between supersets so it's one long set lasting about five minutes. So 200reps total no breaks. BURNS like hell !
> 
> Then one fail set of tibia raises.
> 
> Great workout totally drenched head to toe afterwards, rest day tomorrow thank god lol. Back squats high reps pleased with working up in weight keeping form really tight on those getting good deep reps.
> 
> Prize for sweatiness today lol???
> 
> View attachment 131430


Beast of a session mate 

What the reason behind the mantra ray mate?

Used one when i started squatting, back whan i was a pu$$y and the bar used to hurt my none exsistant traps lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Beast of a session mate
> 
> What the reason behind the mantra ray mate?
> 
> Used one when i started squatting, back whan i was a pu$$y and the bar used to hurt my none exsistant traps lol


Makes the bar sit very high on your back so just exaggerates the high bar squats. Gone back to really trying to use quads when squatting and less lower back and posterior chain power as in this groove I'm a very strong squatter naturally. Manta ray just moves the centre of gravity so it tries to shift you forwards putting stress on quads.

So wide-ish stance, toes out, bar really high and good deep reps. I will go back to low bar squatting during strength gaining phases but focusing on this form for now and trying to progress keeping it spot on.

I find this pad very uncomfortable tbf much prefer low bar squatting, can't beat it 

How you going anyway mate? On this stupid tapatalk thing and finding journals is a nightmare, ill have a dig see if I can find you again!


----------



## Bad Alan

Teaaaaa time, meal 6 of 7. Least favourite of the day keep switching between cod and tuna for variety. Done simply in oven wrapped in tin foil with chopped tomatoes, chilli, red pepper and mixed herbs. Goes down easy enough so can't complain tbf


----------



## LittleChris

Masterchef eat your heart out!


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Makes the bar sit very high on your back so just exaggerates the high bar squats. Gone back to really trying to use quads when squatting and less lower back and posterior chain power as in this groove I'm a very strong squatter naturally. Manta ray just moves the centre of gravity so it tries to shift you forwards putting stress on quads.
> 
> So wide-ish stance, toes out, bar really high and good deep reps. I will go back to low bar squatting during strength gaining phases but focusing on this form for now and trying to progress keeping it spot on.
> 
> I find this pad very uncomfortable tbf much prefer low bar squatting, can't beat it
> 
> How you going anyway mate? On this stupid tapatalk thing and finding journals is a nightmare, ill have a dig see if I can find you again!


That makes since  Never really thought about it like that...

I allways low bar squat but tbh the main reason is due to my poor fexibility in my shoulders and RCs, so i find gripping the bar when high on my back puts a lot of pressure on my joints and tendons 

Don't know how you have the paitence to type long posts using that sh1te lol

Training is going great atm mate, sitting at about 200lbs fasted in the morning at about 15% bf (according to jim) so still lean bulking for another 2 months then will see then.... have a few pics in my journal but tbh i haven't updated it much as been busy with work and have exams coming up!!


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Masterchef eat your heart out!


Haha I try  still tastes like **** really not a massive fish fan just so bland!

Stinks the whole house out too, especially when you forget to clean the plate and leave it out overnight....


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I try  still tastes like **** really not a massive fish fan just so bland!
> 
> Stinks the whole house out too, especially when you forget to clean the plate and leave it out overnight....


I refuse to eat fish for this reason Stinks too much for me to justify it!


----------



## RACK

Still looking in good shape in the pic mate, nice vein going down bi.

And that's exactly the same way I do my cod, I foooking hate the stuff so just ram it down


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Still looking in good shape in the pic mate, nice vein going down bi.
> 
> And that's exactly the same way I do my cod, I foooking hate the stuff so just ram it down


Haha I'm still ab-ulous lol bodyweight is upto 101kg I don't know where the **** its all going though!


----------



## RACK

LOL who cares where it's going, just enjoy dem gainz


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Pre exhaust biceps first;

Weighted chins +10kg x 16,7,5,3,3

Drag curls; 47kg x 13,9,7

Underhand pull downs; 75kg x 11,6 (+2forced last set)

Underhand Yates rows; 115kg x 10,9 and partials last set

Underhand single arm low pulley row; 65kg x 12,12 and 5 partials out of stretch last set

Calves!

high rep, rest pause, drops set as one big set went;

30 reps, rest 45 secs

30 reps, "

25 reps, "

15 reps, "

10 reps failure then triple rest pause

*drop two plates*

10 reps failure then triple rest pause

*drop two plates*

10 reps failure then triple rest pause

*drop two plates*

Partial reps till you cry

Agony and super pumped 

Cardio 20mins arc trainer

Good session again upped weights on everything and stayed close to last weeks reps so getting stronger still. Form kept very tight really focus on lower lat contraction.

Absolute manic day at work and finished late, food prep to do then quick chill and to bed ready to go again tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan

Forgot to add unsure on the matador as only been using four days so far too early for me to notice anything that minor, "ravenous" by anabolic designs is a fantastic product though.

Been using this week, can't comment on appetite boosting effects as I'm hungry 24/7 anyway but I'm back to eating a fair amount of food volume wise being that its all clean. Problem I get is stomach can't handle large volumes of food and get very bloated and look pregnant for half the day, this is almost non existent in the time I've been using "ravenous" it seems to clear the digestive system very quickly and efficiently. Will be keeping this in long term I think for its digestive benefits. Really pleased with it and one bottle is a months supply so happy days 

Thanks for the recommend @Tinytom @Pscarb and advice with dosing etc.

Looking forward to seeing improvements with the matador too, synthacharge is next on my must purchase list now!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Forgot to add unsure on the matador as only been using four days so far too early for me to notice anything that minor, "ravenous" by anabolic designs is a fantastic product though.
> 
> Been using this week, can't comment on appetite boosting effects as I'm hungry 24/7 anyway but I'm back to eating a fair amount of food volume wise being that its all clean. Problem I get is stomach can't handle large volumes of food and get very bloated and look pregnant for half the day, this is almost non existent in the time I've been using "ravenous" it seems to clear the digestive system very quickly and efficiently. Will be keeping this in long term I think for its digestive benefits. Really pleased with it and one bottle is a months supply so happy days
> 
> Thanks for the recommend @Tinytom @Pscarb and advice with dosing etc.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing improvements with the matador too, synthacharge is next on my must purchase list now!


I have matador and aminotaur mate rate them all too


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I have matador and aminotaur mate rate them all too


Aminotaur is abit low dose bcaa per scoop you not find? Matador I think will be good I use it with breakfast and post workout as Tom suggested, sort of in place of an insulin cycle for now! (Obviously not expecting or suggesting its any where near on the same planet result wise)

Anabolic designs do seem to be churning out some really good and well researched products!

What eaa powder do you use btw mark? Got humapro and its good but expensive!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Aminotaur is abit low dose bcaa per scoop you not find? Matador I think will be good I use it with breakfast and post workout as Tom suggested, sort of in place of an insulin cycle for now! (Obviously not expecting or suggesting its any where near on the same planet result wise)
> 
> Anabolic designs do seem to be churning out some really good and well researched products!
> 
> What eaa powder do you use btw mark? Got humapro and its good but expensive!


I just have Theproreinworks EAA I will look up humapro as my other supps are top notch, karbolyln pre and intra, vitargo post


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I just have Theproreinworks EAA I will look up humapro as my other supps are top notch, karbolyln pre and intra, vitargo post


I was going to use that but heard bad reviews?!

Humapro one tub will last me a month at 4 scoops a day which is like 20-25g of eaa of top of my head? I got it as saw pscarb used it alot during his preps last year.


----------



## Queenie

I rate ravenous too. And yes joe does an awesome job at AD. Seems a v knowledgeable guy.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> I was going to use that but heard bad reviews?!
> 
> Humapro one tub will last me a month at 4 scoops a day which is like 20-25g of eaa of top of my head? I got it as saw pscarb used it alot during his preps last year.


Sounds good mate I use 30g around the workout, I have to scoop the **** out of the TPW one lol

Erm not sure mate but my review is that is my favourite regardless of price and I have used all types of pre/intra carbs . malto sits heavier in my stomach, karbolyln is soo light


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Sounds good mate I use 30g around the workout, I have to scoop the **** out of the TPW one lol
> 
> Erm not sure mate but my review is that is my favourite regardless of price and I have used all types of pre/intra carbs . malto sits heavier in my stomach, karbolyln is soo light


Meant bad review on bitterness of eaa.

Karbolyn is meant to be really good, glycofuse by gaspari would be my choice for intra carbs the pure cyclic dextrin is meant to be the fastest clearing carb available ATM. Don't know what main ingredient is in karbolyn?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Meant bad review on bitterness of eaa.
> 
> Karbolyn is meant to be really good, glycofuse by gaspari would be my choice for intra carbs the pure cyclic dextrin is meant to be the fastest clearing carb available ATM. Don't know what main ingredient is in karbolyn?


karbolyn is the main and only ingredient in it buddy lol! yea im buying glycofuse next to see if its any different 

yes TPW EAA is not too nice but then again it is easily masked


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> karbolyn is the main and only ingredient in it buddy lol! yea im buying glycofuse next to see if its any different
> 
> yes TPW EAA is not too nice but then again it is easily masked


Glycofuse looks really good mate let me know how you find it, meant to clear stomach faster than any other carb so should work well!

Good to know on tpw eaa front


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Like a mini moan journal this
> 
> Stopped by say hello


What the hell are you reading yoda haha, don't think there's been one negative post in the whole thing!?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders and triceps!

Pre exhaust first then into pressing so was;

Behind back cable laterals 3 x 12

Seated db laterals - triple drop sets

Bb front raise

Was totally wiped out at this point and burning like fuuuuark but onto pressing;

Smith presses upto 100kg x 7 +2 forced reps

Rev grip smith press upto 132.5kg x 5,5






Rope push downs; 2 x triple rp sets

Did 20mins on the arc trainer for cardio then hit calves again with;

Leg press constant tension 30 reps

Standing weighted machine contraction held 6-8 reps

Ran through this superset 5 times with 45 seconds rest between sets. Killer holding contractions for 3-5 seconds is pure pain after high reps on lp!

Good session although nothing to write home about weights wise, pre exhaust kills me off 

Poor lighting in changing rooms before session so no pump;



Not quite a full on tubster yet but getting there, abs still present in the morning just fade quickly haha


----------



## Sharpy76

Great stuff mate!!!!

That reverse grip press looks fvcking awkward though fella!

Looking good too, packing some decent size on. What you weighing now mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Great stuff mate!!!!
> 
> That reverse grip press looks fvcking awkward though fella!
> 
> Looking good too, packing some decent size on. What you weighing now mate?


I thought when first having them in routine they would be really awkward but they are honestly less painful than regular BB bench. No shoulder issues with them and you can hammer your tri's at the top of the movement, just got to get setup in proper groove so benching to lower pec. I setup slightly wrong hence the little bench shuffle at the start lol 

I'm not unhappy how I look just got alot of work to do, I'm 98kg-ish first thing in the morning (sooo 215lbs or 15st 5lbs)


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> I thought when first having them in routine they would be really awkward but they are honestly less painful than regular BB bench. No shoulder issues with them and you can hammer your tri's at the top of the movement, just got to get setup in proper groove so benching to lower pec. I setup slightly wrong hence the little bench shuffle at the start lol
> 
> I'm not unhappy how I look just got alot of work to do, I'm 98kg-ish first thing in the morning (sooo 215lbs or 15st 5lbs)


We're exactly the same weight mate, i was 15st 5lb this morning!

Nice rebound though lol!

Might try those revers grip tomorrow if i'm feeling brave haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> We're exactly the same weight mate, i was 15st 5lb this morning!
> 
> Nice rebound though lol!
> 
> Might try those revers grip tomorrow if i'm feeling brave haha


Oh sod off you big ripped fuuuuuuarker  there is 15 st 5lbs and 15st 5lbs though mate and you're the second one lol.

Honestly give them a go just mess with grip width (slightly wider than standard bench) and where you bench it to on your chest (I go lower pec line) you'll find a good groove and can really squeeze tricep's hard on the positive.I have ****ed up rotators and I can do them comfortably.

You are looking disgustingly well as an aside, if you don't win best arm's on UKM I'll be surprised. Lean and huge. Enough bigging you up anyway


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> You are looking disgustingly well as an aside, if you don't win best arm's on UKM I'll be surprised. Lean and huge. Enough bigging you up anyway


Awww thanks William!

Still not bending over though:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Trained biceps/forearms/calves before work this morning went;

Seated ez curls - sets of 15-20 great move and couple of rep PB

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=iymCNCwjOjU

Close grip cable curl ss/ hammer curls

Rev grip bb curls ss/ fat gripz extreme wrist curls. These were so tough with forearm pump, video of last set;






Preacher curls - triple ascending sets first set 10 rep failure

20mins cardio on arc trainer

Calves;

20 reps weighted standing

20 reps bodyweight off step

20 reps contractions off floor

Run through four times with 45 seconds between tri sets

Painful session pump wise but was good for an early morning one! Sweating tits off at work, it's bloody hot 

Post workout meal;


----------



## Sharpy76

Damn those extreme fat gripz are HUGE!!!! Looked painful mate.

How you finding the them so far? Beneficial or are they hindering because of the insane forearm pumps?!

I did that reverse grip smith press today. Me and my mate both really liked it, really hits the tri's good, much better than CGP imo.

Cracking journal Will, rated 5 stars:cool:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Damn those extreme fat gripz are HUGE!!!! Looked painful mate.
> 
> How you finding the them so far? Beneficial or are they hindering because of the insane forearm pumps?!
> 
> I did that reverse grip smith press today. Me and my mate both really liked it, really hits the tri's good, much better than CGP imo.
> 
> Cracking journal Will, rated 5 stars:cool:


I'm pleased you did them mate, they are much more comfortable than they look don't you think? Agree can feel tris much better than in cgbp and less shoulder stress for me.

I have the regular ones which I use for normal curls and extreme I use for just wrist curls as they are just too thick for curling lol. They are mint tbh and really beat the **** outta forearms rate both versions and use them a fair bit! Extremes are literally like a coke can.

Cheers pal trying to keep it interesting


----------



## sxbarnes

When are using those fat grips boys. Never thought about taking em down the gym its not like there are straps are there? Then again?


----------



## reza85

Lookin lean mate and at nearly a 100kg ! Gd job buddy


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> When are using those fat grips boys. Never thought about taking em down the gym its not like there are straps are there? Then again?


I use them alot for wrist curls mate, been in routine as part of a superset with rev grip bb curls atm!

I really like them on CGBP and reg flat BB bench though too. Obviously you can add them to anything but I think they get the best work on bicep moves that hit the brachialis as it forces you to squeeze the bar hard, which is key in better acivation of the bicep. Tricep I like pressing moves as feel they benefit alot too for the same reason.


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Lookin lean mate and at nearly a 100kg ! Gd job buddy


Cheers fella, good to see you posting! Hows things training and otherwise?


----------



## Bad Alan

National chest day!

Pre exhaust triceps first;

Close grip bench; upto 120kgx8

Weighted dips +15kg x 10,9,7

Decline flyes

Wide grip floor press, paused every rep at bottom; upto 90kg x 10,9

Incline tricep DB extensions

Cardio 20mins arc trainer postworkout

Few diet changes in today, mainly in the removal of a few fats later in the day and some fast carbs added post workout. Also gone back to pro/fat breakfast which is always how I prefer, feel better sustained energy/no lethargy through the morning with diet set up this way so very happy about that!

Great session hit alot of rep and weight PB's so good progression this last 4 weeks since comp. Still need to be getting this CGBP back up to standard but it's creeping back slowly 

Decided to do floor press as it's usually just wide grip bench paused, shoulder and pec still tight so thought slightly limiting range of motion was a good move so not to beat shoulder/rotator up too much. Floor press is fantastic as you can fully unload the weight at the bottom then forcefully contract to lockout, give these a go if you've never done them!

@CJ tried floor presses with shoulder being bad? Limits range kind of like a dead stop press, contraction/feel is great! I like these set up in the smith too as you can get in a good groove.

Favourite day of the week tomorrow LEGSSSS


----------



## reza85

Same old mate ticking for the moment training and diet is ok no goals at the mo.


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Same old mate ticking for the moment training and diet is ok no goals at the mo.


Too busy work/personal life or just enjoying bit of cruise time in the gym?


----------



## Sambuca

beast was built will. your building the hulk next


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day!!!

Pre exhaust hams;

Stiff leg deads

Seated ham curls upto heavy 6

Lying ham curls - rp sets

High bar back squats - 115kg x 20

Close stance smith squats - upto 2.5pl x 9 constant tension






Wide leg press - heavy sets of 5 with stack

Calves used Ben Pakulski's routine, so tough it's unreal vid below off his channel try it!!






Good workout hit alot of weight PBS again, progression good this week so far so happy enough. Working way back slowly with weights and seeing decent results! Diet changes are great always have much better energy through the morning without carbs and post workout change is much better.

Good place I think!


----------



## Queenie

Gonna watch these vids tomorrow 

Good place = Mega pleased. That's where u should be x


----------



## LittleChris

Good workout there son. I enjoyed smith squats the other day. Used to squat 5.5 plates a side and hurt knee but with a fraction of the weight and no lockout really feel it deep in quads and less stress on the joint as well!

Whats a typical day of eating for yiu and how are you planning to add size to bring you to top end of your weight class? Any areas of physique you plan on paying particular attention to?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day!!!
> 
> Pre exhaust hams;
> 
> Stiff leg deads
> 
> Seated ham curls upto heavy 6
> 
> Lying ham curls - rp sets
> 
> High bar back squats - 115kg x 20
> 
> Close stance smith squats - upto 2.5pl x 9 constant tension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide leg press - heavy sets of 5 with stack
> 
> Calves used Ben Pakulski's routine, so tough it's unreal vid below off his channel try it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good workout hit alot of weight PBS again, progression good this week so far so happy enough. Working way back slowly with weights and seeing decent results! Diet changes are great always have much better energy through the morning without carbs and post workout change is much better.
> 
> Good place I think!


Gonna try that calf routine tomorrow!

You liking the diet now mate?

I've got used to mine now as well. Actually quinoa is quite tasteless sh1te if Im honest!


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Good workout there son. I enjoyed smith squats the other day. Used to squat 5.5 plates a side and hurt knee but with a fraction of the weight and no lockout really feel it deep in quads and less stress on the joint as well!
> 
> Whats a typical day of eating for yiu and how are you planning to add size to bring you to top end of your weight class? Any areas of physique you plan on paying particular attention to?


Yea it's the no lockout that creeps up on you lol, I do them so as soon as I have to lock one out sets over and then final set is bar racked and crawl out.

I can't wait for a strength phase I've squatted 5.5pl for one before on a ssb, want to get back to 5pl for a set!

I'm on about 350/400/70 pro,carb,fat only meal no carbs is breakfast. Always seem to function better without first thing, make me too tired and hungry quicker after.

Just need a good extended period of "offseason" got 10months before when I would want to compete again. I think it's just a case of consistency with workouts/diet and just keep training hard, hopefully the size will come! I'm off cycle ATM but will be doing a long estered test cycle with short bursts of one rip over the top for few weeks at a time. I need to not get too chunky aswell lol, won't lie I love a good binge  I am pretty strict 24/7 though tbf.

I need to bring up triceps most and quads abit but really just alot of mass overall needs to go on I think.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Gonna try that calf routine tomorrow!
> 
> You liking the diet now mate?
> 
> I've got used to mine now as well. Actually quinoa is quite tasteless sh1te if Im honest!


Mate do it and listen to his form cues for calves it makes alot of difference! Brutal routine you'll want to stop after 6-7 sets lol 

Yea happy with diet had a few changes this week, dropped around half the fats out so back to my usual high protein and carb with low to moderate fats. I know this works well and should keep me in reasonable shape whilst gaining now. Will only be small changes from now on I think as this base diet is good to work from!

Quinoa is good I think! Doesn't sit as heavy as rice so good for earlier in the day and it just goes down easy like you say it tastes of **** all


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Gonna watch these vids tomorrow
> 
> Good place = Mega pleased. That's where u should be x


Cheers larrrrrveee


----------



## sxbarnes

Your cuts between your traps and delts are severe and amazing mate no work needed there


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Your cuts between your traps and delts are severe and amazing mate no work needed there


Cheers man, I think everywhere is pretty balanced (bar triceps) so just a case of building on top of the base I have. Requires hours of graft in the gym/kitchen and consistency, it's a marathon afterall


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day!

Pre exhausted biceps first;

Weighted chins 5 sets (+10kg same reps as 4 weeks ago)

Drag curls upto heavy set 10 - 20kg p/side

Underhand pull downs

Underhand Yates rows strict - upto 120kg x 12,9

Low pulley underhand single arm row - target lower lats, good squeeze on these really like them

Did 20mins on the arc trainer post workout

Calves again was;

Leg press weighted 20 reps

Bodyweight off step 20 reps

Bodyweight off floor 20 reps

Ran through 3 times with 45 secs between tri sets

Good workout looked back at last four weeks training and some really good progression on all lifts weight and rep wise. Must be doing something!

Going to start my gh/peptide cycle tonight with first shot being pre-bed will be;

100mcg ipam/mod grf dosed 3 x p/day


----------



## Suprakill4

Your calf routine is exactly the same as my last one mate even the rep count and rest time. Killer isn't it the pumps are insane!!! And vascularity!

How you feeling in general mate. Only just catching up with people's journals. Everything still positive and gaining well I hope.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Your calf routine is exactly the same as my last one mate even the rep count and rest time. Killer isn't it the pumps are insane!!! And vascularity!
> 
> How you feeling in general mate. Only just catching up with people's journals. Everything still positive and gaining well I hope.


Yea it is a killer! I hit them 4-5 times a week atm absolutely hammering them as they suck  using a different routine each time but alot of tri-sets and supersets with short rests. They are coming on slowly!

Up until today I've been really good mate feel like death after back tonight!

Training progression is decent every workout and scale is not jumping up and down as it was at first, just slowly rising. Weight gain periods can be very de-motivating I think as you don't see regular changes in the mirror so have to use gym progression and sometimes measurements to make sure you're doing good things. Fully settled into boring mode now and just hitting meals going to be a long 9-10 months 

Just started a peptide/gh protocol this evening so hopefully keep me leaner than previous years, then I wont have to have small "prime/cut" periods as often and can attempt to keep moving onwards.


----------



## Suprakill4

Can't ask for much more than that mate, constant progression in the gym is excellent news!! It does get annoying that you don't see changes that often and the only ones I have seen is me getting fatter after being lean lol.

Gh/peptide sounds interesting, have used peps a while now (shhhh) and definitely have helped to stay RELATIVELY lean. 9-10 months will fly by though wont it. Alot of blood sweat and tears in the meantime and some hardcore training!!!!!!

I only hit calves once a week with legs, well every 6 days. Mine still have bad doms 4 days after ffs!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Can't ask for much more than that mate, constant progression in the gym is excellent news!! It does get annoying that you don't see changes that often and the only ones I have seen is me getting fatter after being lean lol.
> 
> Gh/peptide sounds interesting, have used peps a while now (shhhh) and definitely have helped to stay RELATIVELY lean. 9-10 months will fly by though wont it. Alot of blood sweat and tears in the meantime and some hardcore training!!!!!!
> 
> I only hit calves once a week with legs, well every 6 days. Mine still have bad doms 4 days after ffs!!!!


I feel you on the abs/fatter front mate haha, means to an end and hopefully an improved look next time you diet though is how I justify my bulk belly 

Yea it's hard to get out the mindset that dom's isnt an indicator that a muscle is/isn't recovered at first but I love beating them up now lol. Moving to high frequency training next week I think too after being on this program for the last 5 weeks, looking forward to it as never done it before hitting everything e4d or twice a week.


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt's and triceps

Pre exhaust delts first;

Behind back cable laterals 3 sets

Seated DB laterals - 3 triple drop sets, heavier with smaller drops each time so lower reps

Seated smith press - upto 100kgx10,7

Rear delt destroyer set (in too much pain to do front BB raises, shoulder's/rotator's giving me issue's in both sides now but wanted to do more work so finished with this drop set "John Meadows style"






Really wicked set to finish with :devil2:

Triceps;

Rev grip smith presses - 3pl p/side x 7,5

Rope pushdowns - 3 triple RP sets

Good day again diet wise as always and that's a decent PB on smith presses and rev grip bench for me anyway! Shoulder's in bit's in a good and bad way, rest day tomorrow and feeling very run down TBH last two days so need it. Pleased with gym progression but can't wait for routine change!

Happy Friday to all, star fishing for the rest of tonight and NOT MOVING


----------



## Dagman72

What you doing about your shoulder concerning making it better mate, by the way enjoying your vids.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> What you doing about your shoulder concerning making it better mate, by the way enjoying your vids.


Ordered supp's; cissus and glucosomaine

Need to find good sports massage therapist/acupuncturist in my area tbf I've been lazy with this as been working alot recently, but it need's sorting so will get on it!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Ordered supp's; cissus and glucosomaine
> 
> Need to find good sports massage therapist/acupuncturist in my area tbf I've been lazy with this as been working alot recently, but it need's sorting so will get on it!


Morning.  I was going to ask how you were getting on with this?!

Hope you're well anyway.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Morning.  I was going to ask how you were getting on with this?!
> 
> Hope you're well anyway.


Yea I really have just been abit slack as working alot, no excuse as should be a priority for me!

I'm good back end of the last two weeks I've been getting abit run down (thurs,fri time) and beat up by training sessions, change of routine should hopefully sort this next week.

Have a great weekend and put your feet up! Off to catch up with your journal now see how you're doing


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I really have just been abit slack as working alot, no excuse as should be a priority for me!
> 
> I'm good back end of the last two weeks I've been getting abit run down (thurs,fri time) and beat up by training sessions, change of routine should hopefully sort this next week.
> 
> Have a great weekend and put your feet up! Off to catch up with your journal now see how you're doing


Lol, I can understand though, sometimes you just get bogged down with eveything else so don't get chance to get things done, but yep, make it a priority now.

Hope the new routine sorts that then, a change is always good and needed at times. Enjoy! 

Chees, will have some feet up time tomorrow, maybe even an aftenoon star fish session......I think its allowed on Sundays!  Have a fab weekend too whatever you're upto. :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Weak point; bicep and forearm training

Seated ez bar curls; 20kg p/side x 15,12

Close grip cable curls ss/ fat gripz hammer curls

Rev grip bb curls ss/ extreme fat gripz wrist curls

Preacher curls; triple ascending sets x 3

20mins cardio on inc treadmill

Quiet day at work so more than enough energy in the gym today, pump is seriously crippling with short rests and supersets.

Routine change for tomorrow and I've been out of the blue told to have a cheat meal last thing today! Can't complain and I do have to be told to have these as even though I'm a massive binge eater I never have anything off plan even during gaining periods, thinking why not seen as we are trying to get BIG


----------



## Keeks

Good work and a bonus if having that bit extra energy to train. :thumb:

Enjoy your cheat!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Good work and a bonus if having that bit extra energy to train. :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy your cheat!


Yea actually felt better today, flu/rundown feeling last couple days and got a good workout in. Maybe because I knew I needed to hammer myself as I'm being a naughty boy later!

Just having my after gym star fish session before getting tea in and doing tmros prep.

Hope you've had a good weekend, looked mighty fine all done up for last night  have fun with the room odorisers?? Lol


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yea actually felt better today, flu/rundown feeling last couple days and got a good workout in. Maybe because I knew I needed to hammer myself as I'm being a naughty boy later!
> 
> Just having my after gym star fish session before getting tea in and doing tmros prep.
> 
> Hope you've had a good weekend, looked mighty fine all done up for last night  have fun with the room odorisers?? Lol


Ha ha, I know how you mean, sometimes it's like you really have to push if you're having a cheat, so both combined can work well.

I was star fishing this afternoon, super lazy I know but was needed.

Lol, thanks. Felt nice to get dressed up as just don't do it much and forgot how much I do like being girly, bit of a boost so was nice. And an extra ab session too with quite a bit of room odoriser fun, laughed loads but have a sore head today.

I would ask for pics of cheat, but I'm not sure I wanna see, it might make me want to cry, but enjoy it!


----------



## Keeks

Also, I'm back on the acupuncture thing again, but if you've been feeling slightly run down etc and if the change in routine doesn't help, acupuncture on the central nervous system can help boost you a bit, so also may be worth considering.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I know how you mean, sometimes it's like you really have to push if you're having a cheat, so both combined can work well.
> 
> I was star fishing this afternoon, super lazy I know but was needed.
> 
> Lol, thanks. Felt nice to get dressed up as just don't do it much and forgot how much I do like being girly, bit of a boost so was nice. And an extra ab session too with quite a bit of room odoriser fun, laughed loads but have a sore head today.
> 
> I would ask for pics of cheat, but I'm not sure I wanna see, it might make me want to cry, but enjoy it!


How about a pic of my big distended belly after eating said cheat? That should make you and your tiny little 23inch waist feel better


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Also, I'm back on the acupuncture thing again, but if you've been feeling slightly run down etc and if the change in routine doesn't help, acupuncture on the central nervous system can help boost you a bit, so also may be worth considering.


Yea I REALLY need to get on this I'm off work Tuesday and its on my to do list to find a good one round here !


----------



## LittleChris

What you having for your cheat then?


----------



## Keeks

Lol, yes food and distended belly pics then! 

And I'll be back on Tuesday to see when you've booked in for acupuncture! 

Have a good day!


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> What you having for your cheat then?


Boring and simple!

Hadn't had Chinese in a while so fancied it;

2 sweet and sour chicken mains

Special fried rice

One of the big 360gram dairy milk bars

Slab of my godsons christening cake from last weekend  this was pushing it stomach wise lol, it was a man sized piece

Last meal of the day on top of usual seven beforehand and poor effort I think but wasn't hungry so did ok!


----------



## LittleChris

Bad Alan said:


> Boring and simple!
> 
> Hadn't had Chinese in a while so fancied it;
> 
> 2 sweet and sour chicken mains
> 
> Special fried rice
> 
> One of the big 360gram dairy milk bars
> 
> Slab of my godsons christening cake from last weekend  this was pushing it stomach wise lol, it was a man sized piece
> 
> Last meal of the day on top of usual seven beforehand and poor effort I think but wasn't hungry so did ok!


Looks a pretty decent effort to me to be honest! Not a massive Chinese fan, will eat it, but always suffer from all the additives and MSG they add in. Now a nice Indian however! :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

How do you find the extreme fat gripz @Bad Alan I've got the normal ones and they are savage enough lol

Great journal btw good to read about someone coming into and the rebuilding after there first show as that will hopefully be me in the not too distant future!


----------



## Suprakill4

LittleChris said:


> Looks a pretty decent effort to me to be honest! Not a massive Chinese fan, will eat it, but always suffer from all the additives and MSG they add in. Now a nice Indian however! :lol:


Mmmmmmmm Indian!! I can't eat hot food at all but love something called makoni, it's similar to a korma but laced with loads of stringy cheese.

Poor effort Will!!!! Have a proper cheat ffs lol. release that inner fattie lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah Will I both far gripz on your recommendation. Not used them yet (I've fcuked my wrist even more today ) but let a lad use them in the gym, said they are awesome.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced

Bad Alan said:


> New goal's so new journal time
> 
> *muscletalk routine added*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was really great to make it to the stage for the Muscletalk show and feel I brought the best look I could of at the time. It was a long 16 week prep but totally worth it and enjoyed the whole process on reflection massively, one thing I would say is that you REALLY have to want to compete to go through it if you want to stand on stage ripped/in proper condition as it gets tough to bare with maintaining training intensity aswell as a normal life. First show down anyway and it will be something I intend to do again just have alot of improvements to make before I do if I am going to fit into the u90's class, so will be playing it by ear as far as future plans go possibly towards the end of next year :whistling:
> 
> Short term goals are to maintain a reasonable level of leaness during the next 4-6 weeks of rebound, Scott has me trying a whole new approach to nutrition during this time and is something I would never do. I have every faith in what he say's though so am just going to get my head on and follow it to the letter, it is very strict and like being back on prep with not much to enjoy TBH which make's me sad lol but I know his reasons for doing this so time to crack on.
> 
> Training is geared around bringing arms up as this is my main focus during rebound, all the session's are new to me and I have never trained in this way before. They will just be detailed as and when I do them over the next few days and weeks so I'm not going to type out the full routine, split is;
> 
> Tri's, Chest
> 
> Ham's, Quad's
> 
> OFF (fasted cardio)
> 
> Bi's, Back
> 
> Delt's, Tri's
> 
> Bi's
> 
> OFF
> 
> Varying rep ranges and volume on all workouts
> 
> As for AAS use we were going to run a blast for the start of rebound, however after discussion agreed would rather leave it TBH. Much prefer adding thing's in as we stall so keeping tricks in the bag, some may say daft and to take advantage of this period but I think it's smart. Cruise for few weeks then off completely. Will be good to see how the nutrition side of things works with no other variables to consider I think so that's an added bonus of doing it this way.
> 
> Bodyweight as of today 91.4KG however being back on diet as of this morning I expect this to drop as water drops off from the high carb day's post show.
> 
> Will be getting the picture CD from show day so when it arrive's Ill post a few of them up but this will do for now for anyone new; (all in other journal anyway)
> 
> View attachment 128359
> View attachment 128360
> View attachment 128361
> 
> 
> And one day before show;
> 
> View attachment 128362
> View attachment 128363
> View attachment 128364
> View attachment 128365
> 
> 
> Yesterday morning start point;
> 
> View attachment 128366
> 
> 
> Back in the gym as of tomorrow and looking forward to it, enjoy !


Already are a beast bro, the day before comp pic's you are dry as it get's, great work put in there dude.


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Looks a pretty decent effort to me to be honest! Not a massive Chinese fan, will eat it, but always suffer from all the additives and MSG they add in. Now a nice Indian however! :lol:


Last cheat had Indian but you're right, good curry is far more satisfying. Duck masala next time for me!

Wasn't a bad effort being the food consumed all day and the rice must be at least 500g cooked weight total as its a two person serving. I don't usually have an "off" switch when I get going but my stomach was hurting yesterday lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> How do you find the extreme fat gripz @Bad Alan I've got the normal ones and they are savage enough lol
> 
> Great journal btw good to read about someone coming into and the rebuilding after there first show as that will hopefully be me in the not too distant future!


Hi mate thanks for dropping in!

The extreme are really good how ever they are so thick that curling with them is abit pointless, weights shifted just too low. They are great for wrist curls but the regular ones are so much more versatile, I use them for presses and curls all the time and love'em!

The rebuilding is a slow process as getting back to shifting some decent weights and eating normal meals has taken some time. I had alot of doubts about the reverse diet process but I think it's gone ok so far, stick around this will be going DEEP offseason for a while got to get some size on for next year 

I encourage you to do it mate!!! if you have the desire its great fun up there and a really rewarding process if you can plough through it, so get a show picked


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmmm Indian!! I can't eat hot food at all but love something called makoni, it's similar to a korma but laced with loads of stringy cheese.
> 
> Poor effort Will!!!! Have a proper cheat ffs lol. release that inner fattie lol.


I know mate I tried but it was a painful bloated experience yesterday lol. The fatty will be back at some point he just left me last night 

That cheese laden Indian sounds mint, I don't do spicy food either usually just stick to a masala/korma.


----------



## Queenie

Come in here for some motivation. See talk of yummy curries and food.

Crying  x


----------



## Bad Alan

Diced&Sliced said:


> Already are a beast bro, the day before comp pic's you are dry as it get's, great work put in there dude.


Cheers mate, condition was good and more than happy with that side of things was tough for a few weeks!

Was truly humbled at the size underneath all the blubber lol so time to get some meat packed on for next year! Hit the stage at 84kg this year so lots of room to bring me into higher end of u90's and few weak areas to bring into line.

Seen you just joined stick around for a while, some top guys on the board who I've learnt from and I'm sure you can add to that too


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Come in here for some motivation. See talk of yummy curries and food.
> 
> Crying  x


Sorrrrrrrry Claire 

Well actually I'm really not as it was lovely, I did pay for it by being an uncomfortable fat whale all night crippled afterwards though!


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, condition was good and more than happy with that side of things was tough for a few weeks!
> 
> Was truly humbled at the size underneath all the blubber lol so time to get some meat packed on for next year! Hit the stage at 84kg this year so lots of room to bring me into higher end of u90's and few weak areas to bring into line.
> 
> Seen you just joined stick around for a while, some top guys on the board who I've learnt from and I'm sure you can add to that too


yes mate of course, do you prep your self for your show's or do you have a coach ? i'v just herd today that alot fo guy's on here have online coaches which i'd never herd of up until now.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Sorrrrrrrry Claire
> 
> Well actually I'm really not as it was lovely, I did pay for it by being an uncomfortable fat whale all night crippled afterwards though!


Serves u right!

Imstilljealousthough!!


----------



## Bad Alan

New routine, higher intensity training and lower reps. Looking forward to this next few weeks trying to regain some strength!

Chest and triceps;

Low incline bb press;

100kg x 6

120kg x 7,3,1 (rest pause) then Iso hold

75kg x 20 constant tension

Close grip bp;

90kg x 8

110,80,60kg x 6,6,7 (triple drop set)

70kg x 18 constant tension

Flat flyes to failure then into presses 4x10

Weighted dips +10kg

Vbar tricep push downs 3x8

For calves used Ben Pakulski's routine again, really loving using this still but hate it at the time 

20mins arc trainer cardio

Good session and used to get a feel for weights to beat next week, **** poor strength on the inclines but it'll come back quick hopefully.

Back day tomorrow and dead lifts first up which im pleased about, not expecting any good numbers haven't done in ages but my deadlift usually goes up pretty quick when I get back in the groove!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate thanks for dropping in!
> 
> The extreme are really good how ever they are so thick that curling with them is abit pointless, weights shifted just too low. They are great for wrist curls but the regular ones are so much more versatile, I use them for presses and curls all the time and love'em!
> 
> The rebuilding is a slow process as getting back to shifting some decent weights and eating normal meals has taken some time. I had alot of doubts about the reverse diet process but I think it's gone ok so far, stick around this will be going DEEP offseason for a while got to get some size on for next year
> 
> I encourage you to do it mate!!! if you have the desire its great fun up there and a really rewarding process if you can plough through it, so get a show picked


Mate thats pretty much exactly what im doing slowly reverse dieting, I've never gave my body a chance to adapt to higher carbs, just always gone from loads of cardio LOW LOW carbs to fcuk it it's bulking time 300-400g carbs. Now im very slowly and meticulously adding carbs/fat back in a attempt to get my body to adjust to food accordingly 

Show already picked mate, a LONG way away it'll be Warrington May 2015 hence why I'm similar to you and have a nice long offseason of getting some serious lean gains. Really want a different much improved look if I'm to compete hence the long bulk.

Thanks for the advice mate much appreciated


----------



## Bad Alan

Diced&Sliced said:


> yes mate of course, do you prep your self for your show's or do you have a coach ? i'v just herd today that alot fo guy's on here have online coaches which i'd never herd of up until now.


I started with my coach Scott online from seeing him on here, we communicate most weeks recently by email as he is moving around ATM but most of prep was in person as trained with him couple of times a week and had him down at show with me too.

Alot of people do use online it's fairly easy as done with pics and email updates, prep was easier seeing scott regularly in person as you probably know its good to get your mind set right when in latter weeks of diet and not being a rationale human being


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Serves u right!
> 
> Imstilljealousthough!!


Don't be it makes you feel dirty eating bad food, really dirty


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Don't be it makes you feel dirty eating bad food, really dirty


Ha! No different to usual then!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Mate thats pretty much exactly what im doing slowly reverse dieting, I've never gave my body a chance to adapt to higher carbs, just always gone from loads of cardio LOW LOW carbs to fcuk it it's bulking time 300-400g carbs. Now im very slowly and meticulously adding carbs/fat back in a attempt to get my body to adjust to food accordingly
> 
> Show already picked mate, a LONG way away it'll be Warrington May 2015 hence why I'm similar to you and have a nice long offseason of getting some serious lean gains. Really want a different much improved look if I'm to compete hence the long bulk.
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate much appreciated


Yea that sounds good mate as body will grow and adapt to extra food added, gain too much fat and bloat if you jump back in too high!

Good plan mate I'm same but will probably hit late next year date as want to compete with Liam from on here so I can slap his ass on stage and put him off  and tbh it's alot of fun and gives you a good goal aswell as ill probably be sick of being a fat sweaty knacker halfway through the year lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! No different to usual then!!


I'm quite sure I know nothing of which you speak of


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Yea that sounds good mate as body will grow and adapt to extra food added, gain too much fat and bloat if you jump back in too high!
> 
> Good plan mate I'm same but will probably hit late next year date as want to compete with Liam from on here so I can slap his ass on stage and put him off  and tbh it's alot of fun and gives you a good goal aswell as ill probably be sick of being a fat sweaty knacker halfway through the year lol


Haha I do plan the odd 4-6 cut/prime to keep me from becoming a whale lol

Good to see your a BPak fan, that bloke has unreal knowledge!


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Haha I do plan the odd 4-6 cut/prime to keep me from becoming a whale lol
> 
> Good to see your a BPak fan, that bloke has unreal knowledge!


Perfect me and Scott employ exactly the same 4-6week primes every now and again to set up for next gain phase. Really good way to do it nice small change of focus too, breaks up the monotony of big eating 

B-pak has phenomenal knowledge followed his channel for a while, gives away alot of good info. Proper thinking mans bodybuilder.


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Perfect me and Scott employ exactly the same 4-6week primes every now and again to set up for next gain phase. Really good way to do it nice small change of focus too, breaks up the monotony of big eating
> 
> B-pak has phenomenal knowledge followed his channel for a while, gives away alot of good info. Proper thinking mans bodybuilder.


Exactly that mate.

I know he makes me feel like I know sweet fa (probs do lol), between him and biolayne I have enough to make me feel like a complete and utter newb, cracking watch tho :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Exactly that mate.
> 
> I know he makes me feel like I know sweet fa (probs do lol), between him and biolayne I have enough to make me feel like a complete and utter newb, cracking watch tho :thumb:


Layne is cool aswell and a strongggg mofo sort of feel he makes everything about science though, don't agree that you can as its so much relies on how an individual responds. Science gives you the starting point or a good guess at where to begin.

They both make me feel pretty dumb pretty fast too, bpaks YouTube stuff is great though as are most of laynes vlogs when he doesn't ramble too much and get that sodding white board out


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Layne is cool aswell and a strongggg mofo sort of feel he makes everything about science though, don't agree that you can as its so much relies on how an individual responds. Science gives you the starting point or a good guess at where to begin.
> 
> They both make me feel pretty dumb pretty fast too, bpaks YouTube stuff is great though as are most of laynes vlogs when he doesn't ramble too much and get that sodding white board out


Layne's voice is fcuking annoying too lol

I find BB'ers like Evan Centopani, Fouad Abiad & John Meadows a good middle ground, base there training/nutrition on applied theory and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Layne's voice is fcuking annoying too lol
> 
> I find BB'ers like Evan Centopani, Fouad Abiad & John Meadows a good middle ground, base there training/nutrition on applied theory and adjust accordingly.


Now you're talking Meadows is a ****ing genius IMO, I like shelby starnes too simply for how far he has brought his physique based on his poor genetics for muscle shape and building.


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Now you're talking Meadows is a ****ing genius IMO, I like shelby starnes too simply for how far he has brought his physique based on his poor genetics for muscle shape and building.


You got any links to starnes stuff, I can never find anything of his tbh?

But your right, the guys like meadows, starnes who make the absolute best of there physique regardless of flaws/genetics are the ones to listen to.

I'm very tempted to sign up the meadows mountain dog website tbh, 9 dollars a month for shed loads by sounds of it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> You got any links to starnes stuff, I can never find anything of his tbh?
> 
> But your right, the guys like meadows, starnes who make the absolute best of there physique regardless of flaws/genetics are the ones to listen to.
> 
> I'm very tempted to sign up the meadows mountain dog website tbh, 9 dollars a month for shed loads by sounds of it!


I'm on it and Scott Stevenson's "integrative bodybuilding" too, dont post really but some good reads on both. Scott's is like $3 aswell so dirt cheap. Both well worth it 

Shelby has his training log on EFS and used to write on t-nation however haven't seen him on there much, I follow his training on EFS though. I think he's ridiculously busy as seem's to have gone quiet with articles etc, youtube channel has training vid's and he has a couple good ebooks out.


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> I'm on it and Scott Stevenson's "integrative bodybuilding" too, dont post really but some good reads on both. Scott's is like $3 aswell so dirt cheap. Both well worth it
> 
> Shelby has his training log on EFS and used to write on t-nation however haven't seen him on there much, I follow his training on EFS though. I think he's ridiculously busy as seem's to have gone quiet with articles etc, youtube channel has training vid's and he has a couple good ebooks out.


Been wanting to join Scott Stevenson's too after JP mentioned it on fb.

S'allllll bout the learning


----------



## marknorthumbria

I use scott stevensons and have for a while..don't post though. Same as datbtrue.co.uk

Would just get laughed at haha


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I use scott stevensons and have for a while..don't post though. Same as datbtrue.co.uk
> 
> Would just get laughed at haha


Haha that's my thinking too mate


----------



## liam0810

What are these forums you talk of and why would you get laughed at?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> What are these forums you talk of and why would you get laughed at?


Datbtrue - stupidly high level peptide knowledge down to the exact science, great for reading and understanding but its bloody phd level stuff

Scott stevensons - same really he gives some really good discussion and advice out for free, alot of medical journal research and quoting reasoning behind things.

Mountain dog diet - would post here but don't need to personably, I like reading the workouts and articles that John get top level coaches to write for him on certain subjects. Great discussion forum pick up alot of ideas!

It's cool to use them to further knowledge but the discussion in way above my level, good to get an understanding of the reasoning behind things and how certain supplements etc actually work.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day!

Dead lifts from floor - worked upto 180kg x 10 easyyyyy

Bb rows - 100,120,140kg x 8 kept form really strict

Bb shrugs

Meadows rows 3 x 8

Weighted chins +10kg failure x 3 sets

Hammer curls 10x10 with 30secs between sets

20mins arc trainer post workout

First time done deads in four months or so, went in with conservative weight had couple more in the tank but kept form tight and was still a decent set. Deadlift should start flying up when left in routine, long way to go back to PB levels but will be working up slowly!

Good workout in all enjoyed it last couple days training heavier, hammer curl sets were NASTY 

Can't beat total exhaustion from a good back workout, rest day tmro just some fasted cardio before work!


----------



## NE0

Just had a little look through your journal, great stuff mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Back day!
> 
> Dead lifts from floor - worked upto 180kg x 10 easyyyyy
> 
> Bb rows - 100,120,140kg x 8 kept form really strict
> 
> Bb shrugs
> 
> Meadows rows 3 x 8
> 
> Weighted chins +10kg failure x 3 sets
> 
> Hammer curls 10x10 with 30secs between sets
> 
> 20mins arc trainer post workout
> 
> First time done deads in four months or so, went in with conservative weight had couple more in the tank but kept form tight and was still a decent set. Deadlift should start flying up when left in routine, long way to go back to PB levels but will be working up slowly!
> 
> Good workout in all enjoyed it last couple days training heavier, hammer curl sets were NASTY
> 
> Can't beat total exhaustion from a good back workout, rest day tmro just some fasted cardio before work!


Nothing better than some dirtyyyy deadlifts on back day.

I'm giving snatch grip deficit deadlifts ago on saturday they look fooking brutal

Solid workout mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

NE0 said:


> Just had a little look through your journal, great stuff mate:thumbup1:


Cheers mate, always nice to have new comers


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Nothing better than some dirtyyyy deadlifts on back day.
> 
> I'm giving snatch grip deficit deadlifts ago on saturday they look fooking brutal
> 
> Solid workout mate :thumbup1:


Yea I'm pleased they are back in, just have to ease into them. I have a goal of hitting 7pl per side for a single before next diet, previous PB is 280kg x 1 but was good for abit more as went up ok. 10months I'm optimistic 

I grew well last time doing heavy work so have every confidence this next few weeks will see some good progress!

Snatch grip deads are such a good exercise hit upper back better than standard, never done them from a deficit though that'll be especially brutal seeing as how the wider grip forces you into greater ROM than conventional as it is!

Will keep a look out see how you get on!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I'm pleased they are back in, just have to ease into them. I have a goal of hitting 7pl per side for a single before next diet, previous PB is 280kg x 1 but was good for abit more as went up ok. 10months I'm optimistic
> 
> I grew well last time doing heavy work so have every confidence this next few weeks will see some good progress!
> 
> Snatch grip deads are such a good exercise hit upper back better than standard, never done them from a deficit though that'll be especially brutal seeing as how the wider grip forces you into greater ROM than conventional as it is!
> 
> Will keep a look out see how you get on!


280 sh1t son, 230 is my best.

Thats the plan mate, my lats are ahead of my rhomboids n traps so gota get balancing

What was your form like on 280, I know mine wasnt as pretty as can be lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> 280 sh1t son, 230 is my best.
> 
> Thats the plan mate, my lats are ahead of my rhomboids n traps so gota get balancing
> 
> What was your form like on 280, I know mine wasnt as pretty as can be lol


Pulled 260kg x 4 before it then 280kg x 1, it wasn't a grinding pull so no hitching etc just up smooth. Was good for abit more on the day if worked upto just a heavy single. Same with squats long way to go back to PB of 235kg x 1, although not bothered with singles on that would like to hit 220kg for a decent set of 6 reps or so.

Will take some time as I'm rebuilding form on squats and trying to remain injury free with all exercises.


----------



## Keeks

Evening. You know what I'm going to ask don't you?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Evening. You know what I'm going to ask don't you?!


YES and I've been a good boy!

Asked around and found a woman who does acupuncture and alot of rehab work on referral from gp's. She has a great reputation but from what I've heard is always really busy as only works three days a week, alright for some eh!

Hopefully one of the days she works is on a rest day from the gym or ill have to move days around, not looking forward to first appointment I'm scared  see her at the gym Thursday for quick chat and "assessment"


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> YES and I've been a good boy!
> 
> Asked around and found a woman who does acupuncture and alot of rehab work on referral from gp's. She has a great reputation but from what I've heard is always really busy as only works three days a week, alright for some eh!
> 
> Hopefully one of the days she works is on a rest day from the gym or ill have to move days around, not looking forward to first appointment I'm scared  see her at the gym Thursday for quick chat and "assessment"


 :thumb: Yay!!!! Thats good, and she sounds good, which is very important as getting someone that doesn't know what they are doing can be a wasted disapointment and you end up thinking that acupuncture doesn't work.

Ha ha, first session can be a bit uncomfortable but once the needles are in, its very relaxing. Have fun and cant wait to hea what you think!  Just dont be cursing me when she's putting the needles in!


----------



## Goodfella

Hi mate sorry if already been posted but just wondering if your taking ote intra workout supps wise as I'm VERY quickly getting bored of the taste of EAA's with added leucine lol but I know there importance and def not wanting to drop them.

Cheers


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Hi mate sorry if already been posted but just wondering if your taking ote intra workout supps wise as I'm VERY quickly getting bored of the taste of EAA's with added leucine lol but I know there importance and def not wanting to drop them.
> 
> Cheers


What eaa do you use? Tried just using no added sugar squash mixed in?

I use alri humapro, its palatable but I think all eaa products taste like battery acid lol. Just dilute it alot is what I do as go through a good 2litres of water when training.

Definitely wouldn't think about dropping them from your supplement list.


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> What eaa do you use? Tried just using no added sugar squash mixed in?
> 
> I use alri humapro, its palatable but I think all eaa products taste like battery acid lol. Just dilute it alot is what I do as go through a good 2litres of water when training.
> 
> Definitely wouldn't think about dropping them from your supplement list.


dont intend to mate, would happily spend an extra bit for taste increase though lol im using bulk powders eaa mate, added some in today and it was ok I suppose haha

humapro any good? lots of mixed reviews from my research


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> dont intend to mate, would happily spend an extra bit for taste increase though lol im using bulk powders eaa mate, added some in today and it was ok I suppose haha
> 
> humapro any good? lots of mixed reviews from my research


Yea I think it's ok not amazing tasting but not hugely offensive, got it on seeing that pscarb used it alot during his last couple preps and he rated it. Good enough for me


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> dont intend to mate, would happily spend an extra bit for taste increase though lol im using bulk powders eaa mate, added some in today and it was ok I suppose haha
> 
> humapro any good? lots of mixed reviews from my research


Expensive only downside depending on how much you're taking


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I think it's ok not amazing tasting but not hugely offensive, got it on seeing that pscarb used it alot during his last couple preps and he rated it. Good enough for me


Good reason right there


----------



## Bad Alan

Breakfast!



Seriously in love with this meal;

6 eggs with Philadelphia lightest

2 bacon

200g total 0% fat Greek yoghurt mixed with 1 scoop whey, 5g physilium husks, 1tsp evoo

Greek yoghurt mixture I use as snack when craving really bad, very low carb, no fat and high protein. Just mix it with nut butter and protein powder and its seriously like cheating its so good!

Day off work so being really lazy all day eating and sleeping, shoulders later


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 133132
> 
> 
> Seriously in love with this meal;
> 
> 6 eggs with Philadelphia lightest
> 
> 2 bacon
> 
> 200g total 0% fat Greek yoghurt mixed with 1 scoop whey, 5g physilium husks, 1tsp evoo
> 
> Greek yoghurt mixture I use as snack when craving really bad, very low carb, no fat and high protein. Just mix it with nut butter and protein powder and its seriously like cheating its so good!
> 
> Day off work so being really lazy all day eating and sleeping, shoulders later


jealous of your day off work ...cant wait till the weekend to do just exactly that! sit in my pants!


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> jealous of your day off work ...cant wait till the weekend to do just exactly that! sit in my pants!


Haha full sofa pants mode engaged 

I work full weekends so you can laugh at me then but for now I'm king!


----------



## Suprakill4

That breakfast looks awesome and sure something i could eat. Dont like eggs but with the philly i bet its beaut!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> That breakfast looks awesome and sure something i could eat. Dont like eggs but with the philly i bet its beaut!


Yep tablespoon of Philly get the lightest version and it adds very little kcal wise to meal, goes down really easy!

Ever tried the Greek yoghurt mate?



Tastes like absolute **** by itself but mix in a scoop of whey, crush some walnuts or use peanut butter and its amazing!

Could eat it all day and its 10g protein/4g carbs/0g fat per 100g.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yep tablespoon of Philly get the lightest version and it adds very little kcal wise to meal, goes down really easy!
> 
> Ever tried the Greek yoghurt mate?
> 
> View attachment 133139
> 
> 
> Tastes like absolute **** by itself but mix in a scoop of whey, crush some walnuts or use peanut butter and its amazing!
> 
> Could eat it all day and its 10g protein/4g carbs/0g fat per 100g.


Yeah mate i used to use it alot to make marinades for chicken with curry powders etc. Love it when like you say its got other ingredients added to it.


----------



## Sharpy76

I need to spice up my diet. That looks lovely tbh!

Keep the recipes/tips coming @Bad Alan!!!


----------



## Sambuca

i used to use that total is there any hidden sugar in it? was yummy not quite as nice as quark though


----------



## Goodfella

Sharpy76 said:


> I need to spice up my diet. That looks lovely tbh!
> 
> Keep the recipes/tips coming @Bad Alan!!!


snap I've already nicked the lightest philli idea and am tempted to get some turkey bacon for my eggs aswell


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> i used to use that total is there any hidden sugar in it? was yummy not quite as nice as quark though


Yep hence the reasoning behind adding a small amount of fats to it, offseason beats eating a chocolate bar or having a bowl of cereal. This curbs my cravings as good as any of those do!

Will look for quark tbf and give it a try as I know @Keeks has food-gasm's over the stuff and I shop at morrisons anyway who I believe stock it


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Yep hence the reasoning behind adding a small amount of fats to it, offseason beats eating a chocolate bar or having a bowl of cereal. This curbs my cravings as good as any of those do!
> 
> Will look for quark tbf and give it a try as I know @Keeks has food-gasm's over the stuff and I shop at morrisons anyway who I believe stock it


quark with whey mixed in with some frozen berries <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 get on it!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

I used to eat quark mate it's ok..only the morrisons one is good to eat raw though tesco one is like wallpaper paste.

MYprotein flavour drops work well in it


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders!

Strange workout for me, high reps and low rest periods. Did more than the job was completely dripping working at a fast lace. Didn't know what to do with my bloody arms all workout as carrying them around was hurting as so pumped  anyway;

Seated db press - 5x20 with 45 seconds between sets

Seated lateral raise ss/ front raises sets of 10 on each done 4 times

Machine press fst7's finisher

Added a doggcrapp style shoulder stretch at the end using a high cable pulley attachment, was brutally painful but love doing these.

Took about 40mins total was in blast them get out. Legs tomorrow BEST day of the week so looking forward to it


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders!
> 
> Strange workout for me, high reps and low rest periods. Did more than the job was completely dripping working at a fast lace. Didn't know what to do with my bloody arms all workout as carrying them around was hurting as so pumped  anyway;
> 
> Seated db press - 5x20 with 45 seconds between sets
> 
> Seated lateral raise ss/ front raises sets of 10 on each done 4 times
> 
> Machine press fst7's finisher
> 
> Added a doggcrapp style shoulder stretch at the end using a high cable pulley attachment, was brutally painful but love doing these.
> 
> Took about 40mins total was in blast them get out. Legs tomorrow BEST day of the week so looking forward to it


DC stretches are awesome arent they!

The bicep and chest ones make me wana cry lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> DC stretches are awesome arent they!
> 
> The bicep and chest ones make me wana cry lol


Yea I really like them, seems to bring another pump on even after training. Did DC for about 6months couple of years ago, really liked it but it beat me up really bad and kept getting little pains and injuries.

I like the frequency of training and intensity though and as always I like training heavy so it fit the bill nicely! Would maybe be worth a go in future with straight sets and RP on only a few things that I know don't get overuse injuries.


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I really like them, seems to bring another pump on even after training. Did DC for about 6months couple of years ago, really liked it but it beat me up really bad and kept getting little pains and injuries.
> 
> I like the frequency of training and intensity though and as always I like training heavy so it fit the bill nicely! Would maybe be worth a go in future with straight sets and RP on only a few things that I know don't get overuse injuries.


I just love it mate lol always had my best gains with it, progressive weights, higher frequency, lower volume.

However I would like to include some moutain dog style volume, hence the subscription, I'd only do it in little stints though as I still feel progressive, compound movements are the best way to build muscle for me.


----------



## flinty90

DC stretches ??? elaborate bro !!!


----------



## Goodfella

flinty90 said:


> DC stretches ??? elaborate bro !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> I just love it mate lol always had my best gains with it, progressive weights, higher frequency, lower volume.
> 
> However I would like to include some moutain dog style volume, hence the subscription, I'd only do it in little stints though as I still feel progressive, compound movements are the best way to build muscle for me.


I think that would work well and maybe would be a good idea for you at this stage, short term as when dropping cardio the increased volume will burn more kcals.

Always good to periodise training with volume and rep ranges etc.

Progressive overload is key though IMO too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> View attachment 133174


I use most of those but have a few other variations that are abit more joint friendly, couple i picked up from Scott stevensons site. Think Mark off here uses a dip stretch as opposed to the db flye too.

For example I hate the bicep and shoulder stretches in that series, too much joint pain.


----------



## Keeks

Sambuca said:


> i used to use that total is there any hidden sugar in it? was yummy not quite as nice as quark though


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:



Bad Alan said:


> Yep hence the reasoning behind adding a small amount of fats to it, offseason beats eating a chocolate bar or having a bowl of cereal. This curbs my cravings as good as any of those do!
> 
> Will look for quark tbf and give it a try as I know @Keeks has food-gasm's over the stuff and I shop at morrisons anyway who I believe stock it


 mg: I'm shocked and outraged with you........you've never had quark?! WTF!??!!?!?! You need it in your life, for sure!!!! There's so much you can do with it, sweet or savoury. Get some in and I'll tell you a few recipes.


----------



## Sambuca

Keeks said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> mg: I'm shocked and outraged with you........you've never had quark?! WTF!??!!?!?! You need it in your life, for sure!!!! There's so much you can do with it, sweet or savoury. Get some in and I'll tell you a few recipes.


Great new avi


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> mg: I'm shocked and outraged with you........you've never had quark?! WTF!??!!?!?! You need it in your life, for sure!!!! There's so much you can do with it, sweet or savoury. Get some in and I'll tell you a few recipes.


Ahhhhhhh sorry hahaha!

Won't be till Tuesday now as that's next day off and is usual shopping day butttttt I will and I'm expecting to be amazed


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Ahhhhhhh sorry hahaha!
> 
> Won't be till Tuesday now as that's next day off and is usual shopping day butttttt I will and I'm expecting to be amazed


Oh you will be, believe me!!!!!!! In fact, you'll be beyond amazed, I promise!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Oh you will be, believe me!!!!!!! In fact, you'll be beyond amazed, I promise!


Ooooo don't set that bar too high


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Ooooo don't set that bar too high


Hey, Im very confident when it comes to quark, so confident in fact that I personally will offer a money back guarantee. If you're not 100% happy, I will both refund your money and............add you to my ignore list! :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris

What sortnof weight you pressing for Shoulders?

Ever tried dead stop military presses? Will hit the delts like nothing else!!


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> What sortnof weight you pressing for Shoulders?
> 
> Ever tried dead stop military presses? Will hit the delts like nothing else!!


Hmm that's a good point actually I'm not sure as haven't pressed to start a workout in forever! Had smith presses in previous five weeks and was 100kgx7-10 at end of the workout.

I am enjoying some deadstop work I really like paused bench, deadstop db rows and the ez bar curls seated so paused on knees at bottom.

I haven't done bb deadstop shoulder press, do a db version that's tough enough! Don't have any bb pressing in this next few weeks but will give them a go at some point, really rate all deadstop stuff so far!

Could try them on the fst7's set next week actually. Bet that'd be fun


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day HELL 

Workout looked so straightforward on paper, got my **** kicked by it though! Soaked through with sweat and hobbled out the gym. Great session;

Back squats superset/ deadstop leg press;

100,120,140,160kg x 10,10,10,9 on squats ss/ plate16 on leg press stack x10 each set

Leg ext superset/ hamstring curls;

4x15-8 with partials and few forced reps towards the end

Walking lunges - 3x25 per leg

Calves was leg press superset standing weighted;

30 reps on leg press then 4-6 on standing with contraction held for 5seconds

Ran through four times

Post workout meal down and I'm glued to the floor for the foreseeable future 

No training all weekend just work!


----------



## Suprakill4

Goodfella said:


> DC stretches are awesome arent they!
> 
> The bicep and chest ones make me wana cry lol


I'll second this mate. The biceps just agony and then you push even more. Ouch!!! The chest are by far the worst for me. Absolute agony I could honestly be near to tears lol.


----------



## Goodfella

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll second this mate. The biceps just agony and then you push even more. Ouch!!! The chest are by far the worst for me. Absolute agony I could honestly be near to tears lol.


Def worth it tho mate, my recovery is noticeably better this I re-introduced them!


----------



## Suprakill4

Goodfella said:


> Def worth it tho mate, my recovery is noticeably better this I re-introduced them!


I can't say whether I noticed any difference in recovery but like Will days, it just brings on a whole new pump. Awesome and can't bieve only recently heard about them a few months since when coach introduced them.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll second this mate. The biceps just agony and then you push even more. Ouch!!! The chest are by far the worst for me. Absolute agony I could honestly be near to tears lol.


I think that's the key, using them as an exercise in itself and pushing it to pure pain so it feels like its going to tear off


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I think that's the key, using them as an exercise in itself and pushing it to pure pain so it feels like its going to tear off


Hell yes mate it takes just as much effort to do the stretch as it does a working heavy set. Question- do you do the stretch for 60 seconds or just untill it's too much pain to even hold it anymore

Muscle tears worry me doing these.


----------



## Galaxy

DC stretches are HORRIBLE........in a good way though 

Pump is insane especially the chest and biceps ones....


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day HELL
> 
> Workout looked so straightforward on paper, got my **** kicked by it though! Soaked through with sweat and hobbled out the gym. Great session;
> 
> Back squats superset/ deadstop leg press;
> 
> 100,120,140,160kg x 10,10,10,9 on squats ss/ plate16 on leg press stack x10 each set
> 
> Leg ext superset/ hamstring curls;
> 
> 4x15-8 with partials and few forced reps towards the end
> 
> Walking lunges - 3x25 per leg
> 
> Calves was leg press superset standing weighted;
> 
> 30 reps on leg press then 4-6 on standing with contraction held for 5seconds
> 
> Ran through four times
> 
> Post workout meal down and I'm glued to the floor for the foreseeable future
> 
> No training all weekend just work!


Near enough same as mine on monday mate and you're right it does look easy on paper but its ruthless. Young Danny is still in pain now haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Hell yes mate it takes just as much effort to do the stretch as it does a working heavy set. Question- do you do the stretch for 60 seconds or just untill it's too much pain to even hold it anymore
> 
> Muscle tears worry me doing these.


60 seconds for the statics and if you're doing a weighted one use progression like 45-60 seconds so when you hit 60 seconds up the weight and drop the time back, then work upto 60 seconds again. Couple of the stretches I find dodgy for me personally like I said. Bicep one I never do as hurts elbow tendons and shoulders so use a different one I saw Scott Stevenson post about and the shoulder one is too uncomfortable for me too so use another variation of that.

I ease into them so kind of get set up then just keep applying slight pressure till its really painful, stay there for a little bit then apply more when it gets comfortable.

I wouldn't really worry about a tear on these as that's why they are done after all the work sets, you're fully warmed up etc. I think the danger comes in getting out of the weighted stretches safely, like dropping the DB from the stretch flye's or releasing the DB from the tricep ext.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Near enough same as mine on monday mate and you're right it does look easy on paper but its ruthless. Young Danny is still in pain now haha!


Haha I know man, saw it thought cool can work heavy squats. NO WAY after first superset thought hmmm that was abit tougher than I thought and it only proceeded to get worse 

Good workout though, effective basic moves worked hard!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> 60 seconds for the statics and if you're doing a weighted one use progression like 45-60 seconds so when you hit 60 seconds up the weight and drop the time back, then work upto 60 seconds again. Couple of the stretches I find dodgy for me personally like I said. Bicep one I never do as hurts elbow tendons and shoulders so use a different one I saw Scott Stevenson post about and the shoulder one is too uncomfortable for me too so use another variation of that.
> 
> I ease into them so kind of get set up then just keep applying slight pressure till its really painful, stay there for a little bit then apply more when it gets comfortable.
> 
> I wouldn't really worry about a tear on these as that's why they are done after all the work sets, you're fully warmed up etc. I think the danger comes in getting out of the weighted stretches safely, like dropping the DB from the stretch flye's or releasing the DB from the tricep ext.


I have a peck tear and I can feel it getting smashed by a dip stretch more than the other side but I still do em.

I only do dip stretch, lat hang and quad and ham stretches..I've been doing 60seconds i think it would be dangerous to go too long you dont want to send a nerve into shutdown


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I have a peck tear and I can feel it getting smashed by a dip stretch more than the other side but I still do em.
> 
> I only do dip stretch, lat hang and quad and ham stretches..I've been doing 60seconds i think it would be dangerous to go too long you dont want to send a nerve into shutdown


I wouldn't go over 60seconds and don't think I could anyway ha


----------



## Sharpy76

Still using the HumaPro stuff @Bad Alan?

Was thinking of getting some for my intra workout drink...

You still using it 4 times per day, if so why so much?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Still using the HumaPro stuff @Bad Alan?
> 
> Was thinking of getting some for my intra workout drink...
> 
> You still using it 4 times per day, if so why so much?


Yes mate, all eaa taste like **** apparently but I can stomach this fine it's not too offensive so will stick with it!

Don't use four times a day I take 3 scoops 15-20mins pre workout and 1 scoop mixed with intra shake. Not cheap but good product!

Good to use just before so they are floating round system when you train then just keep it topped up.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate, all eaa taste like **** apparently but I can stomach this fine it's not too offensive so will stick with it!
> 
> Don't use four times a day I take 3 scoops 15-20mins pre workout and 1 scoop mixed with intra shake. Not cheap but good product!
> 
> Good to use just before so they are floating round system when you train then just keep it topped up.


3 scoops pre workout?! Does it give you a boost similar to a pre workout drink then, so to speak?

What intra shake do you use mate?

Sorry for all the these early Sunday morning questions fella lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> 3 scoops pre workout?! Does it give you a boost similar to a pre workout drink then, so to speak?
> 
> What intra shake do you use mate?
> 
> Sorry for all the these early Sunday morning questions fella lol!


Haha no worries killing time at work 

No it's just essential aminos mate, so it's 15g eaa just before to get them into system for training then 5g during training. Never been a fan of pre workouts, ill use a small dose of eca before big leg or back workouts on occasion but other than that only have the odd black coffee.

Intra is differing amounts of carbs (going to use ultra carb from tpw when dex runs out) creatine, beta alanine and the EAA's. Use some beta alanine pre workout and some creatine post workout in shakes too.

I really rate the creatine and beta alanine combo for recovery and endurance during sessions, work well together!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day!

Inc bb press -

112kg x 6,3,1 rp set

1 x ISO hold

80kg x 19

Close grip bench -

triple drop 110,90,70kg x 8,4,5

75kg x 18

Flat flyes to press 4x10

Dips +10kg

Vbar tricep push downs

Good session, PBS weight or rep wise on all exercises so pleased with that. Bodyweight increase only 0.3kg this week but am definitely slightly leaner, put this down to the gh peptides. Really rate these and will be adding some more low dose gh jabs in next couple of weeks.

Really rating matador and ravenous from AD ATM too, trialled not using the ravenous after one of my high carb meals and definitely bloated and uncomfortable for a longer period of time. Keeping these in for sure.

Recovering well from sessions on new four day week program even though intensity is being ramped now, shoulder and rotator problems seem to have disappeared after only one acupuncture session. Added cissus and glucosamine recently too so this could be contributing to that.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day!
> 
> Inc bb press -
> 
> 112kg x 6,3,1 rp set
> 
> 1 x ISO hold
> 
> 80kg x 19
> 
> Close grip bench -
> 
> triple drop 110,90,70kg x 8,4,5
> 
> 75kg x 18
> 
> Flat flyes to press 4x10
> 
> Dips +10kg
> 
> Vbar tricep push downs
> 
> Good session, PBS weight or rep wise on all exercises so pleased with that. Bodyweight increase only 0.3kg this week but am definitely slightly leaner, put this down to the gh peptides. Really rate these and will be adding some more low dose gh jabs in next couple of weeks.
> 
> Really rating matador and ravenous from AD ATM too, trialled not using the ravenous after one of my high carb meals and definitely bloated and uncomfortable for a longer period of time. Keeping these in for sure.
> 
> Recovering well from sessions on new four day week program even though intensity is being ramped now, *shoulder and rotator problems seem to have disappeared after only one acupuncture session*. Added cissus and glucosamine recently too so this could be contributing to that.


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Bl00dy magical isn't it?! Glad you've had some improvement, few more treatments and it'll all be long gone if you've been that responsive after only one treatment. :thumb:

Now all you need is quark tomorrow and you'll make me very happy!


----------



## reza85

Dedication has been on point man going strong


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Bl00dy magical isn't it?! Glad you've had some improvement, few more treatments and it'll all be long gone if you've been that responsive after only one treatment. :thumb:
> 
> Now all you need is quark tomorrow and you'll make me very happy!


I tell you what it wasn't as painful as some people had said as even the guy who own's the gym was whining about when he had it done. Uncomfortable more than painful and stiff for a few days after, had to make sure wasn't sleeping on that side as didn't want to aggravate it. I feel it's the breakdown and blood flow to the area that probably helps it the most, like getting a good sports massage to loosen things up. Joint supp's will or should be helping too now, definately something I will be attempting to keep up with!

Tell me about it I actually want some now to try it seeing as how it eluded me t'other day


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Dedication has been on point man going strong


Cheers boss, gaining phases are tough for us former "large lads" lol as improvements are not constantly seen unlike when dieting. Got to find enjoyment in the grind and hitting some good gym sessions hoping your building something worth unveiling after the next diet


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers boss, gaining phases are tough for us former "large lads" lol as improvements are not constantly seen unlike when dieting. Got to find enjoyment in the grind and hitting some good gym sessions hoping your building something worth unveiling after the next diet


Yea I think for former fattys like me I just have to except that I'm ethere starving or lean.

I think poliquin says it best if u have been fat during puberty u are roaly F-ed


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Yea I think for former fattys like me I just have to except that I'm ethere starving or lean.
> 
> I think poliquin says it best if u have been fat during puberty u are roaly F-ed


****s sake has he said that before lol? Well sod him I'm doing my best to prove him wrong 

I would agree to an extent as gaining whilst maintaining a respectable "offseason" look requires alot of dedication. Everyone has different hurdles though!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Good to see the peps are working buddy! Im gona keep mine in till I go back on in like 2-3 month. IMO they have you feeling like your almost on gear


----------



## Dagman72

Alan are you still working with scott, not seen him post much?


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Good to see the peps are working buddy! Im gona keep mine in till I go back on in like 2-3 month. IMO they have you feeling like your almost on gear


Yea for sure mate, really rate them. What was your opinion on purepeptides or peptidesuk that you had a go with? I think it may be best to stick with toms? Worth the extra little hassle to source them if you know what your getting is the best probably


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Alan are you still working with scott, not seen him post much?


Yes mate sure am  still speak everyday just he doesn't frequent any forums really, busy on twitter and his YouTube channel when's he's online and he just has alot of work on so no spare time. He only used to like the banter on here I think really and probably cba with it when he's busy.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Yea for sure mate, really rate them. What was your opinion on purepeptides or peptidesuk that you had a go with? I think it may be best to stick with toms? Worth the extra little hassle to source them if you know what your getting is the best probably


i will re order toms when im out mate, purepeptidesUK i tried, even though they are "considered the best" I use Ipam, which gave me some hunger and prolactin sides... i was convinced my ipam was a ghrp or hex or contaminated


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> i will re order toms when im out mate, purepeptidesUK i tried, even though they are "considered the best" I use Ipam, which gave me some hunger and prolactin sides... i was convinced my ipam was a ghrp or hex or contaminated


Very well could be seeing as how the ipam is more expensive so easy way for them to scam extra cash whilst still giving a product that gives results.

I thought it'd be better sticking with toms you get what you pay for I guess!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Deadlifts from floor - worked upto 200kg x 8 still working these back in no grinding reps, decent working set though;

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=7hT-KRkPQYE

Barbell rows - 120,140,150kg x 8

Meadows rows - 35,45,55kg x 10

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=sXbGnDvYmVI

Smith shrugs - 140,160,180kg x 10 with two second pauses at top

Weighted chins +10kg x fail x 3 sets

Hammer curls 10x10

Really solid workout again pleased with progress, love dead lifting again and feel the groove coming back although still a way off PBS !

Diet all good and easy in routine, hunger is high still!

Knackered, no gym tomorrow just fasted cardio which I'm looking forward to strangely


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Back day;
> 
> Deadlifts from floor - worked upto 200kg x 8 still working these back in no grinding reps, decent working set though;
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=7hT-KRkPQYE
> 
> Barbell rows - 120,140,150kg x 8
> 
> Meadows rows - 35,45,55kg x 10
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=sXbGnDvYmVI
> 
> Smith shrugs - 140,160,180kg x 10 with two second pauses at top
> 
> Weighted chins +10kg x fail x 3 sets
> 
> Hammer curls 10x10
> 
> Really solid workout again pleased with progress, love dead lifting again and feel the groove coming back although still a way off PBS !
> 
> Diet all good and easy in routine, hunger is high still!
> 
> Knackered, no gym tomorrow just fasted cardio which I'm looking forward to strangely


Good workout mate, liking the vids, tempted to get a few myself now ive got a morning training partner!


----------



## reza85

Nice deads bro huge weight !

Have u got something on the floor it looks like is just above ur ankle ?


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Good workout mate, liking the vids, tempted to get a few myself now ive got a morning training partner!


Ahhh morning training, used to love it! When I first started I used to train at 5.30am everyday on a powerlifting split, takes some effort on max effort days 

How you finding morning sessions?


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Nice deads bro huge weight !
> 
> Have u got something on the floor it looks like is just above ur ankle ?


Baby weights ATM 

Don't know mate can't see anything, we deadlift on a rubber matted area not allowed on the carpet lol is that it? What's it look like?


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Ahhh morning training, used to love it! When I first started I used to train at 5.30am everyday on a powerlifting split, takes some effort on max effort days
> 
> How you finding morning sessions?


Its good mate, training at 6.30am, would do earlier but thats when they open lol

Finding it pretty easy tbh, its essentially fasted too as I'll have only had coffee and then my EAA's pre workout, no real difference in strength tho, plus still get a great pump, gota be down to the arginine added it in last week and for saying I do low volume pumps have been goooooood


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Its good mate, training at 6.30am, would do earlier but thats when they open lol
> 
> Finding it pretty easy tbh, its essentially fasted too as I'll have only had coffee and then my EAA's pre workout, no real difference in strength tho, plus still get a great pump, gota be down to the arginine added it in last week and for saying I do low volume pumps have been goooooood


That could be quite good for staying lean tbf, then get carbs in early post and meals just after and taper them off towards evening?

Yea once your in a routine with training early it's great, feel like you've earned your food for the day


----------



## reza85

Lol not allowed on the carpet epic ! Ha ha ha


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Lol not allowed on the carpet epic ! Ha ha ha


Haha he's very fond of that carpet, decent mat area tbf but he should put in a proper deadlift platform IMO!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> That could be quite good for staying lean tbf, then get carbs in early post and meals just after and taper them off towards evening?
> 
> Yea once your in a routine with training early it's great, feel like you've earned your food for the day


Yes mate up to about 170g carbs now (I know nothing lol) and they're all in pwo shake, pwo meal then lunch, then just pro/fat rest of the day 

Wakes me up nicely in the morning tbh


----------



## Keeks

Did you get lucky at Morrison's???? Are you now a convert?


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Did you get lucky at Morrison's???? Are you now a convert?


I'm actually really devastated now as been again and asked this time aswell and the little git who worked there had no idea what I was on about! It's a big store too so really can't understand it, very upset want to see what the fuss is about 

No training today anyway just fasted cardio this morning and resting ready to get back to it tomorrow!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I'm actually really devastated now as been again and asked this time aswell and the little git who worked there had no idea what I was on about! It's a big store too so really can't understand it, very upset want to see what the fuss is about
> 
> No training today anyway just fasted cardio this morning and resting ready to get back to it tomorrow!


 :cursing: Sainsbury's it is then!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Sainsbury's it is then!


Ahhh maybe a glimmer of hope as one near work, fingers crossed for Friday


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Ahhh maybe a glimmer of hope as one near work, fingers crossed for Friday


Sainsbury's own make is lovely, and the lemon one they sell is pretty darn awesome too, bit more pricey though.


----------



## sxbarnes

Is this a quark conversation?


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Is this a quark conversation?


 @Keeks is trying to corrupt me


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> @Keeks is trying to corrupt me


And I won't stop until I have! :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes

I bought some cottage cheese a couple of months back. There it sat in the fridge. Didn't touch it till it was a week out of date. Can't see me doing quark but jut bought loads of beetroot juice!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> I bought some cottage cheese a couple of months back. There it sat in the fridge. Didn't touch it till it was a week out of date. Can't see me doing quark but jut bought loads of beetroot juice!!!


I don't mind cottage cheese but its just abit of a wimpy choice of food ha, quark and greek yoghurt are to be used as a healthy treat so you stay on diet.

0% fat Greek yoghurt and whey is a craving killer for me and hoping quark fits the bill too!


----------



## sxbarnes

Your 3/4 way there then. Think keeks will be in for the kill soon


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I bought some cottage cheese a couple of months back. There it sat in the fridge. Didn't touch it till it was a week out of date. Can't see me doing quark but jut bought loads of beetroot juice!!!





sxbarnes said:


> Your 3/4 way there then. Think keeks will be in for the kill soon


Swooping in on you now, my next victim! 

Quarks very different to cottage cheese, go on, give it a try. Mixed with whey its amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Loads you can do with it too, very versatile!


----------



## sxbarnes

I do like strange foods. Will have a little go but it might just stay in the fridge with me terrified of it.

Does it go with beetroot juice? Haha


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I do like strange foods. Will have a little go but it might just stay in the fridge with me terrified of it.
> 
> Does it go with beetroot juice? Haha


Worth a go, it might do. You must try it though, seriously good stuff!


----------



## Queenie

Afternoon lovely 

Just stopping in briefly x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Afternoon lovely
> 
> Just stopping in briefly x


Evening 

Y'alright? My lat is ruined FYI can't put arm overhead


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Evening
> 
> Y'alright? My lat is ruined FYI can't put arm overhead


Noooo that's bad  complete rest!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Noooo that's bad  complete rest!


Neverrrrrr!! 

hopefully it'll be reet for next back session, will be a struggle shoulder pressing tomorrow if its like this still though!


----------



## liam0810

Have you booked in for the acupuncture darling?


----------



## need2bodybuild

Hey mate! Glad things are going well!! 

Keeks is right, you have to get on this quark hype lol!! :thumbup1: Sainsbury's own is awesome!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Have you booked in for the acupuncture darling?


Had it done on left shoulder, was uncomfortable more than excruciatingly painful like people had made out! Added cissus and glucosamine for joints too so couldn't for certain pinpoint any one thing as having helped more than another. Shoulder and rotator is fine though mate for now surprisingly, will have more acupuncture as think the theory behind stimulating blood flow etc is sound!

I have strained left lat training back yesterday though, can't put arm overhead properly without fair amount of pain. Hopefully nothing too serious, doesn't feel that way anyway just a slight injury. Bloody weighted chins


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> Hey mate! Glad things are going well!!
> 
> Keeks is right, you have to get on this quark hype lol!! :thumbup1: Sainsbury's own is awesome!!


Haha I'm trying to jump on the bandwagon mate! Sainsbury's Friday BETTER stock it 

Ticking along fine atm pal, you good? goals atm?


----------



## Flanders

Busy journal in here fella, will have a read through later... Looking at your opening post, Great work! I recall the class on stage.


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Busy journal in here fella, will have a read through later... Looking at your opening post, Great work! I recall the class on stage.


Cheers mate, feel free to browse and chime in!

Good to have you here


----------



## Chelsea

Im not gonna lie but since my holiday im finding it hard to catch up on journals so.............

Where are the progress pics big boy?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Im not gonna lie but since my holiday im finding it hard to catch up on journals so.............
> 
> Where are the progress pics big boy?


Good point !

Ill dooooo couple this afternoon, don't have anything but full frontal nudity on my phone lol. You can have a gun shot though for now;



Well water pistols


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Good point !
> 
> Ill dooooo couple this afternoon, don't have anything but full frontal nudity on my phone lol. You can have a gun shot though for now;
> 
> View attachment 133718
> 
> 
> Well water pistols


You better do! In fact I need to do some too so that's my bad as well but I don't think anyone has noticed yet haha.

Hmmm full frontal nudity....is this you or females? If its the latter then you should probably post them in the MA!

That's a supersoaker 3000 isn't it? Looking good mate, how much weight has gone on since the show?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> You better do! In fact I need to do some too so that's my bad as well but I don't think anyone has noticed yet haha.
> 
> Hmmm full frontal nudity....is this you or females? If its the latter then you should probably post them in the MA!
> 
> That's a supersoaker 3000 isn't it? Looking good mate, how much weight has gone on since the show?


Haha yes with extreme pump action!

16kg in 6 weeks, 84kg show day just a tad over/under 100kg now depending on day.

Get holiday pics up lazy


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you use msm Will??? I found since adding this to my glucosamine my joints are much better. Can really tell if i miss it a few days.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Haha yes with extreme pump action!
> 
> 16kg in 6 weeks, 84kg show day just a tad over/under 100kg now depending on day.
> 
> Get holiday pics up lazy


Nice mate! Just don't get too focussed with the scales though, I made that mistake a got a bit chubbs once, had to dial it in a bit haha.

I'll get the pics up but they are on my camera so will have to be later, you just wanna see me in a bikini!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you use msm Will??? I found since adding this to my glucosamine my joints are much better. Can really tell if i miss it a few days.


No I don't, never heard of it either! Will look at that tonight thanks, need to keep on with joint supps **** aching and training round things all year!


----------



## Suprakill4

I cap all my own supps mate and have done loads of these. Do you want me to send you some to try?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Nice mate! Just don't get too focussed with the scales though, I made that mistake a got a bit chubbs once, had to dial it in a bit haha.
> 
> I'll get the pics up but they are on my camera so will have to be later, you just wanna see me in a bikini!


Yea I read this in your journal and it made sense to me, focusing on workouts and progression, diet is consistently the same only look to add small amounts of bw each month now tbh that weight has stabilised. Hard enough being ugly with no sense of humour when your single add fat to that and you're screwed 

Got me! I just wanna see your rack lol !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I cap all my own supps mate and have done loads of these. Do you want me to send you some to try?


That's mint, capped glucosamine and msm? If you've got plenty that'd be cool yea just pm me, if not no worries!

what they dosed at and how many you use?


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> That's mint, capped glucosamine and msm? If you've got plenty that'd be cool yea just pm me, if not no worries!
> 
> what they dosed at and how many you use?


Yeah ive got loads of the msm mate i bought a kg of the powder. they are capped in the usual 1000mg sized caps but theres prob about 800mg as they are not mega tightly capped.

Have you got a capping kit? They are good mate and works out miles cheaper capping your own if you just buy the powders.

PM me your address mate ill send you a load in the next few days. I just need to buy some micro scales to check exactly how much is in each cap.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I read this in your journal and it made sense to me, focusing on workouts and progression, diet is consistently the same only look to add small amounts of bw each month now tbh that weight has stabilised. Hard enough being ugly with no sense of humour when your single add fat to that and you're screwed
> 
> Got me! I just wanna see your rack lol !!!


Hahahaha yea fat is never a good option, I've been there, luckily with this face I got away with it 

Who doesn't wanna see my rack!? You better get in line


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah ive got loads of the msm mate i bought a kg of the powder. they are capped in the usual 1000mg sized caps but theres prob about 800mg as they are not mega tightly capped.
> 
> Have you got a capping kit? They are good mate and works out miles cheaper capping your own if you just buy the powders.
> 
> PM me your address mate ill send you a load in the next few days. I just need to buy some micro scales to check exactly how much is in each cap.


Will do thanks mate!

Be ok without the scales I think as you say the caps are a certain size, definitely look into this as bulk buying saves the hassle of re ordering !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Will do thanks mate!
> 
> Be ok without the scales I think as you say the caps are a certain size, definitely look into this as bulk buying saves the hassle of re ordering !


Yeah i cap loads, vit c, glucosamine, msm etc. Vit c works out so cheap doing it this way. The capping kits are pretty cheap on places like bulk powders and my protein. And they do the gelatin caps too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha yea fat is never a good option, I've been there, luckily with this face I got away with it
> 
> Who doesn't wanna see my rack!? You better get in line


It makes dieting harder for one and I think you should always look like you train with your top off if you're going to put the effort in tbh.

That's true I think Kieran is first in line


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i cap loads, vit c, glucosamine, msm etc. Vit c works out so cheap doing it this way. The capping kits are pretty cheap on places like bulk powders and my protein. And they do the gelatin caps too.


Great will look tonight as was due to order supps anyway!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> It makes dieting harder for one and I think you should always look like you train with your top off if you're going to put the effort in tbh.
> 
> That's true I think Kieran is first in line


Very true mate, there is this kid at my new gym that competed in the same show as me 2 years ago and he looks well fat and you can tell he thinks he looks really big but he looks awful! Competing taught me a lot about the off season it made me realise that fat is absolutely unnecessary to have so the leaner you can stay the better.

Too many people these days blow right up then have to diet right down and end up losing mass because they have to diet so hard.

He definitely is first in line......then @R0BLET then maybe a little look for @Keeks, give her a preview


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Great will look tonight as was due to order supps anyway!


Ill send ya plenty of msm to give them a shot first mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Very true mate, there is this kid at my new gym that competed in the same show as me 2 years ago and he looks well fat and you can tell he thinks he looks really big but he looks awful! Competing taught me a lot about the off season it made me realise that fat is absolutely unnecessary to have so the leaner you can stay the better.
> 
> Too many people these days blow right up then have to diet right down and end up losing mass because they have to diet so hard.
> 
> He definitely is first in line......then @R0BLET then maybe a little look for @Keeks, give her a preview


Just abit lazy isn't it? Ill definitely have the odd 4-6 week maintenance period so lean up whenever I feel bf creeps abit high, I do think some people stay leaner than others whilst gaining well as you still have to consume adequate calories. There's a difference between this and gluttony though lol 

Don't forget meeeeeee haha!


----------



## LittleChris

Disagree about staying lean. If you want to add significant amount of muscle need to let condition slip a little. I am looking to jump from top end u90 to as close to 100kg as possible. Will be pushing food harf. Cardio in of course year round but wont worry lost the abs. If looking good ywar round is aim then have to accept won't make maximal gains IMO.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Just abit lazy isn't it? Ill definitely have the odd 4-6 week maintenance period so lean up whenever I feel bf creeps abit high, I do think some people stay leaner than others whilst gaining well as you still have to consume adequate calories. There's a difference between this and gluttony though lol
> 
> Don't forget meeeeeee haha!


im eating 5500 cals training days 4800 non and have done for 3 months without much change in bf,

i feel like when the food is SUPER clean the numbers are so high and **** knows what my maintenance is lol


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Very true mate, there is this kid at my new gym that competed in the same show as me 2 years ago and he looks well fat and you can tell he thinks he looks really big but he looks awful! Competing taught me a lot about the off season it made me realise that fat is absolutely unnecessary to have so the leaner you can stay the better.
> 
> Too many people these days blow right up then have to diet right down and end up losing mass because they have to diet so hard.
> 
> He definitely is first in line......then @R0BLET then maybe a little look for @Keeks, give her a preview


Ha ha, cheers. Always good to got a preview, that way I don't have to make excuses to leave, as in my neighbours aunts cousins friends bosses daughters stick insect has been run over so I have to leave immediately.


----------



## LittleChris

marknorthumbria said:


> im eating 5500 cals training days 4800 non and have done for 3 months without much change in bf,
> 
> i feel like when the food is SUPER clean the numbers are so high and **** knows what my maintenance is lol


Got to push it higher then! 

What weight you sitting at?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, cheers. Always good to got a preview, that way I don't have to make excuses to leave, as in my neighbours aunts cousins friends bosses daughters *stick insect *has been run over so I have to leave immediately.


That's @R0BLET's nickname hahahahahahaha! :lol:

Well the pics are doing their rounds now so you better pm me your email address I suppose.....im such a nice guy :whistling:


----------



## marknorthumbria

LittleChris said:


> Got to push it higher then!
> 
> What weight you sitting at?


im a vein cvnt mate couldnt let bf go to double figures, 6ft 94kg ..around 9% bf now i recon off cycle though ..shutdown to fvuk lol

I would push it higher if i could ive recently had to replace two pro/carb meals with more pro/fat meals as my apetite went **** and couldnt finish the 175g oat pile


----------



## LittleChris

marknorthumbria said:


> im a vein cvnt mate couldnt let bf go to double figures, 6ft 94kg ..around 9% bf now i recon off cycle though ..shutdown to fvuk lol
> 
> I would push it higher if i could ive recently had to replace two pro/carb meals with more pro/fat meals as my apetite went **** and couldnt finish the 175g oat pile


You looking at a show or just training to look good? Haven't been on here for a long time so out of touch my apologies!


----------



## marknorthumbria

LittleChris said:


> You looking at a show or just training to look good? Haven't been on here for a long time so out of touch my apologies!


show is in the plan next year some time..modelling is the plan from now to then.. current weight goal is to maintain, and lean up a little bit more.

i feel like a little girl at the moment after 7 months on lol


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Disagree about staying lean. If you want to add significant amount of muscle need to let condition slip a little. I am looking to jump from top end u90 to as close to 100kg as possible. Will be pushing food harf. Cardio in of course year round but wont worry lost the abs. If looking good ywar round is aim then have to accept won't make maximal gains IMO.


Yea I'm not talking staying like mark, just not having love handles sitting over trousers! I too have a decent amount of mass to try put on so will be losing abs and I enjoy my food anyway


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> im a vein cvnt mate couldnt let bf go to double figures, 6ft 94kg ..around 9% bf now i recon off cycle though ..shutdown to fvuk lol
> 
> I would push it higher if i could ive recently had to replace two pro/carb meals with more pro/fat meals as my apetite went **** and couldnt finish the 175g oat pile


Yea I could never stay at that body fat without sacrificing optimal gains but its not an excuse to get fat is the point making earlier, I have alot of size to put on though and as you've said it's just bringing certain areas up for you ATM.


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction!

High rep, volume and very short rest periods and its killing me!

Db shoulder presses 5x20 with 40 secs rest between sets

Seated side,front,rear raise tri-set 4 sets;






Machine press fst7's 12 reps each set so heavier next week

Enjoyed this workout even though pump is agony! The raise tri-set is great as a finisher and something scott showed me last time we trained, good to fry already tired delts from all angles.

Lots of pressing volume and rest periods all 30-45 seconds so pure trading sets with partner.

Diet all good but will be getting changed up next week, good chat with the boss adding some more gh to peptide protocol going to lean up slightly with training volume changed too.

Couple snaps and its offseason so **** off with your fat boy comments 





Approx 100kg BW in the AM


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I'm trying to jump on the bandwagon mate! Sainsbury's Friday BETTER stock it
> 
> Ticking along fine atm pal, you good? goals atm?


You'll love it! Mix some Myprotein "flavdrops" in and some fruit (I use pineapple) and you feel like your cheating it's that good! I'm doing 2 tubs a day atm.. 

Goals are to just get as big as possible until I look like a fat mess again then I will have to diet again! I'm struggling fighting the hunger after my cut and it's winning atm..I was supposed to wean myself into my bulking diet but was binging too much, even during the week so I've just gone straight in at 5-6000kcals (desperately trying to keep it to the lower end) A little damage limitation occurring though as I still have stims in, still doing fasted and post workout cardio and i'm on a good dose (for me) of test, tren and mast. Lets hope I can hold some decent condition for a while lol! I just can't stop eating ice cream, I'm doing at least a tub of walls vanilla light per night (sometimes two) appetite is insane!!!

Keep on going mate your doing an awesome job!! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> You'll love it! Mix some Myprotein "flavdrops" in and some fruit (I use pineapple) and you feel like your cheating it's that good! I'm doing 2 tubs a day atm..
> 
> Goals are to just get as big as possible until I look like a fat mess again then I will have to diet again! I'm struggling fighting the hunger after my cut and it's winning atm..I was supposed to wean myself into my bulking diet but was binging too much, even during the week so I've just gone straight in at 5-6000kcals (desperately trying to keep it to the lower end) A little damage limitation occurring though as I still have stims in, still doing fasted and post workout cardio and i'm on a good dose (for me) of test, tren and mast. Lets hope I can hold some decent condition for a while lol! I just can't stop eating ice cream, I'm doing at least a tub of walls vanilla light per night (sometimes two) appetite is insane!!!
> 
> Keep on going mate your doing an awesome job!! :thumb:


Yep order flavdrops for my EAA's anyway so will try it !

Yea the rebound from dieting is a bitch, I'm still having hunger problems now but I'm used to that as I'm a greedy **** so just ignore it lol.

Ice cream is the enemy put down the spooooooon


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> Yep order flavdrops for my EAA's anyway so will try it !
> 
> Yea the rebound from dieting is a bitch, I'm still having hunger problems now but I'm used to that as I'm a greedy **** so just ignore it lol.
> 
> Ice cream is the enemy put down the spooooooon


Big admiration for you there! I used to be like that, I don't know what's got into me lately, oh well i'm not competing yet (still want to look good year round though)

Noooooooooo!!! I'm actually ploughing through two 2litre tubs as we speak lol :no:


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> Big admiration for you there! I used to be like that, I don't know what's got into me lately, oh well i'm not competing yet (still want to look good year round though)
> 
> Noooooooooo!!! I'm actually ploughing through two 2litre tubs as we speak lol :no:


Bastard I've got Ben and jerry's in the freezer ahhhh 

You're probably getting away with binging now so letting yourself do it, and like you said stims and cardio still in so your working hard. Once the hunger dies down and you're back to normal volume of training/cardio you can get to proper diet and gaining mode. Enjoy it for now!


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> Bastard I've got Ben and jerry's in the freezer ahhhh
> 
> You're probably getting away with binging now so letting yourself do it, and like you said stims and cardio still in so your working hard. Once the hunger dies down and you're back to normal volume of training/cardio you can get to proper diet and gaining mode. Enjoy it for now!


Haha!! Same, I've got loads of it but I go for the low fat ice cream so I can eat more lol! I know you wont give in mate but I shall stop talking about it just in case! :lol:

My thoughts exactly mate. The scales aren't going crazy and yes i'm still busting my balls and doing a long physical job every day plus weights are getting bigger and i'm able to push cardio harder so all good.......atm


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> Haha!! Same, I've got loads of it but I go for the low fat ice cream so I can eat more lol! I know you wont give in mate but I shall stop talking about it just in case! :lol:
> 
> My thoughts exactly mate. The scales aren't going crazy and yes i'm still busting my balls and doing a long physical job every day plus weights are getting bigger and i'm able to push cardio harder so all good.......atm


Alls well then keep me informed how you're getting on! 

Mans too busy playing Jamie Oliver for ice cream lol got three pans and a foreman on the go haha!


----------



## Suprakill4

LittleChris said:


> Disagree about staying lean. If you want to add significant amount of muscle need to let condition slip a little. I am looking to jump from top end u90 to as close to 100kg as possible. Will be pushing food harf. Cardio in of course year round but wont worry lost the abs. If looking good ywar round is aim then have to accept won't make maximal gains IMO.


I agree with this Chris. I would prefer to add a little fat knowing I'm eating enough (well more than enough) to maximise my gains rather than stay lean and not have a clue whether I'm eating enough to grow as much as possible. That's a mental aspect of it for me though.


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> Alls well then keep me informed how you're getting on!
> 
> Mans too busy playing Jamie Oliver for ice cream lol got three pans and a foreman on the go haha!
> 
> View attachment 133771


Will do mate!!

Oh don't get me wrong I did all that long before I got the ice cream out lol! All prepped for tmrw, that ALWAYS takes priority over everything else tbh..

Nice one mate, looks good!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Got you 40 msm caps mate. Let me know address ill get em off tomorrow before the cat eats them!


----------



## Goodfella

Looking great mate, still lean can make out xmas tree in lower back!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Got you 40 msm caps mate. Let me know address ill get em off tomorrow before the cat eats them!


Star man pm coming!


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Looking great mate, still lean can make out xmas tree in lower back!!


Cheers mate, I need a fair bit of size slapped on but won't be letting condition get too out of control. Always aim to keep abs-ish even if its only upon waking


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, I need a fair bit of size slapped on but won't be letting condition get too out of control. Always aim to keep abs-ish even if its only upon waking


Good stuff, like you said mate, gota do whats necessary to make improvements and gains you want for next year!


----------



## LittleChris

Whats your peptide protocol if you dont mind me asking?

Look to be in good condition still and clearly growing!


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Whats your peptide protocol if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Look to be in good condition still and clearly growing!


Don't mind at all! I do rate peptides highly having used this for the last 3 weeks, feel it allows me to keep food intake up and not gain too much BF.

100mcg ea of ipam and mod-grf on training days shot;

before breakfast

pre-workout

before bed

On non training days I find it easier to get more shots in so do 4-5 depending on how well I time them and when I'm in/out the house.

Also use 4iu hyge GH post workout, looking to add small amount of pre-workout slin maybe next week and when I do this will be coupled with another 4iu GH shot alongside it.


----------



## LittleChris

Well working and giving some downtime from gear so all good!


----------



## Bad Alan

Horrid self shot lol but AM front condition;



Important to prove not as fat as last nights pic shows


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Horrid self shot lol but AM front condition;
> 
> View attachment 133798
> 
> 
> Important to prove not as fat as last nights pic shows


Very impressed with that mate. Lean yet full! Muscles look thick as hell. NICE!


----------



## Keeks

Looking good, and serious! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Very impressed with that mate. Lean yet full! Muscles look thick as hell. NICE!


Put proper front and back in yesterday's training post but was at end of day and looked a fatty lol 

Back has come on well I think, thickness improved. Everywhere still a ways to go though but got time!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Looking good, and serious! :thumb:


It was early and I won't lie I'm just a miserable boy 

Feeling any better this morn?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> It was early and I won't lie I'm just a miserable boy
> 
> Feeling any better this morn?


:laugh: Looking ace though!

So-so thanks, just glad its Friday! And even better its a long weekend, chance to rest and be lazy.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :laugh: Looking ace though!
> 
> So-so thanks, just glad its Friday! And even better its a long weekend, chance to rest and be lazy.


Unfortunately my family suffers from extreme grumpy face syndrome, all the men have it lol. Serves a purpose as keeps people from pestering me as they won't make conversation unless it necessary, but I'm not actually moody 

Always a positive just BEAST today!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Delt destruction!
> 
> High rep, volume and very short rest periods and its killing me!
> 
> Db shoulder presses 5x20 with 40 secs rest between sets
> 
> Seated side,front,rear raise tri-set 4 sets;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Machine press fst7's 12 reps each set so heavier next week
> 
> Enjoyed this workout even though pump is agony! The raise tri-set is great as a finisher and something scott showed me last time we trained, good to fry already tired delts from all angles.
> 
> Lots of pressing volume and rest periods all 30-45 seconds so pure trading sets with partner.
> 
> Diet all good but will be getting changed up next week, good chat with the boss adding some more gh to peptide protocol going to lean up slightly with training volume changed too.
> 
> Couple snaps and its offseason so **** off with your fat boy comments
> 
> View attachment 133766
> 
> 
> View attachment 133767
> 
> 
> Approx 100kg BW in the AM


Practice posing that back shot mate, it could look a hell of a lot better as you have good width right the way down the lats, it looks like you're hunching your shoulder forward too much, you need to open them out whilst still spreading the lats and you will appear much much wider :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Unfortunately my family suffers from extreme grumpy face syndrome, all the men have it lol. Serves a purpose as keeps people from pestering me as they won't make conversation unless it necessary, but I'm not actually moody
> 
> Always a positive just BEAST today!


I have the exact same syndrome, complete with deadly dagger eyes! But I am moody and super grumpy with it.


----------



## sxbarnes

It comes in handy when you see those charity people stopping you in the street. Grrrr:devil2:


----------



## liam0810

Looking big buddy! Think I might try that exercise you filmed tonight to finish me off.

How's hunger and stuff? Feeling good?


----------



## liam0810

P.s the greatest thing happened to me last night! Big lee gave me a set of keys for the gym so I can train whenever I want!


----------



## Suprakill4

Lat insertions are amazingly low. Mine start half way up my fcuking back!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Looking big buddy! Think I might try that exercise you filmed tonight to finish me off.
> 
> How's hunger and stuff? Feeling good?


Yea it's good, do about 6-8 reps per raise as its 18-24 total then and weight used is still adequate!

Hunger is ok but literally ten mins after I've eaten feel I could do the same again 

Gym strength going up well and little niggles subsiding abit which is good, pre workout slin at low dose from next week with volume of training upped to keep condition sensible.

Awesome on gym keys lucky Cnut! Be great for bank holidays and such as can still go without being interrupted.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Lat insertions are amazingly low. Mine start half way up my fcuking back!


I think both insertion points have there aesthetic advantages though mate, you hold a really good xframe with little waist, higher lats and big quads.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it's good, do about 6-8 reps per raise as its 18-24 total then and weight used is still adequate!
> 
> Hunger is ok but literally ten mins after I've eaten feel I could do the same again
> 
> Gym strength going up well and little niggles subsiding abit which is good, pre workout slin at low dose from next week with volume of training upped to keep condition sensible.
> 
> Awesome on gym keys lucky Cnut! Be great for bank holidays and such as can still go without being interrupted.


I'm like that with hunger, i can't remember the last time i've been full was! But its calmed down a little now. I dropped the pre workout slin and just doing a little bit bigger dose PWO instead. My strength is ok but nothing close to what i'm capable of, wont be hitting any PB's any time soon anyway!

Yeah mate you ever fancy a sunday session let me know!

Oh and might be doing liverpool for my bday on 10th Oct so come out, see if your brothers fancy it. i'll ask his lordship as well


----------



## Flanders

Hello mate, looking full and sharp, good place to be 6 weeks post show fella... Do you have a refeed weekly? How much weight have you gained since the show?


----------



## reza85

Looking good brah would love to get anothere session with u guys nothing brings out the best off me wen is compition


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I think both insertion points have there aesthetic advantages though mate, you hold a really good xframe with little waist, higher lats and big quads.


I hate my lats. They are pathetic how far up they start I would much rather have them low like yours. Look like wings ffs.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm like that with hunger, i can't remember the last time i've been full was! But its calmed down a little now. I dropped the pre workout slin and just doing a little bit bigger dose PWO instead. My strength is ok but nothing close to what i'm capable of, wont be hitting any PB's any time soon anyway!
> 
> Yeah mate you ever fancy a sunday session let me know!
> 
> Oh and might be doing liverpool for my bday on 10th Oct so come out, see if your brothers fancy it. i'll ask his lordship as well


Same here mate I'm slowly getting some strength back but still a ways off PB levels.

Hmmm I didn't fare too well with slin post training, I'm trying low dose pre with gh I think the theory behind pre workout slin is alot more beneficial.

Yea I need to get over I miss you 

Definately try sort the 10th out mate have a savage night out with you and your mates, try get big Elliott involved too the miserable cnut


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Hello mate, looking full and sharp, good place to be 6 weeks post show fella... Do you have a refeed weekly? How much weight have you gained since the show?


I've had a couple cheat meals mate but my food is at a decent level and like you as I've been a fatty before I gain back really fast, this prefer to keep things tight diet wise.

Piled it on pal was 83kg on stage I'm just about bang on 100kg now give or take, need to gain alot of size before Leeds show as will be hitting inter u90s and there is some class physiques in that line up always.


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Looking good brah would love to get anothere session with u guys nothing brings out the best off me wen is compition


Yea had a good time when down at crayford!

Where abouts you based? Ill definately let you know anytime I'm travelling!


----------



## Bad Alan

Lovely leg day 

Back squats superset/ leg presses; 120,140,160,120kg x 10 (superset160kgx10 leg presses)

Leg extensions superset/ ham curls 4 sets

Walking lunges 3 sets 50 reps bodyweight

Calves tri set;

Leg press x 20

Bodyweight step x 20

Bodyweight floor x 20

Run through 3 times

Dammmmn horrid workout again shocked how tough it is as seems so straightforward on paper 

Ruined, weekend off gym just fasted cardio!


----------



## Flanders

Bad Alan said:


> I've had a couple cheat meals mate but my food is at a decent level and like you as I've been a fatty before I gain back really fast, this prefer to keep things tight diet wise.
> 
> Piled it on pal was 83kg on stage I'm just about bang on 100kg now give or take, need to gain alot of size before Leeds show as will be hitting inter u90s and there is some class physiques in that line up always.


Crickey, looking good for the 17kg increase! But alot leaner than me to rebound from... So you're targeting the same show as me next year?


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Yea had a good time when down at crayford!
> 
> Where abouts you based? Ill definately let you know anytime I'm travelling!


I'm based in central london any time your down there give me shout ill get u some free passes for the gym.


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Crickey, looking good for the 17kg increase! But alot leaner than me to rebound from... So you're targeting the same show as me next year?


Cheers mate!

Yea I need the extra few months time out to grow mate and Leeds is 20mins from me so my local show!

Will be competing with a mate in same class hopefully (liam0810 off here) can't wait! Lots of work in the gym and the kitchen to do beforehand


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Yea I need the extra few months time out to grow mate and Leeds is 20mins from me so my local show!
> 
> Will be competing with a mate in same class hopefully (liam0810 off here) can't wait! Lots of work in the gym and the kitchen to do beforehand


Count me out then.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Count me out then.


Mateeeee inter u90s for me and for Liam too I think, get your ass up on stage we will all be horrible little moody prep ****ers together 

You'll love it honestly, knowing how much you like to punish yourself prep will suit you!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Mateeeee inter u90s for me and for Liam too I think, get your ass up on stage we will all be horrible little moody prep ****ers together
> 
> You'll love it honestly, knowing how much you like to punish yourself prep will suit you!


Depends on recovery time of my fractured wrist mate but its still my target. Wouldn't be anywhere near u90's anyway ill be doing classics so be awesome to see you and Liam there competing too. You can tan my a$$ while Liam tans my groin if that's ok. Ill return the favour lmao. Dutch will be glad to meet me too I'm sure


----------



## Suprakill4

On fact where is he anyway. I kind of miss him.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Depends on recovery time of my fractured wrist mate but its still my target. Wouldn't be anywhere near u90's anyway ill be doing classics so be awesome to see you and Liam there competing too. You can tan my a$$ while Liam tans my groin if that's ok. Ill return the favour lmao. Dutch will be glad to meet me too I'm sure


Yea I can only imagine your frustration pal, you'll come back better though mate but full recovery is a must as you know.

Even though you don't see it you could've done the extra couple weeks and competed this time after cutting, classics shape suits you and with your mindset will do well in a prep mentality. Just look at other classics winners and competitors you will more than hold your own.

Ill glaze you up mother ****er no problem  looking forward to it haha

Scott doesn't come on forums anymore really, not doing that much online coaching i dont think moved into other things and more in person. Still speak to him most days as does Liam I think, and he's happy with where we are going forward etc.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I can only imagine your frustration pal, you'll come back better though mate but full recovery is a must as you know.
> 
> Even though you don't see it you could've done the extra couple weeks and competed this time after cutting, classics shape suits you and with your mindset will do well in a prep mentality. Just look at other classics winners and competitors you will more than hold your own.
> 
> Ill glaze you up mother ****er no problem  looking forward to it haha
> 
> Scott doesn't come on forums anymore really, not doing that much online coaching i dont think moved into other things and more in person. Still speak to him most days as does Liam I think, and he's happy with where we are going forward etc.


Thanks for the kind words mate. It's not how I'm feeling at the minute though lol. Look horrendous but will fill out when back on it.

Yeah prep is what I'm best at mate, I just simply won't eat a gram over what I am told and I will do 10 seconds extra on planned cardio each day. A bit OCD really but it's how it should be.

Hahahaha get that glaze on lmao.

Be a fun day mate, just will try not to get too stressed so crack some jokes or something please to calm my nerves I will be absolutely sh1tting bricks, I'm afraid to do anything in public!! Mind you if having alcohol while pumping up ill prob be drunk and end up going out with no trunks on, always end up in the niff when drunk so stop me if I do this too lol. Can't wait for it deep down. Finally try show off what work I have put in to my family to try make them proud that's all I care about dont care about the result half as much.


----------



## Suprakill4

Can't you ask Scott to come on just once for an argument. It's boring without him lol. Glad he is doing well though genuinely.

Did he get torn muscle sorted. Bicep I think I remember reading?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks for the kind words mate. It's not how I'm feeling at the minute though lol. Look horrendous but will fill out when back on it.
> 
> Yeah prep is what I'm best at mate, I just simply won't eat a gram over what I am told and I will do 10 seconds extra on planned cardio each day. A bit OCD really but it's how it should be.
> 
> Hahahaha get that glaze on lmao.
> 
> Be a fun day mate, just will try not to get too stressed so crack some jokes or something please to calm my nerves I will be absolutely sh1tting bricks, I'm afraid to do anything in public!! Mind you if having alcohol while pumping up ill prob be drunk and end up going out with no trunks on, always end up in the niff when drunk so stop me if I do this too lol. Can't wait for it deep down. Finally try show off what work I have put in to my family to try make them proud that's all I care about dont care about the result half as much.


It all goes so fast on the day mate you'll be surprised there is no time to feel nervous etc as you're busy constantly, ill be there behind scenes as they don't allow coaches back at leeds and so will Liam so more than happy to help with anything and keep you focused.

You'll love the prep as you thrive on the discipline and dedication is not an issue, I really hope you go for it you deserve the experience its so rewarding and great to share with friends and family.


----------



## focus_and_win

big beast! whats macros like atm mate?

and are you on cycle?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Can't you ask Scott to come on just once for an argument. It's boring without him lol. Glad he is doing well though genuinely.
> 
> Did he get torn muscle sorted. Bicep I think I remember reading?


Was his pec after all he had to have numerous scans etc to find exact problem, he's just getting back to training now this last couple weeks.

His condition is still great and still holding about 17stone the buggar lol, coming up for Leeds show if alls well even more reason to get yourself over for the day


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> It all goes so fast on the day mate you'll be surprised there is no time to feel nervous etc as you're busy constantly, ill be there behind scenes as they don't allow coaches back at leeds and so will Liam so more than happy to help with anything and keep you focused.
> 
> You'll love the prep as you thrive on the discipline and dedication is not an issue, I really hope you go for it you deserve the experience its so rewarding and great to share with friends and family.


Cheers mate. Will be good to have your help and keep an eye on me. Hopefully Jim will get down for the weekend but sucks he cannot be back stage with me as so easy to mess up in those last hours!!!

I can't wait for the actual diet. So rewarding. Everyone at works seen my musclefood story so always asking me to show muscles now lmao. Legs come out in a meeting as had shorts on and lady nearly had heart attack she loved it so it'll be good to show them all some comp pics lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Was his pec after all he had to have numerous scans etc to find exact problem, he's just getting back to training now this last couple weeks.
> 
> His condition is still great and still holding about 17stone the buggar lol, coming up for Leeds show if alls well even more reason to get yourself over for the day


Sounds good least it's recovered/recovering. Thought of muscle tears petrifies me!!

I'm hoping to make it mate but can't commit to saying ill be there yet. Will be sure to come say help if I do though mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

focus_and_win said:


> big beast! whats macros like atm mate?
> 
> and are you on cycle?


Hahah cheers pal!

Just the peptide protocol that's a few posts back with a little gh so far, going to be adding pre workout slin and more gh next week.

Scott knows me very well so we are back to a similar diet set up that we have used before, had some very strange and different diet days through rebound and reverse dieting though. This is why I'm so pleased I've had scott around 24/7 as I've come out of prep pretty well I think and wouldn't have had a clue about the sort of diets he's used with me for the last few weeks!

ATM we are moderate fats and high protein and around 400g carbs a day (maybe just around 4k kcals) which only six weeks post show is pretty good I think. We will be dropping fats lower and changing carb timings with slin added, Scott has some really good protocols for its use involving different aminos, creatine and carb sources etc. looking forward to seeing what affects this has!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Cheers mate. Will be good to have your help and keep an eye on me. Hopefully Jim will get down for the weekend but sucks he cannot be back stage with me as so easy to mess up in those last hours!!!
> 
> I can't wait for the actual diet. So rewarding. Everyone at works seen my musclefood story so always asking me to show muscles now lmao. Legs come out in a meeting as had shorts on and lady nearly had heart attack she loved it so it'll be good to show them all some comp pics lol.


If you get in the condition you should be in which I've no doubt you will then for the hour or so jim won't be with you it's pretty hard to **** up mate, he will be able to tell you what to be eating those last few moments and we can just e there to remind and keep you focused backstage!

You can always say "been there done that" once you've done it mate. Got to do it at least once trust me on that


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> If you get in the condition you should be in which I've no doubt you will then for the hour or so jim won't be with you it's pretty hard to **** up mate, he will be able to tell you what to be eating those last few moments and we can just e there to remind and keep you focused backstage!
> 
> You can always say "been there done that" once you've done it mate. Got to do it at least once trust me on that


Ah if it's only an hour that's done then mate. Will prob just be nailing haribo and wine. God knows !!

Once I have done it once I imagine ill be competing every year.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah if it's only an hour that's done then mate. Will prob just be nailing haribo and wine. God knows !!
> 
> Once I have done it once I imagine ill be competing every year.


Yea you only need to go back to pump up and chill out before going on, rest of the time sit out front with jim!

I'm pretty sure you will be hooked lol I'm looking forward to it already but know I've got alot of work to do first now, got to knuckle down and get the improvements made.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yea you only need to go back to pump up and chill out before going on, rest of the time sit out front with jim!
> 
> I'm pretty sure you will be hooked lol I'm looking forward to it already but know I've got alot of work to do first now, got to knuckle down and get the improvements made.


Sounds good mate. Pumping up was serious hard work this last diet I was shattered and so dehydrated!!!!!

You will look mad with another years growth!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Pumping up was serious hard work this last diet I was shattered and so dehydrated!!!!!
> 
> You will look mad with another years growth!


I wouldn't know mate lol didn't get the chance to pump up due to **** up backstage by organisers, got called ten minutes notice 

Hoping so, ill be working my ass off to try make it happen!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Same here mate I'm slowly getting some strength back but still a ways off PB levels.
> 
> Hmmm I didn't fare too well with slin post training, I'm trying low dose pre with gh I think the theory behind pre workout slin is alot more beneficial.
> 
> Yea I need to get over I miss you
> 
> Definately try sort the 10th out mate have a savage night out with you and your mates, try get big Elliott involved too the miserable cnut


Yeah I might start running pre workout, reason I dropped it was that I had nowhere to keep the slin cold beforehand as I go straight from work.

Come when you want mate, gym session and a nandos. Standard!

Yep ill get it sorted for the 10th!


----------



## Flanders

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Yea I need the extra few months time out to grow mate and Leeds is 20mins from me so my local show!
> 
> Will be competing with a mate in same class hopefully (liam0810 off here) can't wait! Lots of work in the gym and the kitchen to do beforehand


Nice one, I shall see you there all being well... Classic class for me again, which at my age is probably where I'm staying! I've not been to Leeds before but I've heard it's a good turn out, especially with it being so close to the Brits.

Big off-season for you and plenty can be done.


----------



## LittleChris

liam0810 said:


> Yeah I might start running pre workout, reason I dropped it was that I had nowhere to keep the slin cold beforehand as I go straight from work.
> 
> Come when you want mate, gym session and a nandos. Standard!
> 
> Yep ill get it sorted for the 10th!


Slin doesn't need to be kept cold?


----------



## marknorthumbria

LittleChris said:


> Slin doesn't need to be kept cold?


U do have to keep the pens refrifgeraged or they lose potency eventually

I use FRIO wallets for my peps @liam0810 google that


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Nice one, I shall see you there all being well... Classic class for me again, which at my age is probably where I'm staying! I've not been to Leeds before but I've heard it's a good turn out, especially with it being so close to the Brits.
> 
> Big off-season for you and plenty can be done.


Yea it's always a good qualifier mate, where are you based? Ill be going this year as like I said only local and usually some good line ups.

Hopping so mate and like yourself jut aim to improve each outing and ill be happy!


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> U do have to keep the pens refrifgeraged or they lose potency eventually
> 
> I use FRIO wallets for my peps @liam0810 google that


I was always under this impression too that it needed to be, ill look those up aswell as the wallet I've got for peps is ****! Although I keep it in a fridge at work anyway.

@liam0810 get a mini fridge for your office? I've got one that's about a foot tall in my room and hit plugs in mains, invaluable!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Frio's are spot on bud I've had the same one for Years lol, it's good in my car boot all day. Not worth a risk ever taking anything into graft


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Frio's are spot on bud I've had the same one for Years lol, it's good in my car boot all day. Not worth a risk ever taking anything into graft


I'm sold then as would much rather keep in the car just incase !


----------



## Flanders

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it's always a good qualifier mate, where are you based? Ill be going this year as like I said only local and usually some good line ups.
> 
> Hopping so mate and like yourself jut aim to improve each outing and ill be happy!


I'm from the midlands, nr Derby so Leeds not too far, there are other shows more local like Birmingham and Leamington Spa but fancy the Leeds show.

That's it, year on year be better each time. I bought a 4 year membership at Bedford and plan to compete each year.

Are you being prepped by anyone?


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> I'm from the midlands, nr Derby so Leeds not too far, there are other shows more local like Birmingham and Leamington Spa but fancy the Leeds show.
> 
> That's it, year on year be better each time. I bought a 4 year membership at Bedford and plan to compete each year.
> 
> Are you being prepped by anyone?


It's a wise choice, I see Muscletalk and Leeds as two of the best qualifiers venue wise.

Yea I work with Scott Francis (dutch_scott) he's not everyone's cup of tea but we are good friends and he really puts alot of time in for me. Couldn't be happier with his services, keeps in contact multiple times a week and on the ball with changes etc.


----------



## Flanders

Bad Alan said:


> It's a wise choice, I see Muscletalk and Leeds as two of the best qualifiers venue wise.
> 
> Yea I work with Scott Francis (dutch_scott) he's not everyone's cup of tea but we are good friends and he really puts alot of time in for me. Couldn't be happier with his services, keeps in contact multiple times a week and on the ball with changes etc.


Great stuff, Leeds it is then... The reason for doing a later qualifier is wife is due baby number 6 in Jan so didn't want to start prep with a new born.

Yeah I've seen some of Scott's work before and most recently delivering a very lean RACK to stage. Also watched the documentary he did. It's vital to build that one on one relationship with the coach imo, keeping you motivated and inspired is key for me.


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Great stuff, Leeds it is then... The reason for doing a later qualifier is wife is due baby number 6 in Jan so didn't want to start prep with a new born.
> 
> Yeah I've seen some of Scott's work before and most recently delivering a very lean RACK to stage. Also watched the documentary he did. It's vital to build that one on one relationship with the coach imo, keeping you motivated and inspired is key for me.


Fuuuuarkkk me youve got some solid swimmers pal  number 6! Got your own fan club!

Massive congrats mate, great news and hope alls well on that front!

Agree 100% with the relationship between coach and client.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ummmm apologies in advance if you're prepping 







Still wasn't full. Conclusion I'm a fat bastard !


----------



## Suprakill4

That looks tasty mate!!!!!! Made me actually hungry for once but chicken and rice just aint gonna cut it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> That looks tasty mate!!!!!! Made me actually hungry for once but chicken and rice just aint gonna cut it.


It's not cutting it for me today either mate I'm hanging out my ****! Still managed to have eaten every meal so far though and last three are nice anyway!


----------



## TELBOR

Good lad!!

Knew I'd find food porn somewhere


----------



## LittleChris

Feeding the beast! Looks tasty where was that?


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Feeding the beast! Looks tasty where was that?


In Harrogate funnily enough mate! WHEN you qualify for brit finals we should all hit this place after for a meal  literally 2mins drive from finals venue

Called the "damn yankee" they do a 5lb burger challenge too that I've yet to attempt! (get your picture on the wall, tshirt etc)


----------



## LittleChris

Bad Alan said:


> In Harrogate funnily enough mate! WHEN you qualify for brit finals we should all hit this place after for a meal  literally 2mins drive from finals venue
> 
> Called the "damn yankee" they do a 5lb burger challenge too that I've yet to attempt! (get your picture on the wall, tshirt etc)


Seems like destiny!?

How much for the 3 course meal as thats substantial!


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Seems like destiny!?
> 
> How much for the 3 course meal as thats substantial!


Haha cant fight fate! Beats getting a burger king on way home like I did, although pretty sure dog **** tastes good after dieting 16 weeks+ 

Ummm think it'll of been about £25 although that dessert was the "magnificent 3 sharing platter" so around £20 a head if not being a greedy cnut lol. Good size burgers (12oz) thats the scooby snack with chilli, cheese, fried onions and bacon. You can add loads of extras too. Damn hungry again!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> It's not cutting it for me today either mate *I'm hanging out my *****! Still managed to have eaten every meal so far though and last three are nice anyway!


x2 lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> x2 lol


Haha mate I'm getting too old for this going out ****, worked all day today too! Pleased I've hit all my meals still. I'm hungry but cba eating, weird 

Not sitting down till bedtime as still got stuff to do and if I hit the sofa ill be fast asleep!

Up tomorrow morn just for cardio as gyms shut all day with it being bank holiday (don't even ask lol)


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest and triceps;

Incline barbell;

105kg x 6

115kg x 5,2,1 rest pause (+iso hold)

85kg x 15

Close grip bb;

100kg x 6

110,90,70kg triple drop

80kg x 13

Flat flyes to press 4 sets

Dips +10kg sets to failure with 20secs rest

Vbar tricep push downs

Calves was Ben Pakulski's routine again, mega high volume and no rest periods.

Really good workout although strength progression is slow on push for me compared to other workouts. Not too concerned just got to keep pushing, bodyweight was same last week as previous so with addition of insulin/gh pre workout should see a good rise this week and hopefully some good gym performances!

Deads tomorrow time to hit a proper working set I think


----------



## Glais

how you like the rest pause of the bench mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Glais said:


> how you like the rest pause of the bench mate?


It's good mate, I prefer drop sets to rest pause usually however RP does allow you to hit more reps at a high% of 1rm during a short period of time. I think all intensity techniques work well provided they are used correctly and not abused/just thrown in anywhere and everywhere.

Welcome btw


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Nice work


Hello sugar


----------



## liam0810

So how was Saturday mate?

Oh and how the fcuk do you start a new thread on this new tapatalk? Can't work the thing! It's took me 10mins to figure out how to do this!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So how was Saturday mate?
> 
> Oh and how the fcuk do you start a new thread on this new tapatalk? Can't work the thing! It's took me 10mins to figure out how to do this!


Alreeeet my little china doll !

Saturday I was a right offfffff lol too old for this ****! Knackered all day Sunday and Monday and had to work both, grabbed a disappointing 5/10 who was probably outside the size10 rule. Usual "oversized" girls try harder rule ummmm FAIL got a lazy seal who had to peel the super pants off. Didn't even splurge lol and been on clomid/proviron so ****ed off as would've drenched her! So good weekend haha 

No idea mate I hate tapatalk lol!! But laying on sofa or in bed on phone beats sitting at computer so have to put up with it.


----------



## reza85

What kind of rough cals ur working with now mate ? With going in to much detail


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> What kind of rough cals ur working with now mate ? With going in to much detail


Hi mate, back into normal diet for me now. High protein and carb's with low-ish fats, kcal totals around 3900 give or take. Still ramping kcal intake as and when metabolism can take it. Carb's will be on the rise as adding pre-workout insulin and bodyweight is not really moving much so gotta kick it up a gear and start getting BIG! Gear back in hopefully 4-6 weeks time too.

Two thing's I do and we have worked out; function better in the mornings with no carbs until roughly mid-day, high carbs before bed gives me good sleep and recovery seem's better.


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate, back into normal diet for me now. High protein and carb's with low-ish fats, kcal totals around 3900 give or take. Still ramping kcal intake as and when metabolism can take it. Carb's will be on the rise as adding pre-workout insulin and bodyweight is not really moving much so gotta kick it up a gear and start getting BIG! Gear back in hopefully 4-6 weeks time too.
> 
> Two thing's I do and we have worked out; function better in the mornings with no carbs until roughly mid-day, high carbs before bed gives me good sleep and recovery seem's better.


100% agree with ramping carbs up like layne says also 100% agree with carbs helping u sleep


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Alreeeet my little china doll !
> 
> Saturday I was a right offfffff lol too old for this ****! Knackered all day Sunday and Monday and had to work both, grabbed a disappointing 5/10 who was probably outside the size10 rule. Usual "oversized" girls try harder rule ummmm FAIL got a lazy seal who had to peel the super pants off. Didn't even splurge lol and been on clomid/proviron so ****ed off as would've drenched her! So good weekend haha
> 
> No idea mate I hate tapatalk lol!! But laying on sofa or in bed on phone beats sitting at computer so have to put up with it.


i figured it out in the end! a 5/10 and over size 10? That's not how we do it William!

Can't remember if i said but i had a bird turn up at 2.30am saturday morning on my door, so being the gentleman i am, i gave her accomodation for the night. in return she jumped on my c0ck and i proceeded to have dirty and quite aggressive sex! She was telling me to grip her by the throat and spit in her face, so again being the gentleman i am, i did as i was told. The biting was a bit too much when she wanted me to bite her to draw blood! Then Saturday i had another "friend" round and we had nice normal sex! Then Sunday i met that blondie from leeds. Actually i'm up your way sunday taking her out!

Where did you end up saturday? Just local! Next year you gotta come Pride, it was class!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> i figured it out in the end! a 5/10 and over size 10? That's not how we do it William!
> 
> Can't remember if i said but i had a bird turn up at 2.30am saturday morning on my door, so being the gentleman i am, i gave her accomodation for the night. in return she jumped on my c0ck and i proceeded to have dirty and quite aggressive sex! She was telling me to grip her by the throat and spit in her face, so again being the gentleman i am, i did as i was told. The biting was a bit too much when she wanted me to bite her to draw blood! Then Saturday i had another "friend" round and we had nice normal sex! Then Sunday i met that blondie from leeds. Actually i'm up your way sunday taking her out!
> 
> Where did you end up saturday? Just local! Next year you gotta come Pride, it was class!


Mwuahahaha that's how I roll!

Not making me feel any better abut it mate talking of angry sex with decent birds! Who the **** wants nice normal sex, weirdo that's reserved for girlfriends and birds you actually like should've bit a chunk out her back!

Harrogate for food with sister in law, show face local and wobbled to town.

Haha as long as you dress up pretty so I've got some arm candy for the night  that flowery top was epic lol!

Where you planning on going Sunday? Nice food?


----------



## liam0810

After friday nights bang i wanted a bit more normality on saturday night. Honestly it was getting that violent and debauched i thought i better film it just in case she tried to press charges!

mate that flowery top went down a right treat! should get yourself one. here's a few for you:

http://www.footasylum.com/hype-tie-dye-tshirt-077405/

http://www.footasylum.com/represent-water-colour-tshirt-077011/

http://www.footasylum.com/cuckoos-nest-botanical-flower-tshirt-077884/

http://www.footasylum.com/hype-tutti-frutti-flower-sub-tshirt-047712/

http://www.footasylum.com/hype-hula-hula-sub-tshirt-077403/

Might go The Alchemist in Trinity, took another bird there a few months ago and night ended well  Although she said she knows places so will let her choose.

How you feeling in yourself? When you getting bloods done? i went yesterday so should know next week


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Haha cant fight fate! Beats getting a burger king on way home like I did, although pretty sure dog **** tastes good after dieting 16 weeks+
> 
> Ummm think it'll of been about £25 although that dessert was the "magnificent 3 sharing platter" so around £20 a head if not being a greedy cnut lol. Good size burgers (12oz) thats the scooby snack with chilli, cheese, fried onions and bacon. You can add loads of extras too. Damn hungry again!


Am i invited along with missus, big jim and smallfornow? Sounds amazing and we will be at brits.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> i figured it out in the end! a 5/10 and over size 10? That's not how we do it William!
> 
> Can't remember if i said but i had a bird turn up at 2.30am saturday morning on my door, so being the gentleman i am, i gave her accomodation for the night. in return she jumped on my c0ck and i proceeded to have dirty and quite aggressive sex! She was telling me to grip her by the throat and spit in her face, so again being the gentleman i am, i did as i was told. The biting was a bit too much when she wanted me to bite her to draw blood! Then Saturday i had another "friend" round and we had nice normal sex! Then Sunday i met that blondie from leeds. Actually i'm up your way sunday taking her out!
> 
> Where did you end up saturday? Just local! Next year you gotta come Pride, it was class!


Mate you sound like Deuce Biggalow. You ought to charge for this sh1t. Biting to withdraw blood. WTF! lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate you sound like Deuce Biggalow. You ought to charge for this sh1t. Biting to withdraw blood. WTF! lol.


He would do but he's got a little willy.....


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate you sound like Deuce Biggalow. You ought to charge for this sh1t. Biting to withdraw blood. WTF! lol.


haha i know mate! Actually a girl i banged a bit a go i said was as tall as that bird in Duece haha! She's the one who fcked my throat up when she gripped me by it! And yeah the one from Friday loves it as aggressive as possible!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> After friday nights bang i wanted a bit more normality on saturday night. Honestly it was getting that violent and debauched i thought i better film it just in case she tried to press charges!
> 
> mate that flowery top went down a right treat! should get yourself one. here's a few for you:
> 
> http://www.footasylum.com/hype-tie-dye-tshirt-077405/
> 
> http://www.footasylum.com/represent-water-colour-tshirt-077011/
> 
> http://www.footasylum.com/cuckoos-nest-botanical-flower-tshirt-077884/
> 
> http://www.footasylum.com/hype-tutti-frutti-flower-sub-tshirt-047712/
> 
> http://www.footasylum.com/hype-hula-hula-sub-tshirt-077403/
> 
> Might go The Alchemist in Trinity, took another bird there a few months ago and night ended well  Although she said she knows places so will let her choose.
> 
> How you feeling in yourself? When you getting bloods done? i went yesterday so should know next week


Haha they are class! Too cool for me though I couldn't "wear" it like you do 

I'm sound mate! Got my left shoulder fixed and now ****ed my right one training back last week, very sore still so worked around it abit but will get on sorting it.

Keep me in the know! May need longer off as prep cycles are quite long and lots of tren use usually. Who knows have to wait and see what doc says ey?! If its for health reasons not using gear stay off, but the break will have done you a good clear out if you wanted to get back on should respond well.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Am i invited along with missus, big jim and smallfornow? Sounds amazing and we will be at brits.


Yea that'll be cool mate I'm sure we can all find somewhere to go eat that's not too packed!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yea that'll be cool mate I'm sure we can all find somewhere to go eat that's not too packed!


Sounds good mate!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> haha i know mate! Actually a girl i banged a bit a go i said was as tall as that bird in Duece haha! She's the one who fcked my throat up when she gripped me by it! And yeah the one from Friday loves it as aggressive as possible!


LOL, i would panic if a lass grabbed my through during sex. You certainly live a crazier life than me thats for sure. Must have every std going..... LOL.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate!


Ill drop you my number nearer the time so we can synchronise watches and rendezvous at a specified location


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Ill drop you my number nearer the time so we can synchronise watches and rendezvous at a specified location


Ok ill bring the lube. Unless your feeling brave.

Im sending your msm this week too mate havnt forgotton just no time to get to post office due to work so getting missus to take it on her day off placement.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ok ill bring the lube. Unless your feeling brave.
> 
> Im sending your msm this week too mate havnt forgotton just no time to get to post office due to work so getting missus to take it on her day off placement.


Spit is more than adequate no need to pussy foot around me!

And no worries mate, much appreciated!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:



> Spit is more than adequate no need to pussy foot around me!
> 
> And no worries mate, much appreciated!


HAHAHA!! Excellent 

No problem mate.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha they are class! Too cool for me though I couldn't "wear" it like you do
> 
> I'm sound mate! Got my left shoulder fixed and now ****ed my right one training back last week, very sore still so worked around it abit but will get on sorting it.
> 
> Keep me in the know! May need longer off as prep cycles are quite long and lots of tren use usually. Who knows have to wait and see what doc says ey?! If its for health reasons not using gear stay off, but the break will have done you a good clear out if you wanted to get back on should respond well.


i wanted to go back on in a couple weeks but Scott has said that we will do a 5 week mini cut naturally then get on course and grow!

I've pulled something in my lower back and have no idea how! Was killing me yesterday when trying to bench!



Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, i would panic if a lass grabbed my through during sex. You certainly live a crazier life than me thats for sure. Must have every std going..... LOL.


haha I'm dose free mate, i went for an MOT a couple months back and passed with flying colours!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHAHA!! Excellent
> 
> No problem mate.


Lube is for gays!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Lube is for gays!


I would say i offered the option because have a big johnson but i would be lying.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Lube is for gays!


Haha see post above  spit is more than adequate and gives a nice personal touch!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> i wanted to go back on in a couple weeks but Scott has said that we will do a 5 week mini cut naturally then get on course and grow!
> 
> I've pulled something in my lower back and have no idea how! Was killing me yesterday when trying to bench!
> 
> haha I'm dose free mate, i went for an MOT a couple months back and passed with flying colours!


Is your cut for butler gig yea?

Can't wait for you to get back on and start throwing some weights around mate. Still got alot of time to get the size on before next planned prep so wouldn't worry!

Just rest is and use ibuprofen pre workout so it dulls it abit. If its bad still in a week or so then might need looking at, tbh docs are useless with back problems anyway. No doubt its a self inflicted frogging injury lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Deadlift from floor; 220kg x 7






Barbell rows; 120,140,155kg x 8

Meadows rows; 40,50,60kg x 8

Shrugs; 140,160,180,200kg x 8

Hammer curls 10 x 10 with 20secs rest

Enjoying having deadlifts back in and pushing them now need to get some strength back! Everything up from previous workouts so pleased with that, gh+peps doing good job at keeping body fat down. Good job really as bodyweight stalled abit need more food added to keep gym progression good and moving forward.

Shoulder and rotator is in agony on other side now after getting one fixed lol, must go back for more acupuncture! Did this on chin ups last week I think, need to work on shoulder joint flexibility noticed squatting last week getting bar on back is a nightmare even with hands out really wide. Problems of getting bigger!


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice lifts will. Shoulders seem to take an age to repair. Well mine does


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Back day;
> 
> Deadlift from floor; 220kg x 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbell rows; 120,140,155kg x 8
> 
> Meadows rows; 40,50,60kg x 8
> 
> Shrugs; 140,160,180,200kg x 8
> 
> Hammer curls 10 x 10 with 20secs rest
> 
> Enjoying having deadlifts back in and pushing them now need to get some strength back! Everything up from previous workouts so pleased with that, gh+peps doing good job at keeping body fat down. Good job really as bodyweight stalled abit need more food added to keep gym progression good and moving forward.
> 
> Shoulder and rotator is in agony on other side now after getting one fixed lol, must go back for more acupuncture! Did this on chin ups last week I think, need to work on shoulder joint flexibility noticed squatting last week getting bar on back is a nightmare even with hands out really wide. Problems of getting bigger!


You strong cnut! Lovely deadlifting mate, Wait till you introduce aas again! Will be scary. Need to up my game big time with them!

How you finding the meadow rows?


----------



## C.Hill

Oh yeah, and I love throat grabbing too  @Suprakill4 you dunno what your missing, choke that bìtch ouutt!!


----------



## Keeks

mg: Well I caught up on the last few pages and think I maybe shouldn't have! mg: :lol:

Anyway, hope you've recovered after weekend, and glad your bad shoulders good, but shame your good shoulders bad! Get back to acupuncture! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Nice lifts will. Shoulders seem to take an age to repair. Well mine does


Yea mate shoulder/rotators have always plagued me with overuse injuries! I think it's because shoulder joint sees so much work as all pressing and pulling is going through it constantly.

Just a small speed bump that needs rehabbing and working around, it's no so bad I can't do slight variations to keep training moving in a positive direction.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> You strong cnut! Lovely deadlifting mate, Wait till you introduce aas again! Will be scary. Need to up my game big time with them!
> 
> How you finding the meadow rows?


Haha I love deadlifting, big personal goal is to hit a 7pl dead before next prep starts! PB is 280kg but was good for abit more on that day.

I love the meadows rows mate, great as one gym I train at DBS only go to 50s so using meadows rows can still work low rep sets. I like alot of JM training ideas, deadstop db rows are really good too!

Agree on the choking, nowt like dominating a bitch lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> mg: Well I caught up on the last few pages and think I maybe shouldn't have! mg: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, hope you've recovered after weekend, and glad your bad shoulders good, but shame your good shoulders bad! Get back to acupuncture! :thumb:


Haha Ill have to get on with getting it sorted now, luckily I can train around them as its not debilitating yet!

Feel free to join in the depraved chat and let us all know what you like


----------



## flinty90

280 pb deadlift nice bro very strong ...


----------



## reza85

Mate that is some good deadliftin


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> 280 pb deadlift nice bro very strong ...


Cheers brooooo working my way back up, still a way to go to get back to that!

Nice to "see" you about mate, hows thing's, training goals? Working away again now?


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Mate that is some good deadliftin


I'm trying mate! It's coming along nicely, head nearly exploded tonight on these though  Can't beat a good pressure headache from back day.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Haha Ill have to get on with getting it sorted now, luckily I can train around them as its not debilitating yet!
> 
> Feel free to join in the depraved chat and let us all know what you like


I couldn't possibly comment......I'm all sweet and innocent, positively angelic. :innocent: 

That's good you're not too hindered by it, just don't leave it to long, quicker you get it sorted, quicker full recovery is.


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers brooooo working my way back up, still a way to go to get back to that!
> 
> Nice to "see" you about mate, hows thing's, training goals? Working away again now?


 im good mate. Working away always lol.. Training is cut down at minute due to work. Doing lots of cardio in week then dropping a upper and lower body sessions in at weekend. Goals are to be match fit in 5 weeks to play hockey again this season bro. So all in all im sorted for now and executing plan best i can ;-)


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> im good mate. Working away always lol.. Training is cut down at minute due to work. Doing lots of cardio in week then dropping a upper and lower body sessions in at weekend. Goals are to be match fit in 5 weeks to play hockey again this season bro. So all in all im sorted for now and executing plan best i can ;-)


Pretty brutal sport hockey, dad used to play at a good level. I always thought it was a bunch of men running round in skirts  seen some nasty injuries occur!

Good to see prioritising and goals set though mate, I know I'm lucky to be able to devote as much time as I do to this hobby. Nice to see you fitting it in still!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Is your cut for butler gig yea?
> 
> Can't wait for you to get back on and start throwing some weights around mate. Still got alot of time to get the size on before next planned prep so wouldn't worry!
> 
> Just rest is and use ibuprofen pre workout so it dulls it abit. If its bad still in a week or so then might need looking at, tbh docs are useless with back problems anyway. No doubt its a self inflicted frogging injury lol.


yeah mate it is. also i think a 5 week mini diet will set me up for a proper rebound as i didnt do one really after my show due to wanting to stay ripped for maga! I'm relaxed about the time period i have to get the extra muscle on. i think i wont need to start prep till early July so that gives me 8 months to get an extra 5-10kg on. should do it!

Yeah it will be my own fault i've hurt it, just wish it was like from deading 300KG instead of p1ssed up antics!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> yeah mate it is. also i think a 5 week mini diet will set me up for a proper rebound as i didnt do one really after my show due to wanting to stay ripped for maga! I'm relaxed about the time period i have to get the extra muscle on. i think i wont need to start prep till early July so that gives me 8 months to get an extra 5-10kg on. should do it!
> 
> Yeah it will be my own fault i've hurt it, just wish it was like from deading 300KG instead of p1ssed up antics!


Yea like a "prime" before starting a cycle, always believed that's the best way to do it. Early July would be 9-10 week prep so depends how lean you stay. I would rather do a very slow 16 week prep even though I was ready very early this time.

My goal too mate 5-10kg on before prep hopefully and not too bad condition.

Haha I don't know mate both ways of injuring your back are cool, punishing a little slut with abit of s+m or deadlifting 300kg. Either way


----------



## liam0810

I thought it would be 2nd week in September so that means if i started 1st week in july that would be 11 weeks. Maybe i'll start the last week in june so it 12 weeks as that will be enough for me i think.

yeah am hoping condition is decent by time of prep, dont wanna get too fat again!

She's pestering for another session this weekend but i can't be bothered. the bird i had "normal" nookie with on Saturday has been emailing me telling me how she's got a big bag of sex toys and is getting sharp nails tomorrow to scratch all my back! All girls are debauched! I just want a nice wholesome girl who i can settle down with. Actually we know thats not true!

Thinking Liverpool on 12th October for my bday. Scott said he's up for it. Gonna get numbers and maybe book a booth at Circo Bar for us all. I love scouse birds!


----------



## Ash1981

Hows it going Jas?

Still growing mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I thought it would be 2nd week in September so that means if i started 1st week in july that would be 11 weeks. Maybe i'll start the last week in june so it 12 weeks as that will be enough for me i think.
> 
> yeah am hoping condition is decent by time of prep, dont wanna get too fat again!
> 
> She's pestering for another session this weekend but i can't be bothered. the bird i had "normal" nookie with on Saturday has been emailing me telling me how she's got a big bag of sex toys and is getting sharp nails tomorrow to scratch all my back! All girls are debauched! I just want a nice wholesome girl who i can settle down with. Actually we know thats not true!
> 
> Thinking Liverpool on 12th October for my bday. Scott said he's up for it. Gonna get numbers and maybe book a booth at Circo Bar for us all. I love scouse birds!


Sign me up captain, we all love a scouse bird 

You just bring the filth out in them mate, take it as a compliment lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> Hows it going Jas?
> 
> Still growing mate?


Haha yea I'm good mate, couple shoulder niggles but other than that life and training is A-ok 

I'm at my usual sticking point of around 100kg, going to have to chunk up and push past it lol.

You good? How's training?


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Db presses 5 sets 20 reps, 45secs rest

Side,front,rear raise tri set 4 sets 8 reps each

Machine press fst7 style (12-8 reps) 30secs rest

Very brief routine but intense with the short rest periods so really pumps and kills lol.

Going to take a rest day tomorrow as feeling really beat up, have done three in a row due to bank holiday meaning gym shut Monday. Would've usually had Wednesday off between back and shoulders but had to cram it in. Was going to get it all done in week like usual and take normal weekend off, will mean a sub par leg session tomorrow though as lower back is very tender from deadlifts yesterday and doubt it'll be recovered for squats tomorrow!

If anyone lives within an hour of Leeds and fancies leg training Saturday drop me a PM could do with a training partner and will drive to your gym 

Peace!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders;
> 
> Db presses 5 sets 20 reps, 45secs rest
> 
> Side,front,rear raise tri set 4 sets 8 reps each
> 
> Machine press fst7 style (12-8 reps) 30secs rest
> 
> Very brief routine but intense with the short rest periods so really pumps and kills lol.
> 
> Going to take a rest day tomorrow as feeling really beat up, have done three in a row due to bank holiday meaning gym shut Monday. Would've usually had Wednesday off between back and shoulders but had to cram it in. Was going to get it all done in week like usual and take normal weekend off, will mean a sub par leg session tomorrow though as lower back is very tender from deadlifts yesterday and doubt it'll be recovered for squats tomorrow!
> 
> If anyone lives within an hour of Leeds and fancies leg training Sunday drop me a PM could do with a training partner and will drive to your gym
> 
> Peace!


Ah I'm reasonably close to Leeds but having to go "shopping" this sunday  didnt realise you were relatively close tho mate, other time defo


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Ah I'm reasonably close to Leeds but having to go "shopping" this sunday  didnt realise you were relatively close tho mate, other time defo


Good job I meant to say Saturday then  I'm at work Sunday **** knows why I wrote that lol.

Definately mate another time, where bouts you from? I'd love a good DC sesh


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Good job I meant to say Saturday then  I'm at work Sunday **** knows why I wrote that lol.
> 
> Definately mate another time, where bouts you from? I'd love a good DC sesh


Derby mate, not too far, you'll have to give me chance to get my weights up first pal


----------



## Ash1981

Bad Alan said:


> Haha yea I'm good mate, couple shoulder niggles but other than that life and training is A-ok
> 
> I'm at my usual sticking point of around 100kg, going to have to chunk up and push past it lol.
> 
> You good? How's training?


Good to hear mate

Yea just getting back into it, back on here etc.

Gonna do some with work with James Watts bit like Supra is

You still with Scott?


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Derby mate, not too far, you'll have to give me chance to get my weights up first pal


Need mine up too mate dont worry lol! We can be weaklings together for now


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> Good to hear mate
> 
> Yea just getting back into it, back on here etc.
> 
> Gonna do some with work with James Watts bit like Supra is
> 
> You still with Scott?


Awesome mate, you've worked with Jim before iirc? Journal going up?

Kieran has done really well with Jim even with his speed bumps, impressed with how he works with Jim and wish you all the best again!

Yea I am mate, will be for as long as I feel he has time for me. He doesn't do much work with bodybuilders I don't think anymore and doesn't come on here either ATM. Alls well on that front though still in contact most days, just made a couple of changes this week so time to push on!


----------



## Ash1981

Bad Alan said:


> Awesome mate, you've worked with Jim before iirc? Journal going up?
> 
> Kieran has done really well with Jim even with his speed bumps, impressed with how he works with Jim and wish you all the best again!
> 
> Yea I am mate, will be for as long as I feel he has time for me. He doesn't do much work with bodybuilders I don't think anymore and doesn't come on here either ATM. Alls well on that front though still in contact most days, just made a couple of changes this week so time to push on!


Yea i have mate lol. I keep fcking off and then coming back. Think he must love me

Yea K has done really well with the miserable fck lol. Biggest problem is money, esp with new house and twin girls, its a struggle.

Will start a journal on Sunday for starting with Jimbo on the 1st

Whats Scott up to then?

Is he still training himself?


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> Yea i have mate lol. I keep fcking off and then coming back. Think he must love me
> 
> Yea K has done really well with the miserable fck lol. Biggest problem is money, esp with new house and twin girls, its a struggle.
> 
> Will start a journal on Sunday for starting with Jimbo on the 1st
> 
> Whats Scott up to then?
> 
> Is he still training himself?


Good to see you've got priorities right though mate!

Just working mate he's on twitter 24/7 so won't have time for here lol! Yea he had a slight pec tear about four weeks back and he's just getting back into it now, he's done with the size game atm doing alot more athletic and performance based training. It's cool and impressive, pleased he is tbf as injuries are hard to recover from at his advanced age haha and he was picking a few up regularly. That training is not for me id rather try be a hugeeeeee bastard 

Ill keep an eye out for journal!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders;
> 
> Db presses 5 sets 20 reps, 45secs rest
> 
> Side,front,rear raise tri set 4 sets 8 reps each
> 
> Machine press fst7 style (12-8 reps) 30secs rest
> 
> Very brief routine but intense with the short rest periods so really pumps and kills lol.
> 
> Going to take a rest day tomorrow as feeling really beat up, have done three in a row due to bank holiday meaning gym shut Monday. Would've usually had Wednesday off between back and shoulders but had to cram it in. Was going to get it all done in week like usual and take normal weekend off, will mean a sub par leg session tomorrow though as lower back is very tender from deadlifts yesterday and doubt it'll be recovered for squats tomorrow!
> 
> If anyone lives within an hour of Leeds and fancies leg training Saturday drop me a PM could do with a training partner and will drive to your gym
> 
> Peace!


When I'm done with this season you can bob over for a girl's leg session if you fancy it? I'm only about an hour away from Leeds. Might be a girls leg session but I do get all serious when I'm training legs and can do a tough a$$ session :angry: (That's my leg session face)


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> When I'm done with this season you can bob over for a girl's leg session if you fancy it? I'm only about an hour away from Leeds. Might be a girls leg session but I do get all serious when I'm training legs and can do a tough a$$ session :angry: (That's my leg session face)


Foooooor suuuuureee  I enjoy any training style and ill probably be a big lump by then so getting my ass kicked "girl style" with one of your horrible leg workouts will be a nice change up!


----------



## Queenie

Girls leg sessions rule  

Then you can do my girls shoulder session, followed by lots of cursing  x


----------



## Keeks

Cool, get your leggings on and we'll have a girly leg and shoulder session!


----------



## Ash1981

Bad Alan said:


> Good to see you've got priorities right though mate!
> 
> Just working mate he's on twitter 24/7 so won't have time for here lol! Yea he had a slight pec tear about four weeks back and he's just getting back into it now, he's done with the size game atm doing alot more athletic and performance based training. It's cool and impressive, pleased he is tbf as injuries are hard to recover from at his advanced age haha and he was picking a few up regularly. That training is not for me id rather try be a hugeeeeee bastard
> 
> Ill keep an eye out for journal!


lol fair play mate


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Girls leg sessions rule
> 
> Then you can do my girls shoulder session, followed by lots of cursing  x


Arghhhh id actually probably be using same weights as you on one of your shoulder days lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Cool, get your leggings on and we'll have a girly leg and shoulder session!


Yeaaaaa pink ones lol! although you'll have to cover up with baggies as can't be having distractions


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> When I'm done with this season you can bob over for a girl's leg session if you fancy it? I'm only about an hour away from Leeds. Might be a girls leg session but I do get all serious when I'm training legs and can do a tough a$$ session :angry: (That's my leg session face)





Bad Alan said:


> Foooooor suuuuureee  I enjoy any training style and ill probably be a big lump by then so getting my ass kicked "girl style" with one of your horrible leg workouts will be a nice change up!





RXQueenie said:


> Girls leg sessions rule
> 
> Then you can do my girls shoulder session, followed by lots of cursing  x


How about you all come and do a chest session.... i'll show you girls how its done


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> How about you all come and do a chest session.... i'll show you girls how its done


How about I show you how a chest session is done


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> How about I show you how a chest session is done


Good luck son


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> How about you all come and do a chest session.... i'll show you girls how its done


Ummm eerrrr arghhhh immmmm busy chest day 

What's your weakest body part lol?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yeaaaaa pink ones lol! although you'll have to cover up with baggies as can't be having distractions


Nope, leg sessions are always done in leggings. 



Chelsea said:


> How about you all come and do a chest session.... i'll show you girls how its done


Ok you can head up the chest session, I'll sort the glute session!


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> How about I show you how a chest session is done


Yea ill leave phil to his 4pl benches thanks 

Anyone's more than welcome at mine or like I say it's within an hour of me ill drive. Always enjoyed training in different environments !


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Good luck son


Mistake inviting Claire on chest day for you, you wouldn't have the best chest in the room anymore!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> How about you all come and do a chest session.... i'll show you girls how its done


I don't train chest  You three have fun lol


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Mistake inviting Claire on chest day for you, you wouldn't have the best chest in the room anymore!


Ha! Love this comment 

(and it's true  )


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Nope, leg sessions are always done in leggings.
> 
> Ok you can head up the chest session, *I'll sort the glute session*!


This may just turn out to be a spectator sport for me 



Bad Alan said:


> Mistake inviting Claire on chest day for you, you wouldn't have the best chest in the room anymore!


Oh sh1t I forgot about her new bangers........might have to be back then, 260kg deadlifts anyone?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Good luck son


best incline dumbbell press for reps takes the win!? :thumb:

flat bench Is the devil


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Nope, leg sessions are always done in leggings.


Guess I'd be ok with that


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> best incline dumbbell press for reps takes the win!? :thumb:
> 
> flat bench Is the devil


Ive had the 60's up on incline and I clean them up  think I got a PB of 7

I will not have that said about my one and only true love that is the flat bench, its amazing!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> This may just turn out to be a spectator sport for me
> 
> Oh sh1t I forgot about her new bangers........might have to be back then, 260kg deadlifts anyone?


Why stop deadlifting when you're still warming up? Sorry phil but I've got you there once back into them


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Why stop deadlifting when you're still warming up? Sorry phil but I've got you there once back into them


Haha fine I shall start doing them, I reckon I could still easily pull a 200kg even though I haven't done it since before my show so that's a good 6 months


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> This may just turn out to be a spectator sport for me
> 
> Oh sh1t I forgot about her new bangers........might have to be back then, 260kg deadlifts anyone?


Ha ha, you just want to watch Bad Alan in his pink leggings. :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> Guess I'd be ok with that


Good stuff, I will cause you some pain though, my ham & glutes are in bits today after last nights session, job well done me thinks! :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Ive had the 60's up on incline and I clean them up  think I got a PB of 7
> 
> I will not have that said about my one and only true love that is the flat bench, its amazing!


70kg for 15 reps on incline dbs here ha

but flat bench tore my peck! the cvnt! asked some doyle to spot me three years ago and he lifted up one side more than the other and it was enough to make a little tear pressing 3 plates,

now i never go past 3 plates on flat bench just out of fear


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, you just want to watch Bad Alan in his pink leggings. :lol:
> 
> Good stuff, I will cause you some pain though, my ham & glutes are in bits today after last nights session, job well done me thinks! :thumb:


I'm wise to Phils games don't worry, I won't be bending down to get plates in his vicinity !

Cowboy shuffle on today lol?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha fine I shall start doing them, I reckon I could still easily pull a 200kg even though I haven't done it since before my show so that's a good 6 months


I may have pulled that for an easy 8 first week back, although not going to start a d1ck waving contest with you as just pop up a side chest shot and game over


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, you just want to watch Bad Alan in his pink leggings. :lol:
> 
> Good stuff, I will cause you some pain though, my ham & glutes are in bits today after last nights session, job well done me thinks! :thumb:


Hmmm not quite the view I wanted :confused1:



marknorthumbria said:


> 70kg for 15 reps on incline dbs here ha
> 
> but flat bench tore my peck! the cvnt! asked some doyle to spot me three years ago and he lifted up one side more than the other and it was enough to make a little tear pressing 3 plates,
> 
> now i never go past 3 plates on flat bench just out of fear


Videoorno70kgdumbellpressfor15reps 



Bad Alan said:


> I'm wise to Phils games don't worry, I won't be bending down to get plates in his vicinity !
> 
> Cowboy shuffle on today lol?


However wise you think you are I will still get you 



Bad Alan said:


> I may have pulled that for an easy 8 first week back, although not going to start a d1ck waving contest with you as just pop up a side chest shot and game over


Hahahaha what on earth do you mean :whistling:



:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Sign me up captain, we all love a scouse bird
> 
> You just bring the filth out in them mate, take it as a compliment lol!


haha mate with this one i've been very tame, mainly down to PCT i think! So she's the one who started it! Might drive to hers tonight after i've been out and see how dirty she can be! might bring a knife and some duct tape and properly fcuk this sh1t up!

You out this weekend mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm not quite the view I wanted :confused1:
> 
> Videoorno70kgdumbellpressfor15reps
> 
> However wise you think you are I will still get you
> 
> Hahahaha what on earth do you mean :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 134495
> 
> 
> :lol:


That and the side tri shot are mint from your last show.

This view haha?


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> That and the side tri shot are mint from your last show.
> 
> This view haha?


I think we have gone to far with this game for 10:20am hahahahahaha!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I think we have gone to far with this game for 10:20am hahahahahaha!


Lmao yea and I'm nearly smashing my car up every two mins playing on my phone driving !


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I think we have gone to far with this game for 10:20am hahahahahaha!


In my defence you took it to a place I can't compete with so had to shut you up somehow


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> In my defence you took it to a place I can't compete with so had to shut you up somehow


Hahaha by trying to show me ur chocolate starfish haha! Well played


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha by trying to show me ur chocolate starfish haha! Well played


Didn't ****ing complain last time !


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> That and the side tri shot are mint from your last show.
> 
> This view haha?


This view?


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I think we have gone to far with this game for 10:20am hahahahahaha!


awww i was just gonna join in!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and let me get back on the test & tren and i'll give any of you a run for your money when it comes to pressing!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Oh and let me get back on the test & tren and i'll give any of you a run for your money when it comes to pressing!


Ill vouch for you on that mate


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ill vouch for you on that mate


Not at the moment though, I'm as weak as a smack head! Struggled with the 57's the other day and I usually throw them up on flat!

6 weeks and boom!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I'm wise to Phils games don't worry, I won't be bending down to get plates in his vicinity !
> 
> Cowboy shuffle on today lol?


 :crying: Not exactly cowboy shuffle, more like a disabled scorpion walk! :laugh:



Bad Alan said:


> That and the side tri shot are mint from your last show.
> 
> This view haha?


Loving the Friday pic whoring!! Good work fellas! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Loving the Friday pic whoring!! Good work fellas! :thumb:


Join in itll make you feel better


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Join in itll make you feel better


 :sneaky2: Really?! Nope, just enjoying you guys pic whoring, that's making me feel better thank you very much!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Was going to push to the weekend as its fourth day I've trained in a row, but my little brother was training and I don't trust him to kill himself without me there  went in and ****ed **** up!

Front squats; 80,90,100,110kg x 10

Leg presses 5 sets 10

Hamstring curls 4 sets 8 reps and isometric hold with db after last set

Leg extensions 4 sets forced reps last 2 sets

Lunges walking bodyweight 3 sets 25reps per side

Calves tri set;

Leg press weighted 20 reps

Bodyweight off step 20 reps

Bodyweight off floor 20 reps

Ran through 4 times with 30 secs between sets

Had to do front squats as shoulder injury means I can't get the bar on my back to do regular squats. Tried to and got really ****ed off and almost walked out but cracked on and had a really good workout. Dripping with sweat (see pic lol) and legs brutalised;



Shattereddd very long work week for me done seven days straight, back to 50-60hour weeks sucks balls but works busy with school holidays! Got a day off tomorrow so can chill and not do food prep tonight  sad that this makes me so happy haha!

Cardio tomorrow should be fun on sore legs!


----------



## Ash1981

Your commitment to your cause is top mate

Is the reason why your getting on so well


----------



## Flanders

Some seriously long hours to fit in around this lifestyle... must be tough during prep?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Amazing work ethic in here Will, see big things for you over next 6-12 months. Keep it going


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Some seriously long hours to fit in around this lifestyle... must be tough during prep?


Being that work is in catering it adds an interesting element to prep  I've been around food like that so long that I just switch off to that side of things though and having been obese most my life I never really cheat at any time of year anyway lol.

The last I'd say four weeks of prep were tough I won't lie as its on feet for like 8 hours, break for gym then back to finish off for 3-4 hours. Lead legs and trying to rush about dont go together! But everyone has it the same and its a personal choice, I always think anyone who competes must hate themselves in some way ha. Worked till three days out, ill be booking a week off next time!

Offseason and eating decent amount of food it's just routine though, extra hours needed come from less sleep. Do question it sometimes when have no time to watch tv and chill with mates as by the time home, eat, food prep etc its bedtime.

Apologies for long ass post lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Amazing work ethic in here Will, see big things for you over next 6-12 months. Keep it going


Here's to hoping so mate! Got a couple of shoulder issues that are holding me back from certain moves but can work around it ATM so hopefully clear up soon enough.

How's the sciatica? Anything back related is a nightmare for training so fingers crossed it eases for you soon. How's working with Paul so far despite this? He seems to be very on the ball with helping people work around issues.


----------



## sxbarnes

How's your chest training been doing whilst having this shoulder injury. Have you juggled the exercises about and which can't you do now.

Had an idea this morning and squirted some of that magnesium spray on my shoulder. Its holding up very nicely so far. Will know better when I train chest.


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> How's your chest training been doing whilst having this shoulder injury. Have you juggled the exercises about and which can't you do now.
> 
> Had an idea this morning and squirted some of that magnesium spray on my shoulder. Its holding up very nicely so far. Will know better when I train chest.


Chest and shoulders isn't as painful as back tbh, I can't dip or wide bench but if I alter rom and elbow angle then I can train around it fine and still with maximal weights. Pull-ups and shrugs were very painful on back day and can't back squat as arms won't go behind head.

Takes alot of rotator and shoulder warm ups then its bearable, probably being abit stupid and impatient but I'm not willing to rest it as want to keep pushing on.

Magnesium oil rubbed into shoulders sounds good tbh, check back with your observation please after next sesh!


----------



## sxbarnes

Cheers matey. Your pull must be the other side to mine. Did back squats today OK. Perhaps if I did front squats I'd fall over. Will report back


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers matey. Your pull must be the other side to mine. Did back squats today OK. Perhaps if I did front squats I'd fall over. Will report back


Yea I think i can pinpoint mine to stretching my lats on underhand chins after a set in the hang position, so different hand position to a bench etc.

Look forward to it, hopefully it works! on this theory I may try rubbing some deep heat into the area before workouts, seen John meadows uses some sort of heat spray on his joints before training.


----------



## sxbarnes

We all love john meadows! Yay


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> We all love john meadows! Yay


Yeaaaa man 

JM and Ben Pakulski two favourite YouTube channels. Ben gives alot of quality info out!


----------



## sxbarnes

Oh didn't know the other two. Just read Johns stuff on t muscle.

Cheers will have a look


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Oh didn't know the other two. Just read Johns stuff on t muscle.
> 
> Cheers will have a look


Definitely look Ben pakulski up on his actual channel if youre interested which is just "benjamin pakulski" and keep checking back puts up some great stuff.


----------



## Ash1981

So you work in catering then mate, you must prep decent food

Pred nutrition do a joint spray that may be of use


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Here's to hoping so mate! Got a couple of shoulder issues that are holding me back from certain moves but can work around it ATM so hopefully clear up soon enough.
> 
> How's the sciatica? Anything back related is a nightmare for training so fingers crossed it eases for you soon. How's working with Paul so far despite this? He seems to be very on the ball with helping people work around issues.


Shoulders can be a pain too, used in so many things but seems like you're finding ways around it.

It's a bastard tbh mate, fine when I'm walking around but as soon as I sit for 5 mins or so it all seizes up and takea a while to free up again.

It's been going great up to now. Only 3 weeks in but enjoying the training and diet is fine at the moment. Hopefully be back to upper body stuff by next Monday or so. Won't push it though as can't risk a relapse as that would be properly annoying.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> So you work in catering then mate, you must prep decent food
> 
> Pred nutrition do a joint spray that may be of use


Yea family is in it bistro and fish and chip takeaways, they are the real test of willpower the smell is awesome 

I can cook but stick to bulk pans of chilli and chicken with tomatoes/mixed herbs. Plus side is have access to quality meats and things just take them from work lol, fridge is never empty!

I reckon it will be the one sxbarnes is talkin about, saw an article on magnesium oil spray for joints so waiting to hear his verdict on it! Take the usual stuff for joint care but this is just a slight injury and hopefully only temporary, although shoulder issues are a bastard long term so fingers crossed it heals well.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders can be a pain too, used in so many things but seems like you're finding ways around it.
> 
> It's a bastard tbh mate, fine when I'm walking around but as soon as I sit for 5 mins or so it all seizes up and takea a while to free up again.
> 
> It's been going great up to now. Only 3 weeks in but enjoying the training and diet is fine at the moment. Hopefully be back to upper body stuff by next Monday or so. Won't push it though as can't risk a relapse as that would be properly annoying.
> 
> Onwards and upwards!


Yea backs and nerves really want taking care of before full service is resumed! I fractured discs in my spine a couple years back, put me out a good few months!

As soon as thats gtg you'll be off and running, really like the work Paul does clever guy. If you put the time in I'm sure youll see the results you're after


----------



## Ash1981

Yea they are a proper **** if you cant shake them


----------



## Bad Alan

New changes emailed over, upped frequency on training and slightly lower volume per session. Looks good want to go train now lol, diet switch up too, some fats out and protein upped.

Deads are in and ready to smash them up this week but got to wait till Friday


----------



## Flanders

What's wrong with the shoulder mate?


----------



## sxbarnes

Upped frequency? How many days last week?


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> What's wrong with the shoulder mate?


Rotators are very painful/sore did it on chins a couple weeks ago just a strain i think, few exercises are out but im working around it. Ill be damned if its going to stop me progressing


----------



## CJ

Knackered at the mo but will have a good catch up on this tomorrow buddy


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Upped frequency? How many days last week?


Moved to 5 from 4 but change of split;

Mon- chest shoulders tris

Tues- legs

Weds- back bis

Thurs- chest shoulders tris

Fri- back (deadlift focus) bis

Mix of rep ranges and heavy/light days


----------



## sxbarnes

Alright mate I get the idea I think:thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

Is that how it stays every week or do you start on legs next Monday


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> Is that how it stays every week or do you start on legs next Monday


That's the rotation every week as deadlift day hits legs abit too, main focus is bringing chest/shoulder/tris up so they are getting hit more frequently but same-ish volume over the week.

Legs take a long time to recover for me so just keeping volume decent and hitting once a week.


----------



## Ash1981

Bad Alan said:


> That's the rotation every week as deadlift day hits legs abit too, main focus is bringing chest/shoulder/tris up so they are getting hit more frequently but same-ish volume over the week.
> 
> Legs take a long time to recover for me so just keeping volume decent and hitting once a week.


Sensible soccer approach that mate

Hate legs myself though


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Rotators are very painful/sore did it on chins a couple weeks ago just a strain i think, few exercises are out but im working around it. Ill be damned if its going to stop me progressing


Right shoulder seems to be a real weakness for me..

I think I'll just have to be very conscious of the way I train it in future.

So leeds will be the next show Will ?? Doing bikini again ? Or hoping the years bulking will see you right for bodyfitness.

Maybe compete with that fat bastatd @Keeks


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> Sensible soccer approach that mate
> 
> Hate legs myself though


Favourite day of the week for me


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Right shoulder seems to be a real weakness for me..
> 
> I think I'll just have to be very conscious of the way I train it in future.
> 
> So leeds will be the next show Will ?? Doing bikini again ? Or hoping the years bulking will see you right for bodyfitness.
> 
> Maybe compete with that fat bastatd @Keeks


Oh how I've missed you CJ! :angry:

And I'm not fat, I'm big boned and curvy! :tongue:


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Right shoulder seems to be a real weakness for me..
> 
> I think I'll just have to be very conscious of the way I train it in future.
> 
> So leeds will be the next show Will ?? Doing bikini again ? Or hoping the years bulking will see you right for bodyfitness.
> 
> Maybe compete with that fat bastatd @Keeks


Yea same for me too mate now, mines weird though as pull-ups/pull downs hurt more than presses.

Hahah yea Leeds mate gives me lots of time to get chunky offseason  you can help me pick out my heels!


----------



## Bad Alan

Push workout 1;

Incline barbell bench;

115kg x 8,2,1 (rest pause)

85kg x 20

Smith shoulder press;

110kg x 8,3,1 (rest pause)

80kg x 24

Close grip bb;

110kg x 6,2,1 (rest pause)

80kg x 17

Calves was 10 reps weighted followed by 10 reps from floor. Repeated 10 times with no rest between sets.

Really good workout, low volume but knackered now. Still weak as **** but as long as progress each week I'm happy. Diet changes have been good kcals probably the same I reckon but more carbs, liking the slin addition pre workout.


----------



## Ash1981

It's abit like dc then


----------



## LittleChris

Nice lower volume session there and well laid out with compounds. How do you run slin pre and what carbs/supps you using around the active period? Got my own protocol devised for offseason but need to do a little more research before implementknf it. Never used the stuff consistently before TBH. Carmac bars featured on Saturday cheat by the way. God they were good! Ben and Jerry's as well. What flavours you like the most woth your warm brownies? I noticed Sainsburys do their own equivalent of B and J for fraction of price. Question is worth risking it and being disappointed! Stakes are high on cheat meal as you know!


----------



## Goodfella

LittleChris said:


> Nice lower volume session there and well laid out with compounds. How do you run slin pre and what carbs/supps you using around the active period? Got my own protocol devised for offseason but need to do a little more research before implementknf it. Never used the stuff consistently before TBH. Carmac bars featured on Saturday cheat by the way. God they were good! Ben and Jerry's as well. What flavours you like the most woth your warm brownies? I noticed Sainsburys do their own equivalent of B and J for fraction of price. Question is worth risking it and being disappointed! Stakes are high on cheat meal as you know!


Haagen Dazs is the only one that even comes close to B & J, invest wisely mate, never skimp on a cheat


----------



## LittleChris

Goodfella said:


> Haagen Dazs is the only one that even comes close to B & J, invest wisely mate, never skimp on a cheat


Well 33 quid on Saturday would suggest I don't skimp LMAO!


----------



## Goodfella

LittleChris said:


> Well 33 quid on Saturday would suggest I don't skimp LMAO!


Hero lol btw what exactly did 33 quid get you lol?


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> It's abit like dc then


This session was mate yes, this is the heavy push day other one is standard rep schemes and bit more volume.

Shoulder held out well tbf today


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Nice lower volume session there and well laid out with compounds. How do you run slin pre and what carbs/supps you using around the active period? Got my own protocol devised for offseason but need to do a little more research before implementknf it. Never used the stuff consistently before TBH. Carmac bars featured on Saturday cheat by the way. God they were good! Ben and Jerry's as well. What flavours you like the most woth your warm brownies? I noticed Sainsburys do their own equivalent of B and J for fraction of price. Question is worth risking it and being disappointed! Stakes are high on cheat meal as you know!


Yea enjoyed it, just focus on one big set per excercise. Lot like I used to train before.

Slin protocol;

Gh 30mins pre

Slin 15 mins pre

Shake 10mins pre;

60g dextrose/maltodextrin mix with glycine

15g eaa

5g bcaa

5g creatine

3G beta alanine

Shake during workout;

60g highly branched cyclic dextrin

5g eaa

10g bcaa

5g creatine

3G beta alanine

Post workout;

60g isolate

50g oats

5g bcaa

Banana

Never done it pre workout before only post. Didn't really like it as much post workout I think this is a better way to run it. Forcing aminos and nutrients into the muscle/blood as you train instead of repairing when you've done the damage. Only third short cycle with slin for me.

Carnac bars are awesome! I like chocolate digestives can sit and truck a pack of them whilst watching X factor 

Baked Alaska and karmel sutra for me from b+j. I do like the new magnum ice cream tubs but they are more simple flavours, go nice with brownies or just to have some nice vanilla ice cream. We get big 5litre tubs of yorvale dairy ice cream at work, dangerous having one of them in the freezer at home lol


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Well 33 quid on Saturday would suggest I don't skimp LMAO!


EFFORT lad that's what I like to hear hahaha


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> Well 33 quid on Saturday would suggest I don't skimp LMAO!


 mg: That must've been one epic cheat! :drool:


----------



## LittleChris

Always make my cheats count and still drop weight so all good. Dropped some water overnight and can see ham and glutes coming in more so feeling positive. Carmac bars must have fat burning properties! :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Single leg press;

3 sets 20,15,10 reps with the 10 rep set being a triple rest pause set

Hamstring curls;

3 sets 20,10,6 reps with partials on last set

Leg extensions;

10 sets of 10 reps, same weight all sets first few sets are easy but finishing around 6 reps per set

OMFG single leg presses are the devil, thought I was literally going to **** my pants on the triple rp set. Made sure slight pause at the bottom of every rep and worked them really hard. Session looked easy on paper but absolutely written off now 

Enjoying lower volume sessions and making sure giving all during each set, hitting complete failure. Training intensity is very good/high at the moment and both my training partners are working really hard too, need to keep this focus all offseason as so far everything has been nailed since show. 8 weeks post comp and going good!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day;
> 
> Single leg press;
> 
> 3 sets 20,15,10 reps with the 10 rep set being a triple rest pause set
> 
> Hamstring curls;
> 
> 3 sets 20,10,6 reps with partials on last set
> 
> Leg extensions;
> 
> 10 sets of 10 reps, same weight all sets first few sets are easy but finishing around 6 reps per set
> 
> OMFG single leg presses are the devil, thought I was literally going to **** my pants on the triple rp set. Made sure slight pause at the bottom of every rep and worked them really hard. Session looked easy on paper but absolutely written off now
> 
> Enjoying lower volume sessions and making sure giving all during each set, hitting complete failure. Training intensity is very good/high at the moment and both my training partners are working really hard too, need to keep this focus all offseason as so far everything has been nailed since show. 8 weeks post comp and going good!


Sounds like a good session. You just wait till our girly leg session, now that will be a good session, we'll be crying like girls and swearing like troopers. Single leg exercises are cruel, but ace. I do single leg curls nearly every week and they are pure evil. :cursing:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Sounds like a good session. You just wait till our girly leg session, now that will be a good session, we'll be crying like girls and swearing like troopers. Single leg exercises are cruel, but ace. I do single leg curls nearly every week and they are pure evil. :cursing:


Haha and I'll be sweating like *insert rude word* save some energy for at the end of the workout you may have to do a "weighted carry" and shift me to the car  your lunge sets scare me the most :surrender:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Haha and I'll be sweating like *insert rude word* save some energy for at the end of the workout you may have to do a "weighted carry" and shift me to the car  your lunge sets scare me the most :surrender:


Ha ha, be scared, the ones at the end just properly finish legs off. It'll be fun!  And I'll make some banana quark cake for post work out carbs!!!!! :bounce: And if you still haven't found quark by then, you will be convert number 3453725 as I will bring some of that along too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, be scared, the ones at the end just properly finish legs off. It'll be fun!  *And I'll make some banana quark cake for post work out carbs*!!!!! :bounce: And if you still haven't found quark by then, you will be convert number 3453725 as I will bring some of that along too.


Then you'll be on the receiving end of a big sweaty hug :thumb:


----------



## Flanders

It's got to be Half Baked on the B&J... Real good sat on some crushed Hobnobs then some syrup to cover! Just a thought


----------



## sxbarnes

Have a quick look at this quite boring youtube video Will






Despite being 15 mins long its only got four shoulder stretch exercises in it. The door one is nailing my front delts, but I think you need the back pole one which starts at 09.10 mins. Should help mate, but it is boring


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Have a quick look at this quite boring youtube video Will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite being 15 mins long its only got four shoulder stretch exercises in it. The door one is nailing my front delts, but I think you need the back pole one which starts at 09.10 mins. Should help mate, but it is boring


Ill have a watch when I get home mate, thanks v much


----------



## focus_and_win

what weight do you plan to hit anyway mate before next prep start any ideas??

still ticking along nicely with food? do you like the mod fat approach as to say low fat with more carbs?

also when in offseason what meds you find help you grow the best? im a fan of npp


----------



## Bad Alan

focus_and_win said:


> what weight do you plan to hit anyway mate before next prep start any ideas??
> 
> still ticking along nicely with food? do you like the mod fat approach as to say low fat with more carbs?
> 
> also when in offseason what meds you find help you grow the best? im a fan of npp


I have an initial goal of 110kg (240lbs) in semi decent condition, in x amount of years time though I'd never put a cap on how big or heavy I want to be as bigger the better IMO 

Diets going well my fats are fairly low at around 60-70g a day and carbs are high-ish (425g) per day. Don't need anymore kcals ATM but imagine protein will be ramped when cycling begins!

Cycle wise I like a long estered test base which is the bulk of my cycle with short esters over the top. My "blast" cycles will only be 6-8 weeks max so first three will be high androgens (tren) followed by another three with say npp or some added test prop and an oral.

I really like dbol/anadrol in short bursts for pushing past weight barriers but any longer than 2-3 weeks on these sides are too high to be beneficial to me.

Npp is great but is the only aas that gives me spots as don't get any with other drugs. I'm not so vain that I won't run it though as get good results from it !

How's your training going anyway? Goals ATM?


----------



## focus_and_win

Bad Alan said:


> I have an initial goal of 110kg (240lbs) in semi decent condition, in x amount of years time though I'd never put a cap on how big or heavy I want to be as bigger the better IMO
> 
> Diets going well my fats are fairly low at around 60-70g a day and carbs are high-ish (425g) per day. Don't need anymore kcals ATM but imagine protein will be ramped when cycling begins!
> 
> Cycle wise I like a long estered test base which is the bulk of my cycle with short esters over the top. My "blast" cycles will only be 6-8 weeks max so first three will be high androgens (tren) followed by another three with say npp or some added test prop and an oral.
> 
> I really like dbol/anadrol in short bursts for pushing past weight barriers but any longer than 2-3 weeks on these sides are too high to be beneficial to me.
> 
> Npp is great but is the only aas that gives me spots as don't get any with other drugs. I'm not so vain that I won't run it though as get good results from it !
> 
> How's your training going anyway? Goals ATM?


sounds good mate, what dose you used on anadrol? im yet to use but am intrested!! good gains/fullness??

my traning is fine atm just keeping it low key then a big bulk starting in a few weeks so all idea welcome!


----------



## Bad Alan

focus_and_win said:


> sounds good mate, what dose you used on anadrol? im yet to use but am intrested!! good gains/fullness??
> 
> my traning is fine atm just keeping it low key then a big bulk starting in a few weeks so all idea welcome!


I "blast dose" it pre workout on training days only and for 2-3 weeks max @ 150-200mg per day. Like it puts good weight and and "fills" you up, people don't like it as say it is just temporary water gains but my thoughts are so what. Puts good strength on and bodyweight so makes the body adapt is my view.


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day 1;

Vbar pulldowns;

85kg x 11,4,2,1 (20seconds rest between sets)

One arm machine rows;

7pl x 14,6,4,3 RP into triple drop set

Hammer curls 4 sets 15-12 reps

Fat grip bb curls 3 sets to failure with an Olympic bar

Calves tri set;

Leg press bottom halves x 20

Weighted off step x 20

Top half contractions off floor x 20

Run through 4 times

Those back sets are torture  kept form really tight and back fried top to bottom, lats cramping. Got back again Friday and don't know how I'm going to do it lol will still be ****ed!

Calves ruined I like this tri set as works the strength curve of calves well. Really painful and its effectively 60reps per set too.

Push day tomorrow straight sets and regular volume, looking forward to every session ATM!


----------



## focus_and_win

Bad Alan said:


> I "blast dose" it pre workout on training days only and for 2-3 weeks max @ 150-200mg per day. Like it puts good weight and and "fills" you up, people don't like it as say it is just temporary water gains but my thoughts are so what. Puts good strength on and bodyweight so makes the body adapt is my view.


soudns impressuve mate, you do same with other orals then or oxys the best for that purpose? last offseason how heavy did you gt and how heavy did you push food?

are you heavier yet than last offseason peak?


----------



## Bad Alan

focus_and_win said:


> soudns impressuve mate, you do same with other orals then or oxys the best for that purpose? last offseason how heavy did you gt and how heavy did you push food?
> 
> are you heavier yet than last offseason peak?


Dbol at 70mg+ is good and probably favorite oral but can't keep in long, back pumps and appetite suppression sucks lol 

Pre-comp diet I was 103kg and pretty chunky lol was upto around 6-6,500 kcals a day then, now I'm 102kg and still pretty lean so I'd say bigger definately. I'm not as strong as I was but that's coming back week by week and I've got some big strength goals I want to realistically achieve before next prep. Feel I'm in a really solid position to grow, got alot of things gear wise I can play with and kcals still can fit way more in as 4,000 a day has me still hungry from the second I wake up till I go to bed! Just need to stay injury free and keep the consistency there then it's all just a matter of time.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Pull day 1;
> 
> Vbar pulldowns;
> 
> 85kg x 11,4,2,1 (20seconds rest between sets)
> 
> One arm machine rows;
> 
> 7pl x 14,6,4,3 RP into triple drop set
> 
> Hammer curls 4 sets 15-12 reps
> 
> Fat grip bb curls 3 sets to failure with an Olympic bar
> 
> Calves tri set;
> 
> Leg press bottom halves x 20
> 
> Weighted off step x 20
> 
> Top half contractions off floor x 20
> 
> Run through 4 times
> 
> Those back sets are torture  kept form really tight and back fried top to bottom, lats cramping. Got back again Friday and don't know how I'm going to do it lol will still be ****ed!
> 
> Calves ruined I like this tri set as works the strength curve of calves well. Really painful and its effectively 60reps per set too.
> 
> Push day tomorrow straight sets and regular volume, looking forward to every session ATM!


Put a young lad through a beastly leg session before and threw in the calves at the end. He won't be able to walk or put his heel down properly by Friday haha!

Back to training legs well as I barfed! Always a good sign!

What's your weight now? I checked Saturday and I'm sitting at 87kg. So not too bad as condition is ok, abs just about there. Start adding size in 4 weeks then its all about Leeds 2014!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Put a young lad through a beastly leg session before and threw in the calves at the end. He won't be able to walk or put his heel down properly by Friday haha!
> 
> Back to training legs well as I barfed! Always a good sign!
> 
> What's your weight now? I checked Saturday and I'm sitting at 87kg. So not too bad as condition is ok, abs just about there. Start adding size in 4 weeks then its all about Leeds 2014!


Fat boy @CJ might be doing Leeds too next year, so will be a real group outing! :thumb: I'll be bringing emergency rice cakes for you guys in case I eat all the Krispy Kremes.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Fat boy @CJ might be doing Leeds too next year, so will be a real group outing! :thumb: I'll be bringing emergency rice cakes for you guys in case I eat all the Krispy Kremes.


That would be class! Especially if he does u90s! Rice cakes and jam are amazing a few days before show!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> That would be class! Especially if he does u90s! Rice cakes and jam are amazing a few days before show!


Will be ace watching you all compete in the same show! :thumb: Glad you like rice cakes anyway as there's not much chance of Krispy Kremes lasting long with me. :drool:


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Put a young lad through a beastly leg session before and threw in the calves at the end. He won't be able to walk or put his heel down properly by Friday haha!
> 
> Back to training legs well as I barfed! Always a good sign!
> 
> What's your weight now? I checked Saturday and I'm sitting at 87kg. So not too bad as condition is ok, abs just about there. Start adding size in 4 weeks then its all about Leeds 2014!


Haha same lad who you trained legs with last week or couple weeks ago was it? Least he was back for more if it is!

Poor little fella 

Sure is all about that Leeds show got to get some SIZE slapped on, I'm 101-102kg something like that abs still somewhat there (AM lol) but won't be on your level! Get this holiday etc out the way and get ****ing eating boyo haha CJ can man the **** up and do Leeds, I think he's scared of going up against us though


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Fat boy @CJ might be doing Leeds too next year, so will be a real group outing! :thumb: I'll be bringing emergency rice cakes for you guys in case I eat all the Krispy Kremes.


Don't worry we will get a special cheerleaders "outfit" made for you to wear when cheering us on 

And better be sharing donuts mrs!!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha same lad who you trained legs with last week or couple weeks ago was it? Least he was back for more if it is!
> 
> Poor little fella
> 
> Sure is all about that Leeds show got to get some SIZE slapped on, I'm 101-102kg something like that abs still somewhat there (AM lol) but won't be on your level! Get this holiday etc out the way and get ****ing eating boyo haha CJ can man the **** up and do Leeds, I think he's scared of going up against us though


No mate some other young lad. This one is smaller than the last one but he trained better! Last one just moaned all the way through it!

12th October bulk starts! Easy! Think 105kg should be about right for me then diet to 87-89kg.

CJ needs to stop being a b1tch!


----------



## CJ

Lol..nobbers.

5'7.5" 107kg and morning abs

Bring it bitches....

just about to go nuclear as well 

Dont worry I'll be in the inter u90


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Lol..nobbers.
> 
> 5'7.5" 107kg and morning abs
> 
> Bring it bitches....
> 
> just about to go nuclear as well
> 
> Dont worry I'll be in the inter u90


Hahah 5 foot 7 ...........AND A HALF !!!!

Nothing like a good bit of "encouragement" to sway you into doing it


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Don't worry we will get a special cheerleaders "outfit" made for you to wear when cheering us on
> 
> And better be sharing donuts mrs!!!


Ha ha, ok, you can choose my cheerleader outfit, and I might even bring my roller to roller your tans if needed! 

But still not sharing donuts! :angry:


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> No mate some other young lad. This one is smaller than the last one but he trained better! Last one just moaned all the way through it!
> 
> 12th October bulk starts! Easy! Think 105kg should be about right for me then diet to 87-89kg.
> 
> CJ needs to stop being a b1tch!


Stop ruining young boys


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Stop ruining young boys


I can't mate I'm like a catholic priest! I love young boys


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Lol..nobbers.
> 
> 5'7.5" 107kg and morning abs
> 
> Bring it bitches....
> 
> just about to go nuclear as well
> 
> Dont worry I'll be in the inter u90


Fcuk I better up my game or ill be in classics again and will win again hahaha


----------



## sxbarnes

Subbed to Ben pakulski YouTube. Lots of great stuff on there. Cheers mate:thumb:

Might rip em all to dvd


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day 2;

Cable crossovers 3 sets 12,10,7 reps

Low inc flyes (bottom 3/4) 2 sets 10

Flat db presses 2 sets 12 reps

Seated side laterals 3 sets 10 each RP

One arm tri extension 1 set mechanical drop set (will vid next week to show!)

Great session and worked really hard on muscle connection during this one as have a "heavy" push session on Mondays.

Hungry most the day which is a good sign that metabolism is going and should be growing! Deadlifts tomorrow target 240kg for max reps back is still sore from yesterday but will be killing it again  soreness is no indicator of muscle recovery


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Push day 2;
> 
> Cable crossovers 3 sets 12,10,7 reps
> 
> Low inc flyes (bottom 3/4) 2 sets 10
> 
> Flat db presses 2 sets 12 reps
> 
> Seated side laterals 3 sets 10 each RP
> 
> One arm tri extension 1 set mechanical drop set (will vid next week to show!)
> 
> Great session and worked really hard on muscle connection during this one as have a "heavy" push session on Mondays.
> 
> Hungry most the day which is a good sign that metabolism is going and should be growing! Deadlifts tomorrow target 240kg for max reps back is still sore from yesterday but will be killing it again  soreness is no indicator of muscle recovery


Good stuff mate, my back is still in bits, but hitting it hard tomorrow, like that gimp layne says certain periods of overreaching can be beneficial!


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Good stuff mate, my back is still in bits, but hitting it hard tomorrow, like that gimp layne says certain periods of overreaching can be beneficial!


Volume through week is the same but just getting used to the frequency I think, body will adapt just takes a couple weeks for me usually!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Volume through week is the same but just getting used to the frequency I think, body will adapt just takes a couple weeks for me usually!


Adapt and grow


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Adapt and grow


Hopefully mate, that's the plan


----------



## sxbarnes

How long are you taking to do all that mate? Sounds like one of the light sets but got no weight so can't work it out. 40-45 mins??


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> How long are you taking to do all that mate? Sounds like one of the light sets but got no weight so can't work it out. 40-45 mins??


To do what the workout mate?

This one took about 40mins mate yea and that's with two training partners. Don't need long rests as not pushing for PBS necessarily in this workout this is more bb style "feel the muscle" workout.

Have a heavy day tomorrow so rest periods and workout will be longer so can try push highest weights/most reps possible.


----------



## sxbarnes

Yeah that's the one. Getting it mate yay


----------



## focus_and_win

thanks for replyig to pm mate, hit me up when ready


----------



## Bad Alan

focus_and_win said:


> thanks for replyig to pm mate, hit me up when ready


No worries mate ill be at comp in a little while and you're my first person to reply to


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day 2;

Deadlifts upto 230kg x 5






Tbar row machine - 4,5,6 plates x 8

Meadows rows - 50,60kg x 10

Cable curls 3 sets 8 reps

Extreme fat gripz bb wrist curls 5 sets

Wasn't feeling on top form today, back still sore from Wednesdays workout but hit it hard again. Little disappointed with deads will have to smash that next week but good workout all in all and was really tough. Very good, hard training week have given it everything and looking forward to no training all weekend just some sscv and hiit cardio.

Rest eat and grow, grow, grow


----------



## Ash1981

Great work on the deads mate.

You had what, 3 left in ya?


----------



## LittleChris

Good deads and a platform to improve on now!


----------



## Bad Alan

Ash1981 said:


> Great work on the deads mate.
> 
> You had what, 3 left in ya?


Pleased I apparently made it look easy but no lol, maybe just camera angle but that was foooooking hard. I don't go to a hitched or final rep where I'm putting my spine in a bad position though as I've blown discs out deadlifting in the past!


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Good deads and a platform to improve on now!


Cheers chris I think couple more weeks working upto a 2-3 rm then ill have heavy squats back in and maybe some light/speed deads at end of back workout just to keep form and de-load them.

I think rack work may improve my dead as I'm pretty solid off the floor but struggle holding upper back position as going near max effort. A lagging area for me too upper back thickness so would maybe help too.


----------



## LittleChris

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers chris I think couple more weeks working upto a 2-3 rm then ill have heavy squats back in and maybe some light/speed deads at end of back workout just to keep form and de-load them.
> 
> I think rack work may improve my dead as I'm pretty solid off the floor but struggle holding upper back position as going near max effort. A lagging area for me too upper back thickness so would maybe help too.


I always used to do a heavy set of 6 reps and leave it for fear of cns failure. Typical nonsense as the moment I switched to adding an extra 2 to 3 sets of 10-12 after the heavy 6 to 8 reps strength improved nicely. Much harder work mind you so can see why Cns is a compelling argument not to!

Up to much today son?


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> I always used to do a heavy set of 6 reps and leave it for fear of cns failure. Typical nonsense as the moment I switched to adding an extra 2 to 3 sets of 10-12 after the heavy 6 to 8 reps strength improved nicely. Much harder work mind you so can see why Cns is a compelling argument not to!
> 
> Up to much today son?


My lower back can't take much more than one all out set, I generally have 6 weeks-ish for deads and start out at 10reps and work down till hit a peak adding weight each week the swap them out.

Work work work mate heading in for 8, only have tomorrow off this week. Tired today 7th in a row


----------



## Flanders

Strong deads fella.. Although I'd wreck my shins with shorts on haha.

How much cardio are you doing for the off-season?


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Strong deads fella.. Although I'd wreck my shins with shorts on haha.
> 
> How much cardio are you doing for the off-season?


They do get a good scraping lol, I'm currently doing 3 sessions a week mate.

Thursday and Saturday is 30mins sscv

Sunday is 20mins hiit on spinner

Insulin ATM is causing fat gain but I need to up my weight abit as I stall at about 100kg so pushing training really hard too. Nothing that won't drop off as soon as use is stopped though with the gh/peps I'm using.

Want to get back on cycle!!!


----------



## Flanders

Bad Alan said:


> They do get a good scraping lol, I'm currently doing 3 sessions a week mate.
> 
> Thursday and Saturday is 30mins sscv
> 
> Sunday is 20mins hiit on spinner
> 
> Insulin ATM is causing fat gain but I need to up my weight abit as I stall at about 100kg so pushing training really hard too. Nothing that won't drop off as soon as use is stopped though with the gh/peps I'm using.
> 
> Want to get back on cycle!!!


Get ya... I've been doing x3 40 minutes sscv. Will you keep that cardio in year round?


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Get ya... I've been doing x3 40 minutes sscv. Will you keep that cardio in year round?


For the foreseeable future yea, weekend is no training so cardio on off days and only one session post workout so doesn't really get in the way of anything or take up much time. Off days makes me at least not feel bad for stuffing food away still even though not in the gym lol


----------



## Flanders

Bad Alan said:


> For the foreseeable future yea, weekend is no training so cardio on off days and only one session post workout so doesn't really get in the way of anything or take up much time. Off days makes me at least not feel bad for stuffing food away still even though not in the gym lol


Sounds like you have your metabolism where you want it, do you have many cheat meals?... do you allow the odd drinking sessions?


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Sounds like you have your metabolism where you want it, do you have many cheat meals?... do you allow the odd drinking sessions?


I'm hungry most the day ATM but stick to my plan, around twice a month ill have a big meal for last of the day on Sundays as I have my brothers round and nephew so its nice to pig out lol. I go out for tea a fair bit but just have steak or chicken meals from restaurants as its nice when they do it anyway, always tastes better when someone else cooks 

I will drink whenever I fancy going out but tbh I hate the way it makes me feel the next day(s) mate, really gone off it. I still go out just don't drink I'm normally designated driver.

Not one to deprive myself "offseason" of anything I really want or crave and don't need to justify it to myself, I've been a proper fatty most my life though so steer clear of junk automatically.


----------



## Flanders

Bad Alan said:


> I'm hungry most the day ATM but stick to my plan, around twice a month ill have a big meal for last of the day on Sundays as I have my brothers round and nephew so its nice to pig out lol. I go out for tea a fair bit but just have steak or chicken meals from restaurants as its nice when they do it anyway, always tastes better when someone else cooks
> 
> I will drink whenever I fancy going out but tbh I hate the way it makes me feel the next day(s) mate, really gone off it. I still go out just don't drink I'm normally designated driver.
> 
> Not one to deprive myself "offseason" of anything I really want or crave and don't need to justify it to myself, I've been a proper fatty most my life though so steer clear of junk automatically.


Fair do's... I think downtime is needed from time to time, both junk and enjoy a drink... with the amount of kids I have it's rare I get to go out and have a drink but from time to time I do enjoy a night out, and like you, I feel soooooooo sh!t the next day or 2 and hate what it does to my mind!


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Fair do's... I think downtime is needed from time to time, both junk and enjoy a drink... with the amount of kids I have it's rare I get to go out and have a drink but from time to time I do enjoy a night out, and like you, I feel soooooooo sh!t the next day or 2 and hate what it does to my mind!


Yea I agree and for events/birthdays I like to be sociable and have a drink, you do well not to hit the bottle every night after the kids are in bed lol 

I am a terrific binge eater so really try keep a lid on it haha, "one won't hurt" has never applied to me


----------



## Flanders

Tried sending you a PM but I don't have the option on my account settings... Perhaps i've not made enough posts yet or something, are you on FB?


----------



## Dagman72

Good deads al, videos are good to watch.


----------



## Bad Alan

Flanders said:


> Tried sending you a PM but I don't have the option on my account settings... Perhaps i've not made enough posts yet or something, are you on FB?


Yea I am mate don't use it much but it's linked to phone so you can get me there;

Will Griffiths


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Good deads al, videos are good to watch.


Cheers big man!

Did I see you're working with the solid one ATM? How's things?


----------



## Bad Alan

Well that didn't last long 

Meal 2 - 10oz steak mince, 100g oats, 1 scoop whey and 4 pineapple rings



Non training day so just did fasted incline treadmill after my peptide shot for 35 mins this morning.

Weighed in and lost 1lb this week, not cool on 4000kcals a day!


----------



## need2bodybuild

Get eating buddy!


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> Get eating buddy!


I am hungry alot even on current diet lol, growth spurt this week fingers crossed 

May treat myself tonight though to a big meal !


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> I am hungry alot even on current diet lol, growth spurt this week fingers crossed
> 
> May treat myself tonight though to a big meal !


By the sounds of it i'm sure there is room for a few more hundred kcals, if the boss allows of course 

Dooo itt! I think it's safe to say you deserve it pal!!


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers big man!
> 
> Did I see you're working with the solid one ATM? How's things?


Certainly am mate, things are going so good. Been with him for about 9 weeks now.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Certainly am mate, things are going so good. Been with him for about 9 weeks now.


Good stuff mate, goals just size gain now? Seems a very good, knowledgeable guy


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Good stuff mate, goals just size gain now? Seems a very good, knowledgeable guy


Put a stone on so far, size without to much bodyfat and doing it natty. Very happy with him.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Put a stone on so far, size without to much bodyfat and doing it natty. Very happy with him.


Staying natty for a while now mate? Or just exhausting gains this way first? Very impressive results numbers wise, look alot better?


----------



## Dagman72

Been natty for over a year, just felt **** last time so decided to stop but not saying in the future i wont do another cycle especially now diet is nailed day in day out.

I think i look better and sc is honest so no bull**** from him.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Been natty for over a year, just felt **** last time so decided to stop but not saying in the future i wont do another cycle especially now diet is nailed day in day out.
> 
> I think i look better and sc is honest so no bull**** from him.


Good decision then mate, diet and more importantly training hard enough can do wonders. Alot of people i really don't think understand you have to FORCE your body to adapt through lifting weights.

Sounds like you're getting on really well, I wouldn't consider aas till you feel you've stopped gaining like you are ATM mate.


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Good decision then mate, diet and more importantly training hard enough can do wonders. Alot of people i really don't think understand you have to FORCE your body to adapt through lifting weights.
> 
> Sounds like you're getting on really well, I wouldn't consider aas till you feel you've stopped gaining like you are ATM mate.


Always trained hard but train even harder now like you say forcing the body.

Diet has always let me down which since being with sc has been nailed everyday.

Exactly my thinking on aas and still room for more food.

In away gone back to basics - train hard, eat correctly/consistently and rest.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Always trained hard but train even harder now like you say forcing the body.
> 
> Diet has always let me down which since being with sc has been nailed everyday.
> 
> Exactly my thinking on aas and still room for more food.
> 
> In away gone back to basics - train hard, eat correctly/consistently and rest.


Right track pal for sure, makes you accountable having a coach so obviously working well for you.

Yea definately the right way to do it mate exhaust all avenues, I'm really tempted to get back on now bodyweight is holding most weeks but will wait a little longer!

Basics are time proven, get ****ing strong


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Right track pal for sure, makes you accountable having a coach so obviously working well for you.
> 
> Yea definately the right way to do it mate exhaust all avenues, I'm really tempted to get back on now bodyweight is holding most weeks but will wait a little longer!
> 
> Basics are time proven, get ****ing strong


Was the correct time to get a coach for me.

Your growing nicely, you have come along way since i met you and the other guys so your doing things correct.

Make sure you look after that shoulder and non of that macho train through it bull****!!

Also love the food pics by the way.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Was the correct time to get a coach for me.
> 
> Your growing nicely, you have come along way since i met you and the other guys so your doing things correct.
> 
> Make sure you look after that shoulder and non of that macho train through it bull****!!
> 
> Also love the food pics by the way.


Cheers mate, looking forward to an extended period of gaining tbh.

Yea it's a ****er but both are always bad at some point so knew it was coming, I have a frail old mans body


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day 1;

Incline barbell;

117kg x 7,3,2 rest pause set

90kg x 18

Smith machine overhead press;

115kg x 7,2,1 rest pause set

90kg x 15

Close grip bench;

110kg x 8,2,1 rest pause set

85kg x 15

Calves was 10 sets of 10 with 10 floor bodyweight reps between sets. No rest periods just all back to back so 20 sets total.

Great workout all excercises up on weight and more reps, good considering no gear and always been a **** presser  high rep finisher sets are big PBS from last week on all three.

Need to keep piling food down and get growing. Leg day tomorrow, can't wait lol!


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Push day 1;
> 
> Incline barbell;
> 
> 117kg x 7,3,2 rest pause set
> 
> 90kg x 18
> 
> Smith machine overhead press;
> 
> 115kg x 7,2,1 rest pause set
> 
> 90kg x 15
> 
> Close grip bench;
> 
> 110kg x 8,2,1 rest pause set
> 
> 85kg x 15
> 
> Calves was 10 sets of 10 with 10 floor bodyweight reps between sets. No rest periods just all back to back so 20 sets total.
> 
> Great workout all excercises up on weight and more reps, good considering no gear and always been a **** presser  high rep finisher sets are big PBS from last week on all three.
> 
> Need to keep piling food down and get growing. Leg day tomorrow, can't wait lol!


Great session there mate, keepin the intensity up with the rp sets  How long are you rp set btw?

Sh1t presser.....ya right, dread to thing of the weight you'll be shiften when back on cycle, going to be awesome


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Great session there mate, keepin the intensity up with the rp sets  How long are you rp set btw?
> 
> Sh1t presser.....ya right, dread to thing of the weight you'll be shiften when back on cycle, going to be awesome


I do my initial set then get training partner to time 20seconds, then I get set for next set so about 30seconds between sets give or take. I always enjoy the rp sets and also really rate drop sets that only reduce say 20% in weight so its a low rep drop. Don't rate stripping half the weight and repping out not taxing enough IMO.

I train with my brother who is a ridiculous barrel chested mo-fo lol so get my ass kicked every press day. Just try chase him down ill be ok, although he repped 115kg for 21 after his rest pause set on incline tonight lol.

I can't wait to get back on mate will be a good six weeks or so I reckon though


----------



## LittleChris

Not sure if you posted, but what is your typical diet? Not macros, more food choices and seasonings etc. Like to read what people eat on a daily basis 

Good pressing there, low volume so should see your strength move nice and quick.


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Not sure if you posted, but what is your typical diet? Not macros, more food choices and seasonings etc. Like to read what people eat on a daily basis
> 
> Good pressing there, low volume so should see your strength move nice and quick.


I enjoy this day as really pushing for strength progression like you said, have a regular more traditional volume workout later in the week for chest/shoulder/tris too.

Food wise my bulk staples are simple;

pans of beef chilli (oxo cube, salt, pepper, tomato passata, kidney beans, chilli flakes)

pan fried chicken with tomatoes, garlic, oregano, salt, pepper, mushrooms

being a yorkshire boy I also like a "hot pot" style beef mince thats, gravy, peas, onions, oxo cube, salt and pepper 

Anything that's moist enough to throw down quickly and carb choices for main meals are brown basmati rice, white rice, baked potatoes, sauteed new potatoes.

I love a good burger too lol so I will make homemade ones and throw them in a bun with some melted cheese too, hits macros and isn't too unhealthy 

@liam0810 could get his **** in here with his slow cooker genius, I really need to get mine set up and learn to use it.


----------



## LittleChris

That chilli is what I just had now. Had with extra lean mince so around 5% fat. Not bad at Sainsburys 1.5kg for 10er and makes 6 meals. Probably closer to 3 to 4 in offseason but as you say moist and tasty is secret to getting it down. Nothing worse than dry chicken and rice did that before just not needed. Can always add a little healthy curry sauce wont ruin tje diet and means eating isn't such a nightmare. I have no doubt that great as eating seems now by 2014 will be back to forcing food down. But we do it for our goal eh son  wont be asking for cheat meal guidance this wekeend I dont think!


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> That chilli is what I just had now. Had with extra lean mince so around 5% fat. Not bad at Sainsburys 1.5kg for 10er and makes 6 meals. Probably closer to 3 to 4 in offseason but as you say moist and tasty is secret to getting it down. Nothing worse than dry chicken and rice did that before just not needed. Can always add a little healthy curry sauce wont ruin tje diet and means eating isn't such a nightmare. I have no doubt that great as eating seems now by 2014 will be back to forcing food down. But we do it for our goal eh son  wont be asking for cheat meal guidance this wekeend I dont think!


Yea I like a weight watchers curry sauce mate hahah I've used them a couple of times. I'm still doing fine with food atm, like you say expect it to get boring at some point though. That's where the goal setting comes into play though like you've mentioned to keep you pushing.

Definately not a grilled chicken and rice guy lol I like my food  that's a needs must ill eat that if I have to.

Buzzing for you how close it is now mate, can't wait to see you're final look.


----------



## Suprakill4

LittleChris said:


> That chilli is what I just had now. Had with extra lean mince so around 5% fat. Not bad at Sainsburys 1.5kg for 10er and makes 6 meals. Probably closer to 3 to 4 in offseason but as you say moist and tasty is secret to getting it down. Nothing worse than dry chicken and rice did that before just not needed. Can always add a little healthy curry sauce wont ruin tje diet and means eating isn't such a nightmare. I have no doubt that great as eating seems now by 2014 will be back to forcing food down. But we do it for our goal eh son  wont be asking for cheat meal guidance this wekeend I dont think!


I just had chilli too!! Missus made it for our ppwo meal. Easy to get down aint it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Finished work at a decent time today so in early for legs 

Leg extensions 10 sets 10-6reps

Single leg presses 3 sets 25,15,10 reps last set triple rest pause

Hamstring curls 3 sets 20,10,6 reps with a lying db ISO hold after heavy set for time

Did DC style stretches to finish and few sets of heavy ab work.

Low-ish workload but the single leg press rest pause set is hell and finishing with hamstring hold is killer too. Hit legs really well and hobbled out so good job done 

Intensity in gym is really high still and diet is spot on so covering all bases, growing season!


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day 1;

Vbar pulldowns, one quad RP set (+5kg and +2reps on last week)

Single arm machine rows 2 sets, one quad RP and one low rep triple drop set (20%drops)

Hammer curls 4 sets 15-6 reps

Fat gripz bb curls; bar x 18,13,10

Seems to be a nice recurring theme of great workouts ATM, the low volume high intensity days really suit me can go heavy and really hits muscles hard.

Kept rest periods really short for bicep work, like to pump them up as much as possible and gave them a good stretch out afterwards.

Hungry most the day will have to see what weigh in this week says as stalled last week, maybe time to add few carbs in. Will speak to the boss as he's up Sunday for Leeds show and a gruelling back sesh beforehand


----------



## Queenie

Yes that's right u pump yourself up 

Hope you're well x


----------



## TELBOR

Fat Gripz..... Worth it?

Been looking at them for ages lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yes that's right u pump yourself up
> 
> Hope you're well x


Cba


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Cba


Pmsfl. Lazy git


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Fat Gripz..... Worth it?
> 
> Been looking at them for ages lol


100% worth it mate great for pressing too aswell as curls and forearms. Gives you alot more variation. Always keep mine in the car got the standard and extreme version, well actually two pairs of extreme as got Scott's still lol.

You'll enjoy them and hate then at the same time


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> 100% worth it mate great for pressing too aswell as curls and forearms. Gives you alot more variation. Always keep mine in the car got the standard and extreme version, well actually two pairs of extreme as got Scott's still lol.
> 
> You'll enjoy them and hate then at the same time


Sold!!

Post me Scott's if you want, he won't mind. I think he likes me deep down :wub:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsfl. Lazy git


Trueeeee poor form ey! need to acquire some new material....


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Sold!!
> 
> Post me Scott's if you want, he won't mind. I think he likes me deep down :wub:


Haha start with the standard blue ones as they are more versatile, the extremes I find impossible for bicep curls so stick to forearm training and close grip pressing with those.

Scott loves everyone he's just misunderstood


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Haha start with the standard blue ones as they are more versatile, the extremes I find impossible for bicep curls so stick to forearm training and close grip pressing with those.
> 
> Scott loves everyone he's just misunderstood


Will do boss, I'll have a look this weekend for some :beer:

Haha, yeah he is mate. Like me :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Fat Gripz..... Worth it?
> 
> Been looking at them for ages lol





Bad Alan said:


> 100% worth it mate great for pressing too aswell as curls and forearms. Gives you alot more variation. Always keep mine in the car got the standard and extreme version, well actually two pairs of extreme as got Scott's still lol.
> 
> You'll enjoy them and hate then at the same time


Used the standard ones a few times at my old gym as they had them......

Off cycle......painfull forarm pumps

On Cycle...... :death:



Might get a pair but expensice fvckers lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Used the standard ones a few times at my old gym as they had them......
> 
> Off cycle......painfull forarm pumps
> 
> On Cycle...... :death:
> 
> 
> 
> Might get a pair but expensice fvckers lol


Dooooo it  anything that painful must be doing some good is my reasoning!


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Fat Gripz..... Worth it?
> 
> Been looking at them for ages lol





Bad Alan said:


> Dooooo it  anything that painful must be doing some good is my reasoning!


Ha, will see what funds are like in a couple weeks after I buy my next cycle also need to buy EAA's , BCAA's, creatine and l- glut which alone is over 100 easily not going to think how much the cycle will cost lol

Oh and back to college for 3 weeks so drink money has to be factored in too 

Will def get them tho at some point.


----------



## Goodfella

Galaxy said:


> Ha, will see what funds are like in a couple weeks after I buy my next cycle also need to buy EAA's , BCAA's, creatine and l- glut which alone is over 100 easily not going to think how much the cycle will cost lol
> 
> Oh and back to college for 3 weeks so drink money has to be factored in too
> 
> Will def get them tho at some point.


I got the Manus ones from myprotein, exactly the same but ten quid cheaper!


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Ha, will see what funds are like in a couple weeks after I buy my next cycle also need to buy EAA's , BCAA's, creatine and l- glut which alone is over 100 easily not going to think how much the cycle will cost lol
> 
> Oh and back to college for 3 weeks so drink money has to be factored in too
> 
> Will def get them tho at some point.


Check out the maxiraw supplement section mate they have a good discount code for £20 off orders over £100 ATM and there bcaa's apple flavour are good


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Check out the maxiraw supplement section mate they have a good discount code for £20 off orders over £100 ATM and there bcaa's apple flavour are good


Oooh apple bcaas sound lush. Bring some down for me please x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Oooh apple bcaas sound lush. Bring some down for me please x


Hmmm sharing bcaa's asking quite abit there


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Hmmm sharing bcaa's asking quite abit there


I'll share my choc digestives with u...


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Check out the maxiraw supplement section mate they have a good discount code for £20 off orders over £100 ATM and there bcaa's apple flavour are good


Good offer but they don't deliver to Ireland......can't even access the site!


----------



## Galaxy

Goodfella said:


> I got the Manus ones from myprotein, exactly the same but ten quid cheaper!


Will give a look, cheers


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day 2;

Cable crossover 3 sets 12-8 reps

Flat flyes, emphasis stretch position 2 sets 10 reps

Flat db press 2 sets 10 reps

Seated partial side laterals ss/ full range 3 sets 20/10 reps

Single arm push down 1 mechanical drop set through 3 positions

Calves tri set;

Leg press bottom halves 20reps

Bodyweight step 20reps

Bodyweight floor 20reps

Repeat 4 times

Hate this workout it's so painful! Working on a few form tweaks and chest pump is ridiculous, hitting it the best I ever have which is good as needs alot of work!

Heavy deads tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I'll share my choc digestives with u...


Oh I'm ****ed, they are my kryptonite lol


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Oh I'm ****ed, they are my kryptonite lol


caramel ones surely


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> caramel ones surely


Honestly mate im such a fat **** I can truck packs of choc digestives back for fun whilst watching the idiot box. Caramel ones meh I'm not convinced, good old choc ones for me although im not totally against them lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Bad Alan said:


> Honestly mate im such a fat **** I can truck packs of choc digestives back for fun whilst watching the idiot box. Caramel ones meh I'm not convinced, good old choc ones for me although im not totally against them lol


haha..now theres aman after my own hear..when ever i would visit my nan for a raost dinner she would keep the teas coming all day, and what was sat in front of me the whole time...the biscuit barrel filled with choc digestives, i could really put a dent in those haha

managed to have knocked it on the head but i still might have a cheeky one or two every now and then


----------



## Keeks

Chocolate hobnobs or chocloate malted milk biscuits (the ones with the cows on) dipped in a brew....now thats my idea of pure heaven!


----------



## Bad Alan

danMUNDY said:


> haha..now theres aman after my own hear..when ever i would visit my nan for a raost dinner she would keep the teas coming all day, and what was sat in front of me the whole time...the biscuit barrel filled with choc digestives, i could really put a dent in those haha
> 
> managed to have knocked it on the head but i still might have a cheeky one or two every now and then


Yea me too mate one or two bloody packs lol, they are not to be consumed in moderation  I try to steer clear like you !

Makes you smile memories like that


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Chocolate hobnobs or chocloate malted milk biscuits (the ones with the cows on) dipped in a brew....now thats my idea of pure heaven!


Never let people know your weakness lol, I was getting pictures through my prep of a certain someone eating digestives the bastard!!

Malted milks Jesus forgot about them lol, more-ish! Lets stop the food talk before someone gets hurt


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Bad Alan said:


> Yea me too mate one or two bloody packs lol, they are not to be consumed in moderation  I try to steer clear like you !
> 
> Makes you smile memories like that


Well lets be honest, once you get into em, one pack never seems enough :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Never let people know your weakness lol, I was getting pictures through my prep of a certain someone eating digestives the bastard!!
> 
> Malted milks Jesus forgot about them lol, more-ish! Lets stop the food talk before someone gets hurt


 :lol: Good idea, I' m sooooooo wanting chocolate biscuits now! They are on the top of my food wish list!  Err, I mean they are rank, horrible, wouldnt touch them if they were the last food on the earth! :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: Good idea, I' m sooooooo wanting chocolate biscuits now! They are on the top of my food wish list!  Err, I mean they are rank, horrible, wouldnt touch them if they were the last food on the earth! :whistling:


Get fat and eat biscuits or look like a god(dess) in swimwear :lol: no brainier!

Eyes on the prize 

But when we train legs you bring the quark ill bring the biscuits !


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Get fat and eat biscuits or look like a god(dess) in swimwear :lol: no brainier!
> 
> Eyes on the prize
> 
> But when we train legs you bring the quark ill bring the biscuits !


Thats one leg session I cant wait for, biscuits, quark and banana quark cake, it going to be epic!!!! :bounce: And maybe the odd leg exercise. 

Ha ha, yeah very true, but after this season, no swimwear for a long time and just biscuits, well, for a few days anyway.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Oh I'm ****ed, they are my kryptonite lol


I told u last night.

Ruined. Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I told u last night.
> 
> Ruined. Lol.


Told you, bring it


----------



## Dagman72

Alan what is that product you use for bloating, think you got it from cardiff nutrition?


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Alan what is that product you use for bloating, think you got it from cardiff nutrition?


It's a product to help digestion, I usually find as the day goes on stomach gets full and "heavy" feeling. Honestly find this helps clear digestive tract faster and hungry quicker between meals so good for gaining periods;

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-440-anabolic-designs-ravenous-180-caps

Use Paul's discount code too think its on the bottom of his posts, if you use two servings a day it lasts over two months so isn't that expensive.


----------



## Dagman72

Cheers for that matey.


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day 2;

Deadlift from floor; 180kg x 10 then 240kg x 4






Tbar rows 3 sets

Meadows rows 2 sets

Machine preacher curls 3 sets 6 reps

Extreme fat gripz bb wrist curls 6 sets various reps adding weight ill failure 10 reps

Really good workout although note to self, dhacks eca is not under dosed so dont take 3 pre workout!!!!

Buzzing off my tits still lol, no sleep for me tonight 

Deadlift numbers starting to not become embarrassing, don't feel so bad making noise if its decent weight!

Rest day tomorrow preparing for war in the gym Sunday with the boss


----------



## Queenie

Love the vid 

Sunday is gonna be awesome. Pics please! X


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Love the vid
> 
> Sunday is gonna be awesome. Pics please! X


You've had them all day! Your turn 

And Sunday is pay back time, that git tortured me with sessions through prep I'm taking my spade and I'm going to bury him!


----------



## Bad Alan

Non training day so just up cardio done, first meal down and off to work now! Tired this morning probably due to less sleep than normal, self inflicted too many stim's pre workout and had a vicious comedown lol.

Happy weekend


----------



## Queenie

Morning stim-head 

Plenty of rest before the big session tomorrow! I bet you're looking forward to your time off next week!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Morning stim-head
> 
> Plenty of rest before the big session tomorrow! I bet you're looking forward to your time off next week!


 

I want a nap! And yes but ill probably be more tired than I am now lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wtf would you drop 3 dhacks eca?! They are mental lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Wtf would you drop 3 dhacks eca?! They are mental lol


Haha I'm usually very stim tolerant and take two before heavy deads or squats. This kicked my ass though, was fuuuuarked for hours


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I'm usually very stim tolerant and take two before heavy deads or squats. This kicked my ass though, was fuuuuarked for hours


Do you use them primarily for the energy boost then rather than fat burning or bit of both?

I've got half a tub kicking around left over at the moment. Found them excellent for early cardio


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you use them primarily for the energy boost then rather than fat burning or bit of both?
> 
> I've got half a tub kicking around left over at the moment. Found them excellent for early cardio


Purely for a buzz/energy boost mate, find I get hyped up easily for heavy sets when taking it. I only use once or twice a week. Will be sad when dhacks ones run out!

It's great for early cardio too like you say, I don't use it now for that but during diets helps me get into stride faster on a morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Purely for a buzz/energy boost mate, find I get hyped up easily for heavy sets when taking it. I only use once or twice a week. Will be sad when dhacks ones run out!
> 
> It's great for early cardio too like you say, I don't use it now for that but during diets helps me get into stride faster on a morning


Cool, might give it a go when back to lifting properly again.

Agreed! First person to start up anothet site with products that good will clear up lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day from yesterday;

Seated hamstring curl superset/ lying hamstring curl with 40kg chains added; 6 sets 20-6 reps

Leg extensions 6 sets 20-10 reps supersetted with a 30sec isometric hold in parallel position of squat (back against wall)

Leg press deep w/ narrow stance 20,15,10 reps then one triple rest pause set with 440kg, managed 19,7,3 reps with couple of added forced reps each set

Lying hamstring curls one set of 12 reps to failure then moved pin 3 heavier and did a triple rest pause set with negatives to finished each of the three sets

Finished with 6 rep heavy leg extensions supersetted with safety squat bar parallel squats; sets of 60,100,140kg x 6 on squats which wasn't bad given all the preceding work!

Lovely way to wake up on a Sunday  renewed Scott's level of intensity lol both nearly crying on the leg press sets. I'm a vicious spotter his leg press forced reps were spleen busting lasting about 10 seconds each just keeping it moving for him.

I got my ass handed to me on the pre exhaust but got my own back on him on the compounds  was a good battle lol love workouts like that.

Then onto Leeds show which was torture with cramped legs, thought it actually ran really well compared to previous years! But it's always a late one, got back in time to cook food for today and get a few hours sleep.

Push day rest pause style tonight!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day from yesterday;
> 
> Seated hamstring curl superset/ lying hamstring curl with 40kg chains added; 6 sets 20-6 reps
> 
> Leg extensions 6 sets 20-10 reps supersetted with a 30sec isometric hold in parallel position of squat (back against wall)
> 
> Leg press deep w/ narrow stance 20,15,10 reps then one triple rest pause set with 440kg, managed 19,7,3 reps with couple of added forced reps each set
> 
> Lying hamstring curls one set of 12 reps to failure then moved pin 3 heavier and did a triple rest pause set with negatives to finished each of the three sets
> 
> Finished with 6 rep heavy leg extensions supersetted with safety squat bar parallel squats; sets of 60,100,140kg x 6 on squats which wasn't bad given all the preceding work!
> 
> Lovely way to wake up on a Sunday  renewed Scott's level of intensity lol both nearly crying on the leg press sets. I'm a vicious spotter his leg press forced reps were spleen busting lasting about 10 seconds each just keeping it moving for him.
> 
> I got my ass handed to me on the pre exhaust but got my own back on him on the compounds  was a good battle lol love workouts like that.
> 
> Then onto Leeds show which was torture with cramped legs, thought it actually ran really well compared to previous years! But it's always a late one, got back in time to cook food for today and get a few hours sleep.
> 
> Push day rest pause style tonight!


Sounds disgusting mate, you walking like you've been raped now?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Sounds disgusting mate, you walking like you've been raped now?


My walk or rather stumble is errr interesting  hamstrings are ****ed good and proper


----------



## Keeks

Ouch......that is all!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ouch......that is all!


Is this with regards to the waxing or Will's leg session


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Is this with regards to the waxing or Will's leg session


Both!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ouch......that is all!


I am a man for the pain so be warned come leg day  can be beaten easily with high reps though lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I enjoy this day as really pushing for strength progression like you said, have a regular more traditional volume workout later in the week for chest/shoulder/tris too.
> 
> Food wise my bulk staples are simple;
> 
> pans of beef chilli (oxo cube, salt, pepper, tomato passata, kidney beans, chilli flakes)
> 
> pan fried chicken with tomatoes, garlic, oregano, salt, pepper, mushrooms
> 
> being a yorkshire boy I also like a "hot pot" style beef mince thats, gravy, peas, onions, oxo cube, salt and pepper
> 
> Anything that's moist enough to throw down quickly and carb choices for main meals are brown basmati rice, white rice, baked potatoes, sauteed new potatoes.
> 
> I love a good burger too lol so I will make homemade ones and throw them in a bun with some melted cheese too, hits macros and isn't too unhealthy
> 
> @liam0810 could get his **** in here with his slow cooker genius, I really need to get mine set up and learn to use it.


I'm finally back in the world of the living after Ibiza! Only took me nearly a week! Right a few slow cooker recipes

BBQ Beef Brisket

1kg beef brisket (trim fat as much as possible)

Season with S&P

coat in Tbsp EVOO

Sear the beef to seal it and leave to one side

In the sloow cooker add:

300ml passata

150ml stock (any really, i used beef)

100ml white wine vinegar

1 chopped onion

3 chopped garlic cloves

1 chopped red chilli

pinch of cloves

S&P

1 tbsp honey

1 tbsp demerera sugar

1 tbsp tomato puree

Mix it all up, chuck the beef in and cover for 12 hours. Serve with with rice or sweet potato wedges or on a wholemeal roll.

Mexican chicken stew

4 skinless chicken breasts

1 tbsp vegetable oil

1 chooped onion,

3 choped garlic cloves,

½ tsp dark brown sugar

1 tsp chipotle paste (you can buy it in asda in the herbs section)

400g can chopped tomatoes

1 small red onion, sliced into rings

a few coriander leaves

fry off the onion and garlic, add the chicken and seal. Then add all into the slow cooker and leave for 6-8 hours. done!

Easy! I've got more as well so will add them if people want them


----------



## Bad Alan

I'm definately going to have to try the beef one @liam0810 !

And nice to have you back, appetite to normal? Training resumed?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'm definately going to have to try the beef one @liam0810 !
> 
> And nice to have you back, appetite to normal? Training resumed?


Yeah appetite is fine, never been an issue really apart from ibiza but i was on a lot of "supressants" there!

Training will resume tonight. I still trained 3 times last week but tonight sh1t gets serious.

how was yesterday?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah appetite is fine, never been an issue really apart from ibiza but i was on a lot of "supressants" there!
> 
> Training will resume tonight. I still trained 3 times last week but tonight sh1t gets serious.
> 
> how was yesterday?


Yea just wondered if it had comeback, tbf I wondered if you would ever comeback lol  thought Rolf Harris has finally got you!

It was good man, had a disgusting leg session first thing with Scott lol so was cramping all day and hurting. Show was good it'll be fun to be part of as you get alot more stage time with the split show mate, makes the dieting more worthwhile lol.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I am a man for the pain so be warned come leg day  can be beaten easily with high reps though lol


High reps rule.....just a complete a$$ doing them! 



liam0810 said:


> Yeah appetite is fine, never been an issue really apart from ibiza but i was on a lot of "supressants" there!
> 
> Training will resume tonight. I still trained 3 times last week but tonight sh1t gets serious.
> 
> how was yesterday?


Good to see you back in the land of the living! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> High reps rule.....just a complete a$$ doing them!
> 
> Good to see you back in the land of the living! :thumb:


Just about Keeks! Hope you've been keeping the TPW flag flying high! Oh and how did you do in your comp?


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Just about Keeks! Hope you've been keeping the TPW flag flying high! Oh and how did you do in your comp?


Of course! :thumb:

Not competed yet, 5 weeks out from UK show, 9 from Nac, so another 9 weeks of fun left yet!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Of course! :thumb:
> 
> Not competed yet, 5 weeks out from UK show, 9 from Nac, so another 9 weeks of fun left yet!


Shows how much attention i pay Keeks! Oh and if you are ever over manchester way and want a free gym session give me a bell and you can come to my gym!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Shows how much attention i pay Keeks! Oh and if you are ever over manchester way and want a free gym session give me a bell and you can come to my gym!


Ummm Liam back off my training partner


----------



## Guest

That's some mean steady Deadlifting that BA. Nice work!


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's some mean steady Deadlifting that BA. Nice work!


Cheers mate it's steadily going back up 

You good? Haven't seen you on here much?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ummm Liam back off my training partner


Nope not a chance! She's a lancastrian not a dirty yorkie! Lets not start a War of the Roses again young man


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Nope not a chance! She's a lancastrian not a dirty yorkie! Lets not start a War of the Roses again young man


Well luck would have it I was born in Bolton lol and only reside in Yorkshire


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Well luck would have it I was born in Bolton lol and only reside in Yorkshire


Oh yeah I forgot about that, your dad told me when we bonded. I now call him Pops


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate it's steadily going back up
> 
> You good? Haven't seen you on here much?


I've been better, split up with the misses and I'm mid cycle so heads been all over.

Just been trying to keep everything on track so haven't had much time to pop on just recently.

Trying to catch up on everyone's journals etc.

What you weighing? Bet you've an impressive 1rm in the tank with that lifting.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about that, your dad told me when we bonded. I now call him Pops


Hahah he talks about you all the time, says your the son he never had


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've been better, split up with the misses and I'm mid cycle so heads been all over.
> 
> Just been trying to keep everything on track so haven't had much time to pop on just recently.
> 
> Trying to catch up on everyone's journals etc.
> 
> What you weighing? Bet you've an impressive 1rm in the tank with that lifting.


Sorry to hear about that mate, hopefully your getting on alright! For the best? What cycle you running?

Between 101-102kg mate we are trying to keep bodyweight at this level until go on cycle and just keep getting stronger.

Will be working upto a 1-2 rm on deads next couple weeks so hopefully about 260kg+ bit down on pre comp diet strength levels but its coming back 

I'm the leanest I've been at this weight so improved and got 9months or so till diet for next comp.


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day1;

Incline bb bench;

120kg x 6,3,1 rest pause

92kg x 16

Smith shoulder press;

117kg x 6,2,1 rest pause

90kg x 16

Close grip bb

112kg x 5,2,1 rest pause

85kg x 16

Calves was 10 reps on leg press followed by 10 bodyweight contractions from the floor. No rest between any sets just run constantly for 10 sets of each total.

Good start to the workout, first two excercises were good but just gassed for close grip bench. Bit annoyed but yesterday has took it outta me I think, was a long day and little sleep etc wont dwell on it as still very productive and worked to beyond total failure 

Diet is staying the same even though bodyweight hasn't budged for two weeks, Scott wants to stay below 104-105kg before next blast so don't get too outta shape. About at my fat boy limit as abs are fading


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Shows how much attention i pay Keeks! Oh and if you are ever over manchester way and want a free gym session give me a bell and you can come to my gym!


Ha ha, I'll let you off seeing as you've been away with the fairies. :lol:

Cheers, will take you up on that. I need to come over Manchester way at the end of the season so will tie it in with a gym session. :thumbup1: And I will be a dirty Yorkie for a day as I'm on a promise.......the best fish & chips ever so gotta cross the border for that!



Bad Alan said:


> Ummm Liam back off my training partner


Oh I'm still with you for that fish & chips and leg session!  I'm not missing out on that one!


----------



## Goodfella

Strong as a ox mate, you started the super supps yet?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Push day1;
> 
> Incline bb bench;
> 
> 120kg x 6,3,1 rest pause
> 
> 92kg x 16
> 
> Smith shoulder press;
> 
> 117kg x 6,2,1 rest pause
> 
> 90kg x 16
> 
> Close grip bb
> 
> 112kg x 5,2,1 rest pause
> 
> 85kg x 16
> 
> Calves was 10 reps on leg press followed by 10 bodyweight contractions from the floor. No rest between any sets just run constantly for 10 sets of each total.
> 
> Good start to the workout, first two excercises were good but just gassed for close grip bench. Bit annoyed but yesterday has took it outta me I think, was a long day and little sleep etc wont dwell on it as still very productive and worked to beyond total failure
> 
> Diet is staying the same even though bodyweight hasn't budged for two weeks, Scott wants to stay below 104-105kg before next blast so don't get too outta shape. About at my fat boy limit as abs are fading


What are abs? :-(


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'll let you off seeing as you've been away with the fairies. :lol:
> 
> Cheers, will take you up on that. I need to come over Manchester way at the end of the season so will tie it in with a gym session. :thumbup1: And I will be a dirty Yorkie for a day as I'm on a promise.......the best fish & chips ever so gotta cross the border for that!
> 
> Oh I'm still with you for that fish & chips and leg session!  I'm not missing out on that one!


Yeah let me know! I'm even starting to sell TPW in the gym so you can have a TPW protein shake after FOC.

Actually William I need to try these fish and chips. What's your shops called again?


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Yeah let me know! I'm even starting to sell TPW in the gym so you can have a TPW protein shake after FOC.
> 
> Actually William I need to try these fish and chips. What's your shops called again?


Even better!  You working there? And whereabouts is it?


----------



## Dagman72

Cheers for ben p youtube channel - so many great tips from the man.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'll let you off seeing as you've been away with the fairies. :lol:
> 
> Cheers, will take you up on that. I need to come over Manchester way at the end of the season so will tie it in with a gym session. :thumbup1: And I will be a dirty Yorkie for a day as I'm on a promise.......the best fish & chips ever so gotta cross the border for that!
> 
> Oh I'm still with you for that fish & chips and leg session!  I'm not missing out on that one!


Keeks let me know when that is and me and Liam will double team you on leg day  then we will cover ourselves in gravy and eat chips !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Strong as a ox mate, you started the super supps yet?


Haha cheers long way to go mate  no which depresses me greatly as everyone is on them around me and I'm a gay little deflated natty! About another 4 weeks or so I reckon


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah let me know! I'm even starting to sell TPW in the gym so you can have a TPW protein shake after FOC.
> 
> Actually William I need to try these fish and chips. What's your shops called again?


Mate we will be visiting for fish and chips at Brits time no doubt as they are about 20mins from venue


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Cheers for ben p youtube channel - so many great tips from the man.


Yea man he gives out really quality info and the training tips for technique are great! Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Haha cheers long way to go mate  no which depresses me greatly as everyone is on them around me and I'm a gay little deflated natty! About another 4 weeks or so I reckon


Impressive mate, peps and what not must be serving you well then!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Keeks let me know when that is and me and Liam will double team you on leg day  then we will cover ourselves in gravy and eat chips !!!


 :lol: Im both scared and excited by that! :lol: And with gravy :drool:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Even better!  You working there? And whereabouts is it?


It's in Salford. I'm helping out there now, training plans, diets and sorting out trade accounts for supps for them. Trying to make it busier. It's a belting gym and want it to get better


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Mate we will be visiting for fish and chips at Brits time no doubt as they are about 20mins from venue


What day you going britts? Both or just Sunday?


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> Sorry to hear about that mate, hopefully your getting on alright! For the best? What cycle you running?
> 
> Between 101-102kg mate we are trying to keep bodyweight at this level until go on cycle and just keep getting stronger.
> 
> Will be working upto a 1-2 rm on deads next couple weeks so hopefully about 260kg+ bit down on pre comp diet strength levels but its coming back
> 
> I'm the leanest I've been at this weight so improved and got 9months or so till diet for next comp.


Not sure BA just trying to figure out if it is for the best. Hard to do when on tren.

My cycle is 750mg Cidoteston and just over 300mg of AP Parabolin.

The Parabolin is lethal, hitting pb's every week a 260 x2 dead and a 265 single along with a 170 front squat.

Things aren't all bad, its more appetite with everything that's going on.

I'm 97kg bang on but sadly abs are disappearing, as long as they don't totally disappear I won't tweak diet.

Plan to hire someone next year to help with my summer cut.

Cutting is where I struggle as I'm carb dependant, keto worked to a degree for me but by heck it had me in tears.


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Impressive mate, peps and what not must be serving you well then!


I would attribute it to a couple of rungs as they are things I've never done and now I'm on zero gear (cold turkey no pct after a long 20+ weeks on, can't remember exactly)

Peptides and gh consistently multiple times per day

Slin pre workout

Using a load of bcaa and eaa

I also rate the creatine/beta alanine synergy, don't expect wonders but the research for lactic acid buffering and recovery is good

Got to include it as I've never used it so feel it must be contributing but matador and ravenous by anabolic designs, ravenous in particular is fantastic and works out very reasonably priced

Diet is really spot on too and I'm training as hard as ever so long may it continue 

Apologies for the rambling just thinking out loud!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> What day you going britts? Both or just Sunday?


Saturday will check in hit Brits then get food and go get fuuuuuuarked up lol  Sunday is dependant on how good Saturday night is! A close friend owns two of the clubs in Harrogate so I need to get on booking a table in one and should make night cheaper!

We will just all share a couple of hotel rooms it'll work out cheap as ****, Ben and Elliott maybe making an appearance too


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: Im both scared and excited by that! :lol: And with gravy :drool:


Great combination of emotions!


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Not sure BA just trying to figure out if it is for the best. Hard to do when on tren.
> 
> My cycle is 750mg Cidoteston and just over 300mg of AP Parabolin.
> 
> The Parabolin is lethal, hitting pb's every week a 260 x2 dead and a 265 single along with a 170 front squat.
> 
> Things aren't all bad, its more appetite with everything that's going on.
> 
> I'm 97kg bang on but sadly abs are disappearing, as long as they don't totally disappear I won't tweak diet.
> 
> Plan to hire someone next year to help with my summer cut.
> 
> Cutting is where I struggle as I'm carb dependant, keto worked to a degree for me but by heck it had me in tears.


Only you will know mate and you probably don't want to broadcast personal life, talk to people you trust though is always the best thing to do and gives a good perspective sometimes. Especially as tren is never your friend in this situation !

That front squat is disgusting mate, serious core and leg strength to put that up! Nice combo of meds and quality gear too, ap para is meant to be very nice so good to hear a report like that 

I see it as you know you can get abs back but not everyone has what it takes to be big and strong, worry about the hard part first! Dieting to decent level bf is fairly straightforward.

Keep pushing onwards!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> I would attribute it to a couple of rungs as they are things I've never done and now I'm on zero gear (cold turkey no pct after a long 20+ weeks on, can't remember exactly)
> 
> Peptides and gh consistently multiple times per day
> 
> Slin pre workout
> 
> Using a load of bcaa and eaa
> 
> I also rate the creatine/beta alanine synergy, don't expect wonders but the research for lactic acid buffering and recovery is good
> 
> Got to include it as I've never used it so feel it must be contributing but matador and ravenous by anabolic designs, ravenous in particular is fantastic and works out very reasonably priced
> 
> Diet is really spot on too and I'm training as hard as ever so long may it continue
> 
> Apologies for the rambling just thinking out loud!


Don't apologise mate, I love theorising ways of being able to progress whilst not relying on certain elements


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Saturday will check in hit Brits then get food and go get fuuuuuuarked up lol  Sunday is dependant on how good Saturday night is! A close friend owns two of the clubs in Harrogate so I need to get on booking a table in one and should make night cheaper!
> 
> We will just all share a couple of hotel rooms it'll work out cheap as ****, Ben and Elliott maybe making an appearance too


This is going to be very messy!! X


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> This is going to be very messy!! X


Wouldn't have it any other way 

Worst mood ever today  any good at getting rid of dead bodies?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Wouldn't have it any other way
> 
> Worst mood ever today  any good at getting rid of dead bodies?


3 days left of work and then you can rest. Sort of  Just keep that in mind. What they doing to annoy u?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> 3 days left of work and then you can rest. Sort of  Just keep that in mind. What they doing to annoy u?


Talking to me before lunchtime :lol:

Feel very disorganised, tired and out of routine ATM its ****ing me off, going to have a day off the gym and get on top of things. Hopefully get a nap in too!

Never usually bothered about days off but I want one right now lol, may sneak out


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Talking to me before lunchtime :lol:
> 
> Feel very disorganised, tired and out of routine ATM its ****ing me off, going to have a day off the gym and get on top of things. Hopefully get a nap in too!
> 
> Never usually bothered about days off but I want one right now lol, may sneak out


i can totes do the kidnap thing that i mentioned yesterday


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> i can totes do the kidnap thing that i mentioned yesterday


Ill get a ransom note drafted up and sent over for approval


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Saturday will check in hit Brits then get food and go get fuuuuuuarked up lol  Sunday is dependant on how good Saturday night is! A close friend owns two of the clubs in Harrogate so I need to get on booking a table in one and should make night cheaper!
> 
> We will just all share a couple of hotel rooms it'll work out cheap as ****, Ben and Elliott maybe making an appearance too


OK mate let me know closer to time and will see what the money situation is like. Plan was to become a hermit till xmas till i'm back on track but might be able to scrape some together.

Oh and @Spawn of Haney - how many ml of Ap para is that a week to do 300mg?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> Not sure BA just trying to figure out if it is for the best. Hard to do when on tren.
> 
> My cycle is 750mg Cidoteston and just over 300mg of AP Parabolin.
> 
> The Parabolin is lethal, hitting pb's every week a 260 x2 dead and a 265 single along with a 170 front squat.
> 
> Things aren't all bad, its more appetite with everything that's going on.
> 
> I'm 97kg bang on but sadly abs are disappearing, as long as they don't totally disappear I won't tweak diet.
> 
> Plan to hire someone next year to help with my summer cut.
> 
> Cutting is where I struggle as I'm carb dependant, keto worked to a degree for me but by heck it had me in tears.


170kg front squat what the ****! I'd **** myself


----------



## Keeks

Sending an internet hug and hope ya day picks up! But don't want dead people germs on me!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Sending an internet hug and hope ya day picks up! But don't want dead people germs on me!


I've had a good slap and come round lol, was being a big girly 

Hopefully you're days not too horrendous after sleep last night or lack of!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I've had a good slap and come round lol, was being a big girly
> 
> Hopefully you're days not too horrendous after sleep last night or lack of!


Ha ha, now now, you're not allowed to be a big girl, that's my job! Glad you've come too anyway. 

I'm surprisingly ok, caffeine and stims's working a treat.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, now now, you're not allowed to be a big girl, that's my job! Glad you've come too anyway.
> 
> I'm surprisingly ok, caffeine and stims's working a treat.


I know lol I had a funny realisation about what a grump I was being!

Fantastic keep yourself "up" there till you've trained then hopefully you'll have a nice little crash tonight in time for sleep


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> OK mate let me know closer to time and will see what the money situation is like. Plan was to become a hermit till xmas till i'm back on track but might be able to scrape some together.
> 
> Oh and @Spawn of Haney - how many ml of Ap para is that a week to do 300mg?


A whopping 6ml Liam! Lol.


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> 170kg front squat what the ****! I'd **** myself


Went for a 180 today, failed twice.

That extra 10kg is different gravy.

Gonna try a cheeky 175 next week, better I don't run before I can walk lol.


----------



## liam0810

Spawn of Haney said:


> A whopping 6ml Liam! Lol.


Haha bet you're a sweaty rapist!

I'm thinking 1.5ml every Monday, Wednesday, Saturday


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Haha bet you're a sweaty rapist!
> 
> I'm thinking 1.5ml every Monday, Wednesday, Saturday


Sweaty most definitely god I'm dripping after just tying my shoelaces, the rapeyness is nothing a few ****s can't sort out at the moment haha.

That sounds ok to me Liam I do the same but put 3ml in on the wed.

Trust me you'll love the stuff!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I know lol I had a funny realisation about what a grump I was being!
> 
> Fantastic keep yourself "up" there till you've trained then hopefully you'll have a nice little crash tonight in time for sleep


No way are you allowed to be a grump, that's just not happening! 

Hope the rest of your day was ok anyway!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> No way are you allowed to be a grump, that's just not happening!
> 
> Hope the rest of your day was ok anyway!


I'm cool now I've had a nap, couple good phone calls to sort things out, got a haircut and shaved my back  life's good again lol

Rest day was needed is all I think was running behind my usual routine, weird how when I get knocked out of it I get very vexed to say the least lol. Mild OCD :lol:

Deadlift day tmro that makes me smile !


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I'm cool now I've had a nap, couple good phone calls to sort things out, got a haircut and shaved my back  life's good again lol
> 
> Rest day was needed is all I think was running behind my usual routine, weird how when I get knocked out of it I get very vexed to say the least lol. Mild OCD :lol:
> 
> Deadlift day tmro that makes me smile !


 :lol: Shaved your back, how'd ya manage that? That made me laugh! :lol: Ahh all sounds good then. :thumbup1:

Ha ha, my OCD gets worse the further into prep I get, by the end I'm practically a mad woman with it! Know what you mean though, slight change in routine and can just properly throw you out.

Yay, have a fab session tomorrow! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: Shaved your back, how'd ya manage that? That made me laugh! :lol: Ahh all sounds good then. :thumbup1:
> 
> Ha ha, my OCD gets worse the further into prep I get, by the end I'm practically a mad woman with it! Know what you mean though, slight change in routine and can just properly throw you out.
> 
> Yay, have a fab session tomorrow! :thumbup1:


Lol I didn't do it myself, I can barely scratch the back of my head I'm that inflexible in the shoulders


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lol I didn't do it myself, I can barely scratch the back of my head I'm that inflexible in the shoulders


Yoga, that's what you need! Then you can shave your own back! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Yoga, that's what you need! Then you can shave your own back! :thumb:


Lol I don't even want to think of the amount of pain I'd be in attempting yoga !


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lol I don't even want to think of the amount of pain I'd be in attempting yoga !


No pain, no gain!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> No pain, no gain!


I remind myself of that daily as I'm sure you do aswell :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Deadlift day!

Deadlift from floor worked upto 260kg x 3

Tbar machine rows upto 6pl x 10,6

Meadows rows; 55,70kg x 10,6

Bb curls

Preacher machine curls to behind head

Alternate incline curls



Great session was feeling abit tired so 3 dhacks eca down again and killed it! Very pleased with deadlift only 1 rep off all time PB with 6 plates a side. ****ed off didn't get to film it as little brother has dropped out of training with me and my older brother for now  will be working upto a max double next week and will definitely get it recorded!

Shattered now but won't be getting any sleep foooooking eca :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Deadlift day!
> 
> Deadlift from floor worked upto 260kg x 3
> 
> Tbar machine rows upto 6pl x 10,6
> 
> Meadows rows; 55,70kg x 10,6
> 
> Bb curls
> 
> Preacher machine curls to behind head
> 
> Alternate incline curls
> 
> 
> 
> Great session was feeling abit tired so 3 dhacks eca down again and killed it! Very pleased with deadlift only 1 rep off all time PB with 6 plates a side. ****ed off didn't get to film it as little brother has dropped out of training with me and my older brother for now  will be working upto a max double next week and will definitely get it recorded!
> 
> Shattered now but won't be getting any sleep foooooking eca :lol:


Get some DY GHblast it's well handy to have on hand.

Or a bag of spl1ff lol


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Deadlift day!
> 
> Deadlift from floor worked upto 260kg x 3
> 
> Tbar machine rows upto 6pl x 10,6
> 
> Meadows rows; 55,70kg x 10,6
> 
> Bb curls
> 
> Preacher machine curls to behind head
> 
> Alternate incline curls
> 
> 
> 
> Great session was feeling abit tired so 3 dhacks eca down again and killed it! Very pleased with deadlift only 1 rep off all time PB with 6 plates a side. ****ed off didn't get to film it as little brother has dropped out of training with me and my older brother for now  will be working upto a max double next week and will definitely get it recorded!
> 
> Shattered now but won't be getting any sleep foooooking eca :lol:


Noice Deadlift mate........6plate fvck!! Waht are you hoping to hit at the end of your offseason as numbers I ecpect will go up nicly when back on 

And 3 eca's.....wacho!! lol


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Get some DY GHblast it's well handy to have on hand.
> 
> Or a bag of spl1ff lol


Lol I get in a bad habit of getting high every night when I start so must resist! 

Yet to try ghblast still getting on well with it?


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Noice Deadlift mate........6plate fvck!! Waht are you hoping to hit at the end of your offseason as numbers I ecpect will go up nicly when back on
> 
> And 3 eca's.....wacho!! lol


Before prep I really want to hit 7pl for a single just to say I've deadlifted 300kg, not that it'll do anything for my physique just a personal goal. Got 9 months and still abit off PB level so I'm confident I an achieve it seeing as I've yet to smash some gear in!

I know bad habit mate of dropping loads of eph before deads! Makes life interesting lol.


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Before prep I really want to hit 7pl for a single just to say I've deadlifted 300kg, not that it'll do anything for my physique just a personal goal. Got 9 months and still abit off PB level so I'm confident I an achieve it seeing as I've yet to smash some gear in!
> 
> I know bad habit mate of dropping loads of eph before deads! Makes life interesting lol.


330kg will be **** for you by then, once your weight goes up on cycle you'll destroy it by then......nearly there now lol

lol..............and waits for the crash


----------



## Keeks

3 eca again?!?!??! :lol:

Glad ya had a good one! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> 330kg will be **** for you by then, once your weight goes up on cycle you'll destroy it by then......nearly there now lol
> 
> lol..............and waits for the crash


I hope I comedown in time for some sleep lol! 

Progression does slow obviously the heavier it gets but I think 7pl is realistic, only a short term goal though I'd never put a limit on myself strength or size wise and create that mental hurdle.

It's killing me lol everyone's jabbing up getting big and I'm resigned to food and gh! My time shall come :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> 3 eca again?!?!??! :lol:
> 
> Glad ya had a good one! :thumb:


Urrrrhghhhh hate myself now for doing it :lol: no star fishing for me!

Helps though makes me go nuts and throw plates around


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Urrrrhghhhh hate myself now for doing it :lol: no star fishing for me!
> 
> Helps though makes me go nuts and throw plates around


Ha ha, happy crashing instead of star fishing! Crazy! :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, happy crashing instead of star fishing! Crazy! :lol:


Lol it's not enjoyable I can't stand still I'm pacing my kitchen cooking and playing on my phone 

I would come in your journal and see how you've got on today but the smut is too thick to dig through :lol: you'll have to start mentioning me in your training posts so I can find them!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lol it's not enjoyable I can't stand still I'm pacing my kitchen cooking and playing on my phone
> 
> I would come in your journal and see how you've got on today but the smut is too thick to dig through :lol: you'll have to start mentioning me in your training posts so I can find them!


Oh heck, I do feel for you and it's horrible. I can get a bit antsy at work depending on what I've had so just have to be careful, but all good fun!  At least you had a good session, just don't have 3 next time!!! 

Ha ha, I think order is restored now, and training done! Legs tomorrow so that's always a good training post! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, I do feel for you and it's horrible. I can get a bit antsy at work depending on what I've had so just have to be careful, but all good fun!  At least you had a good session, just don't have 3 next time!!!
> 
> Ha ha, I think order is restored now, and training done! Legs tomorrow so that's always a good training post! :thumb:


Need them deads are heavy !!!!! Lol

Helps me cook better as I'm moving so fast 

Leg days are the best days......!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Need them deads are heavy !!!!! Lol
> 
> Helps me cook better as I'm moving so fast
> 
> Leg days are the best days......!


 :lol: Idea for a new cookery show, 'Speed cooking with eca'

Hope you got some kip anyway. 

And leg days are most definitely not!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day 2;

Cable crossovers 3 sets

Flat flyes 2 sets constant tension

Flat DB 2 sets

Rope tricep extension 2 extended sets using strength curve advantage

Skipped shoulders as hitting them tomorrow, will have done me good tbf as they are sore today! Biceps have doms from yesterday's session which is rare for me. Back is trashed can really feel yesterday's deads and heavy rows 

last night;



And freshly shaved back :lol: feel so much better;



Quite happy where I am off cycle sitting at about 101-102kg, can't wait to get back on and get strength going!


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders yesterday;

Good change up as never hit them solo really due to injuries. Kept light/ higher reps and supersets so intensity was there.

Workout design courtesy of the Queen bee herself 

Clean and press ss/ behind neck press - upto 45kg bar off top of my head

Seated db press ss/ side raises 4 sets

Bb underhand front raise ss/ inc bench rear delts 3 sets

Mountain dog 6 ways 2 sets to failure with the 3KG DUMBBELLS yes 3KG

Finished with 25 mins LISS cardio whilst @RXQueenie did 400m sprint intervals making me look like a big lazy **** :lol:

Was quite pleased with how my shoulder held up injury wise (rotator problems both sides) and delts got trashed.

Claire form was spot on throughout and had a fun workout so A*, got your pointers on workout progression and failure training please try it! 

Back and biceps tomorrow AM before work early, JOY!


----------



## Queenie

Great write up, Will  Thank u and will defo take your advice on board x


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day 2;

Very low volume session today, meant to do it this morning but I won't lie was tired so had an extra hour in bed. Rebel that I am  got to it after work anyway;

Vbar pulldowns warm ups then 1 working triple rest pause set

Machine one arm rows warm ups then 1 triple drop set

Fat gripz cable curls 3 sets 10-6 reps all 3sec negatives and to complete failure

Dropped the fat gripz off and hit one 15+ rep set using mid range constant tension just to finish them off

Really love the high intensity high frequency training ATM. Keeping lean-ish too put it down to the training, gh and diet is spot on. Insulin dropped out now after four weeks on but will continue with peptides and gh. Looking forward to seeing how I look once slin water comes away abit, not that I'm holding loads.

Bodyweight down slightly again this week 101kg on the dot.


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day1;

Incline bb press upto 120kg x 8 then 92kg x 18

Smith shoulder press;

117kg x 5,2,1 rest pause set

90kg x 18

Close grip bench upto 112kg x 8 then 85kg x 19

Calves was 10 x 10 with rest only to do 10 bodyweight floor contractions between sets.

**** workout shoulders are killing me, both rotators are really painful now even when not training. ****ed off but at least it can only get better from here.


----------



## Bad Alan

Everything hurts this morning !

Can't even drive my car properly for rotator pain, wrists are very stuff and painful not sure whether gh side this morn. Sore as hell head to toe but never mind it's LEG DAY


----------



## Keeks

^^^^ So true! Have a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> ^^^^ So true! Have a good one! :thumbup1:


Thought you might like that, especially the crying one


----------



## Suprakill4

Look amazing in that first pic mate. Massive delts and traps! impressed.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Look amazing in that first pic mate. Massive delts and traps! impressed.


I'm trying mate its hard with no "assistance" lol 

Quads really lost size on my diet and I will admit that as always used to have chunky quads, but no more! Hammering them beyond failure got to bring them up so that's my main focus, hamstrings are not too bad though tbf.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day!

Leg extension pre exhaust 10 sets 12-8 reps same weight contraction held

Leg press single leg sets of 25,15 to failure then triple rest pause set 13,6,2 plus forced reps with 170kg

Hamstring curls seated sets of 19,10,6 last set included forced reps and an ISO db hold after for 30ish secs

Did some ab work after

Totally knackered the single leg presses are brutally tough, gets hard controlling weight on negative when heavier. Need to keep hitting legs with the intensity of today as quads are lagging big time!

On the downside I don't have a body part or joint that doesn't ache lol and not in a good way. Comes with the territory of pushing limits I suppose!

Haven't put legs "out there" yet post comp as they are crap but;



















They do have some cuts just **** lighting tbf but you'll have to believe me on that lol


----------



## Queenie

Totally synced with leg day Haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Totally synced with leg day Haha!


Lol and back day tomorrow


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day!
> 
> Leg extension pre exhaust 10 sets 12-8 reps same weight contraction held
> 
> Leg press single leg sets of 25,15 to failure then triple rest pause set 13,6,2 plus forced reps with 170kg
> 
> Hamstring curls seated sets of 19,10,6 last set included forced reps and an ISO db hold after for 30ish secs
> 
> Did some ab work after
> 
> Totally knackered the single leg presses are brutally tough, gets hard controlling weight on negative when heavier. Need to keep hitting legs with the intensity of today as quads are lagging big time!
> 
> On the downside I don't have a body part or joint that doesn't ache lol and not in a good way. Comes with the territory of pushing limits I suppose!
> 
> Haven't put legs "out there" yet post comp as they are crap but;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do have some cuts just **** lighting tbf but you'll have to believe me on that lol


If Scott doesn't get back to me today as he's off to Germany then I think ill try this workout.

What's the IOS DB hold for hammies? And legs aren't lagging, they're pasty but not lagging


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> If Scott doesn't get back to me today as he's off to Germany then I think ill try this workout.
> 
> What's the IOS DB hold for hammies? And legs aren't lagging, they're pasty but not lagging


x2

get a tan will


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> If Scott doesn't get back to me today as he's off to Germany then I think ill try this workout.
> 
> What's the IOS DB hold for hammies? And legs aren't lagging, they're pasty but not lagging


Quads are, sweep sucks and need thicker adductors.

You and @marknorthumbria can stick your tans up your ass you pair of nancy boy metro puffs 

Ill get a vid of the ISO hold mate. ****ing fries hamstrings or anything that left of them!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> If Scott doesn't get back to me today as he's off to Germany then I think ill try this workout.
> 
> What's the IOS DB hold for hammies? And legs aren't lagging, they're pasty but not lagging







Work hard


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Work hard


I'll try that tonight. I'm sure I've seen that blokes videos before. Can't remember what on


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day1;

Vbar pulldowns upto one rest pause set, stacked the pulldown machine on this tonight for good solid reps

One arm machine rows one rest pause set then one triple drop set

Hammer curls 4 sets 20 seconds between sets

Fat gripz bb curls 3 high rep failure sets with just the bar

Calves was tri set of;

Leg press bottom halves 20 reps

Bodyweight off step 20 reps

Bodyweight floor contractions 20 reps

Run through 4 times with 30 seconds between sets

Really good workout again, very tired during the day think its maybe blood sugar and insulin sensitivity re-adjusting after slin use?

Get me to the weekend already feel like ****!


----------



## reza85

Mate did u get a pm from me not sure if it went through or not ?

Thanks


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Mate did u get a pm from me not sure if it went through or not ?
> 
> Thanks


Yep had a few mate just getting back to everyone now


----------



## reza85

Thanks champ

By the way my high dose experiment failed as 3G made me feel like crap had to stop it


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Thanks champ
> 
> By the way my high dose experiment failed as 3G made me feel like crap had to stop it


Worth fighting through it mate, how many weeks you give it? Body should adjust in time!

Can't wait to blast meeee


----------



## reza85

4 weeks but I was moody grumpy and tired don't think is fair on the othere half mate

Just gone stay a mere mortal and leave u gods to lol


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> 4 weeks but I was moody grumpy and tired don't think is fair on the othere half mate
> 
> Just gone stay a mere mortal and leave u gods to lol


I'm yet to try that high tbf, moody grumpy and tired are my default settings though mate 

How's things gojng anyway? Better now lowered doses?


----------



## Queenie

Can vouch for moody, grumpy and tired 

Ha!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Can vouch for moody, grumpy and tired
> 
> Ha!


Well I never ! 

It's true though, some mornings I wake up with a smile on my face.....


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Well I never !
> 
> It's true though, some mornings I wake up with a smile on my face.....


That must be really nice for u. I wouldn't know how that feels!


----------



## liam0810

reza85 said:


> Thanks champ
> 
> By the way my high dose experiment failed as 3G made me feel like crap had to stop it


Mate I tried 3G and it was horrible. It was either the high dose or the fact it was crappy BSI!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'm yet to try that high tbf, moody grumpy and tired are my default settings though mate
> 
> How's things gojng anyway? Better now lowered doses?


It might do the opposite than you usually are and make you happy, smiley and tanned


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> It might do the opposite than you usually are and make you happy, smiley and tanned


I'm hoping so! maybe high dose dbol will give me that lovely yellow jaundice complexion


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'm hoping so! maybe high dose dbol will give me that lovely yellow jaundice complexion


If not mix it with a bottle of absinthe a day and you'll be yellower than homer simpson


----------



## Sambuca

only just seen ur posing video. im like months late but fcking awesome lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> only just seen ur posing video. im like months late but fcking awesome lol


Haha cheers Sam, I'm gna bust some break dancing moves next time! Only kidding on that but I'm a posing git anyway, did work hard on mandatories and getting them right


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Haha cheers Sam, I'm gna bust some break dancing moves next time! Only kidding on that but I'm a posing git anyway, did work hard on mandatories and getting them right


ye u looked awesome. i didnt realise what good peak on ur biceps u had and back looks smart. legs were cut to fk as well. shredded.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha cheers Sam, I'm gna bust some break dancing moves next time! Only kidding on that but I'm a posing git anyway, did work hard on mandatories and getting them right


yeah i just watched it again as well. i think i will practice this time around and not just make it up once i'm up there!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> yeah i just watched it again as well. i think i will practice this time around and not just make it up once i'm up there!


lol is there a video of yours?!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> lol is there a video of yours?!


no thank fcuk! all you would hear is Kerry Kayes keep telling me to get off the stage! haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sambuca said:


> lol is there a video of yours?!







yea heres liams


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> ye u looked awesome. i didnt realise what good peak on ur biceps u had and back looks smart. legs were cut to fk as well. shredded.


Bicep peak has always been decent and backs coming along well now put pic on fb other day. Legs need size but yea condition was actually good looking back. Amazing still feel fat at the time lol 

How you getting on? Should the rock be scared yet?!


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Bicep peak has always been decent and backs coming along well now put pic on fb other day. Legs need size but yea condition was actually good looking back. Amazing still feel fat at the time lol
> 
> How you getting on? Should the rock be scared yet?!


feel fat?! haha mad head. all those heavy ass squats paid off 

hmm hes still got a couple of stone on me. 

im about 92kg at the moment  hopefully be 15 stone at christmas ^_^ so im catching him up slowly


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> no thank fcuk! all you would hear is Kerry Kayes keep telling me to get off the stage! haha


id pay 5 pounds to anyone who can produce an actual video of it haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> feel fat?! haha mad head. all those heavy ass squats paid off
> 
> hmm hes still got a couple of stone on me.
> 
> im about 92kg at the moment  hopefully be 15 stone at christmas ^_^ so im catching him up slowly


Good man, get strong!


----------



## Bad Alan

For any who didn't know I've just started working as a rep for MaxiRAW so any questions or queries about products or offers feel free to drop me a PM!

Current offer running till 30th Sept;



Get it whilst its hot


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> yea heres liams


Not far off, just less clothes


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> For any who didn't know I've just started working as a rep for MaxiRAW so any questions or queries about products or offers feel free to drop me a PM!
> 
> Current offer running till 30th Sept;
> 
> View attachment 136853
> 
> 
> Get it whilst its hot


Good supp company, they're no @TheProteinWorks but they're ok


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Bicep peak has always been decent and backs coming along well now put pic on fb other day. Legs need size but yea condition was actually good looking back. Amazing still feel fat at the time lol
> 
> How you getting on? Should the rock be scared yet?!


I know exactly what you mean. I remember 4 days out texting Scott panicking coz I was too fat! BBing is a proper head fcuk!


----------



## Suprakill4

Legs looking decent to me mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Good supp company, they're no @TheProteinWorks but they're ok


Hey get that crap outta here


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Hey get that crap outta here


Never! TPW NUMBER 1 WOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Legs looking decent to me mate!


Cheers Mr Quads  need to bring on sweep ALOT but I guess that's mostly genetic however I do think deep squatting movements help this, anatomy and muscle function would say so to. Although I know youre an exception to this as can't go too deep with your back.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Mr Quads  need to bring on sweep ALOT but I guess that's mostly genetic however I do think deep squatting movements help this, anatomy and muscle function would say so to. Although I know youre an exception to this as can't go too deep with your back.


LOL, not mr quads anmore!! Checkout my journal from todays pic, look fcuking ****, broike wrist has seen me deflate soooo much! Very annoyed.

Yeah mate i dont go deep on anything pressing but overcome this a bit by going to full on stretch on leg extentions.


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Never! TPW NUMBER 1 WOOOOOOOOO!!!


 :thumb: For sure!!!!

But great that you're a rep now, much deserved! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :thumb: For sure!!!!
> 
> But great that you're a rep now, much deserved! :thumb:


Yeah i agree. Said to you the other day you deserve it you big cuddly bear you


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah i agree. Said to you the other day you deserve it you big cuddly bear you


Cuddly for another year now lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Pumping push day 

Cable crossovers working in sets of 10 till failure at 10 then another set at that weight

Flat db presses 2 sets of hard 12's

Flat flyes bottom 3/4 range into partner resisted flyes 2 sets

Didn't do side raises as rotators are still in bits 

One arm cable tricep extensions

Love this workout it's so fuuuuarkkng painful, pumped to hell  had to really go back to light weights and feel/form to get most out of it as shoulders can't handle heavy weights twice in the week ATM.

Always a way around injuries 

Back tomorrow and some disgusting deads, time to tie my old PB!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Yeah i agree. Said to you the other day you deserve it you big cuddly bear you





Bad Alan said:


> Cuddly for another year now lol


Aww you guys, get a room! :tongue:

And go easy on the ECA's tomorrow if its back day!  Have a good un!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Aww you guys, get a room! :tongue:
> 
> And go easy on the ECA's tomorrow if its back day!  Have a good un!


We don't mind being out there for all to see 

Lmao got me pegged haven't you! Three will be going down the hatch :lol: then it'll be home shower, drop another couple and out for birthday drinks!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> We don't mind being out there for all to see
> 
> Lmao got me pegged haven't you! Three will be going down the hatch :lol: then it'll be home shower, drop another couple and out for birthday drinks!


Aww, young love eh?! :thumb:

Eeeek, but ok if you're going out, thats quite acceptable and no doubt needed. So it is actually your birthday? Ahh have a good un!!! :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Aww, young love eh?! :thumb:
> 
> Eeeek, but ok if you're going out, thats quite acceptable and no doubt needed. So it is actually your birthday? Ahh have a good un!!! :beer:


Isn't it the best?!

Deffo needed ill be on my ass after back day lol. And yes! Haha birthday suit pics for birthday boy??? :lol: worth a shot


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Isn't it the best?!
> 
> Deffo needed ill be on my ass after back day lol. And yes! Haha birthday suit pics for birthday boy??? :lol: worth a shot


 :lol:

:lol: I seriously thought you were kidding!!!! Ha ha, it is actaully naked Friday tomorrow too! :lol: Or so I'm told! :confused1: :lol:

So what have you got planned, messy, messy and a little bit more messier?! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol:
> 
> :lol: I seriously thought you were kidding!!!! Ha ha, it is actaully naked Friday tomorrow too! :lol: Or so I'm told! :confused1: :lol:
> 
> So what have you got planned, messy, messy and a little bit more messier?! :thumbup1:


Lol nooooope and everyday is naked day for me 

I'm staying pretty local as 1; I'm old as **** 2; I've got work and 3; I hate birthdays. Will still be a little messy lol.

Gone have my days of getting a taxi straight to work from town and hiding in store rooms, or falling asleep under work surfaces


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lol nooooope and everyday is naked day for me
> 
> I'm staying pretty local as 1; I'm old as **** 2; I've got work and 3; I hate birthdays. Will still be a little messy lol.
> 
> Gone have my days of getting a taxi straight to work from town and hiding in store rooms, or falling asleep under work surfaces


Ha ha, even outside the house?! mg:

Oh heck, please dont say point 1 as I'm way older than you and if you're old as **** wtf am I?! Lol, all birthdays have got to be messy!!

Lol, remember doing that when I had a Saturday job, but then working in an office meant that thankfully, that all stopped! Have a good one anyway! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, even outside the house?! mg:
> 
> Oh heck, please dont say point 1 as I'm way older than you and if you're old as **** wtf am I?! Lol, all birthdays have got to be messy!!
> 
> Lol, remember doing that when I had a Saturday job, but then working in an office meant that thankfully, that all stopped! Have a good one anyway! :thumb:


Yea but I'm broken and injured all the time so technically have a 60yr olds body lol


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yea but I'm broken and injured all the time so technically have a 60yr olds body lol


Hmmm, well I'll let you off on that one then. You still having acupuncture?


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Hmmm, well I'll let you off on that one then. You still having acupuncture?


 

Ive had 3 sessions, should be more pro active and have them more frequently. Although I think I need to start doing more rehab and flexibility work for it maybe?

Luckily I don't have much direct shoulder work in this training phase!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Ive had 3 sessions, should be more pro active and have them more frequently. Although I think I need to start doing more rehab and flexibility work for it maybe?
> 
> Luckily I don't have much direct shoulder work in this training phase!


Yep, and that coupled with acupuncture, will fix you up properly you old man. 

Anyway, have a good day and fab night tonight. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

I thought I'd write up Will's session because this is what he's doing right now...



And he's not moving from there.

Today... he deadlifted.

The end.


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> I thought I'd write up Will's session because this is what he's doing right now...
> 
> View attachment 136959
> 
> 
> And he's not moving from there.
> 
> Today... he deadlifted.
> 
> The end.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I thought I'd write up Will's session because this is what he's doing right now...
> 
> View attachment 136959
> 
> 
> And he's not moving from there.
> 
> Today... he deadlifted.
> 
> The end.












Think this maybe starting to actually apply as still not moved :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Think this maybe starting to actually apply as still not moved :lol:


It's ok I ordered pizza to your door!

Meat feast. Plenty of protein in that.

Oh and doughnuts for carbs. Perfect.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> It's ok I ordered pizza to your door!
> 
> Meat feast. Plenty of protein in that.
> 
> Oh and doughnuts for carbs. Perfect.


Ahhhh you're a diamond


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day2 Friday;

Floor deads upto 270kg x 2 - a true 2rm lol was grinding

Tbar rows upto 7pl x 10,9

Meadows rows 4 sets of around 10 with couple partials

75kg db rows x 13

Machine curls 3 sets 8 reps

Rev grip ez bar curls 2 failure sets with forced reps

Was a blinding session that almost got bailed on as my usual training partner bailed 20mins before due to train. Decided to go however and two young lads I know were warming up on the bike so thought is pick on them and draft them in for a session. Both hate me now lol and say we are no longer speaking, both hit deadlift PBS with me shouting at them though!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Pull day2 Friday;
> 
> Floor deads upto 270kg x 2 - a true 2rm lol was grinding
> 
> Tbar rows upto 7pl x 10,9
> 
> Meadows rows 4 sets of around 10 with couple partials
> 
> 75kg db rows x 13
> 
> Machine curls 3 sets 8 reps
> 
> Rev grip ez bar curls 2 failure sets with forced reps
> 
> Was a blinding session that almost got bailed on as my usual training partner bailed 20mins before due to train. Decided to go however and two young lads I know were warming up on the bike so thought is pick on them and draft them in for a session. Both hate me now lol and say we are no longer speaking, both hit deadlift PBS with me shouting at them though!


Fcuks sake I go on holiday for a week and your lifting 270 x 2!!!!

Good stuff as always mate, assuming your sig means your rep for maxi now aswell so congrats on that


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Fcuks sake I go on holiday for a week and your lifting 270 x 2!!!!
> 
> Good stuff as always mate, assuming your sig means your rep for maxi now aswell so congrats on that


Haha pulled 260x3 last week too so now definately need to Deload deads as this pull was seriously tough. Not hitched but sloooooow lol.

Cheers pal been setting it up for a while but all official now


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Haha pulled 260x3 last week too so now definately need to Deload deads as this pull was seriously tough. Not hitched but sloooooow lol.
> 
> Cheers pal been setting it up for a while but all official now


Great to hear mate, good luck with it all


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Great to hear mate, good luck with it all


Didn't put this on here but heavy deads grow backs


----------



## reza85

Backs looking good making ur waist alot slimmer


----------



## CJ

Nice back there Will :thumbup:


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Nice back there Will :thumbup:


Cheers Craig, seen your BW update this morning need to start catching up! Hopefully my shoulder and joints start playing ball as been rundown this last couple weeks. How's your shoulder ATM?


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Craig, seen your BW update this morning need to start catching up! Hopefully my shoulder and joints start playing ball as been rundown this last couple weeks. How's your shoulder ATM?


Much mych better after acupuncture thank christ


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome back shot mate. It fcuks me off so much I cannot deadlift!! Used to love it and can't imagine how awesome it would be to squat again! Oh well. Work around it. Your gonna look awesome next competitive season.


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Didn't put this on here but heavy deads grow backs


Backs looking great there mate.

Really low insertion point also.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome back shot mate. It fcuks me off so much I cannot deadlift!! Used to love it and can't imagine how awesome it would be to squat again! Oh well. Work around it. Your gonna look awesome next competitive season.


Yea shame you can't do them mate but like you say can work around things and still get the same results! Look at Paul who didn't squat for god knows how long and he's got awesome legs, hasn't done yours any harm this far!

Hoping so! Lots of good down everyday and wreak havoc in the gym


----------



## Dagman72

Awesome back matey, your dog is thinking what the **** is he doing and let me in!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Awesome back matey, your dog is thinking what the **** is he doing and let me in!!!


Haha he's just a nosey big buggar, deserves locking out anyway the annoying git


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day 1;

Incline barbell;

122kg x 6,3,2 rp

95kg x 17

Close grip bb;

115kg x 7,2,1 rp

90kg x 21

Smith shoulder press;

105kg x 7,3,1 rp

80kg x 16

Calves was 10 sets of 10 on leg press with 10 bodyweight contractions in between each set. No rest just continuous sets. BURN 

Good workout compared to this session last week, pleased as this is getting hard to progress on ATM. Food still flying down and bodyweight steady at 101-102kg which is the aim, don't want massive increase or decrease just constant gym progression and slow lean gains currently.

Favourite day of the week tomorrow LEGS


----------



## Bad Alan

For any MaxiRAW fans they are currently running a £25 off when you spend £100 deal again. This applies to the full product range so get stocked up on all aminos, carb powders and protein 

They intensity protein (isolate) is marvellous and VERY competitively priced 

Code is UKM25 just use at checkout and will be deducted automatically!

Shameless plug over please don't un-subscribe from journal lol :lol:


----------



## Queenie

That's a good deal tbf.

You Maxi-Pimp x


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day 1;

Meant to be legs but training partner's lower back still sore so will hit that tomorrow, straight swap round hopefully.

Underhand pulldowns 1 triple rest pause set

85kg x 10,4,3

One arm machine rows 1 triple rest pause and 1 triple drop set

55kg x 10,4,3 rp

Hammer curls 3 sets 30 secs rest between sets with 20kg DBS

Extreme fat gripz bb curls bar x 3 fail sets

Feeling good again in the gym, took the carbs out of my solid meal that's an hour before training and added them to intra shake. Was getting sleepy/tired after this meal despite coffee and this sorted it today so will trial this for the rest of the week. Hopefully improved energy in sessions and not as sleepy before!

Workout has killed me even though low volume training way past failure, laid out on floor again  for the foreseeable!


----------



## Bad Alan

Trained legs.

Trained hard.

Can't move.

Can't eat.

Want to cry.

Someone help.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Trained legs.
> 
> Trained hard.
> 
> Can't move.
> 
> Can't eat.
> 
> Want to cry.
> 
> Someone help.


Ha ha. Love it:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Sh1t I got legs tomorrow:cursing:


----------



## sxbarnes

Pics?


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Trained legs.
> 
> Trained hard.
> 
> Can't move.
> 
> Can't eat.
> 
> Want to cry.
> 
> Someone help.


Ha brilliant tbh I've seen u squat I would be classed as disabled after doing legs with u


----------



## sxbarnes

Sambuca said:


> Ha brilliant tbh I've seen u squat I would be classed as disabled after doing legs with u


He might be. I expected a reply by now


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Trained legs.
> 
> Trained hard.
> 
> Can't move.
> 
> Can't eat.
> 
> Want to cry.
> 
> Someone help.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I want to cry too and I didn't even do legs tonight. NOT looking forward to tomorrows leg session!

Have a big hug and a kick up the a$$ too!


----------



## Queenie

He's alive!

I've just told him to gtf up and send me pictorial evidence of it.

Or actually @Bad Alan - you can post the evidence in here. We're waiting!


----------



## Queenie

Clearly not happy about being bullied into getting up...



It's for your own good, Will. Think food!


----------



## Bad Alan

@sxbarnes and @Sambuca thankyou for your concern gents I am still dying but I'm up lol 

Brutal session intensity wise both bounced off each other well trying to out do each other today! Love it when it clicks but spent a good 30mins reclined in car chatting before driving home and had a good cuddle with my dogs when eventually got home. Think they were concerned for my well being as all crowded round and stayed with me;










Session was;

10x10 legs extensions, last four sets fell shy of reps but used forced to complete

Hamstring curls sets of 20,15,6 with partials after each set and an ISO for time with 20kg dumbbell

Single leg press 4 sets 8 reps

Back squats sets of;

120kg x 25

130kg x 17

140kg x 11,4,2 rest pause style (30secs between)

Feel like I've been raped. Not in a fun way either.

Thankyou @RXQueenie for your support during my difficult time on the floor tonight lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I want to cry too and I didn't even do legs tonight. NOT looking forward to tomorrows leg session!
> 
> Have a big hug and a kick up the a$$ too!


Needed both so thankyou 

Hulk smash it tomorrow and its nearly Friday!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

When you say 'support' you actually mean 'bullying' don't you??


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> When you say 'support' you actually mean 'bullying' don't you??


Rough love. It's the best way


----------



## sxbarnes

120x25 you bloody madman:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> 120x25 you bloody madman:thumb:


Has to be done pal  got to force these adaptations for big legs lol

Hate high rep squats and I always say do more of what you hate as chances are its good for you!


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Has to be done pal  got to force these adaptations for big legs lol
> 
> Hate high rep squats and I always say do more of what you hate as chances are its good for you!


Love it mate. Makes my 7 sets of squats and three days unable to walk last week seem like sh1te!

So... when is light leg day? Haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Taken a rest day today as legs last night has absolutely beat the crap outta me. Sod all sleep and feel really worn down.

Had the afternoon off to take my nephew out for his 2nd birthday with my brother and got a party for him tonight so good down time 

Diet has been eating when hungry today, not forcing the issue just getting good amount of kcals in.

Normal service will be resumed tomorrow!










Love him to bits


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Taken a rest day today as legs last night has absolutely beat the crap outta me. Sod all sleep and feel really worn down.
> 
> Had the afternoon off to take my nephew out for his 2nd birthday with my brother and got a party for him tonight so good down time
> 
> Diet has been eating when hungry today, not forcing the issue just getting good amount of kcals in.
> 
> Normal service will be resumed tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love him to bits


That's not your kid smiling is it?!?!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> That's not your kid smiling is it?!?!


Haha tell me about it! The only thing that makes him smile that little boy lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day 2;

Normal service resumed although still feeling worn down!

Cable crossovers working upto failure set of 10 then 2 sets at this weight

Flat db presses worked upto 50's x12 full stretch and contraction each rep

Flat flyes into partner resisted flyes top set 25kg x 13 into 10kg x 8

Seated side raises 4 sets with 14kg dbs 30 secs between sets

One arm tri push downs 2 sets 15

Really good "pump" day more strict and higher reps to compliment the heavy intense day earlier in week.

Totally wiped out againnnnnn need to get up and eat, bad habit of crashing on floor when home lol


----------



## Queenie

Get up!!!


----------



## CJ

Good squatting and pressing bud


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Get up!!!


NO could do with a couple of pillows though


----------



## Bad Alan

Sunday trained very high volume back at bodyfx in Coventry, went to leamington spa show with the boss and also met up with @RXQueenie too. Was a good show but Jesus busy and after training in the morning was in pain and so uncomfortable. Public apology Claire for out grumping you :lol:

Workout was;

Nautilus pullovers pre exhaust 4 sets upto failure 10

Db rows - 70kg x 10, 80kg x 14

Tbar chest supported rows - 3pl x 10, 4pl x 7+forced to 10

One arm plate loaded rows held at contraction - 1,2pl x 12+forced+negatives

Barbell rows - 110,130kg x 12,9

Bb shrugs ss/ db shrugs - 160kg/50kg x 19,17

Unilateral pulldowns 20,15,10,6 reps trading sets so little rest +forced reps

Collapsed 

Scott says hi










And isn't looking half bad 8 weeks post pec and bicep year


----------



## Queenie

No one out-grumps the Queenie...



Cannot believe how tired I am. Long day. 2 x double espressos down the hatch already 

And you need to apologise to Scott for me for acting like a total gimp!


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day1;

Incline bench;

130kg x 6,2,1 rest pause

100kg x 16

Close grip bb;

117kg x 6,3,1 rest pause

92kg x 18

Smith shoulder press;

107kg x 7,2,1 rest pause

80kg x 14

Workout is getting much harder to progress on now weights are higher, rest pause is really tough however still getting a lot out of one intense set.

Diet has been tougher last couple of days with being abit ill, appetite is just not there however still forcing food down. Hopefully today be a little easier 

Legs tonight!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Good to see everything going well mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs tonight;

Leg extension 10x10 with very short rests

Hamstring curls ramped over 5-6 sets to a heavy 5rm +partials and iso hold

Leg press; feet narrow and bottom of plate, all reps fully paused for 2 count worked upto heavy 15

Brutal, battered off to bed 

Feeling run down and no appetite past few days. Back on the wagon tomorrow time to shove all the food in and kick my high intensity back day's ass!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to see everything going well mate.


For the most part mate, last couple of days diet has been tough and workouts have really knocked me for six. First time in 12 weeks I've missed a single meal, not beating myself up too much as body just doesn't want it with being run down. Back to it tomorrow, NO EXCUSES


----------



## Queenie

Hope you feel better today...

Now eat!!

What's on the menu? No burnt bits?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Hope you feel better today...
> 
> Now eat!!
> 
> What's on the menu? No burnt bits?


I know need to  nothing burnt today thank god that was painful to get down the other day lol.

Swapped a solid meal for a shake with oats to get third one in as ill just find an excuse not to have it ATM with work being busy at the time that falls.

Macros shall be hit!


----------



## Bad Alan

Also for anyone who reads and hasn't seen the thread, MaxiRAW are running a big clothing discount ATM.

Perfect as coming to colder weather so chance to get your hoodies and joggers sorted  the new training tops are really cool and tight fit, perfect for us whores!

Code is; CLOTH30 at checkout

There is a thread in the MaxiRAW section too!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Also for anyone who reads and hasn't seen the thread, MaxiRAW are running a big clothing discount ATM.
> 
> Perfect as coming to colder weather so chance to get your hoodies and joggers sorted  the new training tops are really cool and tight fit, perfect for us whores!
> 
> Code is; CLOTH30 at checkout
> 
> There is a thread in the MaxiRAW section too!


Do they do anything in White Ronnie size? 

Should say WR on the label :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Do they do anything in White Ronnie size?
> 
> Should say WR on the label :thumbup1:


Haha what's your mammoth chest size you know? You're lean as **** so doesn't matter if its tight! The hoody in xxl will fit you mate


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Haha what's your mammoth chest size you know? You're lean as **** so doesn't matter if its tight! The hoody in xxl will fit you mate


Well I know I got a 50" jacket for a wedding and the tailor said it was too small for me so maybe a 52"

Lean as fck? Not sure about that but lean enough I guess for an off season  xxl sounds sexy haha :lol: that's what my work top is, only one in the company to have that size haha.


----------



## biglbs

How is going Alan?

Still smashing it here?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> How is going Alan?
> 
> Still smashing it here?


For the most part big man yes! Been abit ill last few days but it's the first time since comp 12 weeks ago that I've missed a single meal or not hammered a workout. Trying to not beat myself up about it as body obviously needs to recover!

Tonight was good though and food has been back on track, full steam ahead again 

How's things your end?? X


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day1;

Underhand pulldowns 1off stack x 11,4,2 rest pause

Smith bent rows; 80,100,120,120kg x 8's + partials last two sets

Hammer curls 20kg DBS 4 sets to failure short rests

Machine curls to behind head 3 sets holding contraction to failure + forced reps

Food has been better today all in so far, did drop a solid meal in place of a shake as appetite down. Macros out though so all good 

Holding 101kg in the morning with abs still (ish) and cuts in quads. Time to push past this I think!


----------



## biglbs

All good in mine buddy,moving some bigger weights now as squatting and rack pulling


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> All good in mine buddy,moving some bigger weights now as squatting and rack pulling


Awesome on squatting front! Bet you've missed that mate, nothing beats plates clanging and heavy weight on your back 

I really need to start rack pulling I know bigbear likes them too, rhomboid and mid-back thickness need filling in for me big time.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Awesome on squatting front! Bet you've missed that mate, nothing beats plates clanging and heavy weight on your back
> 
> I really need to start rack pulling I know bigbear likes them too, rhomboid and mid-back thickness need filling in for me big time.


Yes mate,big weights will fill them right out for you on rack pulls!

My gym has rubber weights,i do miss the clanging,i may have to get all the metal plates together in power room pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Pull day1;
> 
> Underhand pulldowns 1off stack x 11,4,2 rest pause
> 
> Smith bent rows; 80,100,120,120kg x 8's + partials last two sets
> 
> Hammer curls 20kg DBS 4 sets to failure short rests
> 
> Machine curls to behind head 3 sets holding contraction to failure + forced reps
> 
> Food has been better today all in so far, did drop a solid meal in place of a shake as appetite down. Macros out though so all good
> 
> Holding 101kg in the morning with abs still (ish) and cuts in quads. Time to push past this I think!


101kg is awesome with abs still mate!!


----------



## Sweat

In, looking awesome buddy!


----------



## reza85

Pics or no 101 kg lol


----------



## Queenie

reza85 said:


> Pics or no 101 kg lol


That's my line! Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Pics or no 101 kg lol


Unfortunately mate @RXQueenie has all my pics, don't think she shares well


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day2;

Cable crossovers 4 sets to a heavy 8

Db presses upto 42kg x 12,12

Flat flyes into partner resisted flyes 2 sets 27kg x 10,9 (10kg DBS for resisted flyes)

Seated side laterals 15kg DBS ultra strict 3 sets to failure

Tricep push downs 3 sets of 15

Love this day, all about working muscle with stretch and hard contraction moves. Pumped and exhausted, sets are very intense and focused. Food much easier to get down today, taking a rest day tomorrow as training Saturday instead when off work.


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day 2 Saturday;

Deadlift from floor one work set 180kg x 14

Bb rows upto 120kg x 8,7

Neutral to supintaed grip pulldowns 4 sets 20,15,10,6 with little rest

Db rows worked upto one triple drop set with 20% drops each time was 50,40,32kg x 15,8,11

Cardio for ten mins got a stitch so sacked it off and watched @RXQueenie do hers 

Kick ass session tbf women far outperform men stamina wise in the gym, Claire deadlifted really well and pushed her strength. Starting to see what she's capable of despite letting me know she hates me every two minutes!

Back is sore as hell today, off to train chest/shoulders/triceps soooooon


----------



## Queenie

Such lies. You watched the boobs of the woman running next to me lol.

Good session


----------



## sxbarnes

Yep good session


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Such lies. You watched the boobs of the woman running next to me lol.
> 
> Good session


Nooooo that was not a pretty sight don't remind me lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day1;

Flat barbell 142kg x 7,2,1 rest pause then 100kg x 17

Smith shoulder press 120kg x 5,2,1 rest pause then 80kg x 16

Close grip bench did straight sets with 80kg to failure 4 times as shoulders were very sore and painful

Appetite is getting killed by workouts ATM very frustrating but just need to force the food issue and man up


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Push day1;
> 
> Flat barbell 142kg x 7,2,1 rest pause then 100kg x 17
> 
> Smith shoulder press 120kg x 5,2,1 rest pause then 80kg x 16
> 
> Close grip bench did straight sets with 80kg to failure 4 times as shoulders were very sore and painful
> 
> Appetite is getting killed by workouts ATM very frustrating but just need to force the food issue and man up


Awesome pressing mate. Fcuking 120kg smith shoulder press. I'm sure that would just snap me in half. I'm so pathetically weak compared to you and Liam etc. Fcukers. Lol


----------



## reza85

What's ur thoughts on hiit pw

I know ur a layne fan and he recommends it highly.

Ps well done on the lifts mate getting stringer by day


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome pressing mate. Fcuking 120kg smith shoulder press. I'm sure that would just snap me in half. I'm so pathetically weak compared to you and Liam etc. Fcukers. Lol


Lol it does snap me in half mate, I'm battered from higher frequency training. Getting back to standard high volume soon, much preferred personally!

How's it going anyway mate? Training, diet all good?


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Lol it does snap me in half mate, I'm battered from higher frequency training. Getting back to standard high volume soon, much preferred personally!
> 
> How's it going anyway mate? Training, diet all good?


Rubbish mate. Completely ruined back again so no training for me. Diets ok. Needs cleaning up been cheating too much and Jims not happy.


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> What's ur thoughts on hiit pw
> 
> I know ur a layne fan and he recommends it highly.
> 
> Ps well done on the lifts mate getting stringer by day


I dont do it mate, I'd never tried HIIT until after my prep TBH. I think HIIT works well in the morning as my theory on cardio first thing is get up and get hot/sweating, doing this in the AM also works well with the time I use GH. HIIT is also great on non training days for me mentally as well, makes me feel I've earned my food. I've never done much cardio though in total honesty even during prep I think 45mins a day was as high as we went and this was all done walking outdoors and predominately first thing in the morning. Training is the key for me in diet, maintaining high strength, intensity in workouts and high volume works well for me with cardio fasted AM. Well that and NEVER cheating


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Push day1;
> 
> Flat barbell 142kg x 7,2,1 rest pause then 100kg x 17
> 
> Smith shoulder press 120kg x 5,2,1 rest pause then 80kg x 16
> 
> Close grip bench did straight sets with 80kg to failure 4 times as shoulders were very sore and painful
> 
> Appetite is getting killed by workouts ATM very frustrating but just need to force the food issue and man up


As Supra says mate,great strength shown there,well done!


----------



## Jay.32

Hey mate, seems like all is still going well in here! nice 1


----------



## Guest

Immense off cycle strength Will, sky's the limit when you scratch the itch!


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> I dont do it mate, I'd never tried HIIT until after my prep TBH. I think HIIT works well in the morning as my theory on cardio first thing is get up and get hot/sweating, doing this in the AM also works well with the time I use GH. HIIT is also great on non training days for me mentally as well, makes me feel I've earned my food. I've never done much cardio though in total honesty even during prep I think 45mins a day was as high as we went and this was all done walking outdoors and predominately first thing in the morning. Training is the key for me in diet, maintaining high strength, intensity in workouts and high volume works well for me with cardio fasted AM. Well that and NEVER cheating


Can't argue with that what works works !


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> As Supra says mate,great strength shown there,well done!


Cheers big man


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Hey mate, seems like all is still going well in here! nice 1


Nowwwww then, how are you Jay? Everything going well again?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Immense off cycle strength Will, sky's the limit when you scratch the itch!


Believe me I'm dying to lol! Especially with @marknorthumbria and @liam0810 both flying ATM!

Won't be long I don't think!

How you doing mate?


----------



## Jay.32

yeah getting back on track mate... started bulking now... filling my face lol.

its not cheap, bulking you know.. :scared:


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> yeah getting back on track mate... started bulking now... filling my face lol.
> 
> its not cheap, bulking you know.. :scared:


Tell me about it pal! Haha especially cereal and pop tarts post workout those things add up


----------



## Bad Alan

Legsssssss;

Leg extensions 10 sets of 10-6 reps plus forced reps

Hamstring curls seated holding contractions 4 sets 20,15,10,6 reps plus partials

Single leg press sets of 25, 20 then a rest pause set with failure at 10 reps first set

Hack squats 1 and a 1/4 reps 4 sets 10

Calves 10x10 with 10 floor contractions between each set so no rest

Very hard and long day at work so had the bad mood and rage for this workout  appetite is soooo **** last few days. Getting to me a little bit now as struggling to hit macros.


----------



## Queenie

Love 1 1/4 squats. Never tried on hacks though.

Go cook tomorrow's post wo meal. And choose stuff u really like to get that appetite back! Kidney beans for chilli - first on the list lol.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Believe me I'm dying to lol! Especially with @marknorthumbria and @liam0810 both flying ATM!
> 
> Won't be long I don't think!
> 
> How you doing mate?


Sh1t I forgot you weren't on anything! Looks like

I better up my game even more!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Love 1 1/4 squats. Never tried on hacks though.
> 
> Go cook tomorrow's post wo meal. And choose stuff u really like to get that appetite back! Kidney beans for chilli - first on the list lol.


Yea they are tough, time under tension is brutal on them. Hacks just let me hit quads abit harder than reg squat 1 1/4's but they are so good free bar too.

Im going to go crack on now or it'll be 12 o'clock cooking time again knowing me


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Sh1t I forgot you weren't on anything! Looks like
> 
> I better up my game even more!


Yea man as when I slam 1g tren in every week I'm gna hulk the **** out


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea man as when I slam 1g tren in every week I'm gna hulk the **** out


I wonder what it would be like having a gram of tren a week? I'm rapey on not even half that. I think it'd turn me into Peter Sutcliffe!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yea man as when I slam 1g tren in every week I'm gna hulk the **** out





liam0810 said:


> I wonder what it would be like having a gram of tren a week? I'm rapey on not even half that. I think it'd turn me into Peter Sutcliffe!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I wonder what it would be like having a gram of tren a week? I'm rapey on not even half that. I think it'd turn me into Peter Sutcliffe!


God knows but I won't be finding out! 500-600mg a week and I'm a walking hard-on, has me humping my pillows on a night time.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


>


Not funny lol! Think melanotan but 100x exaggerated


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Not funny lol! Think melanotan but 100x exaggerated


oh dear lord lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> oh dear lord lol


Exactly! And when it really starts kicking in sexual aggression can get abit out of control


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Yea they are tough, time under tension is brutal on them. Hacks just let me hit quads abit harder than reg squat 1 1/4's but they are so good free bar too.
> 
> Im going to go crack on now or it'll be 12 o'clock cooking time again knowing me


Is the quarter rep at the top or bottom of the movement mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Believe me I'm dying to lol! Especially with @marknorthumbria and @liam0810 both flying ATM!
> 
> Won't be long I don't think!
> 
> How you doing mate?


DRUGS ARE GOOD


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Is the quarter rep at the top or bottom of the movement mate?


Hi mate, can do it both ways TBF thinking about it! I always do it at the bottom though, so a rep is full range, then just come out of the bottom position, then back down to full stretch and then all the way through to lockout.

High rep squats followed with lockout reps once failure is hit full range are very good too. Did those during prep a lot.


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> Believe me I'm dying to lol! Especially with @marknorthumbria and @liam0810 both flying ATM!
> 
> Won't be long I don't think!
> 
> How you doing mate?


Set of ****bags aren't they.

Things are going backwards 

Gonna man up cut what was meant to be my best cycle short, sort the head out and maybe go back at it with a coach.

Tis all mental at the moment, enjoy reading yours, liams and marks journals, keep me sane and shows what's possible.


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> DRUGS ARE GOOD


No they're not Mark, they're

AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Set of ****bags aren't they.
> 
> Things are going backwards
> 
> Gonna man up cut what was meant to be my best cycle short, sort the head out and maybe go back at it with a coach.
> 
> Tis all mental at the moment, enjoy reading yours, liams and marks journals, keep me sane and shows what's possible.


Oi you. Chin up! Get motivated and get back on it x


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day1;

Underhand pulldowns upto stack x 10,4,2 rest pause

Db rows;

85kg x 11,4,3 rest pause

Then triple drop of 85,70,55kg can't remember reps

Hammer curls 25kg 4 x failure with 30 secs rest

Machine preachers 3 sets 15-ish

Calves was;

Leg press, bodyweight off step, bodyweight off floor

Run through 3 times all for about 20rep sets

Good workout and food has gone down all on plan today, pleased with that although it's still been a struggle!


----------



## Queenie

Much better  Glad you got your food in! Same tomorrow x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Oi you. Chin up! Get motivated and get back on it x


Thanks Claire, suppose I need to get back on the horse so to speak.

If I don't these chaps will leave me in the dust lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day 2!

Cable crossovers 4 sets upto a failure 10+partials then another set at that weight

Db flyes bottom 3/4 movement strict form 2 sets 25kg x 10,9

Db presses 2 sets 42kg x 12,11

Side laterals 4 sets with 15kg DBS all to failure

Tricep rope push downs 2 triple drops

Very good workout and food has been fine again today, needed after a terrible day! Power nap after training and feel much better now


----------



## Queenie

How's my Yorkshire cake coming along?

Remember it's NO fat (except for the egg  )


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Exactly! And when it really starts kicking in sexual aggression can get abit out of control


Your fcukin flirting talk is on parr with casanova lol..

You gotta get sex talking like that lol...;-)


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Your fcukin flirting talk is on parr with casanova lol..
> 
> You gotta get sex talking like that lol...;-)


Luckily I don't have to rely on my **** personality or non existent banter for that, I stay in shape 365


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> How's my Yorkshire cake coming along?
> 
> Remember it's NO fat (except for the egg  )


I might have to go to Betty's and buy one! 

No comment on the egg thing lol


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Luckily I don't have to rely on my **** personality or non existent banter for that, I stay in shape 365


Oooh i see what you did there lol nice defence x


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Oooh i see what you did there lol nice defence x


Love you


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Love you


Its only natural bro x its the **** personality and non existent banter that does it


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I might have to go to Betty's and buy one!
> 
> No comment on the egg thing lol


Bettys has that Yorkshire curd tart! All the yums. Id definitely lick that bowl and wouldn't care who saw!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Its only natural bro x its the **** personality and non existent banter that does it


That part was about me lol honestly haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day from sunday;

Deadlifts worked upto 4pl x 16 (12 rest 20secs then another 4)

Bent rows upto 120kg x 9

Neutral to underhand pulldowns 4 sets 20,15,10,6 reps

Db row drop sets 50,40,33kg was 24 reps with the 50 can't remember others

Good session had a lot of fun training with @Flubs and @RXQueenie both hit goooood deadlifts, was very impressed both were strong throughout. Flubs has so much energy it's ridiculous, just goes and goes lol. Neither complained once about working hard just smashed it! Well almost Claire hates drop sets


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders from today, new training split;

Smith presses;

110kg x 8

120kg x 5 drop to 100kg x 5

160kg x static hold

120kg x 6 negatives

110kg x 5+2 forced

Seated partial side raise 25kg x 4 sets 20-15

Front cable rope raise 2 x 15

Front alt db raise 2 x 15

Rear delt flyes 3 sets 20,15,10 reps

First time hit shoulders solo in a longggg time and was very painful! Rotator held out ok after lots of warm ups so hopefully will be fine tomorrow.

Food all down easy today, knackered after **** work day so just r+r ready for legs tomorrow!

Pumped @101kg this afternoon;










Upping GH to 12iu on training days from today see how it affects things!


----------



## flinty90

Very strong mate... Are you down south now then mate ??


----------



## Queenie

Flubs is a powerhouse!

oh and I just generally like having something to moan about. Those dropsets were heavy for me!

Glad your shoulders held out today.


----------



## 25434

Hello there, just to say it was really great to have that session with you and Queenie. I've got new moves to do and it was great to have someone to train with and get tips from etc. I loved it. Thanks a lot, it was lovely to meet you.


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Very strong mate... Are you down south now then mate ??


On occasion mate yea  I'll check if you're working away next time I'm down if you fancy training?? That'd be cool.

Strength is ok ATM just started this new training phase and want to push it higher now! Had high frequency training in a lot recently and much prefer building up volume and hitting hard once a week tbh. Was good for a change though and important I think to switch things up every few months.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> On occasion mate yea  I'll check if you're working away next time I'm down if you fancy training?? That'd be cool.
> 
> Strength is ok ATM just started this new training phase and want to push it higher now! Had high frequency training in a lot recently and much prefer building up volume and hitting hard once a week tbh. Was good for a change though and important I think to switch things up every few months.


I love low volume legs not cos I can hit them twice a week . But because training legs has me puking regularly and cant move after a few sets haha


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I love low volume legs not cos I can hit them twice a week . But because training legs has me puking regularly and cant move after a few sets haha


I found that! even low volume legs has me ****eddddd don't know how I'm going to manage this week going back to 15 sets+ lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Hello there, just to say it was really great to have that session with you and Queenie. I've got new moves to do and it was great to have someone to train with and get tips from etc. I loved it. Thanks a lot, it was lovely to meet you.


Anytime! There's loads of knowledgeable guys on here but if I can ever help just tag me in something or drop me a pm


----------



## liam0810

What GH you using william? Hyge?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> What GH you using william? Hyge?


Yes mate I really rate it


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate I really rate it


Just been offered some dirt cheap, as in think of what you are paying and knock £100 off it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg dayyyyyyy 

Close stance squats (pistol style so bottom 3/4 reps no lockout)

140,160kg x 22,10

Wide leg press 3 sets 20,15,10 reps all paused at bottom of rep

Tri set of;

Front squats

Leg extensions

Db squats

For 3 sets of 20,10,6 reps

Db lunges 3 sets 15 per leg

Back to some decent volume and omg my lower back felt that by the end! Quads were viciously pumped lol and a proper hobble out was standard protocol! After a good 15 minute re-coup in the reception area 

Rest day tomorrow just fasted cardio!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Leg dayyyyyyy
> 
> Close stance squats (pistol style so bottom 3/4 reps no lockout)
> 
> 140,160kg x 22,10
> 
> Wide leg press 3 sets 20,15,10 reps all paused at bottom of rep
> 
> Tri set of;
> 
> Front squats
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Db squats
> 
> For 3 sets of 20,10,6 reps
> 
> Db lunges 3 sets 15 per leg
> 
> Back to some decent volume and omg my lower back felt that by the end! Quads were viciously pumped lol and a proper hobble out was standard protocol! After a good 15 minute re-coup in the reception area
> 
> Rest day tomorrow just fasted cardio!


It's not been a successful leg day if you can leave the gym without recuperating Somewhere first


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> It's not been a successful leg day if you can leave the gym without recuperating Somewhere first


Agreed! usually changing room floor for me


----------



## Chelsea

Hows it going in here mate? You still building the beast? Whats the cycle like at the moment?

I miss your face


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hows it going in here mate? You still building the beast? Whats the cycle like at the moment?
> 
> I miss your face


Heyyyyyyy baby 

It's well under construction! Needs a lot of work lol, pic about a page back I think, I'm about 101kg still. It's kicking off officially Monday ill pm you details if you want, very complex!

You're still going strong I see, I think the coach idea is a good one though mate for next blast! Itll help you push past this weight barrier, takes all guess work out. I'd love to see you get up around 120kg in decent nick. Pure freak


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Heyyyyyyy baby
> 
> It's well under construction! Needs a lot of work lol, pic about a page back I think, I'm about 101kg still. It's kicking off officially Monday ill pm you details if you want, very complex!
> 
> You're still going strong I see, I think the coach idea is a good one though mate for next blast! Itll help you push past this weight barrier, takes all guess work out. I'd love to see you get up around 120kg in decent nick. Pure freak


Just seen it mate, looking good and still lean as well  101kg is good as well coz you're a bit shorter than me aint you?

Defo pm me as I have something for you too ;-)

Hahaha I would love to get to that size too mate, might have to take some pics tonight to see how im getting along, think I will go with a coach very soon mate, might fb Jordan Peters and see hwt he has to say.

12ius gh ay? How you finding it? GH the magic tool?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Just seen it mate, looking good and still lean as well  101kg is good as well coz you're a bit shorter than me aint you?
> 
> Defo pm me as I have something for you too ;-)
> 
> Hahaha I would love to get to that size too mate, might have to take some pics tonight to see how im getting along, think I will go with a coach very soon mate, might fb Jordan Peters and see hwt he has to say.
> 
> 12ius gh ay? How you finding it? GH the magic tool?


Yes I am you giant!

I've just upped the gh to tht from this week but I really do rate it even from the 4iu ed I was using. I think if you leave it in long term you'll see a good benefit to physique "look" come comp time. It's subtle but keeps you lean whilst piling food in too so that's a bonus. Could work well for you on that front as youll probably have to start force feeding a lot to push that weight up I think. Guy called "b-boy" on another forum who's just turned pro actually said he stayed with Jay Cutler for two weeks during offseason, Jay recommends taking as much gh as you can afford all year and piling carbs in.

Jordan is a genius mate I really like his work and ideas, wouldn't go wrong there! Although don't know if you'd be a fan of his training methods.

Ill drop you a pm this evening when at computer mate


----------



## Sambuca

Brb just doing 27iu gh a day


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Brb just doing 27iu gh a day


Yep that's the way it's heading 

Tbh I'm pushing it higher and moved it to training day doses (4x pwk) just to see what kind of effects it has.

Another added benefit for me is I sleep literally like 4-5 hours and I'm up and full of energy.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Brb just doing 27iu gh a day


And it's just reminded me to work on your cycle mate, I'll get something back to you this week so we can look over it!


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> And it's just reminded me to work on your cycle mate, I'll get something back to you this week so we can look over it!


Woohoo excited  ty


----------



## Sambuca

In use 8iu pre bed 4 x a week I've started to feel tired could I be getting to much sleep?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> In use 8iu pre bed 4 x a week I've started to feel tired could I be getting to much sleep?


I think this can happen, or it does for me. 6hours is perfect for me and anymore I feel not right, especially in the morning if I get more than that I feel really sleepy until lunchtime.

But then I do often nap for an hour after having my post workout shake.

Plus the longer your up the more food you can eat


----------



## Sambuca

Ill try an hour less sleep lol I love bed so much


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yes I am you giant!
> 
> I've just upped the gh to tht from this week but I really do rate it even from the 4iu ed I was using. I think if you leave it in long term you'll see a good benefit to physique "look" come comp time. It's subtle but keeps you lean whilst piling food in too so that's a bonus. Could work well for you on that front as youll probably have to start force feeding a lot to push that weight up I think. Guy called "b-boy" on another forum who's just turned pro actually said he stayed with Jay Cutler for two weeks during offseason, Jay recommends taking as much gh as you can afford all year and piling carbs in.
> 
> Jordan is a genius mate I really like his work and ideas, wouldn't go wrong there! Although don't know if you'd be a fan of his training methods.
> 
> Ill drop you a pm this evening when at computer mate


Hahaha sorry my midget friend 

The more I hear the more I think that I need to do it mate and also up my calories too which have been slowly going up.

No way.... then again what does Jay know anyway :lol: im not surprised by that at all, I wonder just how much Cutler would take? I reckon I would get good results on a low dose because even using peps once a day I seemed to do really well with, would growth help injuries? Coz if it would help with my sore knees then I might just jab 200ius in each one haha.

Why whats his training methods like? I know I like volume but im open to other methods especially if they work.

I shall await said pm mini me, genuinely looking good though mate, i'll have a browse to see what weights you're lifting too.

Also whats the plans for next comp?


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha sorry my midget friend
> 
> The more I hear the more I think that I need to do it mate and also up my calories too which have been slowly going up.
> 
> No way.... then again what does Jay know anyway :lol: im not surprised by that at all, I wonder just how much Cutler would take? I reckon I would get good results on a low dose because even using peps once a day I seemed to do really well with, would growth help injuries? Coz if it would help with my sore knees then I might just jab 200ius in each one haha.
> 
> Why whats his training methods like? I know I like volume but im open to other methods especially if they work.
> 
> I shall await said pm mini me, genuinely looking good though mate, i'll have a browse to see what weights you're lifting too.
> 
> Also whats the plans for next comp?


i have no evidence but id say about 27iu everyday  lol

I find hgh helps with inflammation related injuries that i have personally. and yes it would help with tears etc but igf1-lr3 and other peps are probably more effective but i have not tried those =[


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha sorry my midget friend
> 
> The more I hear the more I think that I need to do it mate and also up my calories too which have been slowly going up.
> 
> No way.... then again what does Jay know anyway :lol: im not surprised by that at all, I wonder just how much Cutler would take? I reckon I would get good results on a low dose because even using peps once a day I seemed to do really well with, would growth help injuries? Coz if it would help with my sore knees then I might just jab 200ius in each one haha.
> 
> Why whats his training methods like? I know I like volume but im open to other methods especially if they work.
> 
> I shall await said pm mini me, genuinely looking good though mate, i'll have a browse to see what weights you're lifting too.
> 
> Also whats the plans for next comp?


Gh stimulates type1 collagen synthesis iirc which can help with tendon issues if that's the problem. I think you're 100% at a level where it would benefit you and yes I would start at 4iu ed or 8iu eod. Everyday dosing seems better for me if it's to keep lean.

God knows mate I wouldn't know where to start hazarding a guess at pro use of gh. I know a rumour was and he had hinted to that Dante (doggcrapp inventor) has his athletes use low dose gear and super high doses of gh and slin.

Jordan is for the most part low volume and high frequency training. Multiple body parts per session and 3-4 training days a week. He's completely orientated around getting very strong and using intense sets. Ask @marknorthumbria yes worked with him so may be able to help you make a decision.

Leeds in September for me mate! Want to get a good amount of size packed on and do an intermediate class there, bodyweight will fall wherever it may.

Got my deads back upto 270kgx2


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Gh stimulates type1 collagen synthesis iirc which can help with tendon issues if that's the problem. I think you're 100% at a level where it would benefit you and yes I would start at 4iu ed or 8iu eod. Everyday dosing seems better for me if it's to keep lean.
> 
> God knows mate I wouldn't know where to start hazarding a guess at pro use of gh. I know a rumour was and he had hinted to that Dante (doggcrapp inventor) has his athletes use low dose gear and super high doses of gh and slin.
> 
> Jordan is for the most part low volume and high frequency training. Multiple body parts per session and 3-4 training days a week. He's completely orientated around getting very strong and using intense sets. Ask @marknorthumbria yes worked with him so may be able to help you make a decision.
> 
> Leeds in September for me mate! Want to get a good amount of size packed on and do an intermediate class there, bodyweight will fall wherever it may.
> 
> Got my deads back upto 270kgx2


That sounds sexy enough for me to use it I was thinking of a starting dose of 4iu eod though or would that be too low?

Wouldn't surprise me mate, or even that it was high dose gear with super high dose gh and slin haha.

Well I wouldn't be against changing my methods up especially by someone so advanced I train 5 times a week anyway so it would suit me with frequency.

Nice mate I remember now, similar thing for me was thinking to do a later show to pack on the mass as I feel I need longer as I have competed 2 years on the trot.

That's awesome, I have deaded in a while now.....may have to tomorrow, see how I get on, i'll do a vid for you haha x


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> That sounds sexy enough for me to use it I was thinking of a starting dose of 4iu eod though or would that be too low?
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me mate, or even that it was high dose gear with super high dose gh and slin haha.
> 
> Well I wouldn't be against changing my methods up especially by someone so advanced I train 5 times a week anyway so it would suit me with frequency.
> 
> Nice mate I remember now, similar thing for me was thinking to do a later show to pack on the mass as I feel I need longer as I have competed 2 years on the trot.
> 
> That's awesome, I have deaded in a while now.....may have to tomorrow, see how I get on, i'll do a vid for you haha x


Yea too low IMO 4iu ed means a hyge 200iu kit lasts like 6-7 weeks. You could go down to 2iu ed and still see some benefit though.

Yea probably more likely mate high dose everything haha!

I think you would probably respond really well to it as it's something new and you'd get brutally strong. I would trust in Jordan anyway he's not going to steer you wrong.

Yea your doing Leeds show mate so just accept it   you're staying over at mine remember!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea too low IMO 4iu ed means a hyge 200iu kit lasts like 6-7 weeks. You could go down to 2iu ed and still see some benefit though.
> 
> Yea probably more likely mate high dose everything haha!
> 
> I think you would probably respond really well to it as it's something new and you'd get brutally strong. I would trust in Jordan anyway he's not going to steer you wrong.
> 
> Yea your doing Leeds show mate so just accept it  you're staying over at mine remember!


Suppose that's not too bad cost wise for it, still a hefty wedge though but if it does bring the gains that are needed then im in, plus peps as well  when would you do the 4iu each day? Just in the morning?

Does it impact your strength that much? This is all starting to sound far to sexual for me not to do it.

Yea i'd trust him as the guy is a beast, think this year he put on something like 17lbs of muscle!! Imagine I put on half that!

Oh yea forgot about that, @Keeks is keeping my bed warm right?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Suppose that's not too bad cost wise for it, still a hefty wedge though but if it does bring the gains that are needed then im in, plus peps as well  when would you do the 4iu each day? Just in the morning?
> 
> Does it impact your strength that much? This is all starting to sound far to sexual for me not to do it.
> 
> Yea i'd trust him as the guy is a beast, think this year he put on something like 17lbs of muscle!! Imagine I put on half that!
> 
> Oh yea forgot about that, @Keeks is keeping my bed warm right?


I would ideally use post workout if not then before bed for me. I don't necessarily notice strength gain from gh but the affect it has on ability to put more food in without getting fat = more growth. Indirect affect really.

Yea that would be immense in the right places for your comp look.

I'm sure she will be!


----------



## Keeks

@Bad Alan Are you trying to pinch my house/bed guest, cos if so, stop it! But yes @Chelsea Your bed will be kept very warm. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I would ideally use post workout if not then before bed for me. I don't necessarily notice strength gain from gh but the affect it has on ability to put more food in without getting fat = more growth. Indirect affect really.
> 
> Yea that would be immense in the right places for your comp look.
> 
> I'm sure she will be!


Not getting fat but with more food sounds nice, just spent the last 20mins reading up on DC training, looks good actually and funnily enough when I was natty I used to train everything twice a week and really benefitted from it although it was still too much volume.

Immense = all that weight on my legs haha


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> @Bad Alan Are you trying to pinch my house/bed guest, cos if so, stop it! But yes @Chelsea Your bed will be kept very warm. :thumbup1:


That's what I like to hear, especially as it gets colder up north so I may need extra warmth.......I sleep in my calvins by the way


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Gh stimulates type1 collagen synthesis iirc which can help with tendon issues if that's the problem. I think you're 100% at a level where it would benefit you and yes I would start at 4iu ed or 8iu eod. Everyday dosing seems better for me if it's to keep lean.
> 
> God knows mate I wouldn't know where to start hazarding a guess at pro use of gh. I know a rumour was and he had hinted to that Dante (doggcrapp inventor) has his athletes use low dose gear and super high doses of gh and slin.
> 
> Jordan is for the most part low volume and high frequency training. Multiple body parts per session and 3-4 training days a week. He's completely orientated around getting very strong and using intense sets. Ask @marknorthumbria yes worked with him so may be able to help you make a decision.
> 
> Leeds in September for me mate! Want to get a good amount of size packed on and do an intermediate class there, bodyweight will fall wherever it may.
> 
> Got my deads back upto 270kgx2


your using peps arent you @Chelsea ? shoot 2iu hgh 10 mins after each pep shot, dont shoot them individually. far superior

jp does low volume, workouts take about 45 minutes, and your only in the gym every other day, so theres alot of rest time! and alot of fats (avacados)! which you wont be happy to hear about haha


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> your using peps arent you @Chelsea ? shoot 2iu hgh 10 mins after each pep shot, dont shoot them individually. far superior
> 
> jp does low volume, workouts take about 45 minutes, and your only in the gym every other day, so theres alot of rest time! and alot of fats (avacados)! which you wont be happy to hear about haha


Yea mate got the peps in and they are starting tonight, cheers for the info.

There must be another way round this avocado business!!??


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> That's what I like to hear, especially as it gets colder up north so I may need extra warmth.......I sleep in my calvins by the way


Well I sleep naked!  And its not that cold you mard ar4e!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate got the peps in and they are starting tonight, cheers for the info.
> 
> There must be another way round this avocado business!!??


coconut oil,walnuts, cashews, almonds etc mate im just kidding theres always alternatives (there just not as super as superfood avacados)


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Well I sleep naked!  And its not that cold you mard ar4e!


You might not think so but I may need a lot of naked spooning to preserve body heat.....I do hope this is ok :whistling:



marknorthumbria said:


> coconut oil, cashews, almonds etc mate im just kidding theres always alternatives (there just not as super as superfood avacados)


Thank the lord  there is nothing super about them :cursing:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Well I sleep naked!  And its not that cold you mard ar4e!


Pics or calling bullsh1t!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Pics or calling bullsh1t!


No bullsh1t, but no pics either! :tongue: You'll just have to take my word for it!


----------



## Queenie




----------



## Sambuca

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 138828


is that liam in 1st? hes got the tan


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> is that liam in 1st? hes got the tan


There's no way I'd come second to @liam0810!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> is that liam in 1st? hes got the tan


Yes Liam has a habit of finishing 1st.....or so I've heard


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yes Liam has a habit of finishing 1st.....or so I've heard


i like to finish 1st as i like to win. If you're not 1st you're a loser!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest and back;

Flat barbell bench 3 sets;

100kg x 20 all paused on chest

140kg x 8

100kg x 14 all paused on chest

Db pullovers 4 sets 6-8 reps

Incline barbell press 3 sets;

2 x 100kg; 11,7 reps

80kg x 10

Db pullovers 4 sets 10-12 reps

Incline flyes 4 sets 15 reps

Db pullovers 2 sets 20 reps

Incline db presses 30kg x 8 - was spent!

Loved the workout even though training partner bailed so couldn't do the barbell sets properly had to stick to straight sets. Was meant to include negatives and ISO holds.

Db pullovers were awesome to stretch out between chest excercises. Diet has been perfectly good all day and appetite isn't too bad again. Happy days!


----------



## reza85

What u beast that's some sick pressing bro


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> What u beast that's some sick pressing bro


Cheers mate. They're my weakest lifts for sure pressing moves, **** chest and triceps to blame! They're coming along abit though but everyone I train with out presses me by at least 10kg a set so always feel weak as **** and chasing. Only a good thing though IMO.

I'll keep trying


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate. They're my weakest lifts for sure pressing moves, **** chest and triceps to blame! They're coming along abit though but everyone I train with out presses me by at least 10kg a set so always feel weak as **** and chasing. Only a good thing though IMO.
> 
> I'll keep trying


Mate ur taking the f-ing **** 140 for 8 is sick

I leaner I get the weaker I get I think sub 10 I will be walking around 84ish no way a heavy weight like u and Liam lol but I still wane work when ur down next lol !


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Mate ur taking the f-ing **** 140 for 8 is sick
> 
> I leaner I get the weaker I get I think sub 10 I will be walking around 84ish no way a heavy weight like u and Liam lol but I still wane work when ur down next lol !


No 180 x 8 is sick  140 is just abit meh lol

I didn't really lose strength all through prep diet until last 3-4 weeks at sub 6-7%. Just keep the mental attitude of staying strong even when lean, keeps you big and full. Used a lot of partial moves at above full rom 1rm, works well. We will all get worked to hell and back lol. I'm no heavyweight lol but ill hopefully be about 110kg by time we train


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No 180 x 8 is sick  140 is just abit meh lol
> 
> I didn't really lose strength all through prep diet until last 3-4 weeks at sub 6-7%. Just keep the mental attitude of staying strong even when lean, keeps you big and full. Used a lot of partial moves at above full rom 1rm, works well. We will all get worked to hell and back lol. I'm no heavyweight lol but ill hopefully be about 110kg by time we train


Same here, my strength was great until the last 2 weeks.

140 x 8 with a pause on chest is strong! You're catching me on pressing you b4stard!!


----------



## Queenie

All the pullovers  I'm jealous!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Same here, my strength was great until the last 2 weeks.
> 
> 140 x 8 with a pause on chest is strong! You're catching me on pressing you b4stard!!


Yea it's just mindset needs to be good and not worrying about kcal deficit making you weak. A lot is in your head.

The 140kg set wasn't paused just the two on 100kg. I'm a loooooooong way off your pressing you bastard  I can dead though!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> All the pullovers  I'm jealous!


Yoooooou know it  love them although have to play with ROM to keep rotator strain down when going heavy. They don't feel tooooo bad now though tbf, we will see tomorrow!


----------



## reza85

Lol u 110kg and me 90 lets see how we get on

I hope con can work some magic


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Lol u 110kg and me 90 lets see how we get on
> 
> I hope con can work some magic


I was around 90kg last time we trained  you're a hobbit though remember so 90kg on you is MASSIVE haha


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it's just mindset needs to be good and not worrying about kcal deficit making you weak. A lot is in your head.
> 
> The 140kg set wasn't paused just the two on 100kg. I'm a loooooooong way off your pressing you bastard  I can dead though!


Yep you're way ahead of me on deads, going to be a long way off you for a while especially with my dodgy back. Dosed up on tramadol yesterday as had rack deads and did 260 easy, next week 300. Gonna be a while till i'm doing full deads i think.

When do you start taking medicine again?


----------



## Queenie

You'll be so proud...

I just said 'tilapia'


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> You'll be so proud...
> 
> I just said 'tilapia'


What!?!??

who were you showing off to lol???


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yep you're way ahead of me on deads, going to be a long way off you for a while especially with my dodgy back. Dosed up on tramadol yesterday as had rack deads and did 260 easy, next week 300. Gonna be a while till i'm doing full deads i think.
> 
> When do you start taking medicine again?


Monday hopefully!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> What!?!??
> 
> who were you showing off to lol???


I was showing off in my journal :innocent:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I was showing off in my journal :innocent:


Haha yes the other word isn't as professional


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Haha yes the other word isn't as professional


But u do keep thinking it now


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> But u do keep thinking it now


Tapeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I don't care


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Chest and back;
> 
> Flat barbell bench 3 sets;
> 
> 100kg x 20 all paused on chest
> 
> 140kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x 14 all paused on chest
> 
> Db pullovers 4 sets 6-8 reps
> 
> Incline barbell press 3 sets;
> 
> 2 x 100kg; 11,7 reps
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> Db pullovers 4 sets 10-12 reps
> 
> Incline flyes 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Db pullovers 2 sets 20 reps
> 
> Incline db presses 30kg x 8 - was spent!
> 
> Loved the workout even though training partner bailed so couldn't do the barbell sets properly had to stick to straight sets. Was meant to include negatives and ISO holds.
> 
> Db pullovers were awesome to stretch out between chest excercises. Diet has been perfectly good all day and appetite isn't too bad again. Happy days!


Nice reps on flat bench mate, should I be getting worried? 

You forgot to pm me yesterday.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Nice reps on flat bench mate, should I be getting worried?
> 
> You forgot to pm me yesterday.


Yes be afraid, be very afraid 

Sorry mate yes did completely slip mind, one min!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yes be afraid, be very afraid
> 
> Sorry mate yes did completely slip mind, one min!


Its not ok....

Ok it is


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Its not ok....
> 
> Ok it is


Pm'd mother trucker


----------



## Queenie




----------



## Dagman72

Alan, you doing your own workouts/diet now?


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Alan, you doing your own workouts/diet now?


Nopeeeee still with the main man


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms and hamstrings;

Hammer curls 2 sets 30kg DBS 10,7 reps

Single arm db ext 2 sets 15kg DBS 12,9

Incline seated curls 2 sets 14kg DBS 9,7

Rope push downs 2 sets 10

Cable curl 21s for 4 sets

Reverse grip push downs 4 sets 25

Seated hamstring curls upto a 6rm with 4 fired reps 2 negatives and 20 partials out of stretch position

Glute ham raises with Swiss ball in lat pulldown 3 sets 8 tough reps

Really enjoyed it and arms were seriously pumped, painfully so after the last two excercises. Hamstring work was killer with the intense set, first time doing the GHR and really enjoyed them. Definately use them again!


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Nopeeeee still with the main man


the man whos name cant be mentioned ???

VOLDERMORT


----------



## Queenie

Yessss to swiss ball GHRs!!! Queenie move  Well proud x


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> the man whos name cant be mentioned ???
> 
> VOLDERMORT


Haha yea something like that! He is the greatest wizard of our time


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yessss to swiss ball GHRs!!! Queenie move  Well proud x


Yuppppp completely inspired by the Queen  was well impressed!


----------



## biglbs

Some realy good stuff going on in here.

Take it easy on the old fella in november a?

I think I would drop dead with your volume used!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Some realy good stuff going on in here.
> 
> Take it easy on the old fella in november a?
> 
> I think I would drop dead with your volume used!


I'm tempted to push you into a high volume back session, but tbh I love lower volume intensity work so we will for sure go biglbs style workout, plus I love to learn you'll kill me on everything mate poundage wise!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Some realy good stuff going on in here.
> 
> Take it easy on the old fella in november a?
> 
> I think I would drop dead with your volume used!





Bad Alan said:


> I'm tempted to push you into a high volume back session, but tbh I love lower volume intensity work so we will for sure go biglbs style workout, plus I love to learn you'll kill me on everything mate poundage wise!


I'm just gonna do some tricep kickbacks


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I'm just gonna do some tricep kickbacks


You're going to get worked into the ground lol! but you love it really 

I think me and @biglbs should train you and flubs first, that way we can check form etc too


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> You're going to get worked into the ground lol! but you love it really
> 
> I think me and @biglbs should train you and flubs first, that way we can check form etc too


Errr no! Little Miss form nazi does not need checking!!! Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Errr no! Little Miss form nazi does not need checking!!! Lol


Haha the form checking was for our benefit not yours


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> I'm tempted to push you into a high volume back session, but tbh I love lower volume intensity work so we will for sure go biglbs style workout, plus I love to learn you'll kill me on everything mate poundage wise!


Well I am old you know.just be nice!

Or iwill sit on you.this iz gonna be fun.


----------



## marknorthumbria

If we ever trained, I'd only do chest day with you, so I can actually not look a pussy weight lol


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Well I am old you know.just be nice!
> 
> Or iwill sit on you.this iz gonna be fun.


Hhaha I'm only little but you won't break me


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Hhaha I'm only little but you won't break me


You mean you're only a midget :lol:

Email me back you tiny queer x


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> You mean you're only a midget :lol:
> 
> Email me back you tiny queer x


Yes mate sorry been busy weekend  incoming next hour or so!


----------



## biglbs

We will be an odd looking palr in the gym mate.i am a lot taller than you.should make great photo for girls a? Pms


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> We will be an odd looking palr in the gym mate.i am a lot taller than you.should make great photo for girls a? Pms


Yea they are both tiny so will look funny!

I am looking forward to the crick I'll have in my neck from staring up at you lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Pre exhaust flyes into flat BB

25kg flat flyes x 12 reps super set;

140kg x 3,3

130kg x 3

Incline db presses 2 sets 40kg x 11,9

Heavy machine press 3 sets 6 reps

Cable crossovers superset wide grip paused push ups 4 sets 10 and failure push-ups

Great workout the flat flyes limited bench abit but still happy, muscle fried which is the goal whilst still working near max weights. Food hasn't been perfect today but nailed it round workout and tonight. Macros still hit I think!


----------



## Queenie

Why food not good? Did bro really say no to cooking lunch??? Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Why food not good? Did bro really say no to cooking lunch??? Lol.


Did he foooooooook lol, it's not been too bad though and has been on point before and after workout. Helps getting a good start to the day


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Yea they are both tiny so will look funny!
> 
> I am looking forward to the crick I'll have in my neck from staring up at you lol


My shake is now all down my top and over phone.


----------



## RACK

You keeping carbs pre and post WO mate, or spreading them out through the day?


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> You keeping carbs pre and post WO mate, or spreading them out through the day?


I thought you were dead? Where have you been?


----------



## RACK

Just been busy and not really on the forums mate. Still read a lot but learnt to shut my mouth haha


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> You keeping carbs pre and post WO mate, or spreading them out through the day?


They're fully spread throughout the day mate apart from none in breakfast. They are loaded a lot intra and post workout though.

I'm going to have a little change up I think with using a few more pro/fat meals to keep insulin sensitivity high.

How's things with you?


----------



## biglbs

I hear lamb with mint will do well on this mate...perhaps cinamon on it...? Best pre bed...feeds All through night.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just read through the last half of your journal.

Some big weights shifted and with serious volume. Good work :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> I hear lamb with mint will do well on this mate...perhaps cinamon on it...? Best pre bed...feeds All through night.


Yea big fan of cinnamon mate, use it a lot especially in coffeeeee 

My thinking is keep carbs lower during first half of the day and then load them intra and post workout. Being a former fat lad I think keeping the body more insulin sensitive will help me not put on as much fat in this offseason.


----------



## Bad Alan

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just read through the last half of your journal.
> 
> Some big weights shifted and with serious volume. Good work :thumb:


Hi mate, good to have you in!

I'm no way near in the big boys leagues weights wise, but I do love to push heavy as possible  can't beat that exhausted feeling from a heavy workout!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day!

Deads from floor - upto 240 kg x 5

Shrugs 2 sets rest paused 180kg x 12(5) 10(3)

Wide grip pulldowns 3 sets 10,6,20 reps one drop set per set

Machine rows neutral grip 3 sets of 15 holding contraction for 2 count every rep

Was a great workout again this week, deads are ok but back has been bad since leg day last week so didn't want to push too hard. Feels ok now though so hopefully no serous damage. Diet has been perfect today, happy with that!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Yea big fan of cinnamon mate, use it a lot especially in coffeeeee
> 
> My thinking is keep carbs lower during first half of the day and then load them intra and post workout. Being a former fat lad I think keeping the body more insulin sensitive will help me not put on as much fat in this offseason.


Agreed mate


----------



## tonyc74

Coconut oil is good in coffee for a pro fat meal mate and good for energy just a big pricey at £15 a jar that said I think it has helped me with strength in the gym


----------



## Queenie

tonyc74 said:


> Coconut oil is good in coffee for a pro fat meal mate and good for energy just a big pricey at £15 a jar that said I think it has helped me with strength in the gym


You could also add a scoop of vanilla whey to a lukewarm coffee... plus coconut oil. Perfection!


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> They're fully spread throughout the day mate apart from none in breakfast. They are loaded a lot intra and post workout though.
> 
> I'm going to have a little change up I think with using a few more pro/fat meals to keep insulin sensitivity high.
> 
> How's things with you?


Good idea, got mine spread even at the min but when change training up I'm going more pre and post WO

I'm good, just keeping my head down and putting petrol in the car haha

Looks like yuo're kicking some serious ass


----------



## Dagman72

Good to hear from you rack, good that things are well.


----------



## Bad Alan

This morning at 102kg after >100g carbs non training day, food will be going up next week now appetite is back on the go;



Want to push up towards 110kg+ before prep, loads of time consistency will be key.


----------



## Queenie

Absolute FVCKING nause up....

Go to Cafe Nero, order triple macchiato, the dude makes small talk, I give one-word answers (obviously because I haven't had my coffee), he then asks if I want milk with my macchiato.... yes, I know. You can imagine 'the face' - Anyway, I guess he noticed the face too as he just pushed the cup towards me.

Get back to office. It's NOT macchiato at all. It's a fvcking straight espresso. Why is he working there? I want him sacked immediately.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Absolute FVCKING nause up....
> 
> Go to Cafe Nero, order triple macchiato, the dude makes small talk, I give one-word answers (obviously because I haven't had my coffee), he then asks if I want milk with my macchiato.... yes, I know. You can imagine 'the face' - Anyway, I guess he noticed the face too as he just pushed the cup towards me.
> 
> Get back to office. It's NOT macchiato at all. It's a fvcking straight espresso. Why is he working there? I want him sacked immediately.


Hahahaha he was too distracted speaking to you  not a total loss as triple espresso will wake you up too! When I heard coffee disaster I thought you meant someone drank yours or they gave you a single shot latte lol.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Hahahaha he was too distracted speaking to you  not a total loss as triple espresso will wake you up too! When I heard coffee disaster I thought you meant someone drank yours or they gave you a single shot latte lol.


No one gives Queenie a single shot latte.

No one.

OMG imagine if it was a Starbucks single shot latte. I'd have their wing mirrors. No joke.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> No one gives Queenie a single shot latte.
> 
> No one.
> 
> OMG imagine if it was a Starbucks single shot latte. I'd have their wing mirrors. No joke.


Yea i wouldn't even do that as a joke or I'd come back to my car being in a similar state to kfbr392


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yea i wouldn't even do that as a joke or I'd come back to my car being in a similar state to kfbr392


Omg, omg. Too funny.

Casually pouring petrol over it whilst having a convo on the phone


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs Wednesday;

Leg press strip set - started with 9 plates per side on and removed one from each side per drop down to 1 plate per side, so 8 drops for a lot of reps. Didn't keep count well over 100rep set

Hamstring curls seated 5 sets of 8-4 reps plus partials

Swiss ball glute ham raises in the lat pulldown station 3 sets 10 reps

Leg extensions 7 sets 10 reps, did this set without getting off the machine so that quads are stretched at the bottom whilst waiting 30 seconds between sets. Doesn't allow blood to flow properly so lactic acid build up is disgustingly painful.

Calves 3 rounds of;

Weighted leg press 20reps

Bodyweight step 20reps

Bodyweight floor contractions 20reps

Horribleeeeeee workout pain was intense.


----------



## Sambuca

that sounds painful.

on leg extentions how do you best hit outer quad? ive started curling my toes back which seems to help?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> that sounds painful.
> 
> on leg extentions how do you best hit outer quad? ive started curling my toes back which seems to help?


Go toes pointed inwards mate. It'll only shift emphasis slightly, outer quad responds well to deep stretch reps for activation so leg extensions not best way to bring outer up.

Best way is leg press or smith squats, narrow stance feet low on plate or if smiths then directly under you. Very deep reps ass on heels and don't lockout only go 3/4 way up to keep tension on quads the whole time. Just go "pistol squat" style of constant reps until you collapse. That'll fry them and really develop quads.


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Go toes pointed inwards mate. It'll only shift emphasis slightly, outer quad responds well to deep stretch reps for activation so leg extensions not best way to bring outer up.
> 
> Best way is leg press or smith squats, narrow stance feet low on plate or if smiths then directly under you. Very deep reps ass on heels and don't lockout only go 3/4 way up to keep tension on quads the whole time. Just go "pistol squat" style of constant reps until you collapse. That'll fry them and really develop quads.


nice ill do that. interesting about smiths directly under. for some unknown reason ive always done smith squats with my feet at an angle out so im leaning back in to it lol +_+

cheers mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Shouldersssssss and arms with a dirty hangover!

Db presses 4 sets upto 40kg x 9

Run the rack laterals 3 runs

Rear delt seated db flyes ss/ front plate raises

Clean and press high rep finisher

Straight bar curls ss/ ez bar extensions

Hammer curls ss/ rope push downs

Considering the horrid hangover and lack of sleep was a good workout tbf always enjoy training with @RXQueenie even though she complains constantly how much pain she's in  works hard!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> nice ill do that. interesting about smiths directly under. for some unknown reason ive always done smith squats with my feet at an angle out so im leaning back in to it lol +_+
> 
> cheers mate


Yea that's a flexibility and comfort thing as ROM is easier to achieve but you want quad emphasis narrow stance and feet under, glute and ham feet out infront and wider. You'll really feel the quad stretch at the bottom with feet underneath, the constant tension rep style is the way to really beat the crap out of quads for me


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Yea that's a flexibility and comfort thing as ROM is easier to achieve but you want quad emphasis narrow stance and feet under, glute and ham feet out infront and wider. You'll really feel the quad stretch at the bottom with feet underneath, the constant tension rep style is the way to really beat the crap out of quads for me


hopefully it works on my skinny ass long legs haha


----------



## sxbarnes

They won't be for long Sam


----------



## Goodfella

Looking awesome mate :thumbup1:

Journal as always is a top read!


----------



## sxbarnes

Think it'll be close between you two for the bulk title or danmundy and then me in fourth. Haha


----------



## Queenie

You told me you liked it when I call you a pr**k and storm off in a strop  lol.


----------



## Dagman72

I thought you and queenie live in opposites parts of england?


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Legs Wednesday;
> 
> Leg press strip set - started with 9 plates per side on and removed one from each side per drop down to 1 plate per side, so 8 drops for a lot of reps. Didn't keep count well over 100rep set
> 
> Hamstring curls seated 5 sets of 8-4 reps plus partials
> 
> Swiss ball glute ham raises in the lat pulldown station 3 sets 10 reps
> 
> Leg extensions 7 sets 10 reps, did this set without getting off the machine so that quads are stretched at the bottom whilst waiting 30 seconds between sets. Doesn't allow blood to flow properly so lactic acid build up is disgustingly painful.
> 
> Calves 3 rounds of;
> 
> Weighted leg press 20reps
> 
> Bodyweight step 20reps
> 
> Bodyweight floor contractions 20reps
> 
> Horribleeeeeee workout pain was intense.


:lol:love it,,,,ahhh the pain,,,,, :devil2:


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Looking awesome mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Journal as always is a top read!


Cheers fella, you've got such a good starting point now! I needed to be that lean as have to go easier now and probably recomp last 6 weeks of bulk comp with some hard androgen use lol. Going to be a fun 20 weeks!

How's life with con leading the way?


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Think it'll be close between you two for the bulk title or danmundy and then me in fourth. Haha


It's going to add a fun element to offseason as it can get abit monotonous and lose focus. The comp should help that  you're still all fighting for second place though lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> You told me you liked it when I call you a pr**k and storm off in a strop  lol.


Only if you slap me when you say it too!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers fella, you've got such a good starting point now! I needed to be that lean as have to go easier now and probably recomp last 6 weeks of bulk comp with some hard androgen use lol. Going to be a fun 20 weeks!
> 
> How's life with con leading the way?


Cheers bud 

Hard androgen use sounds fun, something I'm sure I'll experiment with in due time, but just good old Test E atm!

Going awesome mate, learning alot about my body, handling higher carbs much better than I thought, when I initially saw diet I **** myself, never gone that high with carbs (its not **** loads now, rough guess over 350) so was scared I'd become a mess but alas my body has sucked it up nicely, kept cardio in aswell. Training wise I love the volume he has me doing and my strength is still improving! 55kgs for 7 on flat db press 

Comp is gona be gooooooood


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> It's going to add a fun element to offseason as it can get abit monotonous and lose focus. The comp should help that  you're still all fighting for second place though lol!


Yea the ten week photos should give a few a kick up the ****


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest and back day;

Flat bb bench;

110kg x 15

125kg x 8

140kg x 5

140kg x 5 slow negatives only

80kg x 11 all paused for 2 secs on chest

Db pullover 4 sets 8 upto 37kg db

Incline smith press 3 rest pause sets with 100kg

Db pullovers 4 sets 12 reps

Incline db flyes 4 sets 15-10 reps

Db pullovers 2 sets 20 reps

Great workout and felt good during it, flat bench was good considering the two previous sets. Diet has been spot on despite appetite being down due to feeling ill  shouldn't last long so just got to try crack on as per usual and not let it affect training etc.

Post workout meal 150g carbs from cereal, cookie crisp! Most expensive part of gaining for me my cereal addiction


----------



## Queenie

Youre kidding me!!!!! ****ing cookie crisp!!!!

Fury!!!!

Actually it's 'jealously' lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Meal6;

250g dry weight oats

2 scoops whey

2 tablespoons honey

200g beef mince chilli

3 whole eggs



Now were gaining  but eating this volume hurts lol


----------



## reza85

Wow that's some big eating bro

Just the way I like it lol


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Meal6;
> 
> 250g dry weight oats
> 
> 2 scoops whey
> 
> 2 tablespoons honey
> 
> 200g beef mince chilli
> 
> 3 whole eggs
> 
> View attachment 139644
> 
> 
> Now were gaining  but eating this volume hurts lol


250g of oats........fvck, I'd be bloated for a month :lol:

I swapped to rice flour recently, much much better imo


----------



## Tom90

I would love to eat that amount of food, but I'm about 93% sure it would turn me into a fat mess within weeks :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> 250g of oats........fvck, I'd be bloated for a month :lol:
> 
> I swapped to rice flour recently, much much better imo


Nooooo I love my oats with whey and honey  although that volume does fill me up a little lol. It's later on at night though so can just sit like a pig on sofa after


----------



## Bad Alan

Tom90 said:


> I would love to eat that amount of food, but I'm about 93% sure it would turn me into a fat mess within weeks :lol:


That's the plan lol  good to have you posting mate after our chat t'other night


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Nooooo I love my oats with whey and honey  although that volume does fill me up a little lol. It's later on at night though so can just sit like a pig on sofa after


Can't beat them alright mixed with whey but the volume would make me sick lol

Fair play to you mate, not holding back on the food anyway, least you know you'll make the most form your blast


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulderssssss;

Top of the head press;

120kg x 8

130kg x 6 drop set 110kg x 4

130kg x static hold for time

120kg x 5+3 forced reps

Partial seated side raises 4 sets 20-30 reps upto 35kg DBS

Front alternate raises ss/ rear delt raises 4 sets of 15 on each

Rear delt pec deck 2 sets 20 reps + forced

Appetite shocking with being ill but doesn't stop me piling it in  feel really down with it ATM and throat is a mess but will clear soon hopefully. Strength is good for me considering the illness!


----------



## Keeks

Need to get this pic out again, you need some of this.....



Hope you feel better soon anyway!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulderssssss;
> 
> Top of the head press;
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> 130kg x 6 drop set 110kg x 4
> 
> 130kg x static hold for time
> 
> 120kg x 5+3 forced reps
> 
> Partial seated side raises 4 sets 20-30 reps upto 35kg DBS
> 
> Front alternate raises ss/ rear delt raises 4 sets of 15 on each
> 
> Rear delt pec deck 2 sets 20 reps + forced
> 
> Appetite shocking with being ill but doesn't stop me piling it in  feel really down with it ATM and throat is a mess but will clear soon hopefully. Strength is good for me considering the illness!


Top of the head press? I read how you explained earlier but not sure if I get it. Is it in smith machine with bar literally above your head and just down to touch then up again?

Sounds like one for the form police haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Need to get this pic out again, you need some of this.....
> 
> View attachment 139790
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon anyway!


Lmao you're going to pay for that on leg day 

Just stupid man flu agreed and I really just crack on unlike some guys *cough @Chelsea* who take days off work and gym when they've got it.

I need to message you back too I will tonight chick!


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Top of the head press? I read how you explained earlier but not sure if I get it. Is it in smith machine with bar literally above your head and just down to touch then up again?
> 
> Sounds like one for the form police haha


You can do smith if rotator stability is an issue. I prefer them due to my injuries and find they hit delts better for me, top of head is good depth gauge and at that point lower arm is parralel to the floor and that's deep enough for me.

Ill do a vid tmro with no weight when in gym so you can see as someone else wanted one too!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao you're going to pay for that on leg day
> 
> Just stupid man flu agreed and I really just crack on unlike some guys *cough @Chelsea* who take days off work and gym when they've got it.
> 
> I need to message you back too I will tonight chick!


 :lol: Nooooooo!!!! But still, men and their man flu! :lol:

Ha ha, exactly, think it must be southern softies, us northerners just crack on and get on with it. :thumb:

No rush, just whenever. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> You can do smith if rotator stability is an issue. I prefer them due to my injuries and find they hit delts better for me, top of head is good depth gauge and at that point lower arm is parralel to the floor and that's deep enough for me.
> 
> Ill do a vid tmro with no weight when in gym so you can see as someone else wanted one too!


I always use smith on shoulders, usually to nose for 70/80kg or chin I can't get above 60kg :lol:

Will try these tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: Nooooooo!!!! But still, men and their man flu! :lol:
> 
> Ha ha, exactly, think it must be southern softies, us northerners just crack on and get on with it. :thumb:
> 
> No rush, just whenever. :thumbup1:


Agreed us northerners are 'ard bastards !!

But you're still getting ruined on leg day so don't try sweet talk you're way out of it


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Agreed us northerners are 'ard bastards !!
> 
> But you're still getting ruined on leg day so don't try sweet talk you're way out of it


Ha ha, I'm a tough little one so bring on the brutal leg session, the thought of fish & chips will get me through.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'm a tough little one so bring on the brutal leg session, the thought of fish & chips will get me through.


I should hope you are! With some food in you I'm sure you'll more than keep up  yes and proper fish and chips for sure that's no problem!


----------



## Queenie

Errrr 'soft' southerner here is deadlifting when ill so BOTH of u Can hush


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr 'soft' southerner here is deadlifting when ill so BOTH of u Can hush


You're a special exception to the rule. There's only one Queenie


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr 'soft' southerner here is deadlifting when ill so BOTH of u Can hush


Nah, us girls are tough, it's the blokes that can be soft, lol. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Nah, us girls are tough, it's the blokes that can be soft, lol. :thumbup1:


I'm as tough as they come lol  no mercy!


----------



## Tom90

Bad Alan said:


> You can do smith if rotator stability is an issue. I prefer them due to my injuries and find they hit delts better for me, top of head is good depth gauge and at that point lower arm is parralel to the floor and that's deep enough for me.
> 
> Ill do a vid tmro with no weight when in gym so you can see as someone else wanted one too!


This is exactly how I do it mate and I usually get sh!t off people saying my form is awful and that I'm not even using my shoulders :lol:

130kg for 6 though.... JESUS!!!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Bad Alan said:


> You can do smith if rotator stability is an issue. I prefer them due to my injuries and find they hit delts better for me, top of head is good depth gauge and at that point lower arm is parralel to the floor and that's deep enough for me.
> 
> Ill do a vid tmro with no weight when in gym so you can see as someone else wanted one too!


So you do them from fully extended arms until the bar is level with the top of your head? Is this in a smith machine mate?

Sorry I'm a bit dumb, I wanted to make sure I understood your post properly. I have some shoulder issues myself


----------



## Bad Alan

Tom90 said:


> This is exactly how I do it mate and I usually get sh!t off people saying my form is awful and that I'm not even using my shoulders :lol:
> 
> 130kg for 6 though.... JESUS!!!


It's a great move mate and just taking advantage of a partial ROM, the lift goes get rotated but progression and results this is my favorite press. Just throw them a MM and that'll shut em up. Works for me


----------



## Bad Alan

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> So you do them from fully extended arms until the bar is level with the top of your head? Is this in a smith machine mate?
> 
> Sorry I'm a bit dumb, I wanted to make sure I understood your post properly. I have some shoulder issues myself


Fully extended yea and bring down touch bar on top of head and lockout again. I prefer barbell as it makes you work harder but smith is good choice too, go by how your shoulders feel as like me you say you have issues with them.

You'll like this if you struggle with full ROM due to injures allows you to continue pressing heavy


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> It's a great move mate and just taking advantage of a partial ROM, the lift goes get rotated but progression and results this is my favorite press. Just throw them a MM and that'll shut em up. Works for me


Throw them an m&m? I am the form Nazi. Can I have an m&m? Please make it a peanut butter one


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Throw them an m&m? I am the form Nazi. Can I have an m&m? Please make it a peanut butter one




Here's your MM (although you've already seen it  ) you'll have to paint the peanut butter on yourself


----------



## Tom90

Bad Alan said:


> It's a great move mate and just taking advantage of a partial ROM, the lift goes get rotated but progression and results this is my favorite press. Just throw them a MM and that'll shut em up. *Works for me*


That's cause you're in decent shape, I'd just get even more sh!t :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

Tom90 said:


> That's cause you're in decent shape, I'd just get even more sh!t :lol:


Nah its because he's an ugly cvnt........... :lol:

If you shoulder press 130kg in my gym most people would be afraid to look at you haha

@Bad Alan , used it before and found it very good for isolating delts using a heavy weight as bnp is impossible for me due to RC issues.


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Nah its because he's an ugly cvnt........... :lol:
> 
> If you shoulder press 130kg in my gym most people would be afraid to look at you haha
> 
> @Bad Alan , used it before and found it very good for isolating delts using a heavy weight as bnp is impossible for me due to RC issues.


Haha well I won't argue I may have got one or two whacks with the ugly stick as a child 

Yea it's a great move for is shoulder injured folk!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao you're going to pay for that on leg day
> 
> Just stupid man flu agreed and I really just crack on unlike some guys *cough @Chelsea* who take days off work and gym when they've got it.
> 
> I need to message you back too I will tonight chick!


Erm...............WTF!! As I have explained in my journal my man flu that has now turned into a full blown chest infection would kill a normal man so I imagine yours is some sort of cold strain that a baby wouldn't even notice!! 

I managed to train legs today just to show how real men do it :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Erm...............WTF!! As I have explained in my journal my man flu that has now turned into a full blown chest infection would kill a normal man so I imagine yours is some sort of cold strain that a baby wouldn't even notice!!
> 
> I managed to train legs today just to show how real men do it :thumb:


Hahahaha 

Well I've trained and dieted with pneumonia coughing up blood between sets so suck on that! Not the smartest thing I've ever done I'll admit lol.

I'm only jesting you big fruit, down time is needed for recovery or you make yourself worse. Better to get over it quick and resume normal service ASAP.

Doctorsnoteornochestinfection


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Well I've trained and dieted with pneumonia coughing up blood between sets so suck on that! Not the smartest thing I've ever done I'll admit lol.
> 
> I'm only jesting you big fruit, down time is needed for recovery or you make yourself worse. Better to get over it quick and resume normal service ASAP.
> 
> Doctorsnoteornochestinfection


That's just stupid!!! Why on earth would u do that, when I was younger I almost died from pneumonia I was in hospital for 2 weeks!!!

Haha I know mate felt good to train today and legs are sore and feel weak already!! Good sign  the rest did me good.

Ill work on the docs note


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> That's just stupid!!! Why on earth would u do that, when I was younger I almost died from pneumonia I was in hospital for 2 weeks!!!
> 
> Haha I know mate felt good to train today and legs are sore and feel weak already!! Good sign  the rest did me good.
> 
> Ill work on the docs note


In all honesty didn't know the extent of illness at the time, ended up in hospital on fluids for two days. Pneumonia is worse/more dangerous in young children and the elderly not life threatening in healthy adults (obviously not always the case) wouldnt do it again for sure. Knocked me out for a good couple of months.

Glad your on the mend you big southern fairy, hopefully mine clears too as it's just frustrating with appetite down and feeling crap.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> In all honesty didn't know the extent of illness at the time, ended up in hospital on fluids for two days. Pneumonia is worse/more dangerous in young children and the elderly not life threatening in healthy adults (obviously not always the case) wouldnt do it again for sure. Knocked me out for a good couple of months.
> 
> Glad your on the mend you big southern fairy, hopefully mine clears too as it's just frustrating with appetite down and feeling crap.


Fck mate that's serious bad times! Learn to rest that's what I have done, we absolutely pound our bodies day in and day out anyway so they could do with a good few days off.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Fck mate that's serious bad times! Learn to rest that's what I have done, we absolutely pound our bodies day in and day out anyway so they could do with a good few days off.


Yea I preach it to others but have that "rest when you're dead" mentality which isn't good as makes you worse input cases.

Appetite is back and after a rough night last night feel like I've managed to clear a lot of crap out my system.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I preach it to others but have that "rest when you're dead" mentality which isn't good as makes you worse input cases.
> 
> Appetite is back and after a rough night last night feel like I've managed to clear a lot of crap out my system.


Same thing I used to do mate, thing is your body is trying to fight off the illness then you give it a massive workout to recover from, just doesn't do any good :nono:

Good that appetite is back mate, I feel the same, brought up a lot of yellow crap off my chest and am feeling a lot better today even though leg DOMS are very much here already


----------



## Bad Alan

Hamstring and arms;

Seated leg curls 1 set 6 reps+2forced+2negatives+20partials

Swiss ball GHR 3 sets to failure

Lying leg curls 7 sets 10 never getting off machine so hams under constant tension

Into arms;

Hammer curls 2 sets with the 32kg DBS x8,6 reps each set rest paused once

Overhead single arm db extension 2 sets 10 reps

Incline db curls 2 sets 8 reps each set rest paused once

Rope push downs 2 sets 10 reps

Cable curl 21s for 4 sets

Underhand push downs 4 sets 25

Great workout and glad appetite and illness is shifted, had good clear out of nose and throat last night and today and stuffiness is relieved. Thank god for those man flu pills @Keeks  much appreciated!

Pounding down the carbs now all night after training, grow grow grow


----------



## Keeks

:thumb: Glad you're feeling better, looks a good session there!

Lol, now eat some more and grow, you've got a comp to win! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Well I've trained and dieted with pneumonia coughing up blood between sets so suck on that! Not the smartest thing I've ever done I'll admit lol.
> 
> Doctorsnoteornochestinfection


Swap you...  :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Glad you're feeling better, looks a good session there!
> 
> Lol, now eat some more and grow, you've got a comp to win! :thumbup1:


Thanks! All down to the tough love and man flu pills.

Nice to see the pom poms are out for cheerleading already  this comp then Leeds!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks! All down to the tough love and man flu pills.
> 
> Nice to see the pom poms are out for cheerleading already  this comp then Leeds!


I know, I'm going pom pom crazy, good cardio! :thumbup1: You'll smash both comps, I'm sure.

Have a fab weekend.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> I know, I'm going pom pom crazy, good cardio! :thumbup1: You'll smash both comps, I'm sure.
> 
> Have a fab weekend.


Omg I read porn porn crazy.....must get my glasses:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Last week of beyond failure strength focus training, bf levels annoying me so planned overtraining stupid high volume phase to kick in from next week.

Talked this through with Scott and come up with it to recomp, carbs will be massively loaded around workouts with high slin and gh use. Tren will have come out too and anabolic phase so all ties in well.

Then back to big food and hopefully body will respond quickly to that as will have been shocked by this phase and want to grow properly.

Not massively fat but watery and lower back starts to annoy me, get self concious;


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Last week of beyond failure strength focus training, bf levels annoying me so planned overtraining stupid high volume phase to kick in from next week.
> 
> Talked this through with Scott and come up with it to recomp, carbs will be massively loaded around workouts with high slin and gh use. Tren will have come out too and anabolic phase so all ties in well.
> 
> Then back to big food and hopefully body will respond quickly to that as will have been shocked by this phase and want to grow properly.
> 
> Not massively fat but watery and lower back starts to annoy me, get self concious;
> 
> View attachment 140118


looking good mate still low BF nice!


----------



## Bad Alan

Should read "over reaching" not "over training" very sorry about that as the latter doesn't exist 

And no no @Sambuca only teasing of fatness will be tolerated for the next three weeks please


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Last week of beyond failure strength focus training, bf levels annoying me so planned overtraining stupid high volume phase to kick in from next week.
> 
> Talked this through with Scott and come up with it to recomp, carbs will be massively loaded around workouts with high slin and gh use. Tren will have come out too and anabolic phase so all ties in well.
> 
> Then back to big food and hopefully body will respond quickly to that as will have been shocked by this phase and want to grow properly.
> 
> Not massively fat but watery and lower back starts to annoy me, get self concious;
> 
> View attachment 140118


Looking sh1t mate, seriously do you even train?! 

Jesting of course, look awesome, cannot wait to see results post this blast! 110kg easily!


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Last week of beyond failure strength focus training, bf levels annoying me so planned overtraining stupid high volume phase to kick in from next week.
> 
> Talked this through with Scott and come up with it to recomp, carbs will be massively loaded around workouts with high slin and gh use. Tren will have come out too and anabolic phase so all ties in well.
> 
> Then back to big food and hopefully body will respond quickly to that as will have been shocked by this phase and want to grow properly.
> 
> Not massively fat but watery and lower back starts to annoy me, get self concious;
> 
> View attachment 140118


Still in great shape mate, and surely all the slin and gh would be a main cause for the water retention!


----------



## RACK

Delts look great mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Looking sh1t mate, seriously do you even train?!
> 
> Jesting of course, look awesome, cannot wait to see results post this blast! 110kg easily!


I need more of this name calling and e-bullying please


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Still in great shape mate, and surely all the slin and gh would be a main cause for the water retention!


Not on slin currently, that's being used on the recomp during diet. The start of gaining fat etc leads me to thinking recomp and prime needed ready to kick start growth phase again.

So away we go


----------



## Sambuca




----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Should read "over reaching" not "over training" very sorry about that as the latter doesn't exist
> 
> And no no @Sambuca only teasing of fatness will be tolerated for the next three weeks please


Over training is not easy to do when your age mate,with assistance too,,,,,,,wait until 50 looms up,fook me it's hard not to ffs!:lol:now where is my slippers and pipe?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Over training is not easy to do when your age mate,with assistance too,,,,,,,wait until 50 looms up,fook me it's hard not to ffs!:lol:now where is my slippers and pipe?


I'll fetch them for you after we've trained 

Totally agree though, I think under-recovering is more the issue. Obviously if you're very strong there is more chance you can batter Cns etc too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest;

Flat flyes superset/ flat bb bench

27.5kg x 12 on flyes each set into 3pl bench run three times 5,5,3 reps on flat

Incline db press 2 sets with 35kg DBS 12,11 reps 5 second negatives

Cable crossover superset/ wide push-ups 4 sets 10 reps crossover face plant push ups

Machine press 3 sets 6 reps

Quality workout and on zero carbs, now to fit 500g carbs into last 3 meals  deads tomorrow!


----------



## Sweat

Face plant push ups for the WIN!

Remember when you got me onto these, great finisher!


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Chest;
> 
> Flat flyes superset/ flat bb bench
> 
> 27.5kg x 12 on flyes each set into 3pl bench run three times 5,5,3 reps on flat
> 
> Incline db press 2 sets with 35kg DBS 12,11 reps 5 second negatives
> 
> Cable crossover superset/ wide push-ups 4 sets 10 reps crossover face plant push ups
> 
> Machine press 3 sets 6 reps
> 
> Quality workout and on zero carbs, now to fit 500g carbs into last 3 meals  deads tomorrow!


500g carbs, some challenge in that lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> View attachment 139793
> 
> 
> Here's your MM (although you've already seen it  ) you'll have to paint the peanut butter on yourself


Fcuk me mate looking huge with abs still, delts and traps are enormous!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> 500g carbs, some challenge in that lol


Naaaaa easy peasy ATM mate  cereal, oats and potatoes!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> I'll fetch them for you after we've trained
> 
> Totally agree though, I think under-recovering is more the issue. Obviously if you're very strong there is more chance you can batter Cns etc too.


Exactly the more fibre damage done ,the more time it has to take to recover,but it is so fookin hard to stay out of the gym....tonight I ended up punching myself all the way up my hall back into the kitchen to make myself eat and not go for a 'little pump up',tomorrow I will go do a pumping session,upper body,then thurs will be legs again.


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Exactly the more fibre damage done ,the more time it has to take to recover,but it is so fookin hard to stay out of the gym....tonight I ended up punching myself all the way up my hall back into the kitchen to make myself eat and not go for a 'little pump up',tomorrow I will go do a pumping session,upper body,then thurs will be legs again.


This is very true, luckily you obviously know yourself well enough to resist that temptation. When it's not going to be beneficial you have to back off


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> This is very true, luckily you obviously know yourself well enough to resist that temptation. When it's not going to be beneficial you have to back off


I do feel like a moth though......'it's so beautiful',,,,,,,


----------



## reza85

Well done for the condition mate makes a huge difference I think over all with nutrition partitioning. Looks like the bulk comp is in the bag lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Impressive work mate. Great size on you now you've grown loads by the recent pics. Not holding much fat just pretty watery which can see in the face. Good work mate. Been slack not keeping up to date on here but will be from here on.


----------



## Goodfella

reza85 said:


> Well done for the condition mate makes a huge difference I think over all with nutrition partitioning. Looks like the bulk comp is in the bag lol


Fcuk that its not in the bag if I have anything to do with it


----------



## reza85

Goodfella said:


> Fcuk that its not in the bag if I have anything to do with it


Yea go team con lol


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Well done for the condition mate makes a huge difference I think over all with nutrition partitioning. Looks like the bulk comp is in the bag lol


Yea I totally agree!! hence my "priming" coming up. Thanks for support as always


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Impressive work mate. Great size on you now you've grown loads by the recent pics. Not holding much fat just pretty watery which can see in the face. Good work mate. Been slack not keeping up to date on here but will be from here on.


Hey up K, good to have you back posting abit!

Hope the injury is getting better  how's the rehab gym work been going? Hopefully it's all going well and you're still progressing


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Fcuk that its not in the bag if I have anything to do with it


Pipe down "little"fella 

Tbh you're my pick for the win!


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Pipe down "little"fella
> 
> Tbh you're my pick for the win!


Don't jinx it lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> Don't jinx it lol


Don't get me wrong I'll be doing my all to whoop you! may have to drive to your house and disable you though. Not in a way you'd enjoy either


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Hey up K, good to have you back posting abit!
> 
> Hope the injury is getting better  how's the rehab gym work been going? Hopefully it's all going well and you're still progressing


No training at all mate  back still shot.


----------



## Goodfella

Bad Alan said:


> Don't get me wrong I'll be doing my all to whoop you! may have to drive to your house and disable you though. Not in a way you'd enjoy either


I think i've disabled myself mate, legs DOMS still fcuking killing from saturday! leg press supersetted with squats ffs lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Goodfella said:


> I think i've disabled myself mate, legs DOMS still fcuking killing from saturday! leg press supersetted with squats ffs lol


Great superset that mate, I love doing it. In a sick way as it's crippling really 

Super and giant sets for quads are really good! High reps and weight needed for leg growth.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Great superset that mate, I love doing it. In a sick way as it's crippling really
> 
> Super and giant sets for quads are really good! High reps and weight needed for leg growth.


Am doing high rep squats myself now mate. Bloody torture:thumb:

More on the bulk thread. Legs seem to be getting "thicker" already.


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Am doing high rep squats myself now mate. Bloody torture:thumb:
> 
> More on the bulk thread. Legs seem to be getting "thicker" already.


20 rep squats are the daddy excercise IMO  only ever worked up to 135kg iirc, feels so wrong getting psyched up for a set with so little weight on!

Love them done pistol style no lockout till you collapse to the safety bars


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> 20 rep squats are the daddy excercise IMO  only ever worked up to 135kg iirc, feels so wrong getting psyched up for a set with so little weight on!
> 
> Love them done pistol style no lockout till you collapse to the safety bars


That's the only way to do them Will!!

I use them after heavy front squats to totally destroy what's left.

Only a 25 on each side though, let's not go mad lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's the only way to do them Will!!
> 
> I use them after heavy front squats to totally destroy what's left.
> 
> Only a 25 on each side though, let's not go mad lol.


Yea agree it is haha! Get some proper weight on bar though pansy  high reps doesn't mean pink dumbbells !


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day!

Deads from floor 220,240kg x 5

Shrugs 2 sets with 200kg each rest paused once

Latpulldowns one drop per set 10,6,20 rep

Machine rows 3 sets 15 reps includin forced reps all held at contraction for two count each rep

Great workout, ruined! Training on zero carbs is absolutely fine ATM just got to fit in 500g carbs between now and bed! This is a good start;


----------



## biglbs

Tried to Pm you my nos.....but you need to clear some mate,,,,IT IS FULL:rolleyes:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Tried to Pm you my nos.....but you need to clear some mate,,,,IT IS FULL:rolleyes:


It's clear now


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> It's clear now


It is!

Nice to have you in here


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Back day!
> 
> Deads from floor 220,240kg x 5
> 
> Shrugs 2 sets with 200kg each rest paused once
> 
> Latpulldowns one drop per set 10,6,20 rep
> 
> Machine rows 3 sets 15 reps includin forced reps all held at contraction for two count each rep
> 
> Great workout, ruined! Training on zero carbs is absolutely fine ATM just got to fit in 500g carbs between now and bed! This is a good start;
> 
> View attachment 140196


Swap out for almond milk mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> Swap out for almond milk mate?


I've had almond milk put in diet and love the stuff.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> It is!
> 
> Nice to have you in here


Too much food porn for me 

Always checking on ya workouts though! #winners


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> I've had almond milk put in diet and love the stuff.


Dairy/lactose Is no good especially post workout, I opt for almond milk whenever milk is needed, it's nicer and lasts longer lol


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Dairy/lactose Is no good especially post workout, I opt for almond milk whenever milk is needed, it's nicer and lasts longer lol


You know why milk is the best thing you can have with cereal post workout?

Because it's offseason, I'm fat and it's nice


----------



## biglbs

I have always had milk in my diet,if you have any difficulties digesting it you can use lactaid,as you will likely have a lactose intolerance ,I even lost 90lb whilst still drinking milk,I love the stuff,though not post workout,it is a bed time must with casein imo

Semi skimmed is my choice though:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Gold top for me :drool:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> You know why milk is the best thing you can have with cereal post workout?
> 
> Because it's offseason, I'm fat and it's nice


I don't have any dairy anymore. Don't even have milk in my brews. Went off milk ages ago and only have it when I have cereal once in a blue moon.

Isn't lactose easily stored as fat or am I making that up?


----------



## Bad Alan

BestBefore1989 said:


> Gold top for me :drool:


Yea I don't have the muscle or metabolism to support abusing any gold top milk


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today with @biglbs @BestBefore1989 @RXQueenie

Deads from floor, pulled 5rm Tuesday but tried sumo out today with Tom. Worked upto 245kg failed it sumo, pulled it conventional after.

Very pleased for Claire who hit 85x4 last week but smashed it this week with 87.5x5.

Than moved onto Toms upright row and raise tri set;

his own variation very high pull upright rows with peak contraction held

Smith very heavy partial upright row, another variation slightly leaning in pulled to mid chest

3 way raises to failure

Then low pulley rows, different angle did them standing up slightly and leant back. Tom pulled some very easy reps with the stack 

Back to Toms for a chat and literally the most tender 30day ages Irish rump steak, spread was awesome put on by Mr and Mrslbs.

Good day and hope to catch up again soon, what a top bloke 







Literally made me a dwarf lol, 330lbs of awesomeness!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Back today with @biglbs @BestBefore1989 @RXQueenie
> 
> Deads from floor, pulled 5rm Tuesday but tried sumo out today with Tom. Worked upto 245kg failed it sumo, pulled it conventional after.
> 
> Very pleased for Claire who hit 85x4 last week but smashed it this week with 87.5x5.
> 
> Than moved onto Toms upright row and raise tri set;
> 
> his own variation very high pull upright rows with peak contraction held
> 
> Smith very heavy partial upright row, another variation slightly leaning in pulled to mid chest
> 
> 3 way raises to failure
> 
> Then low pulley rows, different angle did them standing up slightly and leant back. Tom pulled some very easy reps with the stack
> 
> Back to Toms for a chat and literally the most tender 30day ages Irish rump steak, spread was awesome put on by Mr and Mrslbs.
> 
> Good day and hope to catch up again soon, what a top bloke
> 
> View attachment 140407
> 
> 
> View attachment 140408
> 
> 
> View attachment 140409
> 
> 
> Literally made me a dwarf lol, 330lbs of awesomeness!


Mate,you guys are welcome to share my home anytime,lovely people

You are one strong moffo and all,,,,,got the old fella sweating!And I am 6 years older than your dad!pmsl


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Mate,you guys are welcome to share my home anytime,lovely people
> 
> You are one strong moffo and all,,,,,got the old fella sweating!And I am 6 years older than your dad!pmsl


Back at ya big man  loved it x


----------



## reza85

Shoulders and traps looking full and round mate looking really well...!


----------



## Bad Alan

John Andrew said:


> Well done mate! You look great! Regards John


Really nice of you to say fella, thanks for popping in  haven't seen you post much on here hope to see you around more!


----------



## Sambuca

Nice

Steak sounds heaven :drool:


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> Nice
> 
> Steak sounds heaven :drool:


Best steak ive ever had. Truly mean that. So nice I even ate some of Will's  lol


----------



## Sambuca

RXQueenie said:


> Best steak ive ever had. Truly mean that. So nice I even ate some of Will's  lol


Haha did he have to be restrained I would of attacked u with my fork :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> Haha did he have to be restrained I would of attacked u with my fork :lol:


Lol he won't say no to me


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Haha did he have to be restrained I would of attacked u with my fork :lol:


Haha it would've been the last thing you did


----------



## BestBefore1989

RXQueenie said:


> Lol he won't say no to me


I seem to recall it being offered and given not taken


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I seem to recall it being offered and given not taken


Only because I gave Will 'the look' lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

RXQueenie said:


> Only because I gave Will 'the look' lol


you have a Give me your meat look?

:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

RXQueenie said:


> Only because I gave Will 'the look' lol


you have a Give me your meat look?

:lol:


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> you have a Give me your meat look?
> 
> :lol:


Absolutely!! Lol


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I seem to recall it being offered and given not taken


puppy dog eyes will get you anything a Q?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> puppy dog eyes will get you anything a Q?


No mate it's more of a "gimme that ****ing steak now" glare 

Gets her sweet potato fries too it seems aswell lol.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> No mate it's more of a "gimme that ****ing steak now" glare
> 
> Gets her sweet potato fries too it seems aswell lol.


Bless you both x:lol:


----------



## Queenie

:thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass

Bad Alan said:


> Back today with @biglbs @BestBefore1989 @RXQueenie
> 
> Deads from floor, pulled 5rm Tuesday but tried sumo out today with Tom. Worked upto 245kg failed it sumo, pulled it conventional after.
> 
> Very pleased for Claire who hit 85x4 last week but smashed it this week with 87.5x5.
> 
> Than moved onto Toms upright row and raise tri set;
> 
> his own variation very high pull upright rows with peak contraction held
> 
> Smith very heavy partial upright row, another variation slightly leaning in pulled to mid chest
> 
> 3 way raises to failure
> 
> Then low pulley rows, different angle did them standing up slightly and leant back. Tom pulled some very easy reps with the stack
> 
> Back to Toms for a chat and literally the most tender 30day ages Irish rump steak, spread was awesome put on by Mr and Mrslbs.
> 
> Good day and hope to catch up again soon, what a top bloke
> 
> View attachment 140407
> 
> 
> View attachment 140408
> 
> 
> View attachment 140409
> 
> 
> Literally made me a dwarf lol, 330lbs of awesomeness!


can't believe I have just only seen these pictures !! how tall are you @biglbs?? Both looking awesome


----------



## Queenie

YummyMummy said:


> can't believe I have just only seen these pictures !! how tall are you @biglbs?? Both looking awesome


Lol put it this way. I go up to tom's waist  he's super tall! Gives good cuddles too @biglbs


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Lol put it this way. I go up to tom's waist  he's super tall! Gives good cuddles too @biglbs


Bless...


----------



## biglbs

YummyMummy said:


> can't believe I have just only seen these pictures !! how tall are you @biglbs?? Both looking awesome


6'5" my dear,only a 'tidley old ramblet' 

Q both you and Alan make nice cuddle receivers and givers too........it is my thing,hugs are free and make everyone feel good


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 140599
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Sooooooo you lol


----------



## Bad Alan

YummyMummy said:


> can't believe I have just only seen these pictures !! how tall are you @biglbs?? Both looking awesome


He's the biggest ****ing person I've stood shadowed in for quite some time! Especially as the front door step was lower so first impression was even more magnified 

Agree @biglbs there's far worse things than a good manly hug!


----------



## Sambuca

I want cuddles

Off tom lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> I want cuddles
> 
> Off tom lol


Tom gives a good hug, cooks a mean steak and throws some hefty weights. What more could you ask for!?!??


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh and @Sambuca thought I was the only guy for you


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Oh and @Sambuca thought I was the only guy for you


Haha

I'm up in Manchester 5th dec you or Liam about?


----------



## Bad Alan

Training wise spent weekend with @RXQueenie

Shoulders and arms Sunday was at forest gym daaaaaaarn south, good little old school gym was a good session, early start though lol.

Legs Monday;

Romanian deads ss/ db ISO holds for time- worked upto 130kg on RDL

Leg press was worked upto one set of 440kg x 13, rest 30 secs then hit another 3 reps, drop 6pl off rep out to failure again

Reverse kb lunges - love these

Leg extension ss/ parralel squat ISO holds

Really good session cut volume abit short as time constraints but it's ruined me, quads are beyond ****ed today!

Great weekend all in all


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Bad Alan said:


> Training wise spent weekend with @RXQueenie
> 
> Shoulders and arms Sunday was at forest gym daaaaaaarn south, good little old school gym was a good session, early start though lol.
> 
> Legs Monday;
> 
> Romanian deads ss/ db ISO holds for time- worked upto 130kg on RDL
> 
> Leg press was worked upto one set of 440kg x 13, rest 30 secs then hit another 3 reps, drop 6pl off rep out to failure again
> 
> Reverse kb lunges - love these
> 
> Leg extension ss/ parralel squat ISO holds
> 
> Really good session cut volume abit short as time constraints but it's ruined me, quads are beyond ****ed today!
> 
> Great weekend all in all


You work down south or something mate? you seem to be down there a bit


----------



## Bad Alan

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You work down south or something mate? you seem to be down there a bit


No I don't and yes I am


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs in ruins still, chest later on and not on a Monday! So should get through it all fine


----------



## Queenie

Was an awesome session  Never done iso holds before - will try and work those in from now on I think.

I can't believe u would usually do more than that. I was ruined lol.


----------



## Queenie

@Sambuca I'm quite offended that u don't want one of my cuddles.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Was an awesome session  Never done iso holds before - will try and work those in from now on I think.
> 
> I can't believe u would usually do more than that. I was ruined lol.


Haha I'll be glad if you do! You were v funny on the squat one refusing to drop to the floor as a sign of being finished 

There were some good sets so it was enough, legs are v sore so all good.

Would've had something like a tri set of;

Front squats 8 reps

Walking lunges 10 reps per leg

Partial leg extensions 20-30 reps

To finish though ran through twice usually. Leg press killed me!

Sam you're missing out on the pillows lol!!!


----------



## Queenie

I love the look of that but it would have done me. I was collapsing on reverse lunges lol.


----------



## simonthepieman

I'm quite shocked @RXQueenie is the only one keeping thread heteo


----------



## Sambuca

RXQueenie said:


> @Sambuca I'm quite offended that u don't want one of my cuddles.


id take a cuddle today lol if there is one going


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I love the look of that but it would have done me. I was collapsing on reverse lunges lol.


I'm a good spotter  especially on leg day!


----------



## Suprakill4

Think I need to up my dose. Reading all this is making me want a cuddle off any one that will give me one!!!! Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Think I need to up my dose. Reading all this is making me want a cuddle off any one that will give me one!!!! Lol.


Yea my journal has officially turned pink and fluffy if Kieran even wants in on the cuddle action.

Don't worry ill rectify it tonight with a good session


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yea my journal has officially turned pink and fluffy if Kieran even wants in on the cuddle action.
> 
> Don't worry ill rectify it tonight with a good session


Lol thank god for that!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Bad Alan said:


> Training wise spent weekend with @RXQueenie
> 
> Shoulders and arms Sunday was at forest gym daaaaaaarn south, good little old school gym was a good session, early start though lol.
> 
> Legs Monday;
> 
> Romanian deads ss/ db ISO holds for time- worked upto 130kg on RDL
> 
> Leg press was worked upto one set of 440kg x 13, rest 30 secs then hit another 3 reps, drop 6pl off rep out to failure again
> 
> Reverse kb lunges - love these
> 
> Leg extension ss/ parralel squat ISO holds
> 
> Really good session cut volume abit short as time constraints but it's ruined me, quads are beyond ****ed today!
> 
> Great weekend all in all


Awesome leg workout... what are ISO Holds?? :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

YummyMummy said:


> Awesome leg workout... what are ISO Holds?? :whistling:


An isometric hold or movement is holding a fixed position without changing the length of the muscle. I use them as part of a superset or to extend a set beyond when positive failure has occurred.

The db ISO hold is a db leg curl, laid face down on a bench. Db between feet and hold in the mid range of a leg curl for a timed period. They're awesome the tension and fatigue that you create is insane, requires a lot of focus and will power to hold when all you want to do is quit.

The parralel squat ISO is back against a wall and push back into it to squeeze quads whilst remaining at 90degree hip to upper thigh. Failure = collapse on floor.

Just another way of exhausting the muscle after the standard exercise is completed. They're hard work 

Was a great workout!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest tonight;

Db presses 40kg x 15,15,15

Decline dead stop bb press; worked upto 120kg x 6 (rest pause) x 3 (drop to 100kg) x 6 + 4 negatives (load back to 120kg) isometric hold till bar hits pins

Incline wide grip smith press 100kg x 7,6,6

Pec deck ss/ machine presses 4 sets 20 then 10 reps

Great workout again, time to pile the carbs in again  really not happy with current look not lean and not big lol need to be at least one. Attempted gaining periods suck!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds similar to a dc stretch but held at half way through the rep? I've never heard of them before either.


----------



## Queenie

Failure = Queenie strop. No collapsing lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds similar to a dc stretch but held at half way through the rep? I've never heard of them before either.


DC uses a lot of what they say "statics" that is what an isometric is 

The db ISO hold demonstrated here;






Great channel that too for variation on a lot of moves! Check him out.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Failure = Queenie strop. No collapsing lol.


Haha so funny, strop off and go do cardio  you did work very hard throughout though! I should post some of the things I had shouted at me during that session lol


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> An isometric hold or movement is holding a fixed position without changing the length of the muscle. I use them as part of a superset or to extend a set beyond when positive failure has occurred.
> 
> The db ISO hold is a db leg curl, laid face down on a bench. Db between feet and hold in the mid range of a leg curl for a timed period. They're awesome the tension and fatigue that you create is insane, requires a lot of focus and will power to hold when all you want to do is quit.
> 
> The parralel squat ISO is back against a wall and push back into it to squeeze quads whilst remaining at 90degree hip to upper thigh. Failure = collapse on floor.
> 
> Just another way of exhausting the muscle after the standard exercise is completed. They're hard work
> 
> Was a great workout!


Lovely mate,these are great,painful but great...


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Lovely mate,these are great,painful but great...
> View attachment 140680


Yea I agree, good for bench too! I did love chatting about past failure and overload partial training with you, not a lot of people use or advocate it! I like that most my thoughts align with how you train, great minds and all


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I agree, good for bench too! I did love chatting about past failure and overload partial training with you, not a lot of people use or advocate it! I like that most my thoughts align with how you train, great minds and all


That is nice to hear,the thing i keep forgetting is to have what followers of things like wendlers call deload weeks,they are so important and that is why i got a bit run down recently,injuries followed closely after,as you know.

Though at your age/fitness level and with the nutrition/ assistance you are on(the correct mix)i doubt you will suffer from this very often,so make hay.....but even you must rope the horses in once in a while i would expect,after all when we push with this style it is 200% only.

I am just beginning to get my strength and endurance levels to come back ,but i had a long push to get that way when i think about it.


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> That is nice to hear,the thing i keep forgetting is to have what followers of things like wendlers call deload weeks,they are so important and that is why i got a bit run down recently,injuries followed closely after,as you know.
> 
> Though at your age/fitness level and with the nutrition/ assistance you are on(the correct mix)i doubt you will suffer from this very often,so make hay.....but even you must rope the horses in once in a while i would expect,after all when we push with this style it is 200% only.
> 
> I am just beginning to get my strength and endurance levels to come back ,but i had a long push to get that way when i think about it.


Yea I agree although I switch to a volume training period with no beyond failure training. Let the tendons and ligaments repair/catch up. Same sort of idea except like you say I don't find I personally need real down time, just a switch of emphasis so it's not too Cns and physically draining.

I agree with everything you say, you'll really take off next time you add the gear mix you're thinking of in. Squats and bench at very high levels already! And after only back to leg training for five weeks, no belt etc. Going to be some impressive workouts upcoming from the old boy I feel  keep the biglbs style cardio in for heart health and you'll be flying!


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day 

Biceps;

Giant set run through four times-

Reverse ez curl 10 reps

Machine preacher curl 6 reps

45degree incline curls 8-10 reps

Fat gripz bb curls to failure

Triceps;

Rope push downs 5 sets 10 reps 15 secs between sets only

Db overhead ext worked upto 45kg x 11

Rev grip push down 3 x 25-15

Single arm extension 2 sets 10

Really good workout, pumped to hell


----------



## biglbs

More like a broadside ,those guns


----------



## Northern Lass

Bad Alan said:


> Gun day
> 
> Biceps;
> 
> Giant set run through four times-
> 
> Reverse ez curl 10 reps
> 
> Machine preacher curl 6 reps
> 
> 45degree incline curls 8-10 reps
> 
> Fat gripz bb curls to failure
> 
> Triceps;
> 
> Rope push downs 5 sets 10 reps 15 secs between sets only
> 
> Db overhead ext worked upto 45kg x 11
> 
> Rev grip push down 3 x 25-15
> 
> Single arm extension 2 sets 10
> 
> Really good workout, pumped to hell


Love a good pump


----------



## Bad Alan

Just got new hyge kits delivered, originals new packaging 2015 expiry dates;



Security sticker added and slightly different box design.


----------



## liam0810

How you finding the hyge darling?


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Just got new hyge kits delivered, originals new packaging 2015 expiry dates;
> 
> View attachment 140876
> 
> 
> Security sticker added and slightly different box design.


That's fake mate. Send it to me and I'll dispose of it safely for you.


----------



## Queenie

Quadruple coffee.

Come the f*ck at me  x


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> How you finding the hyge darling?


It's really good mate as must be keeping me leaner than before, usually much fatter when eating so much! Hopefully improve stage look for next year, keeping it in for the long haul


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Quadruple coffee.
> 
> Come the f*ck at me  x


Totally illegal  but who's gonna argue!

I'm in dire need toooo although drank loads this morning so daren't have more lol.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Totally illegal  but who's gonna argue!
> 
> I'm in dire need toooo although drank loads this morning so daren't have more lol.


Good coffee at your work. If I was there Id still be drinking it now lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Good coffee at your work. If I was there Id still be drinking it now lol.


Relieved it passed the test more than anything


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> It's really good mate as must be keeping me leaner than before, usually much fatter when eating so much! Hopefully improve stage look for next year, keeping it in for the long haul


Looks like i'll be getting some in January. are you still doing the dose you said or changed it up? is it all in one hit? Problem with me and GH is that if i take it before the gym i have no where to store it as i go straight from work and then when i'm supposed to take it before bed i forget!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> It's really good mate as must be keeping me leaner than before, usually much fatter when eating so much! Hopefully improve stage look for next year, keeping it in for the long haul


I shall be starting some soon mate, cant wait to see what it brings but by the sounds of it from you its worth it! How long have you been using it?

Did you get my email you northern slut? :001_tt2:


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Looks like i'll be getting some in January. are you still doing the dose you said or changed it up? is it all in one hit? Problem with me and GH is that if i take it before the gym i have no where to store it as i go straight from work and then when i'm supposed to take it before bed i forget!


Yes mate all post workout and then **** load of carbs down 

Do it all ASAP after you've trained


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I shall be starting some soon mate, cant wait to see what it brings but by the sounds of it from you its worth it! How long have you been using it?
> 
> Did you get my email you northern slut? :001_tt2:


Like 3-4 months and not used much gear, biggest I've been so I'm happy

Nooooo thought was odd not after the one saying you'd email tmro x


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day;

Deads from floor upto 230kg x 6

Bb row; two drop sets 3,2,1 plates per side 11,9,10 reps then 9,7,10 reps

Underhand pulldowns to lower chest three working sets of 15,12,10 reps with forced to finish

Machine one arm rows; 2 rest pause sets 6-8 reps first set

Cross body hammers

Alt db curls

Machin preacher curls to top of head

Great workout and diet has been fine today 



Bodyweight 102kg in the AM


----------



## Queenie

In sync with deadlift days 

Great session and u know my thoughts on the pic!


----------



## grant hunter

Just been browsing along since the start but had to comment.

You look massive what height are you??


----------



## Dazarms

Bad Alan said:


> Just got new hyge kits delivered, originals new packaging 2015 expiry dates;
> 
> View attachment 140876
> 
> 
> Security sticker added and slightly different box design.


Im bowt to start these and keep on them for the long haul!

Hoping see good gains like long term

Help keep lean while packing on more size

Have u got a diet plan posted up anywhere in terms the extra size u put on since ur last show

Ive been reading u kept it quite strict still nothing fancy

Would be interested see what ur nutrition was like day in day out


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> In sync with deadlift days
> 
> Great session and u know my thoughts on the pic!


Haha shoulders tomorrow? Legs Wednesday?

I do!


----------



## Bad Alan

grant hunter said:


> Just been browsing along since the start but had to comment.
> 
> You look massive what height are you??


Hi mate, I'm 6 foot (actually just a tad under) want to hit around 110-112kg by prep time in about 6-7 months I think it is. My side shots have improved a lot this last 3 months or so, need to bring triceps up abit but other than that just mass everywhere!

Good to have you in, feel free to input whenever!


----------



## grant hunter

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate, I'm 6 foot (actually just a tad under) want to hit around 110-112kg by prep time in about 6-7 months I think it is. My side shots have improved a lot this last 3 months or so, need to bring triceps up abit but other than that just mass everywhere!
> 
> Good to have you in, feel free to input whenever!


6 foot :-0 you lanky swine I feel tiny now @5ft7.5

From what I have seen you have put on a great amount of size so your target will be reached in your 6-7 month time frame no problem.

Are you coached or going alone??


----------



## Suprakill4

Chest looks really improved in thickness mate. And delts are hanging off. VERY productive off season so far by the looks of it! Good work man.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dazarms said:


> Im bowt to start these and keep on them for the long haul!
> 
> Hoping see good gains like long term
> 
> Help keep lean while packing on more size
> 
> Have u got a diet plan posted up anywhere in terms the extra size u put on since ur last show
> 
> Ive been reading u kept it quite strict still nothing fancy
> 
> Would be interested see what ur nutrition was like day in day out


Yea you should do mate, what dose are you running? I think it'll help my overall look when dieted next time, only time will tell! Definately has a positive effect on body composition though!

I relax most weekends but through the week keep it very strict;

6 whole eggs

1 banana

1 scoop whey in 200g Greek yoghurt

250g beef mince

200g pineapple

250g chicken

200g white potatoes

250g beef mince

30g walnuts

Train using bcaa, eaa, creatine, beta alanine and 50g carbs

2 scoops whey

150g carbs from cereal

200g chicken

300g white potato

3 whole eggs

1 scoop whey

150g oats with tblsp honey

Current diet, carbs high around workouts.


----------



## Bad Alan

grant hunter said:


> 6 foot :-0 you lanky swine I feel tiny now @5ft7.5
> 
> From what I have seen you have put on a great amount of size so your target will be reached in your 6-7 month time frame no problem.
> 
> Are you coached or going alone??


Hopefully mate, it's just finding enjoyment in the day to day eatin grind knowing it's working etc, staying injury free whilst pushing limits. I think if anyone can stay consistent then they can achieve.

I work with one of my mates Scott Francis (can find him on twitter) who is ****ing awesome pal, completely changed my training and diet philosophies. I have a fair amount of input and we talk a lot of trialling during this period and experimenting new things but come diet time he doesn't fail but get people in shape.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Chest looks really improved in thickness mate. And delts are hanging off. VERY productive off season so far by the looks of it! Good work man.


Cheers K, it's slow progress but a marathon and not a sprint as you know! Impatience leads to bad things in bodybuilding I think.

Another 6months or so should see me looking better, mass needed! My goal is to look like I train when I wear a tshirt by end of offseason


----------



## grant hunter

Bad Alan said:


> Hopefully mate, it's just finding enjoyment in the day to day eatin grind knowing it's working etc, staying injury free whilst pushing limits. I think if anyone can stay consistent then they can achieve.
> 
> I work with one of my mates Scott Francis (can find him on twitter) who is ****ing awesome pal, completely changed my training and diet philosophies. I have a fair amount of input and we talk a lot of trialling during this period and experimenting new things but come diet time he doesn't fail but get people in shape.


Good luck with it, I will stay tuned in an maybe ask the odd question:-/ maybe a pm and pick your brain

I don't have twitter or anything like that but I will have a look an see.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Like 3-4 months and not used much gear, biggest I've been so I'm happy
> 
> Nooooo thought was odd not after the one saying you'd email tmro x


Nice mate! Sooooo cant wait to use it and see how I do! You'll be proud, I did heavy squats for the first time after pre exhausting hams and quads and I did 195kg 

New email has been sent last night mate x


----------



## Bad Alan

grant hunter said:


> Good luck with it, I will stay tuned in an maybe ask the odd question:-/ maybe a pm and pick your brain
> 
> I don't have twitter or anything like that but I will have a look an see.


Yea do mate for sure, ill pm you back again later!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Nice mate! Sooooo cant wait to use it and see how I do! You'll be proud, I did heavy squats for the first time after pre exhausting hams and quads and I did 195kg
> 
> New email has been sent last night mate x


I'll find it when at comp tonight mate, emails fly through so fast on phone so may have just missed it!

Seen your journal you big mong, your strength is really flying ATM on cruise. Personally I do think a high dose test, dbol and gh cycle would do you very good ATM. No need for other compounds you seem to thrive on test.

Definately got that 4 wheel bench in you again 160x6 would estimate 180x2. All lifts going well it seems too.

Speak later


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I'll find it when at comp tonight mate, emails fly through so fast on phone so may have just missed it!
> 
> Seen your journal you big mong, your strength is really flying ATM on cruise. Personally I do think a high dose test, dbol and gh cycle would do you very good ATM. No need for other compounds you seem to thrive on test.
> 
> Definately got that 4 wheel bench in you again 160x6 would estimate 180x2. All lifts going well it seems too.
> 
> Speak later


Haha cool mate.

Tell me about it......I seem to absolutely love Test so maybe a blast of NP T400 around 1.6-2g per week, get enough cals in and see what happens because every cruise im like this and that's minimal test dose.

Shall I try the 180kg then tonight? I'll get it on film.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha cool mate.
> 
> Tell me about it......I seem to absolutely love Test so maybe a blast of NP T400 around 1.6-2g per week, get enough cals in and see what happens because every cruise im like this and that's minimal test dose.
> 
> Shall I try the 180kg then tonight? I'll get it on film.


I think high test 2grams and 80-100mg dbol with whatever gh dose you fancy. I would throw in slin pre workout for you aswell, more than happy to help you with protocol if you want. Slin isn't dangerous if you stick to simple rules. See tren doesn't pile the bodyweight on and I think high anabolics and slin with food is going to push you past your bodyweight set point you seem to have. Get freaky 

Yea I would totally, maybe a 4,3,2 pl bench drop set, failure each set. Peak upto one all out work set don't tire with reps before and see what you've got


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> I think high test 2grams and 80-100mg dbol with whatever gh dose you fancy. I would throw in slin pre workout for you aswell, more than happy to help you with protocol if you want. Slin isn't dangerous if you stick to simple rules. See tren doesn't pile the bodyweight on and I think high anabolics and slin with food is going to push you past your bodyweight set point you seem to have. Get freaky
> 
> Yea I would totally, maybe a 4,3,2 pl bench drop set, failure each set. Peak upto one all out work set don't tire with reps before and see what you've got


Great advice mate,Feed the slin and bust em up=growth


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Great advice mate,Feed the slin and bust em up=growth


So true! Old school test and dbol will help the bodyweight fly up I reckon as Phil has trouble going beyond like 110kg I think it is. Stays lean though tbf think he should chunky up abit to push set point, or that's always my theory


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day!

Flat db presses 3 working sets with 47's 15,15,13 reps

Decline bb worked upto one set of 130kg x 6 (rp) 3 (drop to 100kg) 7

Incline wide grip smith stop press 3 working sets with 100kg x 8,8,5 reps

Pec deck superset machine press 4 supersets of 20 then 10 reps

Another great workout and diet day tbf, pleased how things are going ATM


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Hamstring curl seated, contraction held 5 sets upto a heavy 6 with partials after failure

Leg extensions 5 sets 15 reps

Back squats one drop set of 3,2,1 plate per side x 14,9,12 reps

Tri set of;

Reverse lunges 8 reps

Leg press 12 reps

Swiss ball squats with 10kg plate to fail

Calves 5x25-12 reps

Awesome workout absolutely shattered now, just how it's meant to be. Not getting off the floor for a while


----------



## Galaxy

Looking great in your last pic there mate, massive delts!

What weight did you hit at the peak of your last off season? Condition seems much much improved this time round.


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Looking great in your last pic there mate, massive delts!
> 
> What weight did you hit at the peak of your last off season? Condition seems much much improved this time round.


Cheers mate.

I'm the same weight now as my offseason peak before prep, a hell of a lot leaner and bigger though and still 6 months till next diet. Hopefully means a better outing next time on the size front!


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I'm the same weight now as my offseason peak before prep, a hell of a lot leaner and bigger though and still 6 months till next diet. Hopefully means a better outing next time on the size front!


Definitely a productive off season even this far alone mate. No doubt you've put on a fair bit of size for next time round.


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders trained;

Bb shoulder press to nose, worked upto one drop set;

120,100,80,60kg x 5,3,7,8 reps

Db presses 3 working sets; 35kg x 12,12,9

Rear delt partial raises 20kg DBS x 3 x 25

Seated side into rear delt raise superset 4 working sets

The hit triceps quickly with rope push downs and single arm overhead ext.

Rotators absolutely ****ed on both sides, very painful and hindered workout. Frustrated to **** with them.


----------



## reza85

Mate quick one can I get ur opinion on a tren and winstroll cycle only ?

Tren 600mlg

Winstroll 100 a day

I wane stay lean while increasing mass ?

Or I was gone go with tren 400 mlg and

One rip test mas and tren eod 1mill

Thanks big A


----------



## Queenie

Sync sessions again lol  x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Sync sessions again lol  x


Yoooooou know it and back day Saturday??? :tongue:


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Mate quick one can I get ur opinion on a tren and winstroll cycle only ?
> 
> Tren 600mlg
> 
> Winstroll 100 a day
> 
> I wane stay lean while increasing mass ?
> 
> Or I was gone go with tren 400 mlg and
> 
> One rip test mas and tren eod 1mill
> 
> Thanks big A


200mg test weekly

600mg tren ACE weekly

100mg winstrol ED

I would do it slightly different with switching compounds after a short spell on this, say 4 weeks and then a change of AAS. I also would use dbol or anadrol with a high tren low test cycle and use winny in the second phase. The above will work well though and is easy to stick to and buy gear for.


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> 200mg test weekly
> 
> 600mg tren ACE weekly
> 
> 100mg winstrol ED
> 
> I would do it slightly different with switching compounds after a short spell on this, say 4 weeks and then a change of AAS. I also would use dbol or anadrol with a high tren low test cycle and use winny in the second phase. The above will work well though and is easy to stick to and buy gear for.


Thanks alot mate, will play with it


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yoooooou know it and back day Saturday??? :tongue:


Yes but no deads. Heavy rows.... oohhhh!!


----------



## reza85

Hey mate as ur the go to man to go to at the moment

How much water retention do did u notice on 8ius of GH every other day I'm thinking of doing this 3x a week

Also drop me a pm back when u can

Thanks brah


----------



## Suprakill4

reza85 said:


> Hey mate as ur the go to man to go to at the moment
> 
> How much water retention do did u notice on 8ius of GH every other day I'm thinking of doing this 3x a week
> 
> Also drop me a pm back when u can
> 
> Thanks brah


This is how I'm running hyge at the minute and can't say I've noticed much if any extra water retention but worthwhile mentioning I'm using adex eod. Just thought would throw my experience in


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Hey mate as ur the go to man to go to at the moment
> 
> How much water retention do did u notice on 8ius of GH every other day I'm thinking of doing this 3x a week
> 
> Also drop me a pm back when u can
> 
> Thanks brah


None mate as Kieran has said, all individual though as you know. That dose is good and I'm sure you'll like it! However if it's for maintaining leanness or getting lean I would say ed lower dosing is better. The higher dose followed with heavy carbs post workout seems to work well for me ATM though.

I've pm'd you mate, your inbox was full!


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> None mate as Kieran has said, all individual though as you know. That dose is good and I'm sure you'll like it! However if it's for maintaining leanness or getting lean I would say ed lower dosing is better. The higher dose followed with heavy carbs post workout seems to work well for me ATM though.
> 
> I've pm'd you mate, your inbox was full!


Yea I think I'm just gone go with 4ius a day and see how that goes

Only thing I'm worried about is pruturety getting lazy, have u noticed this ?

Also after a while I was told it can effect thyroid as well apparently that's y so many people's take t3

Thanks for pm again by the way


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Yea I think I'm just gone go with 4ius a day and see how that goes
> 
> Only thing I'm worried about is pruturety getting lazy, have u noticed this ?
> 
> Also after a while I was told it can effect thyroid as well apparently that's y so many people's take t3
> 
> Thanks for pm again by the way


Wouldn't be worried about that at all, there is so much competition on the gh market that they couldn't afford to let it slip. They've built a very good reputation and as long as you stick with the original hygene kits you'll be fine. The only thing to worry about is fakes, but that's why you need to pick your sources carefully 

Gh synergy with T3 comes from its ability to stimulate the conversion of T4 (inactive thyroid hormone) to T3. When growth hormone is taken alongside T3, the GH will stop converting T4 to T3 after a certain point (negative feedback loop when too much is produced) which means it will shut off the anabolic effects of GH by killing the pathway that creates them (thyroid hormones) Can add T4 into a GH cycle giving the GH more anabolic effects. Gh and T3 are very synergistic but too much T3 kills the anabolic effects of gh.

Summary can use T4 but wouldn't use T3.


----------



## reza85

Lol sorry just noticed I ment puterity gland getting lazy not purity


----------



## Bad Alan

Trained back yesterday;

Bb rows superset stiff arm pulldowns worked up to 120kgx20 on rows

Seated rows superset underhand pulldowns

Underhand bb rows superset wide grip

Pulldowns worked upto 100kgx20 on rows

Cardio 20mins sscv post workout

Today was 30mins sscv in the AM

Really good back session with @RXQueenie. Second one of the week so kept volume high and wired high rep, strict form. Hit the spot, sore today!

New training block to start Monday with switch up in diet, just finalising ideas!


----------



## Queenie

Great session as always  been an absolute star this weekend! Thank u x


----------



## reza85

Suprakill4 said:


> This is how I'm running hyge at the minute and can't say I've noticed much if any extra water retention but worthwhile mentioning I'm using adex eod. Just thought would throw my experience in


I think I read some were u should not take adex with hgh as it lowers igf ? Do u not find this ?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Great session as always  been an absolute star this weekend! Thank u x


Fcuk sake get a room. Jesus. Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

reza85 said:


> I think I read some were u should not take adex with hgh as it lowers igf ? Do u not find this ?


Hmm that I didn't know mate. I will check into this. Any idea if the same with aromasin? I've only just switched to adex.


----------



## reza85

Suprakill4 said:


> Hmm that I didn't know mate. I will check into this. Any idea if the same with aromasin? I've only just switched to adex.


Not sure to be honest I need more info my self


----------



## Suprakill4

reza85 said:


> Not sure to be honest I need more info my self


I'm lazy let me know when you know. Lmao.


----------



## reza85

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm lazy let me know when you know. Lmao.


Lol cool


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk sake get a room. Jesus. Lol.


Errr we did... that's why I was using his phone to text u today


----------



## simonthepieman

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk sake get a room. Jesus. Lol.


No don't. Just talk dirtier :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Errr we did... that's why I was using his phone to text u today


I gathered


----------



## Bad Alan

Gh dose being lowered slightly from tonight, sleeping too long which is a problem for me as don't have the time  was doing 16iu at 3 x per week going to drop slightly to 12iu.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Gh dose being lowered slightly from tonight, sleeping too long which is a problem for me as don't have the time  was doing 16iu at 3 x per week going to drop slightly to 12iu.


Oh god you have a hard time. Sleeping TOO MUCH! Lol. Wish I had that problem. Mine is definitely better though since adding 8iu eod post workout.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh god you have a hard time. Sleeping TOO MUCH! Lol. Wish I had that problem. Mine is definitely better though since adding 8iu eod post workout.


The problem is I only allow for 12-6:30 and I'm missing that morning alarm and waking up (or being woke up) at 7:30 which is a problem for work lol.

That's good though mate for you, definately should help quality of sleep at least so uou feel less tired.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> The problem is I only allow for 12-6:30 and I'm missing that morning alarm and waking up (or being woke up) at 7:30 which is a problem for work lol.
> 
> That's good though mate for you, definately should help quality of sleep at least so uou feel less tired.


Ah well 6 and a half hours isn't bad is it. With being off work I'm getting in daily naps at the minute do reckon I'm getting about 5 hours in the night and 2 in the day which seems perfect for me. Will suck when back to work but I'm just taking full advantage of it while I can.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Gh dose being lowered slightly from tonight, sleeping too long which is a problem for me as don't have the time  was doing 16iu at 3 x per week going to drop slightly to 12iu.


16iu, ace! No half measures!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah well 6 and a half hours isn't bad is it. With being off work I'm getting in daily naps at the minute do reckon I'm getting about 5 hours in the night and 2 in the day which seems perfect for me. Will suck when back to work but I'm just taking full advantage of it while I can.


Yea more than enough mate, wouldn't waste time having any more. It annoys me when I go over that 

You'll have to schedule a nap at work lol


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Yea more than enough mate, wouldn't waste time having any more. It annoys me when I go over that
> 
> You'll have to schedule a nap at work lol


Mate the first night I did 16ius I slept for 10 hours and them kept napping through out the day lol


----------



## Queenie

reza85 said:


> Mate the first night I did 16ius I slept for 10 hours and them kept napping through out the day lol


I approve of avi, Reza!


----------



## reza85

RXQueenie said:


> I approve of avi, Reza!


Lol thanks

That reminds me need to drop an email ill do it by we'd ;-)


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Mate the first night I did 16ius I slept for 10 hours and them kept napping through out the day lol


Yea deeeep sleep induced lol  knocking mine down as it really ****es me off over sleeping.

I'm with Claire looking well mate.


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Yea deeeep sleep induced lol  knocking mine down as it really ****es me off over sleeping.
> 
> I'm with Claire looking well mate.


Well is the last 5 weeks of blast so I'm just gone add 2 mills of fast rip eod and 16ius of GH eod

Mind u do u think 16ius is to much eod it does make groggy the next but I'm off work so is not so bad

I think I'm gone make u my official gear adviser Alan


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Well is the last 5 weeks of blast so I'm just gone add 2 mills of fast rip eod and 16ius of GH eod
> 
> Mind u do u think 16ius is to much eod it does make groggy the next but I'm off work so is not so bad
> 
> I think I'm gone make u my official gear adviser Alan


No that's my dose mate, just can't be doing with oversleeping so dropping slightly. Definately keep high 

That's cool  anything you ever want advice or to bounce ideas mate more than happy to help where I can!


----------



## Chelsea

What dose you using for gh at the moment mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> What dose you using for gh at the moment mate?


Look up lol. Will and reza have just spoke at length about it mate. Was 16iu eod I believe but is being dropped to 12 due to over sleeping?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Look up lol. Will and reza have just spoke at length about it mate. Was 16iu eod I believe but is being dropped to 12 due to over sleeping?


Ahh only saw Reza's one saying 16iu so I was seeing what Mr Alan was taking.

Im rather eager to start and I also need to jab I feel like a natty.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Ahh only saw Reza's one saying 16iu so I was seeing what Mr Alan was taking.
> 
> Im rather eager to start and I also need to jab I feel like a natty.


Go and do it right now then!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Ahh only saw Reza's one saying 16iu so I was seeing what Mr Alan was taking.
> 
> Im rather eager to start and I also need to jab I feel like a natty.


Yes mate I've dropped to 12iu at 3 times per week. I would run 16iu but keep sleeping through my alarm which is annoying 

I think eod for you at 8iu or 4iu ed, your call on that. Personally eod post workout I would recommend, if for staying lean ed dosing slightly better though.

Stop forgetting your cruise shots nancy


----------



## reza85

Yes I like the idea of a high dose every other day and I have recently made Alan my go to drug guid so that's what I will be doing for the last 5 weeks and also gone run 2mill fast rip eod to increase amount of gear in to a blast


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate I've dropped to 12iu at 3 times per week. I would run 16iu but keep sleeping through my alarm which is annoying
> 
> I think eod for you at 8iu or 4iu ed, your call on that. Personally eod post workout I would recommend, if for staying lean ed dosing slightly better though.
> 
> Stop forgetting your cruise shots nancy


I think 4iu every day might suit me best 

So you think post workout and not pre bed then?

When we talk post workout would half hour after be ok or is that too long?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I think 4iu every day might suit me best
> 
> So you think post workout and not pre bed then?
> 
> When we talk post workout would half hour after be ok or is that too long?


Yea and up the food abit mate (from carbs)

Post workout if eod and large dose with ALOT of carbs, before bed if ed and smaller dose. That's how I've always done it. Post workout for me is in the car park outside  but when you get home would be fine!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

3 sets 20 flat db presses; contraction held every rep worked upto 35kg db's

Flat bb dead stop press;

100kg x 8

140,100,60kg drop set x 3,3,9

High incline smith press;

80,100,90kg x 5

Each set was 6sec negative and 3sec contraction held

Flat db press ss/ straight arm flyes 6 then 20 reps run through 3 times

3 sets push-ups to face plant

Great workout, volume up trying to keep fat gain down as getting chunky  diet has been really good today and all cooking done and dusted so just time to STARFISH!!!!


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day;
> 
> 3 sets 20 flat db presses; contraction held every rep worked upto 35kg db's
> 
> Flat bb dead stop press;
> 
> 100kg x 8
> 
> 140,100,60kg drop set x 3,3,9
> 
> High incline smith press;
> 
> 80,100,90kg x 5
> 
> Each set was 6sec negative and 3sec contraction held
> 
> Flat db press ss/ straight arm flyes 6 then 20 reps run through 3 times
> 
> 3 sets push-ups to face plant
> 
> Great workout, volume up trying to keep fat gain down as getting chunky  diet has been really good today and all cooking done and dusted so just time to STARFISH!!!!


Hi mate. Is this is an example of pre-exhaustion?

It's something I am looking into. Especially for my back and upper chest


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea and up the food abit mate (from carbs)
> 
> Post workout if eod and large dose with ALOT of carbs, before bed if ed and smaller dose. That's how I've always done it. *Post workout for me is in the car park outside *  but when you get home would be fine!


You junkie slut! Thanks mate


----------



## reza85

Keep whoreing pics out or is no fun


----------



## Queenie

reza85 said:


> Keep whoreing pics out or is no fun


Here's one, Reza.



He's totally gonna kick my ass now.


----------



## reza85

RXQueenie said:


> Here's one, Reza.
> 
> View attachment 141580
> 
> 
> He's totally gonna kick my ass now.


Lmao


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Hi mate. Is this is an example of pre-exhaustion?
> 
> It's something I am looking into. Especially for my back and upper chest


Hmmm not really, I like every now and then to pump muscle before training. Feel I get better mind muscle and contractions with a pumped chest.

Which areas of back are weakest that you want to bring up?

For chest pre exhaust something like;

4 sets cable flyes 8-12 reps

4 sets incline flyes 12-15 reps

Then into flat db/bb pressing

Keep short rest periods between pre exhaust sets!

Or could do 7's reversed;

7 sets 8-12 of an excercise with 30secs rest

Then into full workout excercise order

^ This is one of my favourite ways ^

Or a superset to start;

Flat flyes straight into flat bb presses 10 reps flyes 4-6 reps presses

This is a great way to start the workout!

All different ways


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Here's one, Reza.
> 
> View attachment 141580
> 
> 
> He's totally gonna kick my ass now.


Definately in a happy place that man


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Bent over db deadstop rows 4 working sets upto 65kgx5

Underhand pulldowns with 5 sec hang each rep 3 sets 6 reps

Underhand barbell rows 3 sets worked upto 140kgx6

Single arm low pulley rows 2 sets 10 full stretch each rep

Wide pulldowns superset pullovers 5 supersets 6 reps each excercise

Bb shrugs 2pl per side 7 sets 25-15 reps

Higher volume being worked in now, this was a very good workout. Pleased with how training has been recently. Diet is spot on, still piling carbs in post workout. Bodyweight creeping up slowly so all good


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack;
> 
> Bent over db deadstop rows 4 working sets upto 65kgx5
> 
> Underhand pulldowns with 5 sec hang each rep 3 sets 6 reps
> 
> Underhand barbell rows 3 sets worked upto 140kgx6
> 
> Single arm low pulley rows 2 sets 10 full stretch each rep
> 
> Wide pulldowns superset pullovers 5 supersets 6 reps each excercise
> 
> Bb shrugs 2pl per side 7 sets 25-15 reps
> 
> Higher volume being worked in now, this was a very good workout. Pleased with how training has been recently. Diet is spot on, still piling carbs in post workout. Bodyweight creeping up slowly so all good


Glad to see ur smashing at-least one of us is!

I've been training but just broken up with the missis lately so to many late nights but doing my best dont wane waist this time I have with con


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Hmmm not really, I like every now and then to pump muscle before training. Feel I get better mind muscle and contractions with a pumped chest.
> 
> Which areas of back are weakest that you want to bring up?
> 
> For chest pre exhaust something like;
> 
> 4 sets cable flyes 8-12 reps
> 
> 4 sets incline flyes 12-15 reps
> 
> Then into flat db/bb pressing
> 
> Keep short rest periods between pre exhaust sets!
> 
> Or could do 7's reversed;
> 
> 7 sets 8-12 of an excercise with 30secs rest
> 
> Then into full workout excercise order
> 
> ^ This is one of my favourite ways ^
> 
> Or a superset to start;
> 
> Flat flyes straight into flat bb presses 10 reps flyes 4-6 reps presses
> 
> This is a great way to start the workout!
> 
> All different ways


Sorry mate I should have said. It's my back I want to work better. I finish a back workout with tired biceps and a fairy fresh back


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Glad to see ur smashing at-least one of us is!
> 
> I've been training but just broken up with the missis lately so to many late nights but doing my best dont wane waist this time I have with con


Focus time on the gym mate when times are tough, that's what it's there for  definately don't, gear going up time to get your head on and up the intensity!


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Sorry mate I should have said. It's my back I want to work better. I finish a back workout with tired biceps and a fairy fresh back


Any particular area to work on? Lats,mid back,traps? Or just everywhere?


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Any particular area to work on? Lats,mid back,traps? Or just everywhere?


Lats and mid back, more mid back


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Lats and mid back, more mid back


Cool, here's an idea so we tire the mid back first then hit the compound rows this is taking out the rhomboids and mid traps. These are usually stronger so lats and secondary muscles will give out first leaving this area short of failure training.

isolation for mid back would be;

Chest supported incline db row

Incline db shrugs

Mid back flye on cable attachment

Then superset this with;

Tbar rows

Bb rows; pronated or supintaed

Meadows rows

Hit 10-12 reps failure on first excercise then 4-6 reps failure on compound

Could also use the reverse 7's method with a mid back row, all angles with back as you know so elbows flared and pulling to pec line or top of abs will be better than in to the waist.

Here's a cool vid with a few form tips for back from one of my favourite coaches ATM;






Guy is ace 

Hope this helps anything else feel free to ask!


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Every excercise was;

20,15,10 reps

6 reps into triple drop then back to 6 rep weight for partials till couldn't move

Excercise sequence was;

Rope push downs

Cable curls

Ez skull crushers

Alt db curls

Reverse push downs

Hammer curls

Great workout again and pumpeddddd to hell, gummy bears and weetos for post workout 

Food has been great again, hitting everything nicely ATM!


----------



## Galaxy

All looks good in here mate 

Condition still holding up somewhat?


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> All looks good in here mate
> 
> Condition still holding up somewhat?


Slipping mate! It's offseason though and I need size badly, keep getting reminded to push weight up. Going to get some tren back in next week for 2-3 and harden up I think;


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Slipping mate! It's offseason though and I need size badly, keep getting reminded to push weight up. Going to get some tren back in next week for 2-3 and harden up I think;
> 
> View attachment 141656
> 
> 
> View attachment 141657


Not doing half bad so far mate. Arms and shoulders are looking good in the top pic. Last push now till next prep.

Don't quite get your cyles tbh, how effective can 2-3 weeks of tren be?? Apart from different peaks when swapping compounds, would 4-6 weeks not be better?


----------



## Suprakill4

You look thick mate in second pic.

Bsck looks ok too. Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Not doing half bad so far mate. Arms and shoulders are looking good in the top pic. Last push now till next prep.
> 
> Don't quite get your cyles tbh, how effective can 2-3 weeks of tren be?? Apart from different peaks when swapping compounds, would 4-6 weeks not be better?


I'm using 200mg test enan e10d ATM going to jump that to 2g, add in 600mg test prop and tren a first two-three weeks whilst enanthate blood levels peak and run 150mg anadrol pre workout. High test will last 4-6 weeks weight depending then back to cruise.

I like the short blasts with compounds before the body starts to fight the new growth and slow it down. I run quite a few short cycles as opposed to larger ones, I think offseason gear use only needed to push weight barriers. Other than that cruise dose test and oral pre workouts are good for me, let the food do the work. If I was bigger I could maybe warrant longer heavier cycles but for now this keeps me growing consistently.

Gh dose stays same at 12iu post workout, probably throw some slin in after the tren clears.

Still got over 5 months to keep adding weight now till prep, need to keep pushing for sure! Motivation is still good and workouts are great currently.


----------



## sxbarnes

Looking brill mate, more size would be great. What are you weighing now?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You look thick mate in second pic.
> 
> Bsck looks ok too. Lol.


Hahah yoooou  cheers mate, offseason fatty in full flow lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Looking brill mate, more size would be great. What are you weighing now?


102kg not really budged, hence going to high test and anadrol to break weight barrier. This is heaviest I've ever been really, want to get upto 106-107 soon, strength is up nicely so hopefully the growth will spurt soon!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah yoooou  cheers mate, offseason fatty in full flow lol!


Hardly mate. Still visible abs. Prob leaner than 90% of this forum.


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> I'm using 200mg test enan e10d ATM going to jump that to 2g, add in 600mg test prop and tren a first two-three weeks whilst enanthate blood levels peak and run 150mg anadrol pre workout. High test will last 4-6 weeks weight depending then back to cruise.
> 
> I like the short blasts with compounds before the body starts to fight the new growth and slow it down. I run quite a few short cycles as opposed to larger ones, I think offseason gear use only needed to push weight barriers. Other than that cruise dose test and oral pre workouts are good for me, let the food do the work. If I was bigger I could maybe warrant longer heavier cycles but for now this keeps me growing consistently.
> 
> Gh dose stays same at 12iu post workout, probably throw some slin in after the tren clears.
> 
> Still got over 5 months to keep adding weight now till prep, need to keep pushing for sure! Motivation is still good and workouts are great currently.


Makes perfect sense when explained out like that. Great to see you have a structure as to what you are doing.

5 months...plently time.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Hardly mate. Still visible abs. Prob leaner than 90% of this forum.


This is what I say, but he won't have it!

Stubborn Northern git.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> This is what I say, but he won't have it!
> 
> Stubborn Northern git.


Must be a northern thing. I fcuking hate how I look but missus tells me I look good lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> 102kg not really budged, hence going to high test and anadrol to break weight barrier. This is heaviest I've ever been really, want to get upto 106-107 soon, strength is up nicely so hopefully the growth will spurt soon!


Nice one will be watching on both forums


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Must be a northern thing. I fcuking hate how I look but missus tells me I look good lol.


You fvcking do. Quite happy to bash your heads together. Fools!! Women are always right.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Hardly mate. Still visible abs. Prob leaner than 90% of this forum.


Yea I'm not displeased mate, everywhere is reasonably lean still but abs holding. Not worried as you know it takes a short diet to correct it, just need to keep it tight so don't have to cut before prep. Hopefully keep slowly pushing all the way till the fun begins!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> This is what I say, but he won't have it!
> 
> Stubborn Northern git.


You're biased 

I'm only joking, I know what everyone is saying and know weight/muscle is needed so eyes on the end goal!

I have some good influences around me on here and with yourself, Scott and Liam I'll be fine


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Must be a northern thing. I fcuking hate how I look but missus tells me I look good lol.


Not a bad thing mate, keeps me tight on diet. Day you think you look good, day you're done


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> You fvcking do. Quite happy to bash your heads together. Fools!! Women are always right.


Except when finding the hair bands......


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> You fvcking do. Quite happy to bash your heads together. Fools!! Women are always right.


This!!! ^^^^^^ :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> You fvcking do. Quite happy to bash your heads together. Fools!! Women are always right.


Woman are never right. It's just easier for us men to let them think they are, for an easy life.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> This!!! ^^^^^^ :thumbup1:


Oh not you aswell! Lol.

Were being fcuking ganged up on here Will. Even though they are saying nice things haha.


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Cool, here's an idea so we tire the mid back first then hit the compound rows this is taking out the rhomboids and mid traps. These are usually stronger so lats and secondary muscles will give out first leaving this area short of failure training.
> 
> isolation for mid back would be;
> 
> Chest supported incline db row
> 
> Incline db shrugs
> 
> Mid back flye on cable attachment
> 
> Then superset this with;
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> Bb rows; pronated or supintaed
> 
> Meadows rows
> 
> Hit 10-12 reps failure on first excercise then 4-6 reps failure on compound
> 
> Could also use the reverse 7's method with a mid back row, all angles with back as you know so elbows flared and pulling to pec line or top of abs will be better than in to the waist.
> 
> Here's a cool vid with a few form tips for back from one of my favourite coaches ATM;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy is ace
> 
> Hope this helps anything else feel free to ask!


Hi mate. Cheers for this. The video looked good too.

Do you mean superset the top exercise from the first section with the first one from the second one and so on


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Hi mate. Cheers for this. The video looked good too.
> 
> Do you mean superset the top exercise from the first section with the first one from the second one and so on


Choose one from each section to start your workout mate, after the first superset then go into heavy rows and dead varitations once mid back is pre exhausted. Finish with some volume isolation work for lats to complete workout.

No worries mate! Anytime


----------



## Bad Alan

Run that superset 3-4 times before beginning your usual heavy rows and deads btw!


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction;

Tri set;

Partial side raises

Front hammer raises

Seated rear delt raises

Back to back for 20reps each, tri set run through 5 times

Db shoulder press 35kg DBS x 8,8,7,6,6

Top of head bb press;

90kg x 12

110kg x 6

115kg x 3 drop 90kg x 4 drop 65kg x 9

Side laterals 12kg x 12,12,10

Really good workout tonight again, food has been downed today! Eaten really well, things are going good gym wise just got to keep my head together focus on the goals!

Working all weekend and no training but looking forward to Sunday eve


----------



## Suprakill4

Go onnnnnnn, what's happening Sunday evening!????!! I'm guessing your seeing the new love of your life???

Bit fcuking sickly in here lately. Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Go onnnnnnn, what's happening Sunday evening!????!! I'm guessing your seeing the new love of your life???
> 
> Bit fcuking sickly in here lately. Lol.


Days off!!!  or day off lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Delt destruction;
> 
> Tri set;
> 
> Partial side raises
> 
> Front hammer raises
> 
> Seated rear delt raises
> 
> Back to back for 20reps each, tri set run through 5 times
> 
> Db shoulder press 35kg DBS x 8,8,7,6,6
> 
> Top of head bb press;
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 6
> 
> 115kg x 3 drop 90kg x 4 drop 65kg x 9
> 
> Side laterals 12kg x 12,12,10
> 
> Really good workout tonight again, food has been downed today! Eaten really well, things are going good gym wise just got to keep my head together focus on the goals!
> 
> Working all weekend and no training but looking forward to Sunday eve


I reckon your delts are your best body part at the mo. What do you reckon?


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> I reckon your delts are your best body part at the mo. What do you reckon?


Bosh !



Maybe  my back is coming along though I think and chest is most improved.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Days off!!!  or day off lol


And what you doing on your day off? Lol.

Looking big in that pic fcuk yes! Still ugly, but big!!!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Bosh !
> 
> View attachment 141703
> 
> 
> Maybe  my back is coming along though I think and chest is most improved.


Looking awesome Will, big as fvck!


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Bosh !
> 
> View attachment 141703
> 
> 
> Maybe  my back is coming along though I think and chest is most improved.


You are doing so well at moment mate, just continue. Brilliant stuff. Noticed delts were the first freaky set, but as you say back is coming on good too. Nice one mate.. :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> And what you doing on your day off? Lol.
> 
> Looking big in that pic fcuk yes! Still ugly, but big!!!!!!


Yea I'm off to see Claire 

Bodyweight isn't moving much I'm only 102kg, gear and food being upped v soon as want another couple on before new year! Can't do anything about the face sorry mate, could put my gimp mask on??


----------



## sxbarnes

Just seen that photo again and your head is too small:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> You are doing so well at moment mate, just continue. Brilliant stuff. Noticed delts were the first freaky set, but as you say back is coming on good too. Nice one mate.. :thumb:


I'm really pushing everywhere as everything just needs size, triceps probably worst body part.

Need to keep delts and back full and big to combat my waist filling out


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I'm off to see Claire
> 
> Bodyweight isn't moving much I'm only 102kg, gear and food being upped v soon as want another couple on before new year! Can't do anything about the face sorry mate, could put my gimp mask on??


Thought so lol.

Oooooh yes now were talking!! Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Just seen that photo again and your head is too small:thumb:


Nope  ask anyone, in person I have quite a big head lol. Just broad naturally. Illusion, but I know I'm doing well when it looks like a peanut hahah!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Thought so lol.
> 
> Oooooh yes now were talking!! Lol.


Gimp mask or increasd gear lol??


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Gimp mask or increasd gear lol??


Gimp mask whilst jabbing more gear in your glutes. Ooooshhhhh. Lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Nope  ask anyone, in person I have quite a big head lol. Just broad naturally. Illusion, but I know I'm doing well when it looks like a peanut hahah!


Sorted then lad:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Gimp mask whilst jabbing more gear in your glutes. Ooooshhhhh. Lol.


Haha kinky! Like it


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders Monday!

Tri set;

Partial side raises

Hammer front raises

Rear seated raises

All for 15-25 reps, run through four times

Db presses 4 sets 15-8 reps

Plate loaded shoulder press 4 sets 15-8 reps

Lateral strict raises 3 sets 20-12 reps

High rep volume day with @RXQueenie to start the week!


----------



## Queenie

Yes and my shoulders are actually hurting now! Cursing u every time 

Nicely formatted session though. I liked the look of it from last week.

Sooooo glad to rest today. I am BROKEN!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Bent over paused on floor bb rows;

100,120,140kg x 6

160kg x 5 + partials

Underhand pulldowns worked upto stack x 8

Db chest supp rows 3 sets with 50kg DBS x 8,8,6

Low pulley cable rows 2 sets 12-8 + partials each set

Wide grip pulldowns ss/ db pullovers run through 5 times 6 reps of each

Shrugs; 100kg x 5 x 20

Great session even though absolutely knackered, abused coffee today and crashed pre workout but got through it really well!!

Gear back in tonight, looking forward to gaining couple kilos quality weight hopefully next four weeks


----------



## CJ

Looking good skinny


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Bosh !
> 
> View attachment 141703
> 
> 
> Maybe  my back is coming along though I think and chest is most improved.


Nice shot pal.


----------



## reza85

Yea you looking sick bro


----------



## Queenie

Funny how u hit pb's and stuff when feeling your worst!! All in the mind 

Keep on pushing! X


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Looking good skinny


Hi mate  cheers haha I'm trying! Still lots of time left as waiting till September, looking forward to following your prep though! So keep ****ing updated on here!!!! Lol.

Will be at your show no doubt too mate so will be cheering you on


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Funny how u hit pb's and stuff when feeling your worst!! All in the mind
> 
> Keep on pushing! X


Yep a lot of the time! I know I've seen you hit a couple massive PBS (deads and Ohp!) when tired lack of sleep etc. Mindset has to be spot on and mental barriers have to be busted  x


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate  cheers haha I'm trying! Still lots of time left as waiting till September, looking forward to following your prep though! So keep ****ing updated on here!!!! Lol.
> 
> Will be at your show no doubt too mate so will be cheering you on


Thanks buddy.

No I will, ill come on here much more.

Ghey period for me at the mo, until I go back on


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> No I will, ill come on here much more.
> 
> Ghey period for me at the mo, until I go back on


Yea I can't wait for comp season tbf mate, fun going when there's someone competing you want to do well! It'll be cool to see you're offseason work!

Good man, there's a lot of bull **** about on here ATM but journals is ok tbf!

Started prep cruise dose or no gear at all? You're food looks high tbf still which is good, long way to go I know but higher start the better


----------



## CJ

Lonnngggg way to go 

Cruise mate. 250mg sust every 10 days..pointless coming rightnoff for 8 weeks.

Ill have a massive clear.out next year


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Lonnngggg way to go
> 
> Cruise mate. 250mg sust every 10 days..pointless coming rightnoff for 8 weeks.
> 
> Ill have a massive clear.out next year


Yep enjoy every minute and every change  I agree mate on coming off. If you're going to should be done properly to FULL recovery so needs a long time.


----------



## Suprakill4

You two live together?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You two live together?


Half the week lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Half the week lol


Really?????? Didn't know lived anywhere near each other.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Really?????? Didn't know lived anywhere near each other.


No not really lol, go down on a Friday afternoon and come back Monday most weeks.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> No not really lol, go down on a Friday afternoon and come back Monday most weeks.


Bl00dy hell. Be getting married next at this rate lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Bl00dy hell. Be getting married next at this rate lol.


As soon as you agree to give me away.....


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Bl00dy hell. Be getting married next at this rate lol.


In Vegas


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> In Vegas


Well no Vegas wedding is complete without a midget. @big_jim_87 up for the job?


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> As soon as you agree to give me away.....


No. Your mine forever b1tch.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Well no Vegas wedding is complete without a midget. @big_jim_87 up for the job?


No


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Well no Vegas wedding is complete without a midget. @big_jim_87 up for the job?


I don't want midgets. Just strippers and an Elvis impersonator if u know any?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I don't want midgets. Just strippers and an Elvis impersonator if u know any?


Ill strip but suspect it may turn you off Will when you see what I'm packing..... I joke of course. I'm hung like a fcuking caterpillar.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill strip but suspect it may turn you off Will when you see what I'm packing..... I joke of course. I'm hung like a fcuking caterpillar.


Idk mate she does have a thing for your quads lol


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill strip but suspect it may turn you off Will when you see what I'm packing..... I joke of course. I'm hung like a fcuking caterpillar.


Actually just spat my peanut butter out. Total waste.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Idk mate she does have a thing for your quads lol


Yeah I kinda got that after she messages my phone 'hi you absolutely animal of a man, I got your number off Will phone and just NEEDED to tell you how much I cannot stop thinking of your amazing quads wrapped around me, Wills just don't match up unfortunately, please send me a picture of your legs with your w1lly out you perfect example of a man'

I obliged.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Actually just spat my peanut butter out. Total waste.


You spit? That's a let down.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I kinda got that after she messages my phone 'hi you absolutely animal of a man, I got your number off Will phone and just NEEDED to tell you how much I cannot stop thinking of your amazing quads wrapped around me, Wills just don't match up unfortunately, please send me a picture of your legs with your w1lly out you perfect example of a man'
> 
> I obliged.


Word for word. That message was special.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I kinda got that after she messages my phone 'hi you absolutely animal of a man, I got your number off Will phone and just NEEDED to tell you how much I cannot stop thinking of your amazing quads wrapped around me, Wills just don't match up unfortunately, please send me a picture of your legs with your w1lly out you perfect example of a man'
> 
> I obliged.


Im just wondering why you wouldn't send me that pic too  feel left out now


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Word for word. That message was special.


Yeah it came across as really heart felt. Was nice. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. And I got a semi. But still looked like it belonged on a baby.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Im just wondering why you wouldn't send me that pic too  feel left out now


I gathered she would've showed you mate. Secrecy and secrets at this stage in the relationship. This isn't going to end well. Then queenie is all fcuked up inside with hurt and BANG!!!! Suprakill4 blaps her and the rest is history. Lmao.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I gathered she would've showed you mate. Secrecy and secrets at this stage in the relationship. This isn't going to end well. Then queenie is all fcuked up inside with hurt and BANG!!!! Suprakill4 blaps her and his tiny penis fails to satisfy her. Lmao.


Fixed


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Fixed


Lmao. I think it probably falls under the category of micro penis.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao. I think it probably falls under the category of micro penis.


Like Chow from The Hangover?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Like Chow from The Hangover?


If you're being generous


----------



## sxbarnes

Training log my ****? More like dear Deirdre


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Like Chow from The Hangover?


No way. Got easily half an inch on him!


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Training log my ****? More like dear Deirdre


I blame Kieran  I did log tonight's back workout somewhere lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> I blame Kieran  I did log tonight's back workout somewhere lol


Can t remember seeing it. I think


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Can t remember seeing it. I think


Here you go, special treatment for my faithful follower 

Back day;

Bent over paused on floor bb rows;

100,120,140kg x 6

160kg x 5 + partials

Underhand pulldowns worked upto stack x 8

Db chest supp rows 3 sets with 50kg DBS x 8,8,6

Low pulley cable rows 2 sets 12-8 + partials each set

Wide grip pulldowns ss/ db pullovers run through 5 times 6 reps of each

Shrugs; 100kg x 5 x 20

Great session even though absolutely knackered, abused coffee today and crashed pre workout but got through it really well!!

Gear back in tonight, looking forward to gaining couple kilos quality weight hopefully next four weeks


----------



## sxbarnes

That's some weight on the bb rows man:thumb: easy after oops. Missed the 50kg s.


----------



## Queenie

sxbarnes said:


> Training log my ****? More like dear Deirdre


Yeah boys let's get back on track.

Sxbarnes - throw some quad pics up, let's get the ball rolling. Not literally - don't get excited, supra.


----------



## sxbarnes

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah boys let's get back on track.
> 
> Sxbarnes - throw some quad pics up, let's get the ball rolling. Not literally - don't get excited, supra.


Haha you've been watching me? They ain't that big yet. Just blowing up now. Deffo improving cos hey sit higher on the chair


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> That's some weight on the bb rows man:thumb: easy after oops. Missed the 50kg s.


I've worked upto 195kg x 8 I think it was in prep when training with Scott, not from floor though so this is good for me! Should be a good four weeks hopefully, arms and delts need mass and I'll be happy! Hopefully harden up abit too


----------



## sxbarnes

Wow I do mine from floor. Got other issues myself but just gives to show what a body can do when pushed:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I've worked upto 195kg x 8 I think it was in prep when training with Scott, not from floor though so this is good for me! Should be a good four weeks hopefully, arms and delts need mass and I'll be happy! Hopefully harden up abit too


Delts need mass???? No they don't. I would say they slightly overpower chest if anything. They are a strong bodypart for you!


----------



## sxbarnes

sxbarnes said:


> Haha you've been watching me? They ain't that big yet. Just blowing up now. Deffo improving cos hey sit higher on the chair


If I get my 30x90kg Thurs I'll be happy,cos I do 100,110,120 next week.

Got a mate with huge legs training with me Thurs. You want pics Queenie?


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Wow I do mine from floor. Got other issues myself but just gives to show what a body can do when pushed:thumb:


Oh right I mean "from floor" as in paused on floor every rep and rowed with back vertical to ground, that's how I did tonight.

195x8 was done with 45degree torso and yanked to waist lol 

It's true! Got to push boundaries.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Delts need mass???? No they don't. I would say they slightly overpower chest if anything. They are a strong bodypart for you!


Yea chest lacks depth in side shots, but like you said when I prepped last time it's actually not that weak when I'm leaner.

Triceps are lagging most and everything else can come up together tbf


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yea chest lacks depth in side shots, but like you said when I prepped last time it's actually not that weak when I'm leaner.
> 
> Triceps are lagging most and everything else can come up together tbf


Yeah it looked considerably better when stomach was much tighter just beneath it.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Oh right I mean "from floor" as in paused on floor every rep and rowed with back vertical to ground, that's how I did tonight.
> 
> 195x8 was done with 45degree torso and yanked to waist lol
> 
> It's true! Got to push boundaries.


I can't get anywhere near that. Back was always a problem. Hopefully next year will see gains. Just started the meadows. Back was in bit today nce


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it looked considerably better when stomach was much tighter just beneath it.


Agree, waist always first place to fill out for me lol


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> I can't get anywhere near that. Back was always a problem. Hopefully next year will see gains. Just started the meadows. Back was in bit today nce


Yea you should look up a lot of his back moves as the variations are very good and may allow you to hit your back hard workout injuring if it's bad


----------



## sxbarnes

I think 5ft 10 is still the best height for a bbr. Just means big delts and legs naturally rather than any effort on those parts


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> I think 5ft 10 is still the best height for a bbr. Just means big delts and legs naturally rather than any effort on those parts


I'm 5ft 10 but wish I was smaller actually. Around 5ft 6 is ideal IMO.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Yea you should look up a lot of his back moves as the variations are very good and may allow you to hit your back hard workout injuring if it's bad


Lots of good sh1t there. Me and ginger Ben are on the course


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm 5ft 10 but wish I was smaller actually. Around 5ft 6 is ideal IMO.


Don't be silly, Kieran. I've spoken to u about this before!


----------



## sxbarnes

You're a midget at 5ft 6 supra! :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Don't be silly, Kieran. I've spoken to u about this before!


Nahh much prefer shorter. Like Jim my coach has my ideal physique and looks better when shorter IMO.


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> You're a midget at 5ft 6 supra! :thumbup1:


I'm not in 5ft 10 lol. But wish was shorter.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm not in 5ft 10 lol. But wish was shorter.


You're mad raving mad:cursing:

Haha


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Nahh much prefer shorter. Like Jim my coach has my ideal physique and looks better when shorter IMO.


I suppose we all take inspiration from other people and want what we haven't got. I actually wouldn't mind being taller but Will disagrees lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I suppose we all take inspiration from other people and want what we haven't got. I actually wouldn't mind being taller but Will disagrees lol.


If I was shorter I would probably wanna be taller. I'm never satisfied with anything I have be it physically, mentally, my possessions. I buy my dream car - Toyota supra, within a week in fed up and bored of it so I turbo it, within a week I'm bored again. Never happy.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> If I was shorter I would probably wanna be taller. I'm never satisfied with anything I have be it physically, mentally, my possessions. I buy my dream car - Toyota supra, within a week in fed up and bored of it so I turbo it, within a week I'm bored again. Never happy.


Which is why we are in this game


----------



## sxbarnes

We are what we are at the end of the day. What we are after is up to us, we can build in all directions


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> If I was shorter I would probably wanna be taller. I'm never satisfied with anything I have be it physically, mentally, my possessions. I buy my dream car - Toyota supra, within a week in fed up and bored of it so I turbo it, within a week I'm bored again. Never happy.


This isn't a problem IMO for bb'in as we've said before, as long as you use it for determination to drive you forward for improvement and don't let it get you down or have a negative effect.


----------



## sxbarnes

Mentallity physically


----------



## sxbarnes

Spot on will. Which is why I try to encourage people


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> This isn't a problem IMO for bb'in as we've said before, as long as you use it for determination to drive you forward for improvement and don't let it get you down or have a negative effect.


Yeah definitely mate. The constant want for more is how you should think in bodybuilding. But not on some aspects of life. Looking at getting BMW m3 in new year, and before I've even got one I'm looking at supercharging it lol. Need a better job!


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah definitely mate. The constant want for more is how you should think in bodybuilding. But not on some aspects of life. Looking at getting BMW m3 in new year, and before I've even got one I'm looking at supercharging it lol. Need a better job!


 You need car before bodybuilding then? I have no car . Would fcuk around on a moped or some sh1t first if I didn't have the dough


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> You need car before bodybuilding then? I have no car . Would fcuk around on a moped or some sh1t first if I didn't have the dough


No definitely not. Bodybuilding takes priority when finance is concerned every time. Ask my missus lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> No definitely not. Bodybuilding takes priority when finance is concerned every time. Ask my missus lol.


You use her money then????


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> You use her money then????


No I just don't spend any on her lol.

We have our own money and will never share it. Untill she is fully qualified paramedic we might


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> No I just don't spend any on her lol.
> 
> We have our own money and will never share it. Untill she is fully qualified paramedic we might


That had better be soon. The amount of germs she gives ya. Haha


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> That had better be soon. The amount of germs she gives ya. Haha


Yeah I know!!!! The cheeky cow is getting flu jabs done but can still be the carrier and give it all to me lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I know!!!! The cheeky cow is getting flu jabs done but can still be the carrier and give it all to me lol.


bitch! haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Hamstring curls 5 sets 20-6 reps with partials and contractions after failure

Leg extensions 5 sets 20-8 reps with partials

Back squats worked upto one drop set of 4,3,2pl x 9 reps first set didn't count others

Reverse lunges 4 sets 6 reps per leg

Step ups to bench 2 sets 10 reps per leg

Veryyyyyy drained after this workout, knackered now! New diet from today and eating loads, not struggled but very full


----------



## Queenie

Ok, enough training talk, my bum needs a cuddle.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Ok, enough training talk, my bum needs a cuddle.


PUKE.

Lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> PUKE.
> 
> Lol.


Don't come in here waving that caterpillar about.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Don't come in here waving that caterpillar about.


I'm doing a fcuking full on helicopter spin with it right now. It's got that much blood in it I might take off in a minute!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ok, enough training talk, my bum needs a cuddle.


Hahah at least you don't mind that


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm doing a fcuking full on helicopter spin with it right now. It's got that much blood in it I might take off in a minute!!!!!!


Because you're thinking about bum cuddles


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Because you're thinking about bum cuddles


Nah was some slag masturbating on a self shot video on porn hub but bum cuddles sound nice lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Nah was some slag masturbating on a self shot video on porn hub but bum cuddles sound nice lol.


If you like ass in your face then can't beat a bum cuddle


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> If you like ass in your face then can't beat a bum cuddle


Will have to try it some time. Me and you I mean. See if I like it. Lol. Bet people think I'm actually gay on here. For the record. I'm not. Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

How's Dutch? Genuine question. Was watching a fair few of his videos lately and liked them. It made me think of American pie where stiffler says to sh1t break 'I hate not hating you' lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Will have to try it some time. Me and you I mean. See if I like it. Lol. Bet people think I'm actually gay on here. For the record. I'm not. Lol.


Mate I have a glorious behind once again, it's finally filled back out  you'd be weird if you didn't want to touch it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> How's Dutch? Genuine question. Was watching a fair few of his videos lately and liked them. It made me think of American pie where stiffler says to sh1t break 'I hate not hating you' lol.


Haha you two 

He's doing really well mate, I'm so happy to see him thriving again after a tough start to the year. He really is nothing like he posts on here, very genuine and caring guy.

Training wise his injuries are all good, looking disgustingly good currently! He's weighing 116kg in morning with full abs and Christmas tree out. He's back big again and training heavy  you'd hate it he has good legs now too!

I'll see if he minds me posting a pic.


----------



## Bad Alan

Total man crush lol ^


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Flat db press 4 sets 20-15 reps

Flat bb press paused reps;

110kg x 9

120,100kg drop set x 5,7 then negatives with top weight again

Smith high incline presses- 5sec negative 3sec contraction

90kg x 6,6,5

Flat db press ss/ straight arm flyes 5 sets

Really good workout again, missed a meal today so far so will have to make it up tonight by cramming it in. Just due to busy at work.

Everything is going well workout wise despite training partner being absent 80% of the time. Looking forward to pushing on through the next four week blast


----------



## Dagman72

Train on my own all the time. Few guys at my gym that i trust to spot me correct.


----------



## RACK

Usual fly by "heyup pal!" glad to see all is well mate


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> Just got new hyge kits delivered, originals new packaging 2015 expiry dates;
> 
> View attachment 140876
> 
> 
> Security sticker added and slightly different box design.


Just got mine an I'm all giddy haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Just got mine an I'm all giddy haha


When you starting you blast mate? New year?

How you set it up??


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> When you starting you blast mate? New year?
> 
> How you set it up??


Yeah new year Will.

Not sure yet but it involves Cido, tren e, parabolin and tren suspension.

I'm toying with the idea with of piggy backing peps with the hyge also, maybe 2-3iu x 3-4 a day.

Nothing set in stone yet though.

Want to run them optimal for fat loss/ muscle preservation.

Diet is where I need the real help lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Back Saturday;

Bb rows worked upto 3,2,1.5pl drop set x 12,11 and ??? reps

Underhand pulldowns

Db rows worked upto 60kg x 6/7

Wide pulldowns ss/ stiff arm pulldowns

Trained at central fitness @MattGriff 's gym with @RXQueenie, great set up and really good to meet the massive miserable buggar  thanks for having us mate, gent!

Highlight;

Claire pulled 110kg dead from floor, crazy how mindset and progression has developed. Doing really well.


----------



## biglbs

Hay Will,your training is looking great,

Nice to see you still getting about gyms training,

you're a proper social fella,who realy loves his training,

nice to see mate,

wonder where Q is getting all her confidence from??? Look no further,it was all she needed mate!


----------



## Suprakill4

Good solid workouts mate. Congrats to queenie on the deadlift that's fcuking amazing and twice than what @R0BLET can do. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Good solid workouts mate. Congrats to queenie on the deadlift that's fcuking amazing and twice than what @R0BLET can do. Lol.


 :crying:

I'll have you know I've done over 200kgs many times.

Just not cutting the mustard anymore


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> :crying:
> 
> I'll have you know I've done over 200kgs many times.
> 
> Just not cutting the mustard anymore


That's impressive mate. Must say I miss deadlifts so much. The feeling can not be described when you hit a PB on a deadlift or squat. All other lifts hitting pbs just doesn't feel as heroic.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> That's impressive mate. Must say I miss deadlifts so much. The feeling can not be described when you hit a PB on a deadlift or squat. All other lifts hitting pbs just doesn't feel as heroic.


Oh I don't do them that heavy anymore lol

Not after the lumbar puncture pmsl

Backs are a cùnt mate, but I agree. PB's on compounds are very rewarding!!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Oh I don't do them that heavy anymore lol
> 
> Not after the lumbar puncture pmsl
> 
> Backs are a cùnt mate, but I agree. PB's on compounds are very rewarding!!


my lower back goes into ache mode on squats and bb rows. Think heavy dead lift might be too much. Liking the meadows rows. Nice


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> my lower back goes into ache mode on squats and bb rows. Think heavy dead lift might be too much. Liking the meadows rows. Nice


Has a lot to answer for this body building malarkey


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hay Will,your training is looking great,
> 
> Nice to see you still getting about gyms training,
> 
> you're a proper social fella,who realy loves his training,
> 
> nice to see mate,
> 
> wonder where Q is getting all her confidence from??? Look no further,it was all she needed mate!


Neither of us could answer this without making everyone sick with soppiness although Will might have a go 



Suprakill4 said:


> Good solid workouts mate. Congrats to queenie on the deadlift that's fcuking amazing and twice than what @R0BLET can do. Lol.


Thanks Kieran! Was absolutely made up with it, honestly


----------



## Bad Alan

National bench Monday;

Flat db presses 3 sets 20 with 37.5kg DBS

Flat bb paused reps;

100kg x 10

120,90,70kg x 7 fail fail

Then negatives with 120kg x 4

High incline smith press 3 sets using 4,0,0,3 tempo x 6 reps

Flat db ss/ flat flyes 6 then 20 reps run through 5 times

Great workout even though was pooooooooped beforehand, need food and sleep


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Hay Will,your training is looking great,
> 
> Nice to see you still getting about gyms training,
> 
> you're a proper social fella,who realy loves his training,
> 
> nice to see mate,
> 
> wonder where Q is getting all her confidence from??? Look no further,it was all she needed mate!


Cheers Tom  sad to hear you're not doing so great, good plan to let yourself recover ready for the start of next year!

The gym will always be there for you x


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> National bench Monday;
> 
> Flat db presses 3 sets 20 with 37.5kg DBS
> 
> Flat bb paused reps;
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120,90,70kg x 7 fail fail
> 
> Then negatives with 120kg x 4
> 
> High incline smith press 3 sets using 4,0,0,3 tempo x 6 reps
> 
> Flat db ss/ flat flyes 6 then 20 reps run through 5 times
> 
> Great workout even though was pooooooooped beforehand, need food and sleep


nice one mate, can't beat your dedication. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Oiiiii where's today's workout? X


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Oiiiii where's today's workout? X


Haha ok ok


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Hamstring curls 5 sets working upto 6rm + partials and static hold

Leg extensions pyramiding up till hit full stack, worked up in about 6 sets 20 reps every set just a lot were partials towards the end

Rev lunges 4 sets of 6 reps per leg upto 40kg DBS

Squats worked upto 8 rm with 140kg then did 1 rest pause for further 3 reps before getting slammed to the safety pins 

Db step ups 3 sets 8 reps per leg

Killed me off, got food for the night and took it to bed to chill out watching tv


----------



## Suprakill4

Only one direct exercise for hamstrings mate? Iirc you have really good hamstrings. Is this why not doing more? Or is this enough to stimulate them and grow?


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Only one direct exercise for hamstrings mate? Iirc you have really good hamstrings. Is this why not doing more? Or is this enough to stimulate them and grow?


X 3? Partials and static holds as well as 6rm.

Unless I'm reading wrong.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> X 3? Partials and static holds as well as 6rm.
> 
> Unless I'm reading wrong.


That'll teach me for skim reading!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Only one direct exercise for hamstrings mate? Iirc you have really good hamstrings. Is this why not doing more? Or is this enough to stimulate them and grow?


Pre exhaust hams and quads hard, rev lunge hits glutes and hams very directly as do step ups and squats. Sometimes would throw in RDL or sldl last but I've got back tmro so keeping it fresh.

This is more than enough for me as all 5 sets of ham curls are to failure and beyond, aswell as the compounds being more posterior chain biased.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Pre exhaust hams and quads hard, rev lunge hits glutes and hams very directly as do step ups and squats. Sometimes would throw in RDL or sldl last but I've got back tmro so keeping it fresh.
> 
> This is more than enough for me as all 5 sets of ham curls are to failure and beyond, aswell as the compounds being more posterior chain biased.


Yeah makes more sense since queenie pointed it out. I feel like I can work my hamstrings so so much better and harder since doing the hamstring dc stretches. Seems to have stopped all tightness in them and I'm much more flexible. Doing heavy hamstring curls used to kill me going to the full stretch at negative but it's a breeze now. Still have no hamstrings but still.. Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Bb rows worked upto 160kg x 6,6

Underhand bb rows upto 140kg x 8

Underhand pulldowns upto stack x 9+forced reps

Low pulley single arm cable rows 2 sets 10 with partials

Wide pulldowns superset/ stiff arm pulldowns 5 sets 6 then 12 reps

Shrugs bb 120kg x 7 sets 25-15 reps

Good workout on paper and killed me but feeling very run down this week. Joints and wrists aching throughout, rest day tomorrow for sure. Should've taken one today but being stubborn, body can do as it's told


----------



## Queenie

Ooooh yeah love that Underhand stuff


----------



## Suprakill4

How often do you train mate? I find eod is absolutely perfect for me.


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> How often do you train mate? I find eod is absolutely perfect for me.


I'm the same eod I find is optimal for my recovery, quite frankly how nattys can train 5/6 times s week is a mystery to me.

Cardio on my days off in the new year though. Boooo.

Will I've bounced you a cheeky pm


----------



## Suprakill4

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm the same eod I find is optimal for my recovery, quite frankly how nattys can train 5/6 times s week is a mystery to me.
> 
> Cardio on my days off in the new year though. Boooo.
> 
> Will I've bounced you a cheeky pm


Cardio?!! WTF is that!!!???!!!????

Yeah it's perfect for me and being assisted. I have no idea how naturals train at all. I remember recovery was so so slow and god doms could last weeks ffs


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Cardio?!! WTF is that!!!???!!!????
> 
> Yeah it's perfect for me and being assisted. I have no idea how naturals train at all. I remember recovery was so so slow and god doms could last weeks ffs


Yeah us poor natties


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> Cardio?!! WTF is that!!!???!!!????
> 
> Yeah it's perfect for me and being assisted. I have no idea how naturals train at all. I remember recovery was so so slow and god doms could last weeks ffs


 I know, but need to keep bf around what it is now so some steady state cardio is a must.

I'm on a cruise dose and doms gets worse every week


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ooooh yeah love that Underhand stuff


Especially the underhand rows for me!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> How often do you train mate? I find eod is absolutely perfect for me.


That's because you're gay. Ped assisted bb has no excuse to whimp out on a 3 day split


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm the same eod I find is optimal for my recovery, quite frankly how nattys can train 5/6 times s week is a mystery to me.
> 
> Cardio on my days off in the new year though. Boooo.
> 
> Will I've bounced you a cheeky pm


Yea agree for natty that PPL is my favourite split, different story on aas always push limits. Body will adapt it's just resisting me lol 

I'll check them now mate, will get back to you sometime tonight!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Back day;
> 
> Bb rows worked upto 160kg x 6,6
> 
> Underhand bb rows upto 140kg x 8
> 
> Underhand pulldowns upto stack x 9+forced reps
> 
> Low pulley single arm cable rows 2 sets 10 with partials
> 
> Wide pulldowns superset/ stiff arm pulldowns 5 sets 6 then 12 reps
> 
> Shrugs bb 120kg x 7 sets 25-15 reps
> 
> Good workout on paper and killed me but feeling very run down this week. Joints and wrists aching throughout, rest day tomorrow for sure. Should've taken one today but being stubborn, body can do as it's told


Are you getting more aches and pains mate? Obviously I've got my knee and cuff problems but like you my joints are sore and wrists to. I think the truth is i just like to complain a lot.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Are you getting more aches and pains mate? Obviously I've got my knee and cuff problems but like you my joints are sore and wrists to. I think the truth is i just like to complain a lot.


Yes mate definately now! Rotators are ok for me currently even though they were bad but it's the wrists and elbows taking a beating. I haven't recovered from a wrist injury that's been bothering me about 5 months, reckon it's actually damaged and not just a niggle as is painful to even touch.

Knees are the worst, thankfully I've never had issues but it's something you need to get sorted ASAP mate so can continue professing! Great you seem to have regained full interest now and are pushing on  still a lot of time mate to make changes!


----------



## RACK

As daft as it sound, as soon as the weather gets colder my wrists and elbows alway hurt. Soon as summer comes they're fine


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> As daft as it sound, as soon as the weather gets colder my wrists and elbows alway hurt. Soon as summer comes they're fine


I've noticed this and in particular where I've broken bones before so my recent wrist break is now very painful but healed. Wierd.


----------



## Dagman72

Suprakill4 said:


> I've noticed this and in particular where I've broken bones before so my recent wrist break is now very painful but healed. Wierd.


Thats why old grumpy people move to warm countries!!


----------



## Dagman72

Why has queenie been banned?


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Why has queenie been banned?


It seems like its for receiving multiple pm's from a new member, who after being asked why she was posting playboy poses "to show progress" got very violent and aggressive towards Claire adding both on Facebook etc. Threatening to meet and "smash your face in" being very derogatory and insulting on a lot of personal subjects.

I don't know why after she didn't even retaliate to these posts and pm's just reported them.....


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> It seems like its for receiving multiple pm's from a new member, who after being asked why she was posting playboy poses "to show progress" got very violent and aggressive towards Claire adding both on Facebook etc. Threatening to meet and "smash your face in" being very derogatory and insulting on a lot of personal subjects.
> 
> I don't know why after she didn't even retaliate to these posts and pm's just reported them.....


Wtf?!?!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> It seems like its for receiving multiple pm's from a new member, who after being asked why she was posting playboy poses "to show progress" got very violent and aggressive towards Claire adding both on Facebook etc. Threatening to meet and "smash your face in" being very derogatory and insulting on a lot of personal subjects.
> 
> I don't know why after she didn't even retaliate to these posts and pm's just reported them.....


She threatened to smash Claire's face in??? Lol. Wierdo!!!!!!!


----------



## Milky

Right chaps l have removed a lot of very personal, very insulting posts towards another member, any more will receive an infraction.

Keep it as a journal please, Lorian is dealing with this situation, any problems with it please take it up with him directly.


----------



## C.Hill

ewen said:


> Are you two together ?


Slow day mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

Milky said:


> Right chaps l have removed a lot of very personal, very insulting posts towards another member, any more will receive an infraction.
> 
> Keep it as a journal please, Lorian is dealing with this situation, any problems with it please take it up with him directly.


I apologise for my posts then mate however j thought it was ok to discuss members once no longer members and I thought that lass had been banned. My mistake mate.


----------



## DiggyV

Suprakill4 said:


> I apologise for my posts then mate however j thought it was ok to discuss members once no longer members and I thought that lass had been banned. My mistake mate.


A ban can be anything from 24 hours to perm.


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Right chaps l have removed a lot of very personal, very insulting posts towards another member, any more will receive an infraction.
> 
> Keep it as a journal please, Lorian is dealing with this situation, any problems with it please take it up with him directly.


FAIR enough, you're the boss


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulder day!

Db presses worked upto 42.5kg 'bells x 11

3 way shoulder raise set run through three times

Standing bb presses ss/ rear delt flyes 4 sets

Vbar push downs 4 sets 20-15

Single arm overhead db ext 15kg db x 12,10,8 + partials after failure

Double overhead db extension 35 kg db x failure x 2 sets


----------



## biglbs

MERRY CHRISTMAS BUDDY


----------



## 25434

Ullo bad Alan.....wishing you a merry Xmas, it was really good to train with you and Claire. Wishing you both a merry Xmas and a happy new year. Please give Claire a hug from me. I feel proud of her for what she has achieved this year and I know you will support her well for next year. X


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Ullo bad Alan.....wishing you a merry Xmas, it was really good to train with you and Claire. Wishing you both a merry Xmas and a happy new year. Please give Claire a hug from me. I feel proud of her for what she has achieved this year and I know you will support her well for next year. X


You're so kind as always flubs xx will look forward to catching up in the new year if u find yourself at a loose end!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS BUDDY
> View attachment 142728


Ahhh hope you have an awesome one mate with all the family! Definately catch you in the new year  xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Ullo bad Alan.....wishing you a merry Xmas, it was really good to train with you and Claire. Wishing you both a merry Xmas and a happy new year. Please give Claire a hug from me. I feel proud of her for what she has achieved this year and I know you will support her well for next year. X


Heyyyyy flubs!

Yea she has done and is kicking ass 

Hope you have a great Christmas and feel free to come join in anytime!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Ahhh hope you have an awesome one mate with all the family! Definately catch you in the new year  xxx


you get the pm mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> you get the pm mate?


I'll check them now mate! Feel free to text if it's urgent always get lost in them as use phone for ukm.


----------



## Northern Lass

I dont dare wish anyone merry christmas, christ


----------



## Milky

Journal cleaned as per OP's request.

Please think when posting in peoples journals and respect the fact they are journals :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Journal cleaned as per OP's request.
> 
> Please think when posting in peoples journals and respect the fact they are journals :thumbup1:


Thanks George, Ewens posts too though please. Back a page maybe. They've been reported so should find them ok....


----------



## Milky

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks George, Ewens posts too though please. Back a page maybe. They've been reported so should find them ok....


Got them all mate didn't l ??


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Got them all mate didn't l ??


.


----------



## Milky

Bad Alan said:


> I'm still reading
> 
> "Are you two together"
> 
> "Like to know who's kissing my spunk"


Nope got them mate deffo...


----------



## Bad Alan

YummyMummy said:


> I dont dare wish anyone merry christmas, christ


Good.


----------



## Guest

Alright Will, did you manage to have a quick gander at my pm?

Hope you're well and ready for xmas.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Alright Will, did you manage to have a quick gander at my pm?
> 
> Hope you're well and ready for xmas.


Hit you back just now with basics


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> Hit you back just now with basics


Absolute legend mate, appreciate your time


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest tonight;

high incline DB presses 3 sets 20-12 reps with 35kg db's

machine deadstop presses 1 hard set of 10 followed by 1 x triple drop set

decline machine presses 3 sets 6 reps 5,0,1,5 tempo every rep

flat db press ss/ flat db straight arms flyes 5 sets 6 then 20 reps

Had to train at home tonight as worked this morning and gym was shut by the time I had finished. Still was a really good workout, enjoyed it tbf


----------



## Milky

Merry Christmas you miserable gits :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Merry Christmas you miserable gits :thumbup1:


Haha cheers George, hope you have a gd'un mate x


----------



## Queenie

My hammies and lats are trashed!! Damn u making me work hard  x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> My hammies and lats are trashed!! Damn u making me work hard  x


That DOMs is a killer  I'm torn to bits too good job can't go gym today. Arms at home sounds appealing though actually lol.....x


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> That DOMs is a killer  I'm torn to bits too good job can't go gym today. Arms at home sounds appealing though actually lol.....x


May as well! I really don't fancy bicep doms so you're on your own lol x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Pah. I don't log on for a few days so I miss all the exciting stuff and when I do log on its all cleared off and back to Will recording picking up heavy stuff for reps. Oh well, happy New Year.


----------



## Bad Alan

Couple from this week!

Back on Friday;

Bb rows worked upto 160kg x 7/8 supersetted with stiff arm pulldowns

Underhand bb rows 3 sets 100kg x 15-12 supersetted with wide grip pull downs

Db rows worked upto 50kg x 10 supersetted with low neutral grip pulley rows

Shoulders and hams Saturday;

Db RDL sets of 15

Lying leg curls worked upto heavy 8 with partials and contractions held

Lateral raises 3 triple drop sets

Front plate raises supersetted with rear delt db raise

Machine shoulder presses worked upto heavy 5 with top half partials to finish

Two good workouts! Both hit the spot, shoulders are wrecked today and lats still have doms so success


----------



## 25434

Happy new year Will. Wishing you everything good for 2014.


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Happy new year Will. Wishing you everything good for 2014.


Thanks Ollie! Had a really good few days, all the best to you too! Get hooked up with Claire, will hope to see you soon


----------



## Bad Alan

Back Tuesday;

Bb rows worked upto 160kg x 8

Hammer strength pulldowns ss/ low pulley cable rows

Db rows quad drop 130,100,75,45lb DBS first set x 13 reps then failure each set after

Back extension with upper back row 2 sets to finish

Hard and heavy workout with @RXQueenie at my gym! Impressed at Claire's strength now with 60kg bb rows 

Will train chest later today.


----------



## Queenie

Do u want those pics to post in here? Of rows and back extensions? Xx


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Do u want those pics to post in here? Of rows and back extensions? Xx


These better not be naked pics :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> These better not be naked pics :lol:


As if you'd complain if they were


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> As if you'd complain if they were


True, i'll take the naked ones of Al doing bent over rows then :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> True, i'll take the naked ones of Al doing bent over rows then :lol:


Sorry he's fully dressed in that one. I have one of him in the shower if that's of any use to u?


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry he's fully dressed in that one. I have one of him in the shower if that's of any use to u?


Nah he sent me something similar the other day so no worries :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Do u want those pics to post in here? Of rows and back extensions? Xx


Im sure people would love to see my face and backside so yea feel free  thanksssss!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Im sure people would love to see my face and backside so yea feel free  thanksssss!


Rows...



Back extensions...



Oh oops...


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Rows...
> 
> View attachment 143173
> 
> 
> Back extensions...
> 
> View attachment 143172
> 
> 
> Oh oops...
> 
> View attachment 143174


Nice pic


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest and shoulders;

Flat db press 3 sets 40kg DBS x 20,18,16 reps

Flat deadstop bb press;

100kg x 10

120,95,77,60kg x 7 then failure each set

^ 20% drop roughly each drop

Incline smith 4 sec negative and contraction 4 sets with 85-95kg x 6

Flat power flyes ss/ straight arm flyes 5 sets 6 then 20 reps

Rear delt heavy swings

Side lateral drop sets

Db press ss/ rear delts on pec deck

Such a good workout was nice to train today as gym quiet!

Workouts all change from next week, shifting to leg focus and hitting twice a week with heavy basics. Looks really good can't wait to get stuck in!

Back from tonight;


----------



## Northern Lass

Back looks awesome Will :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking hell you been drinking loads of red bull??????


----------



## sxbarnes

I spy a llittle christmas tree! :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell you been drinking loads of red bull??????


Hahaha it's come on well, been working on thickness a lot to fill in middle back during this pose.

Long way to go but small steps and all


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha it's come on well, been working on thickness a lot to fill in middle back during this pose.
> 
> Long way to go but small steps and all


It's great progress mate. Stupidly wide and your lat insertions are very low unlike my piece of sh1t lats.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> It's great progress mate. Stupidly wide and your lat insertions are very low unlike my piece of sh1t lats.


Not going to feel sorry for you with those quads mate lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Not going to feel sorry for you with those quads mate lol


Haha they look pathetic now. Can't train them because of the ankle injury not being 100% yet so look tiny.


----------



## Bad Alan

John Andrew said:


> Well done mate, very impressive! Happy New Year! regards John


Cheers mate, all the best for 2014  hope you had a good Christmas and NY too!


----------



## 25434

Blimmin' 'Eck! That is a right ole spread!

Do you have to turn sideways to get through a door right now? Just checking...ya know, beeeg lats an' all.....


----------



## Dagman72

Whats DBS stand for alan?


----------



## Galaxy

Very impressive back mate, fvcking huge!



Dagman72 said:


> Whats DBS stand for alan?


Dumbbells I presume!


----------



## Keenam

Back is impressive mate. Well done on the hard work to get to the results.


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Blimmin' 'Eck! That is a right ole spread!
> 
> Do you have to turn sideways to get through a door right now? Just checking...ya know, beeeg lats an' all.....


Haha thanks Ollie  everything is going good!

How's your training?! X


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Whats DBS stand for alan?


Dumbbells mate yea!

How are you??


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Very impressive back mate, fvcking huge!
> 
> Dumbbells I presume!


It's come a long way tbf, heavy training! Sitting at 103kg target is 110kg in similar condition within 5 months or so! Big ask but will be pushing hard


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan said:


> Haha thanks [Redacted]  everything is going good!
> 
> How's your training?! X


Training has been none existent in the last month or but I'm back on board now.its gonna be a painful slog to get my fitness back up to speed but I think as long as I don't just throw the towel in all will be well. Cheers.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day today!

Start of new program with leg focus, will be hitting them again later in the week.

Romanian deadlifts, worked upto top set of 170kg x 11 each set had a db ISO hold after it;



Reverse lunges did 4 sets with 20kg kettlebells 8 reps per leg

Leg press worked upto 470kg x 16 rest pause x 6

Leg extensions ss/ parallel position squat ISO hold with back to wall

Really good start to the week training with @RXQueenie she pushed really well considering being ill 

Diet spot on and got everything in so far!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking a$$ is eating up then joggers aint it mate!!!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking a$$ is eating up then joggers aint it mate!!!


It's like the best view ever. I hate my job of passing him the db's...


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> It's like the best view ever. I hate my job of passing him the db's...


Haha. I would have an urge to stick my finger in his a$$. Havnt you done that to him?


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I would have an urge to stick my finger in his a$$. Havnt you done that to him?


Not in the gym.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Not in the gym.


Haha. Will gets his bum fingered by Claire in the bedroom Lmao.


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm sorry anyway. I always lower the tone in here.

Training looks solid mate. I wish I actually had your level of commitment. Seems like I used to but really struggle with diet now and getting it all in.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Will gets his bum fingered by Claire in the bedroom Lmao.


Only fingers? 

And yes you do lower the tone but I don't mind one bit lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Only fingers?
> 
> And yes you do lower the tone but I don't mind one bit lol.


Haha.

I noticed got loads of posts deleted by ewen and someone else so didn't wanna keep lowering the time as assumed that was why and wanted it training talk only.

Done legs today and my ankle felt healed thank god so full steam ahead soon. Well. When back is better and I can get back to work


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I noticed got loads of posts deleted by ewen and someone else so didn't wanna keep lowering the time as assumed that was why and wanted it training talk only.
> 
> Done legs today and my ankle felt healed thank god so full steam ahead soon. Well. When back is better and I can get back to work


No mate they were nasty ones about Claire that she/I weren't impressed with. Post whatever you like 

Good man, love leg days as I'm sure you do so that's a relief! Keep patient and working hard with diet consistency, I've had issues with that abit recently fitting it all in so know its ****!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> No mate they were nasty ones about Claire that she/I weren't impressed with. Post whatever you like
> 
> Good man, love leg days as I'm sure you do so that's a relief! Keep patient and working hard with diet consistency, I've had issues with that abit recently fitting it all in so know its ****!


Ahhhhh ok I didnt read any of it. Only the aftermath.

Yeah love legs usually but training natty is bad mate. I feel like I've started out all over again and doms are lasting a week lol.

My brother is my training partner now, I paid his yearly membership so he had no excuse so I'm enjoying that. He is very skinny so hoping to pile some mass on him. He cannot walk from today.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ahhhhh ok I didnt read any of it. Only the aftermath.
> 
> Yeah love legs usually but training natty is bad mate. I feel like I've started out all over again and doms are lasting a week lol.
> 
> My brother is my training partner now, I paid his yearly membership so he had no excuse so I'm enjoying that. He is very skinny so hoping to pile some mass on him. He cannot walk from today.


I train with my brothers too mate and enjoy it so pleased for you with that! Good to have someone consistently there so that should help, I enjoy taking on the "trainer" role and pushing someone aswell as myself so you've got that do now!

Natty = gay


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I train with my brothers too mate and enjoy it so pleased for you with that! Good to have someone consistently there so that should help, I enjoy taking on the "trainer" role and pushing someone aswell as myself so you've got that do now!
> 
> Natty = gay


Yeah it's good mate just hope he sticks to it and doesn't miss sessions. Work ethic is impressive for the first week and has gone to muscular failure not mental failure, think you can see that in someone.

Yeah I know mate. Been about 6 weeks I think no cruise nothing. Just had enough. Eager to be back on though and have everything sat there ready.


----------



## RACK

Saw the chat on FB the other day with everyone doing Leeds mate, looks like it will be a blast.

Also, lats look awesome!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Saw the chat on FB the other day with everyone doing Leeds mate, looks like it will be a blast.
> 
> Also, lats look awesome!!


Happy new year darling 

Yea it'll be ace mate, five of us for now! Take the trunks off the shelf!

Cheers still a long way to go got another 4-5 months to get the size on, been told to get fatter lol.


----------



## RACK

hahaha, defo get fatter!! It's fookin cheating if you start a prep that lean, I know this

There's a lot of me telling me not to do it BUT I can't ever say never


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> hahaha, defo get fatter!! It's fookin cheating if you start a prep that lean, I know this
> 
> There's a lot of me telling me not to do it BUT I can't ever say never


Just do it, John.

Also means u get to join in on the gay light sabre showdown and tan-up at the hotel the night before 

I know this will be a highlight for William


----------



## RACK

Wills seen me at the end of prep before........ Food before sword play is my rule there. This is prob why my relationships fall apart with shows


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> hahaha, defo get fatter!! It's fookin cheating if you start a prep that lean, I know this
> 
> There's a lot of me telling me not to do it BUT I can't ever say never


You'll be at a better weight nearer the limit for classics and know you'll love it ya posing cnut


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Just do it, John.
> 
> Also means u get to join in on the gay light sabre showdown and tan-up at the hotel the night before
> 
> I know this will be a highlight for William


**** that if @RACK is joining in the orgy it's gna get messy 

Although I reckon him and Liam would end up in a quiet corner by themselves pegging each other and experimenting with rolling pins!

I'll be all tucked up in bed getting my head stroked with a protein tub by my side


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> **** that if @RACK is joining in the orgy it's gna get messy
> 
> Although I reckon him and Liam would end up in a quiet corner by themselves pegging each other and experimenting with rolling pins!
> 
> I'll be all tucked up in bed getting my head stroked with a protein tub by my side


I want to film it!!

C*ck stroked + wee tub. Let's be honest lol x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I want to film it!!
> 
> C*ck stroked + wee tub. Let's be honest lol x


Well if you insist  you're going to end up covered in tan let's face it!


----------



## Suprakill4

Just wanted to say I love you.

That's all.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Just wanted to say I love you.
> 
> That's all.


Supragay! :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Just wanted to say I love you.
> 
> That's all.


Quads off of my man!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Just wanted to say I love you.
> 
> That's all.


Show me how much


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest tonight was;

High incline db presses 4 sets worked upto 47.5kgs x 6+2 forced reps

Flat bb presses 10,6 then top set was 130kg x 4+2 forced reps was fried from earlier db work!

Cable crossovers 4 sets 20,15,12,10 reps plus partials

Pec deck 5 sets 12 same weight with v short breaks

Flat db presses 2 sets upto 35kg x 7

Machine presses 4 sec negative and 1 sec contraction 4 sets 15 reps

Close grip bb ss/ tri pushdowns 4 sets 15,10,6,20 reps, top on cgbp was 90kg could barely support weight to lower it!

Higher volume and had a really good workout, food has been really good today but I've been tired! Legs are sore from yesterday and can tell will be worse again tmro still lol.

Good start to the week 

Post workout;










Loving the haribo lol and 2 scoops whey with a scoop of oats added.


----------



## Queenie

Choc orange looks good! I should try it 

Fab workout too and post wo haribo EARNED!! x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Choc orange looks good! I should try it
> 
> Fab workout too and post wo haribo EARNED!! x


It's always with me lol feel free, has a Terry's choc orange back taste!

Just not an isolate and seeing as we worked out the other day you've got 8-9 months worth of isolate at home you should try get through some lol


----------



## Queenie

Workout?

(Yup... nag!) X


----------



## 25434

Did someone mention post workout haribo? :blink:

Does.....does.....thismeanicanopenlystarteatingmybelovedgummibearsofficiallythen?

Breathe...breathe...breath..... :mellow:


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> Did someone mention post workout haribo? :blink:
> 
> Does.....does.....thismeanicanopenlystarteatingmybelovedgummibearsofficiallythen?
> 
> Breathe...breathe...breath..... :mellow:


Yup. Post workout carbs for me are strawberry liquorice! Gummy bears would be perfect x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Workout?
> 
> (Yup... nag!) X


Sorry darling 

Back width and Bi's;

Vbar pulldowns 10,6 then 5+partials with full stack

Underhand pulldowns 10,7+3forced reps

Low pulley cable rows with stretch at bottom 10,6,4

Machine pulldowns 20,15,12 with contraction held every rep

Wide pulldowns to top of head 2 sets 10 heavy

4 sets of 20 on each;

Cable curls

One arm cable preacher curls

Rope hammer curls

Rest periods >1min on bi's


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Did someone mention post workout haribo? :blink:
> 
> Does.....does.....thismeanicanopenlystarteatingmybelovedgummibearsofficiallythen?
> 
> Breathe...breathe...breath..... :mellow:


As @RXQueenie said yes! Can have post workout everyday, I had haribo gummy bears on Monday just gone after legs


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan said:


> As @RXQueenie said yes! Can have post workout everyday, I had haribo gummy bears on Monday just gone after legs


Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: whoop whoop....

Cough...sorry......repeat 100 times...

I must not muck up wills journal, I must not muck up wills journal :clap:


----------



## Suprakill4

Mines cereal. I wish it was fruit pastels. Mmmm


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Mines cereal. I wish it was fruit pastels. Mmmm


How old are you ****ing 12?! 

Cereal or haribo for me oh and pop tarts on occasion, I get carried away with those though lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Mines cereal. I wish it was fruit pastels. Mmmm


I second fruit pastels:thumbup1:

need a fruit pastels cereal...


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> How old are you ****ing 12?!
> 
> Cereal or haribo for me oh and pop tarts on occasion, I get carried away with those though lol


Yeah DEFINITELY no red vines for u or u get a smack in the mouth.


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> I second fruit pastels:thumbup1:
> 
> need a fruit pastels cereal...


Well you must be 12 too


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah DEFINITELY no red vines for u or u get a smack in the mouth.


Door. Belt.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Well you must be 12 too


I just act like I'm 12:thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction 

Top of head bb press; worked up to 130kg x 4+1 forced

Seated side laterals 2 sets 8 x 20kg db's

Heavy one arm side laterals, cheat reps heavy weight 3 sets 10,6,4 and partials

Machine press deadstop each rep 20,15,10,5 reps

Cable upright rows ss/ front db raises 3 sets

Ez bar skull crushers 3 x 12

Straight bar pushdowns 3 x 6-8

Loved this workout and feels good to hit some heavy sets! Typically have very bad shoulders so anytime I can get through it with limited discomfort I'm happy.

Straight bar pushdowns were notably good, don't usually do them with this bar but will be keeping with it.


----------



## Guest

What's this everyone doing Leeds notion I hear of people?


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> What's this everyone doing Leeds notion I hear of people?


Me and Liam wanted to compete together last year but he couldn't do the planned date in the end as it was changed last minute. This year we said we wanted to definately do it!

Then we roped CJ in and now we've roped Phil in as he was considering what show to do. Kieran may compete too if he stops being gay aswell!

Oh and Scott is doing it too as wants to with me and Liam, he's looking rather massive


----------



## Guest

Sounds good, might even pop an watch if you are all in the same show.

Leeds is only up the road from Hull.

Oh an if I have a job by then, just been let go :'(

Only good thing is daytime naps and perfect meal timing.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sounds good, might even pop an watch if you are all in the same show.
> 
> Leeds is only up the road from Hull.
> 
> Oh an if I have a job by then, just been let go :'(
> 
> Only good thing is daytime naps and perfect meal timing.


Yea that'd be great mate not far at all, there should be 5/6 of us but I know 4 are definately doing it unless injury or death occurs lol 

It's not till September anyway btw so plenty time! Enjoy the living like a pro!


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm pretty decided I will not be competing this year mate. Need more time to get more size on and hit the upper end of the classics weight limit.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Romanian deads worked upto 190kg x 6 each set had a db ISO hold after it

Leg press worked upto 505kg x 13 rest30secs then another 5

Rev kb lunges 3 sets 8 per leg

Leg extension ss/ squat ISO hold at parralel 3 sets

Great session today with @RXQueenie really has hammered me, took 10mins to get out of the car as cramped so bad 

Really impressed with Claire's session, hit some massive PBs today on pretty much everything.


----------



## Queenie

Awesome training partner! Sorry for shouting at u and getting all emotional on the gym floor. Make it up to u later  xx


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome training partner! Sorry for shouting at u and getting all emotional on the gym floor. Make it up to u later  xx


Don't worry lol I'm a bastard in the gym  totally deserved!


----------



## Suprakill4

Are you with each other when you talk to each other on here sometimes?


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you with each other when you talk to each other on here sometimes?


Lmao I thought the same thing! I don't reckon they text each other it's all via Ukm lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you with each other when you talk to each other on here sometimes?


Hope not.... That's just weird


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Lmao I thought the same thing! I don't reckon they text each other it's all via Ukm lol


Reminds me of an old friend and his missus used to comment on each other's Facebook whilst sat together.


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Reminds me of an old friend and his missus used to comment on each other's Facebook whilst sat together.


Haha I've got friends like that! They sit in a pub together discussing they're sitting in a pub lmao


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Haha I've got friends like that! They sit in a pub together discussing they're sitting in a pub lmao


Sad cvnts lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Lmao I thought the same thing! I don't reckon they text each other it's all via Ukm lol


When you at least dead 6pl p/side next week THEN I'll consider your opinion, till then shhh


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Hope not.... That's just weird


This is weird?! **** me I have some videos for you.....


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> When you at least dead 6pl p/side next week THEN I'll consider your opinion, till then shhh


I'm gonna pull it now just to freely takes the pìss!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> I'm gonna pull it now just to freely takes the pìss!


What more motivation could you possibly need?!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you with each other when you talk to each other on here sometimes?


Not feeling the love?



You should now


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> This is weird?! **** me I have some videos for you.....


Bang em up mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Not feeling the love?
> 
> View attachment 143670
> 
> 
> You should now


WTF :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Not feeling the love?
> 
> View attachment 143670
> 
> 
> You should now


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa that's ****ing awesome lmfao. Just showed my mum and she said 'who the fcuk is that' lol.


----------



## Dagman72

And you said mum im coming out and thats my new love.


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Pre exhaust; triple drop set side laterals 3 run throughs

Db presses top set 35kg x 11

Rear delt seated raises ss/ front db raises 3 sets

Machine presses ss/ face pulls 3 sets

Good switch up quit higher reps and pre exhaust, always has me using the same bloody DBS as @RXQueenie  kicked my ass, paying for it this morning!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest and tris;

Inc db presses 50kg x 12,8,5+2 forced reps

Flat bb press 100,110,125 x 10,6,5+2 forced reps

Cable crossovers 20,15,12,10 reps

Pec deck short rests 4 sets 12

Flat db press 35kg x 8,7

Machine presses 4 sets 15 slow negatives and paused at bottom each rep

Cgbp ss/ pushdowns 15,10,6,20 reps max set on cgbp 90kg x 6 was ****ed!

Good workout today and decent progressions, food has been easy today and no struggles with appetite. Pec feels slightly sore after workout (have had a twinge) right at insertion point, shoulders feel unstable during presses. Will keep an eye on it.

Neeeeed sleep


----------



## Suprakill4

Good fcuking pressing mate! Very good. Everyone is making me look a right tw4t with their lifts. I only have a decent leg press lol.

You gonna get some ice on that pec straight away? Ice and heat repeat ?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Good fcuking pressing mate! Very good. Everyone is making me look a right tw4t with their lifts. I only have a decent leg press lol.
> 
> You gonna get some ice on that pec straight away? Ice and heat repeat ?


The bb pressing is abit **** but was after inc db soooo forgive able 

Leg press PB? You can't squat because of back can you? Should be strong on legs with those pins!

Ibuprofen and lay down so far! May strap an ice pack to it when in bed later.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> The bb pressing is abit **** but was after inc db soooo forgive able
> 
> Leg press PB? You can't squat because of back can you? Should be strong on legs with those pins!
> 
> Ibuprofen and lay down so far! May strap an ice pack to it when in bed later.


Yeah exactly. Good for after the db pressing mate. Very impressive.

Ermmmm trying to look through my logs I know I got 520 x 14 but sure I got a set in 540 before but was much lower reps. Worth mentioning I don't go majorly deep though obviously because of back bending and will ruin it even more. Nope can't squat mate, which really really does annoy me because used to absolutely love them!!

Really should get ice on it straight away mate. Ibuprofens only a very mild anti inflammatory isn't it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah exactly. Good for after the db pressing mate. Very impressive.
> 
> Ermmmm trying to look through my logs I know I got 520 x 14 but sure I got a set in 540 before but was much lower reps. Worth mentioning I don't go majorly deep though obviously because of back bending and will ruin it even more. Nope can't squat mate, which really really does annoy me because used to absolutely love them!!
> 
> Really should get ice on it straight away mate. Ibuprofens only a very mild anti inflammatory isn't it.


Well you go as deep as flexibility allows then which is fine, don't want lower back off. Mines dodgy too so stick to that same principle of deep as possible before back rounds. Which is still plenty low enough.

Yea sucks on squats and probably deads too, got to work around these things though! You're quads don't miss it ya freak 

Not when mega dosed at 1.2g, probably right should ice it though as it's been funny for a week or so now. Just got a little worse tonight.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Well you go as deep as flexibility allows then which is fine, don't want lower back off. Mines dodgy too so stick to that same principle of deep as possible before back rounds. Which is still plenty low enough.
> 
> Yea sucks on squats and probably deads too, got to work around these things though! You're quads don't miss it ya freak
> 
> Not when mega dosed at 1.2g, probably right should ice it though as it's been funny for a week or so now. Just got a little worse tonight.


Yeah that's it. I did video my leg press and was in my old journal and think you said depth was fine as it was just as back starts to round.

Yeah luckily legs grow ok it's just back that doesn't. My lower back developments terrible. I am tempted to introduce some deadlifts just a light weight and higher reps and see how back holds out with that. I keep being told that it's muscular but I don't believe it, feels a skeletal issue but as said before, gp just won't refer for a scan as costs too much.

Yeah get some ice on mate. The ice then heat at 10 minute intervals for an hour or so really works wanders when I twinge something.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day, width focus;

Vbar pulldowns 10,6,4 with 3 forced reps last set. Worked upto full stack.

Underhand hammer pulldowns 10,4 reps, worked upto 4pl per side

Low pulley cable rows 10,6,2 big stetch at bottom of every rep

Wide grip pulldowns to forehead 10,6

Underhand pulldowns 3 x 20 contractions held

Biceps;

Rope hammer curls

Cable curls

Both for 6 sets 20 trading with partner so short rest periods.

Second day running diet has been really easy to get down and actually hungry! Haven't been in a while, hopefully means body is starting to play ball and growth spurt soon! It's needed.

Workout was really good again, fourth day training in a row and body is tired. Shoulders were bad even through back day they were giving my problems. No rest for the wicked because;



And it's heavy compounds  JOY!


----------



## Queenie

Making my back ache looking at that!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Making my back ache looking at that!


Pump is good do miss a heavy row or DL set though! Needs must and enjoyed it anyway  mine is aching lol but hopefully growing too! x


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders Sunday;

Bb presses worked upto 80kg x 6 - didn't feel good so left it

Tri set of;

Partial side raises - upto 30kg x 20

Front db raises

Rear db raises

Db presses 3 sets to failure with 32kg DBS

Side raise/rear delt raise superset 3 times

Back tonight;

Deadlifted for first time in 3 months worked upto 230kg x 5+1

Bb rows upto 130kg x 11

Low cable rows superset/ stiff arm pulldowns

Db row triple drop set 52,42,32kg DBS x 16 first set then fail each following set

Two really good workouts, today in particular was massively impressed at @RXQueenie throughout the entire session  hit big PBS on every excercise including 92kgx5 deads. Come on loads strength and mindset wise and took first day on diet completely on stride as knew she would! Praise complete lol.


----------



## Queenie

Well my back is fried  How's yours?? Been great training with u over the last few days... and I don't even think I swore at u once?!?!  x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Well my back is fried  How's yours?? Been great training with u over the last few days... and I don't even think I swore at u once?!?!  x


So true! Just cracked on yday  but you did during shoulders lol. Standard though and I don't mind, means you're training hard of it hurts.

Mines sore just about everywhere, feels good to DL again  x


----------



## Queenie

Lusting over these Adidas Originals... x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 144239
> 
> 
> Lusting over these Adidas Originals... x


All about the high tops  so good to train in. Need me some high top air maxes! x


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> All about the high tops  so good to train in. Need me some high top air maxes! x


Lol - well I reckon Mr Francis could help u there  x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Lol - well I reckon Mr Francis could help u there  x


He may advise lol but wouldn't let me anywhere near his collection  x


----------



## Bad Alan

Push;

Incline db 50kg x 10,8,7

Bb presses worked upto 125kg x 8,6

Cable crossover 20,15,12,10

Pec deck fst7

Flat db presses 30kg x 2 failure sets

Machine presses 4x15 paused reps and long negatives

Cgbp superset/ pushdowns 15,10,6,20reps

Food been really good recently as appetite is perfectly fine! Love this workout and enjoyed it last few weeks, big volume change next week alongside a few other changes to try push things along again 

Quick snap;


----------



## Suprakill4

Chest looks massive!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Chest looks massive!!!!!


It has actually come on a lot mate as was always a weak point! I really rate and have done a lot of paused work and partial ROM for bringing that up and overloading it.

I have also been using a really intense set early on in workouts so;

Working upto a 6rm then RP that three times, drop 20% and work to positive failure, drop 20% and work to positive failure, load it back upto original 6rm and do 4-6 negatives

Laughed at the thought of how stupidly hard that is on paper but has worked well as a shock tactic.


----------



## Sambuca

looking good will <3


----------



## Jay.32

wil what date is the Leeds show mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> looking good will <3


Cheers mate, looking forward to cracking on next couple weeks


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> wil what date is the Leeds show mate?


Long way away mate it's the 20th September at Leeds town hall!

Thinking of heading over?!?


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Chest looks massive!!!!!


I said that too! The boy is working hard 



Sambuca said:


> looking good will <3


Gay!


----------



## Sambuca

RXQueenie said:


> I said that too! The boy is working hard
> 
> Gay!


only if u take it!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Long way away mate it's the 20th September at Leeds town hall!
> 
> Thinking of heading over?!?


Another one to add to the bandwagon???  Ooooohhhh.


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Long way away mate it's the 20th September at Leeds town hall!
> 
> Thinking of heading over?!?


Im planning to compete in september... I was just cutting for my holiday to Italy september 10th, but then thought if Im going to put myself through a prep, I might aswel get back on stage.. So im looking for a show just before the 10th... will have to give leeds a miss.

All the best with you though mate... your looking very good and large :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> only if u take it!


I thought only if u push back, but whatever lol


----------



## Queenie

Jay.32 said:


> Im planning to compete in september... I was just cutting for my holiday to Italy september 10th, but then thought if Im going to put myself through a prep, I might aswel get back on stage.. So im looking for a show just before the 10th... will have to give leeds a miss.
> 
> All the best with you though mate... your looking very good and large :thumbup1:


Isn't the Midlands one on around then?


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> Isn't the Midlands one on around then?


I will have to have a look queenie... I dont mind doing any open show... shame to waste a prep..


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Im planning to compete in september... I was just cutting for my holiday to Italy september 10th, but then thought if Im going to put myself through a prep, I might aswel get back on stage.. So im looking for a show just before the 10th... will have to give leeds a miss.
> 
> All the best with you though mate... your looking very good and large :thumbup1:


There may or may not be a full list of shows on another recently opened forum for ukbff dates  check it out.

And cheers Jay always good to hear from you and have you're support! Trying hard to get the necessary size on and make improvements. All about being better than last time


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> There may or may not be a full list of shows on another recently opened forum for ukbff dates  check it out.


 :wink:


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> :wink:


See above added more lol posted quickly at work


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> See above added more lol posted quickly at work


Fair play you are very dedicated! and put the hard work in..

Im only just pulling my finger out now!!! since the last show!! But Im feeling that hunger for it again now!! for a long time training has felt like a chore!! Im only now starting to enjoy it again...

cant wait to see my body change again. lol..


----------



## biglbs

Hello to you mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Hello to you mate!


Hi mate, how are you? Tooth and injuries all healing?


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Db presses worked upto 45kg x 6

side laterals ss/ front db raises

Upright BB rows ss/ rear delt raises

6way finsisher

Short and sweet, was low rest periods and moved through it quickly. Really hit me hard 

New insulin protocol started today so hopefully start nudging bodyweight along again now!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate, how are you? Tooth and injuries all healing?


Injuries 90%,just need to be careful,but tooth is grief tbh,

Itching to smash it now!

Looking good in here!


----------



## Bad Alan

This going in this week too;





Heard good things so will be watching closely, interested me as a few mates reporting zero pip which is something that plagues me!


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> This going in this week too;
> 
> View attachment 144376
> 
> 
> View attachment 144377
> 
> 
> Heard good things so will be watching closely, interested me as a few mates reporting zero pip which is something that plagues me!


Will be following also! What dose you you running it mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> This going in this week too;
> 
> View attachment 144376
> 
> 
> View attachment 144377
> 
> 
> Heard good things so will be watching closely, interested me as a few mates reporting zero pip which is something that plagues me!


Done 10ml of the rip240 now, zero pip. Very smooth too


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Will be following also! What dose you you running it mate?


4 weeker with slin and gh, ill pm you lol


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Done 10ml of the rip240 now, zero pip. Very smooth too


No doubt all in one jab you junky slut 

It'll be going in later tonight!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> No doubt all in one jab you junky slut
> 
> It'll be going in later tonight!


Yes all in the left ball 

That's been over 11 days, been very warm these last 2 days and sleep was crap last night :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> 4 weeker with slin and gh, ill pm you lol


Me too please  x


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> 4 weeker with slin and gh, ill pm you lol


Awaiting


----------



## Guest

Wouldn't mind seeing the new protocol Will.


----------



## Suprakill4

Test 400 - test e, test c, 'deca' ????

I take it that's test decanoate not deca. Why doesn't it say test d?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Test 400 - test e, test c, 'deca' ????
> 
> I take it that's test decanoate not deca. Why doesn't it say test d?


Well seeing as deca is an ester numb nuts and not an actual compound and seeing that it's *test 400* that'd be correct!

Jeeeeez some people 

I honestly don't know though mate, heard good things so will report back!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Well seeing as deca is an ester numb nuts and not an actual compound and seeing that it's *test 400* that'd be correct!
> 
> Jeeeeez some people
> 
> I honestly don't know though mate, heard good things so will report back!


You sarcastic pr1ck lol.

I just thought was strange it didn't follow the test ... Format. Wierd. But seems to get good reviews seen a few on here using the Apollo stuff at the minute.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You sarcastic pr1ck lol.
> 
> I just thought was strange it didn't follow the test ... Format. Wierd. But seems to get good reviews seen a few on here using the Apollo stuff at the minute.


Haha well stupid question Kieran come on  set yourself up for it!

It is as the other two say "test" but as long as it works it's fine by me! Get real bad pip off most gear so after talking thought I'd give this a go as seems smooth from reviews!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Haha well stupid question Kieran come on  set yourself up for it!
> 
> It is as the other two say "test" but as long as it works it's fine by me! Get real bad pip off most gear so after talking thought I'd give this a go as seems smooth from reviews!


Exactly what I look for from gear now - no pip. Thank fcuk I don't get it anymore it used to just be completely counter productive. Had some real bad in glute week or two ago but that was missus smashing 4ml in about 30 seconds lol. Was zafa which usually fine for me.


----------



## Guest

Not had pip in the glutes for along time, scar tissue is probably used to it. Androxine in the quad at the moment feels like I've a bit of buckshot stuck in there!


----------



## Queenie

Look what arrived for u today


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Look what arrived for u today
> 
> View attachment 144422


That gives me a hard on


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Look what arrived for u today
> 
> View attachment 144422


Looks so cooooooool


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Look what arrived for u today
> 
> View attachment 144422


Boots online pharmacy yeah?

:lol:

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking made of money. Would take me a year to save for that many lol. Enjoy mate!!!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking made of money. Would take me a year to save for that many lol. Enjoy mate!!!


Naaahhh it wouldn't


----------



## Sambuca

Have a good weekend will xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Naaahhh it wouldn't


It really would lol. I'm penniless. At the minute I have about £30 to myself a month lol.


----------



## Queenie

Sambuca said:


> Have a good weekend will xxx


Inappropriate amount of kisses. I'm watching u!!



Suprakill4 said:


> It really would lol. I'm penniless. At the minute I have about £30 to myself a month lol.


Aw kieran  been there and know what it's like. Things will get better.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Inappropriate amount of kisses. I'm watching u!!
> 
> Aw kieran  been there and know what it's like. Things will get better.


It won't but doesn't bother me at all. I won't be getting a new job so pay will always remain the same and so will outgoings. Money doesn't really drive me in life. Certainly not enough to make changes like a new job or to cut down on my spending. I can afford to but cycles and food and gym membership so I'm happy. Well, I'm never happy, but I mean it's enough lol.


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> It won't but doesn't bother me at all. I won't be getting a new job so pay will always remain the same and so will outgoings. Money doesn't really drive me in life. Certainly not enough to make changes like a new job or to cut down on my spending. I can afford to but cycles and food and gym membership so I'm happy. Well, I'm never happy, but I mean it's enough lol.


This totally, apart from I was laid off a fortnight ago and printing is a dieing trade.

Something will come along, meanwhile I'll live like a pro.


----------



## Suprakill4

Spawn of Haney said:


> This totally, apart from I was laid off a fortnight ago and printing is a dieing trade.
> 
> Something will come along, meanwhile I'll live like a pro.


Nice aint it!!! I'm off work with back at the minute and I'm getting naps in the day, can eat meals freshly cooked whenever needed. Lovely!


----------



## Bad Alan

Not ashamed to say GUN day 

Cable curls

Rope pushdowns

Hammer curls

One arm overhead ext

Incline cable curls

Rev pushdowns

All excercises followed the same rep scheme which is;

12

10

6 then triple drop set, then back to original weight and partials till failure

Food has been really easy again today, workout was great been hitting all of them hard. Arms totally ****ed, slin and gh started now so will see how next few weeks goes!


----------



## Queenie

Sounds like u killed them  dropsets after high reps, are u mad??  x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Sounds like u killed them  dropsets after high reps, are u mad??  x


Hate going in for just arms lol but enjoyed it as a nice change  sore today which doesn't usually happen!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Hate going in for just arms lol but enjoyed it as a nice change  sore today which doesn't usually happen!


Haha! I'm like that, seems a waste of energy.

Legs 11 aka @Suprakill4 mentioned a session? You do know I don't even lift don't you :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Haha! I'm like that, seems a waste of energy.
> 
> Legs 11 aka @Suprakill4 mentioned a session? You do know I don't even lift don't you :lol:


Yepppp I'm in for it  you two organise it for whatever suits and I should be able to make it!

Kieran was being all gay about it too lol, we are all on a pretty even level so it'll be good!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> we are all on a pretty even level so it'll be good!


Fùck right off lol

I'm catching a session with him Wednesday so we will see what he fancies :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Fùck right off lol
> 
> I'm catching a session with him Wednesday so we will see what he fancies :beer:


This Wednesday coming? If we have arranged an actual day and time then I've forgotten already lol!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> This Wednesday coming? If we have arranged an actual day and time then I've forgotten already lol!!


Depends on time for this Wednesday coming as will have work!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> This Wednesday coming? If we have arranged an actual day and time then I've forgotten already lol!!


PMSL, thought we said Wednesday :lol:

Any day is fine, following week if it helps :beer:


----------



## Queenie

As if I've been banned from this get together because I couldn't handle the quadage. Damn u all.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> As if I've been banned from this get together because I couldn't handle the quadage. Damn u all.


I contain ....... no quads


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> As if I've been banned from this get together because I couldn't handle the quadage. Damn u all.


You're invited, just got to get there


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day with @RXQueenie

Romanian dl worked upto 180kg x 6 each set was supersetted with a db isometric hold

Leg press worked upto 510kg x 11 *dropset* 410kg x 8

Rev kb lunges 20kg ea hand 3 x 8

Leg extensions ss/ parallel squat isometric holds 3 sets

Was feeling really rundown this morning and the night before, think due to gear being started so hopefully clears in couple days. Despite this had a great workout, was seriously ill by the end of it lol. Leg pressing killed me after the RDL, Claire really kicked my ass today  hit some great PBS herself too was impressed.

Usual problems keeping myself awake around insulin jabs but nothing can't handle, all food spot on today so pleased with that!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking strong mate!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Meal sizes and carbs upped, full as **** by lunchtime. Insulin being used at 3iu after meals 2,3,4 now aswell as pre workout dose.

109kg is the next weight target, this was my end of prep target in 4 months time but thinking is it will be done in the next 4 weeks.

Meal2 - 275g turkey 500g white potato 1 tblsp EVOO



Chest tonight!


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Meal sizes and carbs upped, full as **** by lunchtime. Insulin being used at 3iu after meals 2,3,4 now aswell as pre workout dose.
> 
> 109kg is the next weight target, this was my end of prep target in 4 months time but thinking is it will be done in the next 4 weeks.
> 
> Meal2 - 275g turkey 500g white potato 1 tblsp EVOO
> 
> View attachment 144635
> 
> 
> Chest tonight!


What height are you dude? 5'9 ish??

I've been using these for the past week or so and definitely helping things push through quicker IMO: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Solgar-Digestive-Enzymes-Tablets-tablets/dp/B000Z8X3WE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390906858&sr=8-1&keywords=solgar+enzymes


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> What height are you dude? 5'9 ish??
> 
> I've been using these for the past week or so and definitely helping things push through quicker IMO: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Solgar-Digestive-Enzymes-Tablets-tablets/dp/B000Z8X3WE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390906858&sr=8-1&keywords=solgar+enzymes


I'm 5'11 mate, well slightly over but just under 6ft 

I use ravenous usually, you've tried that though haven't you? I think it's good, you rate these more? I know a lot like matador but finding more people who don't think ravenous is that good.


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> I'm 5'11 mate, well slightly over but just under 6ft
> 
> I use ravenous usually, you've tried that though haven't you? I think it's good, you rate these more? I know a lot like matador but finding more people who don't think ravenous is that good.


LOL wishful thinking on my part then that you were 5'9 haha.. Made me feel taller

Yeah used Ravenous for quite a while.. I like it, definitely helps but I always found it repeated on me for ages? I'd keep burping up the smell of the capsules lol - like a peppery sort of taste.

These ones I have no issues with, but digestion feels better and nothing repeats!


----------



## biglbs

I have an award for you mate.

UKM's most social fella,awsome stuff!


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> LOL wishful thinking on my part then that you were 5'9 haha.. Made me feel taller
> 
> Yeah used Ravenous for quite a while.. I like it, definitely helps but I always found it repeated on me for ages? I'd keep burping up the smell of the capsules lol - like a peppery sort of taste.
> 
> These ones I have no issues with, but digestion feels better and nothing repeats!


Haha  not the first to say I look shorter!

Ravenous will be out soon-ish and ill look at these and got sent info on some others. It is something that definately needs all the help it can get when eating a lot of food! No point piling the meals in if you're body isn't up to the challenge of processing it efficiently.

Cheers!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> I have an award for you mate.
> 
> UKM's most social fella,awsome stuff!


Speaking of which we will have to see about another meet up soon? Possibly when weather improves so your passing on way to the 'van!

Heard of your squat PB yday  strength is up! Body playing ball or is it taking it's toll? x


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Speaking of which we will have to see about another meet up soon? Possibly when weather improves so your passing on way to the 'van!
> 
> Heard of your squat PB yday  strength is up! Body playing ball or is it taking it's toll? x


Yes mate,soon as warmer is here...

I hurt,but that means it worked a? lol

New journal regarding this here buddy,pop in...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/254836-big-lbs-concentrating-squat-sumo-standard-deadlift.html


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,soon as warmer is here...
> 
> I hurt,but that means it worked a? lol
> 
> New journal regarding this here buddy,pop in...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/254836-big-lbs-concentrating-squat-sumo-standard-deadlift.html


Sure does! You're good at reading your body so as long as you use your head you'll continue to do well! Just hard I guess to not push it that bit further as we all try 

Already in mate, just seen it


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Sure does! You're good at reading your body so as long as you use your head you'll continue to do well! Just hard I guess to not push it that bit further as we all try
> 
> Already in mate, just seen it


Good man thanks,much appreciated..


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest;

Pec deck 4 sets 20,15,10,10 with tripleRP last set

Incline db presses 12,6 reps then top set 52kg x 5+forced reps

Incline smith worked upto 110kg x 11 rest20secs x 4 drop to 95kg x 8

Cable incline flyes 4 x 20 short rests

Medium grip paused bb presses worked upto 100kg x 5 - ****ed by now!

Machine press ss/ straight arm flyes 5 sets 10 reps of each with partials to finish

Cable crossover 3x10 with contractions held each rep

Volume been steadily getting pushed up, held pump throughout which is good! Slin today had me knackered all day lol, will get used to it abit over next few days!

New diet gone down easy even though it's a lot of food!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking Jesus your strong mate and you just don't look to run out of steam. By the second exercise for me all my strength is gone.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking Jesus your strong mate and you just don't look to run out of steam. By the second exercise for me all my strength is gone.


Cheers K, I don't think it's particularly strong! I can dead and row but not a great presser compared to most I train with.

It's just what you're used to I guess, I've always been made to keep working up to the max volume possible over a period of time. This coincides now with high anabolic cycle and then it'll drop back and we will do high intensity/strength type workouts on cruise.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers K, I don't think it's particularly strong! I can dead and row but not a great presser compared to most I train with.
> 
> It's just what you're used to I guess, I've always been made to keep working up to the max volume possible over a period of time. This coincides now with high anabolic cycle and then it'll drop back and we will do high intensity/strength type workouts on cruise.


Yeah that makes sense. Just be very aware I won't be pressing anything like the above next week. Far from it lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Just be very aware I won't be pressing anything like the above next week. Far from it lol.


What 50kg DBS and 2pl on bench?? Come on K I read your journal lol  too modest!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers K, I don't think it's particularly strong! I can dead and row but not a great presser compared to most I train with.
> 
> It's just what you're used to I guess, I've always been made to keep working up to the max volume possible over a period of time. This coincides now with high anabolic cycle and then it'll drop back and we will do high intensity/strength type workouts on cruise.


Certainly a dead man,though bb4 was on you i recall!!NEAR AS FOOK that was,left me for dust....the pair of you


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms;

Low pulley double arm cable curls

Hammer curls

Machine preacher curls to top of head

Rope pushdowns

Overhead extensions

Rev pushdowns

No massive weights just working on getting as much blood as possible in, using negatives, contractions and cables for max pump. Hammer curls were upto 30kg x8 with strict form which is decent for me.

Food is good even though a little effort to put away, first couple of meals with 100g carbs in are tough to get down! Workouts really good though ATM and with insulin in pump is noticeably painful!

Legs tonight again and then one more over the weekend.


----------



## Bad Alan

Quads and shoulders;

Front squats x 12 ss/ leg press x 20 both 3/4 constant tension reps

Walking lunges 25kg x 3 x 12

Smith presses drop set upto 120kg x 7, 80kg x 10 rp x 6

Lateral raises 15kg x 4 failure sets

Paused rep DB presses 30kg x 8,8,7

Rear delt pec deck x 20 ss/ machine presses x 8 did 3 working sets

Diet had been abit slack yesterday so good to get back in the gym and to it today. Workout was really good, had a poor session on quads earlier in the week so hit them again today. Little work but really filled them up and can tell I've trained them already!

Shoulders trained pain free too


----------



## Bad Alan

Popped 0.5ml of this in each delt before training too;



First time using mtren, IMPRESSED!


----------



## sxbarnes

Oh fuc-k will is on the mtren, cue freaky fcuker alert


----------



## Queenie

I enjoyed watching those squats  xx


----------



## Guest

Will would appreciate it if you would keep us informed about the apollo gear, may go back to using a ugl for a cycle or two.

Blends and cost mainly, being unemployed sucks!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Popped 0.5ml of this in each delt before training too;
> 
> View attachment 144939
> 
> 
> First time using mtren, IMPRESSED!


Haha! I'll be pinning the same tomorrow. How long before mate? 60 mins ish.....?


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Haha! I'll be pinning the same tomorrow. How long before mate? 60 mins ish.....?


60-90 mins as it's suspended in oil.

(Will's driving)


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> 60-90 mins as it's suspended in oil.
> 
> (Will's driving)


Cool, did the same with NP tbh and that seemed to be the best time


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Will would appreciate it if you would keep us informed about the apollo gear, may go back to using a ugl for a cycle or two.
> 
> Blends and cost mainly, being unemployed sucks!


Yeah he will do 

No problem with ugl gear at all. The pharma grade test is a pain in the **** purely based on the volume u have to inject.


----------



## Bad Alan

National chest day;

incline flyes -

20,25,30,35kg x 20,15,10,9(rp x 3)

Flat db -

35,40,45kg x 10,8,7

Hammer incline press -

2pl per side x 8,5 both sets one RP and one drop set after initial failure set

Pec deck 4 x 20 short rests

Medium grip bb press upto 85kg x 7

Cable crossovers ss/ flat press 4 x 20-10 reps

Diet all good again, nailed it with slin timings so pleased with that. Will weigh in at weekend and think it'll be a good one!

Workout was really enjoyable but felt done after just flyes  weights suffering with volume but hopefully packing some size on.


----------



## Bad Alan

The Apollo labs torrip was used again pre workout, I think the mtren must be helping with stamina through sessions as even though weights drop the aggression and drive is still there. Pleased with my first mtren test so far 

Started using a new labs anavar ATM too, heard a couple of good reviews and will start the other stuff if the var is upto par!


----------



## Queenie

And no mention of the awesome job I did, spotting u on bench. Well I never!! X


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> And no mention of the awesome job I did, spotting u on bench. Well I never!! X


Awesomeeeeeee spot, until the re-rack


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Awesomeeeeeee spot, until the re-rack


Not my fault u have gangly arms.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Not my fault u have gangly arms.


Like this....


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Like this....
> 
> View attachment 145015


Hahahahahah omg yes that's exactly him. Only with bigger biceps (obvs) and a grumpy face


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Hahahahahah omg yes that's exactly him. Only with bigger biceps (obvs) and a grumpy face


I thought the biceps were a real life representation?!


----------



## Sambuca

They are like my arms


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Like this....
> 
> View attachment 145015


It's these stupid bench racks are made for little hobbit bodybuilders


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> It's these stupid bench racks are made for little hobbit bodybuilders


Yeah yeah whatever Mr. tickle :lol:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Not my fault u have gangly arms.


I thought they were tenticles,but said nothing!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> I thought they were tenticles,but said nothing!


Haha cheeky sod!! No bad feelings though as your hugs are too good! Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Seeing as all the ribbing I recieved this morning for having gangly arms thought I'd show them some love in the hope they grow!

Biceps;

Rev bb curls 5x10 with 10secs rest between sets

Tri set;

Ez bar curl

Machine curls

Two handed cable curl - emphasising stretch

Final set here -






Triceps;

Reverse pushdowns 5x10 with 10secs rest between sets

Tri set;

Straight bar pushdown

Football bar press

Rope pushdowns

Final set here -






Too heavy on rope  was fried!

Diet easy today 350g carbs down already and two meals plus a snack to get in before bed. Will manage it no problem!

Workout was really good, enjoyed it which is rare for arm days


----------



## Bad Alan

And cheeky maxiRAW delivery today too 



Stocked up for the month!


----------



## Queenie

Loving those workouts 

And is some of that mine??  xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Loving those workouts
> 
> And is some of that mine??  xxx


Yes forgot to put @RXQueenie inspired 

Maybeeeeee! Xxx


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yes forgot to put @RXQueenie inspired
> 
> Maybeeeeee! Xxx


It's ok. You can WhatsApp me a naked front bicep pic to make up for it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh for fcuk sake you two lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh for fcuk sake you two lol.


He's 200 miles away, not in the same house or anything so this chat is allowed lol.

How's your lat after jab?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> He's 200 miles away, not in the same house or anything so this chat is allowed lol.
> 
> How's your lat after jab?


Ah ok let you off then lol. Ermmm, feels perfect!!!! Because I never jabbed em and pussied out


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> It's ok. You can WhatsApp me a naked front bicep pic to make up for it.


Deal  Kieran's just jealous as he wants in x


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok let you off then lol. Ermmm, feels perfect!!!! Because I never jabbed em and pussied out


Loser.

I'll do them 

Seriously u should!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Loser.
> 
> I'll do them
> 
> Seriously u should!


If you wasn't so far away I would be on my way for you to do them. It's the fact missus never done em and I havnt a clue that worries me. Front of lats feels real soft but more towards rear feels really hard.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Deal  Kieran's just jealous as he wants in x


Definitely caught me out there mate lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> If you wasn't so far away I would be on my way for you to do them. It's the fact missus never done em and I havnt a clue that worries me. Front of lats feels real soft but more towards rear feels really hard.


Jab in towards the centre of your body and stand with the arm of the lat being injected holding the opposite elbow. Easy!

I'll show you in person soon if you keep chickening out


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Jab in towards the centre of your body and stand with the arm of the lat being injected holding the opposite elbow. Easy!
> 
> I'll show you in person soon if you keep chickening out


I could do with a side on pic showing how far between the back of you and the front of you ya jab if that mates sense as like I saw at the back feels hard at the front feels soft and fatty lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> I could do with a side on pic showing how far between the back of you and the front of you ya jab if that mates sense as like I saw at the back feels hard at the front feels soft and fatty lol.


Literally bang in the middle


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> And cheeky maxiRAW delivery today too
> 
> View attachment 145040
> 
> 
> Stocked up for the month!


Drool, I so need to become a rep now I've so much time on my hands.

What goodies you got Will?


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Drool, I so need to become a rep now I've so much time on my hands.
> 
> What goodies you got Will?


Errrr me first lol!


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr me first lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Literally bang in the middle


Might give it a shot tonight but we will see. I get to the point of doing it and I just can't bring myself to do it. Wish I wasn't so petrified of needles.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Might give it a shot tonight but we will see. I get to the point of doing it and I just can't bring myself to do it. Wish I wasn't so petrified of needles.


Be brave! U know it's the best thing for u to do


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Drool, I so need to become a rep now I've so much time on my hands.
> 
> What goodies you got Will?


2 x 2.5kg choc orange whey

2 x strawberry whey

1 x Bcaa

Creatine

Beta alanine

Glutamine

Ultra carb

3 new tshirts too!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Be brave! U know it's the best thing for u to do


Yeah yeah I know. Lol. Fcuking useless I am.


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> 2 x 2.5kg choc orange whey
> 
> 2 x strawberry whey
> 
> 1 x Bcaa
> 
> Creatine
> 
> Beta alanine
> 
> Glutamine
> 
> Ultra carb
> 
> 3 new tshirts too!


Sexual!!


----------



## biglbs

Suprakill4 said:


> Might give it a shot tonight but we will see. I get to the point of doing it and I just can't bring myself to do it. Wish I wasn't so petrified of needles.


Fooking poof!


----------



## Suprakill4

biglbs said:


> Fooking poof!


I knew this was coming lol. If it was by choice mate I would agree I'm a pussy but my fear of needles it out of control and caused from having to have loads when I was ill as a nipper.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> It's ok. You can WhatsApp me a naked front bicep pic to make up for it.


Soppy fooker sent it to me......shall i forward it? Gad i got widescreen phone!!


----------



## biglbs

Suprakill4 said:


> I knew this was coming lol. If it was by choice mate I would agree I'm a pussy but my gear in needles it out of control and caused from having to have loads when I was ill as a nipper.


You took gear from needles as a kid....no wonder you live in fear!


----------



## Suprakill4

biglbs said:


> You took gear from needles as a kid....no wonder you live in fear!


Lol. I wish I did. I might look like I train then aha.


----------



## biglbs

I'm in a very naughty mood aren't i.?...lol


----------



## biglbs

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. I wish I did. I might look like I train then aha.


I think your doing just fine!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Soppy fooker sent it to me......shall i forward it? Gad i got widescreen phone!!


Hahaha. I think he's sent it to all and sundry!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha. I think he's sent it to all and sundry!!


But he needs to start shaking it.....not wringing it out,,,,jeaaaase!


----------



## Suprakill4

Well jabbing lats was a fcuking stupid idea. It's hurting a lot! And not a chance in hell I'm doing the other and everywhere else won't take the oil because my stupid body decides the muscles will all be too tight and I can't squeeze the oil in. 3 minutes to get 0.2ml in. Half dose today it is then. Thanks for the help the placing seemed fine, just hurt xos was moving loads when I breathe.


----------



## RowRow

Suprakill4 said:


> Well jabbing lats was a fcuking stupid idea. It's hurting a lot! And not a chance in hell I'm doing the other and everywhere else won't take the oil because my stupid body decides the muscles will all be too tight and I can't squeeze the oil in. 3 minutes to get 0.2ml in. Half dose today it is then. Thanks for the help the placing seemed fine, just hurt xos was moving loads when I breathe.


I used to jab Lats with slin pins, didn't feel it as much. Always went deep enough though.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Well jabbing lats was a fcuking stupid idea. It's hurting a lot! And not a chance in hell I'm doing the other and everywhere else won't take the oil because my stupid body decides the muscles will all be too tight and I can't squeeze the oil in. 3 minutes to get 0.2ml in. Half dose today it is then. Thanks for the help the placing seemed fine, just hurt xos was moving loads when I breathe.


Just work the delts you fanny...

Side and rear delts boom 6ml a delt 12ml a week easy.

Gluts 4ml each.

Quads 3-4ml each.

Tricep... Well your triceps 1/10ml each lol

Keep cycling it round.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Just work the delts you fanny...
> 
> Side and rear delts boom 6ml a delt 12ml a week easy.
> 
> Gluts 4ml each.
> 
> Quads 3-4ml each.
> 
> Tricep... Well your triceps 1/10ml each lol
> 
> Keep cycling it round.


I've tried. My delts the last two attempts she was pushing for 4 minutes and only got 0.2ml and that went in within 20 seconds. Just stops. Pulling pin out slightly, nope. Still the same. Think some major deep tissue work all over is needed now.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I've tried. My delts the last two attempts she was pushing for 4 minutes and only got 0.2ml and that went in within 20 seconds. Just stops. Pulling pin out slightly, nope. Still the same. Think some major deep tissue work all over is needed now.


Use a bigger gauge needle?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> I've tried. My delts the last two attempts she was pushing for 4 minutes and only got 0.2ml and that went in within 20 seconds. Just stops. Pulling pin out slightly, nope. Still the same. Think some major deep tissue work all over is needed now.


Rear delt?


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Rear delt?


Seconded !


----------



## sxbarnes

Thirded


----------



## Ben_Dover

Orals?


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Orals?


Nooooo!


----------



## bail

Suprakill4 said:


> I've tried. My delts the last two attempts she was pushing for 4 minutes and only got 0.2ml and that went in within 20 seconds. Just stops. Pulling pin out slightly, nope. Still the same. Think some major deep tissue work all over is needed now.


I have this problem literally get .5 ml in then the syringe just bursts,

Left qaud and left delt just doesn't work,


----------



## Suprakill4

bail said:


> I have this problem literally get .5 ml in then the syringe just bursts,
> 
> Left qaud and left delt just doesn't work,


Horrible aint it and I'm foam rolling loads and aint helping. WILL do you ever get this? Prob not as know you rotate loads of sites.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Horrible aint it and I'm foam rolling loads and aint helping. WILL do you ever get this? Prob not as know you rotate loads of sites.


He doesn't. And he doesn't inject in the same muscle within 5 days of it. Ever.


----------



## RowRow

RXQueenie said:


> He doesn't. And he doesn't inject in the same muscle within 5 days of it. Ever.


What sites does he use?


----------



## Queenie

RowRow said:


> What sites does he use?


Side & rear delts, triceps, biceps, lats, quads, glutes... oh and we are gonna do traps soon


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Side & rear delts, triceps, biceps, lats, quads, glutes... oh and we are gonna do traps soon


And pecs!


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> Side & rear delts, triceps, biceps, lats, quads, glutes... oh and we are gonna do traps soon


Only ever do gluts, quads, rear delts, odd tricep, odd bicep, very rare side delt...

Never pec, lats or traps...


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> Only ever do gluts, quads, rear delts, odd tricep, odd bicep, very rare side delt...
> 
> Never pec, lats or traps...


Pussy


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Side & rear delts, triceps, biceps, lats, quads, glutes... oh and we are gonna do traps soon


Hard bast4rd.


----------



## Guest

This cycle is the first time I've ever done anything but glutes.

Sadly the water based tren destroys wherever I put it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> This cycle is the first time I've ever done anything but glutes.
> 
> Sadly the water based tren destroys wherever I put it.


Pip wise? Who's mtren is it?


----------



## Guest

Androxine by AP Will.


----------



## TELBOR

I retract the Mr.Tickle picture :lol:

Arms look huge William....

Cùnt!


----------



## Jay.32

I only ever jab quads or delts


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Androxine by AP Will.


Proper gear  i find get quite bad pip off all AP products, bearable though as good quality!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> I retract the Mr.Tickle picture :lol:
> 
> Arms look huge William....
> 
> Cùnt!


They're still lanky arms lol just not quite as noodle like as Mr Tickle


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Use a bigger gauge needle?


Get the greens out!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Get the greens out!


I don't mind using these tbh, don't have to force oil through them as hard. Wouldn't do arms with them though!


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> I don't mind using these tbh, don't have to force oil through them as hard. Wouldn't do arms with them though!


I use greens for delts quads and glutes, zero hassle.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> I use greens for delts quads and glutes, zero hassle.


Greens....

May as well use a harpoon!!

:lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Jay.32 said:


> I only ever jab quads or delts


Quads for me, I like to use 2 hands and can't seem to reach my right butt cheek properly.

I'll be ****ed if I ever use short esters


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I don't mind using these tbh, don't have to force oil through them as hard. Wouldn't do arms with them though!


These the ones we used the other day? x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> These the ones we used the other day? x


Sure is  x


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Tbar chest supported row 4 sets upto 80kg x 10,7

Bb rows (strict form) 90kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

Db rows 4 sets upto 55kg x 10,9

Vbar pulldowns 4 sets 20,15,12,10

Had an upper back injury so just got in to do as much as I could, worked out well but full contractions and stretch positions were impossible!

Diet has been really good again, fell down outside the gym tonight with the wet weather though. Have landed on my elbow hard, pleased to work through as much as I did but in agony now lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Meal 3 (same as meal 2) chased with 4iu insulin;



Good job appetite is up!

Injures galore so no training today hopefully be able to hit it tomorrow.


----------



## liam0810

Nowt wrong with green pins, i prefer them. Although i used ornages in my triceps last night and am now in agony!

lunch looks good! I'm still struggling with sweet potatoes but i have progressed from wretching when i eat them!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Meal 3 (same as meal 2) chased with 4iu insulin;
> 
> View attachment 145175
> 
> 
> Good job appetite is up!
> 
> Injures galore so no training today hopefully be able to hit it tomorrow.


Insulin chaser :lol:

Looks nice mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Nowt wrong with green pins, i prefer them. Although i used ornages in my triceps last night and am now in agony!
> 
> lunch looks good! I'm still struggling with sweet potatoes but i have progressed from wretching when i eat them!


Started tri's last week, all good 

Greens.... Mentalist!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Meal 3 (same as meal 2) chased with 4iu insulin;
> 
> View attachment 145175
> 
> 
> Good job appetite is up!
> 
> Injures galore so no training today hopefully be able to hit it tomorrow.


That actually looks nice and I ****ing hate sweet potato, how do you cook the wedges? Boil then oven?


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> That actually looks nice and I ****ing hate sweet potato, how do you cook the wedges? Boil then oven?


No. Just oven... with salt, pepper and/or paprika.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Started tri's last week, all good
> 
> Greens.... Mentalist!!


its frst time i've done them in ages! Won't be doing it again in a hurry!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Nowt wrong with green pins, i prefer them. Although i used ornages in my triceps last night and am now in agony!
> 
> lunch looks good! I'm still struggling with sweet potatoes but i have progressed from wretching when i eat them!


Which gear? Usually find tris ok!


----------



## TELBOR

Ben_Dover said:


> That actually looks nice and I ****ing hate sweet potato, how do you cook the wedges? Boil then oven?


As Q just said, dead easy!

Chop spuds into wedges, bowl, evoo, salt and pepper and anything else seasoning wise.

30 mins oven sweet spuds

45 mins oven white spuds

BOOM!!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> its frst time i've done them in ages! Won't be doing it again in a hurry!


Really that bad?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Which gear? Usually find tris ok!


i missed a jab on Tuesday so doubled up. So it was NPP, tren a and t400. Had 1.0ml between them as had another 3ml in another barrel which went in my pert, hairy bum. Bum is tender but i jabbed the little tri heads and fcuk its sore. I cant tense my frigging biceps!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Really that bad?


Yes mate, but please realise i do not do pain well!


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> No. Just oven... with salt, pepper and/or paprika.


Gas mark 7, 30mins?


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Gas mark 7, 30mins?


Would have no idea on gas. We put them on 200... and depends how u like them. Between 30-40 is usually enough.


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> Would have no idea on gas. We put them on 200... and depends how u like them. Between 30-40 is usually enough.


I like them less well done than the one's he cooked for you last week :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> I like them less well done than the one's he cooked for you last week :lol:


I cooked them. And I like them like that... meat = rare, veg = chargrilled!


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> fell down outside the gym tonight with the wet weather though. Have landed on my elbow hard, pleased to work through as much as I did but in agony now lol.


Sorry mate but that made me crack up! Literally made me lol! Love seeing people slip like that haha!

Hope your elbows ok though!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Sorry mate but that made me crack up! Literally made me lol! Love seeing people slip like that haha!
> 
> Hope your elbows ok though!


Your a cúnt.... But I do love seeing people fall over too


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Sorry mate but that made me crack up! Literally made me lol! Love seeing people slip like that haha!
> 
> Hope your elbows ok though!


Everyone does mate lol! but no it's ****ed, swollen, bruised and got cuts just from straight impact. Did land nearly 17stone directly on it though as was clean off floor  my good shoulder that's on that side is more worrying as it's painful doing nothing.

Will be right in a few days hopefully!


----------



## sxbarnes

A mate tripped me up last month. Landed on my dodgy shoulder.its now at its strongest since last March. Probably what it needed.

Hopefully It ll heal quick will


----------



## Bad Alan

Delts;

Behind neck hammer press, worked upto 3pl per side x 7 then drops to failure with 2.5,2,1 pl per side

Db presses 35kg x 10,10,8,7

Side laterals 4 sets to failure x 15kg DBS plus partials

Rear delts 4 sets to failure x 12.5kg DBS plus partials

Deadstop machine presses 4x10-20

Cable side laterals 3,2,1pl each side reps to failure

Trained at fitz gym today with @RXQueenie that's recently opened, new gym and is kitted out really well with brand new plates too. Will be heading back I'm sure. Good workout considering all the injuries and pushed through the aches lol 

Spent now and just time to chill.


----------



## Bad Alan

Off to train legs in an hour  looking forward to it. Just putting my third light snack for the day down with pre workout orals;



Will be followed by insulin pre workout with the usual 30g bcaa and fast carbs!


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Off to train legs in an hour  looking forward to it. Just putting my third light snack for the day down with pre workout orals;
> 
> View attachment 145381
> 
> 
> Will be followed by insulin pre workout with the usual 30g bcaa and fast carbs!


Looks good! You have pineapple with big meals too? For the bromelain I guess?

Btw - do you feel sleepy after larger PWO slin shot?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Off to train legs in an hour  looking forward to it. Just putting my third light snack for the day down with pre workout orals;
> 
> View attachment 145381
> 
> 
> Will be followed by insulin pre workout with the usual 30g bcaa and fast carbs!


Is that 2 jackets and half a pineapple?


----------



## Queenie

ah24 said:


> Looks good! You have pineapple with big meals too? For the bromelain I guess?
> 
> Btw - do you feel sleepy after larger PWO slin shot?


Yup he does! I have to keep him awake! 



Ben_Dover said:


> Is that 2 jackets and half a pineapple?


500g white potato, 250g pineapple.


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> 500g white potato, 250g pineapple.


Christ, I wouldn't be able to move after that


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Christ, I wouldn't be able to move after that


3 of those ****ers a day lol  2 shake and granola meals, 2 meat and 250g sweet potato meals. All topped with walnuts, Evoo etc.

Pain in the ass ATM trying to break weight barrier. Have done abit weighing about 17stone give or take a pound.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> 3 of those ****ers a day lol  2 shake and granola meals, 2 meat and 250g sweet potato meals. All topped with walnuts, Evoo etc.
> 
> Pain in the ass ATM trying to break weight barrier. Have done abit weighing about 17stone give or take a pound.


How many cals a day you aiming for?


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> How many cals a day you aiming for?


480 protein

560 carbs

100 fats

So it's about 4900-5000.

Always keep fats moderate to low-ish when on cycle with insulin and high anabolics, push carbs up.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> 480 protein
> 
> 560 carbs
> 
> 100 fats
> 
> So it's about 4900-5000.
> 
> Always keep fats moderate to low-ish when on cycle with insulin and high anabolics, push carbs up.


Have you mention your AAS in here? Don't remember seeing it...


----------



## Chelsea

Ben_Dover said:


> Have you mention your AAS in here? Don't remember seeing it...


By the looks of him id say.......30mg Dbol per day


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> By the looks of him id say.......30mg Dbol per day


40mg at a push :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ben_Dover said:


> Have you mention your AAS in here? Don't remember seeing it...


He is natty mate,just good nutrition


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Have you mention your AAS in here? Don't remember seeing it...


Not doses but;

T400

Npp / test prop

Anavar

Gh & insulin

Only 1 week left of this, then into cruise with gh still in.


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Not doses but;
> 
> T400
> 
> Npp / test prop
> 
> Anavar
> 
> Gh & insulin
> 
> Only 1 week left of this, then into cruise with gh still in.


Rip240 & Torrip 

Junkie! You disgust me :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Rip240 & Torrip
> 
> Junkie! You disgust me :lol:


Both out now, this last phase is the above. Was thankful as tren never really puts a lot of weight on me tbh!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Both out now, this last phase is the above. Was thankful as tren never really puts a lot of weight on me tbh!


Snap! Weight doesn't budge for me on tren.

NPP next, first time so see what happens!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Both out now, this last phase is the above. Was thankful as tren never really puts a lot of weight on me tbh!


Really? My body loves Tren......maybe it needs a real man to accept it and grow 

Im gonna do some pics tonight, I genuinely looked at my legs in the mirror this morning and saw noticeable improvement, training them tonight too.

You just doing the Leeds show this year and that's it?


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Snap! Weight doesn't budge for me on tren.
> 
> NPP next, first time so see what happens!


Yea it's much better for weight gain purposes, can't beat tren for a shape and strength changer though!


----------



## Sambuca

Hi will hope all is going well haven't had much chance to read anything lol :-(


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Really? My body loves Tren......maybe it needs a real man to accept it and grow
> 
> Im gonna do some pics tonight, I genuinely looked at my legs in the mirror this morning and saw noticeable improvement, training them tonight too.
> 
> You just doing the Leeds show this year and that's it?


Look forward to it.....


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it's much better for weight gain purposes, can't beat tren for a shape and strength changer though!


Well I'll be doing it end of March so I may grow a little lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Really? My body loves Tren......maybe it needs a real man to accept it and grow
> 
> Im gonna do some pics tonight, I genuinely looked at my legs in the mirror this morning and saw noticeable improvement, training them tonight too.
> 
> You just doing the Leeds show this year and that's it?


My body hates all gear lol, makes me Ill for days after jabs!

Do them pre workout as you'll blur your cuts/lines with pumped. I would keep them hidden personally 

Yea just the Leeds show mate! Gives plenty of time to make changes. You thinking of leaving competing this year now due to holiday?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Well I'll be doing it end of March so I may grow a little lol


About time.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> My body hates all gear lol, makes me Ill for days after jabs!
> 
> Do them pre workout as you'll blur your cuts/lines with pumped. I would keep them hidden personally
> 
> Yea just the Leeds show mate! Gives plenty of time to make changes. You thinking of leaving competing this year now due to holiday?


Really? That's odd! Is it the dose maybe or is it just all gear?

I might do the November show - Star of Tomorrow as that might just about sit right time wise with the holiday as we go away on the 1st Aug for 2 weeks. Maybe start cardio and diet late July so I have a head start, if not then Portsmouth April 2015, got some good guys at my gym and they would help me the whole way especially the British Champ.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Really? That's odd! Is it the dose maybe or is it just all gear?
> 
> I might do the November show - Star of Tomorrow as that might just about sit right time wise with the holiday as we go away on the 1st Aug for 2 weeks. Maybe start cardio and diet late July so I have a head start, if not then Portsmouth April 2015, got some good guys at my gym and they would help me the whole way especially the British Champ.


William will be doing the Portsmouth show next year too


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> William will be doing the Portsmouth show next year too


Really? They got a midget bb class now? 

Have to do a night out!!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Really? They got a midget bb class now?
> 
> Have to do a night out!!


Midget?

There's like 2 inches height difference between u!!

We can go for food. Mountains of...


----------



## biglbs

Tell you what i have just had two and a half weeks of Tren A.never again,i feel very depressed and tired.

Thing is i get no problems on Trem Hex over 3 to 6 weeks,at approx 150mg every 4 days,but it works the same as tren A at 500mg per week,go figure,i love my Parabolan


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> William will be doing the Portsmouth show next year too


Yay I'll be there for that


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Yay I'll be there for that


Are u going this year?


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> Are u going this year?


Not sure, never been before. Anyone there we know?


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Not sure, never been before. Anyone there we know?


Yea mate me and Claire  loads from the gym compete at this show, well looking forward to it!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Yea mate me and Claire  loads from the gym compete at this show, well looking forward to it!


What's the date? Might join you both :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Tell you what i have just had two and a half weeks of Tren A.never again,i feel very depressed and tired.
> 
> Thing is i get no problems on Trem Hex over 3 to 6 weeks,at approx 150mg every 4 days,but it works the same as tren A at 500mg per week,go figure,i love my Parabolan


Never tried it mate! I like tren for strength/dieting phases but don't personally find it as effective as npp. Kills my appetite/gives acid reflux too.

Does make you lethargic for sure, was worth a go though no doubt? Least uouve know what to stick to in future!


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> What's the date? Might join you both :thumb:


Sunday the 27th April pal


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> What's the date? Might join you both :thumb:


27th April


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Sunday the 27th April pal


Should be fine, never do anything on Sundays anyway. When do tickets go on sale? You might have to remind me when you get yours, my memory is shocking


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day!

Leg extensions - worked upto 8rm then triple RP on that

45 degree leg press, close narrow stance - 440,480kg x 10,10

Hack squats 3/4 constant tension reps - 1,2,2.5,3pl per side x 15 (had to break twice on last set at the top to reach reps)

Hamstring curls lying - 4 sets upto 6rm and partials

Prone hamstring curls 3 sets 20-10 reps

Front squats, constant tension reps - 80kg x 12,9

Seated calf raise 2pl x 5 x 20-10 short rests

Really good workout this afternoon and 6 hours later legs still burning


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Never tried it mate! I like tren for strength/dieting phases but don't personally find it as effective as npp. Kills my appetite/gives acid reflux too.
> 
> Does make you lethargic for sure, was worth a go though no doubt? Least uouve know what to stick to in future!


Exactly that mate,Npp is on my list ,even though it is said to last longer than we are told,i love Deca so .....


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Exactly that mate,Npp is on my list ,even though it is said to last longer than we are told,i love Deca so .....


Yea it maybe slower to clear from receptors? I know deca detection is an age! Good for the aches and pains too ey!!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Midget?
> 
> There's like 2 inches height difference between u!!
> 
> We can go for food. Mountains of...


But as every girl says....."its those extra inches that really count" :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> But as every girl says....."its those extra inches that really count" :lol:


I thought size didn't matter  well in that area! I make up for it having a 5min recharge time and a magic tongue! oh and I'm well practiced in the art of shibari 

But Phil seriously I'm not short!!!! Haha


----------



## Jay.32

Its not how big your pencil is!!! Its how you write your name!!! and my handwriting is sh!t hot :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I thought size didn't matter  well in that area! I make up for it having a 5min recharge time and a magic tongue! oh and I'm well practiced in the art of shibari
> 
> But Phil seriously I'm not short!!!! Haha


 :lol:

Im a blackbelt in Clitarate 

Short to me is under 6ft :001_tt2:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Im a blackbelt in Clitarate
> 
> Short to me is under 6ft :001_tt2:


Well I'm 5ft 11.6 inches so clutching at straws I'm 6ft lol  or with my stage heels on I'm well over!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Well I'm 5ft 11.6 inches so clutching at straws I'm 6ft lol  or with my stage heels on I'm well over!


 :lol: picsornostageheels


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Pec deck 15,12,10 triple rp on last set

Incline db press upto 47.5kg x 7

Incline smith press upto 110kg x 9 rp 3

Cable crossover 4x20 short rests

Med grip paused bb press upto 100kg x 6,4

Machine press ss/ straight arm flyes 4 sets 10+10 reps

Tired today after driving back up north but straight to the gym for training! Not been feeling great and appetite down but food has been spot on again, seeing good progress now. Liking the higher volume sessions


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> 27th April


Just found out my mate is competing, (he qualified for Brits last year) so I'll definitely be there with you 2 lovebirds if I'm invited


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders!

Seated side laterals 4 sets 15-10 reps, drop set last set

Paused db presses ss/ rear delt flyes 3 sets 12-8 reps

Standing bb press 3 sets 6-8 reps

Machine presses;

1 rest pause set

1 drop set

1 high rep finisher set with partials

Enjoyed this today, arms and back to hit over the weekend! Couple meals down today but will be back on it tomorrow!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders!
> 
> Seated side laterals 4 sets 15-10 reps, drop set last set
> 
> Paused db presses ss/ rear delt flyes 3 sets 12-8 reps
> 
> Standing bb press 3 sets 6-8 reps
> 
> Machine presses;
> 
> 1 rest pause set
> 
> 1 drop set
> 
> 1 high rep finisher set with partials
> 
> Enjoyed this today, arms and back to hit over the weekend! Couple meals down today but will be back on it tomorrow!


What split you doing mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> What split you doing mate?


5 x per week - every body part separately except extra hamstring work is added on any day when they are fresh


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Inverted rows @ 108.5kg bodyweight 3 failure sets

Db rows; 40,50kg x 20 then one quad drop set of 50,40,32,25kg x 13 reps first set failure each after (20% drops)

Close grip pulldowns ss/ straight arm pushdowns 3 sets 12-15 reps

Deadlifts worked upto 170,180kg x 6 - was already so ****ed

Trained with Claire so did @ah24 's set up, had a really good workout  liked the inverted rows tbf, can really feel them and good to go beyond failure still with partials.

Food is behind but will make it up over the day, shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Suprakill4

108.5kg bodyweight. Fcukin hell mate awesome work. Gotta be the most consistant person on here that j know of. Never ever hear you say you've had a very bad session or missed your meals quota.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> 108.5kg bodyweight. Fcukin hell mate awesome work. Gotta be the most consistant person on here that j know of. Never ever hear you say you've had a very bad session or missed your meals quota.


Cheers K.

I honestly don't really remember the last time I had one tbh, remember I had a borderline **** one last month but just hammered loads of leg press sets out at the end to make up for it  always just try get something out of them, even when feeling crap!

Meals - I'm a fatty, no other excuse


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers K.
> 
> I honestly don't really remember the last time I had one tbh, remember I had a borderline **** one last month but just hammered loads of leg press sets out at the end to make up for it  always just try get something out of them, even when feeling crap!
> 
> Meals - I'm a fatty, no other excuse


Well reading your journal it's extremely each to see why you constantly progress consistently. I wish I could stick to it like you do just fcuking illness stops me all the time aswel as injuries and utterly pathetic appetite.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Well reading your journal it's extremely each to see why you constantly progress consistently. I wish I could stick to it like you do just fcuking illness stops me all the time aswel as injuries and utterly pathetic appetite.


Glad this is noticeable to other people. He really doesnt deviate and his head is ALWAYS in the right place. I think it's awesome.

However, we bought a puppy 










He's the size of Wills hand


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Glad this is noticeable to other people. He really doesnt deviate and his head is ALWAYS in the right place. I think it's awesome.
> 
> However, we bought a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the size of Wills hand


Only takes his progress pics to see that

Hahahaha WTf that's awesome!!!!

You living together now? How long been together??


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Only takes his progress pics to see that
> 
> Hahahaha WTf that's awesome!!!!
> 
> You living together now? How long been together??


I tell him that too but it's not as good coming from me lol.

Yeah we are. Couldn't be 250 miles away from each other anymore....

... and no more soppiness from me ffs!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I tell him that too but it's not as good coming from me lol.
> 
> Yeah we are. Couldn't be 250 miles away from each other anymore....
> 
> ... and no more soppiness from me ffs!!


Ah cool!

No more soppiness. Shut up lol. Your the sopiest cvnts I've ever seen lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah cool!
> 
> No more soppiness. Shut up lol. Your the sopiest cvnts I've ever seen lol!


Yea I can't promise that


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I can't promise that


Your in the honeymoon period still. Give it a few months and you'll be fcuking grating on each other lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Your in the honeymoon period still. Give it a few months and you'll be fcuking grating on each other lol.


There's a honeymoon period?? Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> There's a honeymoon period?? Lol


Yes it's that period where you don't notice all the flaws each other have, blinded by having someone new then BANG, all the floors become apparent, the bickering starts and all intimacy fcuks off out the window lol.


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes it's that period where you don't notice all the flaws each other have, blinded by having someone new then BANG, all the floors become apparent, the bickering starts and all intimacy fcuks off out the window lol.


Kieron you passion killing love 'o' phobe.


----------



## Suprakill4

Spawn of Haney said:


> Kieron you passion killing love 'o' phobe.


Lol. It's true and you know it. The only question is of time and how long it takes for the honeymoon period to end.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. It's true and you know it. The only question is of time and how long it takes for the honeymoon period to end.


It comes and goes...

Usually tren related in my case...

Im off all sups and not used tren since the Brits (and once more after) and Im as in love with Sarah now as i ever have been and this is 10yrs down the line.

If id never have used tren it would have been a constant honeymoon so far... Still smash the life out of each other EVERY chance we get and love spending all day together even tho its not that often we can.

Still tell each other how much we love each other on a daily basis and it is every day.

Depends if your with the right person or not really... My mum n dad are still like this 27yrs down the line.

Im a very soft loving person tho (with misses and Son at least) and so is Sarah.

You... Hmm... Not so much... Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> It comes and goes...
> 
> Usually tren related in my case...
> 
> Im off all sups and not used tren since the Brits (and once more after) and Im as in love with Sarah now as i ever have been and this is 10yrs down the line.
> 
> If id never have used tren it would have been a constant honeymoon so far... Still smash the life out of each other EVERY chance we get and love spending all day together even tho its not that often we can.
> 
> Still tell each other how much we love each other on a daily basis and it is every day.
> 
> Depends if your with the right person or not really... My mum n dad are still like this 27yrs down the line.
> 
> Im a very soft loving person tho (with misses and Son at least) and so is Sarah.
> 
> You... Hmm... Not so much... Lol


Ffs you absolute soppy cvnt lol!! Yeah I know mate I don't really like anyone so loving someone is a big stretch lol.


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> It comes and goes...
> 
> Usually tren related in my case...
> 
> Im off all sups and not used tren since the Brits (and once more after) and Im as in love with Sarah now as i ever have been and this is 10yrs down the line.
> 
> If id never have used tren it would have been a constant honeymoon so far... Still smash the life out of each other EVERY chance we get and love spending all day together even tho its not that often we can.
> 
> Still tell each other how much we love each other on a daily basis and it is every day.
> 
> Depends if your with the right person or not really... My mum n dad are still like this 27yrs down the line.
> 
> Im a very soft loving person tho (with misses and Son at least) and so is Sarah.
> 
> You... Hmm... Not so much... Lol


All of u are such soppy gits!!

Except kieran 

But that makes for a nice read. We know we are perfect for each other and because of our personalities, I can't imagine being any other way.

Now ffs we need some training in here! Legs for me and arms for Will!! See u on the flip side


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Ffs you absolute soppy cvnt lol!! Yeah I know mate I don't really like anyone so loving someone is a big stretch lol.


What about me?

I know you love me


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> What about me?
> 
> I know you love me


Hmmmm I think it's more of a tolerate you rather than love you..... Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sunday gun day!

Rope pushdowns 20,15,12,10reps

Hammer curls upto 35kg x 7

Ez bar tri ext upto 65kg x 6 + forcedreps

Straight bb curls 3 sets with 50kg + partials

Rev pushdowns ss/ palms up db curl 3 sets 20-12reps

L extensions ss/ ez bar rev curls 2 sets 12-15reps

Hate arms days but they need some TLC, was a really good workout! Foods easy so far today  been a great week training and diet wise!


----------



## reza85

What breed is he mate


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> What breed is he mate


Jack Russell mate! Little ****er won't wake up despite how much we are sat prodding him


----------



## reza85

Lol I've never seen them tan bf cute little

Puppy


----------



## Queenie

reza85 said:


> Lol I've never seen them tan bf cute little
> 
> Puppy


Neither have we. There was a black and tan one in the litter and two tri colour ones. Our one is the cutest though obviously


----------



## big_jim_87

reza85 said:


> Lol I've never seen them tan bf cute little
> 
> Puppy


My cousin had one very sim yrs ago...

Lovely little thing it was but went missing while still a pup... They thought it was the bin men for some reason... Typical scowser's lol

They called him toffee because they are scummy Everton supporters... Other wise its a nice name lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Jack Russell mate! Little ****er won't wake up despite how much we are sat prodding him
> 
> View attachment 145714


Looks like an awesome little dude

The breed are so playful... You'll have your hands full there in a few months lol


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> My cousin had one very sim yrs ago...
> 
> Lovely little thing it was but went missing while still a pup... They thought it was the bin men for some reason... Typical scowser's lol
> 
> They called him toffee because they are scummy Everton supporters... Other wise its a nice name lol.


We called him Bane


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Jack Russell mate! Little ****er won't wake up despite how much we are sat prodding him
> 
> View attachment 145714


Cutest little pup ever!


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Looks like an awesome little dude
> 
> The breed are so playful... You'll have your hands full there in a few months lol


Always had them growing up, really love their energy and how they think they're the biggest dog in any room  the one mums got now used to beat the hell out of our ridgeback lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> We called him Bane


Lol!

Awesome!


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Always had them growing up, really love their energy and how they think they're the biggest dog in any room  the one mums got now used to beat the hell out of our ridgeback lol.


At least you know what your letting your self in for lol

Yea I love the balls on a jack (not there testicles there bottle lol) as they really will have a good go at any thing!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Incline hammer press - upto 3pl per side x 7 rp x 2

Pec deck 4 sets 20,15,10,10

Inc db presses upto 45kg x 8,7

Cable crossover 4 x 20 short rests

Med grip bb press each rep paused at bottom 2 sets 100kg x 8,7

Cable crossover contraction held ss/ machine press 4 sets 10 reps then 20 reps

Great workout apart from in constant discomfort with shoulder/elbow/wrist pain. Legs tomorrow! Looking forward to that


----------



## Galaxy

Well mate, hows things lately? Still seem to be smashing training as usual!

Notice your under the thumb already Pmsl 

Awesome little pup


----------



## reza85

@Bad Alan


----------



## reza85

Need ur in out mate

Currently on test tren and mast prop I'm

On last 4/5 weeks of my bulk,

I'm thinking to changing to winstrol 100mlg

Tren 800mlg

And mast 600mlg for the last 4 weeks to lean out slightly and also recomp

Weight currently at 94kg so hopping to be around the same

But leaner and tighter ?

Thoughts please big man


----------



## Queenie

Galaxy said:


> Well mate, hows things lately? Still seem to be smashing training as usual!
> 
> Notice your under the thumb already Pmsl
> 
> Awesome little pup


It's not me that has him under the thumb... although he did carry my leopard print bag all around London yesterday 

That puppy rules him. No lie!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Well mate, hows things lately? Still seem to be smashing training as usual!
> 
> Notice your under the thumb already Pmsl
> 
> Awesome little pup


Hi mate 

Really good thanks! Upto 17stone now finally, has taken a lot of food and putting some chunk on (not happy about lol!) but needed doing. Still a lot of time before prep so will keep pushing on, new weight target of 114kg whilst cruising has been set now before diet!

Training is always fine , enjoy the sessions and never leave without getting something out of it 

Haha he's ace although little ****er last night as wouldn't stop crying so slept on sofa with him, constant for 3 hours!

How you going?


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Need ur in out mate
> 
> Currently on test tren and mast prop I'm
> 
> On last 4/5 weeks of my bulk,
> 
> I'm thinking to changing to winstrol 100mlg
> 
> Tren 800mlg
> 
> And mast 600mlg for the last 4 weeks to lean out slightly and also recomp
> 
> Weight currently at 94kg so hopping to be around the same
> 
> But leaner and tighter ?
> 
> Thoughts please big man


What ratio ttm you on now? Any other ped's/hormones in?


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Really good thanks! Upto 17stone now finally, has taken a lot of food and putting some chunk on (not happy about lol!) but needed doing. Still a lot of time before prep so will keep pushing on, new weight target of 114kg whilst cruising has been set now before diet!
> 
> Training is always fine , enjoy the sessions and never leave without getting something out of it
> 
> Haha he's ace although little ****er last night as wouldn't stop crying so slept on sofa with him, constant for 3 hours!
> 
> How you going?


17stone mate, nice one!! Always good to hit a milestone :beer:

You cruising now then?


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> What ratio ttm you on now? Any other ped's/hormones in?


800test

600tren

300mast as I'm useing mast prop that's all I had lol

And adex 1mlg eod


----------



## reza85

Mate if his crying get him a large stuffed toy and a hot water bottle his just missing his siblings and mum


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Really good thanks! Upto 17stone now finally, has taken a lot of food and putting some chunk on (not happy about lol!) but needed doing. Still a lot of time before prep so will keep pushing on, new weight target of 114kg whilst cruising has been set now before diet!
> 
> Training is always fine , enjoy the sessions and never leave without getting something out of it
> 
> Haha he's ace although little ****er last night as wouldn't stop crying so slept on sofa with him, constant for 3 hours!
> 
> How you going?


17 stone, nice weight there mate, bet its not easy breaking that kind of weight! lol How many weeks now till prep starts?

lol, got a lab pup there last sept and was exactly the same, little sh1t would cry for hrs on end lol Give it a few weeks, LOOOONG few weeks and he'll settle in 

Good now myself, still pushing for size as always


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> 17stone mate, nice one!! Always good to hit a milestone :beer:
> 
> You cruising now then?


Low dose yea with insulin still in for one more week, won't blast for a little while again! Got new training starting next week as always hit lower volume strength stuff on cruise.

I'm same as you always do good on cruises, more as don't feel constantly like crap like I do on gear!


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Mate if his crying get him a large stuffed toy and a hot water bottle his just missing his siblings and mum


He just wants to ****ing play lol, need to tire him out before bed I think! He has the other dog and a massive fur cushion so he's fine with that.

Will pm you re gear


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Low dose yea with insulin still in for one more week, won't blast for a little while again! Got new training starting next week as always hit lower volume strength stuff on cruise.
> 
> I'm same as you always do good on cruises, more as don't feel constantly like crap like I do on gear!


I feel awesome on gear, apart from Tren making me feel like I have constant flem at the back of my throat, shame you feel so rubbish mate, is it maybe coz of dose or do you feel like that regardless?

How long we talking for the next blast and what were the end gains of this one weight wise and lifts and stuff?


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> 17 stone, nice weight there mate, bet its not easy breaking that kind of weight! lol How many weeks now till prep starts?
> 
> lol, got a lab pup there last sept and was exactly the same, little sh1t would cry for hrs on end lol Give it a few weeks, LOOOONG few weeks and he'll settle in
> 
> Good now myself, still pushing for size as always


I'm starting end of June I reckon as want a long prep still, prefer the go slow approach to fat loss! So 4 months left  it's hard for me as hate being out of shape! Hopefully weight gain will be abit easier now pushed through that barrier, usually goes in spurts.

Yep they're stubborn little gits too but he won't get the better of me lol!


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> He just wants to ****ing play lol, need to tire him out before bed I think! He has the other dog and a massive fur cushion so he's fine with that.
> 
> Will pm you re gear


Lol buy him in mini treadmill


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I feel awesome on gear, apart from Tren making me feel like I have constant flem at the back of my throat, shame you feel so rubbish mate, is it maybe coz of dose or do you feel like that regardless?
> 
> How long we talking for the next blast and what were the end gains of this one weight wise and lifts and stuff?


This one was 1.8g gear total per week ATM which I don't think is excessive! More about the gh, slin and food.

5 weeks total and up 6.5kg so far, volume training so been pushing sets higher each week. PBS will be tracked and tested during cruise time, nothing massively notable on big lifts with using a lot of pre exhaust. Have hit a 540kg leg press for 9 and using progressively heavier DBS but no all time PBS really. That's next training block.

16 weeks left so 6-8 weeks off then one blast then another short cruise till prep id have thought!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> This one was 1.8g gear total per week ATM which I don't think is excessive! More about the gh, slin and food.
> 
> 5 weeks total and up 6.5kg so far, volume training so been pushing sets higher each week. PBS will be tracked and tested during cruise time, nothing massively notable on big lifts with using a lot of pre exhaust. Have hit a 540kg leg press for 9 and using progressively heavier DBS but no all time PBS really. That's next training block.
> 
> 16 weeks left so 6-8 weeks off then one blast then another short cruise till prep id have thought!


That's a huge increase mate!! I love volume training personally, I reckon you should keep it like that in your cruise.

Just to confirm.....you were only on this blast 5 weeks?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> That's a huge increase mate!! I love volume training personally, I reckon you should keep it like that in your cruise.
> 
> Just to confirm.....you were only on this blast 5 weeks?


Always flip training mate, just usual periodisation. Prefer the compound heavy stuff tbf!

This time yea, think we spoke during a high test 2 weeker las time? Now that was bad for sides lol


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Always flip training mate, just usual periodisation. Prefer the compound heavy stuff tbf!
> 
> This time yea, think we spoke during a high test 2 weeker las time? Now that was bad for sides lol


You see its weird because I literally never do, I keep to the same basic movements and reps, not to say that's the right way to go but I feel it is for me, high reps and high volume is definitely something I respond really well to but lets face it who doesn't enjoy heavy compound stuff 

Bloody hell was that only 2 weeks that time? Im struggling to keep up! I can imagine that cycle however short was a bit tricky for sides.....was one of the sides constant erections? :lol:

When are you and Q coming down again?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> You see its weird because I literally never do, I keep to the same basic movements and reps, not to say that's the right way to go but I feel it is for me, high reps and high volume is definitely something I respond really well to but lets face it who doesn't enjoy heavy compound stuff
> 
> Bloody hell was that only 2 weeks that time? Im struggling to keep up! I can imagine that cycle however short was a bit tricky for sides.....was one of the sides constant erections? :lol:
> 
> When are you and Q coming down again?


You have to remember you were blur for this iron game, I'm a proper genetic retard lol!

Yea 2 weeks mate, I never get that as a side tbh but then my erection quality is always outstanding 

Not next weekend but the one after mate if your free still!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> You have to remember you were blur for this iron game, I'm a proper genetic retard lol!
> 
> Yea 2 weeks mate, I never get that as a side tbh but then my erection quality is always outstanding
> 
> Not next weekend but the one after mate if your free still!


"Erection quality" made me lol at my desk you tw4t :lol:

I imagine you were supposed to write "built" not blur......but you are correct haha. I wouldn't say genetic retard mate.......that's just what we call Northern down here :lol:

My schedule is clearer than the glass meth Heisenberg made on his first cook for you bitches 

Sat is usually arms day for me, if you suggest doing legs on a Saturday then I will tell the gym owners that you are coming to the gym to push fake gear and have you banned


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> "Erection quality" made me lol at my desk you tw4t :lol:
> 
> I imagine you were supposed to write "built" not blur......but you are correct haha. I wouldn't say genetic retard mate.......that's just what we call Northern down here :lol:
> 
> My schedule is clearer than the glass meth Heisenberg made on his first cook for you bitches
> 
> Sat is usually arms day for me, if you suggest doing legs on a Saturday then I will tell the gym owners that you are coming to the gym to push fake gear and have you banned


Haha yes built!

You'll be getting a full on northern embrace for that cheek you git  I'll leave you to stew thinking on what horrors await you!

Awesome, arms is fine with me as they need some tlc lol. I wouldn't want to hurt you too much on leg day, me and @RXQueenie may have wicked devious plans for you after


----------



## liam0810

Hello darling how are you? Whats wrong with shoulder and elbow and wrist? 17st as well you fcuker, i'm stuck at 15'7 and stalled again! Need it changing up again i think! Food is going down well, strength is decent but it just wont go up! I'm even having a full on cheat day on a saturday and its still not moving! End of June prep starts so still got a good while!

So who keeps the dog? are you or is Bane at Queenie's?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Haha yes built!
> 
> You'll be getting a full on northern embrace for that cheek you git  I'll leave you to stew thinking on what horrors await you!
> 
> Awesome, arms is fine with me as they need some tlc lol. I wouldn't want to hurt you too much on leg day, me and @RXQueenie may have wicked devious plans for you after


You're such a wind up merchant!!

It's either back or legs day for me, I'm sure. If it's that damned hypertrophy legs then you'll both see me cry :crying:


----------



## biglbs

What is going on dude?


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day today;

Leg extension warm up around 5x15

Hack squats - ATG 3sec negatives - 160,180,200,160kg x 6,6,6,9

Leg press shoulder width stance 7,8,9,10pl per side x 8

Lying ham curls - 5 sets 15-8 reps plus partials and holds

Front squats - 1 and 1/2 reps - 80kg x 10,8

(so full depth, half way up, back to fill depth, then lockout is 1 rep)

Leg extension ss/ prone ham curl 4 sets

Seated calf raise 2pl x 5 sets with partials each set

Really good workout today and enjoyed it, can tell it's going to cripple me tomorrow as legs are on fire now! Food has been spot on as always


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> What is going on dude?


Had rest day - workout complete now see above


----------



## Queenie

Chernobyl xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

Picture log of yday's food;



150g oats, 2 scoops whey, 40g cashews



275g cooked chicken, 400g potato, EVOO

Ate half of this before realising needed picture lol.



200g cooked chicken, 1 scoop whey, 450g potato, 40g cashews



Pre, intra, post workout shakes



200g chicken, 250g potato



220g beef chilli, 1 scoop whey, 220g sweet potato



2 scoops whey, 3 protein bread, 50g cashews


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Chernobyl xxx


???


----------



## Queenie

The one I gave u looks the best  x


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> ???


We were talking about it last night, I couldn't remember the name of it, but I'd like to go


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> We were talking about it last night, I couldn't remember the name of it, but I'd like to go


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> We were talking about it last night, I couldn't remember the name of it, but I'd like to go


That's fcuking bizarre cos yesterday I was looking at YouTube videos of Chernobyl and reading about the disaster. Did you watch top gear and that's what promoted you to think about it?


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> PMSL :lol:


Whaaat? It was late! Some dude was talking about visiting concentration camps on the tv, and I said to Will that I couldn't stomach that but 'I'd like to go to that abandoned radiation town' - I think were my exact words lol


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> That's fcuking bizarre cos yesterday I was looking at YouTube videos of Chernobyl and reading about the disaster. Did you watch top gear and that's what promoted you to think about it?


Nope, see above


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Whaaat? It was late! Some dude was talking about visiting concentration camps on the tv, and I said to Will that I couldn't stomach that but 'I'd like to go to that abandoned radiation town' - I think were my exact words lol


Ahhhhhhh. Wierd again cos I was watching videos of concentration camps too lol. Wtf.

My mum went to the main one and said was awful. All the kids shoes piled up etc. horrid.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Ahhhhhhh. Wierd again cos I was watching videos of concentration camps too lol. Wtf.
> 
> My mum went to the main one and said was awful. All the kids shoes piled up etc. horrid.


Ah no. I just couldn't do it. I'm way too emotional for that.

Chernobyl fine though, that's completely different.

Any others you been watching??


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Ah no. I just couldn't do it. I'm way too emotional for that.
> 
> Chernobyl fine though, that's completely different.
> 
> Any others you been watching??


No just them. The Chernobyl one is mad! Did you watch the film they made about it last yea was in the cinemas.

Pretty good.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Whaaat? It was late! Some dude was talking about visiting concentration camps on the tv, and I said to Will that I couldn't stomach that but 'I'd like to go to that abandoned radiation town' - I think were my exact words lol


Lol you fruit.

Would be cool, but it's got a 20 mile no go radius to it 

As supra said, watch top gear :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders today;

Lateral raises 4 sets upto 20kg then one drop set 25kg x partials into 15kg x 7

Db presses 3 sets upto 42kg x 6 drop set 25kg x failure

Hammer presses 3 sets upto 2.5pl x 7

Rear delt raise 4 x 25 last set triple drop

Single arm laterals 15kg x 10, 8

Trained with @RXQueenie today at fitz gym, just slight change in variations on presses etc. Great workout and diet day  Claire had a really tough session too and pushed well.


----------



## reza85

Food looks good man do u not feel bloated on all that ?


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Food looks good man do u not feel bloated on all that ?


Yes lol, look pregnant by days end  can be a chore to get down but needs must!


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Yes lol, look pregnant by days end  can be a chore to get down but needs must!


Look I feel pregnant and bloated when i wake up hahaha


----------



## C.Hill

Mine are yours diets are very similar! Breakfast is exactly the same except I have blueberries with my oats lol I'd get bored of all that chicken though!

Congrats on breaking the 17 stone barrier! Big weight! What you aiming for before dieting down?


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Mine are yours diets are very similar! Breakfast is exactly the same except I have blueberries with my oats lol I'd get bored of all that chicken though!
> 
> Congrats on breaking the 17 stone barrier! Big weight! What you aiming for before dieting down?


Yea both have to stuff food down  there's also a few chunks of pineapple/bananas in there and 50g bcaa that I sip on throughout the day.

This was my pre prep target (109kg) but it's been moved to 114kg which should be just under 18 stone. Prep starts June 1st which is 16 weeks out, loads of time to improve


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Tricep pushdowns 4 sets worked upto stack x 9

Rope hammer curls 3 sets 15,12,10

Db tricep extensions 3 sets with 20kg DBS to failure

Bb curls worked upto 55kg x 9 (drop) 30kg x failure

Cgbp worked upto on triple drop set of 100,80,60kg x 11 first set then failure after

Palms up db curls 12kg DBS x 3 sets to failure

Rope pushdowns 3 sets 20-12

Single arm Db preacher curls worked upto 22kg x 7 (drop) 15kg x 4

Constant pain throughout workout with elbows and shoulders! Had a really good workout despite that, pushing arms hard to get them growing. Really ****ed now just crashing for the night. Food has been spot on just two more to get down before bed


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day!

Inverted rows 3 sets to failure + partials

Single arm bb rows 3 sets with drop set last set;






Lat pulldowns ss/ straight arm pushdowns 3 sets

Floor deads worked upto 190kg x 5

Hammer strength mid back rows 4 sets 12-6 reps + partials

Hammer strength high underhand pulldowns 2 sets 12 reps

Strength on deads is so poor at workouts end lol, really feel them this late on though! Was anther good workout, trained with @RXQueenie and enjoyed it. Single arm bb rows haven't done in a while, such a good move and not limited by this gyms 50kg max DBS 

National bench day tomorrow!


----------



## Queenie

Sorry babe but....

Phteven.

I know you're laffin' xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest ;

Hammer plate loaded inc press worked upto 2.75pl per side x 9 rp 3 then one MTUT set with 1.25pl per side

Pec deck 4 sets 20,15,10,10

Inc db press 3 sets 12,6,4 top set 45kg DBS

Cable crossover 4 sets 20 reps with short rests

Med grip paused bb press 2 sets with 100kg

Dips ss/ cable crossovers 4 sets 10 reps each

Had a really good session tonight although elbow was agony by dipping time! Legs tomorrow I think or may rest and hit Wednesday like last week. Shall see how I feel in the morning  appetite shocking today, every meal has been a chore but only one to get down now!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Chest ;
> 
> Hammer plate loaded inc press worked upto 2.75pl per side x 9 rp 3 then one MTUT set with 1.25pl per side
> 
> Pec deck 4 sets 20,15,10,10
> 
> Inc db press 3 sets 12,6,4 top set 45kg DBS
> 
> Cable crossover 4 sets 20 reps with short rests
> 
> Med grip paused bb press 2 sets with 100kg
> 
> Dips ss/ cable crossovers 4 sets 10 reps each
> 
> Had a really good session tonight although elbow was agony by dipping time! Legs tomorrow I think or may rest and hit Wednesday like last week. Shall see how I feel in the morning  appetite shocking today, every meal has been a chore but only one to get down now!


What do you think to MTUT style? I presume you got it from Dennis James.


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> What do you think to MTUT style? I presume you got it from Dennis James.


Yea course mate as they are "menace time under tension" sets. Just thought I'd add as additonal set yday, first one I've done. Good as a finisher I would say, gets brutal tough as the actual pump reps are easy! Imagine it's disgusting on the leg press  have to really fight to do those positives ultra slow and contracted as all you want to do is fire through it.

May add one on the hack or leg press tonight!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Yea course mate as they are "menace time under tension" sets. Just thought I'd add as additonal set yday, first one I've done. Good as a finisher I would say, gets brutal tough as the actual pump reps are easy! Imagine it's disgusting on the leg press  have to really fight to do those positives ultra slow and contracted as all you want to do is fire through it.
> 
> May add one on the hack or leg press tonight!


Watched a few vids of people doing them on hacks and they look vile! Truly vile. I saw Ramy doing them on a leg press and I'm sure the positives were about 10seconds each!

Will start working them in to my sessions a bit, especially chest as I cannot go overly heavy due to shoulders and regular TUT in the past has helped it.


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Watched a few vids of people doing them on hacks and they look vile! Truly vile. I saw Ramy doing them on a leg press and I'm sure the positives were about 10seconds each!
> 
> Will start working them in to my sessions a bit, especially chest as I cannot go overly heavy due to shoulders and regular TUT in the past has helped it.


Would help for chest I reckon then yea! Aim is 10sec positive and im unsure how he works the pump reps out as I've seen anything from 3-7reps in between each slow positive rep.

Legs will be very hard to maintain discipline and keep the positive slow as even for chest it was agonising when proper form is held. Just have to dig in  may video it tonight.

Def let me know what you think!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Would help for chest I reckon then yea! Aim is 10sec positive and im unsure how he works the pump reps out as I've seen anything from 3-7reps in between each slow positive rep.
> 
> Legs will be very hard to maintain discipline and keep the positive slow as even for chest it was agonising when proper form is held. Just have to dig in  may video it tonight.
> 
> Def let me know what you think!


I think the pump reps in between will help more to exaggerate the pump and get the blood flow into the muscle so I like the principle more than regular tut.

Hacks I found most comfortable for tut on legs as you can use the sled to help guide you, leg press was hard to slow down as the one at my gym is very jerky. Definitely get a vid up though!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> I think the pump reps in between will help more to exaggerate the pump and get the blood flow into the muscle so I like the principle more than regular tut.
> 
> Hacks I found most comfortable for tut on legs as you can use the sled to help guide you, leg press was hard to slow down as the one at my gym is very jerky. Definitely get a vid up though!


Yea the pump reps are funny after struggling with the slow positive, just don't know how he decides what number of pump reps to use? Reckon it's waved or just depends how heavy they go? Seen different numbers of pump reps used a lot.

Will do it on the hack  I do all my sets/reps constant tension style and the hack is awesome for that.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Would help for chest I reckon then yea! Aim is 10sec positive and im unsure how he works the pump reps out as I've seen anything from 3-7reps in between each slow positive rep.
> 
> Legs will be very hard to maintain discipline and keep the positive slow as even for chest it was agonising when proper form is held. Just have to dig in  *may video it tonight.*
> 
> Def let me know what you think!


Ooooh, oooh job for me  x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ooooh, oooh job for me  x


Yep! You've got good camera skills


----------



## Queenie

So...

8th March = Physique Warehouse

and now 22nd March = Crayford Weights and Fitness.

I'm totally excited about next month!!! x


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yep! You've got good camera skills


I sense there's a hidden joke between both of you in this comment. You dirty fcuks. Where's my copy??


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Yea the pump reps are funny after struggling with the slow positive, just don't know how he decides what number of pump reps to use? Reckon it's waved or just depends how heavy they go? Seen different numbers of pump reps used a lot.
> 
> Will do it on the hack  I do all my sets/reps constant tension style and the hack is awesome for that.


From what I can see the larger the muscle group the more reps he uses as a whole.

Like Ramy was doing machine chest presses with a slow rep then 3 pump reps, and then leg press was one slow rep then 5 pump reps.

What is your normal tempo for lifting? Something like 2-1-1?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I sense there's a hidden joke between both of you in this comment. You dirty fcuks. Where's my copy??


Trust me you don't want to see it.....Bad Alan was under a glass table......need I say more?

God knows what they have in store for me on the 8th March :surrender:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Trust me you don't want to see it.....Bad Alan was under a glass table......need I say more?
> 
> God knows what they have in store for me on the 8th March :surrender:


I will be shy as fvck and hiding behind Will. You two will take the p!ss out of my horrible attitude when I'm training.

But all of that will be worth it when I get to take pics of your arm workout 

What's the glass table malarky??


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I will be shy as fvck and hiding behind Will. You two will take the p!ss out of my horrible attitude when I'm training.
> 
> But all of that will be worth it when I get to take pics of your arm workout
> 
> What's the glass table malarky??


 :lol: whats up with your training attitude? Should I be worried?

Hahaha just make sure they are good pics and they make me look huge 

Not to worry about the glass table, it definitely wasn't anything absolutely disgusting :whistling:


----------



## steveb1

Bad Alan said:


> Yep! You've got good camera skills


do you film yourselves fcking then


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> :lol: whats up with your training attitude? Should I be worried?
> 
> Hahaha just make sure they are good pics and they make me look huge
> 
> Not to worry about the glass table, it definitely wasn't anything absolutely disgusting :whistling:


Yeah, I'm not a very nice person when training 



steveb1 said:


> do you film yourselves fcking then


Nope. I film him training though, and I guess i did a good job!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> From what I can see the larger the muscle group the more reps he uses as a whole.
> 
> Like Ramy was doing machine chest presses with a slow rep then 3 pump reps, and then leg press was one slow rep then 5 pump reps.
> 
> What is your normal tempo for lifting? Something like 2-1-1?


3second negatives and a lot of moves have 1second contractions, always the slow negative though!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Trust me you don't want to see it.....Bad Alan was under a glass table......need I say more?
> 
> God knows what they have in store for me on the 8th March :surrender:


Lmao I have just explained the glass table joke and she's not impressed 

Like Claire says she is shy in person lol, she doesn't have a bad attitude training though you will see some effort from her  then we will smash arms and pose for her entertainment! Hope uouve got your best vest ready!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao I have just explained the glass table joke and she's not impressed
> 
> Like Claire says she is shy in person lol, she doesn't have a bad attitude training though you will see some effort from her  then we will smash arms and pose for her entertainment! Hope uouve got your best vest ready!


 :lol: hmmm I don't really have any vests or ever wear them but I shall dig one out from somewhere for the greater good of our video


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hmmm I don't really have any vests or ever wear them but I shall dig one out from somewhere for the greater good of our video


I will bring spares just in case u forget!!


----------



## Bad Alan

steveb1 said:


> do you film yourselves fcking then


Nice entry into the journal, welcome  so nice of you to take an interest in my training!

All I ask is proper grammar is used so capital letters and in this case a question mark, as what you are asking requires.

To answer: none of your business.


----------



## steveb1

Bad Alan said:


> Nice entry into the journal, welcome  so nice of you to take an interest in my training!
> 
> All I ask is proper grammar is used so capital letters and in this case a question mark, as what you are asking requires.
> 
> To answer: none of your business.


your quite happy to announce at every opportunity to the whole forum that your at it so assumed it was an open book


----------



## Chelsea

steveb1 said:


> your quite happy to announce at every opportunity to the whole forum that your at it so assumed it was an open book


I haven't seen them mention any sexual stuff at all!?

By the way its you're not "your".


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I will bring spares just in case u forget!!


Will these spares be 2 sizes too small by any chance :lol:


----------



## steveb1

Chelsea said:


> I haven't seen them mention any sexual stuff at all!?
> 
> By the way its you're not "your".


your another one who cares too much when you know exactly what im saying


----------



## Bad Alan

steveb1 said:


> your quite happy to announce at every opportunity to the whole forum that your at it so assumed it was an open book


We have no problem with anyone knowing that we are together and it's mainly kept to each other's journals, sorry if that's too in your face. I don't want my journal cluttering with your nonsense on a subject you know nothing about, neither of us know you so it's hardly like one of our mates asking? In which case it'd be acceptable.

If you would like to converse on a training or diet level feel free  however

I fear that is why you are not on this forum.


----------



## Bad Alan

steveb1 said:


> your another one who cares too much when you know exactly what im saying


As @Chelsea has tried to educate it's not "your" as you are referring to another person. The correct term would be "you are" however this can be abbreviated to "you're" with the correct use of an apostrophe to replace the missing letter.


----------



## Chelsea

steveb1 said:


> your another one who cares too much when you know exactly what im saying


It's you're not "your".


----------



## steveb1

Chelsea said:


> It's you're not "your".


your in a relationship with bad alan too?


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Will these spares be 2 sizes too small by any chance :lol:


Ones that he's outgrown!


----------



## Bad Alan

steveb1 said:


> your in a relationship with bad alan too?


Did you read my last reply? Post relevant information to the journal or don't clutter please.


----------



## Chelsea

steveb1 said:


> your in a relationship with bad alan too?


Yawn.



RXQueenie said:


> Ones that he's outgrown!


Sounds perfect  we are doing some sort of bodybuilding lunch after right?


----------



## Heavyassweights

take no notice of @steveb1, he is on edge waiting for FFF, first Friday fisting. re the thread exciting things coming up

steve better watch out your massive ar5e hole doesn't engulf your computer

now the journal can carry on


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Sounds perfect  we are doing some sort of bodybuilding lunch after right?


We'll have to know what's near for my food. Nandos or Harvester is good if there are any there? If not I can bring tupperware tub and u two can eat whatever


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> We'll have to know what's near for my food. Nandos or Harvester is good if there are any there? If not I can bring tupperware tub and u two can eat whatever


Yea there are plenty of Nandos around. Think Esher is near by which has loads of nice places to eat too


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> We'll have to know what's near for my food. Nandos or Harvester is good if there are any there? If not I can bring tupperware tub and u two can eat whatever


Harvester??? Yuck, dry chicken and a cardboard burger last time I went in there :no:


----------



## Queenie

Ben_Dover said:


> Harvester??? Yuck, dry chicken and a cardboard burger last time I went in there :no:


Ours round here are good!


----------



## Ben_Dover

RXQueenie said:


> Ours round here are good!


Only thing good about my one is the free salad cart to feed my youngest, saves me £4.95 :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs today;

Leg extension warm up 3 x 20

Hack squats 4 sets worked upto 205kg x 7 then one high rep set with 80kg ATG paused each rep

Leg press 4 sets 8,9,10,10(+5kg) pl per side x 8

Lying ham curls 4 sets 8 with statics and partials each set

Leg extensions to failure with partials ss/ prone ham curls 4 sets

Really good workout and food been spot on today after poor appetite yday  strength up slightly from last week on both compounds. Into cruise now and will be changing to heavier work less volume next week!


----------



## Queenie

I just made Will a 1000 calorie snack 

Peanut butter and chocolate brownies...


----------



## JPO

RXQueenie said:


> I just made Will a 1000 calorie snack
> 
> Peanut butter and chocolate brownies...


They look so good !

Recipe would be appreciated ! A lot h


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulder day with @RXQueenie

Side laterals 15,20,25kg x 15,12,8 drop set last set

Db presses paused 3 sets with 37.5kg DBS x 14,11,8 each set superset seated rear delt flyes

Machine presses worked upto one heavy set of 6 rp 3

Strict side laterals ss/ bent over flyes 12-12 reps x 3 sets

Shoulders giving me a lot of pain and my good one was worst! Good workout still though definately hit the spot!

Great post workout snack too


----------



## Queenie

I was always told that the secret to a great relationship is to keep your man's stomach full and his balls empty  xx


----------



## Marshan

Fact.


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms yesterday;

Hammer curls - worked upto 37kg DBS x 6 drop set 22kg x 7

Tricep pushdowns 3 sets triple drop set last set

Ez bar curl - worked upto 60kg x 8 plus partials

Ez bar ext - worked upto 60kg x 9 drop set 50kg x 5

Cable curl 4 sets 20-12 reps

Overhead rope ext 4 sets 25-8 drop set last set

Single arm db curl ss/ tricep dips 4 sets 20-10 reps

Really good workout, got through it with short rests on everything. Food was spot on, been really consistent with this recently! Def paid off as biggest/heaviest I've been by far


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Smith rows - worked upto 180,140,110,80kg drop set 7 reps first set

Wide pulldowns 6-8 reps superset straight arm pulldowns 15-20 reps did 4 sets

Db rows 3 sets to failure with 50kg db x 16,11,9

Low pulley rows with big stretch and contraction 4 sets 20-8 reps

Had weekend back up north so travelling a lot, tired and rushing around but nailed diet and trained still. Pleased didn't come off plan once either of us! Just required some planning 

Pics at 108-109kg AM weight;







At fat limit personally, into cruise so will be working hard to eliminate any further fat gain! Hopefully should harden up abit as insulin bloat drops off.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack;
> 
> Smith rows - worked upto 180,140,110,80kg drop set 7 reps first set
> 
> Wide pulldowns 6-8 reps superset straight arm pulldowns 15-20 reps did 4 sets
> 
> Db rows 3 sets to failure with 50kg db x 16,11,9
> 
> Low pulley rows with big stretch and contraction 4 sets 20-8 reps
> 
> Had weekend back up north so travelling a lot, tired and rushing around but nailed diet and trained still. Pleased didn't come off plan once either of us! Just required some planning
> 
> Pics at 108-109kg AM weight;
> 
> View attachment 146456
> 
> 
> View attachment 146457
> 
> 
> View attachment 146458
> 
> 
> At fat limit personally, into cruise so will be working hard to eliminate any further fat gain! Hopefully should harden up abit as insulin bloat drops off.


Looking good mate!! Little bit jelly you have abs! 

Lats insert really nice and low too!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking hell mate!!!!!! Look how lean you are at that bodyweight!! Looking incredible. I'm glad you do, don't know anyone that puts as much effort in as you and never EVER deviate from the plan. Great work.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Looking good mate!! Little bit jelly you have abs!
> 
> Lats insert really nice and low too!


Cheers Phil, it's been forcing big meals in for me! Body doesn't like it lol, taken empty stomach so a hint of abs  pregnant belly by lunch time!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell mate!!!!!! Look how lean you are at that bodyweight!! Looking incredible. I'm glad you do, don't know anyone that puts as much effort in as you and never EVER deviate from the plan. Great work.


Thanks K - genetic retard so hard work required! Don't think I do anything others don't, consistency in gym and diet is all. Always think @Chelsea is impressive with his consistency too.

Your focus is perfect when not injured or ill, just need to have a run without either!


----------



## luther1

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks K - genetic retard so hard work required! Don't think I do anything others don't, consistency in gym and diet is all. Always think @Chelsea is impressive with his consistency too.
> 
> You're focus is perfect when not injured or ill, just need to have a run without either!


Your focus lol


----------



## Queenie

He's a food control freak @Suprakill4! As I said before though, I completely admire that  Doesn't matter what obstacles are put in his way, he just works around/gets on with it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks K - genetic retard so hard work required! Don't think I do anything others don't, consistency in gym and diet is all. Always think @Chelsea is impressive with his consistency too.
> 
> You're focus is perfect when not injured or ill, just need to have a run without either!


Funny you mention that. God a cracked rib lmao. Also last night was half asleep on zopi and in pain with rib at back loads then punched myself in the face. No idea why must have been dreaming. Slight black eye from it. Madnes lol.

Yep. On it big time tomorrow and will be here for inspiration so training vids!!!! Do some where you talk in them? Explain why ya doing that excercise etx be good to see that.


----------



## Bad Alan

luther1 said:


> Your focus lol


Ahhhh Luther ya bastard! Well caught lol! I'm tired is my excuse, it's a poor one


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Funny you mention that. God a cracked rib lmao. Also last night was half asleep on zopi and in pain with rib at back loads then punched myself in the face. No idea why must have been dreaming. Slight black eye from it. Madnes lol.
> 
> Yep. On it big time tomorrow and will be here for inspiration so training vids!!!! Do some where you talk in them? Explain why ya doing that excercise etx be good to see that.


Zopi makes me have mad dreams so maybe it was that which gave you the need to attack yourself!

Umm national bench day tmro so if it's not too busy will do something! You just want to hear my sultry northern tone lol but I'm sure I can oblige if it's quiet enough!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Phil, it's been forcing big meals in for me! Body doesn't like it lol, taken empty stomach so a hint of abs  pregnant belly by lunch time!


Haha no worries mate! I would say im the same but I have very slight abs in the morning then im in my 3rd trimester by lunch :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Pec deck 2 sets 20

Flat bb press - worked up to 130kg x 6

Inc db press - worked up to 42kg x 7,5

Incline flyes 4 sets 15-10

Cable cross over 15 reps ss/ paused hammer press 8 reps 3 sets

Going back to hitting compounds first, bench really aggravated shoulder BUT will leave in and try get back to respectable numbers. Cruise dose so volume slightly lower and taken carbs down a little. Will be reviewing diet over the next few days!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day;
> 
> Pec deck 2 sets 20
> 
> Flat bb press - worked up to 130kg x 6
> 
> Inc db press - worked up to 42kg x 7,5
> 
> Incline flyes 4 sets 15-10
> 
> Cable cross over 15 reps ss/ paused hammer press 8 reps 3 sets
> 
> Going back to hitting compounds first, bench really aggravated shoulder BUT will leave in and try get back to respectable numbers. Cruise dose so volume slightly lower and taken carbs down a little. Will be reviewing diet over the next few days!


You still with Dutch mate?


----------



## Queenie

The snack I made for Will this evening....

White choc protein mousse infused with protein peanut butter cups!





Macros:

Cals - 415

Protein - 50g

Carbs - 21g (6g sugar)

Fat - 18g

He's a happy man... even if he doesn't look it!!


----------



## reza85

Mate ur a lucky man


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> The snack I made for Will this evening....
> 
> White choc protein mousse infused with protein peanut butter cups!
> 
> View attachment 146537
> 
> 
> View attachment 146538
> 
> 
> Macros:
> 
> Cals - 415
> 
> Protein - 50g
> 
> Carbs - 21g (6g sugar)
> 
> Fat - 18g
> 
> He's a happy man... even if he doesn't look it!!


So protein mousse with protein peanut butter cups thrown in?

The look on his face isn't angry it'd a Wtf had she done to my peanut butter cups

Lol


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> So protein mousse with protein peanut butter cups thrown in?
> 
> The look on his face isn't angry it'd a Wtf had she done to my peanut butter cups
> 
> Lol


Haha... possibly right. Although I darent touch the pb cups without asking permission first


----------



## Jay.32

looking LARGE & INCHARGE!!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... possibly right. Although I darent touch the pb cups without asking permission first


 @Bad Alan you have trained her well mate :beer:


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> The snack I made for Will this evening....
> 
> White choc protein mousse infused with protein peanut butter cups!
> 
> View attachment 146537
> 
> 
> View attachment 146538
> 
> 
> *Is he eating in his sleep * :lol:
> 
> Macros:
> 
> Cals - 415
> 
> Protein - 50g
> 
> Carbs - 21g (6g sugar)
> 
> Fat - 18g
> 
> He's a happy man... even if he doesn't look it!!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> @Bad Alan you have trained her well mate :beer:


I make one meal a day if I want to. He stands and slaves away at the oven for the other 4-6 meals a day while I sit on the sofa with a pillow on my lap waiting for my next meal. Jus' sayin.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I make one meal a day if I want to. He stands and slaves away at the oven for the other 4-6 meals a day while I sit on the sofa with a pillow on my lap waiting for my next meal. Jus' sayin.


 @Bad Alan......ive lost a lot of respect for you if this is true!

I hope you're playing with Bane whilst he cooks otherwise I may have to adopt him


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> @Bad Alan......ive lost a lot of respect for you if this is true!
> 
> I hope you're playing with Bane whilst he cooks otherwise I may have to adopt him


Claire can't be trusted in my kitchen 

I do actually do all the cooking, don't mind it one bit!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Claire can't be trusted in my kitchen
> 
> I do actually do all the cooking, don't mind it one bit!


Why what on earth did she do in the kitchen.....or should I not ask


----------



## Marshan

Look brilliant mate...excellent work!!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Claire can't be trusted in my kitchen
> 
> I do actually do all the cooking, don't mind it one bit!


I've had another coffee now.

You don't mind one bit, because I grope u while u cook 



Chelsea said:


> Why what on earth did she do in the kitchen.....or should I not ask


I make up for my lack of cooking skills elsewhere! That's all u need to know


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I've had another coffee now.
> 
> You don't mind one bit, because I grope u while u cook
> 
> I make up for my lack of cooking skills elsewhere! That's all u need to know


 :lol: 1 battered sausage coming up for Will


----------



## Bad Alan

mixerD1 said:


> Look brilliant mate...excellent work!!


Cheers mate, welcome in  work in progress as always but heading the right way!


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> looking LARGE & INCHARGE!!


Thanks as always Jay! How's things with you? How's cycle etc going?


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks as always Jay! How's things with you? How's cycle etc going?


Going well thanks mate, Im starting our plan on friday, looking forward to it. Was planning on running it on training days for 1 month. Do you think thats ok?


----------



## Madoxx

I'm assuming by all the food your bulking ?

How does that work with a Turin partner, dedication!!

Oh in btw


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Going well thanks mate, Im starting our plan on friday, looking forward to it. Was planning on running it on training days for 1 month. Do you think thats ok?


Yep that's perfectly fine! Let me know how it's going, in fact I must pop in journal more! Mental note made to do so


----------



## Bad Alan

Madoxx said:


> I'm assuming by all the food your bulking ?
> 
> How does that work with a Turin partner, dedication!!
> 
> Oh in btw


I'm on the way up the scale yea  tbh it's not an issue as I eat boring food anyway lol. I'll literally never sit and eat a takeaway or chocolate etc. Just bigger versions of diet meals.

Good to have you in, you work with Adam too Claire mentioned? Good choice  he's a very switched on guy.


----------



## Madoxx

Certainly am, made loads of progress since started with him. Few issues/injuries which is expected.

**** eating healthy on a bulk, you should enter a comp together so u can cut together


----------



## Queenie

Madoxx said:


> Certainly am, made loads of progress since started with him. Few issues/injuries which is expected.
> 
> **** eating healthy on a bulk, you should enter a comp together so u can cut together


Two people dieting in the same house, at the same time, are you mad?? 

Besides, who would cook my meals if he's crashed out on the sofa, exhausted?!!

He eats like that out of choice tbh. Wouldn't make a difference if I was dieting or not.


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> I make one meal a day if I want to. He stands and slaves away at the oven for the other 4-6 meals a day while I sit on the sofa with a pillow on my lap waiting for my next meal. Jus' sayin.


Was gonna say a good woman has her fella think she is well trained but really its him who is trained well...

My misses is very well trained... Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Single leg hip thrust 3 x 15

Prone hamstring curls 4 sets 15,12,8rp then 20 reps

Leg press 400,480kg x 10 then one drop set of;

550,480,400,320kg x 13 reps first set and don't remember the rest!

Leg press set was really good, power was there on and weights going up. Really pleased and pushed hard, all four sets to failure.

Single leg hip thrusts were awesome for glute activation as the start! Will be doing them most leg sessions at the beginning, really tough and fried hams/glutes.

Shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## Queenie

Single leg hip thrusts superset with the sausage roll.


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack;
> 
> Smith rows - worked upto 180,140,110,80kg drop set 7 reps first set
> 
> Wide pulldowns 6-8 reps superset straight arm pulldowns 15-20 reps did 4 sets
> 
> Db rows 3 sets to failure with 50kg db x 16,11,9
> 
> Low pulley rows with big stretch and contraction 4 sets 20-8 reps
> 
> Had weekend back up north so travelling a lot, tired and rushing around but nailed diet and trained still. Pleased didn't come off plan once either of us! Just required some planning
> 
> Pics at 108-109kg AM weight;
> 
> View attachment 146456
> 
> 
> View attachment 146457
> 
> 
> View attachment 146458
> 
> 
> At fat limit personally, into cruise so will be working hard to eliminate any further fat gain! Hopefully should harden up abit as insulin bloat drops off.


Just subbed mate 

Looking large and In charge. Lean for that weight!!


----------



## Bad Alan

M82000 said:


> Just subbed mate
> 
> Looking large and In charge. Lean for that weight!!


Cheers mate, new readers always welcome!

Any input or questions always invited so feel free


----------



## Queenie

Banoffee and peanut protein cheesecake tonight....



Cals - 597

Protein - 50g

Carbs - 56g

Fats - 17g

But clearly not enough as he needs egg on toast as well


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I make one meal a day if I want to. He stands and slaves away at the oven for the other 4-6 meals a day while I sit on the sofa with a pillow on my lap waiting for my next meal. Jus' sayin.


Lol!!!!! I do EXACTLY the same. Sat on sofa with big cusion on my lap ready for the meal and cutlery to be put in front of me and my drink on the side table. Living the life arnt we


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol!!!!! I do EXACTLY the same. Sat on sofa with big cusion on my lap ready for the meal and cutlery to be put in front of me and my drink on the side table. Living the life arnt we


Hahaha. So funny. He enjoys it though so all good


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, new readers always welcome!
> 
> Any input or questions always invited so feel free


Thanks mate!! Will be following. Looking to start a journal for myself as well as competing at the end of the year! How long your cruising for?


----------



## Bad Alan

M82000 said:


> Thanks mate!! Will be following. Looking to start a journal for myself as well as competing at the end of the year! How long your cruising for?


That's cool, let me know when it's up I'll have a read! To compete for the first time?

I only do 2-6 weeks on which means shorter cruises. It'll be 4-8 weeks off, depends on bodyweight and how quickly that stabilises as to duration of cruise for me personally.


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> That's cool, let me know when it's up I'll have a read! To compete for the first time?
> 
> I only do 2-6 weeks on which means shorter cruises. It'll be 4-8 weeks off, depends on bodyweight and how quickly that stabilises as to duration of cruise for me personally.


Yes mate! About 32 weeks away so aiming to add some size!

That's fair enough. I presume your blasts are all short esters/ orals?


----------



## Bad Alan

M82000 said:


> Yes mate! About 32 weeks away so aiming to add some size!
> 
> That's fair enough. I presume your blasts are all short esters/ orals?


Awesome, doing it solo? Get that journal up loads of decent guys on here for encouragement etc.

No not at all mate first 1-2 weeks sometimes use short esters but other than that it's long ones, little unconventional! Do use high dose orals pre workout regularly though. I'll pm you with more info if you're interested mate.


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Awesome, doing it solo? Get that journal up loads of decent guys on here for encouragement etc.
> 
> No not at all mate first 1-2 weeks sometimes use short esters but other than that it's long ones, little unconventional! Do use high dose orals pre workout regularly though. I'll pm you with more info if you're interested mate.


I know a coach out in America called Kevin Lisak... Not many people know of him but that's because he's from over there. He's just competed in the Arnold actually!

Today's a rest day so I have no excuse to start something, I took pictures Monday so I'll pop them in as well 

Yes mate that would be awesome if you could!!


----------



## Bad Alan

M82000 said:


> I know a coach out in America called Kevin Lisak... Not many people know of him but that's because he's from over there. He's just competed in the Arnold actually!
> 
> Today's a rest day so I have no excuse to start something, I took pictures Monday so I'll pop them in as well
> 
> Yes mate that would be awesome if you could!!


Good, it's wise to use someone for first prep for sure! Just takes stress away from you. Did he compete as an amateur or pro? Will look him up 

Yep get it posted! Be good to see.

Will pm today!


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Good, it's wise to use someone for first prep for sure! Just takes stress away from you. Did he compete as an amateur or pro? Will look him up
> 
> Yep get it posted! Be good to see.
> 
> Will pm today!


Yeah it's nice to have reassurance and someone who's been there and knows how it feels etc!

Mens physique mate, he's on the hunt for is pro card! He took 6th place and think he's competing in the Phil Heath Classic!

He's a bit different to the conventional coach as he's a IIFYM/flexible dieter! So far it's been working really well and enjoying it!

Thanks mate, I'll let you know when my journal is up! May start it in my lunch break today!!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 146578
> 
> 
> Single leg hip thrusts superset with the sausage roll.


This sausage roll sounds fun......do I get one on Sat from Will?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> This sausage roll sounds fun......do I get one on Sat from Will?


Lmao you know that's nothing rude? It was a way of transitioning between sides on the lying clams and making a [email protected] of myself for Claire's entertainment


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao you know that's nothing rude? It was a way of transitioning between sides on the lying clams and making a [email protected] of myself for Claire's entertainment


All I heard was - "its a special technique whereby Will rubs Uncle Chelsea's pee pee in-between both his hands like he is starting a fire with a twig.....I mean branch


----------



## RACK

Will you carry on the short blast cruise's into prep mate or be on a long cycle once prep mode starts?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> All I heard was - "its a special technique whereby Will rubs Uncle Chelsea's pee pee in-between both his hands like he is starting a fire with a twig.....I mean branch


As long as the favour is returned that's fine by me!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao you know that's nothing rude? It was a way of transitioning between sides on the lying clams and making a [email protected] of myself for Claire's entertainment


Making yourself look like more of a [email protected] to detract from me looking like a [email protected] Such a good boyfriend!  xxx

Pro move.... I can only dream of having those skills!!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> As long as the favour is returned that's fine by me!


Im happy to do that, im not a selfish lover :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Will you carry on the short blast cruise's into prep mate or be on a long cycle once prep mode starts?


It'll be a long cycle mate, starting with low dose test and gradually bumping that up whilst adding tren and mast in low doses. Then test will get brought down and tren/mast keep going up so they are higher, with orals added finally too. Something like that anyway!

Love the short blasts for growing though!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Im happy to do that, im not a selfish lover :lol:


Music to my ears


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack;
> 
> Smith rows - worked upto 180,140,110,80kg drop set 7 reps first set
> 
> Wide pulldowns 6-8 reps superset straight arm pulldowns 15-20 reps did 4 sets
> 
> Db rows 3 sets to failure with 50kg db x 16,11,9
> 
> Low pulley rows with big stretch and contraction 4 sets 20-8 reps
> 
> Had weekend back up north so travelling a lot, tired and rushing around but nailed diet and trained still. Pleased didn't come off plan once either of us! Just required some planning
> 
> Pics at 108-109kg AM weight;
> 
> View attachment 146456
> 
> 
> View attachment 146457
> 
> 
> View attachment 146458
> 
> 
> At fat limit personally, into cruise so will be working hard to eliminate any further fat gain! Hopefully should harden up abit as insulin bloat drops off.


Reps sent mate,looking awsome,it was always gonna happen with your complete dedication,look out,,,,here he comes!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Reps sent mate,looking awsome,it was always gonna happen with your complete dedication,look out,,,,here he comes!


Cheers big fella  still got some time to get up a little more! Need it for sure, but things are going well.

I'll have a catch up in your journal now!


----------



## Bad Alan

Soooo shoulders;

Side laterals 15,22,27kg x 15,10,6 drop set last set

Db presses 40kg x 13,7,6 drop set last set

Machine presses paused each rep worked upto 6rm then one back off set of 15-20 reps

Rear delt db raises 17.5kg x 3 sets

Face pulls 3 sets 20-25 reps

Was a good workout, quite high volume so will drop that abit next week. Shoulders are in agony now with rotator problems!

Appetite is really good last two days and only thing changed has been the inclusion of digestive enzymes;



Take two before each big meal

Got gh in now, been really hard to get hold of hygetropin ATM it's like gold dust so giving these a whirl;


----------



## Suprakill4

Bl00dy made of money. Wish I could afford gh to run it properly. I always save up and get 1 box and then I'm skint again so only use it for a month every 3-4 months lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

So slightly lowered volume today and reps a little, going to try peak strength over the next few weeks of cruise. First time deadlifting at start of workout in a while, weak as **** but will come back quickly enough;

Deads from floor - worked upto 220kg x 9 rest 120 secs then 180kg x 12

Hammer strength pulldowns 4 sets 15,12,8,15 reps

Db rows - 1 set of 50,40,32,25kg x failure each set 12 reps first set

Low pulley rows - big stretch each rep - 3 sets 8,6,6 reps

Db shrugs with two sec contractions - 3 sets 50kg x 15,15,13

Was a great workout with a few niggling injuries but managed everything fine. Looking forward to beating those next week! Appetite still really good, hungry between meals which is nice.

Hopefully gh will help with aches and pains.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Bad Alan said:


> Back day;
> 
> So slightly lowered volume today and reps a little, going to try peak strength over the next few weeks of cruise. First time deadlifting at start of workout in a while, weak as **** but will come back quickly enough;
> 
> Deads from floor - worked upto 220kg x 9 rest 120 secs then 180kg x 12
> 
> Hammer strength pulldowns 4 sets 15,12,8,15 reps
> 
> Db rows - 1 set of 50,40,32,25kg x failure each set 12 reps first set
> 
> Low pulley rows - big stretch each rep - 3 sets 8,6,6 reps
> 
> Db shrugs with two sec contractions - 3 sets 50kg x 15,15,13
> 
> Was a great workout with a few niggling injuries but managed everything fine. Looking forward to beating those next week! Appetite still really good, hungry between meals which is nice.
> 
> Hopefully gh will help with aches and pains.


Feck me, you're a strong lad! 220kg for 9 reps of deadlifts??? Just out of interest - do you rest the barbell on the floor momentarily after each rep?


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Back day;
> 
> So slightly lowered volume today and reps a little, going to try peak strength over the next few weeks of cruise. First time deadlifting at start of workout in a while, weak as **** but will come back quickly enough;
> 
> Deads from floor - worked upto 220kg x 9 rest 120 secs then 180kg x 12
> 
> Hammer strength pulldowns 4 sets 15,12,8,15 reps
> 
> Db rows - 1 set of 50,40,32,25kg x failure each set 12 reps first set
> 
> Low pulley rows - big stretch each rep - 3 sets 8,6,6 reps
> 
> Db shrugs with two sec contractions - 3 sets 50kg x 15,15,13
> 
> Was a great workout with a few niggling injuries but managed everything fine. Looking forward to beating those next week! Appetite still really good, hungry between meals which is nice.
> 
> Hopefully gh will help with aches and pains.


220kg for 9 reps on deads then a 2 min break and 12 reps on 180kg........I think id die!! Fair play mate that's impressive!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Bull Terrier said:


> Feck me, you're a strong lad! 220kg for 9 reps of deadlifts??? Just out of interest - do you rest the barbell on the floor momentarily after each rep?


Not a full rest just tap and go, I think this works better for bodybuilding or for me anyway as backs always engaged. I do however do at least a 3-5 sec negative on every rep, not dropped from the top at all.

Want to try peak strength on this over a few weeks and start pulling some better numbers! Have a couple of PBS I want to beat


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> 220kg for 9 reps on deads then a 2 min break and 12 reps on 180kg........I think id die!! Fair play mate that's impressive!!


Back and legs strength is good however pressing in a whole different ball game! I suck at anything press related


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Back and legs strength is good however pressing in a whole different ball game! I suck at anything press related


I bet you don't mate, back and legs will always be more weight anyway


----------



## Madoxx

Whats ya bulking cals mate, your pretty heavy atm


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> Back and legs strength is good however pressing in a whole different ball game! I suck at anything press related


I feel your pain Will, albeit its creeping up slowly.

Nice reps on deads too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Madoxx said:


> Whats ya bulking cals mate, your pretty heavy atm


Just knocked them down abit to around 4500-4600 mate as off cycle, couldn't possibly handle the carb amount was on when using insulin and not get fat. Has made me very hungry though lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> I feel your pain Will, albeit its creeping up slowly.
> 
> Nice reps on deads too.


Hi mate, how you doing? Training going well?

Just more of a compound lifter I think, anything else and I'm poop  like you say though it's all going right direction so that's good.

I really wish you'd put a journal up btw on a side note, would be good to read!


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate, how you doing? Training going well?
> 
> Just more of a compound lifter I think, anything else and I'm poop  like you say though it's all going right direction so that's good.
> 
> I really wish you'd put a journal up btw on a side note, would be good to read!


Not to bad thanks Will, still unemployed but getting interviews which is promising.

Flip side is plenty of time to eat,sleep and train. I'm looking the best I've ever looked in terms of bf% must be 14% at a conservative estimate.

This recomp has been a success to say the least.

2 weeks left then cruise to a short 8 week blast in the summer. A rip blend and some Hacks anavar.

Will log that and the bulk afterwards for sure.

The only reason I didn't log this cycle is I thought i'd have a lot on my plate with work, how wrong was I lol.

Similar to me, my bench or military press look shocking next to my squat/dead.

Bench has improved so much since I learnt how to set up right.

I don't need to ask how you're training is going, the pictures and literature speaks volumes.

You and Phil are doing very well at the min to stay as lean as you are at the heaviest you've both been.

Excellent that you've a partner, who is as driven as you are too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms;

Myself and @RXQueenie drove over to physique warehouse for yesterday's workout with the big man @Chelsea. Really cool gym and great to catch up with Phil in person, proper legend and will be sorting more workouts in future now I know he's only a short drive!

Triceps;

Pushdowns 4 sets 12 reps each with forces reps

Hammer dip machine worked upto 3pl a side x 12,8

Db overhead ext worked upto 40kg x 12

Rev pushdown superset close grip pushdown 4 x 12

Biceps;

Ez curls worked upto 70kg x 10 incl forced reps

Hammer curls 3 sets with 20kg DBS

Superman curls 3 sets 12 with forced reps

Machine preacher superset rev cable curls 4 sets 12/10

Calves;

Standing calves 4 sets

Seated calves 3 sets

Fantastic workout, Phil's a big strong **** and just tried keeping up with weights. Failed miserably but great push from him!

Went for food after and shoved a burger down, food was kept on all day. Rest day today and calves are killing me already just getting out of bed.


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Arms;
> 
> Myself and @RXQueenie drove over to physique warehouse for yesterday's workout with the big man @Chelsea. Really cool gym and great to catch up with Phil in person, proper legend and will be sorting more workouts in future now I know he's only a short drive!
> 
> Triceps;
> 
> Pushdowns 4 sets 12 reps each with forces reps
> 
> Hammer dip machine worked upto 3pl a side x 12,8
> 
> Db overhead ext worked upto 40kg x 12
> 
> Rev pushdown superset close grip pushdown 4 x 12
> 
> Biceps;
> 
> Ez curls worked upto 70kg x 10 incl forced reps
> 
> Hammer curls 3 sets with 20kg DBS
> 
> Superman curls 3 sets 12 with forced reps
> 
> Machine preacher superset rev cable curls 4 sets 12/10
> 
> Calves;
> 
> Standing calves 4 sets
> 
> Seated calves 3 sets
> 
> Fantastic workout, Phil's a big strong **** and just tried keeping up with weights. Failed miserably but great push from him!
> 
> Went for food after and shoved a burger down, food was kept on all day. Rest day today and calves are killing me already just getting out of bed.


Looks a good workout. Must of felt swole after that ??? :tongue:


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> Looks a good workout. Must of felt swole after that ??? :tongue:


It was good mate yea, always fun getting out to train in different surroundings. Ohhhh and Phil is a rather large man in person


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> It was good mate yea, always fun getting out to train in different surroundings. Ohhhh and Phil is a rather large man in person


I always find sometimes in different gyms you train harder and specially when your with a cu^t bigger than you haha


----------



## sxbarnes

I think you count as a big guy too now mate


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> It was good mate yea, always fun getting out to train in different surroundings. Ohhhh and Phil is a rather large man in person


The cnuts over 18 stone now!! Crazy.

Looks a good session mate! And I agree about training in different gyms every now and then, keeps it fresh!


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> Arms;
> 
> Myself and @RXQueenie drove over to physique warehouse for yesterday's workout with the big man @Chelsea. Really cool gym and great to catch up with Phil in person, proper legend and will be sorting more workouts in future now I know he's only a short drive!
> 
> Triceps;
> 
> Pushdowns 4 sets 12 reps each with forces reps
> 
> Hammer dip machine worked upto 3pl a side x 12,8
> 
> Db overhead ext worked upto 40kg x 12
> 
> Rev pushdown superset close grip pushdown 4 x 12
> 
> Biceps;
> 
> Ez curls worked upto 70kg x 10 incl forced reps
> 
> Hammer curls 3 sets with 20kg DBS
> 
> Superman curls 3 sets 12 with forced reps
> 
> Machine preacher superset rev cable curls 4 sets 12/10
> 
> Calves;
> 
> Standing calves 4 sets
> 
> Seated calves 3 sets
> 
> Fantastic workout, Phil's a big strong **** and just tried keeping up with weights. Failed miserably but great push from him!
> 
> Went for food after and shoved a burger down, food was kept on all day. Rest day today and calves are killing me already just getting out of bed.


How did you find physic warehouse mate??

I used to train the quite Abit good little hardcore gym


----------



## Bad Alan

bail said:


> How did you find physic warehouse mate??
> 
> I used to train the quite Abit good little hardcore gym


It was great mate, not as "spit and sawdust" as our regular gym but still has the feel of a hardcore gym. Equipment is really good.


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> It was great mate, not as "spit and sawdust" as our regular gym but still has the feel of a hardcore gym. Equipment is really good.


Yeah I like the little posing bit upstairs aswell leg room is well equipped

Owners a proper crank though lol

nice it's a got a little place you can sit down and eat your meals etc

Where you usually train??


----------



## Bad Alan

bail said:


> Yeah I like the little posing bit upstairs aswell leg room is well equipped
> 
> Owners a proper crank though lol
> 
> nice it's a got a little place you can sit down and eat your meals etc
> 
> Where you usually train??


Leg room is great, was impressed they had a SSB too.

Is he the older skinny guy? Only one who was there behind the counter.

Yea that's cool, we had that at the gym

I used to go to up north few sofas and tables where everyone would sit and chat before/after.

In Crawley at Forest gym.


----------



## Bad Alan

Trying out the Cambridge research t400, pinned my cruise dose yday. Will run it for next blast if it checks out ok! No pip so far so alls well!

Starting peps too alongside the GH from a new company "eds peps", running ipam and mod grf whilst on cruise for an extra boost 3 x pday.


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> Leg room is great, was impressed they had a SSB too.
> 
> Is he the older skinny guy? Only one who was there behind the counter.
> 
> Yea that's cool, we had that at the gym
> 
> I used to go to up north few sofas and tables where everyone would sit and chat before/after.
> 
> In Crawley at Forest gym.


Yeah If he was old a little odd a looked well outta place that was him lol,

Is a nice little gym for def though,

Had a mate who trained their not far from me I'm at fx croydon


----------



## Bad Alan

bail said:


> Yeah If he was old a little odd a looked well outta place that was him lol,
> 
> Is a nice little gym for def though,
> 
> Had a mate who trained their not far from me I'm at fx croydon


Haha yep! So weird how he would own a gym, doesn't look like he's ever trained....

Haven't heard of it, but then I'm a foreigner to you lot down here  good gym? Forest is great, good group of people!


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> Haha yep! So weird how he would own a gym, doesn't look like he's ever trained....
> 
> Haven't heard of it, but then I'm a foreigner to you lot down here  good gym? Forest is great, good group of people!


Yeah he gets his vest on and runs round like a nutter every now and again doing a few curls lol, he's a nice guy though just proper odd haha

Yeah it's good only little ,great environment though all metal plates, play your own music loud as you want etc

Isn't that where Harold miller trains or something??, had a mate who was coached by him


----------



## Bad Alan

bail said:


> Yeah he gets his vest on and runs round like a nutter every now and again doing a few curls lol, he's a nice guy though just proper odd haha
> 
> Yeah it's good only little ,great environment though all metal plates, play your own music loud as you want etc
> 
> Isn't that where Harold miller trains or something??, had a mate who was coached by him


He owns it mate yea, does diets for a few who train there I think. What's your mate called?


----------



## Queenie

bail said:


> Yeah he gets his vest on and runs round like a nutter every now and again doing a few curls lol, he's a nice guy though just proper odd haha
> 
> Yeah it's good only little ,great environment though all metal plates, play your own music loud as you want etc
> 
> Isn't that where Harold miller trains or something??, had a mate who was coached by him


its harold marillier (ifbb pro) - is your friend a regular trainer at forest?


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> He owns it mate yea, does diets for a few who train there I think. What's your mate called?


He's Iraqi guy fasel (fvck knows if that's how you spell it) it's pronounced vi sol, he won a u90 ukbff in 2012 I thinks


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Arms;
> 
> Myself and @RXQueenie drove over to physique warehouse for yesterday's workout with the big man @Chelsea. Really cool gym and great to catch up with Phil in person, proper legend and will be sorting more workouts in future now I know he's only a short drive!
> 
> Triceps;
> 
> Pushdowns 4 sets 12 reps each with forces reps
> 
> Hammer dip machine worked upto 3pl a side x 12,8
> 
> Db overhead ext worked upto 40kg x 12
> 
> Rev pushdown superset close grip pushdown 4 x 12
> 
> Biceps;
> 
> Ez curls worked upto 70kg x 10 incl forced reps
> 
> Hammer curls 3 sets with 20kg DBS
> 
> Superman curls 3 sets 12 with forced reps
> 
> Machine preacher superset rev cable curls 4 sets 12/10
> 
> Calves;
> 
> Standing calves 4 sets
> 
> Seated calves 3 sets
> 
> Fantastic workout, Phil's a big strong **** and just tried keeping up with weights. Failed miserably but great push from him!
> 
> Went for food after and shoved a burger down, food was kept on all day. Rest day today and calves are killing me already just getting out of bed.


 :lol: haha was an awesome workout and to be fair you kept up well.......for a skinny northern girl :lol:

Nah in all seriousness was a wicked workout mate and you're a top bloke even though your accent massively threw me 



Bad Alan said:


> It was good mate yea, always fun getting out to train in different surroundings. *Ohhhh and Phil is a rather large man in person *


This made me happy in my special place (fullhomo)


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> :lol: haha was an awesome workout and to be fair you kept up well.......for a skinny northern girl :lol:
> 
> Nah in all seriousness was a wicked workout mate and you're a top bloke even though your accent massively threw me
> 
> This made me happy in my special place (fullhomo)


Funny the natural reaction it seems to get is laughter lol! **** funny that you mentioned it, literally every single person does  you don't hear many foreign accents down here I guess, tbf northerners usually have no reason to venture down here!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Funny the natural reaction it seems to get is laughter lol! **** funny that you mentioned it, literally every single person does  you don't hear many foreign accents down here I guess, tbf northerners usually have no reason to venture down here!


Wtf you on about.....you notherners have every excuse to come and see the best end of the country especially when Uncle Chelsea is there too 

When I heard your accent I though I was on the set of Shameless :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Wtf you on about.....you notherners have every excuse to come and see the best end of the country especially when Uncle Chelsea is there too
> 
> When I heard your accent I though I was on the set of Shameless :lol:


There's some nice people down here but the roads are ****, everyone is miserable and you all talk funny! Oh and the weather is pants 

Don't be bitter Phil, my accent had you at hello!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> There's some nice people down here but the roads are ****, everyone is miserable and you all talk funny! Oh and the weather is pants
> 
> Don't be bitter Phil, my accent had you at hello!


Babe, you have a 'perma-grump' look yourself... And you are around the grumpiest person in the South I'm afraid!! And sod off weather is not pants, it was amazing yesterday and today!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> There's some nice people down here but the roads are ****, everyone is miserable and you all talk funny! *Oh and the weather is pants*
> 
> Don't be bitter Phil, my accent had you at hello!


It's always grey t'up north !!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> There's some nice people down here but the roads are ****, everyone is miserable and you all talk funny! Oh and the weather is pants
> 
> Don't be bitter Phil, my accent had you at hello!


I didn't realise you guys had roads up north to be comparable?!!?  the only people that are miserable are the ones that have probably just been told that they have to move up north!

You know the weather is great and its fcking lovely today too..........your accent had me at hello........once I had worked out that's what you had said :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Babe, you have a 'perma-grump' look yourself... And you are around the grumpiest person in the South I'm afraid!! And sod off weather is not pants, it was amazing yesterday and today!!


Doing well this morning between insulting my "perma grump" face and telling @Chelsea I'm a broken old man!

You can't compare the weather down here in the concrete jungle that is the south of England to the warm country breeze of gods country (aka. The north)


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Doing well this morning between insulting my "perma grump" face and telling @Chelsea I'm a broken old man!
> 
> You can't compare the weather down here in the concrete jungle that is the south of England to the warm country breeze of gods *forgotten* country (aka. The north)


Edited


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Doing well this morning between insulting my "perma grump" face and telling @Chelsea I'm a broken old man!
> 
> You can't compare the weather down here in the concrete jungle that is the south of England to the warm country breeze of gods country (aka. The north)


Don't be a d!ck, I love your face xxx


----------



## Jay.32

its also nice and sunny down south...

Good morning wil...


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I didn't realise you guys had roads up north to be comparable?!!?  the only people that are miserable are the ones that have probably just been told that they have to move up north!
> 
> You know the weather is great and its fcking lovely today too..........your accent had me at hello........once I had worked out that's what you had said :lol:


Hahaha faaaaackkks sake that last bit made me lol  I had to ask Claire for a translation when you and your mate were talking nandos directions, no wonder we got ****ing lost!


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> its also nice and sunny down south...
> 
> Good morning wil...


Morning Jay!

Good weekend? What's on the gym agenda today?


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Morning Jay!
> 
> Good weekend? What's on the gym agenda today?


legs tonight... with first Jab of slin... cant wait lol.

I was starting it last friday, but I had a job promotion at work, £10K pay rise!! so I celebrated on friday instead lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha faaaaackkks sake that last bit made me lol  I had to ask Claire for a translation when you and your mate were talking nandos directions, no wonder we got ****ing lost!


 :lol: id rather see it as a guided tour of the surroundings than being lost :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> legs tonight... with first Jab of slin... cant wait lol.
> 
> I was starting it last friday, but I had a job promotion at work, £10K pay rise!! so I celebrated on friday instead lol.


Lemme know how it is mate! You'll be fine no doubt.

Well that ain't bad! Who the hell have you been sucking off?! Good work


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Lemme know how it is mate! You'll be fine no doubt.
> 
> Well that ain't bad! Who the hell have you been sucking off?! Good work


 :lol: Ive been searching for this lucky break at work for a long time... cheers fella... will update you in the morning. :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> :lol: id rather see it as a guided tour of the surroundings than being lost :whistling:


Tbf it was good we didn't find the other one GBK > nandos


----------



## Bad Alan

National bench day;

Hammer press 3 sets 3pl p/side x 12,7,4 reps

Inc db press 3 sets 40kg x 8 reps

Pec deck - contraction held - 3 sets 20,15,10 reps

Smith flat press - paused on chest - 3 sets 20,15,12 reps

Good fast paced workout, reduced volume now on cruise and taken some intensity down to just standard failure for a couple of weeks.

Peps in tonight, hopefully maintain fullness abit although not heard too many using this new brand but comes highly recommended so looking forward to cracking on!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Leg extension 3 x 20

Hack squats worked upto 210kg x 8 then 180kg x 8

Leg press worked upto 10pl per side x 8 then 8pl per side x 19 constant tension

Hamstring curls 4 sets 15-6 reps with statics

Leg extensions superset front squat 1 and 1/4 reps was 20 rep extensions into 6-8 rep front squats

Really good leg day, feel abit abused now  PB on hacks, deep reps with slow negatives.

On a diet front I've recruited the help of @ah24, he's incredibly knowledgeable on this subject and from just a few emails and chats I've learnt a few tricks already. Very happy he's helping me out. Macros are swapped due to cruise and insulin out, current below;

Training Day Macros:

Pro - 410g

Carbs - 500g

Fats - 175g

Non-Training Day Macros:

Pro - 410g

Carbs - 365g

Fats - 200g

Been getting food in easily and just another 3 weeks off before next blast all being well.

Ceased with Scott due to simply wanting a change and a different take on things. Still following his training style and programs for now (possibly something in the pipeline for that too though  ) grateful to have learned so much with Scott and he completely changed my physique. Will always remember that but just time for new things on coaching front!


----------



## Madoxx

Wow, thats a lot of food per day! wouldnt want your shopping bill!


----------



## Bad Alan

Madoxx said:


> Wow, thats a lot of food per day! wouldnt want your shopping bill!


It's been brought down food volume wise lol because off cycle  fats are up, protein and carbs dropped a little. Going down easily now, hungry constantly!


----------



## Suprakill4

So who is gonna be your new coach then mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> So who is gonna be your new coach then mate


Lol I already put it mate it's Adam Hayley works at UP in London, he's a member on here (ah24) and coaches Claire too. Been speaking to him a lot when we meet and email etc so asked him to help out. Made some cool changes and educated me on a couple little things already.

Training wise he's hooked me up with a friend of his who's a real wizz kid on programming so good things ahead


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Lol I already put it mate it's Adam Hayley works at UP in London, he's a member on here (ah24) and coaches Claire too. Been speaking to him a lot when we meet and email etc so asked him to help out. Made some cool changes and educated me on a couple little things already.
> 
> Training wise he's hooked me up with a friend of his who's a real wizz kid on programming so good things ahead


Awesome mate. Could be just what you need to take your physique even further. Have a promising life competing mate at your age and size already.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. Could be just what you need to take your physique even further. Have a promising life competing mate at your age and size already.


I believe so mate, positive move IMO  thanks for kind words, just takes years of consistent effort I think! Lots of work to go...


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I believe so mate, positive move IMO  thanks for kind words, just takes years of consistent effort I think! Lots of work to go...


Yeah mate definitely. MUST sort a session soon mate with NOBLET.... I mean @R0BLET.


----------



## Jay.32

All the best with new coach mate....

And Im still alive!! not that you care :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Jay.32 said:


> All the best with new coach mate....
> 
> And Im still alive!! not that you care :lol: :laugh: :lol:


I read this to him and his reaction:

"ahhhh sh!t"

lol he genuinely forgot and he'll message u back in a bit


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> I read this to him and his reaction:
> 
> "ahhhh sh!t"
> 
> lol he genuinely forgot and he'll message u back in a bit


only kidding.. when he gets 5


----------



## Guest

Quick q Will, are you going to be using Metformin while if the slin or don't you think its necessary?


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Quick q Will, are you going to be using Metformin while if the slin or don't you think its necessary?


Where...

Is...

Your...

Journal, Tony???


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Where...
> 
> Is...
> 
> Your...
> 
> Journal, Tony???


Haha. Due to popular demand I'm going to start one.

I'm cutting this cycle a week short due to getting a job (yay)

So will start one from there as I go into a cruise.

Pics of condition etc and where I want to go etc.


----------



## Queenie

Spawn of Haney said:


> Haha. Due to popular demand I'm going to start one.
> 
> I'm cutting this cycle a week short due to getting a job (yay)
> 
> So will start one from there as I go into a cruise.
> 
> Pics of condition etc and where I want to go etc.


Yessss.... that'll be awesome. I know there's a good few members interested in following! Me included!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Quick q Will, are you going to be using Metformin while if the slin or don't you think its necessary?


Never used it mate, know a good few who do though! Not against it but don't find it necessary as you say.

Maybe if I high dosed insulin I would.....


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Haha. Due to popular demand I'm going to start one.
> 
> I'm cutting this cycle a week short due to getting a job (yay)
> 
> So will start one from there as I go into a cruise.
> 
> Pics of condition etc and where I want to go etc.


That'll be cool and great news on job front big man


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Haha. Due to popular demand I'm going to start one.
> 
> I'm cutting this cycle a week short due to getting a job (yay)
> 
> So will start one from there as I go into a cruise.
> 
> Pics of condition etc and where I want to go etc.


Popular demand......one homosexual member requesting pics of you doesn't count mate :lol:

In all seriousness id be happy to chime in and rip the pi$s out of you constantly so crack on :beer:


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Popular demand......one homosexual member requesting pics of you doesn't count mate :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness id be happy to chime in and rip the pi$s out of you constantly so crack on :beer:


I felt I owed it to Aki haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> I felt I owed it to Aki haha.


Rob will be jealous, i'd take that down mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Rob will be jealous, i'd take that down mate :lol:


My gaydar went off.....


----------



## J4MES

Good luck with the new coach mate!

You keep your diet all clean or using a flexible approach?


----------



## Queenie

J4MES said:


> Good luck with the new coach mate!
> 
> You keep your diet all clean or using a flexible approach?


All clean.

Flexible doesn't work for us, we've spoken about this loads. If you're one of the people that can look awesome and not have to worry about food then great, but we are the ones that have to keep everything tight in order to make good progress.


----------



## J4MES

RXQueenie said:


> All clean.
> 
> Flexible doesn't work for us, we've spoken about this loads. If you're one of the people that can look awesome and not have to worry about food then great, but we are the ones that have to keep everything tight in order to make good progress.


I'm in the process of trying both! I've tried flexible on a cut and worked well! Tried it on a bulk and I bloated like hell within 2/3 weeks. I guess it's more food on a bulk so higher carbs, more sugar, more sodium! Switched back to a clean bulk and in 2 days I've dropped water/ bloat around the ab area!


----------



## Queenie

J4MES said:


> I'm in the process of trying both! I've tried flexible on a cut and worked well! Tried it on a bulk and I bloated like hell within 2/3 weeks. I guess it's more food on a bulk so higher carbs, more sugar, more sodium! Switched back to a clean bulk and in 2 days I've dropped water/ bloat around the ab area!


It's definitely all about finding what works for YOU as an individual.


----------



## J4MES

RXQueenie said:


> It's definitely all about finding what works for YOU as an individual.


Definitely but the only way to find out is try it and experiment with it! I used flexible dieting for 10 weeks (I'm assisted) and the results were incredible.

Just guess with the bulking it hasn't worked as well, may just have to allow myself a set calorie/ macro limit for flexible!


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> Good luck with the new coach mate!
> 
> You keep your diet all clean or using a flexible approach?


I eat like a bodybuilder as that's what I want to be. I think eat for your goals, if you want to maintain leanness or just look good then iifym can work. If you want an awesome physique and are not part of the genetic elite then you're going to have to go to the extremes of eating.

I don't know anyone who holds a look I want to achieve that uses iifym, if eating multiple times a day and following a set diet didn't work then 99% of bodybuilders that follow it wouldn't do it.

Just my take and how I eat now is enjoyable but more importantly works. All about results with food for me!


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> I eat like a bodybuilder as that's what I want to be. I think eat for your goals, if you want to maintain leanness or just look good then iifym can work. If you want an awesome physique and are not part of the genetic elite then you're going to have to go to the extremes of eating.
> 
> I don't know anyone who holds a look I want to achieve that uses iifym, if eating multiple times a day and following a set diet didn't work then 99% of bodybuilders that follow it wouldn't do it.
> 
> Just my take and how I eat now is enjoyable but more importantly works. All about results with food for me!


I'm kind of in the same position as you! I want to achieve a physique like calum von moger. I really like the old school classic physiques. After this comp I'm prepared to spend 10/12 months adding size!

Yes there are studies of IIFYM working but like you said look at all the TOP pros in each division. You don't seem them eating pop tarts etc! Even the top muscle models,

Jaco etc... They keep it clean!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I eat like a bodybuilder as that's what I want to be. I think eat for your goals, if you want to maintain leanness or just look good then iifym can work. If you want an awesome physique and are not part of the genetic elite then you're going to have to go to the extremes of eating.
> 
> I don't know anyone who holds a look I want to achieve that uses iifym, if eating multiple times a day and following a set diet didn't work then 99% of bodybuilders that follow it wouldn't do it.
> 
> Just my take and how I eat now is enjoyable but more importantly works. All about results with food for me!


Couldn't agree with this post anymore!! Spot on mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> I'm kind of in the same position as you! I want to achieve a physique like calum von moger. I really like the old school classic physiques. After this comp I'm prepared to spend 10/12 months adding size!
> 
> Yes there are studies of IIFYM working but like you said look at all the TOP pros in each division. You don't seem them eating pop tarts etc! Even the top muscle models,
> 
> Jaco etc... They keep it clean!


Pop tarts, haribo, cereal etc all fine post workout for fast sugars but I wouldn't ever use as a carb source regularly.


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Pop tarts, haribo, cereal etc all fine post workout for fast sugars but I wouldn't ever use as a carb source regularly.


Totally agree mate! I like my pineapple post workout as it's nice to get servings of fruit in.

How big a body builder are you hoping to be? Mr O size?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Pop tarts, haribo, cereal, queenie's red vines that i am NOT allowed to touch etc all fine post workout for fast sugars but I wouldn't ever use as a carb source regularly.


Fixed x


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> Totally agree mate! I like my pineapple post workout as it's nice to get servings of fruit in.
> 
> How big a body builder are you hoping to be? Mr O size?


Nooo takes too much of a toll on life to get to that level of development plus I think genetics do play a part for definate in being able to achieve it aswell. I'm genetically retarded 

I'd love to be competitive (top 6) in the heavyweights (u100kg) at the Brits ONE day. Will take years and lots of consistent hard work to do so though.

Marathon not a sprint and it's a lifestyle I enjoy and can fit in easily so will continue plugging away


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Nooo takes too much of a toll on life to get to that level of development plus I think genetics do play a part for definate in being able to achieve it aswell. I'm genetically retarded
> 
> I'd love to be competitive (top 6) in the heavyweights (u100kg) at the Brits ONE day. Will take years and lots of consistent hard work to do so though.
> 
> Marathon not a sprint and it's a lifestyle I enjoy and can fit in easily so will continue plugging away


That's true mate also 100,000 of pounds a year!

Your looking good now mate! Another year on you and you'll be looking insane!

Slow and steady always wins the race


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> That's true mate also 100,000 of pounds a year!
> 
> Your looking good now mate! Another year on you and you'll be looking insane!
> 
> Slow and steady always wins the race


That's right just need to keep improving


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders!

Side laterals raises 22kg x 12 then 27kg partials x 10 (drop set) 15kg x 10

Db presses worked upto 42kg x 11 (drop) 32kg x 6

Machine presses 4 sets 12,12,10,8 with slow negatives

Rear delt flyes 4 sets 15kg x 15-8 drop set last set

Volume down and enjoying the workouts, food is great and easy to put away! Can't wait for cruise to be over and get growing bigger! Arms tomorrow


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders!
> 
> Side laterals raises 22kg x 12 then 27kg partials x 10 (drop set) 15kg x 10
> 
> Db presses worked upto 42kg x 11 (drop) 32kg x 6
> 
> Machine presses 4 sets 12,12,10,8 with slow negatives
> 
> Rear delt flyes 4 sets 15kg x 15-8 drop set last set
> 
> Volume down and enjoying the workouts, food is great and easy to put away! Can't wait for cruise to be over and get growing bigger! Arms tomorrow


Nice work,alright shorty!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Nice work,alright shorty!


Normally I'd argue the short comment BUT from you I'll have to take that one


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> I eat like a bodybuilder as that's what I want to be. I think eat for your goals, if you want to maintain leanness or just look good then iifym can work. If you want an awesome physique and are not part of the genetic elite then you're going to have to go to the extremes of eating.
> 
> I don't know anyone who holds a look I want to achieve that uses iifym, if eating multiple times a day and following a set diet didn't work then 99% of bodybuilders that follow it wouldn't do it.
> 
> Just my take and how I eat now is enjoyable but more importantly works. All about results with food for me!


I think IIFYM can snowball as well, people can get carried away easy by eating sh1t. Plus from a former fat boy, I prefer keeping things "clean" and at set times of day with set number of meals as the structure keeps me in line.


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> I think IIFYM can snowball as well, people can get carried away easy by eating sh1t. Plus from a former fat boy, I prefer keeping things "clean" and at set times of day with set number of meals as the structure keeps me in line.


Same mate, I think being a FFB does require a tighter diet! No doubt due to the difference in insulin response and how we tolerate sugar/carbs compared to people who remain leaner naturally (bastards)


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Same mate, I think being a FFB does require a tighter diet! No doubt due to the difference in insulin response and how we tolerate sugar/carbs compared to people who remain leaner naturally (bastards)


This.. Plus you likely have more fat cells than most. Obviously when you get smaller the fat cells shrink in size - but not numbers. So, although you'll be at a lower fat percentage you have the same number of fat cells.

Problem with this is smaller fat cells secrete LESS leptin (hormone that signifies that you're full) and are MORE sensitive to insulin (storage hormone). This means that you're likely to get hungrier quicker than most.. And, with the fat cells being more sensitive to insulin they're more prone to storing fat.


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> This.. Plus you likely have more fat cells than most. Obviously when you get smaller the fat cells shrink in size - but not numbers. So, although you'll be at a lower fat percentage you have the same number of fat cells.
> 
> Problem with this is smaller fat cells secrete LESS leptin (hormone that signifies that you're full) and are MORE sensitive to insulin (storage hormone). This means that you're likely to get hungrier quicker than most.. And, with the fat cells being more sensitive to insulin they're more prone to storing fat.


Yea that's a great point, I read that when I first started training about being able to create fat cells when stores of original cells are full BUT you can't destroy them, only shrink the ones you have.


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Yea that's a great point, I read that when I first started training about being able to create fat cells when stores of original cells are full BUT you can't destroy them, only shrink the ones you have.


Exactly..

Which is why many that are originally overweight - *usually* - end up back where they started or worse. Obviously there's exceptions to the rule, but they're the ones like yourself that realise they have to nail their diet 80% of the time. Problem is most get to where they want to be then think 'ohh I can relax now'. Unfortunately not - sucks but one of those things I guess!


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Exactly..
> 
> Which is why many that are originally overweight - *usually* - end up back where they started or worse. Obviously there's exceptions to the rule, but they're the ones like yourself that realise they have to nail their diet 80% of the time. Problem is most get to where they want to be then think 'ohh I can relax now'. Unfortunately not - sucks but one of those things I guess!


Yea totally, reason why you have to adopt the eating as a new "lifestyle" and not just diet off and go back to what was considered normal before.

I guess everyone has obstacles though whether trying to gain size or lose weight!


----------



## RACK

There does seem to be a trend at the min of fitness people saying how they can just eat chocolate, crap, don't have set meals ect. That's cool is your body allows it, I'd love to be that lucky lol

Love the point made about fat cells and totally relate to it.

I like having 5-6 meals a day, am used to eating chicken so I find it easy to maintain. Don't get me wrong I'm not sayin I don't have the odd pizza but if I do I'll make sure I off set my food for the day round it. Plus where I go for a pizza the guy makes everythin him self, puts extra chicken on for me and goes easy on the cheese


----------



## J4MES

RACK said:


> There does seem to be a trend at the min of fitness people saying how they can just eat chocolate, crap, don't have set meals ect. That's cool is your body allows it, I'd love to be that lucky lol
> 
> Love the point made about fat cells and totally relate to it.
> 
> I like having 5-6 meals a day, am used to eating chicken so I find it easy to maintain. Don't get me wrong I'm not sayin I don't have the odd pizza but if I do I'll make sure I off set my food for the day round it. Plus where I go for a pizza the guy makes everythin him self, puts extra chicken on for me and goes easy on the cheese


There is a trend I agree but if you look into it enough name one TOP pro who follows that kind of diet?

Rob riches

Ryan terry

They don't .....

I know these guys only have the fitness physiques but that's the trent it seems to Follow with. I do agree though certain people bloat when eating different things... I've tried it... Worked okay on cutting but found when bulking your eating more food so allows you to be very flexible so found sodium and sugar was higher leaving me VERY bloated


----------



## RACK

Can't knock those two names you posted mate. Spoke to Rob Riches before as he sponsered a girl I knew.

I meant there's a lot at the min on fb and twitter (I didn't exclusively mean the fitness class guys, just a lot of people involved or into fitness) that keep knocking the tupperwear crew calling it sad and saying eating chocolate and stuff doesn't matter. We all know that to get in stage/contest shape you've got to be strict and not eat much........ so when someone says they eat lots, hardly do any cardio and bang a few Mcd's down I give a little smile off knowing that won't be the case.

This is going off Will's journal a bit now though haha


----------



## J4MES

RACK said:


> Can't knock those two names you posted mate. Spoke to Rob Riches before as he sponsered a girl I knew.
> 
> I meant there's a lot at the min on fb and twitter (I didn't exclusively mean the fitness class guys, just a lot of people involved or into fitness) that keep knocking the tupperwear crew calling it sad and saying eating chocolate and stuff doesn't matter. We all know that to get in stage/contest shape you've got to be strict and not eat much........ so when someone says they eat lots, hardly do any cardio and bang a few Mcd's down I give a little smile off knowing that won't be the case.
> 
> This is going off Will's journal a bit now though haha


Definetly people I look up to in the industry! Very very true, specially when you read people's journals on here... Low kcals, food wise of very similar!


----------



## JPO

@Bad Alan just spotted this on my Facebook


----------



## Bad Alan

JPO said:


> @Bad Alan just spotted this on my Facebook


Haha yea they've put that on their before  from prep last year - 14 weeks between photos !


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Haha yea they've put that on their before  from prep last year - 14 weeks between photos !


What was the weight difference between these photos mate?


----------



## JPO

14 weeks ! Holy fk !

Loads of comments saying it's photo shopped but we all no that's not true ha ! I'd take that as a great compliment ha !


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> What was the weight difference between these photos mate?


105kg start and probably around 89-90kg second pic mate.

First was two day binge end of the night gut pushed out fr a good start photo  still was very "bulked" but I'm not gna lie and say I didn't exaggerate the starting photo lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

JPO said:


> 14 weeks ! Holy fk !
> 
> Loads of comments saying it's photo shopped but we all no that's not true ha ! I'd take that as a great compliment ha !


Yea they're hilarious mate, laughing at them! The one that says "he took a **** and then took another photo" cracked me up 

Yea two weeks out the one on the right!


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> 105kg start and probably around 89-90kg second pic mate.
> 
> First was two day binge end of the night gut pushed out fr a good start photo  still was very "bulked" but I'm not gna lie and say I didn't exaggerate the starting photo lol.


Glad your honest mate!! You've Made some massive changes from then!!


----------



## JPO

Bad Alan said:


> Yea they're hilarious mate, laughing at them! The one that says "he took a **** and then took another photo" cracked me up
> 
> Yea two weeks out the one on the right!


Hahaha !! Let them think what they want ha ! Just negative jealous people ! Who can't work hard or stay focused !

Been reading through your journal mate absolutey amazing work ! When are you thinking of competing this year ?


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> Glad your honest mate!! You've Made some massive changes from then!!


Cheers mate, after the show I really feel like I've made some good changes and starting to look like I train in a tshirt now. Haven't got no way near as fat and 17stone so gained loads, still 11 weeks offseason left too and a decent blast


----------



## Bad Alan

JPO said:


> Hahaha !! Let them think what they want ha ! Just negative jealous people ! Who can't work hard or stay focused !
> 
> Been reading through your journal mate absolutey amazing work ! When are you thinking of competing this year ?


Cheers mate, always good to hear  so right it's all consistency as I don't have great genetics for the sport but with consistency you can make great changes and improvements. Just takes time!

I'm doing the ukbff north champs which is in Leeds. It's not till September so got about 27 weeks from now!


----------



## JPO

So a good couple of weeks left to add some more size before prep !

Yeah mate it is consistency , this is we're I have struggled in the past not with training but diet swapping and changing things too often , working with big_jim_87 now so hopefully will really start to make some serious changes !


----------



## Bad Alan

JPO said:


> So a good couple of weeks left to add some more size before prep !
> 
> Yeah mate it is consistency , this is we're I have struggled in the past not with training but diet swapping and changing things too often , working with big_jim_87 now so hopefully will really start to make some serious changes !


Yea will do 16 week prep and go niceeeeee and slow  so ages left lol.

That's good, Jim's a great coach tbf and anyone who actually sticks to his plans seems to make great progress.


----------



## JPO

Bad Alan said:


> Yea will do 16 week prep and go niceeeeee and slow  so ages left lol.
> 
> That's good, Jim's a great coach tbf and anyone who actually sticks to his plans seems to make great progress.


I'll be sticking to his every letter !! Get nice and lean then have a good start point after that to start adding some quality mass .

Can't wait to see you come show day mate sure you will look immense


----------



## Bad Alan

Gunnage;

Hammer curls worked upto 32kg x 6 drop 25kg x 10

Pushdowns worked upto 1 off stack x 7 drop half stack x 4 (used extreme rom, full stretch and held contractions on the drop)

Bb curls worked upto 60kg x 11,6

Ez bar extension worked upto 55kg x 7 drop 40kg x 5 (same extreme rom, stretch and contraction on the drop)

Rev cable curls superset one arm cable preacher curls 2 sets

Rev pushdowns superset tricep dips 2 sets

Removed an excercise from the arm workout and only pushing one set of each of the first four excercises to complete failure and beyond. Was a really good workout, pumped up!

Weigh in tomorrow and will speak to Adam probably, foods been a great change and def feel like I'm holding weight/size/fullness whilst being off cycle.

New workouts from next week!


----------



## Bad Alan

MaxiRAW delivery today


----------



## biglbs

ah24 said:


> This.. Plus you likely have more fat cells than most. Obviously when you get smaller the fat cells shrink in size - but not numbers. So, although you'll be at a lower fat percentage you have the same number of fat cells.
> 
> Problem with this is smaller fat cells secrete LESS leptin (hormone that signifies that you're full) and are MORE sensitive to insulin (storage hormone). This means that you're likely to get hungrier quicker than most.. And, with the fat cells being more sensitive to insulin they're more prone to storing fat.


I thought i had all the fat cells going,you mean other people have got some....oh fook,that is a shock:lol:last count i had 100,000,000,000,000 of them ffs,but totaly agree the cvnts do shrink lol


----------



## Dan94

In


----------



## Bad Alan

Dan94 said:


> In


Welcome


----------



## Dazarms

Bad Alan said:


> Don't know if these will work well or not but they are comparisons from when;
> 
> first started with Scott bodyweight was 83kg
> 
> then after a 5 1/2 month bulk bodyweight was 103kg
> 
> then after a 4 month comp diet bodyweight was 84kg
> 
> View attachment 129428
> 
> 
> View attachment 129429
> 
> 
> And back shots from tonight to starting with Scott;
> 
> 83kg start
> 
> 95kg today
> 
> View attachment 129430


Hey mate

just came across your journal tonight and been reading through it

great read

How have u came on since these pics?

do u have a more recent jouranl this year yet?

and u still working with scott as your coach?


----------



## Bad Alan

Dazarms said:


> Hey mate
> 
> just came across your journal tonight and been reading through it
> 
> great read
> 
> How have u came on since these pics?
> 
> do u have a more recent jouranl this year yet?
> 
> and u still working with scott as your coach?


Hi mate, been going well since the comp pics. I'm 25kg heavier than show day, this journal has only been going since July last year and will go until this years prep in June I reckon.

Just stopped with Scott this week mate, just a change of direction. He's awesome at what he does and helped me out loads and never asked for a penny for prep and the last few months. I'm working with Adam Hayley for diet, really like his approach and after speaking to him a lot think we will do well together. He's hooked me up with one of his mates for programming training too and that'll be starting next week!

I'm hovering around 17stone ATM on cruise which I'm pleased with, should be some massive improvements in stage look this year!

Offseason;


----------



## Dazarms

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate, been going well since the comp pics. I'm 25kg heavier than show day, this journal has only been going since July last year and will go until this years prep in June I reckon.
> 
> Just stopped with Scott this week mate, just a change of direction. He's awesome at what he does and helped me out loads and never asked for a penny for prep and the last few months. I'm working with Adam Hayley for diet, really like his approach and after speaking to him a lot think we will do well together. He's hooked me up with one of his mates for programming training too and that'll be starting next week!
> 
> I'm hovering around 17stone ATM on cruise which I'm pleased with, should be some massive improvements in stage look this year!
> 
> Offseason;
> 
> View attachment 147194
> 
> 
> View attachment 147195
> 
> 
> View attachment 147196


Mate lats are sick!!

So low right into your waist!

And delts are like cannon balls!

Great progress man

So which comp u doing this summer?

Where did u meet Adam like for your diet help?

I was working with coach from round my area but parted ways as I just felt like his approach wasnt for me

So on the look out for new coach

Ive heard scott is very good wouldnt no how to go about contacting him tho as he isint on here anymore is he.

Could u recomend anyone pal


----------



## Bad Alan

Dazarms said:


> Mate lats are sick!!
> 
> So low right into your waist!
> 
> And delts are like cannon balls!
> 
> Great progress man
> 
> So which comp u doing this summer?
> 
> Where did u meet Adam like for your diet help?
> 
> I was working with coach from round my area but parted ways as I just felt like his approach wasnt for me
> 
> So on the look out for new coach
> 
> Ive heard scott is very good wouldnt no how to go about contacting him tho as he isint on here anymore is he.
> 
> Could u recomend anyone pal


Cheers mate, all a work in progress!

September ukbff north mate - at Leeds town hall

Adam coaches my other half and lives right near us, he works at ultimate performance in London but does offer online. He's a member on here (ah24) very impressive knowledge on nutrition!

Scott's great BUT not for everyone mate, you get what you pay for but he can be expensive. Get him on twitter mate - francisdiet. I would recommend him if you can afford it!

There's a couple on here you could use, obviously I'd recommend Adam! I've spoke to him a lot in person and you'll see his posts on here are very in depth. I'm very pleased he's helping me out. Sure you'll be able to get him on PM. There's another @BIG JIM87 who id recommend too, has some good transformations!


----------



## Dazarms

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, all a work in progress!
> 
> September ukbff north mate - at Leeds town hall
> 
> Adam coaches my other half and lives right near us, he works at ultimate performance in London but does offer online. He's a member on here (ah24) very impressive knowledge on nutrition!
> 
> Scott's great BUT not for everyone mate, you get what you pay for but he can be expensive. Get him on twitter mate - francisdiet. I would recommend him if you can afford it!
> 
> There's a couple on here you could use, obviously I'd recommend Adam! I've spoke to him a lot in person and you'll see his posts on here are very in depth. I'm very pleased he's helping me out. Sure you'll be able to get him on PM. There's another @BIG JIM87 who id recommend too, has some good transformations!


Yeah mate cheers for all that

Ive known a couple people use scott over the years and say the same as urself there

I dont mind the cost tho, Id rather pay for top quality like

Big jim ive spoke with on here about putting a plan together just before I started working with guy round my way

only went with local guy as he was local so could check in with him easier and meet him for training sessions also

But just wasnt a fan of his methods so like I say on the look again

I was going contact Jim again tho as ive seen alot people recommending Jim on here also

But was just curious about Scott after seeing ur amazing transformation.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dazarms said:


> Yeah mate cheers for all that
> 
> Ive known a couple people use scott over the years and say the same as urself there
> 
> I dont mind the cost tho, Id rather pay for top quality like
> 
> Big jim ive spoke with on here about putting a plan together just before I started working with guy round my way
> 
> only went with local guy as he was local so could check in with him easier and meet him for training sessions also
> 
> But just wasnt a fan of his methods so like I say on the look again
> 
> I was going contact Jim again tho as ive seen alot people recommending Jim on here also
> 
> But was just curious about Scott after seeing ur amazing transformation.


I can PM you Scott's contact details mate if you want them and you two can talk together? .


----------



## Dazarms

Bad Alan said:


> I can PM you Scott's contact details mate if you want them and you two can talk together? .


yeah ok mate

cheers appreciate that


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Inverted rows 3 sets to failure

Db rows 1 drop set of 72kg x 8, 52kg x 7, 42kg x 9

Deadlift from floor 180kg x 6, 220kg x 5

Wide pulldowns superset low pulley rows 3 sets 20-6 reps

Some good heavy work and despite back pump after rows, deads were fairly strong! Rows were really good, kept the heavy set nice and slow on the negative and stretched out at bottom of each rep. Felt light tbh!

Bodyweight is holding really well which is great news for pushing past this weight on next blast


----------



## Bad Alan

Right so first day of new training, 3 week strength phase during this cruise. Split is upper/lower with 2 sessions for each - 4 training days a week.

Today upper 1;

Floor presses - 2 sec pause each rep - 100kg 5 x 5

Pulldowns to forehead - 18plates 5 x 5

Db presses - 32,35,35kg x 8

(Superset)

Db dead stop rows - 45,52,57kg x 8

Bb curls 30,35,37kg x 10 contraction held

Lying ez bar extension - paused on floor - 45kg x 3 x 10

Side laterals - constant tension - 10kg x 30,20 then 7kg x 20

Easing into this workout as hasn't done a few moves in a while, form was kept v strict and will progress quickly on these lifts I reckon!

Lower day tmro and back squats are in! Haven't done them in probably 4-5 months as had a rotator injury so was unable to get under bar. It's feeling better and will just take time to be able to get bar on my back  well prepared for ego taking a hit with pussy weights!


----------



## ah24

If doing the squats at K2 tomorrow, before doing them - grab one of the resistance bands.. Loop it around chin up bar of rack.

Then release pec minor on both arms (arm at 45degrees).. Should help open up shoulders a little for the squatting


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> If doing the squats at K2 tomorrow, before doing them - grab one of the resistance bands.. Loop it around chin up bar of rack.
> 
> Then release pec minor on both arms (arm at 45degrees).. Should help open up shoulders a little for the squatting


Yea I will do mate, it'll just be getting it loosened up and then continuing to keep squatting. I know flexibility will get better in it but bar position will be high for a while lol, which is not my preferred/strongest position. However ill just build up in this new position!


----------



## Bad Alan

Lower 1;

So first time back squatting in around 5 months, found groove and depth really easy tbh! Changed elbow position with bar on back and eased rotator pain, elbows not quite so underneath the bar and high bar position.

Bb squats - 1 x 200kg, 5 x 5 x 160kg

Rev alternate lunge - 35kg x 8,6,6

(Superset)

GHR - 3 x 8

Leg extension - 100 rep drop set

Ab work

Back squats felt strong, the single is an "over warm up" so not maximal attempt, purely to excite Cns for the volume work. Was a fast single tbh and will go heavier next week, all the squat sets were abit easy. Not meant to miss any reps but this was a little light, went conservative though as haven't done in ages!

Leg extensions were killer, after completing the pump is insane as they fill up with blood


----------



## Queenie

Very pleased about those squats babe xxx


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> purely to excite Cns for the volume work.


I like that phrase! :thumb: Does work though


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper 2

Incline bb press - 5 sec negatives - 100kg x 5 x 5

Chin ups - 5 x 5

Inc db press - 40,42,42kg x 8,8,6

Superset

Low pulley rows - 6,7,8pl x 8

Hammer curls - 25kg x 10,9,7

Superset

Lying double tri ext - paused reps - 15kg x 3 x 10

Rear delt swings - 20,20,17kg x 25,20,20

Another really good workout, back in thinking of progression/strength gain mindset. Can't wait to push on from these next week! Inc bb was abit too comfortable again so will beat it next week np


----------



## Bad Alan

Lower 2;

Floor deadlifts - 230kg x 4

Deficit deadlifts from a plate - 140kg x 3sets x 6

Hack squats 2pl per side x 20,20,17

Superset

Single leg lying curl 5,7,7pl x 12,10,7

Standing calves ss/ tibia raise 10 then 25 reps

Floor deads were hard! Just getting back into them so expect them to go up quickly enough, never done deficits before so getting a feel for them too. Really liked them - tough move but def room for improvement weight wise next week! Hacks had me blowing out my ass done constant tension style 

Great workout, week 1 of strength wave complete and pleased how it's gone! Blast will be in 2-3 weeks time after this wave has finished. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Queenie

Deficit deadlift pics! xxx


----------



## biglbs

I have never tried these but i will,nice


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> I have never tried these but i will,nice


They're good mate! Just getting a feel for them this week, had to concentrate hard to keep lower back really tight after doing conv deads beforehand. Definately worth a go 

Hope you're well!


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper 1;

Floor press - 110kg 6 sets 4 reps

Pulldowns to forehead - 20pl 6 sets 4 reps

Db shoulder press - paused - 35kg 3 sets 8 reps

Superset

Db deadstop rows 57,62,62kg x 8

Bb curls 40kg x 10,10,8

Superset

Lying ez bar extension 50kg x 8,8,6

Side laterals constant tension 10kg x 30,20,10 + partials to 20 last set

Floor presses were good, still nailed all reps bit too easily but +10kg on those. All moves up in weight or reps so happy days! Elbow is v sore hopefully won't bother squats tomorrow too much, will be getting a neoprene sleeve for it should help a little. Diet really good and easy, couple more weeks till can get gaining well again


----------



## RACK

Nice lookin workout there mate, how you finding an upper/lower split?


----------



## RowRow

Do you do the dead stop Db rows off a bench or free standing?

Unless you had whacking great big dumbbells I can only see it being done off a bench otherwise there might be a lot of twisting at the waist


----------



## ah24

RowRow said:


> Do you do the dead stop Db rows off a bench or free standing?
> 
> Unless you had whacking great big dumbbells I can only see it being done off a bench otherwise there might be a lot of twisting at the waist


Would depend on arm length etc.

But, usually you can just stick resting hand on lower DB rack and it's fine.


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Nice lookin workout there mate, how you finding an upper/lower split?


Enjoying the change mate, annoying having elbow flare up but will crack on! Seems to be doing the trick during my cruise anyway


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Do you do the dead stop Db rows off a bench or free standing?
> 
> Unless you had whacking great big dumbbells I can only see it being done off a bench otherwise there might be a lot of twisting at the waist


They're done with body quite parralel to floor and as @ah24 says grabbing the lower db rack puts you in a good position. That being said I do them with a small wooden block on the floor, just to elevate it a little bit, find I can keep my lower back position much better. Always the case that keeping the lower back in good position allows much better lat contraction at the top of the row.

If gym isn't as packed as last night ill vid how I do mine, pic of @RXQueenie doing hers a few weeks ago;










She's rowing the 30kg DBS now though


----------



## Queenie

Love that pic 

Need to get one of me and my 30kg DBs *proud face* (Don't look at my nose!) xxx


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> They're done with body quite parralel to floor and as @ah24 says grabbing the lower db rack puts you in a good position. That being said I do them with a small wooden block on the floor, just to elevate it a little bit, find I can keep my lower back position much better. Always the case that keeping the lower back in good position allows much better lat contraction at the top of the row.
> 
> If gym isn't as packed as last night ill vid how I do mine, pic of @RXQueenie doing hers a few weeks ago;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's rowing the 30kg DBS now though


That helps a lot,

Think the Db rack at my gym is lose than that but will certainly give the dead stops a whirl when I can train again


----------



## Bad Alan

Lower 1;

Bb squats - 210kg x 1 then 170kg x 6sets x 4 reps

Leg extension 100rep drop set

Elbow is really playing up so called it a day at that, was pleased to get some work in with the squats as really want to get back to some good numbers! Got a 3rm next week and hopefully good for 210-220kg injury permitting


----------



## sxbarnes

Like the squatting Will


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> They're done with body quite parralel to floor and as @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=4253" target="_blank">ah24</a> says grabbing the lower db rack puts you in a good position. That being said I do them with a small wooden block on the floor, just to elevate it a little bit, find I can keep my lower back position much better. Always the case that keeping the lower back in good position allows much better lat contraction at the top of the row.
> 
> If gym isn't as packed as last night ill vid how I do mine, pic of @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=63608" target="_blank">RXQueenie</a> doing hers a few weeks ago;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's rowing the 30kg DBS now though


like this


----------



## bigchickenlover

liam0810 said:


> like this


Always did mine this way love it!!

Are you racing the bald guy opposite you?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> like this


Yep just like that, except I personally keep a better arch in back with it elevated a couple of inches. Find that from the floor is just a little too far down!


----------



## liam0810

bigchickenlover said:


> Always did mine this way love it!!
> 
> Are you racing the bald guy opposite you?


haha never noticed that and that's not me!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yep just like that, except I personally keep a better arch in back with it elevated a couple of inches. Find that from the floor is just a little too far down!


I'm only short so its not that far down!


----------



## bigchickenlover

liam0810 said:


> haha never noticed that and that's not me!


I wasn't checking you out or anything..

But you would have won hands down... so too speak


----------



## liam0810

bigchickenlover said:


> I wasn't checking you out or anything..
> 
> But you would have won hands down... so too speak


I agree "i" did more reps as well!


----------



## Tom90

@Bad Alan @RXQueenie Are you both regulars at that gym? I trained there last year when I was on a course in Crawley. I remember the guy who owned it was huge, there was also a woman who trained there and she was bigger than me :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Tom90 said:


> @Bad Alan @RXQueenie Are you both regulars at that gym? I trained there last year when I was on a course in Crawley. I remember the guy who owned it was huge, there was also a woman who trained there and she was bigger than me :lol:


I've been training at Forest Gym around three years and yes, Will is a regular there too  The big guy is Harold Marillier and the woman that was bigger than u is Rene Campbell, both ifbb pros. You picked well when u came down!


----------



## RowRow

I noticed in another thread you said you prefer shorter cycles for gaining.

Why is this exactly?


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> I noticed in another thread you said you prefer shorter cycles for gaining.
> 
> Why is this exactly?


Get in, grow, get out before body fights change 

Simple for me really, stay on all year anyway just cruise in between. Like to run short cycles peaked alongside tougher training periods. Always seem to gain good strength etc even on cruise so the blasts are through plateaus. I've never got on with longer cycles 2-6 weeks max for me, usually around 4 weeks.


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Get in, grow, get out before body fights change
> 
> Simple for me really, stay on all year anyway just cruise in between. Like to run short cycles peaked alongside tougher training periods. Always seem to gain good strength etc even on cruise so the blasts are through plateaus. I've never got on with longer cycles 2-6 weeks max for me, usually around 4 weeks.


That makes sense to me. Need to start playing around with smaller cycles, stolen a lot of things from your logs got my future training too!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> That makes sense to me. Need to start playing around with smaller cycles, stolen a lot of things from your logs got my future training too!


Just pm me if you want to bounce ideas mate


----------



## Sambuca

Hi will looks like all foing well other than elbow

Whats up with it


----------



## Suprakill4

RowRow said:


> That makes sense to me. Need to start playing around with smaller cycles, stolen a lot of things from your logs got my future training too!


Youll not regret trying shorter higher dose blasts mate. My last one was incredible 20 days in but got ill.

I was rubbish at keeping up with jabs so now ive opted for a normal 12 week cycle but fully knowing it will not be half as productive as 2 x 30 days blasts. Just cant do with so much jabbing, twice a weeks my limit now lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Hi will looks like all foing well other than elbow
> 
> Whats up with it


Tennis elbow flare up I think, always susceptible to it when start going heavier/strength focused.

I've been bought elbow sleeves and getting @RXQueenie to rock tape it before tonight's session to see if that helps.

Reckon that tb500 would help? I've got some from a new peptide company, that'd be good to try out!


----------



## Suprakill4

Which peptide company? Sick of ordering peps from abroad then it seems theres fraud on my s0dding card all the time!


----------



## RowRow

Suprakill4 said:


> Youll not regret trying shorter higher dose blasts mate. My last one was incredible 20 days in but got ill.
> 
> I was rubbish at keeping up with jabs so now ive opted for a normal 12 week cycle but fully knowing it will not be half as productive as 2 x 30 days blasts. Just cant do with so much jabbing, twice a weeks my limit now lol.


I've always enjoyed longer cycles for strength.

But definitely focusing more on bodybuilding after readings everyone's logs whilst being unable to train.

Think shorter cycles will be the future for sure. Particularly with all the info I've picked up in the last few weeks.


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Tennis elbow flare up I think, always susceptible to it when start going heavier/strength focused.
> 
> I've been bought elbow sleeves and getting @RXQueenie to rock tape it before tonight's session to see if that helps.
> 
> Reckon that tb500 would help? I've got some from a new peptide company, that'd be good to try out!


Ye should do if its inflamation 2mg once a week maybe


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Which peptide company? Sick of ordering peps from abroad then it seems theres fraud on my s0dding card all the time!


Eds peptides mate, been using the mod grf/ipam and it does the job. Keeping weight even slight gain and fullness is good off cycle!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Ye should do if its inflamation 2mg once a week maybe


Will try it, been using "eds peptides" and they work nicely  hopefully the tb500 helps!


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Will try it, been using "eds peptides" and they work nicely  hopefully the tb500 helps!


I'll have a look. Interested how u get on wanna try some for my rhomboid


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Will try it, been using "eds peptides" and they work nicely  hopefully the tb500 helps!


Ah yeahhhh. I can source them. Will be using them when mine run out.


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper 2

Inc bb press - paused reps - 105kg x 6sets x 4reps

Underhand pulldowns 20pl 6sets x 4reps

Inc db press 42kg x 3sets x 8reps

Superset

Low pulley rows 7,8,9pl x 8,8,6

Hammer curls 25kg x 10,10,8

Superset

Double db lying ext 15,17,17kg x 10,10,8

Rear delt swings on inc bench 17kg x 3sets x 30reps

Incline bench was good despite left shoulder and elbow being dodgy, injured side felt a lot heavier but managed all sets and reps - room for heavier as wasn't balls to the wall. Everything else is up on last week, pleased as progression during cruise is really great. Diet and training has been spot on so no surprise  blast off in a couple of weeks!


----------



## GetSuperBig

How do doses vary for you then between cruises and blasts?

You blast for 30days or a bit longer?


----------



## RACK

Is the elbow pain consistent with going heavier mate? I know mine peaks after 2 or so weeks then eases off

Also agree on the 6 week cycles, something I've tried the last couple of months and like it


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Upper 2
> 
> Inc bb press - paused reps - 105kg x 6sets x 4reps
> 
> Underhand pulldowns 20pl 6sets x 4reps
> 
> Inc db press 42kg x 3sets x 8reps
> 
> Superset
> 
> Low pulley rows 7,8,9pl x 8,8,6
> 
> Hammer curls 25kg x 10,10,8
> 
> Superset
> 
> Double db lying ext 15,17,17kg x 10,10,8
> 
> Rear delt swings on inc bench 17kg x 3sets x 30reps
> 
> Incline bench was good despite left shoulder and elbow being dodgy, injured side felt a lot heavier but managed all sets and reps - room for heavier as wasn't balls to the wall. Everything else is up on last week, pleased as progression during cruise is really great. Diet and training has been spot on so no surprise  blast off in a couple of weeks!


Bad times on the injury mate, is your vagina ok too? 

Only joking, always good when you're progressing during a cruise, how long you been cruising for?


----------



## Bad Alan

GetSuperBig said:


> How do doses vary for you then between cruises and blasts?
> 
> You blast for 30days or a bit longer?


I run 150mg e7-10d on cruise and higher on blast  never list doses or ratios of drugs as its where I'm at with them. Always say you should use the least amount possible at each time and keep adding bits when you plateau.

4 weeks is typcial so 28days of injections - some long esters will take 14 days to clear though and sometimes cycles are shorter for 14 days of injecting or so with everything clear at 4 week period.


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Is the elbow pain consistent with going heavier mate? I know mine peaks after 2 or so weeks then eases off
> 
> Also agree on the 6 week cycles, something I've tried the last couple of months and like it


Yea it is mate, I've strated alot of preventative measures now and have today off so hopefully be less painful on Saturday 

Short cycles have worked best for me too and wont be switching them anytime soon for gaining purposes!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Bad times on the injury mate, is your vagina ok too?
> 
> Only joking, always good when you're progressing during a cruise, how long you been cruising for?


Cheeeeeeeky  its fine to train around so still cracking on!

4 weeks to now, going to start again in a couple of weeks when training changes again!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Cheeeeeeeky  its fine to train around so still cracking on!
> 
> 4 weeks to now, going to start again in a couple of weeks when training changes again!


Haha that's the main thing I suppose, I had to stop chins because something in my right forearm is not ok but its fine on everything else so its all about working round things.

Whats the cycle? It better be exciting


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha that's the main thing I suppose, I had to stop chins because something in my right forearm is not ok but its fine on everything else so its all about working round things.
> 
> Whats the cycle? It better be exciting


Thats how I injured my rotator originally and it still flares up now! Doing wide grip pull ups, bloody things!

Itll be simple 4 weeks on short esters this time - test p, tren a and an oral with insulin too. Want to get upto 110kg before prep, thatd be good for me anyway


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Thats how I injured my rotator originally and it still flares up now! Doing wide grip pull ups, bloody things!
> 
> Itll be simple 4 weeks on short esters this time - test p, tren a and an oral with insulin too. Want to get upto 110kg before prep, thatd be good for me anyway


110kg for a northerner shorter than me isn't bad going mate 

I have never done a short ester cycle apart from last few weeks of prep, the less I have to jab the better tbh.


----------



## Bad Alan

Elbow has been rock taped up by the lovely @RXQueenie ! Really fighting to keep training as uninterrupted as possible;










Rest day today, lower2 tomorrow and some heavy deads


----------



## Queenie

My pleasure! Will just support as best as possible....

... but looks cool too  xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

Lower 2

Floor deads worked upto 235kg x 5

Deficit deads 160,170,170kg x 6

Hack squats 2.25pl x 20,20,18

Superset

Single leg lying curls 6,7,6pl x 12,8,8

Standing calves superset tibia raises

Really good workout - deads are +5kg and +1 rep which is great. Deficits worked hard on and are 30kg up however took them easier last week being new move. The superset is hell and only 10 secs rest between moves so pump and pain is really bad 

Week 2 done, pleased with progress and ready to beat all next week again!

Bodyweight still 106kg means can really push on when next blast begins, new diet from @ah24 and peptides are doing the job!


----------



## Queenie

Not mentioning carrying my barbell all the way home from the gym?? lol. Thank u so so much again xxx


----------



## biglbs

Strong fooker!


----------



## reza85

Looking as strong as ever brother, hope is all going well


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper 1 - wk3

Floor presses with pause worked upto 140kg x 4 then 120kg x 6sets x 3reps

Pull-ups 7 x 3

Db shoulder press 37kg x 8,8,6

Deadstop db rows 65kg x 3sets x 8reps

Bb curls 40kg x 10,10,8

Lying ez bar ext 50kg x 10,8,5

Db side raise - constant tension - 10kg x 30,25,12 with short breaks between sets

Training change up planned next week, this workout was much better and floor presses on volume sets still strong and not at all out limit. Pleased with the 140kg x 4 there. All moves up on weight or reps so progressing nicely on cruise, elbow held out well till the arms superset but pushed through it fine with wraps.

Diet still enjoying it, like the meal schedule and layout v much. Doing the trick as holding weight/fullness.


----------



## Bad Alan

Lower 1;

Bb squats worked upto 210kg x 4 then 170kg x 6sets x 3reps

Rev lunge 37kg x 6,6,6

Superset

GHR 3 x 8

Leg extensions 100 rep finisher one RP then drop sets till complete

Had a rest day yesterday and decided to hit this workout fresh today. Squats were good probably should've gone heavier as wanted a 3rm and maybe should have got 5 with 210kg. Need to get knee wraps for these as starting to feel them under strain of heavier sets. Great workout though and pleased with number for now. Leg extension set was a killer - really enjoy that and the pump is insane!

Now to relax for the rest of the day!


----------



## Queenie

100 rep set is a disgusting idea!! Well done for getting through it 

xx


----------



## RACK

Was just about to say I bet the 100 reps was fun


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Was just about to say I bet the 100 reps was fun


I really like that as a finisher but it hurts  squats have ruined me this week - was a much better weight as last 2-3 sets were hard work!

You well?


----------



## RACK

Yeah 200+kg on squats will kinda tire you out lol

I'm good mate thanks, just keeping myself quiet again. on the 12 week countdown to ibza 

You look like all is going stirling


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Yeah 200+kg on squats will kinda tire you out lol
> 
> I'm good mate thanks, just keeping myself quiet again. on the 12 week countdown to ibza
> 
> You look like all is going stirling


It does lol - total body tired!

Oh reaaaaly!? That's cool, looking forward it it as ever? Who you planning on seeing out there? Or just see how it goes?

Yea really good mate, blast coming up too


----------



## RACK

Gotta say I'm a little jealous of your blast, I'm having a 4 week natty break in a fortnight :'(

Think we'll be at Amnesia for CREAM on the first night as Above&Beyond are there and their sets are just orgasmic. As for the rest I just let my mate daz sort it and I give him the cash. Think might get a table at PACHA this year though as it's £70 a ticket anyway plus drinks but £110 each for a table and a bottle of spirits


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper 2;

Inc paused bb press 110kg x 7sets x 3reps

Chin ups @106kg bodyweight x 7sets x 3reps

Incline db presses 45kg x 8,7 then 42kg x 7

Superset with

Low pulley rows 8,9,9plates x 8,8,6

Hammer curls 27kg x 8,8 then 25kg x 8

Superset

Lying db extensions paused 17kg x 8,7,6

Rear delt swings on inc bench 20kg x 3sets x 25reps

Great workout and incline presses were tough! Didn't think I was going to make it as all sets felt abit heavy! Pleased to make all reps and sets, chin ups were easy too and did all reps with a 2sec pause at top. Progress on all lifts incl accessories so happy with that!

Deadlifts at the weekend and a trip back to the homeland!


----------



## Bad Alan

Lower 2;

Floor deads worked upto 250kg x 3

Deficit deads 180kg x 4sets x 4reps

Leg press (hack squat broke) 30reps

Superset

Seated ham curls 12-8reps

Deads were good and should've gone heavier but everything felt heavy warming up so settled on 250kg. Solid reps and quite pleased although not at all time PB level yet. Has been good progression week to week. Deficit deads were brutal today and really worked me hard as did the high rep leg presses!

Overall really good three week strength phase and looking forward to seeing ideas for my blast over the next few weeks. One more week on cruise then it's time to push one last time before prep!


----------



## Tom90

Bad Alan said:


> Lower 2;
> 
> Floor deads worked upto 250kg x 3
> 
> Deficit deads 180kg x 4sets x 4reps
> 
> Leg press (hack squat broke) 30reps
> 
> Superset
> 
> Seated ham curls 12-8reps
> 
> Deads were good and should've gone heavier but everything felt heavy warming up so settled on 250kg. Solid reps and quite pleased although not at all time PB level yet. Has been good progression week to week. Deficit deads were brutal today and really worked me hard as did the high rep leg presses!
> 
> Overall really good three week strength phase and looking forward to seeing ideas for my blast over the next few weeks. One more week on cruise then it's time to push one last time before prep!


Strong lifting mate!!

Can you check your inbox? I sent you a message but the message never shows in my sent box, don't know if you'll have received it..


----------



## Queenie

The big guy doing his deficit deads xx


----------



## RowRow

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 148409
> 
> 
> View attachment 148411
> 
> 
> The big guy doing his deficit deads xx


You have trap bars! So jealous


----------



## Bad Alan

Tom90 said:


> Strong lifting mate!!
> 
> Can you check your inbox? I sent you a message but the message never shows in my sent box, don't know if you'll have received it..


Got one now, will reply!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> You have trap bars! So jealous


Leodis in Leeds has it all mate  SSB too! Not my regular now though.


----------



## Sambuca

Lifting like a boss!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Lifting like a boss!


Trying mate! Progressed during cruise so I'm happy - sessions are killer though even low volume. Volume and intensity will be going up now when blast starts


----------



## Guest

Strong deadlifts, crawled into the gym after a 12 hr shift and just 4 hours sleep and pulled a 250 double so I'm happy 

Question Will I notice on your deficit deads that your feet are very close together, do you dead lift from the floor using the same stance?

I'm playing around but find shins where the knurling starts is optimal at the min.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Strong deadlifts, crawled into the gym after a 12 hr shift and just 4 hours sleep and pulled a 250 double so I'm happy
> 
> Question Will I notice on your deficit deads that your feet are very close together, do you dead lift from the floor using the same stance?
> 
> I'm playing around but find shins where the knurling starts is optimal at the min.


That's the deadlifting gene that 

I always pull with feet pretty much together mate yea! I've pulled sumo in the past and feet shoulder width apart just find this suits me better. All individual mate to bio mechanics so playing around is always a good idea.

How's things going with new job?


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> That's the deadlifting gene that
> 
> I always pull with feet pretty much together mate yea! I've pulled sumo in the past and feet shoulder width apart just find this suits me better. All individual mate to bio mechanics so playing around is always a good idea.
> 
> How's things going with new job?


Just want to find a sweet spot, a stance where I can get optimal use of legs as well as back.

Jobs going good thanks mate, massive change for me, body and eating still adjusting but just about keeping it in tow so relatively happy.

Big sleep and rest day before a night shift tomorrow.


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> That's the deadlifting gene that
> 
> I always pull with feet pretty much together mate yea! I've pulled sumo in the past and feet shoulder width apart just find this suits me better. All individual mate to bio mechanics so playing around is always a good idea.
> 
> How's things going with new job?


I have to be shoulder width and really drop my ass to be able to pull any weight. Almost sitting on my heels. Otherwise I never get enough glute drive.


----------



## Bad Alan

So new training just kicking off today, first day is double workout this afternoon was back and triceps heavy;

Dips tricep focus 6 sets working upto bodyweight +30kg x 4

Superset

Bodyweight chin ups x 6,6,5,5,4,4

Floor presses with pause 5 sets working upto 110kg x 5

Superset

Deadstop db rows 52kg x 2 x 8 then 57kg x 3 x 8

Smoked! Good training day so far, back in the gym for giant sets on triceps later on! Rest and eat now


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> So new training just kicking off today, first day is double workout this afternoon was back and triceps heavy;
> 
> Dips tricep focus 6 sets working upto bodyweight +30kg x 4
> 
> Superset
> 
> Bodyweight chin ups x 6,6,5,5,4,4
> 
> Floor presses with pause 5 sets working upto 110kg x 5
> 
> Superset
> 
> Deadstop db rows 52kg x 2 x 8 then 57kg x 3 x 8
> 
> Smoked! Good training day so far, back in the gym for giant sets on triceps later on! Rest and eat now


Whats with the new training, looks very different mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Whats with the new training, looks very different mate?


Been on strength phase with upper/lower workout last 3 weeks so moved split now. It's very different - focusing on weak parts or areas I want to bring up. Will post split later when done triceps again this evening!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Been on strength phase with upper/lower workout last 3 weeks so moved split now. It's very different - focusing on weak parts or areas I want to bring up. Will post split later when done triceps again this evening!


Sounds very interesting.

May try and steal some more inspiration to bring up my weak points.


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Sounds very interesting.
> 
> May try and steal some more inspiration to bring up my weak points.


Or get everything completely tailored to you by @ah24 and his mate


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Or get everything completely tailored to you by @ah24 and his mate


Well if funds permitted I would do!


----------



## Bad Alan

Triceps - workout 2 of the day

Giant set of;

Cgbp paused each rep x 8

Lying ez extension x 8

Overhead rope extension x 12

Run through 4 times

Mechanical adv drop sets - v bar pushdowns;

Kneeling x 10

Standing x 10

Standing weight over bar x 10

Run through 3 times

Great workout and was cramping like mad - water intake needs to go up! Totally ****ed now as did 30mins cardio too. New split is as follows;

Back and triceps am and pm sessions

Legs

Off

Arms heavy am then arms giant sets pm

Legs with deadlift (ham emphasis)

Chest shoulders and back

Off

Repeat

Working on bringing arms and legs up with more frequency and intensity over this blast. Loving the training and it's wiping me out so that's a good sign for an over reaching period ;D

Paused squats tmro on leg day!


----------



## ah24

Paused squats are grim!

Last Friday did staff leg workout,

Heavy squats with 2sec pause in the hole.

Straight into 30sec deadstop Wingate sprints!

Then quad giant sets.

Fkiiiiiiin horrible!


----------



## Queenie

Those paused squats are gonna be a killer!!



xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Paused squats are grim!
> 
> Last Friday did staff leg workout,
> 
> Heavy squats with 2sec pause in the hole.
> 
> Straight into 30sec deadstop Wingate sprints!
> 
> Then quad giant sets.
> 
> Fkiiiiiiin horrible!


I may be messaging you to tell you to give Akash a punch tmro! Never done them, secretly looking forward to them!

The squats into wingates must be horrid! Then giant sets just because lol sadistttt!


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Those paused squats are gonna be a killer!!
> 
> View attachment 148531
> 
> 
> xxx


You know what you have to do Claire....

VIDEO THE PAIN!!!! :devil2:


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> You know what you have to do Claire....
> 
> VIDEO THE PAIN!!!! :devil2:


Ah I so want to!!! But not gonna be with him during his session today


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day 1 of the week;

Lying hamstring curls 4 sets 8 with 20 partials added last set

Squats with 1 sec pause at bottom 180kg x 8,5 then 140kg x 8,6

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps with 5pl per side, 15 seconds rest between each set

Db RDL 22kg x 2sets x 15reps

Ouch! Paused squats suck, really battered my quads and the leg press was the final straw lol  ready for rest day tomorrow!


----------



## RACK

That kinda leg pressing is awesome, first 2 sets you think "yeah this ain't bad" half way through the 3rd and it's "fawwwwwwwk!!!!"


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> That kinda leg pressing is awesome, first 2 sets you think "yeah this ain't bad" half way through the 3rd and it's "fawwwwwwwk!!!!"


Yep! The rest periods seem to get shorter too  quads are very tired and sore today, thankfully it's a rest day.


----------



## Bad Alan

A lad from my old gym up north who I'm doing contest prep for, 7 and a half weeks out of his first natural bb show;


----------



## Dagman72

20 partials sounds bloody painful. Is that at the top or bottom of the movement?

Natural guy looks good, whats his weight?


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> 20 partials sounds bloody painful. Is that at the top or bottom of the movement?
> 
> Natural guy looks good, whats his weight?


Out of the bottom stretched position mate, so just keeping the stack moving even a few inches.

He will do well for his first show I think! He's around 73kg now, upper is in just need to work on posing and get that lower half from the back dialled in.

How's your training going? With Jim now aren't you?


----------



## Dagman72

Wish him all the best.

Yes with jim now so enjoying that, diet is a lot easier on the stomach and enjoying the painful workouts.

You gone it alone or still gettting advice from scott?


----------



## Bad Alan

Double workout day again with arm focus;

AM compound supersets;

Paused top of head bb press 6 sets working upto 95kg x 6

Superset

Chin ups x 10,8,6,6,5,5 reps

PM giant sets;

Rope pushdowns

Hammer curls

Lying paused db extension

Incline curls with stretch

All for 10-15 reps, rest 60 seconds and repeat 3 times

Overhead rope extensions 15 reps

Superset

Spider cable curls 10-15 reps

Run through 3 times

Good workout day and absolutely knackered now despite rest day yesterday! Aching everywhere and have deads tmro with my second leg day (ham focus)  trying to beat the last 3 weeks numbers!


----------



## Suprakill4

How come training twice a day mate? That would completely fcuk me lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> A lad from my old gym up north who I'm doing contest prep for, 7 and a half weeks out of his first natural bb show;


Natural!!! Tell him that I hate him please. Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> How come training twice a day mate? That would completely fcuk me lol.


I have two days in the week where I do ATM, hit compounds for arms in the AM and giant/supersets for arms in the evening. Just trying to bring arms up and over reaching phase during blast to really push things before prep starts 

He's doing well re natural guy, will be doing novice at NPA Yorkshire still got work to do to come in peeled. Been quite easy so far so don't see any problems!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I have two days in the week where I do ATM, hit compounds for arms in the AM and giant/supersets for arms in the evening. Just trying to bring arms up and over reaching phase during blast to really push things before prep starts
> 
> He's doing well re natural guy, will be doing novice at NPA Yorkshire still got work to do to come in peeled. Been quite easy so far so don't see any problems!


Wow. Couldn't do it myself. I get ill a lot as it is. That would wipe me out but of it's working that's great!

Yeah the guy looks awesome mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow. Couldn't do it myself. I get ill a lot as it is. That would wipe me out but of it's working that's great!
> 
> Yeah the guy looks awesome mate.


Oh I'm dying on my feet mate, gotta push the limits though! Only 3-6 weeks of over reaching before backing the volume down again.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Oh I'm dying on my feet mate, gotta push the limits though! Only 3-6 weeks of over reaching before backing the volume down again.


Awesome mate. Amazing commitment.


----------



## andyhuggins

Bad Alan said:


> A lad from my old gym up north who I'm doing contest prep for, 7 and a half weeks out of his first natural bb show;


Which contest is he doing and which fed?


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> Which contest is he doing and which fed?


NPA Yorkshire mate as above


----------



## andyhuggins

Bad Alan said:


> NPA Yorkshire mate as above


wish him the best of luck. It is a good show. Which category is he competing in?


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> wish him the best of luck. It is a good show. Which category is he competing in?


Yea I've heard so and he picked it so I just went along with that. He should do well all a learning curve as it's his first time. He will be doing novice class mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Well i have competed quite a few times in that fed, and i think he should do well in that class. It is a hard class because of all the different ranges of weight etc. 7 weeks still to go as well


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> Well i have competed quite a few times in that fed, and i think he should do well in that class. It is a hard class because of all the different ranges of weight etc. 7 weeks still to go as well


Yea but I think being natural the weight difference shouldn't vary as much as at assisted shows, idk though haven't been to any  yet!

Yea he's got ages IMO for how lean he is, been a breeze to diet him as he had a good base.


----------



## andyhuggins

Keep us posted on how he gets on. Sorry to hi-jack your journal mate.


----------



## Dagman72

Out of interest do you do anything different concerning diet, training and prep for a natural guy over one who is using aas?


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Out of interest do you do anything different concerning diet, training and prep for a natural guy over one who is using aas?


Natural guy obviously doesn't have the same protein requirements, very real muscle loss risks when getting very lean so try to keep kcals up as long as possible as with any diet though, like higher fats for hormone benefits, training can't handle as much volume and intensity so have to implement this at the right times and know when to back off. Other than those little things same kcals in vs kcals out applies or has worked so far.

Most diets tailored around timed carbs and nailing workout nutrition for optimal performance personally.


----------



## RACK

I'm guessing protein is lower and fats are a tad higher for a natural then mate, for the reasons you state with the fat needed for hormones?


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> I'm guessing protein is lower and fats are a tad higher for a natural then mate, for the reasons you state with the fat needed for hormones?


Yea and can't full bore training for the whole time, same things really though as long slow diets always best etc


----------



## RACK

Gotta hand it to ya pal, the amount of knowledge you've gained in the last year is epic


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs day 2 - hamstring focus

Floor deads worked upto 240kg x 4

Romanian deadlift 4 sets 8,7,5,4 reps

GHR 8 reps superset lying leg curl 8 reps run through 3 times

Back extension with 15 degree knee bend for ham focus 2 sets 20 reps

Standing calves 10 reps superset tibia floor raise 25 reps

Was very sore in the quads going into this workout but had a good session  didn't feel strong on deads but good reps with 240kg, want to hit 260-270kg x 2 in a couple of weeks again. Beaten up and drained this week lol, upper workout tomorrow still to go!


----------



## Bad Alan

Very sore again today but headed off fr last workout of the week!

Upper;

Incline db press 3 sets worked upto 45kg x 8 then double drop set

Superset

Behind neck strict lat pulldown 12,14,16plates x 12,10,8 plus partials last set

Incline flyes 3 sets upto 30kg x 8

Superset

Rope rows from pronated to supintated 3 sets 12,10,8

Side lateral swings 17kg x 3 x 30

Rear delt swings 15kg x 3 x 30

Good workout! Pleased with first week even though it's killed me off lol, blast should start kicking in and push me along for this phase next week.

Running test prop, anadrol pre workout, insulin and gh/peps.


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheat meal tonight with the Mrs 










14" stuffed crust meat feast and onion rings

Followed me ice cream










And Claire bought me cupcakes to top it all off!










Banoffee with a toffee centre 

Full and have terrible wind from the pizza lol!


----------



## andyhuggins

Bet you enjoyed that u 2.


----------



## johnnya

Bad Alan said:


> Cheat meal tonight with the Mrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14" stuffed crust meat feast and onion rings
> 
> Followed me ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Claire bought me cupcakes to top it all off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banoffee with a toffee centre
> 
> Full and have terrible wind from the pizza lol!


Blondies brownie thats just not right, I seen a film called something similar im not going to tell you what happened to blondies brownie:whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Cheat meal tonight with the Mrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14" stuffed crust meat feast and onion rings
> 
> Followed me ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Claire bought me cupcakes to top it all off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banoffee with a toffee centre
> 
> Full and have terrible wind from the pizza lol!


Negged...


----------



## Sambuca

I don't feel so bad I ate fish and chips and haribo anymore lol


----------



## Tom90

Holy sh!t I feel so hungry right now. Time to heat up some minced beef and broccoli.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 25434

Good grief! I hope you also got some cardio in after that, and didn't just force Claire out into the night, lolol....I would have had to walk to Brighton and back to shift some of that lot....haha...


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Good grief! I hope you also got some cardio in after that, and didn't just force Claire out into the night, lolol....I would have had to walk to Brighton and back to shift some of that lot....haha...


Plenty  lol I go out on the evening walks all the time anyway, think it's good even not on diet to get some extra activity in!

Hope you're well, how's training going?


----------



## Bad Alan

Day trip to Brighton and the prep required lol, bodybuilder problems!










@RXQueenie


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Day trip to Brighton and the prep required lol, bodybuilder problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RXQueenie


Dedication right there!

Organisation/preparation at its finest:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Dedication right there!
> 
> Organisation/preparation at its finest:thumb:


He's good at this stuff. I just potter around doing my hair and makeup while he's cooking lol


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan said:


> Plenty
> 
> Hope you're well, how's training going?


I'm well thank you. Just had a massive ortho boot removed after 2 months due to a fractured foot.......it has hampered my training somewhat...and...I've been temping so it's been a bit more difficult to get to the gym, but training is still going on, if even a bit sporadic! Got a 3 month assignment form the end of this month so hoping to get back to gym on a more regular basis. Have put on some weight, bleuuuurrrggghhh...but crossed fingers that will come off pretty quickly once I get going again. Thanks for asking will....


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> I'm well thank you. Just had a massive ortho boot removed after 2 months due to a fractured foot.......it has hampered my training somewhat...and...I've been temping so it's been a bit more difficult to get to the gym, but training is still going on, if even a bit sporadic! Got a 3 month assignment form the end of this month so hoping to get back to gym on a more regular basis. Have put on some weight, bleuuuurrrggghhh...but crossed fingers that will come off pretty quickly once I get going again. Thanks for asking will....


I'm sure it will once your back into a routine with training and getting sessions in. Good news on the foot all healing/healed nicely? Take it easy till it's properly recovered, foot injuries are a nightmare I remember one of my friends fractured the bones on the top of his foot and had a boot on for around a year! Worse than a break sometimes as can't or rather won't pot it till it heals at the doctors and it's just a waiting game.


----------



## johnnya

Bad Alan said:


> Day trip to Brighton and the prep required lol, bodybuilder problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RXQueenie


Looks quality, what sauces are we having today, I need ideas to make my rice and chicken days tastier.


----------



## Bad Alan

johnnya said:


> Looks quality, what sauces are we having today, I need ideas to make my rice and chicken days tastier.


I don't tend to have rice with chicken as find it dry personally, I stick rice in with chilli and have potatoes with chicken. Do you use the seasoning bags for your chicken? I find them excellent and loads of different flavours, really don't add much to be concerned about for diet either.

I just use BBQ sauce on most my meals on top too though


----------



## johnnya

Bad Alan said:


> I don't tend to have rice with chicken as find it dry personally, I stick rice in with chilli and have potatoes with chicken. Do you use the seasoning bags for your chicken? I find them excellent and loads of different flavours, really don't add much to be concerned about for diet either.
> 
> I just use BBQ sauce on most my meals on top too though


Ive never tried the sessoning bags , I shall instruct my better half to aquire some


----------



## Bad Alan

johnnya said:


> Ive never tried the sessoning bags , I shall instruct my better half to aquire some


You won't look back  maggi or command do good ones. I put 1-1.5kg chicken in each one not the recommended amount and comes out really nice still, they're only about £1 each.


----------



## Bad Alan

Double session day;

AM back and triceps with compounds;

Dips 6 sets worked upto bw+40kg x 4

Superset

Chin ups +2.5kg x 6 sets

Floor presses 5 sets 105kg x 2 x 7 then 107kg x 6,5,5

Superset

DB deadstop rows 57kg x 5sets x 8reps

PM triceps;

Tri set of -

Cgbp 80kg x 3sets x 8reps each rep paused

Lying tricep ext 40kg x 3sets x 8reps

Overhead rope ext x 12 reps

Mech drop sets -

Rev pushdown

Standard pushdown

Bodyweight over bar pushdown

All sets x 8-12 reps x 3 sets

Two good workouts and knackered now! Insulin is in and other blast stuff will be upon arrival. Diet is going down well and just added peri workout nutrition shakes for extra workout so hit that protocol twice in the day. Strength is on the up for everything so pleased with that!

Squats tomorrow  achey knees but found my wraps so allllll good to go!


----------



## Bad Alan

Toilet self shot, arms are around 18.5in cold I'd say just over!










Big aim for future is to bring triceps up, hitting them hard now before prep with the increased volume, frequency and intensity. These and quads can never be too big


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea not seen any quad pics latey will.


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Yea not seen any quad pics latey will.


There's a reason and you may wish you didn't ask. Problem is I never wear pants  like ever so I have to plan to take some, I'll just have to find a pair as I literally have 2!

Weekend when I do Claire's progress ones I'll take some lol.


----------



## Queenie

Borrow one of my G strings! The black and silver leopard print one!!


----------



## Smitch

johnnya said:


> Ive never tried the sessoning bags , I shall instruct my better half to aquire some


I buy packs of 100 for about £8 on eBay and then just add my own flavourings.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> There's a reason and you may wish you didn't ask. Problem is I never wear pants  like ever so I have to plan to take some, I'll just have to find a pair as I literally have 2!
> 
> Weekend when I do Claire's progress ones I'll take some lol.


Haha no worries from me mate. I know you're growing well. Just the odd shot. Can't think of the last one that's all


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Haha no worries from me mate. I know you're growing well. Just the odd shot. Can't think of the last one that's all


Probably these ones about 4 months ago tbf!










On it this weekend!


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Probably these ones about 4 months ago tbf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On it this weekend!


Those them quads gotta be freakeery now haven't they?


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Those them quads gotta be freakeery now haven't they?


They're bigger for sure! But not as lean now obviously as I've been piling food in  pleased with thickness from all angles, adductors have come on nicely.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> They're bigger for sure! But not as lean now obviously as I've been piling food in  pleased with thickness from all angles, adductors have come on nicely.


Good sh1t mate.when's youre next show.will pop up if its Leeds or something


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Good sh1t mate.when's youre next show.will pop up if its Leeds or something


Yes mate Leeds show this year  starting prep June 1st so got 16 weeks to get in required shape. Looking forward to it now! Long way away but can't wait to get started. Be awesome if you do there will be a few off here going I'm sure, its cool to put faces to names so say hi if you do!


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate Leeds show this year  starting prep June 1st so got 16 weeks to get in required shape. Looking forward to it now! Long way away but can't wait to get started. Be awesome if you do there will be a few off here going I'm sure, its cool to put faces to names so say hi if you do!


Yes easy. I'll look like an a much older version of supra.


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate Leeds show this year  starting prep June 1st so got 16 weeks to get in required shape. Looking forward to it now! Long way away but can't wait to get started. Be awesome if you do there will be a few off here going I'm sure, its cool to put faces to names so say hi if you do!


Lol you say that now...

I also say to ppl "yea come along and say hello" but by the time the day comes i just wanna be left alone lol


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol you say that now...
> 
> I also say to ppl "yea come along and say hello" but by the time the day comes i just wanna be left alone lol


I was different as enjoying the day and just chilling out! The night before I was moody lol. Met a couple people off here on the day (the Mrs being one  ) had mates sat around, was cool!

Maybe different story each time though so I'll reserve the right to be a cnut on the day lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Might meet ya after then???


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> I was different as enjoying the day and just chilling out! The night before I was moody lol. Met a couple people off here on the day (the Mrs being one  ) had mates sat around, was cool!
> 
> Maybe different story each time though so I'll reserve the right to be a cnut on the day lol.


Lol Im really chatty in the early part but as Im usually there all day (Mr.class etc) I get to the point where i just wanna go chill out on my own back stage with feet up and eyes shut lol.

My prob has been too excited and chatty... Ask Keiron what I was like at the 2012 Brits... Walked about all day and spoke to every c.unt lol

Learnt the hard way to chill out as much as poss and keep the carbs going in... Live n learn ay... Must beta happy medium tho of chilling and chatting... I just haven't found it yet! Lol!

But yea every prep and comp day is diff...


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Might meet ya after then???


yep sure! you'll find us in the nearest burger bar! Probably gourmet burger


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol Im really chatty in the early part but as Im usually there all day (Mr.class etc) I get to the point where i just wanna go chill out on my own back stage with feet up and eyes shut lol.
> 
> My prob has been too excited and chatty... Ask Keiron what I was like at the 2012 Brits... Walked about all day and spoke to every c.unt lol
> 
> Learnt the hard way to chill out as much as poss and keep the carbs going in... Live n learn ay... Must beta happy medium tho of chilling and chatting... I just haven't found it yet! Lol!
> 
> But yea every prep and comp day is diff...


Yea I reckon feet up and let them all come talk to you lol! Have people on hand to clear them off if needs be too 

You off to Portsmouth as a spectator this year?


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> yep sure! you'll find us in the nearest burger bar! Probably gourmet burger


I OWN the burger bar!


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I reckon feet up and let them all come talk to you lol! Have people on hand to clear them off if needs be too
> 
> You off to Portsmouth as a spectator this year?


Lol best way bud

Dnt think so, can't bring my self to watch yet another guy take my crown as overall champ lol (paper champs as didn't beat me... Lol).

I think I'll be at Kent classic, a nabba show to see how its run, and maybe Leeds as will pop up and see Keiron's mum (**** him but love his mum). That's probably it other then the shows I do my self.

I'll be prepping from July if I can be assed to comp this yr


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I was different as enjoying the day and just chilling out! The night before I was moody lol. Met a couple people off here on the day (the Mrs being one  ) had mates sat around, was cool!
> 
> Maybe different story each time though so I'll reserve the right to be a cnut on the day lol.


You were in a better mood than I was on show day. On my day I just wanted to get it done and not speak to anyone. If I remember rightly you nearly drop kicked someone the night before yours haha!


----------



## big_jim_87

liam0810 said:


> You were in a better mood than I was on show day. On my day I just wanted to get it done and not speak to anyone. If I remember rightly you nearly drop kicked someone the night before yours haha!


Nervous?


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> I OWN the burger bar!


Which one!?!


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol best way bud
> 
> Dnt think so, can't bring my self to watch yet another guy take my crown as overall champ lol (paper champs as didn't beat me... Lol).
> 
> I think I'll be at Kent classic, a nabba show to see how its run, and maybe Leeds as will pop up and see Keiron's mum (**** him but love his mum). That's probably it other then the shows I do my self.
> 
> I'll be prepping from July if I can be assed to comp this yr


Haha don't blame you!

Yea saw you fancied nabba, a lot making the move over to that fed.

If you come to leeds don't forget to say hi  lmao


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You were in a better mood than I was on show day. On my day I just wanted to get it done and not speak to anyone. If I remember rightly you nearly drop kicked someone the night before yours haha!


Yep! Very close lol and the morning **** around wasn't fun but once at venue all good. You were fine at yours just chilling with feet up and eating  long days though that's what creates the bad moods I think.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Which one!?!


Only joking! Trying to even think what burgers to satisfy you two:beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol best way bud
> 
> Dnt think so, can't bring my self to watch yet another guy take my crown as overall champ lol (paper champs as didn't beat me... Lol).
> 
> I think I'll be at Kent classic, a nabba show to see how its run, and maybe Leeds as will pop up and see Keiron's mum (**** him but love his mum). That's probably it other then the shows I do my self.
> 
> I'll be prepping from July if I can be assed to comp this yr


Just remember that this time around my mum will have seen posts on here by you saying you fcuked her that weekend. See how red you go when I bring it up....... Lol!!

Looking good will. Legs were awesome in that pic so be even better now. 18.5 inch arms. Cvnt. Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Haha don't blame you!
> 
> Yea saw you fancied nabba, a lot making the move over to that fed.
> 
> If you come to leeds don't forget to say hi  lmao


Lol!

Not so much making the move as dipping my toe...

My ukbff membership has expired so thought Id try another fed to see how it feels.

There are lots of shows at decent standard out there...

May do nabba and even nac at the end of the yr...

But thereby also the stars of tomorrow that I have my eye on...

So could be back to back shows end of the yr... Or no shows depending on how i feel in regards to progress etc lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Just remember that this time around my mum will have seen posts on here by you saying you fcuked her that weekend. See how red you go when I bring it up....... Lol!!
> 
> Looking good will. Legs were awesome in that pic so be even better now. 18.5 inch arms. Cvnt. Lol.


Aha! Now I know your fibbing!

I never said I shagged I her I said she wanted me to and was playing with her self on the bed I slept in smelling the sheets...

Lol seen some wedding pics... Leannes pulling some well funny faces.

Soz for hijack lol


----------



## liam0810

big_jim_87 said:


> Nervous?


Me? I wasn't really as i'd got to that point of where i just wanted to get up there and do it! But the 4 or 5 months leading up to it i was as nervous as hell!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day 1;

Lying leg curls 4 sets 8 reps - last set +15 partials

Bb squats paused 4 sets 180kg x 8,6,5 then 120kg x 8

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps 6.5pl per side - 10 secs rest between sets

Db RDL 25kg x 2sets x 15reps

Squats and leg presses are both improved, leg presses massively up! Forgot it was 5pl last week thought it was 6 so put 6.5 per side on  wondered why it was so tough but got through them just about!

Knees are sore and have a slight niggle/strain in left quad now, hopefully will be ok over the next few days.

Was a really tough workout and felt heavy, joints aching already in this phase but it's all meant to be over reaching so keep pushing hard now. All gear in tonight now which I'm v excited about, get some good size on before prep hopefully!


----------



## Dan94

Nice squats :thumb:


----------



## RowRow

Important question: how do you make your chili?

Your chicken recipes were beast and I use them will the time


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Important question: how do you make your chili?
> 
> Your chicken recipes were beast and I use them will the time


Fry onions off in pan

Add mince and brown off adding an oxo cube as it browns

Turn the heat down, add tin of chopped tomatoes, tin of tomato passata, teaspoon tomato paste, kidney beans and leave to simmer

Whilst boiling excess tomatoes off add chilli flakes, salt and pepper


----------



## Bad Alan

So after much needed rest day yesterday back in the gym today for compounds with arm focus and giant sets;

Top of the head smith press worked upto 95kg x 5

Superset

Chin ups for 6 working sets

Giant set of;

Rope pushdowns

Seated hammer curls

Lying db extensions

45* inc bench curls

10-15 reps of each back to back for 3 run throughs

Superset of;

Overhead rope ext

Preacher cable curls

Again 10-15 reps of each and 3 run throughs

Great workout and arms are ****kkkkkked now! Off to Birmingham today to see friends so food all packed up ready to go;


----------



## RACK

Mate, if you're as good in bed as you are in the kitchen..... I'd marry you


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Mate, if you're as good in bed as you are in the kitchen..... I'd marry you


Back OFF John! lol


----------



## RACK

We're the same sex.... it's not classed as cheating lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Fry onions off in pan
> 
> Add mince and brown off adding an oxo cube as it browns
> 
> Turn the heat down, add tin of chopped tomatoes, tin of tomato passata, teaspoon tomato paste, kidney beans and leave to simmer
> 
> Whilst boiling excess tomatoes off add chilli flakes, salt and pepper


Do you not drain the mince? I always put onions in after mince is browned and drained :confused1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you not drain the mince? I always put onions in after mince is browned and drained :confused1:


Noooo why would you drain it?! Never much to drain either tbf guess depends on fat content of mince. Always onions in first at the bottom of the pan for meee, maybe that's why mines better


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Fry onions off in pan
> 
> Add mince and brown off adding an oxo cube as it browns
> 
> Turn the heat down, add tin of chopped tomatoes, tin of tomato passata, teaspoon tomato paste, kidney beans and leave to simmer
> 
> Whilst boiling excess tomatoes off add chilli flakes, salt and pepper


this is what is also needed to be added to anyone's cupboard


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Noooo why would you drain it?! Never much to drain either tbf guess depends on fat content of mince. Always onions in first at the bottom of the pan for meee, maybe that's why mines better


Lean mince or the extra lean expensive stuff?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Noooo why would you drain it?! Never much to drain either tbf guess depends on fat content of mince. Always onions in first at the bottom of the pan for meee, maybe that's why mines better


don't forget the garlic after you've browned the onions. also draining the mince loses flavour IMO. as long as you're using low fat mince there's no need to drain it


----------



## liam0810

Ben_Dover said:


> Lean mince or the extra lean expensive stuff?


i think lean mince is fine unless you're at the tail end of prep then extra lean isn't really needed


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Lean mince or the extra lean expensive stuff?


Steak mince so it's usually 90%+ lean, agree with @liam0810 does lose the flavour if drained anyway. Whenever I eat need I want any fats and juices that come with it.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> this is what is also needed to be added to anyone's cupboard
> 
> View attachment 149161


Will actually have a look for that! Use the seasoning bags and they're great. Will also try the garlic powder on onions next time preps needed


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Will actually have a look for that! Use the seasoning bags and they're great. Will also try the garlic powder on onions next time preps needed


i put it on everything! i love the stuff!

Also if anyone is worried about fat content with the mince why not swap it for turkey breast mince?


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day 2 with hamstring focus;

Was away Thursday evening in Birmingham and drove back today, so after being stuck in traffic and car journeys totalling 8 hours there and back was feeling stiff and tired. Got back downed a coffee and off to train -

Floor deadlifts worked upto 250kg x 3

Romanian deadlift 140kg x 8,8,8,6 reps

Lying hamstring curl ss/ prone hamstring curls 3 sets 8-10 reps

Standing calves ss/ tibia raises 3 sets 10 then 25 reps

Once in the gym woke up and had a great session, pleased with deadlifts getting back to good weights. Aim is 6pl set next week and see what we get! Up in weights or reps on assistance moves too 

Meal down today but will make it up before bed, was spot on yesterday still. Weigh in tomorrow after 1st week on blast! Upper session to fit in too.


----------



## johnnya

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day 2 with hamstring focus;
> 
> Was away Thursday evening in Birmingham and drove back today, so after being stuck in traffic and car journeys totalling 8 hours there and back was feeling stiff and tired. Got back downed a coffee and off to train -
> 
> Floor deadlifts worked upto 250kg x 3
> 
> Romanian deadlift 140kg x 8,8,8,6 reps
> 
> Lying hamstring curl ss/ prone hamstring curls 3 sets 8-10 reps
> 
> Standing calves ss/ tibia raises 3 sets 10 then 25 reps
> 
> Once in the gym woke up and had a great session, pleased with deadlifts getting back to good weights. Aim is 6pl set next week and see what we get! Up in weights or reps on assistance moves too
> 
> Meal down today but will make it up before bed, was spot on yesterday still. Weigh in tomorrow after 1st week on blast! Upper session to fit in too.


Nice one on the deads im stuck at 210 x 6 have tried to go heavier for less but can only get 2 then shake like a fooker but it'll come ill just keep trying or ill do a cycle


----------



## Queenie

Can't wait for next week and beyond when u smash that all-time PB! Awesome going seeing as deads not been in your sessions for long  V proud babe xx


----------



## Bad Alan

johnnya said:


> Nice one on the deads im stuck at 210 x 6 have tried to go heavier for less but can only get 2 then shake like a fooker but it'll come ill just keep trying or ill do a cycle


Drop back to 180kg and work back through again mate over the weeks till your down to a 2-3 rm. I find my deads need to be built slowly over weeks to hit PBS. So literally adding 5kg per week and trying to keep reps up, it'll take time to get back to the PB weights but you should be setting rep records each time in the mean time with different weights, these can be beat too as it's all progression even 1 rep at a time.

Always been a decent lift for me, can squat and dead ok and a rubbish presser


----------



## Dagman72

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you not drain the mince? I always put onions in after mince is browned and drained :confused1:


Always drain my mince and i use lean mince, your be surprised how much fat drains out. Then i do the sauce in a different pan. Weigh out the mince into tubs and then add the sauce.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Always drain my mince and i use lean mince, your be surprised how much fat drains out. Then i do the sauce in a different pan. Weigh out the mince into tubs and then add the sauce.


Thing with this is I eat minced beef to have all the fat that's included - if I didn't want all the fat I'd eat chicken, turkey mince or white fish so id never drain it personally. Plus it's tasty


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper workout;

Incline db presses worked upto 47kg x 8 then double drop set

Superset

Behind neck pulldowns 3 sets

Incline flyes worked upto 30kg x 8

Superset

Rope rows (pronated to supintaed hand position) 3 sets

Partial side laterals 17kg x 3sets x 30reps

Partial rear laterals 17,15,15kg x 25

Cable crossovers 3 sets

Superset

Db pullovers worked upto 30kg x 10

Really good workout to finish the week and completed it all in just under an hour. Dripping with sweat today and good progression throughout workout.

Weighed in this morning at 109.1kg so 240lbs and just over 17stone. Pleased after only a week on, holding more fat than I like but it's all coming off in around 6-7 weeks so I'm going to keep pushing for muscle gain now. All comes off easy enough later 










Excuse the nakedness was meant for @RXQueenie lol, there was leg requests and don't wear pants so that's what you get! Can do quads in shorts later.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ha ha. Good size hams+ quads mate. What size they now?


----------



## TELBOR

PMSL :lol:

Naked and complimentary t-shirt tan 

Looking great mate :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Ha ha. Good size hams+ quads mate. What size they now?


No idea on measurement tbh! I measure arms like a little gimp but never quads lol, they've come on well so hopefully will balance this year on stage


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> PMSL :lol:
> 
> Naked and complimentary t-shirt tan
> 
> Looking great mate :beer:


Lmao god knows where the tan lines come from although it is quite hot in this foreign land! 

Cheers Rob, hows things with Jim?


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> No idea on measurement tbh! I measure arms like a little gimp but never quads lol, they've come on well so hopefully will balance this year on stage


Haha. I've got no arms so I've got to measure my legs!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao god knows where the tan lines come from although it is quite hot in this foreign land!
> 
> Cheers Rob, hows things with Jim?


Probably the dirty air mate :lol:

It's great mate, only a couple of tweeks in this last week but I'm happy 

I'll be with him for a while :beer:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Will, wishing you and Claire a happy Easter and gave a great weekend..xx....one each....


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Hey there Will, wishing you and Claire a happy Easter and gave a great weekend..xx....one each....


Same to you  hope you're well! x


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. I've got no arms so I've got to measure my legs!


What they measuring now? With all that heavy high rep squatting they must be coming along nicely!


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> What they measuring now? With all that heavy high rep squatting they must be coming along nicely!


They're only 25-26 inches mate. They feel much stronger though. Growth wise has hit the front of the quads rather than the sides that you'd notice. Hams are much stronger and lean.

Problem with doing the high reps is that you are fcukd after so can't fit in much else. Will rejig the exercises soon , any ideas? As I need more width.

Been challenged to get to 180kg x 20 so let's see how close I can get....


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> They're only 25-26 inches mate. They feel much stronger though. Growth wise has hit the front of the quads rather than the sides that you'd notice. Hams are much stronger and lean.
> 
> Problem with doing the high reps is that you are fcukd after so can't fit in much else. Will rejig the exercises soon , any ideas? As I need more width.
> 
> Been challenged to get to 180kg x 20 so let's see how close I can get....


20 rep squats as a widow maker one set to finish a leg day is good. Hurts the weight used but that's irrelevant just need to beat the previous week so could keep them in as a finisher.

For sweep narrow stance deep reps activates the lateralis. I like narrow stance smith squats with constant tension and leg presses with the same form too. Toes pointed slightly in for lateralis and concentrate on muscle contraction.

Like the high rep squats I've always responded well to high rep quad moves and constant tension. The bulk of the quad you've grown is no doubt due to stance and foot positioning for squats. Wouldn't take them out by any means but can throw in some target exercises for sweep.

180 x 20 would be ****ing strong! Been doing paused squats with 180 and the stinks lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> 20 rep squats as a widow maker one set to finish a leg day is good. Hurts the weight used but that's irrelevant just need to beat the previous week so could keep them in as a finisher.
> 
> For sweep narrow stance deep reps activates the lateralis. I like narrow stance smith squats with constant tension and leg presses with the same form too. Toes pointed slightly in for lateralis and concentrate on muscle contraction.
> 
> Like the high rep squats I've always responded well to high rep quad moves and constant tension. The bulk of the quad you've grown is no doubt due to stance and foot positioning for squats. Wouldn't take them out by any means but can throw in some target exercises for sweep.
> 
> 180 x 20 would be ****ing strong! Been doing paused squats with 180 and the stinks lol.


Cheers mate. Will add a few of those in and see what I respond to.


----------



## Old n fat

Are you currently as lean as your avi wil?


----------



## Bad Alan

Old n fat said:


> Are you currently as lean as your avi wil?


There's a pic a page back mate and not quite  all coming off from June 1st though when start prep!


----------



## Old n fat

Bad Alan said:


> Upper workout;
> 
> Incline db presses worked upto 47kg x 8 then double drop set
> 
> Superset
> 
> Behind neck pulldowns 3 sets
> 
> Incline flyes worked upto 30kg x 8
> 
> Superset
> 
> Rope rows (pronated to supintaed hand position) 3 sets
> 
> Partial side laterals 17kg x 3sets x 30reps
> 
> Partial rear laterals 17,15,15kg x 25
> 
> Cable crossovers 3 sets
> 
> Superset
> 
> Db pullovers worked upto 30kg x 10
> 
> Really good workout to finish the week and completed it all in just under an hour. Dripping with sweat today and good progression throughout workout.
> 
> Weighed in this morning at 109.1kg so 240lbs and just over 17stone. Pleased after only a week on, holding more fat than I like but it's all coming off in around 6-7 weeks so I'm going to keep pushing for muscle gain now. All comes off easy enough later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the nakedness was meant for @RXQueenie lol, there was leg requests and don't wear pants so that's what you get! Can do quads in shorts later.


I look like that just more handsome ha ha


----------



## Bad Alan

So triceps and abit of back today;

Dips 6 sets worked upto bw + 40kg x 4

Superset

Chin ups bw + 2.5kg x 6 sets

Tri set;

Cgbp x 8

Lying tri ext x 8

Overhead rope x 12

Run through 4 times

Mechanical drop set pushdowns;

Reverse grip

Standard overhand grip

Leaning over top

Run through 3 times 8-12 reps each set

Good workout, very sore everywhere ATM! Now to relax and eat


----------



## Queenie




----------



## 25434

Errr...cough...ummm.....just seen the err other pic....that is a great pic will......just saying.......hurrr hurrr..........

Pleaseputundercrackersonnexttimeasifearformyeyes....:laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Errr...cough...ummm.....just seen the err other pic....that is a great pic will......just saying.......hurrr hurrr..........
> 
> Pleaseputundercrackersonnexttimeasifearformyeyes....:laugh:


Lol id planned to but I don't ever wear them  own one pair and couldn't find them!


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan said:


> Lol id planned to but I don't ever wear them  own one pair and couldn't find them!


Yes yes I'm like tha....oh wait!

:laugh: :lol:


----------



## RACK

You had me at the naked pic!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day 1;

Bb squats - 180kg x 8,8,7,6 reps

Horizontal leg press 6 sets 10 reps with 10 secs rest between sets on 6plates

Lying leg curls 4 sets 8 reps with 20 partials last set

Db RDL constant tension, bottom 3/4 reps 2 sets 20 reps 32kg DBS

Quad strain and knee still niggling but managed workout really well. Pleased to get through it with improvements in all areas  was sweating buckets and really pushing hard to make last minute improvements to the pins before prep!


----------



## Queenie

Erm...



@Chelsea... Familiar leg day sight???


----------



## sxbarnes

Impressed with the lying on your ****!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day 1;
> 
> Bb squats - 180kg x 8,8,7,6 reps
> 
> Horizontal leg press 6 sets 10 reps with 10 secs rest between sets on 6plates
> 
> Lying leg curls 4 sets 8 reps with 20 partials last set
> 
> Db RDL constant tension, bottom 3/4 reps 2 sets 20 reps 32kg DBS
> 
> Quad strain and knee still niggling but managed workout really well. Pleased to get through it with improvements in all areas  was sweating buckets and really pushing hard to make last minute improvements to the pins before prep!


Is that with a proper horizontal leg press or an invented one?

Are those paused squats? Either way good quality reps there.

Surely can't be far off a 6 plate squat now?


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Impressed with the lying on your ****!


Was ****ed mate lol, cheeky buggar was just laughing at me it seems!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Is that with a proper horizontal leg press or an invented one?
> 
> Are those paused squats? Either way good quality reps there.
> 
> Surely can't be far off a 6 plate squat now?


It's with a horizontal mate but not a vertical if that's what you're thinking? I like the horizontal as it hits quads hard and easy to use for short break sets.

No paused today as couple slight injuries didn't want to stress them. Always do them constant tension style so not one rep at a time which makes them harder but better for bodybuilding I believe. I've hit 220 x 3 recently so reckon 240-250 in the bag at a rough guesstimate for one.


----------



## Bad Alan

Double session today - arm focus;

AM;

Smith top of the head press each rep paused 6 sets worked upto 100kg x 6,6

Superset

Close grip chin ups 6 sets

PM;

Giant set of -

Pushdowns

Hammer curls

Lying db extensions

Incline curls

3 run throughs and 10-15 reps per set

Superset of -

Overhead rope ext

Preacher cable curl

3 sets of 10-15 reps each excercise

Good workout day and enjoyed double session. Legs are in bits from yesterday and injuries are abit tender! Arms feeling it now lol so feed up and rest up 

Back coming on I think!


----------



## Dagman72

Whats the reason behind these double session days? Lucky that you can fit these in around your job and girlfriend!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Whats the reason behind these double session days? Lucky that you can fit these in around your job and girlfriend!!!


Weak point training - have two in the week on arm days. Each session is only around 30-40 mins so no extra gym time really just split with different emphasis in each. Plus get extra flow of nutrients to trained muscle.


----------



## grant hunter

Have you got any comparison pics from say this time last year too now?


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Weak point training - have two in the week on arm days. Each session is only around 30-40 mins so no extra gym time really just split with different emphasis in each. Plus get extra flow of nutrients to trained muscle.


Do you have to consume more food on these days?

Also do you feel its working over maybe working arms twice on indiviudual days?

Your back looks like its getter wider and wider!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Do you have to consume more food on these days?
> 
> Also do you feel its working over maybe working arms twice on indiviudual days?
> 
> Your back looks like its getter wider and wider!!!


I have extra peri workout nutrition so around 75g protein and 100g carbs extra. I do hit arms twice on individual days and twice on each day, so arms get hit 4 times a week currently. They're growing every week when they were stalled and definately looking and taping bigger.

Backs coming on even though it has limited work in now, hitting it multiple times in the week indirectly most the time and with low volume.


----------



## Dagman72

Wow, but surely they do not recover in time for next session. Seems like it goes against the principle of rest and recovery. Not being funny just interested in the theory.

Did wonder if you had cut down on back working out.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Wow, but surely they do not recover in time for next session. Seems like it goes against the principle of rest and recovery. Not being funny just interested in the theory.
> 
> Did wonder if you had cut down on back working out.


They still get 48-72 hours recovery between days of training. I've been doing low volume strength work 4 days a week previously so moving frequency/ intensity/volume in waves and pushing now for over reaching phase during blast of aas to force growth. Pretty standard protocol for over reaching and pushing recovery capability.

Back gets hit;

Rows and indirectly chins Monday

Chins indirectly Thursday

Deadlifts Friday

Pulldowns and rows Saturday

So still gets hit just not as directly and with low volume.


----------



## RACK

Loving the pipes running down the middle of your back mate


----------



## Sharpy76

You think your backs coming on?!?! Looks fvcking beastly!!!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Double session today - arm focus;
> 
> AM;
> 
> Smith top of the head press each rep paused 6 sets worked upto 100kg x 6,6
> 
> Superset
> 
> Close grip chin ups 6 sets
> 
> PM;
> 
> Giant set of -
> 
> Pushdowns
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> Lying db extensions
> 
> Incline curls
> 
> 3 run throughs and 10-15 reps per set
> 
> Superset of -
> 
> Overhead rope ext
> 
> Preacher cable curl
> 
> 3 sets of 10-15 reps each excercise
> 
> Good workout day and enjoyed double session. Legs are in bits from yesterday and injuries are abit tender! Arms feeling it now lol so feed up and rest up
> 
> Back coming on I think!


A mirror in your kitchen f'kin posers :lol:

Looking wide mate!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> A mirror in your kitchen f'kin posers :lol:
> 
> Looking wide mate!!


You don't have one?! Strange......  every room in the house needs at least one!

Cheers, the width at least detracts from the big waist!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Loving the pipes running down the middle of your back mate


Was the main area wanted to bring up so I'm pleased with it! Really get that pop to rear lat spread - still a lot to do but it's improved a fair bit.

Good to see you're doing well and loving the morning fb cardio updates still! Can't be long now!?


----------



## RACK

Even though I went quiet (Stealth haha) for a few months on the boards mate I always kept a close eye on you on here and know how much work you've put in since the show and am well proud of the shy youth I met while I was in the a55 end of prep in meadowhall that lunch time haha Can't wait to see you up there at Leeds kicking ass  (Defo ****!)

I'm loving training again, think it's due to me not putting myself under too much pressure and just accepting I'm better at posing in a night club than a stage haha My body ain't cut out for shows but I'm cool with and I not starving myself for half a year then dealing with the rebound after will be the key to finally stayin in decent shape all year round.

9 weeks til Ibiza, aiming for about 200lb. Was 211lb in my avi, taken last year just before global gathering and ibiza.

Hoping to be 219lb tomorrow so an ant's c0ck over 2lb a week is the target for me.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day 2 hamstring focus;

Deadlift from floor worked upto 260kg x 3






Props to @RXQueenie as didn't even know being filmed 

Romanian deadlift 150kg x 8,8,6

Lying ham curl ss/ prone ham curl

Standing calves ss/ tibia raises

Tired going in but great workout - pleased with deads as new PB with 6pl per side. High frequency training is working well!

Upper body tomorrow so chest, shoulders and back more hypertrophy focus.

Now to eat!


----------



## Dagman72

Made that look ****ing easy.

Tibia raises - explain please?


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Made that look ****ing easy.
> 
> Tibia raises - explain please?


Was heavier than it looked  thought the last one was slow by feel but didn't look it. Program calls for no reps to be grinded but will up it next week for sure!

Tibia is muscle that runs along the front of shin;






Do them like this.


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper workout;

Incline db press 47kg x 12,10,8 double drop last set

Superset

Pulldown to behind neck 13,15,17pl x 12,10,8 partials last set

Incline flyes 30kg x 12,10,8

Superset

Low rope rows 4pl x 12,10,8

Partials side raises 17kg x 30,30,30

Partial rear raises 17kg x 25,20,20

40secs between sets on raises

Really good workout and up in weights slightly on all excercises. Enjoyed it and the constant progression. Weigh in tomorrow and full weekend off training! Busy one though as @RXQueenie and I are taking a trip back to Yorkshire for my little brothers birthday, then straight back down to other end of the country for the ukbff south coast  lots of driving but looking forward to it and seeing the lads from the gym up there!


----------



## DiggyV

Mate, do you find that pull downs behind puts any additional strain on your shoulders? I cant do them because of it, and have to do them to the front.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Erm...
> 
> View attachment 149426
> 
> 
> @Chelsea... Familiar leg day sight???


How have I only just seen this :lol:

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

DiggyV said:


> Mate, do you find that pull downs behind puts any additional strain on your shoulders? I cant do them because of it, and have to do them to the front.


Yea if done traditionally I do Ian. I do them faced backwards on the lat pulldown and with neutral grip handles. Then only pulldown till arms at 90degrees. Find any further too much shoulder stress and bicep activation to finish.

Do really like them like this as can squeeze them into that rear double bicep pose each rep.

Good to have you in


----------



## Dagman72

You living down south now matey?


----------



## DiggyV

Bad Alan said:


> Yea if done traditionally I do Ian. I do them faced backwards on the lat pulldown and with neutral grip handles. Then only pulldown till arms at 90degrees. Find any further too much shoulder stress and bicep activation to finish.
> 
> Do really like them like this as can squeeze them into that rear double bicep pose each rep.
> 
> Good to have you in


Ahh cool, got it. I guess you are concentrating on that squeeze. I just sat here and tried it :lol: still feels a little too far back for me - probably an age thing before one of the muppets chimes in about it...


----------



## Bad Alan

DiggyV said:


> Ahh cool, got it. I guess you are concentrating on that squeeze. I just sat here and tried it :lol: still feels a little too far back for me - probably an age thing before one of the muppets chimes in about it...


Hahah its just years of use mate in rotators and training, I'm susceptible to it aswell and get flare ups of rotator stress. I would say try it facing away from the pulldown and with the neutral grip pulldown bar, I have bad shoulders and get on with it just fine!

Good move but then plenty others if it causes too much discomfort!


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> You living down south now matey?


Yea for a couple months mate! Possibly over at crayford next Sunday seeing @Sharpy76 if you're down  just need to confirm im free.


----------



## ah24

DiggyV said:


> Mate, do you find that pull downs behind puts any additional strain on your shoulders? I cant do them because of it, and have to do them to the front.


Easy way to test if you're suited to behind neck presses / Pulldowns..

Lay flat on floor.. Arms at 90degrees with triceps on floor (as if you're in bottom position of a DB press).

Now - while keeping arm at 90degrees - drop your hands back and try to touch the floor with back of hands.

If you're anything like me and miles away, then you're super internally rotated at shoulder joint.. So probably wouldn't be a good idea. If back of hand touches floor then you 'should' be ok.

Obviously just a rough test, but gives an idea


----------



## DiggyV

ah24 said:


> Easy way to test if you're suited to behind neck presses / Pulldowns..
> 
> Lay flat on floor.. Arms at 90degrees with triceps on floor (as if you're in bottom position of a DB press).
> 
> Now - while keeping arm at 90degrees - drop your hands back and try to touch the floor with back of hands.
> 
> If you're anything like me and miles away, then you're super internally rotated at shoulder joint.. So probably wouldn't be a good idea. If back of hand touches floor then you 'should' be ok.
> 
> Obviously just a rough test, but gives an idea


THat explains it. Just checked and the backs of my hands are almost 30cm / 12 inches from the deck. Thanks for that


----------



## Bad Alan

Weigh in yesterday was 110.1kg - so up 1kg since last week.

Pleased with this and going to keep pushing during this blast before diet starts. Updated back pic, tried to use flat light so unbiased;










500 mile round trip to Yorkshire yesterday for little brother birthday dinner, got back at 2am and now up to prep meals ready for today's road trip to ukbff south coast to support the gym crew! No diet slacking and both @RXQueenie and I have been bang on diets still  no rest for the wicked !


----------



## RowRow

Look great Will, always envied the flow of your back (no ****) and your delts are looking very well rounded!

How big is your waist you always say you have a big one but I looks tiny!

Mine is 34" and looks colossal!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Look great Will, always envied the flow of your back (no ****) and your delts are looking very well rounded!
> 
> How big is your waist you always say you have a big one but I looks tiny!
> 
> Mine is 34" and looks colossal!


Luckily just have a wide back and shoulder girdle so get away with the expanding waist lol  it goes tiny on diet but "offseason" is hidden by shoulder width. Haven't measured mate though tbh!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Luckily just have a wide back and shoulder girdle so get away with the expanding waist lol  it goes tiny on diet but "offseason" is hidden by shoulder width. Haven't measured mate though tbh!


Your just lucky!

On a non related note, will you be keeping this journal for your comp prep? Or starting a new one?


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Your just lucky!
> 
> On a non related note, will you be keeping this journal for your comp prep? Or starting a new one?


Probably will be starting a new one in competitive journals section as this was meant for "offseason".


----------



## Tom90

Solid back mate, like a turtle :lol:


----------



## johnnya

ah24 said:


> Easy way to test if you're suited to behind neck presses / Pulldowns..
> 
> Lay flat on floor.. Arms at 90degrees with triceps on floor (as if you're in bottom position of a DB press).
> 
> Now - while keeping arm at 90degrees - drop your hands back and try to touch the floor with back of hands.
> 
> If you're anything like me and miles away, then you're super internally rotated at shoulder joint.. So probably wouldn't be a good idea. If back of hand touches floor then you 'should' be ok.
> 
> Obviously just a rough test, but gives an idea


Cheers for that , nice info:thumbup1:


----------



## reza85

Looking great mate keep it going BOOSH


----------



## TELBOR

110kg! You swine.

Looking well mate. 500mile round trip sounds like fun.......

:lol:


----------



## Keenam

Back looking huge mate. As an aside there is no way you fit in that bath!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> 110kg! You swine.
> 
> Looking well mate. 500mile round trip sounds like fun.......
> 
> :lol:


Haha cheers Rob 

It's a tough drive to do it all in a day! Then up for Portsmouth today. Here now and sweating my tits off.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keenam said:


> Back looking huge mate. As an aside there is no way you fit in that bath!


Lol cheers, just about still fit in them


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Haha cheers Rob
> 
> It's a tough drive to do it all in a day! Then up for Portsmouth today. Here now and sweating my tits off.


Can't beat sweating sat on your àrse doing nowt :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

R0BLET said:


> Can't beat sweating sat on your àrse doing nowt :lol:


Isn't that what DNP's for? :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

How was the show mate?

I couldn't make it in the end but my mate won the middleweight class :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> How was the show mate?
> 
> I couldn't make it in the end but my mate won the middleweight class :thumb:


It was good mate, had seven guys from the gym competing - 4 Brits invites and 2 class wins and 2 seconds.

The inter u80s?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> It was good mate, had seven guys from the gym competing - 4 Brits invites and 2 class wins and 2 seconds.
> 
> The inter u80s?


Yeah I think so mate


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> It was good mate, had seven guys from the gym competing - 4 Brits invites and 2 class wins and 2 seconds.
> 
> The inter u80s?


Is there an inter u100 class? If so what were they like?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Is there an inter u100 class? If so what were they like?


No mate it's u80, u90 and over90. Over 90s were good BUT you'd have won it based on your last outing so with improvements you'd have breezed it IMO. One of the lads from the gym took a very suspect 2nd in that class - I thought 1st would've been 3rd tbh. I'll be able to get pics of the top3 to show you I reckon.

The u90s inter winner Shaun from our gym was awesome and looked over90 easy - he was peeled and so complete.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Yeah I think so mate


He was good tbf - clear winner as condition was on point.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> He was good tbf - clear winner as condition was on point.


He done a show the day before as well in London and qualified for NABBA britain.

Doesn't that mess up your carb timings and water manipulation etc?


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> He done a show the day before as well in London and qualified for NABBA britain.
> 
> Doesn't that mess up your carb timings and water manipulation etc?


Mess what up mate the carb loading for each day?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> Mess what up mate the carb loading for each day?


Yeah, surely you want to "peak" on a certain day? Rather than have to do it 2 days in a row? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> No mate it's u80, u90 and over90. Over 90s were good BUT you'd have won it based on your last outing so with improvements you'd have breezed it IMO. One of the lads from the gym took a very suspect 2nd in that class - I thought 1st would've been 3rd tbh. I'll be able to get pics of the top3 to show you I reckon.
> 
> The u90s inter winner Shaun from our gym was awesome and looked over90 easy - he was peeled and so complete.


Thanks for that mate  I always fear there will be monsters turn up that will be stacked so I will have to rely on my good looks and charm to win 

Defo get pics mate, really appreciate it


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for that mate  I always fear there will be monsters turn up that will be stacked so I will have to rely on my good looks and charm to win
> 
> Defo get pics mate, really appreciate it


I'll whatsapp you now mate!

Not all about size, the guy who came 3rd was huge but other 2 who were much smaller beat him. You've got good shape and some great body parts so will do really well in any line up, plus you're not going to be one of the smaller guys in that class this year mate. No way.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> Yeah, surely you want to "peak" on a certain day? Rather than have to do it 2 days in a row? Or does it not matter?


He may have needed to stay in that weight class so couldn't carb too hard? Idk but a lot of people mess up their physiques trying to "peak". Water manipulation isn't needed nor is sodium depletion etc so he will probably have just slowly put carbs in over the weekend and days before. He was one of the drier competitors on the day tbh and picked him for winner from first line up.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> He may have needed to stay in that weight class so couldn't carb too hard? Idk but a lot of people mess up their physiques trying to "peak". Water manipulation isn't needed nor is sodium depletion etc so he will probably have just slowly put carbs in over the weekend and days before. He was one of the drier competitors on the day tbh and picked him for winner from first line up.


He weighed in at 79.8kg and said he had to drop 5lb overnight...


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I'll whatsapp you now mate!
> 
> Not all about size, the guy who came 3rd was huge but other 2 who were much smaller beat him. You've got good shape and some great body parts so will do really well in any line up, plus you're not going to be one of the smaller guys in that class this year mate. No way.


Nice one!

Yea true, especially now legs are a lot better than any other comp I should have better symmetry and proportions now which will help, plus I will diet slower for longer so that should help me keep more muscle on, last year I felt coz I had to diet that bit harder I lost a bit of muscle.

Thanks though mate, you always give me that bit of confidence when it comes to competing :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> He weighed in at 79.8kg and said he had to drop 5lb overnight...


Yea so he won't have been able to manipulate too much with carbs - just cruised in and he looked better for it.


----------



## Bad Alan

So new training emphasis for the next three weeks - LEG focus! Hitting them twice a week with twice daily sessions  will be working on DL and peaking over the next 5 weeks upto a 1rm.

Upper body day;

Incline pause press 5 sets 5 reps x 112kg

Wide pull ups @ 110kg bw x 5,5,5,4,3

Weighted dips paused ea rep +20kg x 4 sets 8 reps

Hammer single arm rows 4 sets 12 reps x 50kg

Side lateral raises 17kg x 2 sets 12 reps then one triple drop set of 17,15,10,7,3kg

Rope pushdowns 1 set 100 reps

Good start to the week and food has been spot on again. Knackered after the weekend but didn't affect workout. Atmosphere in the gym was great after the fantastic showing of the guys yesterday! I'm really pleased with progress made and don't think I could've worked much harder during the last 10months. Haven't had a bad workout or missed a days food etc so done all I can, just ready to start diet now!

Legs tomorrow with squats focus!


----------



## Bad Alan

Nice message from @ah24 this morning 










Think today might be a little tough!

Will be sending diet through for a once over, possible tweaks on double session days now they're leg focused.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Nice message from @ah24 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think today might be a little tough!
> 
> Will be sending diet through for a once over, possible tweaks on double session days now they're leg focused.


Haha sounds like its gonna be hard!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day 1;

AM

Lying ham curls 4 sets

Bb squats worked upto 200kg x 8

Paused bb squats 140kg x 4 x 8

Leg press escalating set 4,5,6,7,8,6 plates x 8 no rest between sets just plate on go again

PM

Giant set;

Glute ham raise

Seated leg curls

Prone leg curls

3 run throughs of 8-10 reps per set

Standing calves 5 x 8

Superset

Tibia raise 5 x 25

Seated calves 1 x 100 reps rest pause and drop sets

Great workout day today, was so tough and literally dripping with sweat during sessions. Not even summer and I can wring my tshirts out from sessions now 

Squats is a tied PB I think for 8 reps so quite pleased with that! Paused squats are so tough and asif they didn't do me in enough the leg press set wrote me off completely lol.

Rest day tomorrow THANK F*CK. Walking may be troublesome tomorrow!


----------



## ah24

Great work mate! Impressive numbers too!


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Great work mate! Impressive numbers too!


Cheers Adam  enjoyed it but it was tough!

Just emailed you now - no rush mate x


----------



## Bad Alan

Well it's been a long time coming with stock but finally received my new kits 










Glad got them in as been so hard to get last few weeks!


----------



## big_jim_87

They look a bit dodgy tonne mate...


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Well it's been a long time coming with stock but finally received my new kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad got them in as been so hard to get last few weeks!


Wtf. How are you so loaded lol! Would take me years to save up and get that much usually lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> They look a bit dodgy tonne mate...


Wouldn't worry


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> Well it's been a long time coming with stock but finally received my new kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad got them in as been so hard to get last few weeks!


----------



## biglbs

That is where my HCG went:whistling: :lol:

BAST3RD BOLL0CKS


----------



## Bad Alan

Arm focus;

Seated overhead press to forehead 5 sets 5 reps x 95kg 2 sec pause ea rep

Superset

Chin ups +5kg 5 sets 5 reps

Giant set;

Rope pushdowns 20reps

Hammer curls 10reps

Decline db ext with pause 10reps

Palms up db curl 10reps

Run through twice

Enjoyed it, in and out reasonably quickly and improvement in the overhead pressing. Food on point as usual


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> Wouldn't worry


How are you using it bud?


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Well it's been a long time coming with stock but finally received my new kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad got them in as been so hard to get last few weeks!


PMSL you junkie cùnt :lol:

G4P funding this


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> How are you using it bud?


10iu post workout - training days only mate.


----------



## GetSuperBig

Bad Alan said:


> 10iu post workout - training days only mate.


What do you do for work out of interest buddy?

You seen hyge also make global hgh and goldtropin according to my source. I kmow a lot of guys on here that buy off him as he is the main hygene guy but weird how they have other brands


----------



## Bad Alan

GetSuperBig said:


> What do you do for work out of interest buddy?
> 
> You seen hyge also make global hgh and goldtropin according to my source. I kmow a lot of guys on here that buy off him as he is the main hygene guy but weird how they have other brands


I'm a live in "master" mate.

I think I know who you're talking about and seen him peddling those. I have no information that confirms they're produced by hygene though in honesty. He's also not "the" main guy as there's a handful that import direct


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> 10iu post workout - training days only mate.


****ing hell... You train twice a day most days by the look of it... 20iu a day then? Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> ****ing hell... You train twice a day most days by the look of it... 20iu a day then? Lol


Twice a day twice a week mate, only one dose on those days mate after the heavy morning session. It's 50iu a week so one 200iu hyge kit per month.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Twice a day twice a week mate, only one dose on those days mate after the heavy morning session. It's 50iu a week so one 200iu hyge kit per month.


You junkie, I only use 28iu per week.....have a better pic than yours though......200iu kits hahahaha


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day - second time this week;

AM

Floor deads worked upto 265kg x 2 - wasn't feeling these today

Romanian DL 4 sets working upto 150kg x 8

Lying leg curls 1 set 100 reps - used rest pause and completed in around 5 sets

PM

Lying leg curls 4 sets 15-8 reps with double drop and partials last set

Hack squats constant tension 6 sets 20-10 reps

Db RDL 3 sets 15 reps x 32kg DBS

Single calf raise 4 sets 25 reps alternating legs zero rest between

Session has killed me off and totally knackered me out  just what I need to keep growing! Little ****ed at deads but just didn't feel strong today with the couple of light injuries I'm carrying. Hopefully these will heal a little over the weekend now!


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper body;

Hammer press - pause at bottom and top - 4 sets

Inc db press - constant tension - 3 sets 10 reps with double drop last set

Stretch push-ups 3 sets to failure

Wide pulldowns to forehead 4 sets 8 reps with partials after failure last set

Rope stiff arm pulldowns 3 sets 15 reps

Partial side raise 3 sets 20 reps upto 27kg

Inc bench rear delt partial flyes 4 sets 35 reps

Enjoyed this workout and the little form tweaks - made sure targeting muscle strongly and keeping tension. Knackered now and quick chill out before out for dinner later


----------



## big_jim_87

I have a couple clients on an upper lower split with an a and b workout.

Responding well to this

Just starting to get creative with some of the programs.

Seems a good way to train for some...

How you finding it your self bud?


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> I have a couple clients on an upper lower split with an a and b workout.
> 
> Responding well to this
> 
> Just starting to get creative with some of the programs.
> 
> Seems a good way to train for some...
> 
> How you finding it your self bud?


I've enjoyed the change mate tbh and the move back to abit more strength focus. I think it allows abit more total volume to be used for me and frequency seems to work well. Progression has been consistently good so can't complain!


----------



## big_jim_87

Bad Alan said:


> I've enjoyed the change mate tbh and the move back to abit more strength focus. I think it allows abit more total volume to be used for me and frequency seems to work well. Progression has been consistently good so can't complain!


Nice

I have been low volume high frequency for a long while before I switched to higher volume...

Like you I enjoy the change... Not ready to lower volume yet.

I really enjoy low vol focus strength increase tho...

Do feel there comes a time when you get too strong if that makes sense...

I dnt like going to heavy any more, scared of injury these days... Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

big_jim_87 said:


> Nice
> 
> I have been low volume high frequency for a long while before I switched to higher volume...
> 
> Like you I enjoy the change... Not ready to lower volume yet.
> 
> I really enjoy low vol focus strength increase tho...
> 
> Do feel there comes a time when you get too strong if that makes sense...
> 
> I dnt like going to heavy any more, scared of injury these days... Lol


Yea it does take it's toll for sure and can feel picking up a few overuse/stress pains. I'll be backing off in a couple of weeks slightly to allow abit of recovery.

I can imagine that being a problem with the constant heavy work when strength is very high - I've seen some of the sets in your journal, the constant pounding with those kind of weights if reps were low could probably lead to a few issues.

It's down to intelligent planning like you've said above and switching things up to keep progressing.


----------



## Bad Alan

Weighed in this morning;










Off down to crayford today for a session with a special guest training partner


----------



## Sharpy76

So you're almost 3st heavier than me, great. Gonna feel like a skinny cvnt by the time we've finished:lol:

Smashing the bodyweight fella:thumb:


----------



## grant hunter

Bad Alan said:


> Weighed in this morning;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off down to crayford today for a session with a special guest training partner


10kg each for those toes


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Weighed in this morning;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off down to crayford today for a session with a special guest training partner


Big b4stard! Who's the training partner? We gonna get a session in on Saturday afternoon at body power?


----------



## Bad Alan

Took a trip down to crayford with the Mrs @RXQueenie to train with the boys @Sharpy76 and @Chelsea;





































Hit arms as an extra session and realllllly hammered them. Doms already and all really pushed well together. Great crack and will be visiting again soon!

Both doing so well ATM, Phil's huge and in a great position for offseason and Lee is just a pure freak with some of the best arms I've seen in person. He's doing great on diet and can't wait to see what he can do "offseason" 

Time for rest up with a film and lots of FOOD!


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper 1;

Flat bb 130kg x 6 sets x 4 reps

Pull-ups 6 sets 4 reps

Hammer chest supp row 4 sets 12-10 reps

Lateral raises 2 sets 12 then one run the rack set with 5 drops

Rope pushdowns 1 set 100 reps using rest pause to complete

Had to sub flat bench as incline taken today. Haven't benched in a while so was more than pleased with this! Felt strong in early sets and only just started to tire towards the end but all sets completed. Shoulders were achey this morning but surprisingly session wasn't affected at all which is great.

Double legs tomorrow, hopefully wake up feeling abit fresher than the last few days. Not been sleeping great although had a nap today and will hope for a good night!


----------



## Loveleelady

Bad Alan said:


> Took a trip down to crayford with the Mrs @RXQueenie to train with the boys @Sharpy76 and @Chelsea;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit arms as an extra session and realllllly hammered them. Doms already and all really pushed well together. Great crack and will be visiting again soon!
> 
> Both doing so well ATM, Phil's huge and in a great position for offseason and Lee is just a pure freak with some of the best arms I've seen in person. He's doing great on diet and can't wait to see what he can do "offseason"
> 
> Time for rest up with a film and lots of FOOD!


don't know where to look in that last picture so much muscle going on lol

class!


----------



## Dark sim

Bad Alan said:


> Took a trip down to crayford with the Mrs @RXQueenie to train with the boys @Sharpy76 and @Chelsea;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit arms as an extra session and realllllly hammered them. Doms already and all really pushed well together. Great crack and will be visiting again soon!
> 
> Both doing so well ATM, Phil's huge and in a great position for offseason and Lee is just a pure freak with some of the best arms I've seen in person. He's doing great on diet and can't wait to see what he can do "offseason"
> 
> Time for rest up with a film and lots of FOOD!


Trained Crayford Saturday, would of been nice to say hello to you guys. Maybe next time


----------



## Bad Alan

Dark sim said:


> Trained Crayford Saturday, would of been nice to say hello to you guys. Maybe next time


We were there Sunday pal! Sure we would have spotted you or vice versa if it was Saturday  I'll drop you a line next time we are over mate to see if you're about!


----------



## Guest

The size of you guys, makes me feel the size of a pre pubescent child


----------



## biglbs

Must say,all three of you are looking awsome,good work guys,real good!c


----------



## RACK

Fawking awesome picture lads!!!


----------



## Sambuca

Looking good will impressive weight.

You hold more muscle on your arm than I do in total :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> don't know where to look in that last picture so much muscle going on lol
> 
> class!


Just don't look on the far right, that face is strictly for haloween 



Dark sim said:


> Trained Crayford Saturday, would of been nice to say hello to you guys. Maybe next time


The gym was awesome so would definitely go again (as long as we don't tell Sharpy), Will told me that you have a little bit of muscle on you so I suppose you can join us 



Spawn of Haney said:


> The size of you guys, makes me feel the size of a pre pubescent child


Make you feel like it? You are mate :thumb:



biglbs said:


> Must say,all three of you are looking awsome,good work guys,real good!c


Was a wicked day mate and an awesome pic of us, have to say that was the best gym I have trained at, if I could pick it up (quite possibly as im strong as fck) I would put it in my back garden (non-sexual).


----------



## Bad Alan

Lower 1;

Bb squats worked upto 220kg x 5

Paused hack squats 2,2.5,2.5,3pl per side x 8

Lying hamstring curls 4 sets

Horizontal leg press ascending set 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11plates x 10-8 no rest between adding plates one continuous set

Standing calves superset tibia raise 5 sets 8 then 20-30 reps

Took a rest day yesterday as injuries stopped me from hitting this session. Quad strain, right knee and shoulders would've meant no squatting. Was still in a fair bit of discomfort today but thought would have to give it a go! Ended up a really great workout, hit an all time PB on back squats and were 5 quality depth reps. Felt solid! Went with hacks for paused squats as less stress on body than barbell.

Pleased with it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Arm day;

Top of the head smith press - 100kg x 6sets x 4reps

Superset

Chin ups 6sets x 4reps @ 113kg bw

Giant set;

Rope pushdowns 15 reps

Hammer curls 10 reps

Lying db extensions 10 reps

Incline curls 10 reps

3 run throughs with 90secs between sets

Another good workout and felt strong. Legs are in bits from yesterday and both quads feel slight strains. Deadlifts tomorrow but will see how it goes as may need another rest day and hit it hard over the weekend


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Arm day;
> 
> Top of the head smith press - 100kg x 6sets x 4reps
> 
> Superset
> 
> Chin ups 6sets x 4reps @ 113kg bw
> 
> Giant set;
> 
> Rope pushdowns 15 reps
> 
> Hammer curls 10 reps
> 
> Lying db extensions 10 reps
> 
> Incline curls 10 reps
> 
> 3 run throughs with 90secs between sets
> 
> Another good workout and felt strong. Legs are in bits from yesterday and both quads feel slight strains. Deadlifts tomorrow but will see how it goes as may need another rest day and hit it hard over the weekend


Arms again......you're not becoming a bicep boy are you?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Arms again......you're not becoming a bicep boy are you?


Only have one on a Thursday the one we did was an added workout  not a chance I hit legs 3-4 times every week lol!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Only have one on a Thursday the one we did was an added workout  not a chance I hit legs 3-4 times every week lol!


Legs 3-4 times a week? Wtf? I'll let you off  I reckon we need to train Back together that would be pretty sexy


----------



## Davey Boy

Legs 3-4 times a week!!!!!!!!!!! LEG-END


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Legs 3-4 times a week? Wtf? I'll let you off  I reckon we need to train Back together that would be pretty sexy


Yea man  been working on bringing them up too. Shouldn't be scared of a leg day mate, you know how to train hard just need someone to shout at you when it gets tough.

Yea that'd be cool to get a big session in. We will schedule something different next time


----------



## Bad Alan

Davey Boy said:


> Legs 3-4 times a week!!!!!!!!!!! LEG-END


You can't spell legendary without leg day


----------



## Davey Boy

Haha mate my arms are busted from that arm session this morning if your leg sessions are all like that then you are a legend lol

good effort though got to do what ever it takes mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Davey Boy said:


> Haha mate my arms are busted from that arm session this morning if your leg sessions are all like that then you are a legend lol
> 
> good effort though got to do what ever it takes mate


Pleased you enjoyed it  that session will get ramped up as you go just base volume/intensity for wk 1-3! It's the focus on each set and rep that makes it succesful though I think so well done on that.


----------



## ah24

Just had a quick read of last page or so...

Have you mentioned to Akash about strains / pains? Maybe time to back off and reduce volume? (Hopefully he's already taking care of this!)


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Just had a quick read of last page or so...
> 
> Have you mentioned to Akash about strains / pains? Maybe time to back off and reduce volume? (Hopefully he's already taking care of this!)


Yea I have mate, because limited time I've said I can and am willing to just crack on. Maybe abit naive idk and pig headed/stubborn not wanting to back off lol.

I know you'd have enforced a back off for me with how the strains are


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea man  been working on bringing them up too. Shouldn't be scared of a leg day mate, you know how to train hard just need someone to shout at you when it gets tough.
> 
> Yea that'd be cool to get a big session in. We will schedule something different next time


That would be wicked mate defo sort that out, busy night last night and at work, putting last payments on now then will have a look over your email and reply :beer:


----------



## DiggyV

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I have mate, because limited time I've said I can and am willing to just crack on. Maybe abit naive idk and pig headed/stubborn not wanting to back off lol.
> 
> I know you'd have enforced a back off for me with how the strains are


You're just going to have to be more aware of any increase in pain or discomfort during lifts, and on free BB lifts have someone close by just in case. They may be bruising in the muscle rather than true strains, but if they are, and sharp increase in pain during lifting must not be ignored.

Are you running any peps mate? A quick blast on TB500 may yield wonders. I know before the Universe (possibly Worlds) PScarb went from not being able to incline press due to a shoulder injury to pressing 100K in a week. The protocol is pretty aggressive though, but may get you through the problem.

TB500

Day 1 - 4mg

Day 2 - 4mg

Day 3 - 6mg

all done subQ in the stomach not in the affected area, then leave it for 4 weeks and then 2mg per week for a further 6 weeks.

May help you mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

DiggyV said:


> You're just going to have to be more aware of any increase in pain or discomfort during lifts, and on free BB lifts have someone close by just in case. They may be bruising in the muscle rather than true strains, but if they are, and sharp increase in pain during lifting must not be ignored.
> 
> Are you running any peps mate? A quick blast on TB500 may yield wonders. I know before the Universe (possibly Worlds) PScarb went from not being able to incline press due to a shoulder injury to pressing 100K in a week. The protocol is pretty aggressive though, but may get you through the problem.
> 
> TB500
> 
> Day 1 - 4mg
> 
> Day 2 - 4mg
> 
> Day 3 - 6mg
> 
> all done subQ in the stomach not in the affected area, then leave it for 4 weeks and then 2mg per week for a further 6 weeks.
> 
> May help you mate.


I have some tb500 so could be an idea, that's high dose is it a case of blasting it for quick effect? Better than the usual lower doses I've seen used? Sounds interesting and know Paul is the man with peps tbf.

I'm just being stubborn as want to keep pushing - have moved days so legs get an extra days rest today instead of being hit, training upper and will hit them over the weekend. About as sensible as I get


----------



## DiggyV

Bad Alan said:


> I have some tb500 so could be an idea, that's high dose is it a case of blasting it for quick effect? Better than the usual lower doses I've seen used? Sounds interesting and know Paul is the man with peps tbf.
> 
> I'm just being stubborn as want to keep pushing - have moved days so legs get an extra days rest today instead of being hit, training upper and will hit them over the weekend. About as sensible as I get


That's Paul's protocol, he sent it to me when I tore my quad as an option, we settled for IGF/MGF protocol in the end which coupled with my very high natural GH meant it healed to walking with no limp in about 8 weeks. (there was a 9cm tear between the rectus femoris and vastus medialis that almost split the muscles apart, and a 3cm tear in the rectus itself and a 1cm in the sartorius)


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper 2;

Hammer inc press 4 working sets upto 3pl per side - pause at bottom and contraction

Incline db press 3 working sets upto 42kg x 10 with double drop last set

Cable crossovers 2 x 15

Wide heavy pulldowns to forehead 4 sets 8 reps with partials last set

Stiff arm pulldowns 3 sets 15 reps

Partial heavy side raise 3 sets 25-20 reps with 30kg DBS

Partial rear delt raise on inc bench 3 sets 20 reps with 20kg DBS

Performance wasn't great during workout but pushed as hard as possible and killed myself. Still got a lot out of it and knackered now. Switched this for leg day as quads both not right so will hit legs/deads hopefully tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DiggyV

Oh also, just saw your post above. If quads are the issue mate, another one to look at is BPC-157 as this seems to have a direct action on healing damaged and torn quadriceps muscles. There is an abundance of research on BPC 157 and it has been shown to be effective systematically when injected once daily at about 1-2mcg per kg of body weight.

BPC 157 has been shown in rat studies to:

- heal torn quadriceps muscles, detached achilles tendon, muscles that have been damaged/crushed

- dramatic fast recovery from muscle tears

- tendon to bone healing

- increased ligament healing

- has a variety of protective effects in the organs - particularly the upper intestinal tract - stomach, duodenum.

- human trials demonstrate healing and prevention of stomach ulcers

- no adverse reactions have been seen in human trials.


----------



## DiggyV

Oh also, just saw your post above. If quads are the issue mate, another one to look at is BPC-157 as this seems to have a direct action on healing damaged and torn quadriceps muscles. There is an abundance of research on BPC 157 and it has been shown to be effective systematically when injected once daily at about 1-2mcg per kg of body weight.

BPC 157 has been shown in rat studies to:

- heal torn quadriceps muscles, detached achilles tendon, muscles that have been damaged/crushed

- dramatic fast recovery from muscle tears

- tendon to bone healing

- increased ligament healing

- has a variety of protective effects in the organs - particularly the upper intestinal tract - stomach, duodenum.

- human trials demonstrate healing and prevention of stomach ulcers

- no adverse reactions have been seen in human trials.


----------



## Bad Alan

DiggyV said:


> Oh also, just saw your post above. If quads are the issue mate, another one to look at is BPC-157 as this seems to have a direct action on healing damaged and torn quadriceps muscles. There is an abundance of research on BPC 157 and it has been shown to be effective systematically when injected once daily at about 1-2mcg per kg of body weight.
> 
> BPC 157 has been shown in rat studies to:
> 
> - heal torn quadriceps muscles, detached achilles tendon, muscles that have been damaged/crushed
> 
> - dramatic fast recovery from muscle tears
> 
> - tendon to bone healing
> 
> - increased ligament healing
> 
> - has a variety of protective effects in the organs - particularly the upper intestinal tract - stomach, duodenum.
> 
> - human trials demonstrate healing and prevention of stomach ulcers
> 
> - no adverse reactions have been seen in human trials.


Easy to source through the usual peptide channels?

Sounds very promising!


----------



## DiggyV

Bad Alan said:


> Easy to source through the usual peptide channels?
> 
> Sounds very promising!


Yes mate. Its a new one, so not all of them may have it, but the usual suspects seem to stock it.

If I had torn my quad this year I would be all over this one, last year there was less published work on it, and no standardised dosing protocol, so it was too much of an unknown.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day 2;

Couldn't split session as Saturday so just did the morning one. Was as follows;

Floor deadlifts worked upto 270kg x 2 - first rep form a little off but was pleased to get them as was not feeling it today!






Hamstring curls 4 sets 18, 14, 9, 6 with double drop and partials last set

Hack squats 6 sets with 2.5 pl per side 20,18,16,14,12,10 reps - brutal quads were ****ed!

SPENT !!

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## RowRow

Nice work on the deads!

Looks like you have even more in the tank too. Although looks could be deceiving


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Nice work on the deads!
> 
> Looks like you have even more in the tank too. Although looks could be deceiving


Looks are a little deceiving lol, my eyes were popping out of my head! Think deads always look that way - or do for me but I would lose lower and upper back position too much if went for another rep. Try not to hit a real grinder when peaking so can keep upping each week.

That being said I was having an off day today so def think I've got better numbers in me


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Looks are a little deceiving lol, my eyes were popping out of my head! Think deads always look that way - or do for me but I would lose lower and upper back position too much if went for another rep. Try not to hit a real grinder when peaking so can keep upping each week.
> 
> That being said I was having an off day today so def think I've got better numbers in me


Haha good to know you are still somewhat human 

My last couple of a set are always slow. Think that's mostly due to being poor off the floor so i use a lot of energy just getting it off the floor.

I'm sure you do, leaps and bounds is the most apt phrase I think!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Haha good to know you are still somewhat human
> 
> My last couple of a set are always slow. Think that's mostly due to being poor off the floor so i use a lot of energy just getting it off the floor.
> 
> I'm sure you do, leaps and bounds is the most apt phrase I think!


Yea I just think when it's at such a high % of 1rm then it's going to be slow, starting the weight sucks lol!

Cheers mate  must have a catch up on yours actually see how you're coming back!


----------



## Queenie

Rest day... at Butlins lol.

I thought it was an awesome pull on deads this week. Max effort for fvcking sure!!

V proud of u xx


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I just think when it's at such a high % of 1rm then it's going to be slow, starting the weight sucks lol!
> 
> Cheers mate  must have a catch up on yours actually see how you're coming back!


Very true.

It's not that exciting at the moment! I have a week off next week and I'm determined to get my head around block periodisation and then re-jigg things


----------



## DiggyV

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day 2;
> 
> Couldn't split session as Saturday so just did the morning one. Was as follows;
> 
> Floor deadlifts worked upto 270kg x 2 - first rep form a little off but was pleased to get them as was not feeling it today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamstring curls 4 sets 18, 14, 9, 6 with double drop and partials last set
> 
> Hack squats 6 sets with 2.5 pl per side 20,18,16,14,12,10 reps - brutal quads were ****ed!
> 
> SPENT !!
> 
> Rest day tomorrow


Did you post from your phone? vBulletin (the power behind UK-M) doesn't recognise mobile URLs, so swapped it for the desktop version and embedded as video, people can watch it in the page now.

Hope that was OK.

:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

DiggyV said:


> Did you post from your phone? vBulletin (the power behind UK-M) doesn't recognise mobile URLs, so swapped it for the desktop version and embedded as video, people can watch it in the page now.
> 
> Hope that was OK.
> 
> :thumb:


I just posted a link from YouTube mate as struggle to do anything else from phone  thanks for that though it's awesome cheers!


----------



## Bad Alan

My mate Joe who I've been prepping and is now two weeks out of natural NPA Yorkshire - his first show and he's done great, everything asked of him and can't wait to see finished product as we dial him in!


----------



## andyhuggins

He is looking sharp mate and still 2 weeks to go :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bad Alan said:


> Lower 1;
> 
> Bb squats worked upto 220kg x 5
> 
> Paused hack squats 2,2.5,2.5,3pl per side x 8
> 
> Lying hamstring curls 4 sets
> 
> Horizontal leg press ascending set 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11plates x 10-8 no rest between adding plates one continuous set
> 
> Standing calves superset tibia raise 5 sets 8 then 20-30 reps
> 
> Took a rest day yesterday as injuries stopped me from hitting this session. Quad strain, right knee and shoulders would've meant no squatting. Was still in a fair bit of discomfort today but thought would have to give it a go! Ended up a really great workout, hit an all time PB on back squats and were 5 quality depth reps. Felt solid! Went with hacks for paused squats as less stress on body than barbell.
> 
> Pleased with it!


need to spread the love before I can rep you again

squatting 5 reps at 220Kg is awsome and I note your deadlifts are flying up, all this whilst staying lean

FANTASTIC


----------



## Bad Alan

BestBefore1989 said:


> need to spread the love before I can rep you again
> 
> squatting 5 reps at 220Kg is awsome and I note your deadlifts are flying up, all this whilst staying lean
> 
> FANTASTIC


Cheers mate, all main lifts progressing which is great. Enjoyed the switch in training emphasis during this last few weeks!

Most pleased with squats and being able to squat efficiently again however definately need a Deload to allow aches and pains to heal! Will be looking to hit 230-240 for a triple Wednesday - haven't decided exact weight yet!


----------



## Bad Alan

Upper;

Flat bb bench worked upto 150kg x 4 then 130kg x 6 sets x 3 reps

Pull-ups wide grip 7 sets x 3 reps with 60 secs between sets @ 112kg bw

Dips paused at bottom 2 sets x 12,8 reps +25kg then 2 sets x 10,8 reps +15kg

Hammer chest supp row 70kg x 4 sets x 12,10,10,10 reps

Side lateral raises 3 sets with triple drop last set

Rope extensions 1 set 100 reps using rest pause to complete

Flat bench felt good and only second week back with it, the volume sets felt really fast and strong! Enjoyed the workout and all food down easy.


----------



## Queenie

I've just seen the Team RAW t-shirts for bodypower  xxx


----------



## RACK

RXQueenie said:


> I've just seen the Team RAW t-shirts for bodypower  xxx


Someone else has just mentioned these, get a pic up!!


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Someone else has just mentioned these, get a pic up!!


It won't let me save them from Twitter  But they're black with TEAM RAW on them (secretly hoping Will gets a vest and not a t-shirt though)  :wub:


----------



## RACK

I'll have a look on twitter now


----------



## Bad Alan

@RXQueenie @RACK


----------



## RACK

Looks niiiiiiice. Would defo ask for a vest though as it gets far to hot inside there


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms yesterday;

Giant set -

Rope pushdowns

Seated hammer curls

Overhead double db extensions

Palms up db curls

10-20 reps per set run through 4 times

Superset -

Cable pushdowns

Cable curls

10-15 reps per set run through 3 times

Arms fried and good workout!

Deads tonight as got to fit all training in this week with being at body power all day Friday. On stand with MaxiRAW so if anyone is going feel free to come say HI!!!  will be going Saturday properly though with @RXQueenie for a look around and to enjoy it, be meeting up with a few friends aswell and hopefully we will fit a training session in too later on.


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Looks niiiiiiice. Would defo ask for a vest though as it gets far to hot inside there


I'll be mortified if they make me wear a vest (I've been told we are but I'll be protesting lol) **** having my little arms out with all the proper bodybuilders working there!


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> I'll be mortified if they make me wear a vest (I've been told we are but I'll be protesting lol) **** having my little arms out with all the proper bodybuilders working there!


Sod that, think of the delts...... those bowling ball delts!!!!

Still trying to pop along to bp mate but not looking good


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> I'll be mortified if they make me wear a vest (I've been told we are but I'll be protesting lol) **** having my little arms out with all the proper bodybuilders working there!


 :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Floor deadlifts worked upto 285kg x 2 reps - tough! Felt good in the gym and was told both were good, will be videoing and going for 1rm of 300kg next week 

Lying ham curls 4 sets 10,8,8,5 with triple drop and partials last set

Leg press paused each rep at bottom 4 sets 6,7,8,9 plates per side x 16,12,10,7

Hack squats 5 sets 15 reps - OMG killer

Was an insanely tough workout and pushed hard on every set of each excercise. Quads and hams are battered and had to lie down ALOT before driving home. Deads I'm pleased with and positive I've got the big 7pl per side in me next week. Was my target before prep at the start of offseason so will be awesome to nail it, will vid for sure


----------



## biglbs

Awesome lifts,you dynamo..


----------



## Suprakill4

Made that deadlift look easy mate. Incredible.


----------



## liam0810

you're gettinf stronger every week and bigger! I'm gonna be looking tiny this weekend.

looking forward to it though pal


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Made that deadlift look easy mate. Incredible.


Hit much better this week with 285kg x 2 - big 7pl per side 300kg x 1 next week before prep I think!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> you're gettinf stronger every week and bigger! I'm gonna be looking tiny this weekend.
> 
> looking forward to it though pal


Squats and deads are flying mate - pressing sucks and we are hitting chest and delts? I'll get it handed to me but it'll be great fun to train again  although did bench 150 x 4 on flat which is pretty good for me!

Looking forward to seeing you Saturday honey, need a good man hug


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Squats and deads are flying mate - pressing sucks and we are hitting chest and delts? I'll get it handed to me but it'll be great fun to train again  although did bench 150 x 4 on flat which is pretty good for me!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you Saturday honey, need a good man hug


chest and delts is perfect for me ha! Looks like i'll do arms tonight then instead of chest and stay fresh for saturday.

Yep be good to see you and i suppose Claire as well. you coming for food in the evening or you gotta shoot off?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> chest and delts is perfect for me ha! Looks like i'll do arms tonight then instead of chest and stay fresh for saturday.
> 
> Yep be good to see you and i suppose Claire as well. you coming for food in the evening or you gotta shoot off?


We will see you at BP and train but won't be out after mate!

Keep them fresh no doubt be a big one!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Behind the neck neutral grip lat pulldowns 3 sets 20,12,6 reps plus partials last set

Bb rows 2 sets 100kg x 15, 140kg x 15 plus partials

Low cable rows 2 sets 12,6 reps

Db rows 2 sets worked upto 65kg x 8

Stiff arm pulldowns 3 sets 20,15,10 reps

Good volume workout - working body power maxiraw stand tmro so no training!

Then body power with the Mrs Saturday! Hitting chest and delts with Scott and Liam after we've been.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Back day;
> 
> Behind the neck neutral grip lat pulldowns 3 sets 20,12,6 reps plus partials last set
> 
> Bb rows 2 sets 100kg x 15, 140kg x 15 plus partials
> 
> Low cable rows 2 sets 12,6 reps
> 
> Db rows 2 sets worked upto 65kg x 8
> 
> Stiff arm pulldowns 3 sets 20,15,10 reps
> 
> Good volume workout - working body power maxiraw stand tmro so no training!
> 
> Then body power with the Mrs Saturday! Hitting chest and delts with Scott and Liam after we've been.


Seen a pic of Scott and he looks fcuking awesome. Delts were hanging off, massive forearms and arms in general, traps up to his ears. Hate not hating him. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Seen a pic of Scott and he looks fcuking awesome. Delts were hanging off, massive forearms and arms in general, traps up to his ears. Hate not hating him. Lol.


Lol seen that pic too, freak ain't he


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders and arms quickly after BodyPower with the Mrs;

Hammer behind the neck press - worked upto 3pl per side x 12,10

Seated paused db press 35kg x 15,9,7 each set supersetted with lateral raises incl partials

Rear delt swings into full range 20kg x 20-30 then 7kg x 10 full reps

Db tricep ext 17kg x 12,10,7

Cable pushdowns supersetted with cable curls 3 sets

Nice quick workout and was cool to train with Claire as haven't in a while.

BodyPower went well Friday and plenty of people at the stand;










It's a really **** pic but as you can see they did literally force me to wear a vest as I was the only "athlete" they had on stand that day. Talked abit and going to be running a blog and have an athlete page set up with them too thats linked to social media.

Saturday was a much nicer chilled out day, we had a good wander round and great to see some familiar faces (love you @liam0810 )










:wub: from ironworks Saturday in her new gym attire 

Gears out this week before prep starts in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Queenie

So cool about the blog and athlete page! You thoroughly deserve that  Great team of people and I had a perfect day on Saturday. Thank you xx


----------



## Guest

Would love to see a 7 plater Will! Good luck, would be a massive achievement.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Would love to see a 7 plater Will! Good luck, would be a massive achievement.


It's coming next week


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Flat bb bench worked upto drop set of 140,100,60kg x 8,6,11 reps

Inc db press 3 sets 12,10,8 reps

Inc flyes 2 sets 15-12 reps

Cable cross over superset paused reps hammer press 4 sets 15-10 reps

Back to a standard body part split now for prep, starting with medium volume and will ramp intensity/volume myself as we go. Sitting at 18 weeks out and weighed in at 112.5kg in the gym tonight.

Have got Harold Marillier the pro who runs our gym doing my prep this year. Very happy about this and having @RXQueenie hook us up to begin ASAP. Will be perfect having such experience keeping a watchful eye as see him multiple times a week. Wanting to find a good start point for diet so was in chatting tonight and getting initial set up down on paper. All ready to rock from tomorrow - starting kcals still around 4k a day and high carbs. Will adjust as we go 

Dropped to cruise dose for the next couple weeks, just awaiting cycle plans from the big man too.

New journal probably at the weekend with starting point pics!


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day;
> 
> Flat bb bench worked upto drop set of 140,100,60kg x 8,6,11 reps
> 
> Inc db press 3 sets 12,10,8 reps
> 
> Inc flyes 2 sets 15-12 reps
> 
> Cable cross over superset paused reps hammer press 4 sets 15-10 reps
> 
> Back to a standard body part split now for prep, starting with medium volume and will ramp intensity/volume myself as we go. Sitting at 18 weeks out and weighed in at 112.5kg in the gym tonight.
> 
> Have got Harold Marillier the pro who runs our gym doing my prep this year. Very happy about this and having @RXQueenie hook us up to begin ASAP. Will be perfect having such experience keeping a watchful eye as see him multiple times a week. Wanting to find a good start point for diet so was in chatting tonight and getting initial set up down on paper. All ready to rock from tomorrow - starting kcals still around 4k a day and high carbs. Will adjust as we go
> 
> Dropped to cruise dose for the next couple weeks, just awaiting cycle plans from the big man too.
> 
> New journal probably at the weekend with starting point pics!


I'll be well in that journal


----------



## TITO

Good luck mate your gonna look something else come show time!


----------



## Bad Alan

TITO said:


> Good luck mate your gonna look something else come show time!


It's going to be a long hard road for sure but I'm ready for it  can't wait to see improvement from the past year!

Thanks for stopping in


----------



## RACK

Should be see good things from you and Big H mate, as always I'll be following and cheering along


----------



## bail

He prepped a friend of mine and done a great job,

All the best with prep mate I'm sure you'll look awesome any idea what cat your going for??

(Sorry if you already mentioned)


----------



## Bad Alan

bail said:


> He prepped a friend of mine and done a great job,
> 
> All the best with prep mate I'm sure you'll look awesome any idea what cat your going for??
> 
> (Sorry if you already mentioned)


Cheers mate, ages to go yet and every faith in H  has a great track record.

I really am not fussed as long as look better than last time out, reckon it'll be inter over 90kg class though. At a guess I'd say 93-95kg on stage.


----------



## liam0810

Time to get ripped princess! 18 weeks till Leeds!

Gonna be class doing same show as you but shame not same class!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Time to get ripped princess! 18 weeks till Leeds!
> 
> Gonna be class doing same show as you but shame not same class!


Yep! Not in full flow deficit and no cardio yet (apart from mattress) but cleaned up completely and around 4k kcals - still 450g carbs lol  thought best to let the new boss take over and he seems really enthusiastic which is amazing to see.

Agreed! It'll be a big help as can glaze and be backstage for each other just beforehand when only competitors allowed back  can't wait!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yep! Not in full flow deficit and no cardio yet (apart from mattress) but cleaned up completely and around 4k kcals - still 450g carbs lol  thought best to let the new boss take over and he seems really enthusiastic which is amazing to see.
> 
> Agreed! It'll be a big help as can glaze and be backstage for each other just beforehand when only competitors allowed back  can't wait!


By mattress cardio do you mean you now have a job as a bed salesman? ????

450g carbs? I only have about that much now on bulk haha!

Yeah mate and both going through prep at same time means we can both help each other like last year.

If we qualify for the Brits does that mean we can't go for a big a$$ meal after our show? I still need to take you almost famous!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> By mattress cardio do you mean you now have a job as a bed salesman? ????
> 
> 450g carbs? I only have about that much now on bulk haha!
> 
> Yeah mate and both going through prep at same time means we can both help each other like last year.
> 
> If we qualify for the Brits does that mean we can't go for a big a$$ meal after our show? I still need to take you almost famous!


Yea I'm feeling a 1200 kcal drop today though!

No I'll be having a couple days off  we can go for food at some point for sure!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Yep! Not in full flow deficit and no cardio yet (apart from mattress) but cleaned up completely and around 4k kcals - still 450g carbs lol  thought best to let the new boss take over and he seems really enthusiastic which is amazing to see.
> 
> Agreed! It'll be a big help as can glaze and be backstage for each other just beforehand when only competitors allowed back  can't wait!


The only cardio i bother with tbh:lol:Unfortunatly our latest bout left me needing my osteo to sort the back out,got a bit out of hand.. :devil2: :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Front squats 3 sets 95,135,140kg x 12,8,6

Hamstring curls 3 sets 10-6 reps with partials last set

Db RDL 3 sets with 37kg DBS x 25,20,15

Single leg hip extensions 2 sets 15 reps

Bodyweight lunges 1 set 40 strides per leg

Jumped in on Claire's workout today and had a good one  haven't done front squats in AGES so not a horrendous effort I don't think.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day;
> 
> Front squats 3 sets 95,135,140kg x 12,8,6
> 
> Hamstring curls 3 sets 10-6 reps with partials last set
> 
> Db RDL 3 sets with 37kg DBS x 25,20,15
> 
> Single leg hip extensions 2 sets 15 reps
> 
> Bodyweight lunges 1 set 40 strides per leg
> 
> Jumped in on Claire's workout today and had a good one  haven't done front squats in AGES so not a horrendous effort I don't think.


140kg on front squats is good! I really struggle with getting the bar comfortable on my front


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> 140kg on front squats is good! I really struggle with getting the bar comfortable on my front


I totally agree mate,just cannot get the position comfortable at all,to use any weight...pah

Well played Will..


----------



## liam0810

biglbs said:


> I totally agree mate,just cannot get the position comfortable at all,to use any weight...pah
> 
> Well played Will..


yeah mate i've even tried on smith to see if it'll help but its just really uncomfortable. looks like i'll stick to hacks and back squats


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> yeah mate i've even tried on smith to see if it'll help but its just really uncomfortable. looks like i'll stick to hacks and back squats


Yep smithy is better but not nice,back squats for me all the way,i love them now i can do them again

Be lucky...

What's you upto Will?

We are at van next week on and off if your passin?


----------



## Bad Alan

Rest day yesterday so all fresh and ready for deads tonight  well as fresh as can be, niggles improved abit and knees just abit sore.

For anyone who's been interested, Joe is now 3 days out of NPA Yorkshire on Sunday. Final day of deplete before introducing some carbs, water high, sodium high and ready to fill up;










Hams and glutes and in nicely, did as much as we could with muscle he has and think he's looking good and ready 










Needs to get all that air out in side shot still, can see how legs are in and veins in lower abs.


----------



## RACK

His back looks lean as hell!! Good job to both of you mate


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> His back looks lean as hell!! Good job to both of you mate


Cheers John, he has very under developed/poor ab development but looks lean as hell everywhere else


----------



## RACK

That's something to work on now though as this is prob the first time he's been lean enough to see just how much muscle he holds

Mine midsection will prob be the same now as not directly trained it for ages


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow. Looks awesome mate done well there!


----------



## Suprakill4

How tall is he mate? His calves seem to start really high up his leg?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> How tall is he mate? His calves seem to start really high up his leg?


He's 5ft7 mate - just high insertions lol, mine are like that 

He's done well as his first comp - will be a good "offseason" needs to get some mass on now!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> He's 5ft7 mate - just high insertions lol, mine are like that
> 
> He's done well as his first comp - will be a good "offseason" needs to get some mass on now!


5.7!! Wow I was going to guess over 6 foot.

Yeah definitely. Looks amazing already and with more mass would look immense and natural too? Cvnt. Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> 5.7!! Wow I was going to guess over 6 foot.
> 
> Yeah definitely. Looks amazing already and with more mass would look immense and natural too? Cvnt. Lol.


Yea total natty mate - wouldn't even know what aas was lol. He's 71kg this morning carbs going in tmro!


----------



## ah24

Looks v good! How long has his prep been in total?


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Looks v good! How long has his prep been in total?


I took over diet 15 weeks out and did what you did with Claire and built calories for a few weeks as he was on like 1,300 a day, bad timings etc. Only started dropping kcals and bringing him in from 8 weeks out.

Haven't needed more than 35mins sscv "fasted" cardio and kcals around/just under 2k which I don't think is too bad for someone as light as he is.


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> I took over diet 15 weeks out and did what you did with Claire and built calories for a few weeks as he was on like 1,300 a day, bad timings etc. Only started dropping kcals and bringing him in from 8 weeks out.
> 
> Haven't needed more than 35mins sscv "fasted" cardio and kcals around/just under 2k which I don't think is too bad for someone as light as he is.


Perfect! Good job


----------



## liam0810

He looks good mate and i bet its been a good learning curve for you as well getting someone to this kind of condition. You going to his show?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> He looks good mate and i bet its been a good learning curve for you as well getting someone to this kind of condition. You going to his show?


Yea it's been cool helping out, easier when someone will stick to a plan to the letter so haven't had any issues!

No mate don't think so unless we sneak off for a few hours.


----------



## Sharpy76

Great work to both you and him Will!

He looks in great condition.

Will you be helping off season too?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Great work to both you and him Will!
> 
> He looks in great condition.
> 
> Will you be helping off season too?


Sure am mate  and cheers!


----------



## Bad Alan

Deadlift day.....

Max effort floor deadlift - worked upto this over the last few weeks. Is a very shaky and slow rep but locked out and no hitch so I'm counting as gym PB. Yes it wouldn't pass in a PL meet but I'm taking it 

300kg x 1






Wide grip low pulley rows 3 sets 12,10,6 reps

Bb rows paused on pins 100,110kg x 14,11

Underhand lat pulldown 3 sets 12,8,8 reps with triple drop last set

Chest supported Tbar rows 40kg x 12,10,10 last set drop set

Great workout considering feeling shaky going in, new diet and faster digesting meals body seems to be burning through them very quickly. Will have a weigh in with Harold tomorrow probably as he said we will be playing around and kcals may go up because don't want too faster drop. I know 4k kcals is still high for diet but it's quite a drop from previous diet so will see.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Deadlift day.....
> 
> Max effort floor deadlift - worked upto this over the last few weeks. Is a very shaky and slow rep but locked out and no hitch so I'm counting as gym PB. Yes it wouldn't pass in a PL meet but I'm taking it
> 
> 300kg x 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide grip low pulley rows 3 sets 12,10,6 reps
> 
> Bb rows paused on pins 100,110kg x 14,11
> 
> Underhand lat pulldown 3 sets 12,8,8 reps with triple drop last set
> 
> Chest supported Tbar rows 40kg x 12,10,10 last set drop set
> 
> Great workout considering feeling shaky going in, new diet and faster digesting meals body seems to be burning through them very quickly. Will have a weigh in with Harold tomorrow probably as he said we will be playing around and kcals may go up because don't want too faster drop. I know 4k kcals is still high for diet but it's quite a drop from previous diet so will see.


Fvck!!! That looked hard, well done on the PB mate.

Think I put my back out just watching the vid lol!


----------



## Queenie

BOOM!! It's a rep!! Doesn't matter if it's slow, it's up, with no jiggling about like my 120kg lol.

Knew u could do it! Well done xx


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck!!! That looked hard, well done on the PB mate.
> 
> Think I put my back out just watching the vid lol!


Heads a mess after it lol  oh and don't mind big John (aka Thor) in the background making me look like a twiglet - he is 140kg+ lol


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Deadlift day.....
> 
> Max effort floor deadlift - worked upto this over the last few weeks. Is a very shaky and slow rep but locked out and no hitch so I'm counting as gym PB. Yes it wouldn't pass in a PL meet but I'm taking it
> 
> 300kg x 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide grip low pulley rows 3 sets 12,10,6 reps
> 
> Bb rows paused on pins 100,110kg x 14,11
> 
> Underhand lat pulldown 3 sets 12,8,8 reps with triple drop last set
> 
> Chest supported Tbar rows 40kg x 12,10,10 last set drop set
> 
> Great workout considering feeling shaky going in, new diet and faster digesting meals body seems to be burning through them very quickly. Will have a weigh in with Harold tomorrow probably as he said we will be playing around and kcals may go up because don't want too faster drop. I know 4k kcals is still high for diet but it's quite a drop from previous diet so will see.


Brilliant effort mate! Now a member of the 300kg club! Target for next offseason is 400kg


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Brilliant effort mate! Now a member of the 300kg club! Target for next offseason is 400kg


Cheers! Just about yea  **** that a smooth 300kg x 1 is my next target!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers! Just about yea  **** that a smooth 300kg x 1 is my next target!


I've got 14 weeks to try and repeat your 300. Will see how I get on.


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk mate! Awesome weight. Bet felt amazing after that. Triceps look good at beginning too. Big cvnt!


----------



## TELBOR

Great work big lad! Moved from A to B so it defo counts :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

AWSOME :thumb:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Good lift mate


----------



## RACK

You know the rule, if it goes up it counts 

Massive lift for ya mate!! Be good to see what H says to you tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> You know the rule, if it goes up it counts
> 
> Massive lift for ya mate!! Be good to see what H says to you tomorrow


Cheers John, I'm counting it as no hitching


----------



## Guest

Hell yeahhhhh! Massive Will! Well done!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Deadlift day.....
> 
> Max effort floor deadlift - worked upto this over the last few weeks. Is a very shaky and slow rep but locked out and no hitch so I'm counting as gym PB. Yes it wouldn't pass in a PL meet but I'm taking it
> 
> 300kg x 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide grip low pulley rows 3 sets 12,10,6 reps
> 
> Bb rows paused on pins 100,110kg x 14,11
> 
> Underhand lat pulldown 3 sets 12,8,8 reps with triple drop last set
> 
> Chest supported Tbar rows 40kg x 12,10,10 last set drop set
> 
> Great workout considering feeling shaky going in, new diet and faster digesting meals body seems to be burning through them very quickly. Will have a weigh in with Harold tomorrow probably as he said we will be playing around and kcals may go up because don't want too faster drop. I know 4k kcals is still high for diet but it's quite a drop from previous diet so will see.


Right I seriously need to start deadlifting now! Seriously fcking strong mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Hell yeahhhhh! Massive Will! Well done!


Cheers tony, was a real tough rep (although that's noticeable lol) would've liked smoother but grinded it up!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Smashin deadlift! awesome power


----------



## Bad Alan

bigchickenlover said:


> Smashin deadlift! awesome power


Cheers big man, nice to have you in


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders today;

Lateral raises 3 sets 15 reps then 2 triple drop sets first set failure around 10 reps

Machine presses 2 sets to failure 12,6 reps last set one rest pause

2 sec paused db presses 3 sets 30kg DBS x 12,9,7

One arm heavy laterals 2 sets 25kg x 8 reps plus partials after failure

Rear delt swings to full ROM 4 sets 20 then 10 reps

Enjoyed a more traditional set up with workout, this is the way I train when I set it up myself and still focus on progression. Delts painfully pumped - job done 










Rear delts were popping!

Weighed in at just over 110kg today, weight drop of around 1.5kg but mostly water drop at start of diet. Twice weekly weigh ins ATM during start of diet!


----------



## Suprakill4

****inell rear delt looks stuck on lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Joe tightened up abit more in the abs and side hamstrings, show day tmro!










Off to train arms back up north today with my little brother


----------



## Suprakill4

He is looking shredded!!!!!!!!!!

Where abouts ya training mate? I live just outside Sheffield now and struggling to find a decent gym to join so still at the old one 20 minutes away.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> He is looking shredded!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where abouts ya training mate? I live just outside Sheffield now and struggling to find a decent gym to join so still at the old one 20 minutes away.


Leodis gym mate, type it in as route planner and see how far it is from you - 107 easy street, Leeds

We are going about 5 if you fancy popping along  great gym if you're ever nearby anyway.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Leodis gym mate, type it in as route planner and see how far it is from you - 107 easy street, Leeds
> 
> We are going about 5 if you fancy popping along  great gym if you're ever nearby anyway.


Ah it's miles away lol. Must sort a session though with you and queenie (not that type of session.... Lol) and get @R0BLET too.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> He is looking shredded!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where abouts ya training mate? I live just outside Sheffield now and struggling to find a decent gym to join so still at the old one 20 minutes away.


I found this one when I was in Sheff. Not too bad..

https://www.facebook.com/MuscleMadnessGym


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> I found this one when I was in Sheff. Not too bad..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MuscleMadnessGym


Looks brilliant mate. And looks to be a lot who compete training there. Apart from a fair few commenting 'Sikh gym innit blad' it looks exactly what I'm after.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks brilliant mate. And looks to be a lot who compete training there. Apart from a fair few commenting 'Sikh gym innit blad' it looks exactly what I'm after.


Yea, that's what I look out for cos you know its going to be decent then. Think the opening hours are a bit poor. Opens at 0930 or something but apart from that.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah it's miles away lol. Must sort a session though with you and queenie (not that type of session.... Lol) and get @R0BLET too.


We could stop next time we go up to see mum as we go past you, just have to be if we go without kids so can't today.


----------



## biglbs

Fook me Will,awsome mate,i thought i did well rack pulling 310,but that is soooooo strong,awsome,reps sent!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Fook me Will,awsome mate,i thought i did well rack pulling 310,but that is soooooo strong,awsome,reps sent!


Cheers Tom  good milestone!


----------



## Bad Alan

Arm day;

Giant set of;

Rope pushdowns

Seated hammer curls 20kg DBS

Lying db extensions 15kg DBS

Palms up db curls 15kg DBS

15-12 reps per set and run through 4 times

Superset of;

Straight bar pushdowns

Overhead cable curls

15 reps per set and 3 sets

Trained back at my old gym and is not a patch on forest  was nice to train with my little brother although think he's got lazy in my absence as he was hanging lol. Crashed out for an hour when home so obviously did the trick.

Been for a quick shopping trip and coffee before having family round again later.

Weigh in this week Saturday mornings was 106.7kg. I will do this weigh in on an empty stomach AM Saturday mornings to keep track of consistent weight fluctuation under same circumstances (no clothes before food) aswell as weighing in at the gym for Harold's record.


----------



## Queenie

Think u should nap more often as u wake up really soppy lol xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Hammer flat press 2 working sets 60,75kg per side x 12,7 drop set last set

Inc db press 40kg x 12,12,10 reps plus partials

High incline strict flyes 17kg x 15,15,12 reps

Cable crossover superset incline paused hammer press 3 sets 15 then 6 reps

Good workout today and all food going down fine  hungry hippo though!


----------



## RowRow

I know you are the captain of consistency but do you ever have days you struggle to face your food?

Like just look at it and go eugh but battle it down anyway?


----------



## Sharpy76

RowRow said:


> I know you are the *captain of consistency* but do you ever have days you struggle to face your food?
> 
> Like just look at it and go eugh but battle it down anyway?


This made me lol!

But it's true, he's like a fvcking machine and just gets it done. I swear during prep last year, he never moaned about it once and just sucked it all up. I'm just a big pussy, must come with age:lol:


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> This made me lol!
> 
> But it's true, he's like a fvcking machine and just gets it done. I swear during prep last year, he never moaned about it once and just sucked it all up. I'm just a big pussy, must come with age:lol:


Thankfully I am yet to have a prep yet but that will be changing in 14 weeks time.

I think you will out moaned haha


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> I know you are the captain of consistency but do you ever have days you struggle to face your food?
> 
> Like just look at it and go eugh but battle it down anyway?


I have had loads of that the last few months. Had a lot of high fat meals so I guess the slower digestion was making me feel fuller for longer. Never really felt like eating tbh but always got it all down! Claire was good on an evening as when I really couldn't be ****d getting up and eating another plate of chicken and potatoes she made sure I did instead of just downing a shake to fit macros.

Not having that issue anymore as hungry all the time lol, and it's only werk2!


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> I have had loads of that the last few months. Had a lot of high fat meals so I guess the slower digestion was making me feel fuller for longer. Never really felt like eating tbh but always got it all down! Claire was good on an evening as when I really couldn't be ****d getting up and eating another plate of chicken and potatoes she made sure I did instead of just downing a shake to fit macros.
> 
> Not having that issue anymore as hungry all the time lol, and it's only werk2!


Good to know you are still human


----------



## Sharpy76

RowRow said:


> Thankfully I am yet to have a prep yet but that will be changing in 14 weeks time.
> 
> I think you will out moaned haha


You doing a comp then mate?

I was fine........until the last 2wks when it hit me all of a sudden. Even now in reverse diet phase I'm moaning to Will that I need fooooooood, think he's had enough of me now lol!


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> You doing a comp then mate?
> 
> I was fine........until the last 2wks when it hit me all of a sudden. Even now in reverse diet phase I'm moaning to Will that I need fooooooood, think he's had enough of me now lol!


Not a comp, not sure I'll ever have the confidence to do that.

But a 16 week diet to get as lean as I can really and get in the best shape of my life. To see where I'm at really.

Only faintly seen my abs twice and once was at 14 stone. Would like to try and get there but be closer to 16


----------



## Bad Alan

Took start of diet pics, 17 weeks out from this point;



















Lots of work but much better starting point than last year and heavier, finished product should be much improved this time around!

Legs later if quad is feeling upto it and chest will let me get under the bar to squat


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Took start of diet pics, 17 weeks out from this point;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of work but much better starting point than last year and heavier, finished product should be much improved this time around!
> 
> Legs later if quad is feeling upto it and chest will let me get under the bar to squat


Chest looks to have come on more this year mate and your back.... That's just silly!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking well mate. As I've said before chest has progressed loads! Is your diet starting now?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking well mate. As I've said before chest has progressed loads! Is your diet starting now?


Yea I'm pleased with progress as un-pumped here too.

Yea I started last week at 18 weeks out as Harold wanted to begin and start to get me into his way of setting things up. Helps him start to get a grasp of how my body is working too. More than happy to start even though means long time dieting - still on 4k kcals and 400+g carbs but I've dropped like 3kg already lol and starvingggg! 

Cheers for comments K


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Bb squats worked upto one triple drop set of 180,140,100kg x 12,10,12 reps

Leg press with 3-5sec negatives 6,7,8,9pl per side x 10

Hamstring curls 4 sets 8 reps with partials

Hack squats each rep paused 2 secs in bottom 3 sets 10 reps

Was really pleased with the bb squats as didn't even think would get bar on back to be able to squat. PB on 180 with 12 good reps - all three sets were hard with no rest between. Felt like could've finished after the drop set but worked hard on everything and really pushed.

Will hit calves with arms later in week, was dripping with sweat and ****edddd so left it after full legs. Extra ham work on back days with RDL too.

Diet easy street, no issues


----------



## Queenie

No 'no reps' from little miss form nazi  Well done big guy xx


----------



## Bad Alan

Comparison from prep start last year (105kg) to prep start this year (111kg) with an 8 month "offseason". Heavier, bigger overall and leaner than last start so looking forward to seeing the improvements made.










(Old on left now on right)


----------



## C.Hill

180kg squat for 12 is beast mate! Big difference in pics too, like you said a lot leaner at the start of this prep, can't wait to see the final result!

Captain consistency is deffo your new name lol


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> 180kg squat for 12 is beast mate! Big difference in pics too, like you said a lot leaner at the start of this prep, can't wait to see the final result!
> 
> Captain consistency is deffo your new name lol


Cheers mate  will be going for my fave squat drop set next week of 5,4,3,2 pl per side!

Did you miss the 300kg dead? 

Nice to see you back posting, I'm looking forward to this diet a lot tbf!

Oh and I do try lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I'm pleased with progress as un-pumped here too.
> 
> Yea I started last week at 18 weeks out as Harold wanted to begin and start to get me into his way of setting things up. Helps him start to get a grasp of how my body is working too. More than happy to start even though means long time dieting - still on 4k kcals and 400+g carbs but I've dropped like 3kg already lol and starvingggg!
> 
> Cheers for comments K


4 and a half months dieting. Fcuking hell mate lol. Be good for him to judge how ya body works though won't it like you say. Got high hopes mate, don't disappoint ya cvnt lol. You started practicing a routine? Your last one flowed well, and all poses were perfect you definitely know how to show off ya physique, sadly where most fail in bodybuilding IMO.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Comparison from prep start last year (105kg) to prep start this year (111kg) with an 8 month "offseason". Heavier, bigger overall and leaner than last start so looking forward to seeing the improvements made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Old on left now on right)


Massive difference. Lighting isn't the same however can clearly see how chest has developed. Also seemed to have a slight touch of gyno on the old pic but nothing at all on the new one? Was it just bodyfat or did you get gyno that you got rid of? I have a touch and it really p1sses me off.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> 4 and a half months dieting. Fcuking hell mate lol. Be good for him to judge how ya body works though won't it like you say. Got high hopes mate, don't disappoint ya cvnt lol. You started practicing a routine? Your last one flowed well, and all poses were perfect you definitely know how to show off ya physique, sadly where most fail in bodybuilding IMO.


I'll try not to  he's on hand all the time so sure I'll have no issues!

Not a lot but know a few transitions and a couple poses I want to put in. Got music sorted too but that's well under wraps  always say it's something you can nail so posing should always be good, no excuses for **** posing IMO!

I have a really fat chest that's all in the nipple area - from being very fat before it's just one of the first places it stores as when I'm leaner it isn't there at all. Annoying when gaining as it looks crap but around contest is non existent so all good.

I'm gutted I couldn't use the same light as the lighting in first pic makes anyone look good lol. My favourite mirror at my mums house!


----------



## Queenie

@Suprakill4 he won't even tell me what his music is!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> @Suprakill4 he won't even tell me what his music is!!


What?!?!?!? You might aswel call it a day with him eh. When it's true love you share EVERYTHING with each other....... Lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> What?!?!?!? You might aswel call it a day with him eh. When it's true love you share EVERYTHING with each other....... Lol.


Not true! I DO NOT share m&ms or ice cream


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Not true! I DO NOT share m&ms or ice cream


Well ya both selfish b4stards. Lol.


----------



## RACK

Massive difference mate!!

Really can't wait to see how H gets you peeled


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Massive difference mate!!
> 
> Really can't wait to see how H gets you peeled


Cheers john  me too!


----------



## grant hunter

Look great in the recent pic considering its still offseason. Big difference.

On a comical note look at your face in the first pic it's huge lol


----------



## Bad Alan

grant hunter said:


> Look great in the recent pic considering its still offseason. Big difference.
> 
> On a comical note look at your face in the first pic it's huge lol


Cheers mate and yea I know lol! Was a fat 105kg last time and in much better shape at 111kg this time around


----------



## grant hunter

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate and yea I know lol! Was a fat 105kg last time and in much better shape at 111kg this time around


Hats off to you mate as said about captain consistency......consistency pays off. What kind of weigh do you recon you could be show ready shredded??


----------



## liam0810

This prep is gonna be a lot easier than last year i think for you! A lot leaner, bigger and you know more about your body as well. Gonna enjoy seeing you change. Always on the end of the phone for you r kid x


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done on the deads the other day :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

grant hunter said:


> Hats off to you mate as said about captain consistency......consistency pays off. What kind of weigh do you recon you could be show ready shredded??


Hmm I really don't know! I was 84kg on stage last time but I realistically think from this start point I'll be around 94kg on stage. Seems a lot to gain in 8 months of pure muscle though! We will have to see


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> This prep is gonna be a lot easier than last year i think for you! A lot leaner, bigger and you know more about your body as well. Gonna enjoy seeing you change. Always on the end of the phone for you r kid x


Yea I think so mate, will be for you too as you've been down to stage condition before now too.

I'm looking forward to it and happy to be cracking on  no doubt I'll need that lol, we will be crying about pizza and chocolate down the phone together!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I think so mate, will be for you too as you've been down to stage condition before now too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it and happy to be cracking on  no doubt I'll need that lol, we will be crying about pizza and chocolate down the phone together!


yeah i'm hoping so mate. i'm looking forward to getting some of this chunk off me!

We will be crying whilst eating our sugar free jelly dreaming of burgers from Almost Famous!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day with @RXQueenie

Single arm bb rows worked upto 55kg x 8 drop 30kg x 5 drop 20kg x 6

Wide grip low pulley rows 3 sets 10,8,8 reps

Paused bb rows 107,117,127kg x 8

Underhand pulldowns 4 sets 10,8,6,15 reps

Tbar chest supp row 2pl x 10,10,8

Workout was good considering having an off day today, was good training with Claire to push me through it as was going to skip today and hit fri,sat,sun to get it done.

Diet easy and all going down fine, weigh in at the gym tomorrow looking forward to that! Will hit calves and arms too.


----------



## Queenie

Strawberry protein pancakes and strawberry syrup is AMAAAAAAZIN' - Thank u :wub:


----------



## flinty90

what premise is your diet set around mate just a balance of carbs fats protein ?? or low carbs ?? low fats ?


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> what premise is your diet set around mate just a balance of carbs fats protein ?? or low carbs ?? low fats ?


I always have dieted with more focus on carbs and low fats. Obviously it ends up low carbs AND fats in the end.

My "offseason" diet was a little different this year as I used high fats (upto 200g a day) and slower digesting meals and it worked really well.

After telling Harold past diets and him seeing current one though we have started out with a more familiar approach, which is also his preferred I believe. High carb and low fats, his timings are very different to what I have and would use though. Doesn't mean won't be following to the letter though


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders again with @RXQueenie

Db presses - 42kg x 9, 37kg x 8 drop 27kg x 6

Rear delt flyes - 3 triple drop sets 17,12,10kg

Standing one arm laterals - 3 sets 17kg x 10,10,8 with partials

Side laterals - 10kg x 15,12

Machine presses 3 sets 15,12,8 reps one rest pause last set

Meant to train arms today but bicep tendons sore from back yesterday. Good shoulder workout though  will hit arms tomorrow afternoon.

Plans all same for next week food wise, looking at starting prep cycle though hopefully!


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> I always have dieted with more focus on carbs and low fats. Obviously it ends up low carbs AND fats in the end.
> 
> My "offseason" diet was a little different this year as I used high fats (upto 200g a day) and slower digesting meals and it worked really well.
> 
> After telling Harold past diets and him seeing current one though we have started out with a more familiar approach, which is also his preferred I believe. High carb and low fats, his timings are very different to what I have and would use though. Doesn't mean won't be following to the letter though


I think high cArb or higher carb low fat is the best way to go, I know time carbs and high

Fats is effective but personally I know very few people who use it

Successfully In prep


----------



## Bad Alan

bail said:


> I think high cArb or higher carb low fat is the best way to go, I know time carbs and high
> 
> Fats is effective but personally I know very few people who use it
> 
> Successfully In prep


I've never dieted with high fat so couldn't comment but I know the above mentioned works well for me on past cuts and prep so agree mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

Triceps;

Strict pushdowns 3 sets 15,12,8 triple drop last set

Cgbp on smith - 5 sec negatives - 70,80,90kg x 15,12,8

Overhead rope extensions 3 sets 15,8,8 reps plus partials

Incline ez extensions 2 sets 55kg x 8,8 with forced reps

Meant to be biceps too but tendons are v sore still after back, nothin serious don't think but rested them. Will move onto my new split Monday - going to train push pull legs in a 3 on 1 off system with 2 different workouts for each session. Should mean no boredom of repeated sessions and easier profession and not repeating same lifts as often. I prefer the higher frequency this split allows as just don't believe hitting a body part once a week is as effective as 2-3 times for me personally.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry to butt in mate. Just wondered how your mate got on at the NPA show? I may have missed your post.


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry to butt in mate. Just wondered how your mate got on at the NPA show? I may have missed your post.


6th out of 11 mate in a very tough line up tbf. Happy with his condition for a first outing and did as much as we could with the muscle he had. Good offseason now that he's sticking with me for and hit same show next year. I like that he jumped in a tough show though and had a crack 










Show morning










Top6 he's very far right in pic


----------



## andyhuggins

That was a close call imo. I think he looked good.


----------



## andyhuggins

Do you do PT then mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> That was a close call imo. I think he looked good.


Yea I agree but don't like to say this or that as judges decision final. His condition was good and lower half was shredded, great hamstrings and back is a strong point.

I wouldnt have the top 6 in that order - winner was well deserved and no2 though for sure.

I do online for a few people yea


----------



## andyhuggins

I think you both did an epic job :thumb: I may well be in touch with you regarding show prep if that is ok?


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> I think you both did an epic job :thumb: I may well be in touch with you regarding show prep if that is ok?


Yea no worries - drop me a pm and we will see what we can do


----------



## andyhuggins

Bad Alan said:


> Yea no worries - drop me a pm and we will see what we can do


Thanks mate. Will do


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day 1;

Cable crossover 4 sets 15,12,8,10 reps

Low incline db press 37,42,42kg x 10,6,4

High incline strict flyes 22kg x 10,9

Partial side raises 27kg x 25,20,20

Smith press to nose 70,90,80kg x 12,4,6

Rope pushdowns 3 x 15

Good session on new split today, gear plans in for starting next week which is great! Get some growing done at start of prep  pull or legs tmro undecided!

Food all good, hungry in evenings but nothing can't manage by any means!


----------



## Queenie

Legs tomorrow.... decided  xx


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day - POWER focus

Back squats worked upto 220kg x 5 then 170kg x 8

Hack squats paused each rep in bottom 4 sets 8 upto 2.25pl per side

GHR 3 x 8

Calves seated 6 reps ss/ calves standing 10-20 reps with partials - 3 sets

Really enjoyed this and squats felt strong and all really good controlled reps. Both the hacks and GHR have knackered me - so tough!

New split is as follows;

Push - volume/iso focus

Legs - power/compounds

Pull - volume/iso focus

Push - power/compounds

Legs - volume/iso focus

Pull - power/compounds

Will work through them hopefully on a 3 day on 1 day off schedule so frequency is higher, but will throw on additional rest days if needed. Volume will start out low and gradually be ramped with intensity before being brought back down before show.

Thoughts on training @ah24?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day - POWER focus
> 
> Back squats worked upto 220kg x 5 then 170kg x 8
> 
> Hack squats paused each rep in bottom 4 sets 8 upto 2.25pl per side
> 
> GHR 3 x 8
> 
> Calves seated 6 reps ss/ calves standing 10-20 reps with partials - 3 sets
> 
> Really enjoyed this and squats felt strong and all really good controlled reps. Both the hacks and GHR have knackered me - so tough!
> 
> New split is as follows;
> 
> Push - volume/iso focus
> 
> Legs - power/compounds
> 
> Pull - volume/iso focus
> 
> Push - power/compounds
> 
> Legs - volume/iso focus
> 
> Pull - power/compounds
> 
> Will work through them hopefully on a 3 day on 1 day off schedule so frequency is higher, but will throw on additional rest days if needed. Volume will start out low and gradually be ramped with intensity before being brought back down before show.
> 
> Thoughts on training @ah24?


Am I being thick hut what are GHR's?


----------



## Mingster

liam0810 said:


> Am I being thick hut what are GHR's?


I love GHR's


----------



## liam0810

Mingster said:


> I love GHR's


You seem the type to like GHD's


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Am I being thick hut what are GHR's?


Yes, but nothing new there 

Glute ham raises - I do them in the lat pulldown with a broom handle mate. Killer hamstring move feels like constant cramp lol!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yes, but nothing new there
> 
> Glute ham raises - I do them in the lat pulldown with a broom handle mate. Killer hamstring move feels like constant cramp lol!


Haha true that!

Might give them a go!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha true that!
> 
> Might give them a go!


I'll video them next session to show you how I do'em


----------



## ah24

I like the look of that! Did you come up with it or H? May trial that set up with some clients - looks good!


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> I like the look of that! Did you come up with it or H? May trial that set up with some clients - looks good!


No I just wanted to use push/pull/legs with higher frequency. It came about tbh with your training for Claire and the power and hypertrophy days on her upper lower split before, just applied that to PPL 

H has said train however I want apart from the last two weeks which he will do coming in to comp. He wanted me to keep my usual training principles which is heavier sets personally and the intensity techs used.


----------



## ah24

Never even thought to use an undulating split with PPL.. Makes really good sense though lol - def going to put something similar together!


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Never even thought to use an undulating split with PPL.. Makes really good sense though lol - def going to put something similar together!


Do let me know your observations  I'm just having a hard time with volume and some excercise choices!

I do think higher frequency works better for me than standard bb split 1 x body part per week.


----------



## RACK

I tried GHR off the lat pulldown......... faceplanted hahaha


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> I tried GHR off the lat pulldown......... faceplanted hahaha


Lmao......typical you!

I use a broom handle held out infront mate and lower slowly with its assistance, then squeeze up using it to "spot" myself through the reps. You can use that or a Swiss ball. Both work well


----------



## RACK

Shall be giving that a go mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull - ISO lats focus

Chin ups 4 x failure 11,7,5,4

Hammer rows pause at contraction 3 sets 70,80,80kg x 10,10,8

Pulldowns neutral grip to top of head 3 sets 12,14,14pl x 15,10,9

Db shrugs 4 x 20 with pause at contractions

Cable preacher curls 4 x 10-15 short rests

Enjoyed workout again - traps in bits with a lot of TUT. Heavy push tomorrow eighth should be good!


----------



## Bad Alan

Push - strength focus

Incline bb press - 120kg x 5, 95kg x 10

Paused db press - 32kg x 8,8,8,6

Cgbp - 80,90,100kg x 12,8,4

Rear delt swings 4 x 35

Weights set to beat next week  legs again tomorrow if they're up to it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Lower - hamstring focus

Hamstring curls 4 sets 15,12,10,8 with partials last set

Romanian deads worked upto 160kg x 6

Hack squats 2pl per side x 20,15,12

GHR 3 x 10

Calves standing 5 sets 20 reps with short rests

Enjoyed the hamstring focus, can never be too big IMO  prep cycle starts Monday and weigh in tomorrow AM (tonight at the gym too)


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today at Crayfords with @Sharpy76 and @RXQueenie

Underhand bent rows;

100kg x 15

140kg x 11

150kg x 8

Low hammer rows 55,65,75kg per side x 10,8,7 + forced

Hammer narrow pulldowns 20,40,55,30kg per side x 20,15,10,25

Db rows triple drop set 65,50,40kg x 11,8,6

Chest supp Tbar rows 40kg x 15,12

Smith shrugs 2pl per side x 15,12,9 with pause at contraction and short rests

DONE 

Really enjoyed workout and good to go through some training thoughts with the big man. SO SO impressed with how lee looks he's so consistent and working hard. Pics never do him justice, before we started he was still vascular as **** and full as a house now. Legs are really coming along  with 6 months work he's going to be turning every head he walks past.

New cycle to start Monday as all gear is in! Gojng to be;

Test enan, test prop, eq and npp (won't lost doses or ratios etc as not my cycle ideas)

This will be run for 7 weeks before switching compounds for final phase. No changes to diet so still over 450g carbs and 4k kcals - no cardio added either.

Weigh in this week was another 1.2kg off so still leaning up nicely.

Time to recomp, get strong and gain some muscle still!


----------



## Queenie




----------



## Sharpy76

I was ruined, a complete and utter sweaty mess lol.

@Bad Alan on the other hand, couldn't quite see what all the fuss was about, strong cvnt makes me sick:lol:

Seriously though, great workout and Will was such a huge help just making slight adjustments here and there that made the world a difference. Fvcking tren, never sweated so much in me life, love it though!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest;

High incline flyes 22,27,27kg x 12,12,10 - straight arms, very strict

Low inc db press 37,37,27kg x 8,8,11 - constant tension, 30X0 tempo

Hammer paused press 1.5pl per side x 6,6, 1pl per side x 11

Cable crossover 4 sets

Enjoyed the more traditional workout, standard volume for me and whilst gear kicks in will leave it at this. Then will ramp intensity, then volume before backing it down for comp. After speaking to Harold he wants me to stick to more "holistic" training methods and stuff I've done before so all change!


----------



## Queenie

aaand... u got to witness the infamous marillier pinch test  x


----------



## RACK

Looks like the first couple of weeks are going really well mate


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:
 

> Looks like the first couple of weeks are going really well mate


It's 4th week don't be selling me short  but yea all good in the hood!

You still cracking on just fine? Everutjing out your system now and feeling good?


----------



## RACK

hahaha good job you know what I meant

Yes mate, all going well. Should be better by this weekend, I'll drop you a pic and a whatsapp in a few days


----------



## Bad Alan

Legssssssss

Bb squats - worked upto 230kg x 4

Paused (3 count) hack squats - 2,2.5,3pl per side x 10,10,8 then 2pl per side x 15 constant tension style

Leg press constant tension - 4pl per side x 20,20,20,20 (few rest paused in there)

Was meant to be a back off set on squats tonight at 25% drop BUT strain in quad on top set so backed it down. Felt it pull on rep one but carried on anyway! Really tender and hurts to tense, was going to stop after the set of squats but just couldn't let myself  had a great workout and really trashed legs, hobbled home falling or tripping every few steps lol. Will have to wait and see how quad is tomorrow!


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms;

Rope extensions 4 sets 15

Seated alt incline db curl 3 sets 9 (3 reps, switch arms, 3 reps, repeat)

Inc EZ extension 50,60,60kg x 10,8,8

Seated EZ curl 50,60,50kg x 10,8,8

One arm cable ext 3 sets 12 no rest apart from to do other arm

Cable preacher curl 4 sets 15

Realllllly good workout today, arms totally ****ed  diet still a breeze!


----------



## sean 162

Some impressive numbers as of late will! Motivating! Dude are your. Incline ez extensions basically incline skulls? . And how high do u have bench for (high) incline chest work?


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Some impressive numbers as of late will! Motivating! Dude are your. Incline ez extensions basically incline skulls? . And how high do u have bench for (high) incline chest work?


Yea they are skulls mate - done around 30 degree incline.

High incline flyes (chest work) is at above 45 degree incline - around 60 degrees the other day.

Big lift numbers are ok, time to shift the db work up now!


----------



## sean 162

Speedy responce will wont bother u with emails . Thanks for clearing that up will do it your way i have 2 k of chicken to prep tonight . Erm btw. Arm routine! Didnt look like much on paper but MAHOOOSIVE PUMP! :thumb: first time ive done arms in under an hour !


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Speedy responce will wont bother u with emails . Thanks for clearing that up will do it your way i have 2 k of chicken to prep tonight . Erm btw. Arm routine! Didnt look like much on paper but MAHOOOSIVE PUMP! :thumb: first time ive done arms in under an hour !


Mate quick emails like that are fine whenever, anything in depth just fire it over with weekly update  no issue whatsoever as it's just from phone!

Hahah EVERYONE I give an arm routine to says that  haven't had a complaint about them yet! They use strength curve of muscle and train through fully shortened > lengthened ROM over the workout, not necessarily in every move but full ROM gets hit by end. Pleased you liked it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Rear delt flyes 3 x 20,20,15 x 15kg

Smith press to nose - 90kg x 7,5 then 60kg x 9 with 5sec negatives

Paused db press (2count) 30kg x 7,6 then 20kg x 11 with 5sec negatives

Side laterals - 3 x 12,10,8 x 15kg then 10kg x 12 strict with hold at contraction

Rear delt cable single arm flye - 1pl x 15,15

Calves seated ss/ standing 3 sets

Spent  tough workout and enjoyed it! Rest day tomorrow but really don't want one lol, needed though as was feeling run down and tired today. Not sleeping great so hopefully with some rest will be raring to go for back at the weekend.

Weigh in at the gym tomorrow and check if we need any changes!


----------



## RACK

Hahahaha


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Hahahaha


Lmao! Ffs John I love that, made me want to train back today now and do 6 days a week 

I know I shouldn't, my sleep has been soooo bad recently. Can't remember the last time I slept through and wasn't staring at the ceiling for a good few hours. Recovery isn't great ATM, most body parts sore even though not pushing volume or intensity limits, couple of mouth ulcers, few spots break out. When gear kicks in this shouldn't be a problem though and recovery should pick up a lot.

Need to just sort the sleep out


----------



## bigchickenlover

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao! Ffs John I love that, made me want to train back today now and do 6 days a week
> 
> I know I shouldn't, my sleep has been soooo bad recently. Can't remember the last time I slept through and wasn't staring at the ceiling for a good few hours. Recovery isn't great ATM, most body parts sore even though not pushing volume or intensity limits, couple of mouth ulcers, few spots break out. When gear kicks in this shouldn't be a problem though and recovery should pick up a lot.
> 
> Need to just sort the sleep out


I get terrible backnee when not on cycle it really gets me down, the lumps on my back and the pain of sitting on one or two is depressing. The worst is when im ready to go out with the mrs and one pops in the shower so I have to sit and wait for the blood to stop pooring before I can put my top on..

Recovery is slow and boring also injury's seem to niggle constantly.. I see why people stay on aas


----------



## Bad Alan

bigchickenlover said:


> I get terrible backnee when not on cycle it really gets me down, the lumps on my back and the pain of sitting on one or two is depressing. The worst is when im ready to go out with the mrs and one pops in the shower so I have to sit and wait for the blood to stop pooring before I can put my top on..
> 
> Recovery is slow and boring also injury's seem to niggle constantly.. I see why people stay on aas


I know a lot of people who get the problem, not nice to deal with and usually when I get small outbreaks too. Granted nothing like described above.

Agreed with recovery! Starting back with low volume and it's still not great lol, should be ok in a week or so


----------



## Queenie

Nytol/Tramadol tonight babe!! xxx


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Nytol/Tramadol tonight babe!! xxx


PMSL

Who's on the Tramadol?!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Who's on the Tramadol?!


Me of course  good cocktail for a decent nights sleep lol.


----------



## RACK

I've got about 100 to take to ibiza with me haha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I've got about 100 to take to ibiza with me haha


I have **** loads of diazepam for holidays or after hard nights!

Also I'm very jealous of you going Ibiza!


----------



## RACK

Oh you should see some of the terrible Romeo&Revenge tops I've got for over there haha Will defo get noticed


----------



## Bad Alan

Weigh in this am; 103.2kg so down just under 2lbs this week. 4 weeks down 14 to go 

Back later today!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Me of course  good cocktail for a decent nights sleep lol.


Lol. Got hundreds of the buggers here and I hate em


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Weigh in this am; 103.2kg so down just under 2lbs this week. 4 weeks down 14 to go
> 
> Back later today!


At this rate, we'll be meeting in the middle by next week


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Db rows - 42,62kg x 10 then triple drop of 62,47,35kg x 11,7,9

Paused bb rows in rack - 100kg x 10,7 then 80kg x 9 with hold at contraction each rep

Wide pulldowns 4 sets 15,12,10,15

Low pulley rows 3 sets 8 with triple drop last set

Had a training partner today, collared the PT who works out of our gym as heard him say he was training back. Bet he wished he didn't! He was hanging after db rows, both really trashed it today and sweat flying everywhere. Was great! He kept up well weights wise, it's funny how you can make people try weights they never would and what they're capable of. Planned legs with him on Tuesday, I laughed to myself as know I can murder him on them  heavy squat drop sets will be on the cards!

Rest again tomorrow boooooooo!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest;

High incline flyes 27kg x 12,12,9 - straight arms v strict

Low incline db 37,37,27kg x 8,8,12

Hammer pause press 2 x 6, 1 x 12

Cable crossover 4 x 15,12,10,15

Solid workout again and enjoyed it, will add volume next week as gear starts to build up! Leg day tomorrow ;D


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Chest;
> 
> High incline flyes 27kg x 12,12,9 - straight arms v strict
> 
> Low incline db 37,37,27kg x 8,8,12
> 
> Hammer pause press 2 x 6, 1 x 12
> 
> Cable crossover 4 x 15,12,10,15
> 
> Solid workout again and enjoyed it, will add volume next week as gear starts to build up! Leg day tomorrow ;D


What's hammer pause press will?


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> What's hammer pause press will?


Sorry it's a hammer strength machine - each rep paused 2count at bottom before pressing.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Sorry it's a hammer strength machine - each rep paused 2count at bottom before pressing.


OK mate can understand that.


----------



## sean 162

OUCH! Doms! . You ledge !


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Bb squats worked upto 190kg x 8,6

Paused hack squats worked upto 3pl per side x 8 then 2pl per side x 24 constant tension no breaks

Leg press 4 sets 20-15 reps x 4pl per side

Lying ham curl 3 sets 13-7 reps

Had the PT Adam from the gym with me again today - for a little while. He strained his quad a few sets in and had to sit on the sidelines, still stayed to push me through which was nice. Backed squats down abit today as both are strained and feel on the verge of injury. Great workout and totally ****ed from it, sofa time and staying as horizontal as possible for the rest of te evening


----------



## sxbarnes

Sofa time = good leg day


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Sofa time = good leg day


Telling me!


----------



## RowRow

Bet those Hacks hurt!


----------



## DiggyV

Bad Alan said:


> Sorry it's a hammer strength machine - each rep paused 2count at bottom before pressing.


is that the 15-20 degree incline iso one Will that comes together at the top of the movement - they have another that is close to 45 but too much delts for my liking), as that one is a killer with an extra squeeze at the top


----------



## Bad Alan

DiggyV said:


> is that the 15-20 degree incline iso one Will that comes together at the top of the movement - they have another that is close to 45 but too much delts for my liking), as that one is a killer with an extra squeeze at the top


Yea, it's not the high inclined one I don't like that either!

How are you? Training going good still?


----------



## sean 162

Immense squat numbers there will.

Legs surely most improved part this off season?


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Yea, it's not the high inclined one I don't like that either!
> 
> How are you? Training going good still?


Agree that is one evil machine, feels more like a front delt machine.


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Immense squat numbers there will.
> 
> Legs surely most improved part this off season?


Hmmm I think so! Pleased with chest improvements too, but overall just need more size everywhere. Know it takes years though so im happy just making constant improvements.


----------



## DiggyV

Bad Alan said:


> Yea, it's not the high inclined one I don't like that either!
> 
> How are you? Training going good still?


Yes mate - overall LBM creeping up while BF% is dropping so I guess all good :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

DiggyV said:


> Yes mate - overall LBM creeping up while BF% is dropping so I guess all good :lol:


Ideal!


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Rope extensions 4 x 20-15

Palms up db curls alternating 3 reps before switching arms 15,17,17kg x 12,9,9

Incline ez skull crushers 3 x 60kg x 10,8,7

Seated ez bar curls 3 x 60kg x 8,8,6

Incline L extensions 3 x 15kg x 8,8,7

Rope hammer curls 4 x 15-10

Good workout and great pump, progressed on the two main exercises well so pleased with that. Diet all going smoothly, seeing H for a review tomorrow to see about changes if any need making!

Shoulders tomorrow and hopefully will have Adam along for the ride again.


----------



## Adz

Good numbers there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Adz The Rat said:


> Good numbers there mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, nice to have you in!


----------



## RowRow

Presume an L extension is where the dumbbell comes across the face with the elbow pointing outwards?


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Presume an L extension is where the dumbbell comes across the face with the elbow pointing outwards?


Yes mate, prefer them to straight overhead as not quite as taxing on elbows but can still get a full stretch on triceps.


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Rear delt flies 4 sets 20,15,10,15 reps

Machine presses worked upto stack x 5 then double drop set

Paused db presses 3 count at bottom 30kg x 7,6 then 22kg x 12

Side laterals 3 sets 12-8 with 15kg triple drop last set then 1 x 15 straight arms v strict

High cable rear delt pull 3 sets 20-15 with forced reps last 2 sets

Really good workout and pushed well with Adam, happy with how things are going. Bodyweight is stable as had quick check in with H today, alls well and sticking with the same set up till Tuesday when will review and look to switch some things up!


----------



## Bad Alan

So weigh in is 103.4kg which is +0.2kg on last week - think the AAS starting to peak and high food is the reason. Not worried at all and reviewing Tuesday as said previously 

Back later on with @RXQueenie - her last session of the week, had a really tough week but has done so so well especially with tolerating me pushing her workouts! Very pleased with her effort and great changes this week.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Single arm bb rows - 52kg x 10 then triple drop set of 60,45,30kg x 10,7,6

Underhand pulldowns 3 x 12,10,8

Low pulley overhand rows 4,5,6pl x 10,8,5 with partials after failing

Paused bb rows 110kg x 10,9,7

Wide pulldowns 3 x 10-15 plus partials each set

Great workout with the Mrs and moved through at a good pace, enjoyed the single arm bb rows first up! Sweaty mess so mission accomplished


----------



## Queenie

Yes u had a good helper on drop sets today 

Thank u xx


----------



## sean 162

Bad Alan said:


> So weigh in is 103.4kg which is +0.2kg on last week - think the AAS starting to peak and high food is the reason. Not worried at all and reviewing Tuesday as said previously
> 
> Back later on with @RXQueenie - her last session of the week, had a really tough week but has done so so well especially with tolerating me pushing her workouts! Very pleased with her effort and great changes this week.


BEAST! Full 11 kg more muscle than me!


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> BEAST! Full 11 kg more muscle than me!


Haha not quite! I'm just heavy boned lol and not as lean


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice back session mate.


----------



## sean 162

Bad Alan said:


> Haha not quite! I'm just heavy boned lol and not as lean


Cough cough BS. Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Gym was packed tonight so had to improvise, didn't do one move id planned to in any order lol. Still hit chest good and will be sore tomorrow, nothing can do about it just frustrating. Was as follows;

Machine presses all paused at bottom of rep - worked upto 2.5pl per side x 9,5 then drop on second set, 1.25pl per side x 2 x 12

Smith incline presses - 90kg x 7,5 then drop on second set

High incline flies 3 x 12 x 22kg DBS - all super strict with straight arms

Pec deck arms straight out to sides, contraction held at top of each rep 4 x 20-10 reps with 10 partials last set

Volume upped a little and added odd drop sets in now. Wanted to super the last excercise and did with dips for one set before lost the dip station to other people lol. Got something positive out of the workout and hit chest hard so all in all not going to sulk


----------



## Dagman72

Why did you not switch to a different body part.

You know its world international regional chest day over the planet earth!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Why did you not switch to a different body part.
> 
> You know its world international regional chest day over the planet earth!!!


I totally should of done lol, but it was that or legs! Got legs tomorrow now so will be fine for getting on equipment. Will be changing training days so don't have this problem anymore though!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day;
> 
> Gym was packed tonight so had to improvise, didn't do one move id planned to in any order lol. Still hit chest good and will be sore tomorrow, nothing can do about it just frustrating. Was as follows;
> 
> Machine presses all paused at bottom of rep - worked upto 2.5pl per side x 9,5 then drop on second set, 1.25pl per side x 2 x 12
> 
> Smith incline presses - 90kg x 7,5 then drop on second set
> 
> High incline flies 3 x 12 x 22kg DBS - all super strict with straight arms
> 
> Pec deck arms straight out to sides, contraction held at top of each rep 4 x 20-10 reps with 10 partials last set
> 
> Volume upped a little and added odd drop sets in now. Wanted to super the last excercise and did with dips for one set before lost the dip station to other people lol. Got something positive out of the workout and hit chest hard so all in all not going to sulk


That was a nice warm up,but what was the workout mate?


----------



## Dagman72

Changed my leg day due to that. Got ****ed of when all day your thinking got to hit that rep or weight tonight on squats then you turn up and some ****er is on the squat rack. So do legs now on a friday or saturday as the bicep boys are pumping up their guns those days!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Leg extensions 2 x 20 to warm knees up

Back squats worked upto 190kg x 9,7

Leg press paused 3 count each rep 260,300,340kg x 10,10,7 then drop last set to 260kg x 14 constant tension

Hamstring curls 4 sets 15-6 reps with partials each set

Hack squats - all reps ATG and no lockout - 2pl per side x 20,12

Really please with back squats depth today, made sure nailed them and felt solid despite my niggles and achy knees. Leg press was great and really nailed quads with the pause under tension, is a really tough leg press this one too so felt bloody heavy. Usually rep out 550kg on standard one.

Hack squats totally finished me off and took anything left my legs had with the full ROM. Pleased with session  legs will be moved to Mondays now though and chest Tuesdays to make sure can do sessions as planned.


----------



## Queenie

flipping horrible leg press! agreed  well done on session x


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun fun!

V bar pushdowns 4 sets 20-12

Palms up db curls alternating e3rd rep 4 sets 9

Incline skull crushers 3 sets 60kg x 10,10,7 drop set last set

Seated ez bar curls 3 sets 60kg x 10,8,5 drop set last set

L extensions 4 sets 12-8 reps

Rope hammer curls 4 sets 15-10 reps

Great workout! Pump and strength both really good, volume upped by a couple of sets and added drop sets.

Weigh in today - cardio added at 4 x per week AM fasted on training days for 30mins (not legs) plus diet changes still tbc  will be on the excercise bike from tmro morn!


----------



## Queenie

Yes now u do cardio!! Ive done ENOUGH!! lol x


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Weigh in today - cardio added at 4 x per week AM fasted on training days for 30mins (not legs) plus diet changes still tbc  will be on the excercise bike from tmro morn!


Welcome to the club haha. Necessary evil!


----------



## Bad Alan

Delts;

Rear delt flyes 4 x 20-10

Smith press to nose 2 x 90kg x 8,6 drop set on 6, then 1 x 60kg x 8

Db presses 3 count at bottom 2 x 32kg x 7,5 then 22kg x 9

Lateral raises 3 x 17kg x 15,12,10 triple drop on last set then 1 x 12kg x 15 v strict form

High cable rear delt flye 2 x 15 reps

30mins AM fasted cardio

Good workout and up in reps on a couple of moves  cardio was easy first thing this morning don't mind the short sessions!


----------



## Sambuca

30 minutes short? Like eternity lol


----------



## sean 162

Beast mode on them laterals buddy!


----------



## Bad Alan

Changes this week;

Macros 390pro, 325carb, 65fats

Cardio 4 x 30min sessions

12 weeks out on Saturday time to get a new journal up for the cut I think!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Barbell rows - 140,160kg x 8,6 drop set on heaviest set, then 120kg x 12

Low pulley rows 3 x 8 with drop set last set

Wide pulldowns to forehead 4 x 12,10,8,20

Db rows 1 x 12 then triple drop set of 47,35,25kg x 9,7,9

Enjoyed today and hit some decent weights for me, few niggling injuries starting to really creep in; right shoulder and forearm is painful during workouts now and only just not affecting performance, hips are fried and really sore still from Tuesday, lower back is tweaked as felt something go in my neck the other day and pain referred here, left upper outer quad is worst of all and strained nicely  hence backed down squats but can still train!

All can be worked through just need to start training smarter to avoid performance being affected! Hasn't hurt workouts yet apart from not being able to squat at max effort.

Looking forward to changes next week as sure going to push on nicely now, saw Harold today in the gym and he's happy enough after a good chat. Training all done for the week as a very busy and fun weekend ahead


----------



## sxbarnes

Good work will. I'm sure you are clever enough to get around those niggles


----------



## Queenie

Two days of rest (from the gym) babe! We'll work around those injuries  Game face ON!! xxxx


----------



## Dagman72

Need to ease of a bit and maybe have a week break. Training through injuries just makes them worse even if you try and work round them. I know a week of maybe not the easy thing to do but will go quick. Just look after yourself and listern to your body.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Need to ease of a bit and maybe have a week break. Training through injuries just makes them worse even if you try and work round them. I know a week of maybe not the easy thing to do but will go quick. Just look after yourself and listern to your body.


Training around them usually helps alleviate the pain so it's manageable as taking a week off training 12 weeks out of show just ain't happening  I've backed down a couple of excercises rep ranges to ease joint and tendon stress and will keep switching excercises that are too painful or agitated by certain movements out.


----------



## Bad Alan

Update on Joe - 5 weeks post show and managing reverse diet well. Still mega lean and 3kg up in bodyweight. Important not to go too quick I think as a natural as realistically not going to be piling muscle on like a gear user in the rebound;


----------



## Dazarms

in for this ride like bud!

Will has helped me massively over what's been a sh*t past few months for me

what with a leg injury and then loss in the family

both these kept me from hitting gym 100% over past months.

I've Been following Will's diet advice and plan/training and the guy def knows his stuff!

Wise head on his young shoulders and id recommend him to anyone needing a good coach

Will be posting up my new journal following will's plan this week


----------



## Bad Alan

Great day today in Bedford for Claire's first show. She's done ****ing amazingly well and held her nerves together all day, looked stunning and so proud of her dedication throughout the last 23 weeks. Hasn't faltered during some very restricted and difficult weeks and it's paid off totally.

Proud would be an understatement.

Now for her to enjoy some food and get back to training with some fuel 





































Love ya gorgeous @RXQueenie !


----------



## Queenie

Mmmm how attractive... stuffing my face lol. best pics ever and im so glad u were there with me xxx


----------



## sean 162

Not gna lie mate.! YOU LOOKED LIKE ONE SMUG GIT NEXT TO CLAIRE YESTERDAY!

Fair play to the pair of you and especially @RXQueenie.

Great to meet the pair of you and glad you had a good day. An eye opener for me and got that motivational fire burning like crazy . Infact i lost out of 2 hours kip last night putting together a posing routine in my head lol .


----------



## Queenie

sean 162 said:


> Not gna lie mate.! YOU LOOKED LIKE ONE AMUG GIT NEXT TO CLAIRE YESTERDAY!
> 
> Fair play to the pair of you and especially @RXQueenie.
> 
> Great to meet the pair of you and glad you had a good day. An eye opener for me and got that motivational fire burning like crazy . Infact i lost out of 2 hours kip last night putting together a posing routine in my head lol .


This made me lol. He was the perfect gent all day until we got home 

Good to meet u too. I always find shows inspiring and it's great that you're planning your routine already! NAIL IT. See u soon and good work so far


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea, good to meet you two. Probably should of introduced myself but there seemed to be more prep talk and nerves flying around. Very laid back will


----------



## Queenie

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, good to meet you two. Probably should of introduced myself but there seemed to be more prep talk and nerves flying around. Very laid back will


Haha! We thought it was u but wasn't sure. He's like that all the time, literally unflappable! It's annoying as I'm the opposite. Absolutely NO idea how I kept it together yesterday.


----------



## sxbarnes

RXQueenie said:


> Haha! We thought it was u but wasn't sure. He's like that all the time, literally unflappable! It's annoying as I'm the opposite. Absolutely NO idea how I kept it together yesterday.


Yea you were up against a lot of young lovelies there. Speaking as a man! Fair play to getting up there.

Sean is very focused Hes gonna do well


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Not gna lie mate.! YOU LOOKED LIKE ONE AMUG GIT NEXT TO CLAIRE YESTERDAY!
> 
> Fair play to the pair of you and especially @RXQueenie.
> 
> Great to meet the pair of you and glad you had a good day. An eye opener for me and got that motivational fire burning like crazy . Infact i lost out of 2 hours kip last night putting together a posing routine in my head lol .


Lmao cheers Sean, she is a stunner  glad you did come over and great to meet you. Focus is spot on and yday was probably v good for you, did you see the condition of most beginners? You're going to blow it out the water  and you've got balance/proportion too.

I always start thinking through routines early as it's something you can nail, just keep practicing and it'll show on the day.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Inc db presses 47,55kg x 8,5 drop set heaviest set then 37kg x 8

Strict straight arm flyes 20kg x 12,12,8 + power flyes to get 12 last set

Hammer press paused each rep 1.5pl per side x 8,7 drop set second set then 1pl x 12 with 3 count pause each rep

Cable crossover 4 x 20-8

Dips 2 x failure with 5 sec negatives and big stretch at bottom

Really good workout and enjoyed the order, will be sore tomorrow I think! Weighed in today and down 0.5kg since Thursday, seeing H Friday for first strip down and "pinch test" lol


----------



## Queenie

So funny about the pinch test lol. Excited for u xxx


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> So funny about the pinch test lol. Excited for u xxx


Oooooooeeeerrrrrr....pinch test hey? May be worth a trip to forest to see the look on your face as you come out of the changing room.....snicker, snicker......... 

Runs........whoooooooosssshhhhhh...........

I know, I know, like I can talk right! Lolol.....I have very small toes and that's all I'm sayin'..... :tongue:


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day!

Bb squats 200kg x 8 then 160kg x 14

Leg press paused reps 260,300,340,380kg x 8 drop set last set

Hack squats ATG 35kg per side x 16,12,10 constant tension

Prone leg curls 3 x 12-6 with partials

Had a really great pain free workout today with my cheerleader present  also had a training partner who I do training/diet for come along. KILLED HIM he had to run outside during the leg press to throw up, intensity was high and pushed him to his limit. He didn't finish all sets he was so ****ed but he pushed really well as I didn't let up with rest periods and kept things moving to kill him off. Hit a big PB on back squats from the last time we trained so he's come a long way!

Squats were abit more in the groove for me today and quads ok so hopefully be able to push some nice PBS next few weeks


----------



## sean 162

BEAST!

Need to up my squat game u animal!


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice work will. That's wot training partners are for.... listening Sean??


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Nice work will. That's wot training partners are for.... listening Sean??


Yep it is mate! Nothing better than trying to push someone else past their limits - makes you surpass yours in the process


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Yep it is mate! Nothing better than trying to push someone else past their limits - makes you surpass yours in the process


I have been surpassed


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> I have been surpassed


Time to get working hard to catch back up  just keep pushing him hard and shouting at him lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Time to get working hard to catch back up  just keep pushing him hard and shouting at him lol.


Yea. Not had a training partner for a while so I'm not as mouthy as I used to be!  will do my best mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Rope pushdowns 4 x 20

Db curls palms up alt e3 reps 4 x 9 per arm upto 20kg DBS

Incl ez skull crushers 3 sets worked upto 65kg x 10,8 reps drop set heaviest set

Ez bar curls 3 sets worked upto 50kg x 12,8 drop set heaviest set

L extensions 4 sets alternating arms

Rope hammer curls 4 sets 15-8 reps

Tendons and joints abit sore today - feeling abit run down probably from legs yday! Great workout and pump though with good PBS on the main middle moves.


----------



## C.Hill

Nice mate, no lie I witnessed someone incline ez skull crushing with 100kg on it haha! 6 reps with last few spotted, looked quote scary tbh haha


----------



## RowRow

C.Hill said:


> Nice mate, no lie I witnessed someone incline ez skull crushing with 100kg on it haha! 6 reps with last few spotted, looked quote scary tbh haha


I remember seeing a video of Branch flat barbell skull crushing like 140kg! Monstrous


----------



## C.Hill

RowRow said:


> I remember seeing a video of Branch flat barbell skull crushing like 140kg! Monstrous


It's not right is it lmao


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> I remember seeing a video of Branch flat barbell skull crushing like 140kg! Monstrous


That's just wrong lol  probably the reason he's had a few tricep tears too though!


----------



## Bad Alan

Delts

Rear delt flyes 4 sets 20-12 reps

Smith presses to nose worked upto 95kg x 9,7 drop set second set then 1 x 8 x 60kg with two second pause on nose

Paused db presses - 35,32,22kg x 5,7,11

Standing lateral raise 3 sets 15lg x 15,12,12 triple drop last set then 1 x 7kg x 15 strict arms straight at sides

Rear delt high cable flye 2 x 15

Strength going up nicely last few sessions and hitting small PBS. Really good considering feel shocking constantly ATM with joint pain and doms. Legs are battered from Tuesday so hope they ease up tomorrow. Doesn't help that @RXQueenie (although gave a lovely spot on the smith presses  ) has had me shoveling 4 tonnes of gravel through the house with a wheelbarrow as we are re-doing the back garden 

Strip down and pinch tomorrow - ****ting my pants lol.


----------



## Queenie

Blue job... not pink. so stop ya whining xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

Saturday AM weigh in this week was 102.3kg down from 103.5kg last week. Pleased with drop and just adding clen/t3 now - different to how I've ever used before so will see how it goes!

Pinched yesterday - little behind I think for where I'd like to be at this stage but still plenty of time. Will be looked over most Fridays now though so nothing to worry about. Talked yesterday about fitting some sessions in with Harold in a couple of weeks time which will be awesome. Videos/pics should be good!

Back training this afternoon and off to see transformers I think!


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> Saturday AM weigh in this week was 102.3kg down from 103.5kg last week. Pleased with drop and just adding clen/t3 now - different to how I've ever used before so will see how it goes!
> 
> Pinched yesterday - little behind I think for where I'd like to be at this stage but still plenty of time. Will be looked over most Fridays now though so nothing to worry about. Talked yesterday about fitting some sessions in with Harold in a couple of weeks time which will be awesome. Videos/pics should be good!
> 
> Back training this afternoon and off to see transformers I think!


Good work on drop mate.. As we've spoken about, having Harold there is great for the 'yes you are behind' or 'no you're bang on' - still loadssss of time and he'll make the changes needed 

Enjoy Transformers! Looks immense, Jade & I saw Edge of Tomorrow day before yesterday and planning Transformers tomorrow... It's just not the same without popcorn and ice cream lol


----------



## Queenie

Will be awesome training with H... I'm a little jealous lol.

You're doing awesome as always  I see changes every week on u. Be interesting to see how running the clen/t3 this way works for u x


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Good work on drop mate.. As we've spoken about, having Harold there is great for the 'yes you are behind' or 'no you're bang on' - still loadssss of time and he'll make the changes needed
> 
> Enjoy Transformers! Looks immense, Jade & I saw Edge of Tomorrow day before yesterday and planning Transformers tomorrow... It's just not the same without popcorn and ice cream lol


Yea not worried mate  pinching is brutal - I felt violated lol!

Yea it's no not but big picture Adam, we will take you for a great meal after show don't worry!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Db rows - 50kg x 10 then triple drop set of 65,50,37kg x 11 first set






^ vid of top set db rows courtesy of @RXQueenie 

Low pulley rows 3 sets drop set last set

Underhand pulldowns 4 sets 15,12,10,15 reps

BB rows - strict bent right over - 3 sets 80,90,60kg x 8,8,10 - was ****ed by this point!

Felt stronger in the gym today and have done in the last few sessions tbf. Enjoyed the workout and bit annoyed it's rest day tomorrow! Need it though lol as constantly sore and tired


----------



## sean 162

Dropped u an email big man. Monstrous back session mate !


----------



## Guest

Do you still rep for Maxiraw Will? Not seen many offers for them lately, may need to stock up.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> Do you still rep for Maxiraw Will? Not seen many offers for them lately, may need to stock up.


Yep, ill PM you tony!


----------



## Bad Alan

International chest day;

Incline db press worked upto 52kg DBS x 6 then 37kg x 12,6

Incline strict flyes 3 sets 25kg DBS x 10,9,8 with power flyes last set to take beyond failure

Machine presses with 3 count pause each rep 3 sets 35,30,20kg pside x 8,6,9

Cable crossover 4 sets 15-8 reps

Dips 2 x failure

Seated calves 5 sec negatives 3 sets to failure with 45kg

Strained right forearm a little again which made pressing painful so dropped weight back and focused on big stretch and contractions. All in all hit the spot with this workout and couple of reps up here and there. Will hit arms tomorrow and legs Wednesday!

Weighed in today and gone down again over the weekend so shifting in the right direction for sure.


----------



## Guest

Bad Alan said:


> Yep, ill PM you tony!


Cheers Will.


----------



## Queenie

Well done on the loss!!

Can't believe you're not telling anyone u missed your training partner today  xxx


----------



## sean 162

Bad Alan said:


> International chest day;
> 
> Incline db press worked upto 52kg DBS x 6 then 37kg x 12,6
> 
> Incline strict flyes 3 sets 25kg DBS x 10,9,8 with power flyes last set to take beyond failure
> 
> Machine presses with 3 count pause each rep 3 sets 35,30,20kg pside x 8,6,9
> 
> Cable crossover 4 sets 15-8 reps
> 
> Dips 2 x failure
> 
> Seated calves 5 sec negatives 3 sets to failure with 45kg
> 
> Strained right forearm a little again which made pressing painful so dropped weight back and focused on big stretch and contractions. All in all hit the spot with this workout and couple of reps up here and there. Will hit arms tomorrow and legs Wednesday!
> 
> Weighed in today and gone down again over the weekend so shifting in the right direction for sure.


The DB game is on the way up big man. Good to see!


----------



## Huntingground

Hey W,

How long until show? What do you weigh now and what is aim?

Some good poundage moved in here too, well done mate!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Huntingground said:


> Hey W,
> 
> How long until show? What do you weigh now and what is aim?
> 
> Some good poundage moved in here too, well done mate!!


Hi mate, was eleven weeks out on Saturday just gone. Weighed in at 102.3kg Saturday AM, was 84kg on stage last year.

Aim for me is just to best last years physique - should do it easily  reckon stage weight will be around 92-93kg. Although I'm finding it hard to believe as 8-9kg of stage weight would be unreal in a year. We will see!

Cheers, pressing still **** but squats are going ok considering couple of niggles!


----------



## Huntingground

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate, was eleven weeks out on Saturday just gone. Weighed in at 102.3kg Saturday AM, was 84kg on stage last year.
> 
> Aim for me is just to best last years physique - should do it easily  reckon stage weight will be around 92-93kg. Although I'm finding it hard to believe as 8-9kg of stage weight would be unreal in a year. We will see!
> 
> Cheers, pressing still **** but squats are going ok considering couple of niggles!


Well done Will,

8KG+ of stage weight in 1 year would be super impressive!! Would be great to see if condition was as good too!! I'll check back on the squats etc.


----------



## Dark sim

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate, was eleven weeks out on Saturday just gone. Weighed in at 102.3kg Saturday AM, was 84kg on stage last year.
> 
> Aim for me is just to best last years physique - should do it easily  reckon stage weight will be around 92-93kg. Although I'm finding it hard to believe as 8-9kg of stage weight would be unreal in a year. We will see!
> 
> Cheers, pressing still **** but* squats are going ok *considering couple of niggles!


Far too modest. Fcuking strong springs to mind :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Huntingground said:


> Well done Will,
> 
> 8KG+ of stage weight in 1 year would be super impressive!! Would be great to see if condition was as good too!! I'll check back on the squats etc.


Got them this afternoon ahhh!


----------



## Sambuca

8kg would be insane lol nice xxx


----------



## Huntingground

Bad Alan said:


> Got them this afternoon ahhh!


Good luck, will have a look laters.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Leg extensions 3 x 25,20,15 to warm knees up

BB squats - worked upto 180kg x 14 - both quad injuries playing up today and felt very strained even with 180kg. Decided against going for my target of 210kg x 5-7 for fear of serious injury. Very tender now still 

Leg press each rep paused for 2 count - 7,8,9,9pl per side x 8,8,8,6 drop set last set

Hamstring curls 4 x 15-8 with partials beyond failure last set

Hack squats ATG 3/4 reps 2 x 25,20 with 1.5pl per side

Injuries really playing up and hindered squats massively, still felt had more in the tank but just too painful to push through with the amount of strain was feeling. Still got a productive workout in I think and left feeling sick with sore legs so not a total loss.


----------



## sean 162

Absoloute UNIT. Wtf. Even with injuries 180x14. Is crazy!!

. When i come visit im getting som squat tips!

In reply to ur email im feeling ship shape again buddy just annoyed ive missed 3 meals today..

Do you get any kind of sports massage on your legs big man? To help with injuries/ strains?


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Absoloute UNIT. Wtf. Even with injuries 180x14. Is crazy!!
> 
> . When i come visit im getting som squat tips!
> 
> In reply to ur email im feeling ship shape again buddy just annoyed ive missed 3 meals today..
> 
> Do you get any kind of sports massage on your legs big man? To help with injuries/ strains?


Yea just didn't want to risk heavier weights and putting quads under more strain.

We can squat NP as long as we leave the db presses out I'm happy  just get back on it now and it'll be totally fine!

No mate never bother!


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Vbar pushdowns 4 sets 20 reps with 20secs between sets

Palms up db curls 4 sets 12-6 reps with 20secs rest between sets

Ez bar skull crushers worked upto 60kg x 7 then after failure continued with close grip ez bar presses

Ez bar curls worked upto 60kg x 12

Overhead rope extensions superset cable curls 3 sets 15-8 reps

Little elbow pain during heavier moves but good lion and all in all another good workout


----------



## 25434

Evening unit....hurrr hurrr.....just swooshing by. I did back tonight....fecking pull up things under the smith machine..lolol....did you HAVE to show Claire that one? And iiiiiiiiiiii have to keep trying it even though I look like a bag of spuds trying pull myself up..lololol....x


----------



## Bad Alan

Flubs said:


> Evening unit....hurrr hurrr.....just swooshing by. I did back tonight....fecking pull up things under the smith machine..lolol....did you HAVE to show Claire that one? And iiiiiiiiiiii have to keep trying it even though I look like a bag of spuds trying pull myself up..lololol....x


Haha they are a great excercise though! Keep at'em


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction;

Rear delt flyes 2 sets of run the rack so 7,10,12,15kg x 8 then back down again

Smith presses to nose 100kg x 6,5 then 60kg x 8 with 5 sec negatives and paused each rep

Paused db presses 35,30,25kg x 4,6,8

Lateral raises 17kg x 12,10,7 with triple drop on last set then back off set 7kg strict x 15

Rear delt high cable flyes (single arm) 2 x 20,15 with partials

Job done and delts pumped! Check in tomorrow and back day.


----------



## 25434

Bad Alan said:


> Haha they are a great excercise though! Keep at'em


Okey doke guv...


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Db rows - 55kg x 8 then triple drop set of 70,55,42kg x 7,7,8

Low pulley rows 3 working sets 12-6 reps with triple drop last set

Wide pulldowns to forehead 3 working sets 10 reps

Strict bent right over BB rows 90,90,60kg x 9,7,12 reps

Stiff arm pulldowns 2 x 15

Actually a great workout but dam that db row top set felt heavy! Pleased to get some good quality reps with the 70 without body English swinging them round. Wiped myself out abit, back to the gym later for a check in and then just a night of relaxation! I wish


----------



## Chelsea

Hows things going in here aside from 180kg squats for 14 reps!! WTF! Progress pics? Penis pics? How long till the show, drug protocol, give me it all


----------



## sean 162

Ive seen a sneek preview @Chelsea.

And im talking about progress pics . He wuldnt send penis pics!! :whistling:

Serious rows there will! Given me inspiration for tomorows back day!

Hope those legs are feeling better.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hows things going in here aside from 180kg squats for 14 reps!! WTF! Progress pics? Penis pics? How long till the show, drug protocol, give me it all


I didn't think that was good lol? Quads are both carrying slight injuries so can't squat heavier and lower reps like I want to be doing. Still hitting good workouts though tbf but they're painful everyday just standing up!

I'll whatsapp you drugs and pic 

10 weeks tomorrow mate!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I didn't think that was good lol? Quads are both carrying slight injuries so can't squat heavier and lower reps like I want to be doing. Still hitting good workouts though tbf but they're painful everyday just standing up!
> 
> I'll whatsapp you drugs and pic
> 
> 10 weeks tomorrow mate!


Lower reps? Mate 14 -15 reps is exactly where I would want to be, sack the ego and smash it  bad times on them hurting everyday though, my knees have eased up a bit now im using a better joint care, or it could be now that im blasting again, who knows.

Like I said on whatsapp looking good for 12 week pics mate, id be very happy, I was even more happy the pic stopped just as I could see your crab ladder


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Lower reps? Mate 14 -15 reps is exactly where I would want to be, sack the ego and smash it  bad times on them hurting everyday though, my knees have eased up a bit now im using a better joint care, or it could be now that im blasting again, who knows.
> 
> Like I said on whatsapp looking good for 12 week pics mate, id be very happy, I was even more happy the pic stopped just as I could see your crab ladder


Prefer heavy drop sets for squats starting with a 6-8rm but quads just can't take it  sure the higher repped sets are still doing the job as leg doms is crippling!

Maybe or the fact you do hamstrings first? Always find that helps if legs are pumped before squatting moves for people with bad knees.

Cheers mate I'll just keep plodding along!


----------



## Bad Alan

Added a hamstring focus leg day to my weeks now;

Romanian DL (toes elevated on weight plates) 75,95,100,110kg x 15 - used very full rom to stretch and controlled every inch with constant tension

Reverse lunges 2 sets 20 reps per leg

Glute bridges single leg 2 x 10 each side

Good little workout that's really killed my hams - took pics in my trunks this morning and legs have improved a lot. Think as bf starts to come off even more and lower back/waist tightens up will look a lot better than last year!

Weighed in this morning at 100.5kg so big drop of 1.8kg from last week. No changes this week so far but weigh in again in the gym at the beginning of next week to keep an eye on things!


----------



## Adz

Just been catching up on this thread, nice work, great progress


----------



## Queenie

awesome session today. glute training is much appreciated! xx


----------



## Bad Alan

Adz The Rat said:


> Just been catching up on this thread, nice work, great progress


Cheers mate


----------



## need2bodybuild

I can't believe how much mass you've gained over a year, you've done so well!

Still keeping an eye out for this. Top work as always. All the best!


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> I can't believe how much mass you've gained over a year, you've done so well!
> 
> Still keeping an eye out for this. Top work as always. All the best!


Hi mate, thanks for the kind words 

Hows your training etc going? Did you get that problem we talked about in pm fixed?


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> Hi mate, thanks for the kind words
> 
> Hows your training etc going? Did you get that problem we talked about in pm fixed?


My trainings going great thanks! I'm 8 weeks out...(from holiday lol) I'm 8 weeks into diet and lost 16lbs so far (down to 198.6lbs as of this morning) weight falling off easily and im still on 250g carbs (3300kcals total)

Strength is still up every week so i'm very pleased atm considering i'm not even killing myself with it yet and still a fair few tricks up my sleeve!

Yes i've shrunk them right down and they are bearly noticeable now!  I've had to use 1mg adex/day for the past 8 or so weeks, 40mg nolvadex 20 morn/20 night for around 4 weeks now and also added caber just to be sure (prob didnt need it but puffyness has gone down since tbf) at 0.5mg twice a week.

I'm just amazed you've gained twice as much as i have in a year and i thought id done ok :lol: Great work mate and good luck for the show, i think you'll do superb. I'll be following along! :thumbup1:

Oh yes forgot to mention, on a side note, the mrs is 16 weeks pregnant! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

need2bodybuild said:


> My trainings going great thanks! I'm 8 weeks out...(from holiday lol) I'm 8 weeks into diet and lost 16lbs so far (down to 198.6lbs as of this morning) weight falling off easily and im still on 250g carbs (3300kcals total)
> 
> Strength is still up every week so i'm very pleased atm considering i'm not even killing myself with it yet and still a fair few tricks up my sleeve!
> 
> Yes i've shrunk them right down and they are bearly noticeable now!  I've had to use 1mg adex/day for the past 8 or so weeks, 40mg nolvadex 20 morn/20 night for around 4 weeks now and also added caber just to be sure (prob didnt need it but puffyness has gone down since tbf) at 0.5mg twice a week.
> 
> I'm just amazed you've gained twice as much as i have in a year and i thought id done ok :lol: Great work mate and good luck for the show, i think you'll do superb. I'll be following along! :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh yes forgot to mention, on a side note, the mrs is 16 weeks pregnant! :thumb:


That's the key mate to keep having little things you can change to push fat loss!

That's great mate  pleased it's all under control now. Always a pain to keep on top of!

Cheeeeers will be good to have you keep checking in, CONGRATULATIONS on expecting too! That should keep you busy


----------



## Bad Alan

This morning @RXQueenie




























Had a nice chilled out weekend, family BBQ yesterday and cinema in the evening to see "Tammy" - was funny! Then went into local town today for coffee and a browse around  sofa time and food for the rest of the day ready for starting all over again Monday!


----------



## C.Hill

Looking sexy mate, you've had a very successful year, can't wait to see the final product on comp day!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Looking sexy mate, you've had a very successful year, can't wait to see the final product on comp day!


Me too mate it'll be good to compare! Thanks


----------



## Guest

Great progress Will, going to look awesome when you dial it in!


----------



## sean 162

Spawn of Haney said:


> Did I read that right? Claire is 4 months pregnant?
> 
> Congratulations mate, made up for you both!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

sean 162 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I did not write that lol, it dawned on me she's done her show so couldn't be.

Went and re read it and now I look like a nugget.


----------



## Bad Alan

Spawn of Haney said:


> I did not write that lol, it dawned on me she's done her show so couldn't be.
> 
> Went and re read it and now I look like a nugget.


Lol it's ok mate, **** me I hope not! I chemically castrate myself with AAS anyway


----------



## need2bodybuild

Bad Alan said:


> That's the key mate to keep having little things you can change to push fat loss!
> 
> That's great mate  pleased it's all under control now. Always a pain to keep on top of!
> 
> Cheeeeers will be good to have you keep checking in, CONGRATULATIONS on expecting too! That should keep you busy


Haha cheers mate! Yes i'm sure i'll have my hands full now :laugh:

I will be checking in as often as possible!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Didn't sleep for **** last night, wide awake and couldn't get off and then up every hour or so  made the 5:30 alarm for cardio and got it done no problem still, legs are feeling sore today and beat up. Good little chat with Adam about them yesterday so got a couple things I'm going to work on to try sort my issues out.

International chest day later!


----------



## Adz

You struggling sleeping cos of the heat or another issue?


----------



## Bad Alan

Adz The Rat said:


> You struggling sleeping cos of the heat or another issue?


I never sleep that well tbh, idk why particularly poor on certain nights. Just restless I think!


----------



## RACK

Quick flyby matey....... Looking very impressive


----------



## flinty90

beard needs work but everything else is spot on


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> beard needs work but everything else is spot on


Hi mate, good to see you posting. Seen you're posts on FB still and first week seems to have gone well for you!

I'm growing my beard ponytail again lol so trimmed sides and leaving the chin  will take a couple months to get it back to a decent length!

Yours is looking strong as ever lol x


----------



## Bad Alan

International chest day;

Inc smith press - 5sec negatives - 110,120kg x 8,6 drop set on 6 then 80kg x 10

Inc flyes 22,25,25kg x 12,9,8

Flat db press 30kg x 10,10,8 with partials after failure

Hammer pause press 1pl per side x 15,15,13,11 with 45 secs between sets

Weighed in at the gym again today and another 1lb down over the weekend, will be getting full look over Thursday evening this week but for now no changes 

Pleased with workout and a big focus on contractions and loading correct muscles.


----------



## RACK

How's this prep feel compared to the last one mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> How's this prep feel compared to the last one mate?


Hard to say just yet I think mate as don't remember this far out last time. I know from 5/6 weeks out with Scott I was dying every single day so we will see  hasn't got tough yet, just plodding along. Yea I'm hungry and start getting odd really tired times but nothing can't handle!

Not sleeping well is killing me abit ATM more than anything mate but you'll know alllllll about that!


----------



## RACK

Too true, the last few weeks are the acid test so to speak.

Feel you on the no sleep hahahaha I think I'm fooking nocturnal


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Too true, the last few weeks are the acid test so to speak.
> 
> Feel you on the no sleep hahahaha I think I'm fooking nocturnal


Yea I think when start getting properly lean around 5-6 weeks out and energy is low then it can start to really bite. We will see  loadsa fun and games ahead!


----------



## sean 162

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I think when start getting properly lean around 5-6 weeks out and energy is low then it can start to really bite. We will see  loadsa fun and games ahead!


Oh great :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suns out guns out;

Rope extensions 4 x 20-10

Palms up alt e3rd rep db curls 4 sets upto 20kg x 9 pside

Lying skullcrushers 3 sets upto 62.5kg x 8 then drop set 50kg x 11

Ez bar curls 3 sets 50kg x 10,9,7

L extensions with pause at bottom 4 sets 8-6 x 15kg then 7.5kg x 15

Hammer rope curls 4 sets 15-8

Great workout and hot as hell in the gym, sweating buckets today so trying to keep fluids up. Diet all bang on as per!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> This morning @RXQueenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a nice chilled out weekend, family BBQ yesterday and cinema in the evening to see "Tammy" - was funny! Then went into local town today for coffee and a browse around  sofa time and food for the rest of the day ready for starting all over again Monday!


Looking far more balanced and dense mate,very good work.


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Looking far more balanced and dense mate,very good work.


Thanks big man, hopefully the hard work will show through when dieted down!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Back squats - worked upto 180kg x 13 - quads playing up again so stuck with this weight as don't want to force injury

Paused 2 count horizontal leg press - 8,9,9,9pl x 8,8,8,6+1 forced

Hamstring curls 4 sets 15-6 reps plus partials

Hack squats ATG constant tension 2 sets 20,15 reps

Horrid workout! Trained with @RXQueenie who had a much better squat day  very hot and sweaty in the gym, I'm drenching tshirts in seconds in this southern climate lol  nailed legs and def hit the spot. Good to have my lil training partner back too!


----------



## Queenie

And we didn't fall out or anything lol. Thank u for training late with me! I know it makes a difference with meal timing etc and is much appreciated.

Looking great btw... especially in the clothes I pick for u... *cough* reflex t shirt *cough* lol xxx


----------



## RACK

Your delts in the side shot are looking really good pal kept waist tight as well


----------



## sean 162

Hows things with you big man ? Hows that prep treating the brain ?

And the body!


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Hows things with you big man ? Hows that prep treating the brain ?
> 
> And the body!


I'm good mate, just cracking on  quads are holding me back but still hitting them as hard as possible!

Heads fine and diet is just robot mode like the last 9 weeks have been. Not remotely tough compared to what's coming for me yet lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction;

Rear delt flyes 4 working sets 17.5kg x 20-12

Side lateral raises 17kg x 15 then two triple drop sets of 22,15,10kg x 6-8 each set

Paused db presses - 3count at bottom of rep - 30kg x 13,11,7

Machine presses 2 x 8 then one triple rest pause around 3/4 stack

Charles glass style upright rows 30kg x 15,12

Great workout and looking better through upper and lower half. Check in with H - another 1.6kg down and positive comments I think. Generally pleased where we are as far as I can tell!

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## 1manarmy

180kg for 13...you sir are a strong [email protected]


----------



## Bad Alan

1manarmy said:


> 180kg for 13...you sir are a strong [email protected]


Cheers for dropping in mate - can't squat any big numbers and held back pushing too hard on squats with my quad strains. Reckon on top form good for 17-20 reps with that, hit 230kg x 4 when I strained quads couple months back 

Just hitting them as hard as possible, still getting it done!


----------



## Sambuca

Beast!!!!


----------



## 1manarmy

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers for dropping in mate - can't squat any big numbers and held back pushing too hard on squats with my quad strains. Reckon on top form good for 17-20 reps with that, hit 230kg x 4 when I strained quads couple months back
> 
> Just hitting them as hard as possible, still getting it done!


Do you find all leg exercises irritate it pal or is it comfier to squat over press? Tbh man those numbers are impressive enough let alone without a quad injury! Looking forward to seeing you dropping down in Bf man what your doing with Sean is awesome! I know who il

Be coming to next Febuary for a show in May! Shall keep dropping in pal cracking journal


----------



## Bad Alan

1manarmy said:


> Do you find all leg exercises irritate it pal or is it comfier to squat over press? Tbh man those numbers are impressive enough let alone without a quad injury! Looking forward to seeing you dropping down in Bf man what your doing with Sean is awesome! I know who il
> 
> Be coming to next Febuary for a show in May! Shall keep dropping in pal cracking journal


I'm just stubborn mate as love to squat heavy, ideally I like to work upto one big triple drop with first set failing around 4-6 reps - I will start switching excercise order up in a couple weeks time and squatting last to reduce weight that can be used. Pre exhausting in effect to get them warmed up and blood flowing.

Leg press doesn't aggravate too much, hacks are fine once warmed up and leg extensions totally fine (don't use this much) all hamstring moves are gtg.

Sean's great and a real hard worker, anyone who can put the work in will do well  gladly available mate! Nice to have you in.


----------



## sean 162

Tehehe so modest. Love how u basically call 180 kg squat light.. That speaks volumes about ur strength dude!

And thats a BADASS delt routine and weight too.. Good presses aswell compared to few weeks back!

I wuldnt like to assume but i shuld think ur really getting your teeth into it now things are changing shape.

Just a quick one. U know all my ins and out with supps. Culd the overlap be causing the extra fullness and slightly raised BP?

The pre wokout additives seem to have increased pumps ten fold. But its only been a few days?? This possible?

Back to you.. Keep it coming big man u motivate many! Especially me !


----------



## Dagman72

Whats happened to sharpy. Has he disappeared again?


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Tehehe so modest. Love how u basically call 180 kg squat light.. That speaks volumes about ur strength dude!
> 
> And thats a BADASS delt routine and weight too.. Good presses aswell compared to few weeks back!
> 
> I wuldnt like to assume but i shuld think ur really getting your teeth into it now things are changing shape.
> 
> Just a quick one. U know all my ins and out with supps. Culd the overlap be causing the extra fullness and slightly raised BP?
> 
> The pre wokout additives seem to have increased pumps ten fold. But its only been a few days?? This possible?
> 
> Back to you.. Keep it coming big man u motivate many! Especially me !


I'm always kicking ass 

We have anavar in pre workout now don't we? Get insane pumps off that and will add that fullness mate, enjoying the pre workout dosing?

Still maybe from re-feed the other day. Looking forward to update this week mate, you're doing well.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Whats happened to sharpy. Has he disappeared again?


Still in contact with me regularly, he's had a lot on, abit of illness etc if he wants he can disclose things. He's still nailing diet, looks great and getting back to full swing training 

Already talking show plans for next year too


----------



## sean 162

Bad Alan said:


> I'm always kicking ass
> 
> We have anavar in pre workout now don't we? Get insane pumps off that and will add that fullness mate, enjoying the pre workout dosing?
> 
> Still maybe from re-feed the other day. Looking forward to update this week mate, you're doing well.


Yes enjoying the pre workout dosing and the pumps and vascularity in gym are freaky. I wish i culd go on stage that pumped .

Forgot to add ive had no hunger issues this week. Although ive craved food and had no issue scoffing all my meals in minutes i havnt actually had that empty hungry feeling. Could this be dwn to tren e to tren a overlap? As its common side for me on tren a . Its not an issue eating wise . Ide prefer not to have hunger pains . Just trying to understand why.

brilliant news about sharpys plans! Thats gna be epic to see !

And i know you always kick ass u have no other setting. Just think ur kicking extra ass right now .


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Db rows 52kg x 10 then triple drop set of 70,55,42kg x 9,6,8

Low pulley rows 4 sets 10,8,6 (drop set here), 10

Wide pulldowns to top of head 4 sets 10-12

Bb rows - strict bent right over - 80,90,90kg x 8,8,6 drop set last set

Sweatingggggg in the gym today, good back workout and really killed lats. Feeling the result of a tough training week and the heat. Nice to have Claire throwing some deads around in the gym today too  getting back into it and making progressions again!


----------



## sean 162

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack;
> 
> Db rows 52kg x 10 then triple drop set of 70,55,42kg x 9,6,8
> 
> Low pulley rows 4 sets 10,8,6 (drop set here), 10
> 
> Wide pulldowns to top of head 4 sets 10-12
> 
> Bb rows - strict bent right over - 80,90,90kg x 8,8,6 drop set last set
> 
> Sweatingggggg in the gym today, good back workout and really killed lats. Feeling the result of a tough training week and the heat. Nice to have Claire throwing some deads around in the gym today too  getting back into it and making progressions again!


Nice work dude ! And claire too . Crazy heat today. Gym was the only cool place i escaped to today!

Smashing them db rows! I can only imagine with imaculate form too!


----------



## Queenie

sean 162 said:


> Nice work dude ! And claire too . Crazy heat today. Gym was the only cool place i escaped to today!
> 
> Smashing them db rows! I can only imagine with imaculate form too!


You can be sure form was spot on.... I watch him like a hawk lol


----------



## sean 162

RXQueenie said:


> You can be sure form was spot on.... I watch him like a hawk lol


Haha i can imagine. Probably in a slightly pervy way aswell as technical :whistling:

tell him to check his emails too lol


----------



## andyhuggins

I like the idea of pulldowns to the top of the head :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> I like the idea of pulldowns to the top of the head :thumbup1:


Great for overload purposes, heavier weight = more extreme stretch too and find I can focus more on lats without rotators/shoulders/biceps being under strain at the bottom of the full ROM pulldown.


----------



## andyhuggins

Bad Alan said:


> Great for overload purposes, heavier weight = more extreme stretch too and find I can focus more on lats without rotators/shoulders/biceps being under strain at the bottom of the full ROM pulldown.


Thanks for the info mate. makes total sense put that way :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

International chest day;

Incline smith press - 120,130kg x 8,5 drop set 100kg x 6 then 80kg x 10 with 5 sec negatives

Incline flyes 3 working sets 22,25,25kg x 12,12,9 then 3 presses to complete 12

Flat db press 3 working sets 35kg x 10,9,6 constant tension with pause at bottom

Cable crossovers 4 x 20-10

Dips 1 x fail with 5 sec negatives

Great workout today considering body feeling tired! So hot down here today AGAIN lol so making sure keeping hydrated properly.










Claire joined in after she had finished


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> Great for overload purposes, heavier weight = more extreme stretch too and find I can focus more on lats without rotators/shoulders/biceps being under strain at the bottom of the full ROM pulldown.


Yeah I found these surprisingly hard lol


----------



## sean 162

This is the man who only trains in baggy t shirts . Evidence says otherwise.

I have adopted ur style and soaked thru a tee today .

Great workout dude. Ur delts in that pic are making me jelly!


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> This is the man who only trains in baggy t shirts . Evidence says otherwise.
> 
> I have adopted ur style and soaked thru a tee today .
> 
> Great workout dude. Ur delts in that pic are making me jelly!


When Claire is in the gym vests only allowed - not even kidding lol!

Had it on most the time  doubles up as a towel.


----------



## Queenie

Tshirts are banned on my watch!! Damn straight!!


----------



## sean 162

Are you gna be there sat claire? Just so i know which atire to pack. its back attack with ur fella the oracle! Although wills probably gna wna see me in my boxers :confused1:

For coaching purposes.... Obviously :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

sean 162 said:


> Are you gna be there sat claire? Just so i know which atire to pack. its back attack with ur fella the oracle! Although wills probably gna wna see me in my boxers :confused1:
> 
> For coaching purposes.... Obviously :thumb:


Yeah I'll be there. Deadlift day for me!


----------



## Dagman72

Alan any tips on keeping constant tension on the chest, fine on the negative and a two second pause at the bottom but seem to lose it on the positive part. Thanks


----------



## Chelsea

Dagman72 said:


> Alan any tips on keeping constant tension on the chest, fine on the negative and a two second pause at the bottom but seem to lose it on the positive part. Thanks


Id imagine you just wouldn't lock out mate, also imagine trying to push your hands on the bar towards one another, this will really squeeze the chest.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Alan any tips on keeping constant tension on the chest, fine on the negative and a two second pause at the bottom but seem to lose it on the positive part. Thanks


Yep! To learn this I would start on a fixed bar (smith or standard bb) or machine, then you can progress to DBS once you learn how to keep that tension.

Key is to really try push your hands together as you press - that keeps the chest contracted on the positive. Negatives take care of themselves as just feel your loading the muscle and with constant tension tempos I do like a pause as you say.

Opposite for back moves if your interested, always feel your pulling hands out on pulldowns as contracts the lats/upper back better.

Requires abit of concentration but worth it for those sets you want to rid yourself of heavy weights and just focus on muscle connection. I do all my warm ups with this focus to get the feel but have different form cues for heaviest sets.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Id imagine you just wouldn't lock out mate, also imagine trying to push your hands on the bar towards one another, this will really squeeze the chest.


You got it


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> You got it


Great minds


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Rope pushdowns 4 x 20 short rests each set - used partials to finish some as same weight all sets

Hammer curls worked upto 30kg x 6

Incl ez skullcrushers worked upto 65kg x 9,6 drop set on second heavy set

Machine preachers 3 x 12,10,8 drop set on 8 and held contraction 2 count each rep

Overhead rope extensions 4 sets 15-6 reps

Straight bb curls (bar only) 5 x 20 with 20secs between sets, partials to finish some sets!

Changed a couple excercises around today on biceps, enjoyed the workout and trained slightly earlier. Chilling for the rest of the day 

Cardio has been upped to 5 x 45 min sessions and diet adjusted slightly too. Changes happening regularly now which I'm pleased with as really want to start bringing things in abit quicker.


----------



## Dagman72

Cheers Bad Alan and Chelsea for info. Also watched a vid today were they suggested dont have such a wide grip


----------



## Bad Alan

Leggggg day with THE QUEEN 

Back squats - worked upto 180kg x 11 struggling with injuries, will look to move order round next week

Horizontal paused leg press - 8,10,10.5pl x 10,8,6 drop set last set

Hamstring curls 4 x 15-6 plus partials

Constant tension hack squats 90kg x 18,12

Quads painful AGAIN frustrating as holding me back but did get another good workout in anyway. Enjoyed it and totally knackered after hacks, pleased with the Mrs' squats tonight!

Diet changes in, that coupled with the cardio additions should mean things start to kick on now  in a better place mentally.


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction;

Rear delt flyes 4 x 17.5kg x 18-12

Smith press to nose 2 x 105kg x 6,5 drop set second set then 1 x 65kg x 9 paused each rep

Side laterals 3 x 17.5kg x 15-8

Superset

Face pulls 3 x 20 reps

Machine presses 3 sets pin 12 x 13,8,4 with 30secs between sets

Great workout tonight and enjoyed it with the Mrs in the gym. Strength climbing slightly, can't wait for switch in AAS next week as will really help bring physique changes in. Things are moving!


----------



## sean 162

Hmm i really like that ! Sounds fun gta love delt day! Good man and strong mofo!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack  with added hamstrings

Wide pulldowns to top of the head - 3 working sets 15-10 reps with forced

Underhand BB rows - worked upto 130kg x 8

Hammer strength rows - 3 working sets 12-8 reps plus forced

DB rows - 2 working sets 45kg x 10 then triple drop 55,40,27kg x 9 first set

Romanian DB deads - constant tension 3 x 15 x 20kg

Hamstring curls - 5 working sets 15-8 reps

Great workout today, had @Sean162 over to train at mine and @RXQueenie 's gym. Worked on a lot of form ques and clicked well when training.

Did some posing outside afterwards and made a few tweaks/gave tips. Sean's looking seriously impressive and condition is great, going to be really standout as got a lot of room for tweaks and changes still. Impressed with overall look and density, great attitude and a chance to do really well. Thinking ahead offseason could see a freak being born 

Did my usual weigh in this morning - dropped 6lbs this week after changes made. Big drop but physique changes are starting to come in abit more. Happy to be pushing on now and get grinding to bring in the condition.

Rest day tomorrow and actually feel I need it for once, tired this afternoon after a very busy day today. Nice distraction from the hunger I've been facing though!

8 weeks out


----------



## Bad Alan

Kicking some ass on db rows!










Even in outdoor flat lighting mofo is ripppppped


----------



## Huntingground

@Bad Alan, seriously impressed with consistency and mindset. Well done, looking forward to see what the package brings in 8 weeks.

6lbs in one week :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

6lbs in 1 week omg mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Huntingground said:


> @Bad Alan, seriously impressed with consistency and mindset. Well done, looking forward to see what the package brings in 8 weeks.
> 
> 6lbs in one week :thumb: :bounce:


Cheers mate, 6lbs is too much really ATM but it should slow down


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> 6lbs in 1 week omg mate.


As you know it's a little too much in one week when on prep, was a shock!


----------



## Queenie

Is that a strategically placed Reflex shaker in the pic of db rows???? Oops!!! lol xxx


----------



## andyhuggins

Bet is was a shock but also a buzz If you know what I mean?


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> Bet is was a shock but also a buzz If you know what I mean?


Not for me personally as don't like big weight fluctuations but obviously responded quickly to changes. Shouldn't be too much of a bad thing though.


----------



## andyhuggins

Bad Alan said:


> Not for me personally as don't like big weight fluctuations but obviously responded quickly to changes. Shouldn't be too much of a bad thing though.


So are you going to re-assess your diet or just see what happens next week?


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> So are you going to re-assess your diet or just see what happens next week?


Just crack on next week, have multiple weigh ins to keep an eye on things anyway.


----------



## andyhuggins

Bad Alan said:


> Just crack on next week, have multiple weigh ins to keep an eye on things anyway.


Well cant say fairer than that tbh. Crack on and come in the best you have ever been mate.


----------



## sean 162

Just clocked the pics. Whos that skinny ass mofo! . Excited to put new tweeks into action will. Really fired up . 6 lb hahaha oops !


----------



## Bad Alan

My evening meal non training days on a Sunday just given macros to hit - 60protein 50carbs low fats.

@RXQueenie has really perfected her chilli and it's so good I actually give up MY kitchen to let her cook me a meal 










Good catch up with @ah24 - looking well on track and mindset switched fully on. Now to chillllllllll with the Mrs and a DVD.


----------



## ah24

Good catching up again! Both seem to be good mentally and on track!

That chilli looks gooooood - deff worth giving up the kitchen for


----------



## 1manarmy

Bad Alan said:


> Kicking some ass on db rows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in outdoor flat lighting mofo is ripppppped


He looks cracking mate! He'd go on stage tomorrow and do himself

Proud let alone in 5 weeks time! 6lbs in one week is Impressive stuff dude must be the body jumping at the changes In diet and exercise! Hopefully Itl slow down as I'm like you pal little an often and change when it slows


----------



## Bad Alan

1manarmy said:


> He looks cracking mate! He'd go on stage tomorrow and do himself
> 
> Proud let alone in 5 weeks time! 6lbs in one week is Impressive stuff dude must be the body jumping at the changes In diet and exercise! Hopefully Itl slow down as I'm like you pal little an often and change when it slows


Yea he could jump on now if he wanted - but still has abit to come off in lower back and legs before he's in true condition. Bit chunky by stage standards 

Sure it will mate but was abit of a welcome drop tbh at the same time!


----------



## Bad Alan

International chest day;

Inc smith presses - 130kg x 6,4 then 90kg x 9 (drop set on second heavy set)

Inc straight arm db flies - 25kg x 12,12,9 with 3 power flyes after failure to hit 12

Flat db press - 40kg x 6,6,4 plus partials each set and drop set last set

Cable crossovers 4 sets 20-8 reps

Really good workout and hit a couple really solid PBS today. Just started second phase AAS so should harden/dry up over next couple weeks even more. Diets spot on and hunger isn't too bad, tiredness no more than usual from poor sleep.

And @RXQueenie getting in on the crossovers AGAIN


----------



## RowRow

Bad Alan said:


> International chest day;
> 
> Inc smith presses - 130kg x 6,4 then 90kg x 9 (drop set on second heavy set)
> 
> Inc straight arm db flies - 25kg x 12,12,9 with 3 power flyes after failure to hit 12
> 
> Flat db press - 40kg x 6,6,4 plus partials each set and drop set last set
> 
> Cable crossovers 4 sets 20-8 reps
> 
> Really good workout and hit a couple really solid PBS today. Just started second phase AAS so should harden/dry up over next couple weeks even more. Diets spot on and hunger isn't too bad, tiredness no more than usual from poor sleep.
> 
> And @RXQueenie getting in on the crossovers AGAIN


Lovely looking session and nice to see your still gaining coming into the show.

Claire's got better upper pecs than me!


----------



## Bad Alan

RowRow said:


> Lovely looking session and nice to see your still gaining coming into the show.
> 
> Claire's got better upper pecs than me!


Always pushing for that progression in sessions!

And definately better lower "pecs" than most


----------



## sean 162

:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Rope pushdowns 4 sets 20-10 reps with 20secs between sets

Hammer curls worked upto 32kg x 6

Incl ez extensions worked upto 70kg x 7 then drop set

One arm machine curls 3 sets 8 reps

Overhead db extensions 4 sets 8,8,6,6

Bb curls 4 working sets 15-10 reps x 30kg

Hit a couple PBS and pleased with ez extensions  good workout overall!

Didn't put these in from last week;


----------



## FelonE1

Bad Alan said:


> Gun day;
> 
> Rope pushdowns 4 sets 20-10 reps with 20secs between sets
> 
> Hammer curls worked upto 32kg x 6
> 
> Incl ez extensions worked upto 70kg x 7 then drop set
> 
> One arm machine curls 3 sets 8 reps
> 
> Overhead db extensions 4 sets 8,8,6,6
> 
> Bb curls 4 working sets 15-10 reps x 30kg
> 
> Hit a couple PBS and pleased with ez extensions  good workout overall!
> 
> Didn't put these in from last week;


Looking good.All of a sudden I'm not so confident about this comp lol


----------



## Bad Alan

FelonE said:


> Looking good.All of a sudden I'm not so confident about this comp lol


Cheers mate, it'll be harder for you because you're gaining to make a massive change in just 12 weeks - size gains just naturally slower. You know how much of a difference 12 weeks of diet can make though 

Think there will be a few good transformations though tbf!


----------



## sean 162

Woop woop smash then ez extensions!!! Sh1t hot!


----------



## musclemate

Bad Alan said:


> Gun day;
> 
> Rope pushdowns 4 sets 20-10 reps with 20secs between sets
> 
> Hammer curls worked upto 32kg x 6
> 
> Incl ez extensions worked upto 70kg x 7 then drop set
> 
> One arm machine curls 3 sets 8 reps
> 
> Overhead db extensions 4 sets 8,8,6,6
> 
> Bb curls 4 working sets 15-10 reps x 30kg
> 
> Hit a couple PBS and pleased with ez extensions  good workout overall!
> 
> Didn't put these in from last week;


Great delts and upper back buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94

Looking great mate


----------



## biglbs

Nice and complete mate,i reckon that back will look awsome,with delt width to cap it off...


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Woop woop smash then ez extensions!!! Sh1t hot!


Shít hot..... He's a freak :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day with the Queen 

Had to switch things round this week, finally caved and have removed squats to see if injuries improve. Pains me but hurts too much even day to day and don't want to do further damage. Went with full pre exhaust then into compounds;

Leg extension 2 x 20 then 2 x triple drop sets failure around 12 reps first set

Lying hamstring curls 4 sets 15-6 reps plus partials to complete failure last two sets

Horizontal leg press 3 x 10,11.75,8pl x 14,7,12 partials after failure each set and drop set second set

Hack squats paused at bottom and just short of lockout 2 sets 105,120kg x 10,7 drop set heaviest set

Had a really good workout and didn't aggravate quad strains. Worked to total failure and completely exhausted quads/hams. Pleased with workout and intensity of both of us today


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Nice and complete mate,i reckon that back will look awsome,with delt width to cap it off...


Thanks Tom, looking great yourself I see! Hope alls well in your world


----------



## ah24

Glad you've switched out squats for now mate. Trust me, pointless aggravating it at this stage on top of cardio etc too.

I'd take 1-3 weeks off of them then gradually phase back in but maybe put later in the workout?


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Glad you've switched out squats for now mate. Trust me, pointless aggravating it at this stage on top of cardio etc too.
> 
> I'd take 1-3 weeks off of them then gradually phase back in but maybe put later in the workout?


Yea def the right move - I love leg day but they were making me dread it for the pain caused! I love squatting so feels like a part of me has died lol 

Exactly what I'm planning, was going to tag them on last today but thought will leave them out for a couple weeks completely as you say. Then I'll bring them in at the end of workouts so weight used will be limited and just work form and focus on tension.

Great minds think alike


----------



## Adz

Great numbers on arms there and Delts looking fantastic!


----------



## Bad Alan

Adz said:


> Great numbers on arms there and Delts looking fantastic!


Thanks for stopping in again 

Changes are happening, just gotta keep plodding along!


----------



## Adz

All progress is good progress!


----------



## Bad Alan

Adz said:


> All progress is good progress!


For sure mate and just usual diet mind stuff of "will I be ready or won't i" but I know it'll all come together!


----------



## RACK

If you didn't have the "will I won't I?" feeling then it wouldn't be a prep mate 

We all know you'll come in tiiiiiiiiight!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> If you didn't have the "will I won't I?" feeling then it wouldn't be a prep mate
> 
> We all know you'll come in tiiiiiiiiight!!


Yep very true! I think I'll be ok  whatsapp you an update in abit


----------



## sean 162

Cough !! share the love will


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction;

Rear delt flyes 4 working sets 17kg DBS x 20 each set - partials to complete each set where needed

Plate loaded neutral grip press 3 working sets 80,70,30kg x 8,7,14 drop set first two sets - strange shoulder press machine, never seen this in any other gym

Side lateral raises 17kg x 15,12,10

Superset

Face pulls 3 x 20-12

One arm cable laterals 3 working sets 8 reps plus forced reps/negatives last two sets

Some great spotting from @RXQueenie on the cable laterals  enjoyed the workout although started shaky with shoulder niggles playing up on first excercise. Once warmed up was fine and managed to get a great session in again!

Check in and pinch tmro  then a weekend away up north!


----------



## Queenie

I've never spotted anyone on those before! Felt mean just letting go at the top 

I'm still learning lol xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack - trained with my "little" brother whilst back up north

Db rows 2 sets 60kg x 18,13 triple drop second set into 47,35kg

Low cable rows 3 sets 12-8 reps plus 2 forced with drop set last set

Underhand hammer pulldowns 4 sets 1,1.5, 2, 2.5 pl per side x 20,15,13,8 plus forced last set

Bb rows 3 sets 70kg x failure each set

Great workout and good to train back at my old gym! @RXQueenie hit deads too and a massive PB of 100kg x 6 

Weighed in Friday and up slightly from previous week - could be due to gear change as noticeably leaner I think. Starting carb cycling this week so should start coming in fast now.


----------



## sean 162

Are they chest stirations i see! Great work dude. And seriously epic working numbers.. Thats one hell of a slab of meat on your back!


----------



## 1manarmy

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack - trained with my "little" brother whilst back up north
> 
> Db rows 2 sets 60kg x 18,13 triple drop second set into 47,35kg
> 
> Low cable rows 3 sets 12-8 reps plus 2 forced with drop set last set
> 
> Underhand hammer pulldowns 4 sets 1,1.5, 2, 2.5 pl per side x 20,15,13,8 plus forced last set
> 
> Bb rows 3 sets 70kg x failure each set
> 
> Great workout and good to train back at my old gym! @RXQueenie hit deads too and a massive PB of 100kg x 6
> 
> Weighed in Friday and up slightly from previous week - could be due to gear change as noticeably leaner I think. Starting carb cycling this week so should start coming in fast now.


Your back is fantastic mate! I appreciate a wide back its something I spent a long time working on! Its like a party piece man get the rest in order and kill em with the lat spreads


----------



## PaulB

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack - trained with my "little" brother whilst back up north
> 
> Db rows 2 sets 60kg x 18,13 triple drop second set into 47,35kg
> 
> Low cable rows 3 sets 12-8 reps plus 2 forced with drop set last set
> 
> Underhand hammer pulldowns 4 sets 1,1.5, 2, 2.5 pl per side x 20,15,13,8 plus forced last set
> 
> Bb rows 3 sets 70kg x failure each set
> 
> Great workout and good to train back at my old gym! @RXQueenie hit deads too and a massive PB of 100kg x 6
> 
> Weighed in Friday and up slightly from previous week - could be due to gear change as noticeably leaner I think. Starting carb cycling this week so should start coming in fast now.


Big back, nice lat spread


----------



## Getting-Lean

You've got some back on you there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

Hell of a lat spread,fvcking hell lol


----------



## Bad Alan

1manarmy said:


> Your back is fantastic mate! I appreciate a wide back its something I spent a long time working on! Its like a party piece man get the rest in order and kill em with the lat spreads


Cheers mate  yea it's something I've always worked hard and heavy, def a winning shot - shows are own from the back for sure!


----------



## Queenie

Massive progress from u babe. Mega proud! And fab to be talking future plans  xxx


----------



## Galaxy

Just had a catch up mate, looking awesome to say the least....great progress on last year.

Your low lat insertions made one impressive back!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Great weekend away to see the family with @RXQueenie, knackered to say the least with all the running around and 250mile drive! Diet has been flawless and training was great still, pleased to be able to keep to it so easily even whilst away from home. Can't say the same for Claire - she enjoyed some Yorkshire hospitality on the food front  totally hard earned though as last few times we've been away she's been on prep so was nice for her to be able to chill and enjoy the time.

Carb cycling started today with a LOW day, noticeable drop with energy and hunger but suppose the busy day doesn't help. Home now so can finally sit down and relax for the evening!

Just caught up with @ah24 too as usual, prep seems to be going really well and mentally in a brilliant place. Hopefully posing practice next week up at the gym with him and Claire which will be cool.


----------



## Sambuca

Hallo good u had a nice weekend! Looking good from what I've seen not long left now


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Hallo good u had a nice weekend! Looking good from what I've seen not long left now


Cheers Sam  it's closing in I know!


----------



## Bad Alan

International chest day;

Incline bb press - 100,110kg x 8 plus forced then drop set second set, 80kg x 9

Flat db press - 40,42,42kg x 8-6 plus partials and drop set last set

High incline flyes - 25,20,17,17kg x 12-5 reps very strict/wide with full stretch every rep

Pec deck 3 x 15-12

Superset

Hammer machine press paused each rep 3 x 12-7

Second low carb day in a row and had a great workout, energy and stamina in session fine just cracked on as usual! Have felt really tired during the day but down to busy weekend I think.

Legs and **** all carbs tomorrow with @RXQueenie - still going to kick her ass


----------



## need2bodybuild

Just caught up! Looking good. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

For anyone who's interested I'm going to actually start using my twitter account from now 

GIVE ME A FOLLOW - @wgriffiths1


----------



## Bad Alan

LEG DAY 

Leg extensions 4 sets 30-10 reps last two sets triple drop sets plus partials each drop after failure

Horizontal leg press 3 sets 10,11,7.5pl x 10,7,16 drop set heaviest set

Hack squats 2.5,2.75,2pl per side x 10,7,11 each rep paused 2count at bottom but still under tension

Hamstring curls 4 sets 12-6 reps plus partials after failure

Had a great workout with @RXQueenie, still pushing progression even now carbs are really low on most days and Claire's hitting PBS every session which I have to keep up with! Mindset is good and changes are happening 

Spent now just sofa time and refuelling!

Twitter - @wgriffiths1


----------



## musclemate

Bad Alan said:


> LEG DAY
> 
> Leg extensions 4 sets 30-10 reps last two sets triple drop sets plus partials each drop after failure
> 
> Horizontal leg press 3 sets 10,11,7.5pl x 10,7,16 drop set heaviest set
> 
> Hack squats 2.5,2.75,2pl per side x 10,7,11 each rep paused 2count at bottom but still under tension
> 
> Hamstring curls 4 sets 12-6 reps plus partials after failure
> 
> Had a great workout with @RXQueenie, still pushing progression even now carbs are really low on most days and Claire's hitting PBS every session which I have to keep up with! Mindset is good and changes are happening
> 
> Spent now just sofa time and refuelling!
> 
> Twitter - @wgriffiths1


I love the horizontal leg press. I find it easier on the back and knees. I like the fact you can adjust the back to change focus from gluteus/hips to quads. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

musclemate said:


> I love the horizontal leg press. I find it easier on the back and knees. I like the fact you can adjust the back to change focus from gluteus/hips to quads. :thumbup1:


Same mate! Lower back gets too pumped on the 45degree one and ours at the gym isn't great so the other leg press does the job nicely 

Nails quads!


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Rope pushdowns 4 x 20-10

Spider curls worked upto 60kg x 7 then drop set

Incl ez extension worked upto 65kg x 10,8 then drop set

Hammer curls worked upto 27kg x 8

Rev one arm pushdowns 4 sets - superbly spotted by @RXQueenie, redeemed herself after nearly killing me on chest day 

Palms up db curl alternating every third rep 4 sets

Great workout again and training intensity/strength is still on the up. Enjoying the sessions and staying in robot mode with diet easily. Just got to keep plodding along following the plan!


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction;

Rear delt flyes 3 x 20kg x 15,15,12 then drop set and 1 x 12kg x 20 to finish

Smith press to nose 2 x 90kg x 9,6 drop set each set and 5 sec negatives/no lockouts

Lateral raises 3 x 17kg x 15,12,10 triple drop last set then 1 x 7kg x 13 v strict

Db presses 3 x 25kg x 12,9,7 constant tension - was spent by this point!

Lateral cable raise 2 working sets

Calves seated superset floor contractions 4 sets no rest between sets

Really enjoyed the workout again today, pump was good even on very low carb day. Veins and cuts coming in nicely now and water dropping off aswell so skin looks like it's thinning out nicely.

Weigh in and pinched tomorrow again no doubt  JOY!

Posing session at the gym Sunday with everyone which should be good.


----------



## FelonE1

Bad Alan said:


> Delt destruction;
> 
> Rear delt flyes 3 x 20kg x 15,15,12 then drop set and 1 x 12kg x 20 to finish
> 
> Smith press to nose 2 x 90kg x 9,6 drop set each set and 5 sec negatives/no lockouts
> 
> Lateral raises 3 x 17kg x 15,12,10 triple drop last set then 1 x 7kg x 13 v strict
> 
> Db presses 3 x 25kg x 12,9,7 constant tension - was spent by this point!
> 
> Lateral cable raise 2 working sets
> 
> Calves seated superset floor contractions 4 sets no rest between sets
> 
> Really enjoyed the workout again today, pump was good even on very low carb day. Veins and cuts coming in nicely now and water dropping off aswell so skin looks like it's thinning out nicely.
> 
> Weigh in and pinched tomorrow again no doubt  JOY!
> 
> Posing session at the gym Sunday with everyone which should be good.


Good workout. How much longer have you got on your cut mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

FelonE said:


> Good workout. How much longer have you got on your cut mate?


Compete in 6 weeks time mate then a slow reverse diet before a short offseason this year!


----------



## Bad Alan

Met up with @RXQueenie for weigh in and check in today - down 1kg from Mondays but think will be a little more when I do my morning weigh in tomorrow!

Finally have a happy Harold after today's posing and pinch test! Still feel a little behind but told on track so can't moan I suppose


----------



## Bad Alan

So weigh in AM as usual Saturday and 2kg down on last week - happy with that as stalled last week maybe due to compound switch though.

Think changes are coming much better now and feel more on track after @RXQueenie did pics this morning and saying much improved;














































@ah24 - thoughts?


----------



## ah24

Bad Alan said:


> So weigh in AM as usual Saturday and 2kg down on last week - happy with that as stalled last week maybe due to compound switch though.
> 
> Think changes are coming much better now and feel more on track after @RXQueenie did pics this morning and saying much improved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ah24 - thoughts?


Definite improvement in condition mate. Much more 'on track'. The opposite problem to most I think - looks like your quads are starting to come through alread but torso is slightly slower to come in?

Obv nothing to worry about as we all lose at diff rates! (I'm like a turtle and store everything on my back lol).

Are you as lean at this stage in your prep compared to last? Possibly not.. BUT you've made some big drops in the last 3-4 weeks - so keep that up and with 6 weeks to go I think you could better your condition from last show. The change in certain supplements should start to kick in now too which will further enhance things!

Overall - I reckon you've nothing to worry about at all and on track 

P.S - Condition aside, I think your overall shape this time is looking a lot better. Nice quad sweep, awesome peaks to the biceps, back width AND thickness. Job well done in the off season IMO!


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Definite improvement in condition mate. Much more 'on track'. The opposite problem to most I think - looks like your quads are starting to come through alread but torso is slightly slower to come in?
> 
> Obv nothing to worry about as we all lose at diff rates! (I'm like a turtle and store everything on my back lol).
> 
> Are you as lean at this stage in your prep compared to last? Possibly not.. BUT you've made some big drops in the last 3-4 weeks - so keep that up and with 6 weeks to go I think you could better your condition from last show. The change in certain supplements should start to kick in now too which will further enhance things!
> 
> Overall - I reckon you've nothing to worry about at all and on track
> 
> P.S - Condition aside, I think your overall shape this time is looking a lot better. Nice quad sweep, awesome peaks to the biceps, back width AND thickness. Job well done in the off season IMO!


So much improved now and yea quads are leaner than they even look in those pics - took in flat light so no shadows etc just want unbiased view of myself. Problem area is obliques and lower back like you for sure.

Not as lean as last year but then I'm not fussed on that as I was ready 3 weeks out last year  Harold said 6 weeks is a lot of time from where we are and said should be pleased with how I am - which is big for me as he's not easily impressed!

Yea it's improved a lot mate and I'm happy - we made a lot of improvements when I got your help and that saved me tbh. Legs got a lot better and arms thickened up so I'm very grateful to have had you're help at the end of offseason  I need a good year out in honesty to make the progress that I want for stage so after Portsmouth show in April I will take a decent offseason. That's the plan anyway!

Thanks for the words and view as always, I know you don't blow smoke so it's good to have that honest opinion.


----------



## sean 162

Quads and those never ending bicep peaks man!!! . Looking tip top big fella. Gna bring an awesome package this year for sure!


----------



## Madoxx

Good shape BA, not sure about the wedgie pose tho


----------



## Bad Alan

Madoxx said:


> Good shape BA, not sure about the wedgie pose tho


Haha I have a massive backside - it eats everything


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Quads and those never ending bicep peaks man!!! . Looking tip top big fella. Gna bring an awesome package this year for sure!


Cheers big man, I'm happy with improvements as totally new physique this year. Miles off where I want to be as above but enjoying everything and looking forward to the day 

Will stress on improvements and will make them at a later date. For now it's get lean time!

Email coming this afternoon mate btw.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Deadlift from floor - 220kg x 6

Low cable rows 3 x 12,10,7 triple drop last set

Wide pulldowns 3 x 12,12,8 drop set last set

Chest supported Tbar row 3 x 12,11,6 triple drop last set

Db rows 2 sets 42,47kg x 12,8

Great workout again today, deadlifted first with @RXQueenie who hit another PB of 110kg x 4 - great lift  was impressed at effort again. Decided to put deads in as heavy squats out so want a "big" lift in, will work these up over the next few weeks as haven't done them in 12 weeks so need to hit my groove!

Focused a lot on keeping maximal tension today through the negative aswell and employing really full ROM and contractions. Worked a treat!


----------



## need2bodybuild

Looking good, things are happening quickly now for sure! Legs looking massively improved as do your biceps. Productive off season, with many more to come I'm sure :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Incline smith press worked upto 130kg x 6,5 then drop set second set. Back off set 90kg x 9

Flat db presses 3 working sets 42kg x 10,8,5

Incline straight arm flyes 3 working sets 20kg x 12,12,10 full stretch and constant tension

Cable crossover superset paused machine presses 3 sets

Calves seated with weighted stretch in between each set 4 sets

Great workout today and strength still up slightly on first excercise, high carb day today which is well needed tbf lol! Had posing practice after the workout this morning, was brutal tough  will be of massive benefit though and hope to keep up with it. Few pics @RXQueenie took;




























No training tomorrow after 6 days this week as busy day planned and I'm actually looking forward to having a rest day! Sore everywhere from this week.


----------



## Queenie

6 days training to make way for ink day tomorrow   xxx

Loved watching u today. Doing awesome babe x


----------



## sean 162

RXQueenie said:


> 6 days training to make way for ink day tomorrow   xxx
> 
> Loved watching u today. Doing awesome babe x


Perve!

Whos getting ink?

Ohh and top bannana as usual will :thumb:


----------



## Shawrie

Looking awesome pal. Posing practice looks cool. Where do you train pal?


----------



## Queenie

@sean 162 - I'm allowed to perve on my man... I can look at him in an objective way too though. Although I guess I am biased lol.

We're both getting inked


----------



## Bad Alan

Shawrie said:


> Looking awesome pal. Posing practice looks cool. Where do you train pal?


Cheers mate, nice to have new followers  it was good fun but knackering! Forget how hard the posing is and especially when you're being worked in every pose lol.

We train at "forest gym" in crawley mate! Rene Campbell runs the posing sessions every week in the run up to Brits and when there is comps on, always good to have an ifbb pro's eyes!


----------



## Chelsea

Bet posing practice was awesome mate, such a massively important part that so many people get wrong, takes months of practice and can completely change how you place so in pleased you've done it.

Did they mention any tricks of how to hide that face of yours?


----------



## Shawrie

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, nice to have new followers  it was good fun but knackering! Forget how hard the posing is and especially when you're being worked in every pose lol.
> 
> We train at "forest gym" in crawley mate! Rene Campbell runs the posing sessions every week in the run up to Brits and when there is comps on, always good to have an ifbb pro's eyes!


Cool enjoyed watchin rene on robbie anchant dvd monster vs. I think it was a leg workout with loads of lunges at the end. Nearly killed him lol she comes accross really well on that dvd. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Shawrie said:


> Cool enjoyed watchin rene on robbie anchant dvd monster vs. I think it was a leg workout with loads of lunges at the end. Nearly killed him lol she comes accross really well on that dvd. :thumbup1:


She is one of the nicest women you'll meet. Shy but amazingly knowledgeable. I haven't seen the dvd but if she comes across well that won't be a lie.


----------



## Bad Alan

Shawrie said:


> Cool enjoyed watchin rene on robbie anchant dvd monster vs. I think it was a leg workout with loads of lunges at the end. Nearly killed him lol she comes accross really well on that dvd. :thumbup1:


Claire knows her really well and as she says she literally has time for anyone in the gym and does it all just because she wants to help.

She has a reputation for killing men on leg days, took two of the biggest guys in the gym on a few weeks back and they didn't look too good when she was finished with them


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Bet posing practice was awesome mate, such a massively important part that so many people get wrong, takes months of practice and can completely change how you place so in pleased you've done it.
> 
> Did they mention any tricks of how to hide that face of yours?


Yea good atmosphere to the gym and everyone has a good laugh, got stood to the left of the two biggest guys in the gym ffs though! I'm good with actually hitting poses so no worries there but it needs plenty practice to stand and hold them for extended periods of time. We were all worked really hard in that aspect and that'll be so beneficial over the weeks and will show on stage for sure!

Unfortunately not! Don't think they like gimp masks on stage in ukbff


----------



## Madoxx

Chelsea said:


> Bet posing practice was awesome mate, such a massively important part that so many people get wrong, takes months of practice and can completely change how you place so in pleased you've done it.
> 
> Did they mention any tricks of how to hide that face of yours?


Something like this?


----------



## Shawrie

Madoxx said:


> Something like this?


i will neva be the same again.


----------



## Adz

Quads looking great on those pics mate, great condition all over!


----------



## Bad Alan

Adz said:


> Quads looking great on those pics mate, great condition all over!


Cheers mate  looking forward to watching the changes come in a lot over the next few weeks! Just waiting for it to get ball achingly tough lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

High carb day 










Refuelling for another week of graft!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> High carb day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refuelling for another week of graft!


That's high carb? I feel for you mate, god knows what low carb day is like


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> That's high carb? I feel for you mate, god knows what low carb day is like


I had 400g carbs on "high" day lol which is well below "offseason" but it was nice! Didn't feel like a lot though and low days are **** all mate around 100g total over the day - consists of meal with 20g oats as carb source


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Incline ez extensions worked upto 70kg x 8+2 forced and drop set

Spider curls worked upto 65kg x 6+2 forced

Giant set;

Rope pushdowns 10-15 reps

Hammer curls with pause at contraction 10 reps

Lying rolling db extensions 10-15 reps

Incline curls with full stretch held 10 reps

Run through this 3 times

Really great workout and strength is picking up still even on low carbs. Enjoying training ATM and hitting it hard, looking a lot better this past couple weeks! Leg day and check in tomorrow - Harold is really happy with how physique is coming together and I'm pleased with balance and symmetry but need size over the next couple years.

Day off training yday as planned with the extra day last week. Made way for tattoo session with @RXQueenie;










Yea we did get matching ones


----------



## BestBefore1989

looking MASSIVE mate, :thumb:

just need to get out in the sunshine a bit more often


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice tat's @Bad Alan & @RXQueenie, question is, what finger? 

Looking impressive Will, back stands out so much! Off season hard graft has obviously paid off


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> I had 400g carbs on "high" day lol which is well below "offseason" but it was nice! Didn't feel like a lot though and low days are **** all mate around 100g total over the day - consists of meal with 20g oats as carb source


Didn't look like a lot on that plate mate but i bet 400g made you feel much better.

Low day sounds horrendous, I'm not looking forward to prep


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice tat's @Bad Alan & @RXQueenie, question is, what finger?
> 
> Looking impressive Will, back stands out so much! Off season hard graft has obviously paid off


Cheers mate, yea I'm happy with improvements but not happy overall lol. We never are 

This one;


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Didn't look like a lot on that plate mate but i bet 400g made you feel much better.
> 
> Low day sounds horrendous, I'm not looking forward to prep


Yea only 50g carbs in that but it's a welcome feast compared to the usual low days  needs must and all a part of prep. I've actually enjoyed dieting so far and hunger isn't too bad - zero cravings tbf.

Yea you are and you know it


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, yea I'm happy with improvements but not happy overall lol. We never are
> 
> This one;


Really want this to be a standard response to a few things lol x


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear the prep is all well mate, I'm still watching here in the background lol


----------



## biglbs

Nice...low carbs is my whole life now...what is a high carb day?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Nice...low carbs is my whole life now...what is a high carb day?


It works though and as you prove too it's all mindset when you're training - go in with the attitude of pushing big weights and it's all still possible 

Low is 100-120g and highs are 400g - high every Sunday for now!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day HELL 

Leg extensions 2 x 30-40 then 2 x triple drop sets first set failure around 10-12 reps

Horizontal leg press 10,12,8pl x 12,6,9 drop set second set

Hamstring curls 4 working sets plus partials

Hack squats - paused at bottom 2 working sets 2.5,2.75pl per side x 12,9 AWESOME SPOT on 9th final rep of workout  made me work!

Had a great workout with the better half, we really feed well off each other when training, Claire is hitting PBS and having great workouts so it keeps me pushing. Can't be seen to be being out worked now can I 

Check in with big H and small change to chems which should keep things moving, happy with changes again so all good! Holding a little extra water past couple days but high stress etc so not worried.


----------



## sean 162

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day HELL
> 
> Leg extensions 2 x 30-40 then 2 x triple drop sets first set failure around 10-12 reps
> 
> Horizontal leg press 10,12,8pl x 12,6,9 drop set second set
> 
> Hamstring curls 4 working sets plus partials
> 
> Hack squats - paused at bottom 2 working sets 2.5,2.75pl per side x 12,9 AWESOME SPOT on 9th final rep of workout  made me work!
> 
> Had a great workout with the better half, we really feed well off each other when training, Claire is hitting PBS and having great workouts so it keeps me pushing. Can't be seen to be being out worked now can I
> 
> Check in with big H and small change to chems which should keep things moving, happy with changes again so all good! Holding a little extra water past couple days but high stress etc so not worried.


you ....stressed! .....BS! Ur mr mellow!


----------



## 1manarmy

Bad Alan said:


> So weigh in AM as usual Saturday and 2kg down on last week - happy with that as stalled last week maybe due to compound switch though.
> 
> Think changes are coming much better now and feel more on track after @RXQueenie did pics this morning and saying much improved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ah24 - thoughts?


Only just seen these updated pics! Looking tight now mate! Surprising the change you've made in such little time scales! Abs are quite clearly defined now and legs look mega tight great outer sweep!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> It works though and as you prove too it's all mindset when you're training - go in with the attitude of pushing big weights and it's all still possible
> 
> Low is 100-120g and highs are 400g - high every Sunday for now!


Spot on mate,it does work ,fats are your friend too,fueling your day without the big nasty spikes (just more acceptable ones,less often..pmsl)as you are fully aware


----------



## biglbs

Missed those pics,but man you look well in them,as said quads have realy come on,so has back!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Missed those pics,but man you look well in them,as said quads have realy come on,so has back!


Thanks Tom, pleased with improvements made for sure


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction;

Side laterals - heavy partials superset full range strict - 30,30,25kg x 20 partials ss/ 7kg x failure full ROM

Smith press to nose 2 working sets 1 x 100kg x 4+2 forced into 20% drop set then 1 x 60kg x 13 with 5 second negs

Rear delt flyes 4 working sets 15-8 reps plus partials

Machine presses 4 working sets with short rest periods

Calves seated 5 x 10 with 20secs between sets

Another great workout chalked up  very happy with training intensity etc at the moment. Knackered from long days last few but getting on with everything just fine. Changes are happening and more than ready for a big grind into the show 

Rest day tomorrow just a late evening check in with H.


----------



## Adz

Keep at it :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate

Alan... Are you doing your side laterals with DBs, on a machine... Or both?


----------



## Bad Alan

musclemate said:


> Alan... Are you doing your side laterals with DBs, on a machine... Or both?


Both with dumbbells mate! I do like to throw in the cable laterals from a low pulley every now and then though - forced reps with those are really good!


----------



## musclemate

Bad Alan said:


> Both with dumbbells mate! I do like to throw in the cable laterals from a low pulley every now and then though - forced reps with those are really good!


Yeah, I love DBs for overall development, cables for the constant tension and the burn I get from them, and a lateral raise machine as it stabilises the shoulder I'm not having to worry about it and I can lift much more weight.


----------



## Bad Alan

musclemate said:


> Yeah, I love DBs for overall development, cables for the constant tension and the burn I get from them, and a lateral raise machine as it stabilises the shoulder I'm not having to worry about it and I can lift much more weight.


I used to use the lateral machine a fair bit but we don't have one in our gym now - they're good towards the end of a workout like you say when muscle has been worked and tired because you don't have to worry about stabilising muscles etc.

Hence why I prefer to do dumbbell/barbell work first in workouts then when stabilisers are fatigued go to machine and volume work. Method in what seems like madness sometimes


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Floor deadlifts worked upto 230kg x 5 - dropping a rep each week and adding weight to peak

Db rows 42,52,62kg x 12,10,9 triple drop last set 47,35kg x 4,5

Low pulley rows 3 x 8-10

Wide pulldowns 4 x failure with same pin 60 secs rest between sets. Focusing on tension/intention

Tbar chest supp row finisher 1 x quadruple drop set 50,40,30,20,10kg

Was knackered going into this workout but managed good weights and intensity still. Popped a load of blood vessels in my traps on deadlifts so covered in purple spots lol and hopefully only burst blood vessels in my forearm too - hoping it's not a slight tear as came up purple and right straight away!

Weighed in this morning and down to 96kg dead - drop of 1.1kg this week. Can see the difference I think and changes happening. Posing tomorrow in the gym with @ah24 and @RXQueenie aswell as going for my trunks fitting!


----------



## ah24

F**k BIG changes again! V impressed!


----------



## naturalun

Awesome mate looking good shape there.

And damn you can lift heavy lol.


----------



## Queenie

It's all happening now babe! 100% effort, 100% of the time  So, so proud of u xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> F**k BIG changes again! V impressed!


Yea legs and waist coming in, overall front is harder but from the back just abit soft. Not worried as it'll come in and usually last as with most!


----------



## Bad Alan

naturalun said:


> Awesome mate looking good shape there.
> 
> And damn you can lift heavy lol.


Cheers mate, good to have newcomers in here  it'll all start getting good over the next few weeks!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> It's all happening now babe! 100% effort, 100% of the time  So, so proud of u xxx


Thanks as always gorgeous  god send having you around for anything needed and keeping on top of stock in the house etc! Xxx


----------



## Shawrie

Strong deadliftin and lookin awesome mate.


----------



## sean 162

Wow!


----------



## Bad Alan

Shawrie said:


> Strong deadliftin and lookin awesome mate.


Cheers big man - the deadlifting hasn't been done since hit my all time PB 13 weeks ago so it's way down in weight. Not fussed though pushing as hard as poss and keeping weights up where I can!


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers big man - the deadlifting hasn't been done since hit my all time PB 13 weeks ago so it's way down in weight. Not fussed though pushing as hard as poss and keeping weights up where I can!


Really conning nicely your back has Def come in alot v taper is looking really impressive


----------



## richardrahl

I've only just popped in for the first time and....damn! Impressive changes, fella. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

So supposed rest day....NOT when you've got posing practice ffs lol! Timed holds and numerous "call outs" - really great to get the practice in though and definately shows on stage in presence and presentation.

Couple of pics from my cheerleader @RXQueenie 



















With @ah24


----------



## sean 162

Side tricep!! Ooosh. And u sed triceps werent a good bodypart. Thats looks mint mate!


----------



## Shawrie

sean 162 said:


> Side tricep!! Ooosh. And u sed triceps werent a good bodypart. Thats looks mint mate!


This


----------



## 1manarmy

Tightened right up man. Look well


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Side tricep!! Ooosh. And u sed triceps werent a good bodypart. Thats looks mint mate!


Arms are never big enough lol! That pose is a good one of mine though agree - side ones are as waist gets small and I'm quite broad, so in the turns it shows


----------



## TELBOR

Looking well bud. How long now? @ah24 looking great too


----------



## Sharpy76

As others have said, that side tri!!!!!

Love the face in that pose too, "boom, take that mofos" lol.

Huge improvements over the last week or so though pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94

Looking great mate, arms are beastly!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Looking well bud. How long now? @ah24 looking great too


Cheers Rob - 5 weeks mate Saturday just gone.


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Rob - 5 weeks mate Saturday just gone.


Not long then! Look to be coasting in nicely.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest smash!

Inc smith presses 2 x 6,5 reps x 130kg drop set 2nd set then backed off to 90kg x 9

Bpak flye variation - gives extreme stretch and contraction - 3 x 12kg x 8-12

Low inc DB press 2 x 35kg x 9,8 drop set 2nd set

Hammer machine press (superset) bottom 3/4 pec deck flyes 3 x 6-8 on each excercise

Another good workout  strength still up which is great and working hard to keep it that way. Diet still straightforward, just dragging as monotony sets in when it's been 13-14 weeks already - 5 weeks still seems like an age lol! Just hitting each day as hard as I can....


----------



## Queenie

Nice to hear Rene compliment u today  And rightly so  xx


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day with @RXQueenie 

Horizontal leg press - feet low and narrow, 5sec negs no lockout - 4,6,8,10,8pl x 15,15,14,12 triple drop top set

Hamstring curls 4 x 15-6 plus partials after failure

Leg extensions 3 x 15-10 triple drop each set

Hack squats - feet wide intent pushing out - 2 x 80kg x 12,11 + forced rep

Really pleased with training again and completely trashed legs, focusing on real perfect form and keep all intent on target area. Intensity is really good, always like training with Claire as need to keep up with her PBS.....and try impress her a little


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day;

Incline skullcrushers 5sec negatives 2 working sets 65kg x 11, 45kg x 13 - triple drop on top set

Spider curls 2 working sets 50kg x 12, 40kg x 13 - triple drop on top set

Giant set;

Rope extensions

Hammer curls with hold at top

Lying db extensions paused ea rep

Inc db curls paused ea stretch

10-15 reps per excercise and 3 run throughs

Focus really on target muscle and creating that intensity through intention etc. Great workout again very happy with how I'm still churning out these sessions. Medium carb day today but still hungry as ever!


----------



## Shawrie

Have to incorporate giant sets into my routine, something ive never done for some reason, Solid worlout pal!!!


----------



## ah24

Nice little giant set there!

Here's one I wrote up a while back for a group training workout. In this workout it was 'you go I go' round everything twice. But if doing the workout solo, I'd superset the three pairs and do 3 sets each probably.

It works the different points of flexion; stretched, contracted & mid-range positions - give it a go at some point and let me know what you think!


----------



## Bad Alan

ah24 said:


> Nice little giant set there!
> 
> Here's one I wrote up a while back for a group training workout. In this workout it was 'you go I go' round everything twice. But if doing the workout solo, I'd superset the three pairs and do 3 sets each probably.
> 
> It works the different points of flexion; stretched, contracted & mid-range positions - give it a go at some point and let me know what you think!
> 
> View attachment 156838


Yea I really like incorporating them on arm day - heavy moves for progression then pump them up!

I very much like that, typically offseason I would do that sort of workout excercise sequence but bicep,tricep alternated. I agree with the points of flexion ideas and using the strength curve etc.

I like superman curls for the contracted move too as a switch and the cable for those kickbacks!

Will give that a go


----------



## Bad Alan

Shawrie said:


> Have to incorporate giant sets into my routine, something ive never done for some reason, Solid worlout pal!!!


Try it on leg day for a "shock" workout - it's good to throw a super hard workout into the mix every now and then. Gives the body a shock and above all tests you mentally/physically.

Get out your comfort zone


----------



## Bad Alan

Came home after a long 10hour day at work to three wonderful things -

1 - a smiling @RXQueenie to cheer me up 

2 - dinner cooked and ready for me

3 -










The above a gift card to a, shall we say, rather posh steak house in London courtesy of @ah24. Amazing gesture and totally unexpected, can't wait to enjoy a great meal there with Claire after the show in September.

Thanks very much Adam, let's have these last four weeks and bring our "a" games. Been a great support for me and Claire, I'm glad I can return the favour in anyway I can.


----------



## Bad Alan

Delt destruction;

Heavy partial side raises (superset) full ROM lateral raises 3 working sets upto 30kg x 20 into 7.5kg x 12

Machine presses 3 working sets upto 6rm with one rest pause

Rear delt db flyes 3 triple drop sets 20,12,7kg then 1 x 7kg x 20 incl partials

Cable lateral raises 3 working sets alternating arms with no rest between sets

Felt really drained today and starting to come down with a cold. To be expected as immune system lowered from diet and hard sessions. Long work day on feet all day won't have helped yday! Another intense workout that I'm very happy with still  enjoying the daily grind now and starting to bring in some condition.

Check in and look over with H at the gym with @RXQueenie. Dropped a lot this week but will confirm the number in tmros AM weigh in  Harold and Claire are happy and we are definately on track now!


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> Delt destruction;
> 
> Heavy partial side raises (superset) full ROM lateral raises 3 working sets upto 30kg x 20 into 7.5kg x 12
> 
> Machine presses 3 working sets upto 6rm with one rest pause
> 
> Rear delt db flyes 3 triple drop sets 20,12,7kg then 1 x 7kg x 20 incl partials
> 
> Cable lateral raises 3 working sets alternating arms with no rest between sets
> 
> Felt really drained today and starting to come down with a cold. To be expected as immune system lowered from diet and hard sessions. Long work day on feet all day won't have helped yday! Another intense workout that I'm very happy with still  enjoying the daily grind now and starting to bring in some condition.
> 
> Check in and look over with H at the gym with @RXQueenie. Dropped a lot this week but will confirm the number in tmros AM weigh in  Harold and Claire are happy and we are definately on track now!


Just to let you know if the cold.is the same as the hard hitting man flu I have prepare yourself lol

Glad things are on track mate funny how once the ball is rolling Things really start coming together in a couple weeks


----------



## Bad Alan

bail said:


> Just to let you know if the cold.is the same as the hard hitting man flu I have prepare yourself lol
> 
> Glad things are on track mate funny how once the ball is rolling Things really start coming together in a couple weeks


It's exactly that - fat loss once the ball is rolling just needs nudging along and it all comes together 

I'm just going to keep plodding along, don't mind feeling **** as energy is low already lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Floor deadlifts worked upto 240kg x 4

Db rows 2 working sets 62kg x 9 then 42kg x 11

Wide neutral pulldowns 4 working sets 15-8 reps plus partials and triple drop last set

Low pulley rows 2 x 6 then 1 x 12

Chest supp Tbar rows 1 working quad drop set 50,40,30,20,10kg x failure each set

Was knackered going into this and not feeling the deadlifts lol, still fairly strong and going up each week now they're back in  enjoying how hard I can push still and mentally very strong in the gym. Was put to shame on deads by @RXQueenie though lol!

Weighed in this morning and big drop, little annoyed but have had a hard week at work with a lot of walking and long days. Usual prep head ****s today and really not feeling good about my "look" ATM but just going to get head down listen to Claire and concentrate on getting in condition;
































































High carb today so hopefully fill out a little and refuel for another hard week - drained and not as full after a few low carb days!

@ah24


----------



## Queenie

Still think major improvements from last year. Completely different shape. You always said to me the minute you're happy, you're done.... So it's normal to let your mind run away with u sometimes.

Just keep being the strong person I know u are!! Enjoy the journey  Big rewards afterwards xxx With u all the way x


----------



## sean 162

Defo all in your head mate massive improvements ! Looking ace . Pull yourself togetherNd get sh1t done. As u wuld say to me!

Looking awesome and great workout!


----------



## GetSuperBig

Look amazing pal!! Legs are great!!


----------



## sxbarnes

I see a better Bad Alan on here every week. As you say, all prep head ****. Rise above


----------



## raisins

Ignore your prep head pal - massive improvements on last year.

Quads look excellent.


----------



## Keenam

Looking great mate. Back to waist is spot on. Good luck not that you'll need it from the look of things.


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheers guys - my heads on fine with hitting the stage, I'd always want to be in really good condition so pushing for that  just not happy with size but then I don't suppose many are!

Shape and symmetry are strong points so hopefully that'll shine!


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers guys - my heads on fine with hitting the stage, I'd always want to be in really good condition so pushing for that  just not happy with size but then I don't suppose many are!
> 
> Shape and symmetry are strong points so hopefully that'll shine!


If you were happy with size you would get no where in bbing lol,

Looking good though mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Bank holiday so abit later start  needed the lie in till 7.30 today as man flu is completely wearing me out! Tired and drained, fasted walk in progress;










Rains not helping lol, hope your enjoying the indoor bike @RXQueenie 

Chill out day on the cards now as we were going to head to Brighton. Chest later - picked a fight with one of the big boys in the gym for today. Ready for a battle!


----------



## Queenie

It's great... nice and warm, jezza about to start....

Not a b1tch really  Get it done and get home babe x


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest smash;

Disgusting workout today with "raf" up at the gym, he's just abit of an animal - BIG and STRONG. Had a great one and feelin a little beat up now on top of my man flu, good to have that switch up every now and then and train with other people. Really enjoyed it;

Pec deck 3 x 20 then 1 x quad drop first set failure around 10 reps

Incline smith presses (superset) db low to high flyes 3 working sets 10 reps of each upto 100kg x 6 with 4 forced reps

Flat bench (superset) flat db flyes 3 working sets 10 reps of each upto 100kg x 5 with 5 forced reps

Flat bench 1 x 80kg x 20 - failure full range around 11 reps but continue with partials to 20

Push ups 2 failure sets - this was calling out full range, bottom half or top half reps for each other until face plant was achieved

Cable crossovers 3 workin sets 20 reps last was completed with partials

Home for shake and a lot of resting up and trying to shake off this cold!


----------



## 1manarmy

Bad Alan said:


> Back attack;
> 
> Floor deadlifts worked upto 240kg x 4
> 
> Db rows 2 working sets 62kg x 9 then 42kg x 11
> 
> Wide neutral pulldowns 4 working sets 15-8 reps plus partials and triple drop last set
> 
> Low pulley rows 2 x 6 then 1 x 12
> 
> Chest supp Tbar rows 1 working quad drop set 50,40,30,20,10kg x failure each set
> 
> Was knackered going into this and not feeling the deadlifts lol, still fairly strong and going up each week now they're back in  enjoying how hard I can push still and mentally very strong in the gym. Was put to shame on deads by @RXQueenie though lol!
> 
> Weighed in this morning and big drop, little annoyed but have had a hard week at work with a lot of walking and long days. Usual prep head ****s today and really not feeling good about my "look" ATM but just going to get head down listen to Claire and concentrate on getting in condition;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High carb today so hopefully fill out a little and refuel for another hard week - drained and not as full after a few low carb days!
> 
> @ah24


Without sounding **** your quads are a right treat man they look awesome! Outer sweep and sepperation is awesome especially with more to give aswel! Good work man


----------



## Bad Alan

1manarmy said:


> Without sounding **** your quads are a right treat man they look awesome! Outer sweep and sepperation is awesome especially with more to give aswel! Good work man


Cheers mate, they were very weak on stage last year but I really nailed them twice a week for most of offseason to bring them up. Lots of heavy squats and dead variations!

I'm really lookin forward to making them absolutely huuuuuuge in this offseason


----------



## 1manarmy

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, they were very weak on stage last year but I really nailed them twice a week for most of offseason to bring them up. Lots of heavy squats and dead variations!
> 
> I'm really lookin forward to making them absolutely huuuuuuge in this offseason


Hard works paid off mate well done! Il

Keep dropping in here every so often! Great stuff


----------



## Bad Alan

1manarmy said:


> Hard works paid off mate well done! Il
> 
> Keep dropping in here every so often! Great stuff


Much appreciated


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG mate you are looking more than ready


----------



## Bad Alan

andyhuggins said:


> OMG mate you are looking more than ready


No way near...yet! Long way to go and compared to this far it's not even begun to get tough  TRUE stage condition is the goal.


----------



## andyhuggins

Bad Alan said:


> No way near...yet! Long way to go and compared to this far it's not even begun to get tough  TRUE stage condition is the goal.


I am more than sure you will reach that condition.


----------



## Sweat

Loving the gruffty beard above Will. Looking awesome in recent pics mate!

You doing Leeds? Will re back shortly. Will be there to cheer you and Liam on if you are.

Hope you are well mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day!

Trained with Claire as usual for leg day - omg nearly died today. Intensity during sets is great and really training hard ATM  took ages to put my shake down after as was outside crouched over holding the sick down. Serves me right I always try show off how hard I can push in front of Claire!

Had a word with H afterwards and he said to start taking some intense sets out now as causing too much damage each session. From next week I'll lower volume even more down to 8-10 sets per body part and drop some intense sets off. Will back it down even further from 2 and 1 week out aswell.

Leg extensions 4 working sets 35,20 reps then 2 triple drop sets

Horizontal leg press 3 working sets 10pl x 9,6 reps then triple drop set then 1 x 6pl x 13 with partials to finish

Ham curls (superset) hack squats paused each rep 3 working sets 12-6 reps per set

Literally couldn't do more and hobbled out the gym after a lengthy rest on the seats by the front door!


----------



## Bad Alan

Gunzzzz!!!!

Biceps have been very sore last few days so I cut down the training on them tonight. Hit triceps first then just a few sets for biceps;

Rope pushdowns 3 working sets 20-10 reps - very full ROM 4111 tempo

Incline ez skullcrushers 2 working sets 70kg x 7 then 50kg x 14

Lying paused db extensions 3 working sets 8-10 reps

Mechanical advantage single arm rope pushdown set 1 working set from 3 positions totalling around 25 reps

Rope hammer curls 3 working sets 15-8 reps

Spider curls 2 working sets 50kg x 10,7 plus 2 cheat reps last set

Incline curls 1 working set 20kg x 30sec stretch then 7.5kg x 11

Taken a few intense sets out and hitting straight sets with a "finisher", spoke to a few guys in the gym now who recommend backing off a little at this stage in the gym.










Check @RXQueenie 's journal for our double side chest lol


----------



## bail

Bad Alan said:


> Gunzzzz!!!!
> 
> Biceps have been very sore last few days so I cut down the training on them tonight. Hit triceps first then just a few sets for biceps;
> 
> Rope pushdowns 3 working sets 20-10 reps - very full ROM 4111 tempo
> 
> Incline ez skullcrushers 2 working sets 70kg x 7 then 50kg x 14
> 
> Lying paused db extensions 3 working sets 8-10 reps
> 
> Mechanical advantage single arm rope pushdown set 1 working set from 3 positions totalling around 25 reps
> 
> Rope hammer curls 3 working sets 15-8 reps
> 
> Spider curls 2 working sets 50kg x 10,7 plus 2 cheat reps last set
> 
> Incline curls 1 working set 20kg x 30sec stretch then 7.5kg x 11
> 
> Taken a few intense sets out and hitting straight sets with a "finisher", spoke to a few guys in the gym now who recommend backing off a little at this stage in the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check @RXQueenie 's journal for our double side chest lol


Looking good mate dryness and vasculrity comming through nicely


----------



## Bad Alan

bail said:


> Looking good mate dryness and vasculrity comming through nicely


Cheers big man, the one thing about my look I do like is skin gets really thin and I do get nice and dry in the final stages! More to come


----------



## sean 162

Bad Alan said:


> Gunzzzz!!!!
> 
> Biceps have been very sore last few days so I cut down the training on them tonight. Hit triceps first then just a few sets for biceps;
> 
> Rope pushdowns 3 working sets 20-10 reps - very full ROM 4111 tempo
> 
> Incline ez skullcrushers 2 working sets 70kg x 7 then 50kg x 14
> 
> Lying paused db extensions 3 working sets 8-10 reps
> 
> Mechanical advantage single arm rope pushdown set 1 working set from 3 positions totalling around 25 reps
> 
> Rope hammer curls 3 working sets 15-8 reps
> 
> Spider curls 2 working sets 50kg x 10,7 plus 2 cheat reps last set
> 
> Incline curls 1 working set 20kg x 30sec stretch then 7.5kg x 11
> 
> Taken a few intense sets out and hitting straight sets with a "finisher", spoke to a few guys in the gym now who recommend backing off a little at this stage in the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check @RXQueenie 's journal for our double side chest lol


Jesus mate. Got the paper skin out. Its all coming together .i really like the grainy vascular look!

Very very impressed!


----------



## Bad Alan

sean 162 said:


> Jesus mate. Got the paper skin out. Its all coming together .i really like the grainy vascular look!
> 
> Very very impressed!


Got my vacuum grainy abs pose from last year to beat so still a way to go  coming together though as you say!

Cheers mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Not usually one to post about what gear I'm using or running BUT I've switched over my tren during prep a couple weeks ago and very impressed. Always run orbis for most cycles however couldn't source it and was running low so ordered "APOLLO" on recommendation - great move it seems!

Definately can feel it in and waking up covered in sweat when I wasn't before, usually get this on good tren so I'm taking it as positive  I've been running AP test alongside but just ordered some of their test P and anavar to finish prep with.


----------



## Adz

Delts looking massive in that side pose above!


----------



## biglbs

Really cutting in now,won't be much longer until pre contest face sets in...


----------



## Bad Alan

Shouldersssssss !

Partial side laterals (superset) full ROM side laterals 20 rep partials into 12-8 rep full range 3 working sets

Machine presses 2 working sets 7,11 reps

Rear delt db flyes 3 working heavy sets 1 "lighter" set with contraction help each rep

Cable one arm laterals 1 working drop set per arm

Checked in with H today and still seems happy, made a couple of chem changes and little cardio just to keep things moving along now. Trying to just keep head strong and carry on pushing 

Back day tomorrow and last week of "heavy" deads I reckon! High carb day so should fill out a little too which is much needed!


----------



## sean 162

Never thought ide hear u say trying to keep head strong mr robot..

Keep it coming . Already bringin a ridiculousely improved package in the space of time youve had.

U are and WILL bring it this year mate! Keep churning out them epic sessions. And the secret photos. Even if u do make me look silly lol

Enjoy the carbs. Uve more than earned them !


----------



## Bad Alan

Weighed in usual Saturday and a good drop this week - not too drastic! Tightened up more this week and legs starting to shape up, especially in glutes and hams. Stubborn lower abs but it's all coming together!

Won't be putting pics up from now apart from odd shots - 3 weeks to go!


----------



## sean 162

I wuldnt put up pics in ur condition too. I think it will be a massive mouth opener to see u rock up on the day!


----------



## Queenie

3 weeks today!! Wooo!!

H was pleased, all on track... Never in any doubt 

Now let's get your deadlift head on and smash the fvck out of today xxx


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Claire's deadlifts up first and a massive PB of 100kg x 8 - with a couple AT LEAST in the tank so had a lot to live up to! Looking forward to seeing her put up a good number on her bday next weekend 

Floor deadlifts worked upto 260kg x 2

Db rows 3 workin sets 12-10 reps 42,45,47kg

Neutral grip pulldowns 4 working sets

Face pulls (superset) low pulley cable rows 3 working sets 15 reps face pulls into 6 rep rows

Hammer chest supp row 1 working set 3131 tempo

Awesome workout today and had to really drag myself through it, was out of it after the heavy deads up first but pushed on and great pump/performance. Last week of heavy deads and pleased at strength considering bodyweight down and only been back in a few weeks!

Next week will be little volume added and working on blood volume/keeping full - straight sets in moderate ranges! Still big effort and focus but eased off intensity and Cns stress a little.


----------



## 1manarmy

Think I passed you today in Brighton! Fair play bro sitting outside what looked like a chip shop with your Tupperware looking swole!


----------



## sxbarnes

1manarmy said:


> Think I passed you today in Brighton! Fair play bro sitting outside what looked like a chip shop with your Tupperware looking swole!


Tupperware is a give away


----------



## big_jim_87

So when is the show?

This week end?


----------



## sxbarnes

big_jim_87 said:


> So when is the show?
> 
> This week end?


Yea Leeds this sat


----------



## big_jim_87

Has he been suffering?

If so... and he places less then 3rd and get's no invite he might look a little silly after the phmg incident?

Is it inter u90?

This guy in Kieron's Gym is doing Leeds inter 90 after not getting an invite at the last show










Gonna be a tough class to say the least as Leeds is rammed every yr


----------



## BaronSamedii

Are pics coming before you get on stage ?


----------



## big_jim_87

Actually he is a Mr now... thought he was inter... My bad


----------



## big_jim_87

Yea it is this dude

7 weeks out

Thought I had the wrong guy again lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Seen him in person last time I was up there...

He's a big old boy and only a tad taller then me I think


----------



## big_jim_87

****ing pic










Reminds me of Batista lol


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Haha I like the c unit name


No idea what your on about


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Seen him in person last time I was up there...
> 
> He's a big old boy and only a tad taller then me I think


Yeah it is him who you spoke to when up here. He was 20 stone at beginning of prep!! It's good cos there's a fair few people that compete in that gym now. Not gonna bother moving to one in Sheffield since moved there, don't mind travelling to old gym it's like second home.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it is him who you spoke to when up here. He was 20 stone at beginning of prep!! It's good cos there's a fair few people that compete in that gym now. Not gonna bother moving to one in Sheffield since moved there, don't mind travelling to old gym it's like second home.


Yea it's nice when gym is like that and you have fit staff on desk that helps lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it is him who you spoke to when up here. He was 20 stone at beginning of prep!! It's good cos there's a fair few people that compete in that gym now. Not gonna bother moving to one in Sheffield since moved there, don't mind travelling to old gym it's like second home.


Not quite made limit last time we spoke about him but deffo should do?


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea it's nice when gym is like that and you have fit staff on desk that helps lol


Hahaha. She asks about you all the time. She still can't believe it's you in the pics cos look so different. Think you was at your smallest for a long time when come up as had the hernia op. She can't believe how big you are now.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. She asks about you all the time. She still can't believe it's you in the pics cos look so different. Think you was at your smallest for a long time when come up as had the hernia op. She can't believe how big you are now.


Lol

Will pop in post Brits and let her feel me lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Not quite made limit last time we spoke about him but deffo should do?


The gym owner said yesterday he is come in loads since that pic as was 7 weeks out but I've no idea on his weight. I don't see them lot in anymore unfortunately cos they all train in day when I'm at work.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> The gym owner said yesterday he is come in loads since that pic as was 7 weeks out but I've no idea on his weight. I don't see them lot in anymore unfortunately cos they all train in day when I'm at work.


Shame...

Would like to know how he looks now...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> Will pop in post Brits and let her feel me lol


Hahahaha. She will be at the Brits I think. They are going to Leeds to support boris but I'm fcuming working in so p1ssed off. Aside from Brits and Kent it's the only show I wanted to go to this year to see people like Alan and Liam and obviously guys from the gym.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Shame...
> 
> Would like to know how he looks now...


I'll ask when I'm in tonight. Seen his favebook but there's no pics as keeping a low profile I think.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. She will be at the Brits I think. They are going to Leeds to support boris but I'm fcuming working in so p1ssed off. Aside from Brits and Kent it's the only show I wanted to go to this year to see people like Alan and Liam and obviously guys from the gym.


Well I'm at Brits so you can see me

Let's hope others all qual too...

Weight class even at inter is hard!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll ask when I'm in tonight. Seen his favebook but there's no pics as keeping a low profile I think.


Best way...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Well I'm at Brits so you can see me
> 
> Let's hope others all qual too...
> 
> Weight class even at inter is hard!


Yeah be good day and I WILL meet people this year. Always too shy to talk to people I recognise of here lol. Have already told Alan/Will he will need to approach me lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Who is Will?


----------



## RACK

Will is Bad Alan 

Didn't realised you've moved supra, you still training in barnsley though or movin to one in sheff?


----------



## PHMG

Good luck for your show @Bad Alan


----------



## 25434

Very very good luck Will. Wishing all the best..........


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Will is Bad Alan
> 
> Didn't realised you've moved supra, you still training in barnsley though or movin to one in sheff?


Moved to sheff mate as closer to missus for uni and I work in sheff now aswel so made sense. Still training in Barnsley at the minute which is a pain driving there to train but I love the place and can't imagine moving gyms tbh. Made too many good friends there.


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> Will is Bad Alan
> 
> Didn't realised you've moved supra, you still training in barnsley though or movin to one in sheff?


Why the **** is he called Bad Allan then?

That's like me calling my self Big Andy?


----------



## big_jim_87

PHMG said:


> Good luck for your show @Bad Alan


How's that trophy and Invite doing bud?


----------



## PHMG

big_jim_87 said:


> How's that trophy and Invite doing bud?


 :lol: weak class mate. Ukbff hand out british invites like haribo in a playground....


----------



## big_jim_87

PHMG said:


> :lol: weak class mate. Ukbff hand out british invites like haribo in a playground....


Oi!


----------



## PHMG

big_jim_87 said:


> Oi!


Not my words mate lol.


----------



## biglbs

Good luck Will,go smash them...


----------



## killamanjaro

@Bad Alan, what's your protocol going to be for dropping the bloat before your comp? You've only got a few weeks don't you?


----------



## Suprakill4

killamanjaro said:


> @Bad Alan, what's your protocol going to be for dropping the bloat before your comp? You've only got a few weeks don't you?


His comp is Saturday mate and doesn't have any bloat.


----------



## Michael81

Suprakill4 said:


> His comp is Saturday mate and doesn't have any bloat.


what about his ego............


----------



## bail

Michael81 said:


> what about his ego............


Bit harsh mate no need for negativity on journals


----------



## Michael81

bail said:


> Bit harsh mate no need for negativity on journals


I know....... just before a show. Isn't it bad....


----------



## RACK

@Bad Alan is looking bang on, spoke to him this weekend and he's feeling good about it all. Think he's meeting with Big H this morning to go over things and then he'll be travelling up here before the show.


----------



## Huntingground

Hope you do well Will, I'm thinking you are keeping your head down this close to a show. Post up results and pics afters please.

Good luck!!


----------



## liam0810

Huntingground said:


> Hope you do well Will, I'm thinking you are keeping your head down this close to a show. Post up results and pics afters please.
> 
> Good luck!!


Yeah he's keeping head down and concentrating on last few days. He's tired and hungry but looking bang on. Defo big improvements on last year


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Bit harsh mate no need for negativity on journals


I agree 100% no one should ever be so ****ty or negative towards some one close to a show

It's not fair and it's not right!

I'm thick skinned tho so feel free to tel me I look a c.unt 2 mins before I step on stage lol


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> @Bad Alan is looking bang on, spoke to him this weekend and he's feeling good about it all. Think he's meeting with Big H this morning to go over things and then he'll be travelling up here before the show.


Didn't IB (Arron Hallet) work with BigH and looked better under James Collier at the quals as an inter?

I get all my history mixed up from time to time...

Pretty sure H made a mess of IB last min...

He was telling me this back stage at the finals in 2012...

Well not in so many words... Not like he was slagging him off like just said he was bang on last night and smooth as **** back stage...

We have all been there tho...

Didn't he Coach Troy Brown the yr he got his card?

Troy was a local guy and trained in muscle works when I was just starting...

Now there is a true gent! Troy was a lovely guy...

Moved to Canada and then quit bbing tho...

Just rambling now... lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good luck Will, hope you enjoy your time to shine :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Good luck Will


----------



## Chelsea

Looking absolutely wicked mate, all the best for the weekend and keep us all informed with whats happening :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Looking absolutely wicked mate, all the best for the weekend and keep us all informed with whats happening :beer:


Have us minions got to wait till after the show to see lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Have us minions got to wait till after the show to see lol


I imagine so......I was seriously impressed to be fair and that was after looking at myself in the mirror so that was a hard act to follow


----------



## RACK

Ditto what @Chelsea says, Will is lookin on point.

All the best mate and I'll keep in touch through out the day


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> I imagine so......I was seriously impressed to be fair and that was after looking at myself in the mirror so that was a hard act to follow


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I imagine so......I was seriously impressed to be fair and that was after looking at myself in the mirror so that was a hard act to follow


Why has he gone all shy this last 2 weeks? Obviously the phmg thing got a little out of hand with people not accepting Will's opinion!

Still would have been good to see the run up like Liam


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Why has he gone all shy this last 2 weeks? Obviously the phmg thing got a little out of hand with people not accepting Will's opinion!
> 
> Still would have been good to see the run up like Liam


Dunno mate a lot of people do it in the last couple weeks don't they? The PHMG thing was a little ridiculous really, Will gave his opinion which was fair and it seemed to upset a few people. Personally if it were me competing id want the truth about how I look, then I could reassess and possibly plan for a later show or really knuckle down and make changes. There really was no malice in it and knowing Will like I do, he definitely wouldn't have done it to have a cheap shot at someone, he just isn't like that.

Anyway all that's aside, he probably doesn't have time to post pics as he most likely needs about 8 layers of ProTan because he was so fcking pale before :lol: im pretty sure MT2 would just be rejected by his body  that's what happens when you're northern though I suppose :lol:


----------



## Dark sim

killamanjaro said:


> @Bad Alan, what's your protocol going to be for dropping the bloat before your comp? You've only got a few weeks don't you?


Why would he have bloat? WTF have you been reading lol?


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Why has he gone all shy this last 2 weeks? Obviously the phmg thing got a little out of hand with people not accepting Will's opinion!
> 
> Still would have been good to see the run up like Liam


Will took it on the chin but when keyboard warriors start throwing personal insults at your missus then that's a little to far IMO. I see the posts before they were deleted and I thought it was bang out of order.

Will would probably accept that he should've kept his thoughts to himself regarding Marc, especially so close to a comp but I think the insults to his missus were uncalled for, not from Marc I might add.

Anyway, Will looks fvcking great and should so well, not that I'm a expert of anything but the improvements in a year are quite dramatic even for the untrained eye!!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Will took it on the chin but when keyboard warriors start throwing personal insults at your missus then that's a little to far IMO. I see the posts before they were deleted and I thought it was bang out of order.
> 
> Will would probably accept that he should've kept his thoughts to himself regarding Marc, especially so close to a comp but I think the insults to his missus were uncalled for, not from Marc I might add.
> 
> Anyway, Will looks fvcking great and should so well, not that I'm a expert of anything but the improvements in a year are quite dramatic even for the *untrained eye*!!


Untrained body too :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Will took it on the chin but when keyboard warriors start throwing personal insults at your missus then that's a little to far IMO. I see the posts before they were deleted and I thought it was bang out of order.
> 
> Will would probably accept that he should've kept his thoughts to himself regarding Marc, especially so close to a comp but I think the insults to his missus were uncalled for, not from Marc I might add.
> 
> Anyway, Will looks fvcking great and should so well, not that I'm a expert of anything but the improvements in a year are quite dramatic even for the untrained eye!!


Never saw those mate, some immature people on here some times!

Pass on my regards


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> Untrained body too :lol:


Shut it fat Phillipa

I'll pass on your regards @R0BLET


----------



## PHMG

Yeah no hard feelings from me. Just two different mind sets and will just didn't get my way of thinking.

If I had have just sacked it off and enjoyed my training a left competing to others though, I wouldn't have the drive and ambition I have now so I stand by my method for that first show.


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> Shut it fat Phillipa
> 
> I'll pass on your regards @R0BLET


You up there tomorrow Mr sharp?


----------



## liam0810

Will is looking awesome. Didn't get to catch up with him yesterday but will be tomorrow. If any one is around Tomoz come over and say hi!


----------



## big_jim_87

Yea Iv seen some pics and he is pretty lean!

Looks good

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## grant hunter

Where is everyone seeing pics you sneaky Russians

Have a good day @Bad Alan mate all the best


----------



## Sharpy76

sxbarnes said:


> You up there tomorrow Mr sharp?


Nah mate can't make, sucks!

Hope you all have fun and remember to take plenty of pics!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> Nah mate can't make, sucks!
> 
> Hope you all have fun and remember to take plenty of pics!!!


Thats a shame.Should be a good crack mate. Hopefully I'll have a good seat


----------



## need2bodybuild

All the best for today Will! Look forward to seeing pics and to hear how you got on.


----------



## big_jim_87

http://www.tmuscle.co.uk/index.php?threads/22086/


----------



## big_jim_87

Live round by round updates on TM.


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Live round by round updates on TM.


Liam's condition is great, stood out massively!

What class is Will doing?


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Liam's condition is great, stood out massively!
> 
> What class is Will doing?


Inter u90? Or over 90?


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Inter u90? Or over 90?


I'll keep eyes peeled on TM. Cheers for the link lol

That guy in beginners was robbed wasn't he! Huge guy lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Liam didn't make top 3...

Well done tho mate you looked awesome!


----------



## big_jim_87

At kent they changed the running order so inters after Mr and looks like Leeds is same

Will be a late one for Will?

But they do seem to be flying through the classes


----------



## big_jim_87

Was gonna go to this but didn't fancy the stress of a day out and weekend away this close to the finals if not needed..


----------



## Guest

Hope he does well has done well today! GL Will.


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Was gonna go to this but didn't fancy the stress of a day out and weekend away this close to the finals if not needed..


Not like it's on your doorstep so not worth it!


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Not like it's on your doorstep so not worth it!


Would have stayed at K's gaff in Sheffield or where ever his new house is.

Glad I didn't bother... been Sheffield once and it's a ****ing hole!


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Would have stayed at K's gaff in Sheffield or where ever his new house is.
> 
> Glad I didn't bother... been Sheffield once and it's a ****ing hole!


Think it's still Sheffield lol


----------



## biglbs

Good luck Will,hope you have been out since text an hour back!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Good luck Will,hope you have been out since text an hour back!


Just seen the pics mate, good line up.


----------



## andyhuggins

Congrats on the WIN @Bad Alan WELL DESERVED


----------



## TELBOR

andyhuggins said:


> Congrats on the WIN @Bad Alan WELL DESERVED


He came 3rd.....


----------



## TELBOR

Well done William


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry guys read it the wrong way round. Still an epic placing though :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Well done Will. I hope you are happy with your placement. X you can relax with Claire now hey? And eat!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Congratulations


----------



## bail

R0BLET said:


> He came 3rd.....


Is that third with a invite??

Massive congrats will anyway mate


----------



## TELBOR

bail said:


> Is that third with a invite??
> 
> Massive congrats will anyway mate


I'm not sure mate. Maybe one of the other lads know....


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I'm not sure mate. Maybe one of the other lads know....


We didn't see one mate.


----------



## sean 162

No invite mate. There were a few very questionable decisions including this one. Not just saying that cos i know will.

Hes feeling positive tho . The crowd spoke volumes wen he was called for 3rd .

But hes ready to hit the drawing board and took it great


----------



## biglbs

Well done buddy,you should be proud of that,i am certain of one thing for two guys to have beaten you they must have been awesome or perhaps "helped",get some pics up here so we can see your little ripped butt!:lol:And do some real judging too


----------



## Huntingground

Well done mate!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its to quiet in here so, I'm here to show you some love


----------



## Huntingground

Will is now 22st after a massive rebound of cheesecake and Guinness and is ashamed to show his fat ass in here


----------



## BaronSamedii

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its to quiet in here so, I'm here to show you some love


Think its coz he slated phmg for not doing things the right way and they both placed 3rd or phmg maybe 4th


----------



## bail

BaronSamedii said:


> Think its coz he slated phmg for not doing things the right way and they both placed 3rd or phmg maybe 4th


Have you seen photos mate??

He was fvckin peeled on the day


----------



## BaronSamedii

I haven't

I do want to though as he was looking great until he disappeared


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

bail said:


> Have you seen photos mate??
> 
> He was fvckin peeled on the day


I think we all want to see photos, was looking great in the last ones be posted, would be good to see how he looked on stage


----------



## sean 162

Have a look on flex (inters u90


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its to quiet in here so, I'm here to show you some love





Huntingground said:


> Will is now 22st after a massive rebound of cheesecake and Guinness and is ashamed to show his fat ass in here





BaronSamedii said:


> Think its coz he slated phmg for not doing things the right way and they both placed 3rd or phmg maybe 4th





bail said:


> Have you seen photos mate??
> 
> He was fvckin peeled on the day


Spoke to Will yesterday and he's good. enjoying eating again and said he's still in good nick.

I was with him on show day and he looked awesome. better than last year which is what you want. Thinks he may have a year out and aim for o100's in 2016.


----------



## sean 162

Think u mean u100s liam haha


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Think u mean u100s liam haha


yes i do! ha!


----------



## Chelsea

bail said:


> Have you seen photos mate??
> 
> He was fvckin peeled on the day


He was peeled a couple weeks out mate! I was well impressed!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> He was peeled a couple weeks out mate! I was well impressed!


yeah he was. on the day he felt a little flat and smooth but came in bang on when he got on stage. judging was a bit daft though as the lad who won his class got told before he even went on stage he had an invited to the Brits!


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> yeah he was. on the day he felt a little flat and smooth but came in bang on when he got on stage. judging was a bit daft though as the lad who won his class got told before he even went on stage he had an invited to the Brits!


Wtf?


----------



## PHMG

BaronSamedii said:


> Think its coz he slated phmg for not doing things the right way and they both placed 3rd or phmg maybe 4th


I was 3rd and got an invite to the British finals mate.


----------



## musclemate

@Bad Alan come out of hiding... We miss your valuable contribution to this forum...

...Or just enjoy some well deserved time off with the missus if that is what you are doing. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> yeah he was. on the day he felt a little flat and smooth but came in bang on when he got on stage. judging was a bit daft though as *the lad who won his class got told before he even went on stage he had an invited to the Brits!*


Really? Wtf is up with that?!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Really? Wtf is up with that?!


All back handers from coaches to keep reputation no doubt!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> All back handers from coaches to keep reputation no doubt!


I find it absolutely horrendous that this goes on!


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> I find it absolutely horrendous that this goes on!


Especially the amount of time and effort these guys putting into preparing there bedt package. For it not to be judged evenly or fairly ! . Some ppl prep hard for say 18 weeks! Thats nearly half a yr ! All to stand there on stage and the winners been picked even before the others have shown their hard work off.


----------



## Mingster

People sometimes get an invite regardless of the position they end up. I've known guys being given an invite due to them being a bit off because of an injury. The invites can be given to lower placed competitors who the fed know will bring a high quality physique to the finals but, for whatever reason, are a bit off for the qualifier. The opposite can be the case when the top 3 have pretty average physiques on the rare occasions that the class is particularly weak.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I find it absolutely horrendous that this goes on!


Was a stab in the dark mate, but it what first comes down to mind to me - coaches and location!


----------



## grant hunter

Does anyone know if will is coming back? Or asked him?.


----------



## sean 162

grant hunter said:


> Does anyone know if will is coming back? Or asked him?.


Sometime in near future. Hes a very busy man atm . And has been trying to have some decent quality family time too bdays anniversarys etc etc. . He told me no doubt he will be back eventually. .. And for those who want to know im sure he wuldnt mind me saying . Hes smashing rebound hitting it hard gone back to the drawing board and is bang on it full swing . And growing like he always does offseason!


----------



## grant hunter

sean 162 said:


> Sometime in near future. Hes a very busy man atm . And has been trying to have some decent quality family time too bdays anniversarys etc etc. . He told me no doubt he will be back eventually. .. And for those who want to know im sure he wuldnt mind me saying . Hes smashing rebound hitting it hard gone back to the drawing board and is bang on it full swing . And growing like he always does offseason!


Cheers for that @sean 162 I actually miss him lol (no ****) any chance you could PM me a link to his pics or forward one on? Again (nohomo) is it **** if you "nohomo" twice in a post???


----------



## sean 162

Just look on the flex online site buddy. Find the leeds show and catergory inter u90


----------



## sean 162

I think a few of you guys might be interested in these

View attachment 160891


1 day out

View attachment 160892


View attachment 160893


View attachment 160894


Few semi professional shots 1 week out.

View attachment 160895


Current offseason condition

Enjoy


----------



## BestBefore1989

Looking dam good in B&W :thumb:


----------



## 25434

I saw him the other night in the gym. He's still looking good and training hard.....and I got a hug...whoop whoop....hehe...and a hug from Claire too. Great to see them both.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I saw him the other night in the gym. He's still looking good and training hard.....and I got a hug...whoop whoop....hehe...and a hug from Claire too. Great to see them both.


hope you told the loved up pups that people are posting and asking after them.


----------



## ah24

He's managed to maintain a decent level of BF% so far - one dedicated dude.

Though we're off for a Harvester breakfast / catch up on Sunday - I'll try to derail him then :devil2:


----------



## sean 162

ah24 said:


> He's managed to maintain a decent level of BF% so far - one dedicated dude.
> 
> Though we're off for a Harvester breakfast / catch up on Sunday - I'll try to derail him then :devil2:


With his first hangover in a yr i shuld think lol


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you told the loved up pups that people are posting and asking after them.


I think they're just taking a break after all the prepping and shows and stuff, downtime and well deserved. As we were all doing training we didn't chat for long.....I think it was when Claire dropped into a coma I decided I should stop talking and go and train.....hummmm...yes, I think that was the point....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ah24

sean 162 said:


> With his first hangover in a yr i shuld think lol


I'll make sure I'm extra loud too then


----------



## sean 162

ah24 said:


> I'll make sure I'm extra loud too then


Need a like button for that one


----------

